# A Négy Vidám Halottmosó Kocsma



## Melitta (2005 Január 13)

A kocsmat hamaros megnyitjuk Cyberfalunkban meg egy kis renovalas szuksegeltetik.
Bozgo Mocsing vedege mindenki egy pofa sorre! :wink:


----------



## FiFike (2005 Január 13)

:lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 13)




----------



## Melitta (2005 Január 13)

Piszkos Fred


----------



## Melitta (2005 Január 13)

Itt lehet tivornyazni, rendesen, felonteni a garatra.
A kocsmai szallitmany is erkezik.
Tovabbi javaslatokat , utca nevet, es mindent otletet vedelmi alakulatot lehet epiteni. :wink:
Itt lehet pofan vagni akinek nem tetszik a rendszer. Utana a
hullakat nyugodtan csak dobjatok ki az ablakon. :wink: 

Babettte anyo rokona majd elnavigalja.
Benyuszevi Part Tagsasaga automatikusan higitva kapja a bort rummal.


----------



## FiFike (2005 Január 14)

Figyeljetek meg a kepet ! Ugy latom Pastoral settenkedik lefele a lepcson :lol:


----------



## Laci (2005 Január 14)

Izelítő a választékból :


----------



## Melitta (2005 Január 14)

NA mi van?
Nem izlik a vacsora? :twisted: 
Nincs mas reggelire se. :roll:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Január 17)

Betertem egy pofa sorre , de vagy mar agyon utottek itt mindenkit vagy hulla reszegseg betegsegeben fetrengenek a berencek,mert itt olyan csend es hullaszag volt hogy a sok formalintol elment az etvagyam.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Január 17)

:shock: nem all font rokoni szalak a vampirral? :roll:


----------



## Karsay István (2005 Január 17)

Biztosan vannak régi erélyi gyökereim, és emlékszem amúltra, amikor fiatal lányokat csábitottam el, és amikor végre lekönyörögtem a ruhájukat (eddig semmi sem változott ősidők óta) kiszivtam a vérüket!!!

Viccet félretéve emlékszem, amikor a nagypapámék csirkét vágtak, akkor a csirka véréből is rántottát csinált a keresztmama!!

Gondolom Torontóban nemsok hagymás vért lehet kapni a PUB-okban!
Pedig ha jó füszeres jókat lehet rá inni!!!


----------



## Melitta (2005 Január 17)

lehet hogy itt a hullamosoban lehet kapni a Cyber faluba, de a zartosztalyon kivul meg nem is hallottam ilyen szokasrol. :lol: mindenesetre en kihagyom ezt a menut. :wink:


----------



## Karsay István (2005 Január 17)

Pedig a kevedért a hétvégén frissen elvágtam volna egy csirka nyakát, és a finom meleg és gözölgő vérből összedobtunk volna valami finomat, rántottát vagy hagymás vért!!!  

Megjegyzem a PUB-odban a véres bifsztek is igazi Drakulai menű és nem különb sokkal ennél, mert itt minden esetben meg van sütve, ott meg véres, folyik a nyers vér......
akkor már inkább a csirke  

UI: szolgálati közlemény.
Melitta édes nyakig benne vagyok a dvd másolásban, de valami shrekk (lehet hogy rosszul irom) dvd progi kell hozzá, mert le kell vágni a reklámot és a mellék képeket, és igy rá fér az anyag egy 4.7 gigás dvd korongra. Nézz körül Te is az interneten, hogy honnan tudunk ilyet letölteni.....
*Ha más is ismeri ezt a progit, akkor megköszönöm! dvd-t másolok át géppel, és nem fér fel minden film a sok töltelék miatt!*


----------



## Melitta (2005 Január 17)

TE aztan nem vagy egy titkolozo ember :roll: 
A csirke nyakvagasbol kimaradnak mert en allat szereto ember vagyok es nem birom az ilyen oldokleseket vegig nezni,mert ha elajulnak akkor aztan lennel nagy bajban engem felvakarni a foldrol :lol:


----------



## Karsay István (2005 Január 17)

Ne izgasd magad azért annyira, mert ha azt a csirkét ehetnéd csak amit én levágok, akkor hamar lefogynál!


----------



## FiFike (2005 Január 25)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Regebben ezt mar feltettem de hat itt a "zsivanyok" kozt minden eltunik 

Amit mindig jó tudni a Magyar borokról de csak 18 éven felülieknek ..(alkoholról van szó) 
Borászati Szakértő- Humor Osztályvezető 

A kezdet kezdetén az Isten csak kétféle bort teremtett: a Szürkebarátot és a Leánykát. 

Ez a borok eredete világszerte (tehát a magyar borok a világ borainak az ősei) 

A Szürkebarát és a Leányka boroktól származik minden többi bor fajta amit valaha is ízleltünk 

Az eljárás kissé hosszadalmas, de tudjuk hogy a jó munkához és termékhez türelem és sok idő és hozzáértés kell . 

Tehát mi is a bortermelési eljárás? 

A Szürkebarát beteszi a megérett dugóját a Leánykába. 

Ha a dugó méretre pont jó, akkor megszületik az Ezerjó. . 

Ha a dugó kissé megpuhult, akkor a Leányka elkezd Szomorodni. 

Ha a dugó nem passzol, ha el van szorítva, akkor az lesz a Kéknyelű. 

Ha a dugót piciny nyomásokkal helyezik a Leánykába, akkor lesz a Szemelt Rizling. 

Ha a Szürkebarát dugója nagyon nehezen megy be a Leánykába, akkor az lesz a Visontai. 

Ha a Szürkebarát dugója sehogyan sem megy be a Leánykába, bizony akkor a Pusztamérgesi születik meg.. 

Ha a Leányka nem kap Szürkebarát dugót, akkor lesz a Csongrádi Vad Vörös. 

Ha a Szürkebarát dugóját egy másik Szürkebarátba teszik, akkor a Homoki bor születik meg 

Ha a Leányka nem akarja a dugót, akkor az a szűz Kövidinka. 

Ha a dugó csavaros, akkor Furmint lesz az új bor ... 

Ha a dugót rossz helyre teszik, akkor Malaga. 

Ha a Szürkebarát (tehát a dugója is) 25 éves, akkor az a Bikavér. 

Ha a Szürkebarát (tehát sajnos a dugója is) 75 éves, akkor az már csak az Aszu. 

Ha a Szürkebarát költői hajlamú, akkor az lesz majd a Siller. 

Ha a Leányka néger, akkor a Pina Noir. 

Ha a Leánykán erényöv van, akkor az új bor a Vaskúti. 

Ha a Szürkebarát dugója kotton csomagolású, abból lesz a Sümegi Semmi 
************************************************************


----------



## Melitta (2005 Január 30)

Nem figyel itt senki a raktarra?  
Fu fa csak ugy csapra veri magat?


----------



## pitti (2005 Január 31)

Ez z Efi ugynoke! Rohanok a piszkavassal! :evil:


----------



## Karsay István (2005 Január 31)

Kellemes piálást ebben a hidegben, most itt is hideg van nagyon.

A gépemet javitásra vittem, a gyerekek gépet használom, de nemsokára itt leszek teljes erőmből, de addig ne rugjatok be nagyon!!!!!!  

Na, megyek dolgozni és előtte kiasom a kocsit a hóból! brrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 31)

Vegre nalatok is van egy kis ho. Viagran 50 cm esett :shock:


----------



## K.O.rnél (2005 Január 31)

nehezen találtam erre a kocsmára.. itt adnak kumiszt is?? :34: de végre megvan.. szabad ez az asztal??


----------



## Karsay István (2005 Január 31)

Nálunk "hatalmas" hó van!!  

Most mentem ki a ház köré, és egy levegős szerekenytüvel körbetakaritottam a házat 10 per alatt (kicsi a ház  )!

Nálatok meg hallom a Niagara vizesés! :4:

UI: azért 10 méter *takaritás / féldeci vodka* a tempó! :22: 

UI2: hova tüntek a kocintos emitokonok?


----------



## K.O.rnél (2005 Január 31)

nálam +vannak az iconok.. itt is nagy a hó.. de már sokat olvadt..
innék 1kis vodkát otthon én is.. iszom is talán.. Meg könyvet is írok.. talán.. de az ivás az biztos :lol:


----------



## Karsay István (2005 Február 1)

Végre jó idő van, szinte kánikula, lemostam a kocsit, de az a baj, hogy ha jó idő van, akkor *fél üveg sőr / karosszéria elem* a hatásfok...  

és jó nagy a sár........


----------



## Karsay István (2005 Február 1)

Egy kis temetői hangulat  

,,Egy ember nagyon fél a szellemektől, egyszer mégis éjszaka egy
temetőn kell átmennie. Óvatosan lépked, amikor egyszer csak 
kopácsolást hall. Észerveszi, hogy az egyik sírnál egy munkásruhás 
fickó a sírkövet vési. 
- Ó, csak maga túlórázik? A szívbajt hozta rám!.......
Mire a munkaruhás:
- Sajnálom, de elírták a nevem, azt javítom."


"Egy nő megy haza a temető mellett. Kicsit félős, és megkér egy arajárót,
hogy kisérje el a temető mellett.
Mikor átérnek mondja a kisérőjének: nagyon köszönöm, hogy elkisért, tudja én
a temető mellett nagyon félek.
Mire a válasz: ne izguljon asszonyom, én is féltem amig éltem!"


://:


----------



## FiFike (2005 Február 2)

hahaha .... :lol:


----------



## Judit (2005 Február 3)

Nénike odamegy a sírásóhoz a temetőben.
-Ne haragudjon aranyoskám, de megmondaná merre találom a 41-es parcella 34-es sírt???
-Höhö, ezt birom.. elmászkálnak aztán meg nem találnak vissza .. 
:shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 3)




----------



## FiFike (2005 Február 3)

:lol: Nagyon szellemesek vagytok mostanaban :66:


----------



## FiFike (2005 Február 21)

BEJOTTEM ide a kocsmaba hazkutatast tartani . Ki tudja megmondani , hogy mi folyik itt ?? ( nem talalom ami befolyik!!!) Kerestem a Toronto reszben " Magyarhazi valasztasok" A SZovateszem topikban "Belepes kizarolag Holgyenek" cimu firkalmanyokat . Keresem es nem talalom sehol !!!! SEGITSEG ZSIVANYOK !!!! Napokig nem tudtam bejonni es szomoruan tapasztalom az elonytelen "valtozasokat" :98:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Február 21)

Kerjel fel a motozashoz kello segitseget, :wink:


----------



## Efike (2005 Február 21)

Csatlakozom FiFikéhez. Fel vagyok háborodva. A feleségemmel elektronikus levelezés útján tarthattam kapcsolatot. Az ikreimet napok óta nem láttam. Utólag értesültem, hogy Bendegúz a Csöcsikétől kapott lángszóróval leégette a szomszéd disznóról a szőrt, mielőtt levágták volna. Csenge magára borította a spenótot és nem akar aludni, mert nem mondok neki mesét. Nem kaptam meg napok óta a röhögőtablettákat és nagyon szomorú vagyok. :evil:


----------



## FiFike (2005 Február 21)

Kivantam Karesznak jobbulast , fenypuszikat kuldtem neki a mult heten . Kepzeljetek epedve varom a hatast es most azt sem talalom , hogy hol uzentem neki :cry: Ez mi lehet ...es hol lehet ? Bezzeg a leszbikus oldal ismet feltort mint a talajviz !!! Orulok , hogy legalabb ratok talaltam ebben a felfordulasban ....puszoka 
:23:


----------



## FiFike (2005 Február 21)

Melitta irta:


> Kerjel fel a motozashoz kello segitseget,


 Mi a neve ?? Motoszka Szilveszter ???? :roll:


----------



## Karsay István (2005 Február 22)

Na, végre müködik a topic, már olyan anyátlan lettem.

Úgy érzetme magam, mint egy apáca a csend kolostorában.
Ismeritek a történetet, elmesélem:

Mária Katalin nővér belépett a csend monostorába. 


A főpap közölte vele: "Nővér, ez a csend monostora.

Itt maradhatsz, ameddig csak akarsz, de nem beszélhetsz addig, ameddig azt nem mondom, hogy beszélj."



Mária Katalin 5 éve élt már a monostorban, amikor a főpap

így szólt: "Mária Katalin nővér, 5 éve vagy itt. Most szólhatsz két szót."



Mária Katalin így szólt: "Kemény ágy".



"Sajnálattal hallom" - mondta a főpap - "De kerítünk neked

egy jobb ágyart".



Újabb 5 év után Mária Katalint hivatta a főpap.

"Újabb két szót szólhatsz, Mária Katalin".

"Hideg étel" - mondta Mária Katalin, és a főpap megnyugtatta, hogy az étel jobb lesz a jövőben.



Mária Katalin 15. évfordulója közeledett a monostorban. Eljött a nap, és a főpap megint az irodájába hívatta Mária Katalint.



"Két szót szólhatsz ma." - mondta a főpap.



"Most kilépek" - mondta Mária Katalin nővér.



"Ez a legjobb, amit tehetsz" - mondta a főpap - "Mióta itt vagy, csak a kibaszott nyavalygásodat hallani."


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 22)

Ami nem kis munka :evil:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Április 28)

jon az utanpotlas piabol!!!!


----------



## Karsay István (2005 Április 29)

A hangya és a tücsök 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

AZ EREDETI VERZIÓ: 
A hangya a forró nyarat szorgalmasan végigdolgozta, építgette-szépítgette házát, és élelmet halmozott fel felkészülvén a kemény télre. A tücsök úgy gondolta, a hangya bolond, és végigmulatta a nyarat. Eljött a tél, a hangya nem fázott és nem éhezett, ám a tücsök élelem és szállás híján a hidegben lelte halálát. 

A HUMÁNUS VERZIÓ: 
A hangya a forró nyarat szorgalmasan végigdolgozta, építgette-szépítgette házát, és élelmet halmozott fel felkészülvén a kemény télre. A tücsök úgy gondolta, a hangya bolond, és végigmulatta a nyarat. Eljött a tél, és a tücsök bekönyörögte magát a balek hangyához, ahol tovább mulatozott. 

A MODERN VERZIÓ: 
A hangya a forró nyarat szorgalmasan végigdolgozta, építgette-szépítgette házát, és élelmet halmozott fel felkészülvén a kemény télre. A tücsök úgy gondolta, a hangya bolond, és végigmulatta a nyarat. Eljött a hideg tél, és a nélkülöző tücsök sajtótájékoztatót hívott össze azt a kérdést feszegetve, hogyan lehet az, hogy míg egyesek kint fagyoskodnak a hidegben, mások úgy élnek, mint a hangya. A CNN, az RTL Klub, a TV2 és az MTV felvételeket mutatott be a didergő tücsökről, és a melegben, terített asztal mellett henyélő hangyáról. A világ döbbenten konstatálta az égbekiáltó különbséget. Hogyan lehetséges, egy ilyen jól fejlődő, épülő országban a tücsköt így sorsára hagyni? A NZSZ (Nemzetközi Zöldbogarak Szövetsége) vezetői több hírműsorban is "zöldellenes elfogultsággal" vádolták a hangyát, és felhívták a figyelmet arra a szomorú tényre, hogy a világon sok tücsök áldozata ennek a kirekesztő mozgalomnak. Breki, a béka, a tücsökkel együtt lépett fel a Mónika Show-ban, és mindenki könnyekre fakadt, amikor az "Azért Vannak A Zöldbarátok" című slágert énekelték. A Köztársasági Elnök és felesége egy jótékonysági bálon támogatásukról biztosították a tücsköt, és olyan javak juttatását helyezték kilátásba, amiből a tücsök az előző kormányzati ciklusban kimaradt; ahogy a miniszterelnök fogalmazott: "...hogy ne süvölthesenek újra az előző rendszer szelei". Több politológus a "Mélyvíz" adásában kifejtette, hogy a hangya a tücsök kárára szépen meggazdagodott, és egyúttal az ilyen tipusú jövedelmek elvonását célzó adójogszabály szükségességét hangoztatták az "egyenlő közteherviselés" szellemében. Végül, az "Egyenlő Esélyeket Az Anti-Zöldekkel" szervezet hathatós közreműködése nyomán a hangyát visszamenőleges hatállyal megbírságolták, mert nyári munkái közben nem foglalkoztatott elegendő számú zöld bogarat, adótartozásait behajtották és házát az állam elkobozta. A történet végén látjuk, amint a tücsök felélte a hangya utolsó téli élelemtartalékait a kormánytól kapott házban (ami nemrég még a hangyáé volt), a hangya pedig eltűnik a hóban. Másnap reggel pedig a tücsök fogta a cókmókját és (mivel sikerült teljesen felélnie a hangya vagyonát) elindul egy újabb hangyát keresni.... 

Ha a mai magyar valósággal bármi összefügést vél felfedezni az csak a véletlen műve !


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 29)




----------



## Melitta (2005 Május 1)

A rút kiskacsa és a dobermann románca 

Petersborough városának egyik kocsmájában csodájára járnak egy furcsa párosnak. A törzsvendégek jót szórakoznak, amint a hatalmas testű dobermann és az apró kiskacsa szorosan egymáshoz bújva szundikál a sarokban.


----------



## Karsay István (2005 Május 1)

És semmi jó kép róla?

Igy lehet, hogy KACSA az egész!


----------



## Melitta (2005 Május 1)

Van kep csak nem dobermann kutyaval :wink:


----------



## Karsay István (2005 Május 1)

Na jó, elfogadom dobbermannak!


----------



## Melitta (2005 Május 5)

*Bort és konyakot a Nemzetközi Űrállomásra! *

A hétfőn visszatért űrhajósok szerint javulna teljesítményük az űrállomáson, ha némi alkoholt fogyaszthatnának.


Az orosz űrhajós, Szalizsan Saripov szerint meg kellene engedni a Nemzetközi Űrállomás személyzetének kis mennyiségű alkohol fogyasztását, ezáltal könnyebben megbirkóznának a stresszel és fokozódna teljesítményük - jelentette a RIA-Novosztyi hírügynökség.

Saripov ezt a sajtó képviselőinek szervezett első tájékoztatón mondta az után, hogy ő, valamint az amerikai Leroy Chiao és az olasz Roberto Vittorio hétfőn sikeresen teljesítette küldetését az űrállomáson. Hozzátette: "kívánatos" volna, ha naponta fél deciliternyi bort vagy konyakot megihatnának az űrhajósok, "de csakis azért, hogy hatékonyabb legyen a munkánk, és jobban el tudjuk viselni a pszichológiai stresszt."

A három asztronauta hétfőn a kora hajnali órákban ért földet a Szojuz űrhajó fedélzetén, Kazahsztán területén.

Saripov és Chiao tavaly októbertől volt az űrállomás lakója. Vittori az őket váltó orosz-amerikai párost kísérte, majd 10 napos űrbéli tartózkodás után tért vissza az űrállomás távozó legénységével együtt.
(Forrás: MosNews)


----------



## Melitta (2005 Október 30)

Regen jartatok a kocsmaba,igy nem lesz nagy profit.
A haz szabalyzat nem valtozott


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 30)

Se kopni se cigizni nem lehet? Egyaltalan pia van?


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 30)

Van, de csak kerítésszaggató, amit a Bényuszevi Párt tagsági igazolványával rendelkezők ingyen kapnak, ha kijelentik, hogy a műintézményt többé nem keresik fel.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 30)

Szoval kapsz piat ha nem josz tobbet, de ha nem jossz tobbet hol kapsz piat? 22-es Csapdaja


----------



## Melitta (2005 Október 30)

Pia az van. Melyik kanadai kocsmaba lehet cigizni?
A kopkodes ugyben az (i)gazsagugyi miniszterhez forduljal bizalommal


----------



## Melitta (2005 Október 30)

neki is fekudhetnek a sorivok


----------



## Melitta (2005 Október 30)

sorcsap nyitva van 24 orat


----------



## Melitta (2005 Október 30)

egy


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 30)

Szoval Canada az a zart osztaly?


----------



## Melitta (2005 Október 30)

na jo, cigizes engedelyezve


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 30)

Gondoltam , te is csak magadra gondolsz, egyebkent voltam az indianoknal dohanyt meg papirt en toltom igy egy carton 10$-ba jon ki.


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 30)

Viszont a bonbon tilos ! :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 30)

Szerintem is . Be kell tiltani a csoki es bobonfelek fogyasztasat.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Október 30)

mostmar az en bonbonjaimra fej a fogatok,majd adok nektek konyakosmegy helyet.....keseru miravizet


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 30)

A szadizmus netovabja:8: A Szalntai sem tenne ilyet:8:


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 30)

:shock: Na most szólj hozzá ! Egy ilyen méregkeverőre bízzuk az egészségünket. Szerintem lopjuk el a bonbonjait a sztaniolból és csomagoljunk a helyére vadgesztenyét. :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 30)

Szerintem mar eleg vad igy is. Lattad a lavorjat/ Borzaszto:8:


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 30)

Hát tényleg borzasztó rozsdás ! Nem is értem, hogy egy lovagina miért költi mindenét édességre és a felszerelését miért hanyagolja el. Szerintem a legközelebbi kerekasztalülésen felelősségre kell vonni és keserűsót kell tenni a bonbonjára.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 30)

Azt a lavort tolem kapta egy tarsasagi ullesen a husdaraloval egyutt, mert nem akarta folvalalni a Lavoros nevet. Az a husdaralo szerepel a pitti avatarjan is. Tegyunk ra ricinust is:111:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Október 30)

lehet sorban allni a sokkolasra.


----------



## Judit (2005 Október 30)

Nápolyiért mikor lehet sorba állni? Amióta új lett a zártosztály még nem is volt osztás.


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 30)

Melitta írta:


> lehet sorban allni a sokkolasra.


Nem megyek, mert csapnivaló a közviztonság. A múltkor is eltűnt a pénztárcámból egy doboz bonbon ára :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 30)

Judit írta:


> Nápolyiért mikor lehet sorba állni? Amióta új lett a zártosztály még nem is volt osztás.


 
Most sincs , csak beszelunk rola:22:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 30)

Efike írta:


> Nem megyek, mert csapnivaló a közviztonság. A múltkor is eltűnt a pénztárcámból egy doboz bonbon ára :evil:


 
Lehet , hogy a Lavoros a szalantai alruhaban


----------



## Judit (2005 Október 30)

csocsike írta:


> Most sincs , csak beszelunk rola:22:


 
Nápolyi nélkül nehezen alszom el.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 30)

Az Efi mindenkinek azt hazudta , hogy napolyi gyarat vett neked halottak napjara:33:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Október 30)

Nem tudtad hogy en csak igergetem a napolyit?ez nem az udvhadsereg.


----------



## Judit (2005 Október 30)

csocsike írta:


> Az Efi mindenkinek azt hazudta , hogy napolyi gyarat vett neked halottak napjara:33:


 
mármint nekem?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 30)

Igazad is van Lavoros , ne herdald a kozvagyont


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 30)

Judit írta:


> mármint nekem?


 
Igen neked, Neked mar ugy kene aludnod mint Csipketehenkenek anyi napolyitol


----------



## Judit (2005 Október 30)

Csöcsi, ígérem kapsz pálinkát!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 30)

Csak ovatossan a szavakkal, kezdek szerelembe esni.


----------



## Judit (2005 Október 30)

Melitta beígérte a nápolyit, én meg a pálinkát...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 30)

Eccer a szavadon foglak


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 3)

ennyit fogunk inni a partyn


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 3)

Nem felsz te semmitol?:twisted:


----------



## andika (2005 November 3)

a gyomormosástól sem?


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 3)

hogyne felnek minden ilyentol meg soha nem voltam olyan allapotban,hogy ki kelljen mosatni a gyomromat.


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 3)

Nagyon szomoru tessek jol berugni. Tudd meg mi az a fejfajas masnap


----------



## andika (2005 November 3)

Elég borzasztó lehet. azért ahoz irgalmatlanul sok páleszt kell meginni, nem?


----------



## Efike (2005 November 3)

Amikor már az orrodon folyik visszafele, akkor már elég :shock:


----------



## andika (2005 November 3)

Jaj!


----------



## thao (2005 November 3)

csocsike írta:


> Csak ovatossan a szavakkal, kezdek szerelembe esni.


Csapodár vagy Csöcsi!
Csipketehénke százszor szebb és fiatalabb nálam. Nem a szerelemről van itten szó (hiszen a tesvírem vónál), de egy nápolyitól ilyen gőzbe esni? Nomá, nomá !!! thao hugod:444: 
(nekem még sosem ígértél uborkát, pedig tod, hogy sz.tem)


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 3)

thao írta:


> Csapodár vagy Csöcsi!
> Csipketehénke százszor szebb és fiatalabb nálam. Nem a szerelemről van itten szó (hiszen a tesvírem vónál), de egy nápolyitól ilyen gőzbe esni? Nomá, nomá !!! thao hugod:444:
> (nekem még sosem ígértél uborkát, pedig tod, hogy sz.tem)


 
Uborka ... hm ...:``:


----------



## thao (2005 November 3)

*Kettő az onoka, aki teherbe ejt, azt mögnézöm magamnak:thao*


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 3)

Nekem is van unokam , na meg 3 lanyom es nem adok uborkat, mert irigy vagyok. Egyel napolyit


----------



## thao (2005 November 3)

*Eszik a rosseb, utálom. Uborkát, salátát, meg ződet, aztat sz.tem, na!!! thao*


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 7)

hozom a sort nincs itt senki?


----------



## Karsay István (2005 November 7)

Már látlak magam elött amikor rohagálsz a söröskorsókkal..


----------



## Karsay István (2005 November 7)

Már latlak magam elött, amint rohangalsz a korsokkal...


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 7)

Azert ne eld magad bele, mert jobban szeretem ha pincer rohangal  
Inkabb iszok egy kavet


----------



## miskolci Eva (2005 November 7)

..aha, szóval ezt TI felétek halottmosásnak hijják..
:-o


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 8)

A norvégiai Bergenben kizárólag cigarettát és italt loptak azok a betörők, akik a zsákmányért még falat is hajlandóak voltak bontatni.


A rendőrség keresi azokat az iszákos tolvajokat, akik egy kis pia és cigi reményében óriási munkát végeztek. Az egyik központi kocsma és a szomszédságában fekvő kisbolt tulajdonosa meglepve észlelte, hogy betörés történt: a behatoló tolvajok több karton cigarettát loptak el, majd kibontották a boltot a kocsma pincéjétől elválasztó 30 centiméter vastag falat, és a pincéből is elemeltek néhány üveg itókát. 

A tulajdonos nem sajnálja az árut, a kibontott falat azonban annál inkább: annak a helyreállítása jóval többe kerül, mint amennyi az elcsent dohányáru és ital értéke összesen.

Spicy Press


----------



## pitti (2005 November 8)

Eskuszom nem jartam Norvegiaban.


----------



## dulifuli (2005 November 8)

pitti írta:


> Eskuszom nem jartam Norvegiaban.


 
 ne eskudozz, ugyse hiszi el senki 
legalabb egy kis piat adjal, ha mar kocsonyat nem adsz:555: :111:


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 8)

*A hányás illemtana* 

A hányás, akár a virágküldés, a kabátfelsegítés vagy az asztalnál társalgás fontos része a mindennapi kommunikációnak, és megengedhetőségének illetve a jó modor szerinti követelményeinek évszázados gyakorlata van. A kritikus pillanatokban derül ki ugyanis leginkább, mennyire úriember is az, aki anyagcsere folyamatainak ilyen reverzibilissé válása esetén is igyekszik megfelelni a konvencióknak. Műsorunk most azokat a fogásokat teszi közzé, amelyek segítségével az utolsó pillanaton túl is megőrizhetjük méltóságunkat. 

1. Fejen állva hányás. – Ebben az esetben a gyomortartalom a lehető legrövidebb úton ürül ki, elkerülve a kínos, hosszan utazó hányás problémáját. 
2. Kabát mögött hányás. – Arcunkat felöltőnk mögé rejtve, mintegy rágyújtást színlelve, ízlésesen szabadulhatunk meg a kellemetlen útitárstól. Erős padlószönyegezettség esetén belső zsebünket is használhatjuk. A hosszú kabát külön előny. 
3. Garbóba hányás. – Kamara, mondhatni szalon körülmények között a kabát mögött hányást helyettesítheti. Meghitt csendje, diszkréciója csak a legnagyobbak sajátja. 
4. Vigyázz-ban hányás. – Elegáns, terpesz nélküli módszer, a nemesi büszkeség és makacsság fűtötte alkoholos befolyásoltak művelik magas fokon. A fej enyhe biccentéséről szinte azt hihetnénk, hogy az illető csak köszöntésünket viszonozza. 
5. Gépkocsiból menetközben hányás. – A mozgásban lévő generációknak már nem kielégítő a statikus hányás. Gyakran a száguldással ötvözik ezt a trendi anyagcsere folyamatot. Mindig győződjünk meg róla, hogy a kiválasztott ablak nyitva van-e, tetőablakból pedig kizárólag menetiránynak háttal hányjunk, megelőzve az aerodinamikából következő hátulütőket.


----------



## dulifuli (2005 November 9)

Melitta írta:


> *A hányás illemtana*
> 
> A hányás, akár a virágküldés, a kabátfelsegítés vagy az asztalnál társalgás fontos része a mindennapi kommunikációnak, és megengedhetőségének illetve a jó modor szerinti követelményeinek évszázados gyakorlata van. A kritikus pillanatokban derül ki ugyanis leginkább, mennyire úriember is az, aki anyagcsere folyamatainak ilyen reverzibilissé válása esetén is igyekszik megfelelni a konvencióknak. Műsorunk most azokat a fogásokat teszi közzé, amelyek segítségével az utolsó pillanaton túl is megőrizhetjük méltóságunkat.
> 
> ...


 
Melitta !!!
Ezt nyomtasd ki sok-sok peldanyban, hatha szukseg lesz ra a talalka utan


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 9)

Melitta írta:


> hozom a sort nincs itt senki?


 
Wow! Nagyon elegáns az új egyenruhád


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 16)

valaki feltoltotte a raktarat.


----------



## andika (2005 November 16)

ott a helyem.


----------



## Karsay István (2005 November 17)

és a raktár kulcsa Melittánál lesz a bulin.....:ugras:


----------



## andika (2005 November 17)

Kizárt dolog!
A raktár arra az egy napra nyitva lesz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 17)

A Melitat kene bezarni a raktarba. hogy helyrejojjon magyarorszag bonbon haztartasa\\m/


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 17)

csocsike írta:


> A Melitat kene bezarni a raktarba. hogy helyrejojjon magyarorszag bonbon haztartasa\\m/


 
Most már tudom, hogy miért hiánycikk a kézzel mártott konyakos meggy!


----------



## Karsay István (2005 November 17)

De hozzunk egy tehenet is a tejeskávé miatt!!!


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 17)

És egy tyúkot is a tojáslikőr miatt!!!


----------



## andika (2005 November 17)

És még?


----------



## Efike (2005 November 17)

Egy kémény kéne nagyon magas
mely megfordítva áll ............


----------



## andika (2005 November 17)

S, ha ez is megvan nem tudom mi is kéne még...


----------



## Efike (2005 November 17)

Tudod te .. :twisted:


----------



## andika (2005 November 17)

Még szép!
Klasszikus.


----------



## dulifuli (2005 November 20)

MI KÉNE MÉG (Zorán) 


Néha, mikor nyomaszt már az elégedettség
Sok fényes ötlet áraszt el, hogy mi is kéne még
Sok használt szöveg kellene, mely kifordítható
És ráhúzható minden rosszra, hogy lássuk milyen jó
Na na na na-na-na na na-na-na na
Na na-na-na-na na na-na na-na-na na

Egy futballmeccs meg vetélkedő nagyon kéne még
Hogy legyen, amit önfeledten élvezhet a nép
És néhány újabb sikerlista szintén kéne még
Hogy megismerjünk minden egyes különvéleményt
Na na na...

Egy hirdetés a reklámoknak, az is kéne még
S egy újabb, mely az utóbbiaknak csinál hírverést
Sok ösztönzés, hogy készüljön a jövő nemzedék
És hozzá néhány jó tanács, mely a túlzásoktól véd
Na na na...

Egy kémény kéne, egy nagyon magas, mely megfordítva áll
Hol minden tervünk visszaszáll, mi régen elszállt már
S ha ez is megvan, nem tudom, mi is kéne még
Nekem talán egy másik fej, mert az enyém tele van rég
Na na na...


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 24)

*Csütörtöktől akár éjjel-nappal nyitva tarthatnak a brit kocsmák* és vendéglátóhelyek. Sokan a részegek és az ittasan elkövetett bűncselekmények számának növekedésétől tartanak. Mások szerint viszont végre valóban felnőttként tekint a kormányzat a brit állampolgárokra. 

















Ajánlat



A Brit Sör- és Kocsmaszövetség honlapja




angolul














Az új engedélyezési szabályok értelmében ezután a nap 24 órájában nyitva lehetne a kocsmák Angliában és Walesben. A kormányzat adatai szerint több mint ezer kocsma, klub és szupermarket kért és kapott engedélyt arra, hogy éjjel-nappal árusítson alkoholt. Az összes - körülbelül 190 ezer - szórakozóhely 40 százaléka ugyanakkor csupán egy-két órával hosszabbítja meg nyitvatartási idejét.
Sokan attól tartanak, hogy a hosszabb nyitva tartás több munkát jelent majd a rendőrségnek és a kórházaknak. A szakemberek több részegre, az alkohollal kapcsolatos betegségek számának növekedésére és több viselkedési problémára számítanak. A Brit Sör- és Kocsmaszövetség vezetője szerint azonban az éjjel-nappali italozás csak városi legenda, ezt bizonyítja, hogy az összes italt felszolgáló vendéglátóipari egységnek csupán fél százaléka kért engedélyt 24 órás nyitva tartásra. Mark Hastings szerint "végre valóban felnőttként tekintenek a felnőttekre" - idézte a Guardian.
Sir Ian Blair londoni rendőrfőnök ugyanakkor az ittas állapotban elkövetett bűntettek és kihágások számának növekedésére számít, és közölte, a rendőrséget várhatóan főleg a hajnali órákban terhelik majd le az ezzel kapcsolatos teendők.


----------



## andika (2005 November 24)

De tudod mi a baj Melittám, hogy ott sem lehet bent a kocsmában bagózni.Ki birja ki reggelig?Főleg, ha sörözöl is.


----------



## Judit (2005 November 24)

Vagy ez, vagy az! Nem lehet halmozni az élvezeteket!


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 24)

De lehet. tobb novel feltetlenul


----------



## andika (2005 November 25)

csocsike írta:


> De lehet. tobb novel feltetlenul


 
...és nem csak ugy...


----------



## jampeccc (2005 November 28)

asbikatöke irtozatosan finom!! mondom írtozatosan!


----------



## jampeccc (2005 November 28)

nyomjuk a nosztalgiát. már ha van!! a töke témában! a m,gyagyarok disznovágáskor a tökét karikázva hagymásan tojásosan készitik! vallási felekezettöl függetlenül!


----------



## andika (2005 November 28)

Hát...


----------



## andika (2005 November 28)

Maradok a kolbásznál.


----------



## Karsay István (2005 November 29)

Egy érdekes verselemzés!
avagy minden nézöpont kérdése....:ugras:


----------



## andika (2005 November 29)

Jaj!!!


----------



## kata53 (2005 November 29)

*[email protected]*



csocsike írta:


> De lehet. tobb novel feltetlenul


 Fiuk!! nem találom a szavazást ohol szavztam a párbajotokra!!!!


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 29)

http://www.canadahun.com/forum/t4527-p3-nagytisztelet-cscsi-rnak.html


----------



## Karsay István (2005 November 29)

A nő bemegy a patikába és mérget kér. A patikus meglepődik:
- Asszonyom, miért van szüksége méregre?
- Megölöm a férjemet.
- Nagyon sajnálom, de nem adhatok el önnek mérget azért, hogy megöljön
valakit!
A nő erre kitesz az asztalra egy fotót, amely az ő férjét és a patikus
feleségét ábrázolja félreérthetetlen helyzetben. A patikus nagyot nyel és
rábólint:
- Elnézést, nem tudtam, hogy van receptje! \\m/


----------



## andika (2005 November 29)

Jó.


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 7)

Nesztek fogyokura 
A termodinamika elvén működő fogyókúrás módszer Mindenki számára ismeretes, 
amit már az iskolában is tanultunk, hogy 1 g víz (folyadék) felmelegítése 
14,5 fokról 15,5 fokra 1 kalóriát emészt fel. Tehát egy pohár (2,5 dl) 5 
fokos víz felmelegítése testhőmérsékletünkre 250 x (37-5) = 8000 kalória. 
Hát ezt az energiamennyiséget kell testünknek felvennie ahhoz, hogy a 
testhőmérséklet állandó maradjon. Ehhez a legkézenfekvőbb rendelkezésre álló 
energiaforrás a test zsírfeleslege. A termodinamika nem hazudik. Amennyiben 
megiszunk egy korsó 5 fokos sört, 16000 kalóriát égetünk el. Természetesen 
nem szabad senkit becsapni, így le kell vonni az 500 ml sör 
kalóriatartalmát, azaz a kb. 1000 kalóriát. Gyors számolás: 15000-1000= 
14000 kalóriára van szükség a felmelegítéshez. Természetesen ez a veszteség 
annál nagyobbb, minél hidegebb a sör és minél nagyobb a felmelegítendő 
sörmennyiség. A kalóriaégetés, kalóriafelhasználás ezen módja sokkal 
hatásosabb, mint a testmozgás módszerével végzett kalóriafelhasználás. A 
fogyás így abszolút gyors és szinte automatikus. Egyszerűen nagy mennyiségű 
sört kell magunkba önteni, a többit már elvégzi a termodinamika. Egyetlen 
hátránya van a dolognak: ha például egy nagy tányér forró pacalt, 
babgulyást, vagy halászlét eszik az ember, akkor a hőenergiával felesleges 
kalóriákat viszünk be a testbe. A figyelmes olvasó máris megtalálta a 
megoldást: A forró ételeket elegendő mennyiségű hideg sörrel kell 
kiegyenlíteni!


----------



## Karsay István (2005 December 7)

:656:


----------



## Melitta (2005 December 12)

Hogyan készül az alkoholmentes sör? 

*”Mitől alkoholmentes az alkoholmentes sör?”*





Nézzük először is, hogy készül a sör! A sörgyártás alapanyaga a maláta, a víz és az élesztő, ízesítő- és színezőanyagként pedig leggyakrabban kesernyés ízt adó komlót használnak.

Ma a sörmaláta főleg árpából, egész pontosan árpa csíráztatásával készül. A csíráztatott árpaszemek nagy víztartalmuk miatt romlandóak, ezért szárítják, majd aszalják őket. Az aszalt malátát ezután csírátlanító és fényező gépeken engedik át. Az így elkészült malátát őrlik, hogy a belseje lisztté hulljon szét, a héja pedig nagy darabokban maradjon.

A malátadarát nagy cefréző kádakban langyos vízzel keverik, a keverék egy harmad részét pedig főzőüstbe eresztik, ahol fokozatosan felforralják, majd visszaszivattyúzzák a keverék többi részéhez a kádba.

A leszűrt cefrét ezután a komlóüstbe vezetik. A cefrét a komlóval 1,5-2 óráig erősen forralják. E műveletnek az a célja, hogy a megalvasztható fehérjéket kicsapják, valamint sterilizálják és töményítsék a sörlét.

A főzött sörlét újra szűrik, majd hirtelen lehűtik. Ezután jön az erjesztés, amely mesterségesen hűtött helyiségekben történik. A sörlevet sűrű élesztőpéppel keverik, és 7-14 napig erjesztik, majd típustól függően még hosszú hónapokig érlelik.

A sör alkoholtartalmát befolyásolja milyen sűrűségű cefréből készült, illetve mennyi ideig erjesztették. A normál sörök esetében a cefre szárazanyag-tartalma 11 százalék körül van, az alkoholmentes sörök viszont 6 százalékos sörléből készülnek. Minimális alkoholt egyébként, (legfeljebb 0,5 térfogat százalékot), az alkoholmentes sörök is tartalmaznak.










National Geographic Online​


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 12)

Ur Isten es egyebb szentek, Mar sorozni sem lehet?


----------



## Karsay István (2005 December 13)

Valami hasonló lehet az élet a pokolban is a kocsmában!:4: :,,:


----------



## kata53 (2005 December 28)

csocsike írta:


>


FIÚK!! AZ A SZAVAZÁS MEDIG TART?MERT MINTHA NEM HALADNÁTOK!!!     Boldog Újévet! Erre az időre felfügesztitek?????:0::4:


----------



## kata53 (2005 December 28)

csocsike írta:


> Ur Isten es egyebb szentek, Mar sorozni sem lehet?


Miért nem? egészségedre!!!!!:777::4:


----------



## Efike (2005 December 29)

BuÉk
Csatolás megtekintése 2029​


----------



## kata53 (2006 Január 2)

Na ugye Efike a kemény péncél alatt érző szív rejtózik! Gondolom ezt a csocsinek adtad? már mint a Pezsgőt!


----------



## Melitta (2006 Január 2)

Jutt belole nekunk is, egy uveg pezsgo csak megartana a Csocsikenek ha egyedul fogyasztana el.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 2)

kata53 írta:


> Na ugye Efike a kemény péncél alatt érző szív rejtózik! Gondolom ezt a csocsinek adtad? már mint a Pezsgőt!


 

Nem adta mert smucig a pancel alatt egy behorpadt szivtelen szoros test lapul es retteg a par es verbajtol


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 2)

Melitta írta:


> Jutt belole nekunk is, egy uveg pezsgo csak megartana a Csocsikenek ha egyedul fogyasztana el.


 

Aha:66: Art az epednek


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 2)

A jo majarol nem is beszelve no meg a cukrarol ;-)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 2)

Mert haracs es neki minden kell. Tudok adni lumbagot es koszvenyt is. Koll?;-)


----------



## Melitta (2006 Január 3)

csocsike írta:


> Mert haracs es neki minden kell. Tudok adni lumbagot es koszvenyt is. Koll?;-)


 
Nem kell, semmilyen nyavaja. egy kis finomsagokat kinaljal ne bajt kothoseget.


----------



## andika (2006 Január 6)

FiFike írta:


> A jo majarol nem is beszelve no meg a cukrarol ;-)


 
Hogy milyen *rendesek *vagytok hogy *ennyire féltitek.*

Nekem viszont semmi bajom,jöhet a pezsgő,imádom!


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 6)

csocsike írta:


> Mert haracs es neki minden kell. Tudok adni lumbagot es koszvenyt is. Koll?;-)


Bezzeg az aranyered a zálogházba vitted :evil:


----------



## kata53 (2006 Január 6)

Efike nagyon elvagy maradva a szavazáson ! Küldöm az erősitő voksokat de hiába. Mi történt,legyengültél? csöcsike úgye nem haragszol ézért?
De hát a gyengébbet kell segíteni. Neked is szurkolok azért !


----------



## andika (2006 Január 9)

Nem is nagyon párbajoznak mostanában,szerintem az ünnepek alatt lelassultak egy picit.
Hajrá fiúk!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 9)

Hagytam , hogy Efi bacsi pihenjen egy kicsit , de majd neki allok es szettepem


----------



## andika (2006 Január 9)

Már ideje, olyan jókat röhögök miközben ti szétszeditek egymást.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 9)

Legszebb orom a karorom


----------



## andika (2006 Január 9)

csocsike írta:


> Legszebb orom a karorom


 
..meg a söröm!


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Január 9)

csocsike írta:


> Legszebb orom a karorom


 
....mert minden irigyseg nelkul valo...


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 22)

Ennek latok valami mely mondanivalojat draga Dulika ohh nem irigysegbol mondom ;-)


----------



## Melitta (2006 Január 28)

A Nagy Levin Kocsmaja
www.nagylevin.hu

remek vacsorak vannak ha valaki erre jar erdemes benezni.

Az eloszo az etlaphoz

 Nagy Levin mesterunkrol szolo rovid bevezetonk utan felhivnam a tiszlelt publikum figyelmet, hogy bizonyos napokon a kijaras bizonytalan , a bejaras teljesen dijtalan 96 eves korig, felette veszelyessegi felar.
 A felszolgalok tetszolegesen pofozhatok , illetve dijazhatok. 
Az ennell durvabb fellepestol kerem tartozkodjanak az etterem csaladias hangualta erdekeben. Az etteremben szekek, asztalok,egyeb allvanyok, poharak es sulyosabb targyak is talalhatok, melyeket egy "veletlenszeru" verekedesnel celszeru hasznalni, sot ajanlott.
 Amennyiben barminemu gond, problema felmerulne szolgaltatasainkkal kapcsolatban, ugy kerem faradjon az e celbol kijelolt *szepareba *ahol Csulok , Fuliog Jimmy, NAgy Bivaly, Holdvirag Charley es Piszkos Fred (komolyabb eseteknel "Letras" Drugics es GAlamb is) orvosoljak, illetve elsimitjak a problemat.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Január 28)

Eloetelek

*Egy a Sanfrancisco-i revkapitany inyenc konyhajabol*
A felszemu Brigeron sikeres rablas utani csemegeje
/Belszin carpaccio ruccola agyon/

*Senki Alfonz szaharai latomasa az ehhalal kuszoben*
/Boston kacsamaj foghagymas pritossal, salataval./

*A 102-es szoba kedvenc csemegeje*
Foghagymas, rokfortos sajtkrem. Ez az etel igazi Levin specialitas.
Receptje *TITKOS*!!!!!!!! Vigyazzon, mar tobb helyen hamisitjak!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spanky (2006 Január 28)

Melitta írta:


> A Nagy Levin Kocsmaja
> www.nagylevin.hu
> 
> remek vacsorak vannak ha valaki erre jar erdemes benezni.
> ...


 
Papamek hoztak nekem egy etlapot a Nagylevinbol.
Qrva jo :656:


----------



## pitti (2006 Január 28)

Csinaltam a piahoz egy kis marha rostelyost vad gomba szosszal


----------



## Melitta (2006 Január 28)

Pittikem ezt az etelt ajanlod a vesztegzar idejere?
azt hiszem megfelelo lesz.-


----------



## pitti (2006 Január 28)

Most keszul a tesztaban sult shitakegombas-foghagymas-daralt barany comb, vadasz martassal. Majd talalom ha meglesz.


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Január 28)

pitti írta:


> Most keszul a tesztaban sult shitakegombas-foghagymas-daralt barany comb, vadasz martassal. Majd talalom ha meglesz.


 
Háát, NEM vagy semmi!
Ilyen kajákat készíteni!
Mégiscsak, étterem hálózatot kellett volna nyitnod!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 28)

pitti írta:


> Most keszul a tesztaban sult shitakegombas-foghagymas-daralt barany comb, vadasz martassal. Majd talalom ha meglesz.


 


Megruglak, ehes vagyok.


----------



## pitti (2006 Január 29)

csocsike írta:


> Megruglak, ehes vagyok.


Van kacsazsirom. Hozd a hagymat!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 29)

Nem viszem. Hagymat eszem palinkaval . Ugy nehezebb kitalalni milyen szagom van . Szerintem budos


----------



## pitti (2006 Január 29)

csocsike írta:


> milyen szagom van . Szerintem budos


Szerintem is.:..:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 29)

:d


----------



## pitti (2006 Január 29)

Na. Itten van a kenyerbe sult barany comb daralva.


----------



## pitti (2006 Január 29)

Forgoszel írta:


> Mégiscsak, étterem hálózatot kellett volna nyitnod!


Szellocske! Hozd a penztet es maris nyissuk az ettermeket!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 29)

Fuj, egye paszkat


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 31)

*A lerészegedés "anatómiája"*





Modern képalkotó eljárással /PET/ egyre pontosabb ismeretek nyerhetők arról, hogy mi történik az agyban, amikor valaki berúg. Ennek a folyamatnak az elejét és a végét persze tudományos segítség nélkül is meg tudjuk különböztetni: a harsány jókedvből eszméletlen alvás vagy dadogó hangoskodás lesz, mindenkinél egyéni vérmérséklete szerint. Az emberi agy azonban nem egyszerű automataként reagál a szeszre, hanem a lehetőségekhez képest intelligensen próbálja kivédeni a méreg hatásait. Vagyis mégiscsak érdemes megismerkedni az agysejtjeink és a szesz közötti küzdelem egyes fázisaival.
*Az első féldeci kifényesíti az elmét*
Mindenekelőtt szögezzük le, hogy olyan emberek reakcióiról lesz szó, akik nem alkoholisták, még csak nem is nagyivók. Ők azok az átlagemberek, akik nem gyakran, évente maximum egy-két alkalommal, valamilyen rendkívüli körülmény hatására vagy különleges alkalomból felöntenek a garatra. Ez általában társaságban történik, a reakciók többsége épp a környezethez való viszony megváltozását jelenti.
Az Egyesült Államok-béli Denverben a University of Colorado Medical School farmakológusa, Boris Tabakoff a témába vágó kísérletek során azt tapasztalta, amit minden társasági ivó, hogy az első ital hatására rendkívül aktívvá válnak a gondolkodással, emlékezéssel és az élvezetekkel, kellemes közérzettel összefüggő agyi területek. Az átlagos társasági ivó vérében ilyenkor 25 mg/100 ml az alkoholérték, és nagy mennyiségű glutamát keletkezik. Ez utóbbinak nagy szerepe van az agyban futó üzenetek gyorsításában. A glutamát jótékony hatással van gondolataink sebességére, talán neki köszönhetjük, hogy egy féldeci után a legtöbben, jobban tudunk beszélgetni egy amúgy nem tökéletesen elsajátított idegen nyelven, könnyebben ismerkedünk, és magunk is elcsodálkozunk, milyen jó érveink vannak az asztal körül zajló csevegésben.
*Jön az eufória!*
Nem véletlen, hogy a legtöbb társasági ivó a kikérdezések során azt vallja, a legjobban az első ital elfogyasztása után érzik magukat. Ilyenkor az ember még tökéletesen ura a helyzetnek, ugyanakkor már felszabadult, vidám. Az alkohol "démoni" mivolta abban is megnyilvánul, hogy mindennek ellenére csak kevesen maradnak meg a 25 mg/100 ml-es szinten. A második-harmadik ital ezt az értéket általában megduplázza, ilyenkor jön az eufória, a tipikus gondolatok: ez a legjobb buli, amin valaha részt vettem! Az agyban megnövekszik az alfa-hullámok gyakorisága, ez általában a teljes relaxáció irányában mutat. A bostoni Harward Medical Schools kutatói által végzett kísérletben 18 egészséges férfit vizsgáltak meg az alkohol okozta eufória és az alfa-hullámok gyakorisága szempontjából. Azt találták, hogy az alkohol hatására nagy mennyiségű vér áramlik át az agynak egy bizonyos területén, és ez váltja ki az ellazulást és az ennek nyomán fellépő alfa-hullámokat, az "alfában tartózkodás" kellemes állapota azonban nem tart sokáig.
A tipikus társasági italozás során a legtöbb embernél a harmadik, negyedik ital után következik be a fordulat. Ha nem iszik tovább, körülbelül fél óra múlva megkezdődik a kijózanodás, ami egyben azt is jelenti, hogy véget ért a fellegekben járás. Ezt a kijózanodók kicsit talán sajnálják, de az óvatos duhajok mégsem kérnek újabb köröket. Tudják ugyanis, hogy ezen a ponton a szesznek mindenképpen az álmosító, kábító hatása kerül előtérbe. A jelenség egyébként nem csak az ember sajátja: a patkányok agya az elfogyasztott alkohol mennyiségének függvényében ugyanígy reagál az elfogyasztott szeszre.
*Aztán "filmszakadás"*
Aki mégis tovább iszik, az valahol az ötödik féldeci táján egyszer csak azt érzi, hogy a gondolatok még csak-csak megszületnek az agyában, de kimondani már nem tudja őket, nehezére esik megtartani az egyensúlyát, és ha egyszer leült valahová, nemigen képes újra felkelni. A nagy felbontó képességű tomográfokkal (PET) végzett vizsgálatok szerint, ennek az az oka, hogy az alkohol most már rontja az agy vérellátását, és zavart idéz elő a mozgást irányító területeken.
Az is kiderült, hogy 80 mg/100 ml-es alkoholos állapotban az agy glukóz anyagcseréje hirtelen felborul, az idegsejtek a normálisnál 25%-kal kevesebb glükózt fogyasztanak a teljes agyszövet területén. A kutatók szerint ebben a fázisban már lehet mérgezésről beszélni: az idegsejtek tevékenysége kezd összezavarodni, a beszéd, a mozgás, az emlékezet, a látás, az egyensúly töredékesen, rosszul működik. Ha valaki ilyenkor még tovább iszik, akkor a következmények már nem jelezhetők előre olyan pontosan, mint a korábbi fázisokban. Az egyéni adottságoktól, az idegrendszer állapotától és egyéb tényezőktől függően van olyan, aki egyik pillanatról a másikra eszméletlen álomba merül, mások agresszívvá válnak, tombolni kezdenek. Az sem ritka, hogy fékezhetetlen szexuális vágy keríti hatalmába az embert.
Érdekes összefüggést találtak a kutatók a részegek alvása és az átmeneti emlékezet-kiesés között. Általában azok nem tudnak semmit felidézni az előző esti italozásnak még a bevezető fázisaiból sem, akiknél a teljes részegség elérésekor "filmszakadás" következett be, bevezetés nélkül elaludtak. Az ezzel kapcsolatos kísérletek során azt találták, hogy az alkohol hatására egyes személyeknél a hosszú távú emlékezet csődöt mond, ezért nem jut eszükbe másnap, mi történt velük, és ez a "kapuzárás" okozhatja a hirtelen elalvást is.
*Eldőlt, mint egy zsák*
A részegek egyébként - minden látszat ellenére - nagyon rosszul alszanak, mert az alkohol hatása alá került agyban a normális alvási ritmus felborul; nem a pihenést biztosító ütemben követik egymást a mély és felszínes fázisok.
Ittas állapotban igen gyakori tünet, hogy megindul és forogni kezd a szoba, sőt a belső fülben levő egyensúly-érzékelő szerv is ezt jelzi. Ennek közvetlen oka az, hogy a víznél könnyebb szesz a belső fülben levő folyadék felszínén elhelyezkedve becsapja az érzékeny membránokat. A szem pedig azért érzékel - nem létező - forgást, mert így próbálja fenntartani legalább valamelyest a látás képességét a belső fülből érkező zavaró impulzusok ellenére. Érdekes, hogy a szédülés nem akkor a legerősebb, amikor az alkohol egyéb hatásai kicsúcsosodnak, hanem mintegy egy órával később. Ez az utolsó tünet még tíz órával az italozás után is érzékelhető.
*Amikor az agy csődöt mond*
Az emberi szervezet, mintha saját magát akarná megvédeni a mérgező mennyiségű alkohol elfogyasztásától: 100 mg/100 ml véralkohol érték fölött csak nagyon kevesen tudnak ébren maradni, épp ezért aránylag ritka a heveny és végzetes alkoholmérgezés, amelyhez az szükséges, hogy ez az érték 500 mg/100 ml fölé emelkedjen. Ilyenkor agyunk többszörös védelemmel ellátott biztonsági rendszerei felmondják a szolgálatot, a légzés bénulás miatti leállása után hamarosan beáll a halál. Az akut alkoholmérgezés, azaz a lassú önpusztítás azonban hihetetlenül gyakori, becslések szerint a halálesetek 30%-ában közvetett, vagy közvetlen szerepe van a mértéktelen italozásnak.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 1)

*Bebizonyosodott: rákot okoz az alkohol*

A dohányzás és a krónikus fertőzések mellett rákot okoz a szeszesital-fogyasztás is - jelentették be a Lyoni rákkutató intézet munkatársai. Az alkohol főként szájüregi-, gége-, hasnyálmirigy- és tüdőtumorokat hoz létre. A folyékony méreg leginkább Kelet-Ázsiában és Kelet-Európában szedi áldozatait - mutatak rá a francia tudósok. (Reuters)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 1)

Ezt ne forszirozd mert tonkre megy a kocsmad:22:


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 1)

*Különben is az alkohol kis mértékben orvosság, nagy mértékben gyógyszer, ebből adódóan, hogy okozhatna már rákot...*


----------



## andika (2006 Február 1)

Az az unikum!


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 1)

*Az is alcohol... *


----------



## andika (2006 Február 1)

De nem minden alkoholos üvegen van ott a kereszt!
Mondjuk szerintem a bor is gyógyszer,meg a sör is(jót tesz a vesének!),ugyhogy mindenre rá lehet fogni!


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 1)

*Bolondokháza*



yorkiki írta:


> *Különben is az alkohol kis mértékben orvosság, nagy mértékben gyógyszer, ebből adódóan, hogy okozhatna már rákot...*



Lásd már megírtam.


----------



## andika (2006 Február 1)

Beveszem a nyugitablettát!


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 1)

*Jó az neked?*


----------



## andika (2006 Február 1)

Nektek jó!


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 1)

*Ja, hogy már így állunk...*


----------



## andika (2006 Február 1)

:d


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 1)

*No coment...*


----------



## andika (2006 Február 1)

:12:


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 1)

*Azért ennyire nem kellene rí-ni.*


----------



## andika (2006 Február 1)

Igazad van,csak hát ez a zártosztály!


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 1)

*Akkor ott csak zártkörü rendezvények vannak?????*


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 1)

Neha meghivunk vendegheket is de csak aze mert hoznak palinkat. A doktorbacsi is vendegmunkas


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 1)

*Dr Bubó????*


----------



## andika (2006 Február 1)

Dr.Kövidinka.


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 1)

*Az sem rossz.... vese, vagy epe?*


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 1)

Maj


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 1)

*Az meg pláne...*


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 1)

csocsike írta:


> Maj


pottyos?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 1)

Enyhen duzadt


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 2)

Vesenk pedig draga kovekkel telitve !


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Február 2)

Kedves Efike!

Boldog névnapot!  

István :4: 


*FEBRUÁR 01, SZERDA*
Napkelte 7.11 - Nyugta 16.45
Holdkelte 8.49 - Nyugta 20.44

*IGNÁC * napja

*IGNÁC*. A latin tűz szó származéka. Védőszentje: Szent Ignác vértanú, János apostol tanítványa, akit a hagyomány szerint 107-ben kiéhezett oroszlánok elé vetettek.

*EGYÉB NÉVNAPOK:
BRIGITTA:*
*EFRAIM**:*
*GITTA:*
*INNOCENCIA:*
*SZEVÉR:*
*VIRGÍN**IA:*

*EGYHÁZI ÜNNEPEK:*
A katolikus naptárban Szent Brigitta, Szent Ignác emlékezete.
A református naptárban Ignác napja.
Az evangélikus naptárban Ignác, Virgínia napja.
A zsidó naptárban Svát hónap 3. napja

Napi igék.
Katolikus: 2Sám 242.9-17; Zs 31 ; Mk 6,1-6.
Református: Mt 11,7-19; Jób 41.
Evangélikus: Jer 5,20-25; Józs 24,29-33.

Forrás: Somogyi Hírlap
Szilágyi Ferenc: Sokféle neveknek magyarázatja


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 2)

Karsay István írta:


> Kedves Efike!
> 
> Boldog névnapot!
> 
> ...


 Köszönöm. Nahát ! Ezt nem is tudtam, hogy Magyarországon van Efraim névnap. Itt még névnap sincs.


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Február 2)

Elvileg nincs a naptárban nyilvánosan, de a névnapok között nyilván van tartva!

Hát igen, a névnapok inkább magyarországon vannak megtartva, és családi ünnepként összekapcsolva! :777: 

De nem rossz!!!!:kaboom:


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 2)

Hamar van akkor sok boldogsagot Efike!


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 2)

Szia EFI!

Boldog névnapot!

Pussz! Szami


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 2)

*Az én istenem áldjon meg Tégedet Efike, névnapod alkalmából.*


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 2)

Köszönöm minden kedvetlen rosszakarómnak a névnapi rosszkívánságokat, de nincs és nem lesz ezért senkinek szesz. Itt nincs névnap :4:


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 2)

*Nincs szesz, nincs köszöntés!!!!!*


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 2)

yorkiki írta:


> *Nincs szesz, nincs köszöntés!!!!!*


Fújjjjjjjjjjjjjjj !! Felkoholista :kaboom:


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 2)

Hiába fújod a sípod, attól itt még van és köszöntünk.
Irigy! Tartsd meg a szeszed! Nem kő!!!
(Micsoda ambivalencia? Köszönöm....rosszkívánságokat)


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 2)

*Zug ivó.*


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 2)

Ki? Én?
Csak egy kis jégermester (jégermeister), unicum next, martini bianco, metaxa (5*-os) meg borocska, pezsgő. Mit nekem pálinka? Lehet, hogy ezért is megyek gyakrabban a kamránkba otthon?


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 2)

*Drága Szamika, még hogy Te, zug ivó? Ki sajnálja tőlünk a páleszt, inkább magába önti mindet, de nekünk semmit nem csöpögtetne, pedig egy csepp pálinka semmibe nem kerül, így azért telecsöpögtethetné a bögrémet.*


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 2)

Efinek csak pont olyat kivanok mint o nekem, biztos ami biztos


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 2)

*Azért Te sem bízol semmit a véletlenre. *


----------



## andika (2006 Február 2)

Mondj amit akarsz, de:

Boldog Névnapot Efike!


----------



## andika (2006 Február 2)

Fogadd tőlem szeretettel Efike!:..:


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 2)

:8::12::99: Nem szeretem a harangvirágot, utálom a születés,- és névnapokat és haraxom. 
Most elégedett vagy ? 
:4:


----------



## andika (2006 Február 2)

Efike írta:


> :8::12::99: Nem szeretem a harangvirágot, utálom a születés,- és névnapokat és haraxom.
> Most elégedett vagy ?
> :4:


 
Elég szar napom van és azért ültem ide hogy egy picit jobb legyen!
A dallal örömet akartam szerezni neked, nem nem vagyok elégedett!


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 2)

andika írta:


> Elég szar napom van és azért ültem ide hogy egy picit jobb legyen!
> A dallal örömet akartam szerezni neked, nem nem vagyok elégedett!


Nekem is kaka napom van :12:


----------



## pitti (2006 Február 2)

Efike írta:


> Nekem is kaka napom van :12:


\\m/


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Február 2)

Nekem is sz&r napom van, fáj a lérdem, kaptam egy nagy injekciót, gondolkoztak a mütéten, de erről lebeszéltem őket, most megpróbálok öngyógyitással javitani rajta, de egy kis fizikóterápia is besegit......

lelkileg magam alatt vagyok....  

Valaki simogassa meg a fejemet..... 
Ja, és közben a lelkembe tapostok a Tanítások Topicban! :66: 

Na, megyek pihenni! :222:


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 2)

NA en megsimogatom a valladat,es sajnalak es mindenkit aki ma ball labbal kelt fel, mert ma front van ezekszerint,fejfajas ,rossz kozerzet, depresszio mind ilyenkor elojonnek.


----------



## pitti (2006 Február 2)

Melitta írta:


> ma front van


Megin itt vannak az Oroszok?:shock:


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 2)

oroszok? lehet hogy a foldonkivuliek kicsit megforgattak a legkort.


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Február 3)

Most voltam befötért a spejzban, és bizony, _az oroszok már a spejban vannak! :23: _


----------



## kata53 (2006 Február 3)

*kata53*



pitti írta:


> Megin itt vannak az Oroszok?:shock:


Hol merre? Ejnye titokba tartották!!








Egészségedre!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:razz::razz:


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 3)

HAt hol lennenek,? mint a spajzba dezsmaljak a befotteket, mint a Tizedes es a tobbiek filmben.


----------



## kata53 (2006 Február 3)

*kata53*



Karsay István írta:


> Nekem is sz&r napom van, fáj a lérdem, kaptam egy nagy injekciót, gondolkoztak a mütéten, de erről lebeszéltem őket, most megpróbálok öngyógyitással javitani rajta, de egy kis fizikóterápia is besegit......
> 
> lelkileg magam alatt vagyok....
> 
> ...


 
Csunyák!!!Egészségedre!!!


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 4)

Ohh szegeny Istvan , gyere borulj a ...vallamra ! Tipornak a lelketlenek ? Majd adok nekik ....... atalakitom oket :..:


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 14)

Kop kop megjottem, azt mondtak nekem, hogy az irgalmatlan novert kell keresnem, hat meg jottem! Beutalom meg nincs ugyan, de itt vagyok! Na hol az a Fonover? Midenki ovot tolled, hogy nagyon verekszel meg elveszed a mas napolyijat! Es nagyon irgalmatlan vagy a betegekkel! Ez mind igaz?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 14)

Bonbont hoztal? Annelkul baj lesz


----------



## pitti (2006 Február 14)

Es mi van a palinkaval. Abbol nem lesz baj csak megrugjuk. Lehet hogy kopunk is.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 14)

Asi írta:


> Kop kop megjottem, azt mondtak nekem, hogy az irgalmatlan novert kell keresnem, hat meg jottem! Beutalom meg nincs ugyan, de itt vagyok! Na hol az a Fonover? Midenki ovot tolled, hogy nagyon verekszel meg elveszed a mas napolyijat! Es nagyon irgalmatlan vagy a betegekkel! Ez mind igaz?


 
nem csak elveszem de meg is eszem mas napolyiat.
Jo lesz vigyaznod mert a beutalo adasa egy pillanat muve. 
dehogy vagyok irgalmatlan csak ram fogjak ezek az orultek.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 14)

De igen is irgalmatlan vagy:8: Teleetted magad a napolyimmal is es bonbont sem hagytal. A Pitti meg mas disznosagot is mondott, pl. neni, de aztat en nem mondom meg.


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 14)

Mi van itt kerem, nem elvonokurara, vagyis akartam mondani palinka kurara jottem, csak be ugrottam, de ha ilyen vendeg varok vagytok akkor mar maradok is, ja es majd el felejtettem hoztam bonbont is, igaz ezt a fonovernek hoztam, de adhatok belolle nektek is! na hol van a fo nover?!


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 14)

szereted a napolyit fonover, van nekem sok, adhatok bellole.


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 14)

Melitta írta:


> nem csak elveszem de meg is eszem mas napolyiat.
> Jo lesz vigyaznod mert a beutalo adasa egy pillanat muve.
> dehogy vagyok irgalmatlan csak ram fogjak ezek az orultek.


 
Es mond fonover a beutalot, es a kezelest tolled fogom kapni? en nagyon szeretem a novereket! foleg a fonovereket!


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 14)

A bobbont az asztalomra teheted,es a megvesztegetesre szant dollarokat is.
Judit jon majd es csinal egy erfestest MAtyo mintaval. ki leszel dekoralva rendesen.


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 14)

Melitta írta:


> A bobbont az asztalomra teheted,es a megvesztegetesre szant dollarokat is.
> Judit jon majd es csinal egy erfestest MAtyo mintaval. ki leszel dekoralva rendesen.


Hat az nagyon jo lesz,egesz eletemben csak erre vagytam hogy valaki matyo himzeses erfestest csinaljon nekem!!! Nem szegyelik magukat, ajendekot meg dollarokat viszek maguknak es igy fogadjak a kedves beteget, hat hol elnek maguk!!!


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 14)

Itt a MANNA!
Megjott Asi a piaval bonbonnal dollarral, irany a Kanaan.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 14)

Igerni en is tudok


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 14)

Varjatok azzal a kanaannal, elobb kinaljatok meg a piaval aztan mehettek a Kanaanba! Apropo, Hol az Kanaan en is oda mennek! elvisztek magatokkal?


----------



## andika (2006 Február 14)

Mit eszünk? Hallottam a kajás kocsi csörömpölésést.
(lehet hogy csak a konyháról hozták ki az elmosostt badellákat?)


----------



## pitti (2006 Február 14)

Asi írta:


> elobb kinaljatok meg a piaval


Rendbe. Hol a pia?:33:


----------



## andika (2006 Február 14)

Asi írta:


> Varjatok azzal a kanaannal, elobb kinaljatok meg a piaval aztan mehettek a Kanaanba! Apropo, Hol az Kanaan en is oda mennek! elvisztek magatokkal?


 
Persze csak a főnővér beadja a nyugitabletádat, aztán mehetünk, mégis csak a kaja jött meg.:wink:


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 14)

hogy hogy hol a pia, a fonover most lep le vele a Kanaanba!


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 14)

ja beadja nekem a matyo himzeses nyugito tablettat aztan minden renben lesz!


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 14)

andika írta:


> Persze csak a főnővér beadja a nyugitabletádat, aztán mehetünk, mégis csak a kaja jött meg.:wink:


nyam nyam megjottem, de a kaja mar elfogyott!


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 14)

Na most mennem kell! sziasztok!


----------



## andika (2006 Február 14)

Pá.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 14)

arrol nem volt szo hogy Te akarod meginni amivel megvesztegetsz minket.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 14)

A ver nem vallik vizze


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 14)

Mi van most pialni akarsz vagy vampirkodni


----------



## andika (2006 Február 14)

A kettő nem zárja ki egymást kedves Főnövér!


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 14)

halalra farasztom magam hogy kivasaljam az ujaktol a megvesztegetesi piat es meg csak nem nincs is fedobodva tole.


----------



## andika (2006 Február 14)

Jöhet bármi csak hasson, ügyesen csinálod,csak ámulok és bámulok, bár most nem sok sikerrrel jártál,sajna, most itt maradunk szárazon.


----------



## andika (2006 Február 14)

Legalább egy zacskó vért szerezzünk!


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 14)

Na meg a veremet is akarjatok, hat mi van itt, meg te is a veremet akarod, azok utan sutok fozok neked! Na ezt nem fogom elfelejteni neked Andika. Tessek vissza jottem es latom mit beszeltek a hatam mogott, na szepen nezun ki! Koszonom szepen!!! igykell banni az uj beteggel aki le napolyizik titeket!!!


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 14)

Hat ilyenek ezek a nok, udvarolnak neki, es ezt kapom, na szepen vagyunK!!!


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 14)

Melitta írta:


> halalra farasztom magam hogy kivasaljam az ujaktol a megvesztegetesi piat es meg csak nem nincs is fedobodva tole.


Bocsason meg fonover hogy nem vagyok feldobodva, hogy a fenebe lennek feldobodva, ha egyedul issza meg a piat!


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 15)

Melitta írta:


> halalra farasztom magam hogy kivasaljam az ujaktol a megvesztegetesi piat es meg csak nem nincs is fedobodva tole.


 
Nővérke !
Ha volnál olyan szives átugrani hozzám és szépen kivasalnál, akkor utána egy kicsit megvesztegetnélek.
A részleteket majd privátban, mert ezek itt nagyon figyelnek és pletykásak.
(Vasaló van)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 15)

:ugras:


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 15)

Asi írta:


> Bocsason meg fonover hogy nem vagyok feldobodva, hogy a fenebe lennek feldobodva, ha egyedul issza meg a piat!


 
Asi, ha sokat vitatkozol a pián, továbbra sem leszel feldobva, csak fejenvág a lavórral. De csak azért avval, mert még új vagy. Engem is avval szokott. A húsdaráló az csak később jön.


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 15)

Asi ! A fonovertol nem kell felni pia ugybol kifolyolag , bezarhatna tole az osszes italbolt ;-) Felvilagositalak , hogy az alraktar kozel van hozzad es Pittinel lerohatod "kotelessegeidet" ;-) Az irgalmatlan , irgalmas(fo)novertol csak az edesseget kell eldugni . Megvesztegetheto langolo Gundel palacsintaval , de nem riad vissza a zserbo szelettol es hasonlo nyalanksagoktol . Friss ertesuleseim szerint oshazankban a Milka termekeket tanulmanyozza . Ha megerkezik somloigaluskaval fogjuk varni amit maglyarakassal diszitunk , ehez segitsegedet kerem . 
Mar nagyon varjuk ot mert ures a raktar es hoz nekunk fincsi hazai pajinkat ;-)


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 15)

Pixikem figyelek am de nem pletyizek , erdekes az ajanlatod  
Nyaron megyek arra a kornyekre de engem elobb kell vesztegetni es csak utana vasalok ............


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 15)

FiFike írta:


> Asi ! A fonovertol nem kell felni pia ugybol kifolyolag , bezarhatna tole az osszes italbolt ;-) Felvilagositalak , hogy az alraktar kozel van hozzad es Pittinel lerohatod "kotelessegeidet" ;-) Az irgalmatlan , irgalmas(fo)novertol csak az edesseget kell eldugni . Megvesztegetheto langolo Gundel palacsintaval , de nem riad vissza a zserbo szelettol es hasonlo nyalanksagoktol . Friss ertesuleseim szerint oshazankban a Milka termekeket tanulmanyozza . Ha megerkezik somloigaluskaval fogjuk varni amit maglyarakassal diszitunk , ehez segitsegedet kerem .
> Mar nagyon varjuk ot mert ures a raktar es hoz nekunk fincsi hazai pajinkat ;-)


 
Tollem is be zarhatna az ital bolt, sot tonkre is mehet, de viszont az edesseget nagyon szeretem, igy allando fogyokurara vagyok itelve!
Ha tudok nagyon szivesen segitek somloi galuskaval, elosszor is mert meg tudom csinalni, a masik mert az egyik kedvencem. mit beszelek en itt ossze vissza, miden sutit nagyon szeretek!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 15)

Pixi írta:


> Asi, ha sokat vitatkozol a pián, továbbra sem leszel feldobva, csak fejenvág a lavórral. De csak azért avval, mert még új vagy. Engem is avval szokott. A húsdaráló az csak később jön.


 

Azt ki kell erdemelni


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 15)

Melitta írta:


> arrol nem volt szo hogy Te akarod meginni amivel megvesztegetsz minket.


Arrol nem volt szo hogy en akarom meg inni az egeszet, elosszor is nem birnam meg inni, mert biztos felfordulnak tolle, masodszor meg nem is szeretem, de azert megkinalhatnal, lehet hogy tolled elfogadnam! Vagy legalabb is megkostolnam!


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 15)

Pixi írta:


> Asi, ha sokat vitatkozol a pián, továbbra sem leszel feldobva, csak fejenvág a lavórral. De csak azért avval, mert még új vagy. Engem is avval szokott. A húsdaráló az csak később jön.


 
Mond ti az ujjakat igy fogadjatok, illetve nallatok ez amolyan beavatas? Na azt meg neznem magamnak, hogy engem husdaraloval kergetnek!!!:!:


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 15)

csocsike írta:


> Azt ki kell erdemelni


Mond csocsoke te mast nem tudsz, csak mindig kontrazol! Valami ujjal is elo rukkolhatnal mar, nem gondolod?


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 15)

Na azt hiszem most mindenkit jol kiosztottam, varom a valaszokat, holgyek es urak!


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 15)

Asi na ezert lesz kapsz , de nem tolem ! ;-) 
Figyelmedbe ajanlom Csocsike "Gyermeki emlekek" cimu irasait , most izzadok es santitok , a hideg is kivert ...........az utolsotol .


----------



## andika (2006 Február 15)

Asi írta:


> Na meg a veremet is akarjatok, hat mi van itt, meg te is a veremet akarod, azok utan sutok fozok neked! Na ezt nem fogom elfelejteni neked Andika. Tessek vissza jottem es latom mit beszeltek a hatam mogott, na szepen nezun ki! Koszonom szepen!!! igykell banni az uj beteggel aki le napolyizik titeket!!!


 
Nem a te véred kell nekem,hanem a zacskós-vér,te még nem vagy bezacskózva.
Különben is még nem is főztél nekem, pedig egy jó kis brassóit szivesen megennék,dehát...:12:


----------



## andika (2006 Február 15)

Asi írta:


> Tollem is be zarhatna az ital bolt, sot tonkre is mehet, de viszont az edesseget nagyon szeretem, igy allando fogyokurara vagyok itelve!
> Ha tudok nagyon szivesen segitek somloi galuskaval, elosszor is mert meg tudom csinalni, a masik mert az egyik kedvencem. mit beszelek en itt ossze vissza, miden sutit nagyon szeretek!


 
Már megis gondoltam magam, egy somlói is nagyon finom lenne,de azért a brassóit is szeretem.


----------



## andika (2006 Február 15)

Asi írta:


> Mond ti az ujjakat igy fogadjatok, illetve nallatok ez amolyan beavatas? Na azt meg neznem magamnak, hogy engem husdaraloval kergetnek!!!:!:


 
Mi is!


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 15)

> Eredeti szerző *Asi*
> _Mond ti az ujjakat igy fogadjatok, illetve nallatok ez amolyan beavatas? Na azt meg neznem magamnak, hogy engem husdaraloval kergetnek!!!:!:_


 
szerencsed hogy en nem vagyok egy sport lady,de majd felturbozom a husdaralomat, hogy kello sebesseggel szaguldjon az apoltak utan.


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 15)

Te szaladj az apoltak utan! Ennyi kenopenz utan mar megteheted! Szep latvany lesz! A nover husdaraloval a kezeben kergeti a korhaz folyosojan a betegeit! Na ez nem semmi!


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 15)

FiFike írta:


> Asi na ezert lesz kapsz , de nem tolem ! ;-)
> Figyelmedbe ajanlom Csocsike "Gyermeki emlekek" cimu irasait , most izzadok es santitok , a hideg is kivert ...........az utolsotol .


Na akkor most megnezem csocsoke gyermeki emlekek cimu irasait, aztan majd vissza terek!


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 15)

andika írta:


> Nem a te véred kell nekem,hanem a zacskós-vér,te még nem vagy bezacskózva.
> Különben is még nem is főztél nekem, pedig egy jó kis brassóit szivesen megennék,dehát...:12:


Na te is be illenel egy kis jo Drakulanak Kedves Andika!
Brassoira vagysz! hat meny Brassoba!


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 15)

Asi írta:


> Te szaladj az apoltak utan! Ennyi kenopenz utan mar megteheted! Szep latvany lesz! A nover husdaraloval a kezeben kergeti a korhaz folyosojan a betegeit! Na ez nem semmi!


 
most szerelik a taviranyitasu husdaralot.
A kenopenzt meg valaki lenyulta mert hozzam nem erkezett meg..:12: :33:


----------



## Margit (2006 Február 15)

Asi írta:


> Na te is be illenel egy kis jo Drakulanak Kedves Andika!
> Brassoira vagysz! hat meny Brassoba!


 
Az praktukus mert Brassotol mar csak egy ugrasra van Drakula vara....


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 15)

csocsike írta:


> Azt ki kell erdemelni


 
Asi ezen már túl van. A lavóros kezelés szemmel láthatólag eredménytelen, - ráadásul bevallotta, hogy jobban szereti a bon-bont és a somlóit, mint a főnővér és semmitől sem riad vissza - marad a húsdarálós therápia. Nem szeretnék Asi bőribe lenni ! Hiányozni fog...


----------



## andika (2006 Február 15)

Asi írta:


> Na te is be illenel egy kis jo Drakulanak Kedves Andika!
> Brassoira vagysz! hat meny Brassoba!


 
Itt többen is vagyunk drakulák,de erre maj rájössz idővel,a többit egyenlőre nem buktatom le.
A brassóid,pedig köszönöm nem kell,ha Brassóba küldesz érte, inkább főzök magamnak.Istenien tudom elkészíteni,és meghívvok rá mindenkit.


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Február 15)

Hol a fő drakula???? :shock:

*Efikeeee!!!!*


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 15)

Forgoszel írta:


> Hol a fő drakula???? :shock:
> 
> *Efikeeee!!!!*


 

CSOCSIKE!

PITTI se piskota na es a tobbi verszivo .....


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 15)

andika írta:


> Itt többen is vagyunk drakulák,de erre maj rájössz idővel,a többit egyenlőre nem buktatom le.
> A brassóid,pedig köszönöm nem kell,ha Brassóba küldesz érte, inkább főzök magamnak.Istenien tudom elkészíteni,és meghívvok rá mindenkit.


 
Oke, mikor es hol?


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 15)

Pixi írta:


> Asi ezen már túl van. A lavóros kezelés szemmel láthatólag eredménytelen, - ráadásul bevallotta, hogy jobban szereti a bon-bont és a somlóit, mint a főnővér és semmitől sem riad vissza - marad a húsdarálós therápia. Nem szeretnék Asi bőribe lenni ! Hiányozni fog...


 
Na kerem nem eszik olyan forron ezt a kasat! Nem lehet csak ugy eltenni engem labalol!


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 15)

Margit írta:


> Az praktukus mert Brassotol mar csak egy ugrasra van Drakula vara....


 
Nem viccelodunk kerem! Es foleg nem ugralunk!


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 15)

Csak nem az Efike a fo fo Drakula, na hol van, hol bujkal? Lassuk a medvet! Illetve mondani akartam a nagy drakulat!!!


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 15)

Ne emlegess, mert iszom a véredből :evil: 
Csatolás megtekintése 4813​


----------



## andika (2006 Február 15)

Én mondtam!


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 15)

Efike írta:


> Ne emlegess, mert iszom a véredből :evil:
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 4813
> ​


Csak kimeletesen mert meg azt hiszi hogy el akarjuk tenni labalol.Pedig nem........... csak probalkozunk


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 15)

Efike írta:


> Ne emlegess, mert iszom a véredből :evil:
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 4813​


 
Na csak meg jott vegre a mumus! O a nagy Drakula! ha ha ha!!!


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 16)

Nyugodj meg Asi ! Ha rájönnek hogy nálad még a szonda sem szineződik el, megúszod a vérvételt. Csak olyantól vesznek, akinek némi vér is kering az alkoholjában.


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 16)

Pixi írta:


> Nyugodj meg Asi ! Ha rájönnek hogy nálad még a szonda sem szineződik el, megúszod a vérvételt. Csak olyantól vesznek, akinek némi vér is kering az alkoholjában.


 
Az jo akkor megnyugodtam! Ez egeszen mas hang nem ezt mar szeretem!


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 16)

Az alkohol az emberiség ellensége. Aki pedig megfutamodik az ellenség elõl, az gyáva.


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 16)

FiFike írta:


> Az alkohol az emberiség ellensége. Aki pedig megfutamodik az ellenség el&otilde;l, az gyáva.


hogy te mijen bolcs lettel FiFike!


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 16)

Lettem ??? Honnan tudod milyen voltam ?;-)


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 16)

Hat bolcs az biztos nem, mert a nokrol nem ez a hir jarja!


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 16)

Pixi írta:


> Nyugodj meg Asi ! Ha rájönnek hogy nálad még a szonda sem szineződik el, megúszod a vérvételt. Csak olyantól vesznek, akinek némi vér is kering az alkoholjában.


A Csöcsinek ezért volt baja, amikor legutóbb leszúrtam. Alig találtak neki a kórházban olyan vért, aminek 99 %-a alkohol és HIV pozitív


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 16)

Mi az abszolút kellemetlen?
Ha a hülyeség akaraterõvel és szorgalommal párosul.


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 16)

Csocsore ez a jellemzo , masra nem is lehet szamitani nalla!


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 16)

FiFike írta:


> Mi az abszolút kellemetlen?
> Ha a hülyeség akarater&otilde;vel és szorgalommal párosul.


Na nezd csak kibeszel!


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 16)

Nono ! Csöcsit ne bántsd, mert megrúglak ! ***


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 16)

Na a kis harcos!


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 16)

Asi olyan vagy mint a cigany lova .....mit vacsoraztal , hogy ilyen vakmero vagy ?


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 18)

Kerem szepen en mindig vakmero voltam, gyerek koromban kapaszkodas nelkul ultem a bilin!


----------



## sebimama (2006 Február 18)

Asi!Nyugi! A rossz vér is jó,ha vörös a színe!Csüggedésre semmi ok.


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 18)

Asi írta:


> Kerem szepen en mindig vakmero voltam, gyerek koromban kapaszkodas nelkul ultem a bilin!


Mert kiszúrtad a merő szemét, azért volt vak. :evil: Én meg tudtam elengedett kézzel pisilni 
:4:
Amúgy azt hallottam rólad itt Izraelben, hogy gyerekkorodban a fejed a füleid közé volt szorúlva. Igaz ?


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 18)

Asi írta:


> Kerem szepen en mindig vakmero voltam, gyerek koromban kapaszkodas nelkul ultem a bilin!


 
Soha nem tudtam megfejteni annak a mondásnak az eredetét, hogy "kiborult a bili", amíg Asit nem ismertem meg.


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 18)

Pixi írta:


> Soha nem tudtam megfejteni annak a mondásnak az eredetét, hogy "kiborult a bili", amíg Asit nem ismertem meg.


Koszonom a bokot Pixi! Nagyon aranyos vagy!:656:


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 20)

Megvan mire vágytál ...... a vilálagito ágytál ! Aztan jon az ebredes mert bilibe log kezed ...................;-)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 20)

Asi írta:


> Csocsore ez a jellemzo , masra nem is lehet szamitani nalla!


 

:555:


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 20)

ki mennyire van berugva? 

http://archive.haon.hu/bilder/1humor/download/drunksimulator.pps


tobbszor kell megprobalni....


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 22)

Merlitta mit tettel velunk ?;-) Ugy elszedultunk , hogy nem is talalunk vissza ! Ahaa szoval hol az a bilis ?


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 22)

*Csalás a másnaposság elleni csodaszer*

Két francia feltaláló kifejlesztett egy különleges italt, amelynek segítségével állításuk szerint 3-6-szor gyorsabban csökken a vér alkoholszintje, így nagyszerűen használható másnaposság ellen, és segíthet az alkoholizmus elleni küzdelemben is. A "Security Feel Better" azaz "Biztonság, Jóérzés" elnevezésű "csodaszert" sokáig csak az interneten vagy postai úton lehetett megvásárolni, de most már a szupermarketekben is kapható. Sajnos a termék térhódítása végül bajt hozott a gyártók fejére. Az Auchan hipermarket ugyanis megvizsgálta, hogy valóban annyira hatásos-e a termék, és kiderült, hogy egyáltalán nem: megállapították, hogy mindössze 10-20 százalékkal gyorsítja fel az alkoholszint csökkenését a vérben. Vagyis a termék jó esetben bóvli, rosszabb esetben viszont kifejezetten káros, mert azt hiteti el az emberekkel, hogy minden következmény nélkül ihatnak mértéktelenül. (*Spicy Press*)


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 22)

Megtalálod magad a neten? 

Van egy oldal a neten, ahol összegyűjtötték a világ, köztük Magyarország középiskoláiból, egyetemeiről a végzős osztályok, évfolyamok tablóit. 
Hacsak az iskolátok nem zárkózott el attól, hogy közreadja, akkor valószínű a tiétek is ott van : 

http://www.worldschoolphotographs.com 

Az oldal alján levő néhány adatot írd be és reménykedj.


----------



## andika (2006 Február 22)




----------



## Efike (2006 Február 23)

:33:


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 23)

:5: 
Pixi ! Tudod hogyan lehet megismerni az agressziv sofort ? A kozepso ujja napbarnitott .


----------



## andika (2006 Február 23)

Hát Pixi,ezzel aztán nagy sikered volt!


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 23)

andika írta:


> Hát Pixi,ezzel aztán nagy sikered volt!


Andika, a *Bolondok Háza *egy kocsmázásra kijelölt helyiségében vagyunk, ahol a vicc<>siker, csak vicc


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 23)

http://archive.haon.hu/bilder/1humor...ksimulator.pps
nem hallom a teszteket, most pityokasok vagy jozanok vagytok?


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 23)

Melitta írta:


> http://archive.haon.hu/bilder/1humor...ksimulator.pps
> nem hallom a teszteket, most pityokasok vagy jozanok vagytok?


 
Ennek a kucslyukba találós tesztnek némi pityókázás után érdemes nekikezdeni. A fogyasztással arányosan a test fokozodó kilengése előbb utóbb szinkronba kerül a mozgásba lendülő kulcslyukkal és minden dugási kisérlet
sikeres lesz.


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 24)

Pixi írta:


> Ennek a kucslyukba találós tesztnek némi pityókázás után érdemes nekikezdeni. A fogyasztással arányosan a test fokozodó kilengése előbb utóbb szinkronba kerül a mozgásba lendülő kulcslyukkal és minden dugási kisérlet
> sikeres lesz.


 
Szioka Pixi! Meg jottem voltam egy kis elvono kuran, hoztam orvosi igazolast is!:34: Itt latom meg minden a regi!


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 24)

Asi írta:


> Szioka Pixi! Meg jottem voltam egy kis elvono kuran, hoztam orvosi igazolast is!:34: Itt latom meg minden a regi!


Na jól van akkor ! Én már meg voltam ijedve, aszt hittem, hogy meggyógyultál...


----------



## andika (2006 Február 24)

Pixi írta:


> Andika, a *Bolondok Háza *egy kocsmázásra kijelölt helyiségében vagyunk, ahol a vicc<>siker, csak vicc


 
Jó volt!!!! 
Jössz a talira?


----------



## andika (2006 Február 24)

Pixi írta:


> Andika, a *Bolondok Háza *egy kocsmázásra kijelölt helyiségében vagyunk, ahol a vicc<>siker, csak vicc


 
Jó volt!!!! 
Jössz a talira?


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 24)

andika írta:


> Jó volt!!!!
> Jössz a talira?


Szeretnék, remélem öszejön...


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 24)

Pixi írta:


> Na jól van akkor ! Én már meg voltam ijedve, aszt hittem, hogy meggyógyultál...


 
Azert azt nem, nem lehet tolletek olyan konnyen megszabadulni! Illetve akartam mondani, nem fogtok oly konnyen megszabadulni tollem!


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 24)

Pixi irta...


> Ennek a kucslyukba találós tesztnek némi pityókázás után érdemes nekikezdeni. A fogyasztással arányosan a test fokozodó kilengése előbb utóbb szinkronba kerül a mozgásba lendülő kulcslyukkal és minden dugási kisérlet
> sikeres lesz.


Pixi azota azt sem tudom , hogy hol all a fejem mert kor-koros mozgasba lendult . Dugasi kiserletemnek fuccs... nem talalom a kulcsot :-(


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 24)

FiFike írta:


> Pixi irta...
> 
> Pixi azota azt sem tudom , hogy hol all a fejem mert kor-koros mozgasba lendult . Dugasi kiserletemnek fuccs... nem talalom a kulcsot :-(


Málnaszörp szörpölgetésével nem is dugható be, ez itt kulcskérdés. Duplázd meg az alholos befolyásoltságodat és próbáld újra. Sikerülni fog az, ha beállítod a véralkohol szintet...


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 24)

Asi írta:


> Azert azt nem, nem lehet tolletek olyan konnyen megszabadulni! Illetve akartam mondani, nem fogtok oly konnyen megszabadulni tollem!


Pedig már reménykedtem, hogy elmész 1-2 évre Alaszkába aranyásónak. Na lesz az ápolóknak túlórájuk miattad. Remélem a kényszerzubbonyból sem szabadulsz könnyen, vagy te vagy David Merlini, a szabadulóművész ?
Ápolók : munkára !


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 25)

FiFike írta:


> Dugasi kiserletemnek fuccs... nem talalom a kulcsot :-(


:shock: Minek a kulcs ?


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 25)

a kulcs ? draga Efikem hat a za'ra'ny nem mukszik nelkule :-( Pixi nevu kek szakall dugiban tartja mert O a fodugasz !
Rohanok mert 7vegen tulorazunk , utokezelesben kell reszesitenunk egy csintalan apoltat ...cupp


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 25)

Efike írta:


> :shock: Minek a kulcs ?


Minek a 'kulcs'? Hát ha nincs akkor mit teszel be? Gondolj a saját kis álkulcsodra, ami egészen jól működött idegen zárakban is. Nekem is van álkulcsom, hál'stennek legtöbb zárral elboldogul. 
Vannak, akik túl sok zárat babráltak - és úgy elkopott az álkulcsuk - hogy joggal kérdezhetik : Minek a kulcs ?


----------



## Murgo (2006 Február 25)

Szia Pixi, mirol beszelsz?,a kulcscsontodrol?


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 25)

Murgo írta:


> Szia Pixi, mirol beszelsz?,a kulcscsontodrol?


Nem az enyémről, az Efiéről. Ő kérdezi, hogy az meg minek ?
-
Egyébként meg szia Murgóka, örülök, hogy végre látlak...


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 25)

Pixi ! a sperhatnit sem ismerik ;-)

Szia Murgo ! Legy udvozolve koreinkeben ....


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 25)

Pixi írta:


> Minek a 'kulcs'? Hát ha nincs akkor mit teszel be? Gondolj a saját kis álkulcsodra, ami egészen jól működött idegen zárakban is. Nekem is van álkulcsom, hál'stennek legtöbb zárral elboldogul.
> Vannak, akik túl sok zárat babráltak - és úgy elkopott az álkulcsuk - hogy joggal kérdezhetik : Minek a kulcs ?


Most már értem, hogy milyen kulcs :5: Akkor meg eszembe jut egy régi nóta:

Van nekem egy csíkos gatyám
benne tartom a ceruzám.
Éjjel-nappal írok vele,
mégse kopik el a hegye. :lol:


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 25)

Efike írta:


> Most már értem, hogy milyen kulcs :5: Akkor meg eszembe jut egy régi nóta:
> 
> Van nekem egy csíkos gatyám
> benne tartom a ceruzám.
> ...


 
Tőlem hívhatjuk ceruzának is. Avval csak egy baj van :
"ha nem is kopik el a hegye, 
lassan nem lesz hova írni vele..."
Maradjunk a sperhatninál.


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 26)

Pixi irta


> Maradjunk a sperhatninál


Talan meg csokot is lehet vele lopni ;-) es hegyezo sem kell hozza !


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 26)

régen hegyezőnek hívták, ma viagrának becézik


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 26)

Ezt azért egyeztetni kellene a Nyelvtudományi Intézettel :lol:


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 26)

Efike írta:


> Ezt azért egyeztetni kellene a Nyelvtudományi Intézettel :lol:


Ez szerintem is megalapozott, de én mindenekelőtt kikértem erről a szomszédasszonyom véleményét. Ez szerinte is lényeges, de leszögezte, hogy fontosnak tartja az idegen nyelveket és előnyben részesíti a több nyelven beszélőket. A felsőfokú nyelvvizsgával rendelkezőket pedig kifejezetten kedveli. A ceruzát pedig csak akkor hegyezi ki és veszi kis kezeibe, miután meggyőződött a jelölt nyelvtudását illetően.


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 26)

Efike ez olyan potcselekedet , ha nincs mit hegyezni akkor nyelveszkedunk ?
Nem rossz otlet !


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 26)

FiFike írta:


> Efike ez olyan potcselekedet , ha nincs mit hegyezni akkor nyelveszkedunk ?
> Nem rossz otlet !


Én inkább nyelvészkedek, mint zabot hegyezek.
Meg Efike is.


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 26)

Pixi latod , hogy Efike mar intezmenybe akar tomorulni vagy nyomulni ? Minek ehez segitseg ? Persze ha tudomanyos alapon miveljuk a nyelveszkedest , nem art a tovabbkepzes ;-)


----------



## sebimama (2006 Február 26)

*Sziasztok!*



FiFike írta:


> Pixi latod , hogy Efike mar intezmenybe akar tomorulni vagy nyomulni ? Minek ehez segitseg ? Persze ha tudomanyos alapon miveljuk a nyelveszkedest , nem art a tovabbkepzes ;-)


Hé Fiúk!Mivel van itt gond?A segédnővér kérdezi.Ceruzahegyezés,
Célzóvíz ingyenes szolgáltatás,bentlakóknak.Hiába ajánlom
a jó kis baracklét?Nem tanultok semmit?
Csóközön,vigyázzatok Magatokra!Ha Pestre jöttök,jiánypótlást rendelek el.


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 26)

FiFike írta:


> Pixi latod , hogy Efike mar intezmenybe akar tomorulni vagy nyomulni ? Minek ehez segitseg ? Persze ha tudomanyos alapon miveljuk a nyelveszkedest , nem art a tovabbkepzes ;-)


Abban, hogy Efike nyomulni akar, nem látok semmi kivetni valót. Ő pontosan tudja, hogy mikor és hová kell, vagy lehet nyomulni. Van neki csikos gatyája és benne ceruzája.
Ide vonatkozó népi bölcsességek :
"Nyelvében él a nemzet"
"Ahány nyelv, annyi ember"
"Gyakorlás a tudás anyja"


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 26)

Nekem most pezseg a verem ! Hallgatom a "Hajra Fradi" cimu indulot !!! Huhuuuuu de jooo  pedig soha nem voltam Fradi drukker 
Sebimama sziokaaa ! Tudod en lanynak szulettem , igy a fiukkal es a baracklevel megbirkoznek ;-)


Pixi igen-igen ezeket az okossagokat mar hallottam valahol 
Nyelvében él a nemzet de nyelvevel meg sosem nemzett !


----------



## andika (2006 Február 26)

Fifike,te aztán nem semmi nőci vagy,simán ledumálod a pasikat!


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 26)

Andika mar megtanultam , hogy mi a noci "fegyvere" ;-)


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 26)

FiFike írta:


> Andika mar megtanultam , hogy mi a noci "fegyvere" ;-)


Két rendőr keresztrejtvényt fejt :
- Te, mi lehet az, női nemi szerv, négy betű ?
- Vizszintes, vagy függőleges ? - kérdezi a másik
- Vizszintes !
- Vizszintes ?
- Akkó 'száj'


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 26)

Pixi errol jut eszembe !
ezt olvastad mar ?


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 27)

FiFike írta:


> Pixi errol jut eszembe !
> ezt olvastad mar ?


A megyéspüspöktől és az érsektől elhatárolom magam, én inkább a harangozó, vagy a kántor szerepében érezném jól magam. Azért ők csak közelebb férkőzhetnek az apácákhoz - ahol meg aztán nem rejtvényekkel kéne bajlódni.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 27)

esetleg kertesz munkara is beajanlunk, igy legalabb tudjuk hogy a bedolgozoi munka erdekel


----------



## andika (2006 Február 27)

Kinek a pap...


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 27)

Kertesz munka  egyik meleg agybol a masikba ?! Draga Pixikem ,- kosd fel a gatyad , melo van !!!


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Február 27)

Remelem azt azert tudjatok, hogy az ember is a novenyvilagbol szarmazik...... mivel melegagyban es dugvanyozassal szaporodik


----------



## pitti (2006 Február 27)

Ha nem tudnam hogy ez a dilihaz akkor foljelentenelek.:33:


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 27)

A so hivatal mar bezart csak a jovoheten nyit ki.


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Február 27)

pitti írta:


> Ha nem tudnam hogy ez a dilihaz akkor foljelentenelek.:33:


 
Engem? 
Osztan milyem alapon, mi az indok, hol vannak a hamis tanuk....???


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 27)

En jelentkeznek, mirol van szo?


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 27)

FiFike írta:


> Kertesz munka  egyik meleg agybol a masikba ?! Draga Pixikem ,- kosd fel a gatyad , melo van !!!


Na végre egy jó munkahely.
De miért a gatyámat kössem fel ? Az kinek jó ? Vagy ez valami új figura? Ezt nem ismerem.


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 27)

Dulika  Tan ezzel idegesitetted fel Pittit ? 


dulifuli írta:


> Remelem azt azert tudjatok, hogy az ember is a novenyvilagbol szarmazik...... mivel melegagyban es dugvanyozassal szaporodik


Jooooo!!


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Február 27)

Fifikem, nem koll nekem folidegesiteni, megoldja ezt egyedul is


----------



## Murgo (2006 Február 27)

Na Te Pixi!!!!..nem is tudtam, hogy Te ilyen lelemenyes vagy


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 28)

Murgo írta:


> Na Te Pixi!!!!..nem is tudtam, hogy Te ilyen lelemenyes vagy


rámtört a tudásszomj :34:


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 28)

Murgo itt mindig lehet tanulni ;-)


----------



## Murgo (2006 Február 28)

Azt vettem eszre FiFike
Pixi,,,,,Te pedig hagy masnak is abbbol a tudomanybol ami az uvegben van :222:


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 28)

Nehezen szereztem, nem adok...


----------



## Murgo (2006 Március 1)

Elhiszem, a tudomanyt nem adjak konnnyen,,,,,,sokan egy eleten keresztul probaljak megszerezni,,,,,,,,,es hiaba,,,,,,,de vannnak akik nem is probalkoznak


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 1)

Murgo most latom , hogy Te holtakat akarsz szamolni ? Na ennek is van am mely mondanivaloja ;-)


----------



## Murgo (2006 Március 1)

haaaaat igen ,,,,,,van akinek van ,,, es van akinek nincs,,,,,,mondanivaloja......,maskulomben Horvath Imre negysorossa,,,,,,,,es szerintem nagyon is aktualis barmikor a mondanivaloja


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 4)

Megosztom a *Vidám Halottmosó Kocsma tagjaival is ezt a versiket , a Kavezoba mar betettem , de ugye itt mas a "kozonseg";-)*



> Családi kör Jimmyéknél
> 
> Este van Pesten, a sarkon kurvák állnak,
> A rendõrök az autókban fánkot zabálnak.
> ...


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 4)

Fifike!

:656: és még...


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 6)

Itt vagyok 
A szorgos hullamosok verse :


> Hétfõvers
> 
> A hétfõi hangulatom vasárnap kezdõdik,
> amikor jókedvem már javában vergõdik.
> ...


----------



## Murgo (2006 Március 6)

HHHHHmmmmm...... egyetertek en a verssel de..........ami azt illeti,,,,,,,,,otthon sem ul az ember olbe tett kezzzel............en inkabb elmennnek egy lakatlan szigetre


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 7)

*Murgo szioka ! *
*Nem lattad a Pixit ? *
*Amiota a tudomanyara tortel ...eltunt . Te vagy az elso szamu gyanusitott ! Tudasszomj megmaradt .. es itt allunk telviz idejen Pixi nelkul :-(*


----------



## Murgo (2006 Március 7)

neeeem tudom,,,,,,,,,,,,,,vagy tudom??????
majd csak elekerul


----------



## Murgo (2006 Március 7)

vagy nem is tudom hogy tudom-e


----------



## Pixi (2006 Március 7)

FiFike írta:


> *Murgo szioka ! *
> *Nem lattad a Pixit ? *
> *Amiota a tudomanyara tortel ...eltunt . Te vagy az elso szamu gyanusitott ! Tudasszomj megmaradt .. es itt allunk telviz idejen Pixi nelkul :-(*


 
El ugyan nem vesztem, csak egy kicsit megvesztem. Ugyanis hosszú lappangási idő után, súlyos fertőzésbe keveredtem, a weboldal készítésbe. Megirigyeltem Goyo és Karesz tudományát, de ezek elsajátításához sok idő és sok sör kell. Fáradozásaim erdményeképpen megszületett első weboldalam, amelynek címe :
http://pixi.extra.hu . Most még kicsi, egyszerű, de én csináltam és lesz még sokkal jobb is.
De azért a fórumokon minden nap, mindent elolvasok. Mindent látok és hallok.
A sörömet azért féltem, mert Murgó már kért, hogy neki is hagyjak belőle, de a fő veszély az a Pitti. Az meg szerintem az egészet bevételezné a raktárába és átalakítaná kámforrá. A kámfort pedig nem szeretem, mert avval nem lehet weblapot készíteni.

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 7)

Ugyi vagy Csak igy tovabb es ha nem adsz sort bemoszerollak a Fifinel


----------



## andika (2006 Március 7)

Én is szeretem a sört!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pixi (2006 Március 7)

csocsike írta:


> Ugyi vagy Csak igy tovabb es ha nem adsz sort bemoszerollak a Fifinel


 
Akkor én meg a tüzes vizet nem sajnálva, bemószerollak Muskrat-nál, idézlek : "Muskrat, alacsony, kopcos ,es nagyon izmos holgy volt, jo verekedo".
Igy legalább mind a ketten mószeroltak leszünk és őszintén szólva FiFikével azért kellemessebb lesz megküzdeni.
Torontó meg tele lesz szőke és kékszemű kis indiánbébikkel, akik őseikhez mérten sokkal ellenállóbbak lesznek az alkohol káros hatásaival szemben mint őseik. Ez a tény a vezető genetikusok érdeklődését is fel fogja kelteni.
Na ezeket azért gondold át hideg fejjel...


----------



## Pixi (2006 Március 7)

andika írta:


> Én is szeretem a sört!!!!!!!!!


Andika ! Neked adok, mert Te nem akarsz mószerolni...


----------



## andika (2006 Március 7)

Köszike.


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 7)

Pixi gratula az oldaladhoz !
Nyomkodtam a kepeket mint az orult ..eloszor a kakaskaval kezdtem ;-) Vartam a fejlemenyeket , .... latod ereztem , hogy masfele jarsz !
Azoknak a kekszemu kisIndianoknak ki lesz az anyukajuk ? Ha veletlenul ram gondoltal ...jujj egeszen felvillanyozodtam ...tobb okbol kifolyolag ! 
Csocsike intezkedj a felterjezstessel ! A Nobel dij legkozelebbi varomanyosa en vagyok !


----------



## Pixi (2006 Március 7)

FiFike írta:


> Azoknak a kekszemu kisIndianoknak ki lesz az anyukajuk ?


Én a Muskratra gondoltam - az indián törzsfőnökasszonyságra -, aki felkérte Csöcsit egy kis magyaros vérfrissítésre...


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 7)

"Muskrat, alacsony, kopcos ,es nagyon izmos holgy volt, jo verekedo
Itt egy kep rola :


----------



## Pixi (2006 Március 7)

FiFike írta:


> "Muskrat, alacsony, kopcos ,es nagyon izmos holgy volt, jo verekedo


...és, ha akkor Csöcsi nem futamodik meg, akkor most így festenének a torontói ovodák :


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 7)




----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 8)

Ovakodj a pingvinektol !


----------



## Murgo (2006 Március 8)

Nahat!?,,,,,,,,vajon miert??????????.hiszen ok olyan artatlan lenyek


----------



## Murgo (2006 Március 8)

Pixi írta:


> El ugyan nem vesztem, csak egy kicsit megvesztem. Ugyanis hosszú lappangási idő után, súlyos fertőzésbe keveredtem, a weboldal készítésbe. Megirigyeltem Goyo és Karesz tudományát, de ezek elsajátításához sok idő és sok sör kell. Fáradozásaim erdményeképpen megszületett első weboldalam, amelynek címe :
> http://pixi.extra.hu . Most még kicsi, egyszerű, de én csináltam és lesz még sokkal jobb is.
> De azért a fórumokon minden nap, mindent elolvasok. Mindent látok és hallok.
> A sörömet azért féltem, mert Murgó már kért, hogy neki is hagyjak belőle, de a fő veszély az a Pitti. Az meg szerintem az egészet bevételezné a raktárába és átalakítaná kámforrá. A kámfort pedig nem szeretem, mert avval nem lehet weblapot készíteni.
> ...


Kedves Pixi, nem kerek en a sorodbol, nem szoktam innni , csak nagyon ritkan , inkabb a tudomanyra celoztam, hogy haggy masnak is:-D :nobeer:


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 8)

Murgo ennek oromere igyunk egyet . Egeszsegedre !;-)


----------



## Pixi (2006 Március 8)

Murgo írta:


> Kedves Pixi, nem kerek en a sorodbol, nem szoktam innni , csak nagyon ritkan , inkabb a tudomanyra celoztam, hogy haggy masnak is:-D :nobeer:


Tudok én a sörök, meg a sorok között olvasni...:34: 
FiFike, Te meg légyszi ...lökd ide a sört...


----------



## Pixi (2006 Március 9)

FiFike, amikor már azt hiszem, hogy utolérlek, akkor Te már mindig egy másik topicban vagy. A Te nyomodat csak bottal lehet ütni :


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 9)

Pixikem hun itt-hun ott keresem onmagamat ;-)
A sor adagomrol lemondok a javadra ha nem a nyomomat botozod ...........


----------



## Pixi (2006 Március 9)

érdekel az üzlet...


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 9)

Teee kis vallalkozoszellem...


----------



## Murgo (2006 Március 9)

Kedves Pixi, a sorok kozt en is tudok olvasni, es a ........., na most mit csinaljak ??,mert nincs ekezetes ABC-em,.....es az italok kozt valogatni


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 9)

Van Neked ékezetes
Csatolás megtekintése 6347​Megtalálod: All Programs - Accessories - Accessibility - On-Screen-Keyboard  ​


----------



## Murgo (2006 Március 9)

koszike Efike,,,,,de nekem a gepem itt a munkaban ozonvizelotti,,,,,es ilyen nincs rajta..


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 9)

No azt nem tudom Murgo, hogy milyen oprendszerrel dolgozol, de a Windowsban benne van, talán a W98-ban is, de ebben nem vagyok már biztos.


----------



## pitti (2006 Március 9)

Efike írta:


> Van Neked ékezetes
> Csatolás megtekintése 6347​
> Megtalálod: All Programs - Accessories - Accessibility - On-Screen-Keyboard
> ​


Nekem van de hol vannak az ekezetek?:98:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 9)

A spajzban kerested?


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Március 9)

Itt és te is meg fogod találni


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 10)

Pittikém, ha a spájzban sincsennek az ékezetes betűk, akkor javasolom még AllPrograms-Accessories-SystemTools-CharacterMap


----------



## Murgo (2006 Március 10)

minek nekunk ekezet, annelkul is megertsuk mi egymast


----------



## Murgo (2006 Március 10)

Hurrrrrrrrá,sikerült, my computer-control panel-keyboard, tudtam én hogy sikerülni fog, éspedig segitség nélkül,------graturálok Murgó-------csak most lassabban megy az irás mert kell keressem a betüket, és nem kapom az irásjeleket,,,,,,,,,,,,hurrrrráááááááááááá


----------



## andika (2006 Március 10)

Halleluja!


----------



## pitti (2006 Március 10)

Efike írta:


> Pittikém, ha a spájzban sincsennek az ékezetes betűk, akkor javasolom még AllPrograms-Accessories-SystemTools-CharacterMap


Megtalaltam. Na es most mit kell csinalni? Ne kejjen mar minden szot kihuzni beloled mer hozzadvagom a Csocsit.:34:


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 10)

Határozatlan vagyok. Én azért úgy csinálnám, hogy abba a kicsi mezőbe ami ott alul van kezdenék gépelni, és a hiányzó ékezetes betüket egérművelettel illeszteném be. Aztán copy parancs és a fórum editorablakában Ctrl+V


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 10)

A piros betuket megtalata, most a feketet keresi


----------



## pitti (2006 Március 10)

Találtam jobb ötletet. Behozhatom a betüt drag-and-drop az egėrrel! Csak marha lassu.:ugras: 
Nem lehet ezt a keyboardra masolni?


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 10)

Lehet makrózni


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 10)

Az is jo megoldas amit en csinalok, elkuldom az Efinek, es kijavitja


----------



## pitti (2006 Március 10)

Efike írta:


> Lehet makrózni


Azt az egyik haverom csinalta a 70-es evekben de abbahagyta mer tul surun latogattak a zsaruk.


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 10)

Az narkózott. Töltsed le ezt a free progit
http://www.autohotkey.com/


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 10)

http://www.gate2home.com/

Billentyuzet akarmilyen nyelven !
Ez a legegyszerubb ! Beirod a szoveget es copy-paste............


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 13)

*Zwack: Az Örök Unicum 
*
*A legrégibb magyar márka, mely máig létezik. A legenda szerint II. József kalapos királyunknak köszönhetjük nevét, míg magát a nedűt a tulajdonos család egyik ősének, aki akkortájt orvosként tevékenykedett a császár udvarában.*
A legenda szerint II. József a "Das ist ein Unicum!" formulával fejezte ki elképedését, amikor 1790-ben egy udvari bálon a Zwack-család őse, aki nem mellékesen orvosként szolgálta uralkodóját, megmutatta neki legújabb főzetét. A császár tetszése remek üzletnek bizonyult - annak ellenére, hogy kereken fél évszázadot kellett várni, mire a família úgy döntött, bevezeti a terméket a hazai és a nemzetközi piacra.

*Kicsi üveg, piros kereszt*

Maga a Zwack-cég 1840-ben alakult meg a budapesti Marokkó udvarban. A debütáló üzemnek otthont adó ház a mai Erzsébet-tér 15. helyén állt. Zwack József a gondosan megőrzött recept alapján itt kezdte el gyártani a később oly fényes karriert befutó itókát. 

Magát az Unicum nevet 1883. május 22-én a 805-071 szám alatt vették lajstromba, s már ekkor is a már jól ismert gömbölyded, de akkor még fehér alapon piros kereszttel ellátott üvegbe töltötték.

Mivel az üzem gyorsan fejlődött, kellett a tőke. Az alapító a legegyszerűbb megoldáshoz folyamodott; társul vette maga mellé rokonait, Miksa testvérét és Lajos fiát. A Marokkó-udvar-beli telephely nemsokára szűknek bizonyult, ezért 1892-ben a Zwack J. és Társai Magyar Királyi Szabadalmazott Likőr Különlegességek Gyára a Soroksári úton foglalta el mai napig otthonául szolgáló helyét. A cég a századfordulóra már Közép-Európa egyik legjelentősebb itallepárlójává lépett elő.

Az első világháború kitörésének évében Zwack Lajos legidősebb fia, Béla is csatlakozott a vállalathoz. Az alapító 1915-ben halt meg. Tizenegy esztendő múlva lépett be a cégbe másik fia, János. A két világháború között Zwackék már több mint kétszáz fajta italt készítettek és forgalmaztak.

A család egyébként igen hamar, 1895-ben elnyerte a komoly rangot jelentő császári és királyi udvari szállítói címet. Nem mellékes, hogy ők építették föl a legnagyobb itallepárló üzemet Közép-Európában. 

A vállalat zászlóshajója természetesen az Unicum volt, mely a legnépszerűbb magyar itallá vált itthon és külföldön. A fekete és egyedien kesernyés nedűjüket, szilvóriumaikat és likőrjeiket épp úgy meg lehetett találni Nairobi, Kairó, Róma és Párizs bárjaiban, mint Brazília őserdejében vagy Alaszka söntéseiben.

A múlt század elejéről, netán még későbbi időpontból származó Unicum-üvegek akár egy kisebb vagyont is érhetnek. Jól példázza ezt az a történet, amikor az egyik neves dunántúli gyűjtő kereken félmilliót fizetett egy 1890-es évek végére datált, gondosan lezárt bontatlan (!) palac- kért. Alanyunk fél évig nézegette, becézgette legújabb szerzeményét, majd egyik este, kissé kótyagos fővel úgy dön- tött, megkóstolja azt. Ám a dugó az idők folyamán úgy beleragadt, hogy nem tudta elsőre kibonta- ni. Addig-addig erőlkö- dött, míg kicsúszott kezéből az üveg, s ripityára ment a szoba padlóján. Állítólag olyan búskomorságba esett, hogy hetekig nem állt szóba senkivel. Saját bevallása szerint nem is a pénzt bánta, hanem az élményt. Természetesen azóta is egy új üveget hajkurász


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 13)

Ismet rabukkantam egy kincsemre ! Hubertus kancso . fogy.ar:110.-FT 0.8 L.
A csinos kis kancso dugoja , viaszkos pecsettel van leblombalva . Az eredeti kek karton dobozaban orzom .....evtizedek ota . Most vizsgalgatom ..... kivulrol .
Na ez a platoi szerelem ;-)
Jo penzert elado !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


A dobozon olvashato:
Ez a likor-kulonlegesseg egyesiti magaban az etvagygerjeszto keseru es a kellemes zamatu edes likorok valamennyi jo tulajdonsagat .
Az 1839.evben alapitott elso magyar likorgyar ertekes tapasztalatai alapjan osszeallitott receptura a mai napig sem valtozott .
Budapesti Likoripari vallat
BUDAPEST (Globus nyomda)


----------



## andika (2006 Március 13)

az kincs ami nálad van,el ne ad!
Vahgy ha igen akkor csak nagyon-nagyon jó pénzért!


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 14)

Andikam segitsd megkeresni a vevot ra , nem leszek halatlan ;-)

Most nezem az arakat de olyan kancsost nem talalok . Valami nem stimmel mert az en uvegemen azt irjak 1839 ota gyartjak , amit most olvastam rola 101 eve .... 
St. Hubertus 0,5 l




A St. Hubertus a vadászok védőszentjéről elnevezett klasszikus magyar likőr, mely immáron 101 éve készül titkos receptúra alapján. Könnyű, narancsos íze, gyógynövénypárlatainak harmóniája hagyományosan a legkedveltebb italok közé sorolja. Az utánozhatatlan St. Hubertus ízét generációk ismerik, és élvezik évtizedek óta. Kizárólag természetes anyagokat tartalmaz. Javasolt fogyasztási mód: jégre töltve.

Ár: 1529 Ft / db


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 14)

Kutatasba kezdtem Andikam ...


> A magyar likõripar története
> A magyar likõripar és az ipari likõrtermelés a XIX. század második felében indult virágzásnak. Az elsõ likõrgyártó vállalkozások a kisebb királyi haszonbérletekbõl fejlõdtek ki. Különféle ízesítõkkel és mézzel, késõbb cukorral, úgynevezett édes pálinkákat is árusítottak. Sokat tanultak a bortermelõktõl és a kereskedõktõl, így nem is meglepõ, hogy a likõripar eszközei, szerszámai, gépei, berendezései ma is legnagyobbrészt azonosak a borászatéval. E vállalkozások legtöbbször a tulajdonosok közvetlen személyes irányításával dolgoztak. A korai likõrgyárak egyike volt az 1839-ben Braun Lajos által alapított budapesti Braun Likõrgyár, melynek igazgatását fiai vették át Braun Testvérek néven. A késõbbi leszármazott Braun Géza ötletébõl született meg a ma is közkedvelt, híres, könnyû, narancsos ízû, gyógynövénypárlatból készült likõr, a St. Hubertus, a vadászok védõszentjérõl elnevezett klasszikus magyar likõr, mely immáron több mint száz éve készül titkos receptúra alapján.


----------



## andika (2006 Március 14)

Ha olyan régi fajta az üveged,akkor azt leginkább egy gyüjtő tudná értékelni,szerintem.
Jó pénzt szoktak adni érte, csak meg kell találni a megfelelő embert.


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 14)

FiFike írta:


> Andikam segitsd megkeresni a vevot ra , nem leszek halatlan ;-)
> 
> 
> Kedves Fifike,
> ...


----------



## Pixi (2006 Március 14)

FiFike írta:


> Most nezem az arakat de olyan kancsost nem talalok . Valami nem stimmel mert az en uvegemen azt irjak 1839 ota gyartjak , amit most olvastam rola 101 eve ....


 
FiFike, találtam egy néhány elvetemült szesz régiség gyüjtőt a következő címen : 
http://www.vigbor.hu/forum.do?method=mutat&temaId=7
Ez egy nyilvános, de szűkkörű fórum, ahol megtudhatod a hubertusod valós értékét. De a dátumot hallva, lehet, hogy még ők is hanyattesnek. 

üdv, pixi


----------



## andika (2006 Március 14)

Na látoD Fifikém,lesz ebből pénz!


----------



## vigbor.hu (2006 Március 29)

Kedves Pixi!
Sajnos nem tudok segíteni a Fifikének. Az internetes bormúzeum csak borral foglalkozik. Az aszúkhoz egy kicsit értek.
Üdv: VGy. vigbor.hu


----------



## Pixi (2006 Március 29)

vigbor.hu írta:


> Kedves Pixi!
> Sajnos nem tudok segíteni a Fifikének. Az internetes bormúzeum csak borral foglalkozik. Az aszúkhoz egy kicsit értek.
> Üdv: VGy. vigbor.hu


T. Vigbor !
Köszi, hogy nem felejtettél el. De ha már itt vagy, nézzél jól körül és ragadj itt. De vigyázz, mert itt majdnem mindenki bor, ill. alkoholszakértő. Te ezek úgy isznak ! Italos üveget ne hagyj őrizetlenül, mert azonnal eltüntetik és ráfogják a Pittire !
üdv, pixi


----------



## Egon (2006 Március 29)

FiFike írta:


> Andikam segitsd megkeresni a vevot ra , nem leszek halatlan ;-)
> 
> Most nezem az arakat de olyan kancsost nem talalok . Valami nem stimmel mert az en uvegemen azt irjak 1839 ota gyartjak , amit most olvastam rola 101 eve ....
> St. Hubertus 0,5 l
> ...


 
Fifike,
elobb megkostolnam es ha izlik harmadszorra is talan beszelhetunk rola.
Do you have a refund policy?


----------



## Rizzo (2006 Március 29)

Van egy Pixi a skyex és a kofa chatlapján, remélhetőleg csak véletlen. A te érdekedben )))


----------



## Murgo (2006 Március 29)

hova voltal eltunve Pixi?.......a tanyan voltal??


----------



## Pixi (2006 Március 29)

Murgó ! 
Látom a pixi név nem hagy Téged nyugodni. Menj fel például a Skype-ra, írd be a pixi nevet a keresőbe. Közel 300 olyan címet fogsz kapni, amelyben ez a név szerepel, valamilyen összefüggésben. Ha a saját nevedből beírod azt, hogy 'Nagy', akkor több ezer találatot nézhetsz át. Az, hogy Te máshol is kapcsolatban állsz egy pixi nicknevű valakivel, ebben semmi rendkívüli nincs. De az, hogy a két személyt folyamatosan egy embernek képzeled, ez már kissé aggasztó. 
De hát ezeket néhány privát levélben már megírtam.
A problémádat szerintem add elő FiFike nővérnek, hidd el meg fog gyógyítani. Ennél komolyabb eseteket is megoldott már.


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 29)

Nekem azért úgy tűnik, hogy a Rizzo nevű ápolt írt ezzel kapcsolatban és nem Murgó.


> Van egy Pixi a skyex és a kofa chatlapján, remélhetőleg csak véletlen. A te érdekedben )))


----------



## vigbor.hu (2006 Március 30)

T. pixi.
Tanácsodra szétnéztem és megállapítottam, hogy ebben az igen jól hangzó kocsmába "lelkileg" egészséges emberek járnak. Igazán könnyű dolgom van ezt bebizonyítani. Ismert, hogy a bor kis mértékben orvosság, nagy mértékben gyógyszer. Ha általánosítok ez az alkoholra is vonatkozik.
A gyógyszertári szavunk görög eredetije az APTHEKE, ennek jelentése a BORRAKTÁR. Az alkohol gyógyszertári elnevezése a SPIRITUS VINI = BOR LELKE. A Négy Vidám Halottmosó Kocsmája a fenntiek alapján lehet egy gyógyszertár ahol a bor lelkét veszik magukhoz a T. topikolók. 
Üdv. VGy


----------



## pitti (2006 Március 30)

vigbor.hu írta:


> T. pixi.
> Tanácsodra szétnéztem és megállapítottam, hogy ebben az igen jól hangzó kocsmába "lelkileg" egészséges emberek járnak. Igazán könnyű dolgom van ezt bebizonyítani. Ismert, hogy a bor kis mértékben orvosság, nagy mértékben gyógyszer. Ha általánosítok ez az alkoholra is vonatkozik.
> A gyógyszertári szavunk görög eredetije az APTHEKE, ennek jelentése a BORRAKTÁR. Az alkohol gyógyszertári elnevezése a SPIRITUS VINI = BOR LELKE. A Négy Vidám Halottmosó Kocsmája a fenntiek alapján lehet egy gyógyszertár ahol a bor lelkét veszik magukhoz a T. topikolók.
> Üdv. VGy


Vigbor,
Vegre egy ertelmes meglatas! Arra ugyan nem fogadnek hogy az itt csevejgo gyanus elemek lelkileg egeszsegesek foleg ha az Efi a Csocsi es a Pixi katrotekjat atnezem. Viszont ha acc palinkat akkor ugy olvasom le a kartotek eredmenyet ahogy akarod.
Figyejj, akarsz szesz raktarnok lenni? Miota a szalantai Laci disszidalt szalantara mindent magamnak kell sikkasztanom.


----------



## Pixi (2006 Március 30)

vigbor.hu írta:


> T. pixi.
> Tanácsodra szétnéztem és megállapítottam, hogy ebben az igen jól hangzó kocsmába "lelkileg" egészséges emberek járnak. Igazán könnyű dolgom van ezt bebizonyítani. Ismert, hogy a bor kis mértékben orvosság, *nagy mértékben gyógyszer*. Ha általánosítok ez az alkoholra is vonatkozik.


Akkor Pittinek hamarosan gyógyszermérgezése lesz...


----------



## Pixi (2006 Március 30)

Murgo írta:


> hova voltal eltunve Pixi?.......a tanyan voltal??


Annyit helyesbítenék csak, hogy nem a tanyan voltam, hanem a Tányán, aki kék szemű és szőke.
Tanyan gyerekkoromban voltam utoljára és ott is jól éreztem magam.
Rizzo nevű szomszédasszonyodat pedig ne hergeld a becenevem ügyéből kifolyólag, mert elnevezem 'Rizi-Bizi'-nek, téged pedig 'mindig Morgó'-nak foglak hívni. Rázumis ?


----------



## Murgo (2006 Március 30)

Elobbszor is: Rizzzzo nem szomszedasszonyom, semmmi kozom hozzzzza, ezt talan o is tudna bizonyitani;es masodszor , engem hivhatsz ahogy akarsz, de azert megsugom neked hogy ezt a nevet egy kedvenc kirandulasi helyemrol loptam, ahol egy hegyet hivnak igy mert valamikor tuzhanyo volt, ................


----------



## Murgo (2006 Március 30)

és még annnyit, hogy én szépen kérdeztelek, nem kellettvolna ekkkora lármát csapni


----------



## Pixi (2006 Március 30)

Én nem lármázok, csak válaszolok a vissza visszatérő pixi problémádra.


----------



## vigbor.hu (2006 Március 30)

pitti írta:


> Vigbor,
> Vegre egy ertelmes meglatas! Arra ugyan nem fogadnek hogy az itt csevejgo gyanus elemek lelkileg egeszsegesek foleg ha az Efi a Csocsi es a Pixi katrotekjat atnezem. Viszont ha acc palinkat akkor ugy olvasom le a kartotek eredmenyet ahogy akarod.
> Figyejj, akarsz szesz raktarnok lenni? Miota a szalantai Laci disszidalt szalantara mindent magamnak kell sikkasztanom.


 
Nem hangzik rosszul! Szesz raktárnok!
Nekem jó, de ettől még "kiszáradtok"!
Nálam a raktárkészlet zárolva van, kivéve a pálinkát. Ezeket most érlelem. Az első évjárat 15 éves korában, 2014-ben már fogyasztható, majd adok belőle.


----------



## Pixi (2006 Március 31)

Szia Vigbor !
Szerintem Pitti szivesen átvenné érlelésre az összes pálinkádat és magában érlelné. De mivel 2014. még nagyon messze van, addig is kínálok neki egy, két alternatív programot :


----------



## pitti (2006 Március 31)

Pixi,
850 forint/liter? Ezert megcsokolom meg a labad nyomat is. Sot asszem a Csocsi a seggedet is kinyajja ezert!:222:


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 31)

Mostmar csak arra kell vigyaznotok hogy a 6000Ft-os belepovel ne kessetek le a Nyugatibol indulo szeszfozdes vonatot.


----------



## pitti (2006 Március 31)

Melitta írta:


> Mostmar csak arra kell vigyaznotok hogy a 6000Ft-os belepovel ne kessetek le a Nyugatibol indulo szeszfozdes vonatot.


850 forintos palinkaert meg gyalog is elmegyek.


----------



## sebimama (2006 Március 31)

*Patika*



vigbor.hu írta:


> T. pixi.
> Tanácsodra szétnéztem és megállapítottam, hogy ebben az igen jól hangzó kocsmába "lelkileg" egészséges emberek járnak. Igazán könnyű dolgom van ezt bebizonyítani. Ismert, hogy a bor kis mértékben orvosság, nagy mértékben gyógyszer. Ha általánosítok ez az alkoholra is vonatkozik.
> A gyógyszertári szavunk görög eredetije az APTHEKE, ennek jelentése a BORRAKTÁR. Az alkohol gyógyszertári elnevezése a SPIRITUS VINI = BOR LELKE. A Négy Vidám Halottmosó Kocsmája a fenntiek alapján lehet egy gyógyszertár ahol a bor lelkét veszik magukhoz a T. topikolók.
> Üdv. VGy


Szia!Én orvosi javaslatra iszom néha jó vörös bort,többet ér a 
gyógyszernél,mondhatom.Melegen ajánlom mindenkinek
koleszterin ellen.Egészségedre!


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 31)

Egyetértek az előttem szólóval! A forralt bor is vérpezsdítő hatású! 

Bár én azt a sárga színű fehérborból jobban szeretem! :mrgreen: 

Tudományosan megállapított tény: a fehérbort megiszod sárgát pisilsz tőle, a vörösbort megiszod sárgát pisilsz tőle. Tehát: a vörösborban van valami, ami benned marad! :5: no, erre innya köll...  :111:

:..:


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 31)

Van egy jo"forraltboros" törtenetem:
karacsony elött az az ötlete tamadt a fönökömnek,hogy vegyünk forralt bort es hivjunk meg a szamitogepes fiuktol a szerelökig mindenkit,köszönet keppen az egesz evi segitsegükert.Mondtam a fönökömnek(megjegyzem osztrak)en nem szeretem a keszen arultakat olyan mü izük van vegyünk vörös bort en hozom a füszereket es elkeszitem...
A fönököm megvette a bort es azt mondta,hogy higitsam fel 1:3-al vizzel....tudtam,hogy elegge fogahoz veri a garast gondoltam sporolni akar a borral,mi nem szoktuk a bort higitgatni en bizony nem higitom fel..
Egyik egyetemistat odaraktam kavargatni mondtam neki ha a fönök kerdi,hogy fel van-e higitva mondja azt,hogy igen...
A franc tudta,hogy Ausztriaba,hogy keszül a forralt bor...Meg is kerdezte a fönök fel van-e higitva..mikor mondtak,hogy igen beleöntött egy üveg rumot es meg egy üveggel odatett a fazek melle"ha nem eleg eröss"meg lehessen "higitani".
Persze elöször mindenki azt hitte,hogy a szokasos gyenge forralt bor van az asztalon jo nagy cseszekkel kimertek...meg is volt az erdmeny rövid idön belül olyan emelkedett hangulat volt mind ritkan...ki volt vörösödve mindenki,mar kezdtem aggodni,hogy nem-e lesz valami bajuk....
Aki a bort merte ugy be volt rugva,hogy ha valaki reklamalt,hogy eröss a bor mondta,hogy felhigitja es meg egy kis rumot töltött hozza....

A fönököm meg volt gyözödve,hogy ki tudja milyen magyar "tüzes"füszereket tettem a borba,hogy ilyen hatast valtott ki....


----------



## Murgo (2006 Március 31)

Pixi írta:


> Én nem lármázok, csak válaszolok a vissza visszatérő pixi problémádra.


Haaaat nem tudom, hogy hol van ebben a "Pixi problema",ha megkerdeztem, hogy "hova voltal eltunve", de azt eszrevetttem ,hogy a szimpla jelenletem is mar idegesit,,haaaaat legyen meg a Te akaratod,,,,,,,,,,ez az utolso hozzaszolasom volt, 
tovabbbi jo csevegest,m


----------



## andika (2006 Március 31)

Ezt te sem gondolod komolyan Murgó! 
A Pixi nem bántott téged,ugyhogy csak tessék irkálni ennyivel nem uszod meg,hogy most nem irsz többet.  
Mi lesz a brassói kapcsolattal?\\m/


----------



## Szami (2006 Március 31)

Murgó!

El ne tűnj! Pixivel ne foglalkozz csak kűdgyél Neki Sört! :777: Azt jó van! Had igya le magát. :5:

Gyere csak nyugodtan és írkálj! 

Csáó! :..:


----------



## Pixi (2006 Március 31)

Nővérek !
Igyekezzen mindenki a zártosztályra, mert a Murgo nevű ápolt súlyos állapotba kerülvén, engedély és zárójelentés nélkül távozni készül. Kérem a fenti beteg 
gyors és hatékony kezelésének sürgős megkezdését.


----------



## andika (2006 Március 31)

A kezelés már megkezdődött,az ápolt még nem reagált a kezelésre!


----------



## vigbor.hu (2006 Március 31)

Ma már kevesen tudják, hogy a vörösbort az 1800-as évek végen az 1900-as évek elején a patikákban árulták, mint gyógybort. Drága bor volt ezért nagymértékben hamisították. Az tény, hogy egyik legegészségesebb italunk, de csak akkor, ha szőlőből készül és nem mesterségesen van összerakva. Már 1880-ban is az a mondás járta, hogy csak NOÉ ivott hamisítatlan szőlőlevet.


----------



## Pixi (2006 Április 1)

Szia Vigbor !

Én 16-évig dolgoztam a Hungarovinben. Ismerős a neved, szerintem mi már találkoztunk. (Kiss Laci, Győri Feri, Garamvári Vencel, Király Laci bácsi stb. ?)

Én a munkaidő végén rendszeresen 'Villányi Cabernet France'-al gyógyítottam magamat. De mivel a számítógépteremben pont a termelési rendszer adataiért voltam felelős, pontosan tudtam hogy mennyi cukor, víz, tisztaszesz és aroma volt egy 0.7 decis üvegben.
Akkoriban egy éves exportban annyi víz volt, hogy a 'Palatinus' nagymedencéjét fel lehetett volna tölteni. A borászok pedig tulajdonképpen vegyészek voltak. Tudtak kövidinkából tokajit csinálni, ócska homoki borból bársonyos, kellemes ízhatású vörösbort. Emlékszem, volt olyan év, hogy csak a Hungarovin több tokajit exportált, mint Tokaj-hegyalja 5-6 éves termése.

üdv, pixi


----------



## pitti (2006 Április 1)

Ja, ja, jol szoltal ecsem. En a Mezogazdasagi miniszteriumnal voltam par evet es a szolotelepiteshez tervezett talajmunkak terv elbiralasat csinaltam. Mint ilyen rendszeresen kellett a TSz-ek hez kijarni a szakvelemenyezes miatt. Magyarorszag borospinceinek a kb. 80%-aban megfordultam. Tobbet ossze is hanytam. Sose felejtem el amikor az egyik villanyi bortermelo Tsz pincejeben az elnok elvtars megkinalt (nem balegyenessel) az egyik hordobol es buszken kerdezte hogy hogy izlik. "kurva finom elnok elvtars" mondom en. Aszongya "akkor most megkinallak abbol a villanyibol ami szolobol keszult" es atvitt egy masik helysegbe ahol igen berugtunk, de akkor mar a part titkar es a fokonyvelo is jelen volt.:222: 
Persze ez megismetlodott ugy a badacsonyi mint soproni es tokaji teruleteken is. Mert aszongyak hogy finom bort mindenbol lehet csinalni de az igazi az szolobol keszul.


----------



## Pixi (2006 Április 1)

pitti írta:


> Ja, ja, jol szoltal ecsem.... atvitt egy masik helysegbe ahol igen berugtunk, de akkor mar a part titkar es a fokonyvelo is jelen volt.


Milyen véletlenek vannak ? Nálunk is ezek tudtak a legtöbbet inni, de kibővíteném a névsort az *SZB titkárral*, aki birta is. Mindig ő vitte haza a többieket.


----------



## FiFike (2006 Április 1)

Pixi ez nem veletlen mert ok kezeltel a reprezentacios keszletet igy allando edzesben voltak ;-)


----------



## Pixi (2006 Április 1)

FiFike írta:


> Pixi ez nem veletlen mert ok kezeltel a reprezentacios keszletet igy allando edzesben voltak ;-)


Jól emlékszel FiFike ! Valóban volt reprezentációs keret, amihez én is igyekeztem úgy hozzáférkőzni, hogy ne szökjön túl magas szintre.
Ha találkozol Pittivel, szólj neki, hogy a pálinkafesztiválra időben adja le a helyfoglalását. 
A tavalyi fesztiválra induló vonat indulás előtt egy órával és az indulás pillanatában :


----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 4)

a villas reggeli olcson megszamitva


----------



## FiFike (2006 Április 5)

a hideg is kirazott:-(


----------



## Pixi (2006 Április 5)

FiFike írta:


> a hideg is kirazott:-(


 
FiFike, akkor együnk macskakolbászt...


----------



## FiFike (2006 Április 6)

kegyetlen emberek :-( brrrrrrrrrrrr

Itt egy kis vacsi;-)


----------



## Murgo (2006 Április 6)

Jooooetvagyat


----------



## andika (2006 Április 6)

Na fene a gusztusát aki vért eszik+ macskát,vagy véres macskát.
Efike!Sztrapacska?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 6)

A sztrapacs az hizlal, egyen macskat:33:


----------



## andika (2006 Április 6)

Efin már megvan a tekintély,nem kell macskahús,de ha egyszer valami csoda folytán hazajönne az bizti hogy elvinném egy kis csülkös sztapacsra a pariba,ott istenien csinálják.Eheti ő aztat?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 6)

Persze hogy eheti, majd legfeljebb odatartja valami haverja a mobil telefonjat a falhoz es az Efi tavgyonik Ez kepes ra


----------



## andika (2006 Április 6)

Akkor megyünk a pariba!!!Nyam-nyam!
Véres macskák megmenekültetek.!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 6)

Beles:mrgreen:


----------



## andika (2006 Április 6)

\\m/


----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 6)

*A részegség fokozatai*




1. fok - BÖLCS
Hirtelen szakért&otilde;je leszel minden témának, ami felvet&otilde;dhet az egész Univerzumban. Tudod, 
hogy mindent tudsz, és azt a tudást át akarod adni mindenkinek, aki meghallgat. Ilyenkor mindig IGAZAD van. 
Természetesen mindenki, akivel beszélsz, TÉVED. Ez érdekes vitához vezet olyan esetekben, amikor mindkét vitapartner BÖLCS.

2. fok - JÓKÉP&Ucirc;
Ilyenkor döbbensz rá, hogy Te vagy a LEGJÓKÉP&Ucirc;BB személy az egész kocsmában és tetszel az embereknek. 
Odamehetsz minden vadidegenhez, mert tudod, hogy tetszel neki, és beszélgetni akar veled. Tartsd eszedben, 
hogy még mindig BÖLCS vagy, és így ezzel az idegennel bármir&otilde;l el tudsz beszélgetni. 

3. fok - GAZDAG
Hirtelen tudatára ébredsz, hogy te vagy a világ LEGGAZDAGABB embere. Meghívhatod egy italra az egész kocsmát, 
mert egy páncélautó, tele pénzzel vár rád a parkolóban. Fogadhatsz is, mert még mindig BÖLCS vagy, így minden fogadást megnyersz. 
Bármilyen összegben fogadhatsz, mert Te vagy a LEGGAZDAGABB. 

4. fok - GOLYÓÁLLÓ
Kész vagy megküzdeni akárkivel, különösen azokkal, akikkel fogadtál vagy vitatkozol. Senki sem tud megsebezni. 
Odamehetsz bárkihez, akik természetesen, szeretnek Téged, és kihívhatod &otilde;ket, akár tudáspróbára, akár fogadásra, 
akár verekedésre. Nem kell félned, hogy veszítesz, mert BÖLCS vagy, mert GAZDAG vagy, mint Dáriusz, és mert JÓKÉP&Ucirc;BB vagy bárki másnál. 

5. fok - LÁTHATATLAN
Ez a részegség utolsó foka. Ilyenkor bármit megtehetsz, mert egyszer&ucirc;en SENKI SEM LÁT. Táncolhatsz az asztalok tetején, 
hogy leny&ucirc;gözd azokat, akik tetszenek neked, mert a többiek úgysem látnak. Láthatatlan vagy azzal szemben is, 
aki meg akar Téged verni. Sétálhatsz az utcán, és énekelhetsz torkodszakadtából, mert senki nem lát és hall, 
és mert még mindig Te vagy a LEGBÖLCSEBB a világon.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 6)

Az Efi, lathatatlan


----------



## Pixi (2006 Április 6)

...az lehet, de akkor te minimum golyóálló vagy és csak a sziluetted látszik...
Én időnként jóképű vagyok és néha előfordul egy kis hirtelen meggazdagodás is...


----------



## FiFike (2006 Április 7)

Pixi mond ilyenkor mivel kened magad vagy minek a hatasa alatt vagy ?? :34:


> Én időnként jóképű vagyok és néha előfordul egy kis hirtelen meggazdagodás is...


----------



## Pixi (2006 Április 7)

FiFike írta:


> Pixi mond ilyenkor mivel kened magad vagy minek a hatasa alatt vagy ?? :34:


erről van szó :


----------



## vigbor.hu (2006 Április 11)

Pixi írta:


> Szia Vigbor !
> 
> Én 16-évig dolgoztam a Hungarovinben. Ismerős a neved, szerintem mi már találkoztunk. (Kiss Laci, Győri Feri, Garamvári Vencel, Király Laci bácsi stb. ?)
> 
> ...


 
Végetért a 10 napos árvízi "túrám", így mostantól van csak lehetőségem topikolni.
Nem volt kapcsolatom a felsorolt nevekkel, de a fénykép alapján már tényleg találkozhattunk.

Az általad is leírtak miatt én nem foglalkozom a palackban lévő borral. Feltételezem, hogy az van a palackban amit a címkére írtak. A csinált borok egy idő után szétesnek, zavaros löttyé válnak. A nálam megtalálható korosabb palackoknál jól látható ez a folyamat. A mai borászoknak szintén jelentős vegyészeti ismeretekkel kell rendelkeznie. Nagyon kevés helyen készítenek vegyszer felhasználása nélkül borokat.
Ha ráírnák a palackokra, hogy mit tartalmaz a bor és mivel szűrték, derítették, kezelték sokan meglepődnének.

Az egyértelmű, hogy nálunk a vörösöknél a villány a csúcs. Keresik ezeket a borokat, de vannak kétségeim. Terrem-e annyi szőlő villányban, amennyi bort most készítenek?

Üdv: VGy.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 11)

> Ha ráírnák a palackokra, hogy mit tartalmaz a bor és mivel szűrték, derítették, kezelték sokan meglepődnének.


tudsz valamit errol? ne hagyjal itt ketsegek kozott minket.


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 12)

vigbor.hu írta:


> Az egyértelmű, hogy nálunk a vörösöknél a villány a csúcs. Keresik ezeket a borokat, de vannak kétségeim. Terrem-e annyi szőlő villányban, amennyi bort most készítenek?
> 
> Üdv: VGy.


Na nem is véletlen, hogy mindig a Villányi Oportó volt a kedvencem. Az Egri Bikavérre és a Soproni Vörösre rá sem bírtam nézni.


----------



## vigbor.hu (2006 Április 13)

Melitta írta:


> tudsz valamit errol? ne hagyjal itt ketsegek kozott minket.


Mire vagy kiváncsi?
Kén, metabilszulfid, alkohol, cukor, kátrányfesték, vizahólyag, zselatin, szárított vér, márványpor stb. Az 1880-as évektől napjainkig tudok egy-két érdekességget.
VGy.


----------



## vigbor.hu (2006 Április 13)

Efike írta:


> Na nem is véletlen, hogy mindig a Villányi Oportó volt a kedvencem. Az Egri Bikavérre és a Soproni Vörösre rá sem bírtam nézni.


 
Csak volt oportó. Az EU miatt portugieserré változott. Sok ismerősömnek is ez a kedvenc bora. Ezt még a nők is szeretik, kellemes itóka. Az egri és a soproni borokat sokan a savasságuk miatt nem isszák. 
VGy


----------



## pitti (2006 Április 13)

Efike írta:


> Na nem is véletlen, hogy mindig a Villányi Oportó volt a kedvencem. Az Egri Bikavérre és a Soproni Vörösre rá sem bírtam nézni.


Szivembol szoltal Testver!
Az igazi Villanyi Oportoval csak a Szekszardi Oporto vagy a Szekszardi Kekfrankos tudta felvenni a versenyt. Az indultak meg kategoriaban nehany badacsonyi bor jelentoseg teljes volt (sot majdnem egy szinvonalon) de sem az altalad idezett Egri vagy Soproni (sot hozzatennem Tokaji) borok nem rughattak labdaba.
Ugyanis csak harom kornyek volt magyarorszagon ami a harom alapkovetelmenyt ki tudta elegiteni (ezek: napsuteses orak szama, talaj minoseg es katlan hatas) ami Villany, Szekszard es Badacsony!


----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 13)

Tasmániában egy kocsma azzal vált ismertté az odalátogató turisták körében, hogy Priscilla nevű disznójuk vedeli a sört. Priscilla azonban öregszik, és az üveg sört már nem gurítja le hét másodperc alatt, ezért a pub tulajdonosa kismalacát is próbálja rászoktatni a habzó nedűre, hogy forgalma ne apadjon. A hely már-már világhírűvé vált sörivó disznajáról, és versengenek a népek azért, hogy ki rendelhet Priscillának egy korsóval. A pub tulajdonosa Anne Free elmondta, hogy a disznót rászoktatni a sörre, de arra megtanítani, hogy üvegből igya, már nehezebb feladat.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Május 5)

* Bukott a szeszes konvoj*




Felvezető autókkal kísérték azt a kisteherautót, amely több mint 3 ezer liter tisztaszeszt szállított Kiskunmajsán, de a vámosok lefülelték.
2006.05.05 06:51 Objektív Hírügynökség 

A Vám- és Pénzügyőrség Dél-Dunántúli és Dél-Alföldi Regionális Nyomozó Hivatalának, valamint Merkúr Bevetési Egységének munkatársai Kiskunmajsa belterületén ellenőriztek egy Mercedes kisteherautót. A pénzügyőrök a jármű rakterében 3 db műanyag tartályban összesen 3300 liter szeszes folyadékot /96%-os tiszta szeszt/ találtak, melynek eredetét, illetve adózott voltát a teherautó vezetője igazolni nem tudta. A Mercedest két felvezető autó is kísérte, a sofőrök szintén előállításra kerültek. A közel 20 millió forint értékű adózatlan szeszt a pénzügyőrök lefoglalták, valamint a három elkövető ellen jövedéki orgazdaság megalapozott gyanúja miatt eljárást indítottak. Az ügyben három főt őrizetbe vettek, a várható bírság összege meghaladja a 34 millió forintot.


Akkor a raktar csak kesobb lesz feltoltve, oda a megrendelt aru.


----------



## Pixi (2006 Május 5)

Melitta írta:


> * Bukott a szeszes konvoj*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Efi, Pitti, Szóda Wasszer ! Tudtam, hogy előbb utóbb ez lesz a vége.


----------



## pitti (2006 Május 5)

Melitta írta:


> * Bukott a szeszes konvoj*
> 
> 
> 
> A közel 20 millió forint értékű adózatlan szeszt a pénzügyőrök lefoglalták,


Nem tuggya valaki veletlenul a penzugyor raktar cimet?:22:


----------



## Pixi (2006 Május 5)

Azt nem, de ők tuggyák a Tied. Most cseréltem el velük egy korsó sörér


----------



## pitti (2006 Május 6)

Pixi írta:


> Azt nem, de ők tuggyák a Tied. Most cseréltem el velük egy korsó sörér


Piszok arulo! En attam volna neked parolt malna szorpot a cimert.:,,:


----------



## Melitta (2006 Május 15)

*Megnyílt az ivóakadémia *

*Május 11-én nem mindennapi oktatási intézmény nyílt Harkivban: egy „Ivóakadémia”, a Stella Artois égisze alatt.* 
A padok helyett itt bárpultok várják a „tanulókat”, akik könyvek helyett söröskorsókat tologathatnak - adta hírül a Podrobnosztyi internetes hírújság nyomán a Kárpátinfo.
A „tanulók” teljesen ingyenesen tanulhatnak. Az oktatásban bárpultosok, bárok tulajdonosai és menedzserei vehetnek részt, továbbá azok is, akik többet szeretnének megtudni a sörfőzés történetéről, a sör csapolásáról stb.
Az akadémia legfőbb célja az ivászati kultúra szintjének növelése. A „vizsgákat” a bárpultosok nemzetközi versenyén adhatják majd le a résztvevők, erre Brüsszelben kerül sor.


----------



## Efike (2006 Május 16)

Akkor ez a Harkiv helyesen HARKOV :twisted:


----------



## Pixi (2006 Május 16)

Melitta írta:


> *Megnyílt az ivóakadémia *
> 
> *Május 11-én nem mindennapi oktatási intézmény nyílt Harkivban: egy „Ivóakadémia”, a Stella Artois égisze alatt.*
> A padok helyett itt bárpultok várják a „tanulókat”, akik könyvek helyett söröskorsókat tologathatnak - adta hírül a Podrobnosztyi internetes hírújság nyomán a Kárpátinfo.
> ...


 
Nálam lehet jelentkezni, a pixisö[email protected]ör.huhu címen.
Megkérem Efi, Pitti és Szódás Wasszer nevű olvasóinkat, hogy a tanfolyam sikeres lebonyolításának érdekében, jelentkezésükkel a tanfolyamot ne zavarják !

A szervezőbizottság


----------



## Melitta (2006 Május 16)

en meg azt hittem,hogy a felsorolt ivotanoncokat beiratod hogy akademikusok legyenek ebben a targykorban is.
Csocsiket meg felkered vizsgaztato profnak.


----------



## Pixi (2006 Május 16)

A felsorolt professzorok elinnák a tananyagot, így a tanfolyam ellehetetlenülne. A tanulók meg igyák a málnaszörpöt ?


----------



## pitti (2006 Május 16)

Pixi írta:


> Nálam lehet jelentkezni, a pixisö[email protected]ör.huhu címen.
> Megkérem Efi, Pitti és Szódás Wasszer nevű olvasóinkat, hogy a tanfolyam sikeres lebonyolításának érdekében, jelentkezésükkel a tanfolyamot ne zavarják !
> 
> A szervezőbizottság


Nem baj mer palinkarol ugyse volt szo. Mi majd a tanfolyam szuneteben eszkozlunk latogatasokat. Azt a francia nevu holgyet ismerem. Artois Stella volt a Rozsakerti Allami Gazdasag foagronomusanak a veje. Oroszt tanitott a Ludovikan de nem tuttam hogy sort is iszik.:shock:


----------



## Pixi (2006 Május 17)

pitti írta:


> ...de nem tuttam hogy sort is iszik.:shock:


Hogyne inna ? Minden fél konyak után iszik egy sört.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Május 28)

*Csak a férfiak szívének tesz jót a napi alkoholfogyasztás?*

*A napi rendszerességű mérsékelt alkoholfogyasztás csak a férfiaknál csökkenti a szívbetegségek kialakulását. A nők szívére ugyanolyan hatása van a napi egy italnak, mintha csak hetente egyszer fogyasztanának egy kis alkoholt - állítják dán kutatók.* 

if(!window.goAdverticum)document.write('');if(window.goAdverticum)goAdverticum.addZone(28960);



Számos kutatással sikerült már korábban kimutatni azt, hogy a mérsékelt alkoholfogyasztás jót tesz az ember szívének. Ezeket a kutatásokat azonban leginkább férfiakon végezték. Most azonban dán szakemberek mintegy 50 ezer 50 és 56 év közötti nőt és férfit követtek 6 éven át.

Kutatásuk eredménye pedig azt mutatja: jelentős különbség van az alkohol hatásának a különböző nemeknél. 

*A nőknél mindegy, hogy naponta, vagy hetente isznak*

A férfiaknál a napi rendszerességű mérsékelt alkoholfogyasztással 41 százalékkal csökkent a szívkoszorúér betegség kialakulásának esélye. A heti egy italt fogyasztóknál azonban 7 százalékkal kisebb volt ez az arány.

A nők esetében ugyanakkor nem mutatkozott különbség a heti egy és a napi egy italt fogyasztók között. Mindkét esetben harmadával csökkent az esélye a szívbetegség kialakulásának.

*Mi okozhatja a különbséget?*

A kutatók szerint több oka is lehet a különbségnek. Előfordulhat, hogy a hormonális különbségek okozzák az eltérést, de az is lehet, hogy egyszerűen másként dolgozza fel az alkoholt a férfiak és a nők szervezete. A kutatók azt a lehetőséget sem zárják ki, hogy a fogyasztott alkohol fajtájában rejlik a különbség oka.

A kutatást vezető Morten Gronbaek, a dán közegészségügyi intézet munkatársa ugyanakkor a mérsékelt alkoholfogyasztás fontosságára hívta fel a figyelmet. Mint mondta: a nagyobb mennyiségű alkohol rendszeres fogyasztása nem védi jobban a szívet, ugyanakkor májkárosodáshoz és rákos megbetegedéshez vezethet.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Június 8)

*Palackra tett címkék riogatnák a szeszvásárlókat*

Egészségvédelem. A cigarettásdobozok mintájára a szeszes italok palackjain is jól látható feliratokat kellene elhelyezni, amelyek az alkoholfogyasztás káros hatásaira figyelmeztetnék például az autósokat vagy a terhes nőket – javasolja a londoni Alkoholtudományok Kutatóintézete (IAS). Az intézet az Európai Bizottság felkérésére készített jelentést az alkoholfogyasztás visszaszorításának lehetséges módjairól.
A szakértők szerint a szeszes italok fogyasztása az egészségkárosodások és korai halálozások 7,4 százalékáért felelős az EU-ban. A palackokra kerülő figyelmeztetések mellett az IAS azt is javasolja, hogy uniós szinten 0,5 gramm/literben maximálják az autóvezetők engedélyezett véralkoholszintjét (az egyes kormányok ennél alacsonyabb értéket is előírhatnának). A javaslatok alapján Brüsszel még az idén akciótervet akar kiadni az alkoholproblémák viszszaszorításáról. Ennek során az egészségügyi szempontok mellett nyilvánvalóan az ágazat érdekeit is szem előtt kell tartani: az unió a világ alkoholtermelésének negyedét adja. AFP


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 10)

:111:


----------



## Judith (2006 Június 10)

pitti írta:


> Koszi a szallitmanyt. A Csocsinek nem adok de elmeselem az izet. Beszamolot kuldenem de a Judith eltunt tullben gatyaban. Most mi lesz?:222:



Hát persze, hogy eltüntem. Mit gondolsz meddig lehet csak úgy ülni, állni és várni egy ilyen öltözékben? Majd legközelebb megint beültözök a kedvedért, hogy alkalmad legyen képet is késziteni az eseményről. Szólok idejében, jó?


----------



## alya (2006 Június 10)

pitti írta:


> Koszi a szallitmanyt. A Csocsinek nem adok de elmeselem az izet. Beszamolot kuldenem de a Judith eltunt tullben gatyaban. Most mi lesz?:222:


 
Pitti, de rögtön öklendezd ki a páleszt amit megittál! Ha nincs beszámoló akkor nincs pálesz! Én az ilyen eltünt szövegre nem pipálok. Vagy letálalsz vagy ki! :66: :4:

A Csöcsinek viszon beszámolnál!? - de csak akkor ha a színtiszta igazat fogod mondani!


----------



## alya (2006 Június 10)

Kedves Efike,
még nembiztos, hogy befejeztük, de felhívnám a figyelmed 1egydrb betű nem stimm a címben: az SÁS- nemvéletlen SÓS - tenger? az ami kihiányzott a multkori sóssavból apit póstáztak neked eggyesek szeretettel.
Puszó, és jó lubickolást a SÁS/SÓS - tengerben!


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Június 10)

Mondtam én.........

Az alkohol öl, butít és a nyomorba dönt


----------



## alya (2006 Június 10)

Montad, montad...........
Az elemiben is monták, pedig akkor még nem ittam, s a főiskolában nem én voltam az aki tuddta a szkripta tartalmát így: bla-bla zarez, bla-bla tačka. ..., nyomorba nem az ital, hanem a tulbuzgó iffjabbkori munka és munkaviszony, megölni meg maga az a vég ami mindenkit eggyszer elér fog, de én kiírtam neki az ajtófára, hogy gyöhet, de csak "holnap". Ha valami érthetetlen kérdezz. Addig én iszom eggyet :34:


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Június 10)

a tacka - zarezt értem én 

Jó humorú emberek vagytok ti


----------



## Efike (2006 Június 11)

alya írta:


> Kedves Efike,
> még nembiztos, hogy befejeztük, de felhívnám a figyelmed 1egydrb betű nem stimm a címben: az SÁS- nemvéletlen SÓS - tenger? az ami kihiányzott a multkori sóssavból apit póstáztak neked eggyesek szeretettel.
> Puszó, és jó lubickolást a SÁS/SÓS - tengerben!


Kedves Alya. Úgy látom ezt a bejegyzésedet egy jótékony moderátor gyors keze iderakra, hogy nehezebben találjam meg. Én is gondoltam az általad felvetett kérdésre, de úgy tűnik, - márha a zsidók egyáltalán voltak Egyiptomban - hogy a Sás tenger és a Sós-tenger nem ugyanaz. A kérdésed kapcsán jutott eszembe egy nagyon régen olvasott cikk ( és nem tudom, hogy kitől olvastam ) amely szerint a Sás-tenger egy mocsaras rész volt, alacsony vizállással és a Vezuv kitörés miatt :shock: keletkezett intenziv árapály jelenség nyitotta meg az utat a zsidók előtt és a visszatérő hullám betakarta az egyiptomiakat. Valami amerikai bibliakutató tudós foglalkozott ezzel a kérdéssel. Másrészt a Sós-tenger ( de inkább Holt tenger, amelyik azért kapta ezt a nevet, mert én ütöttem agyon ) nem feküdt a zsidók útjában, hanem vonulásukkal párhuzamos volt. A Vörös tenger pedig a hátuk mögött kellett, hogy legyen.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 11)

A te hatad mogott meg en leszek egy nagy pajszerral


----------



## Efike (2006 Június 11)

csocsike írta:


> A te hatad mogott meg en leszek egy nagy pajszerral


De nekem van pinaráma-visszapillantó-tükröm és meg foglak rúgni. Azért meg külön számolunk, hogy a tulajdonomat képező feleséged szemét nem őrzöd a hypós vizben áztatott törpe fenevadadtól :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 11)

Ne kacsingasson A vereb meg nem is hypos. Canadaban nem el vizilo


----------



## Pixi (2006 Június 21)

Ez csak a szalántai rém lehet, mérget veszek rá...


----------



## Efike (2006 Június 21)

Vedd :twisted:


----------



## andika (2006 Június 21)

Pixi írta:


> Ez csak a szalántai rém lehet, mérget veszek rá...


 
Mert Te nem ismerted!
Nagyon brutál.
A Csöcsi képe semmi ahoz képes.Hát még a kutyája!
Olyat még nem láttál.Jobb is.
Ne végy mérget.Árt a szépségednek.


----------



## alya (2006 Június 21)

Efike írta:


> Kedves Alya. Úgy látom ezt a bejegyzésedet egy jótékony moderátor gyors keze iderakra, hogy nehezebben találjam meg. Én is gondoltam az általad felvetett kérdésre, de úgy tűnik, - márha a zsidók egyáltalán voltak Egyiptomban - hogy a Sás tenger és a Sós-tenger nem... quote]
> 
> *Kedves Efike. ...Na ez az...* Én viszont csukott szemmel is idetaláltam rögtön, csak azért tartott ily soká' mert 4kézláb jöttem, meggyakoroltam 1kis elvonókúrát (ha akarod mesébefoglalom, de biztos nem stb.) Külömben nagyon szépen köszi, hogy vettél fáradságot is nem csak levegőt és ily komoj választ is kanyarintottál ide nekem. Mostmivel elvonottan mint egy hordóbágy itt vagyok, itt kérdem a többit is: mond mire jó ez a bibliakritika ennyi sok év utánn? - Ne vedd rossznéven, de én e témával már az első hittanórán "megbirkóztam" - ki is parancsolt a plébánosÚr - s az is letisztázódott nálam idővel: a Bibliát is csak azEMBERvetette papírra, s azt olymódon, ahogy őmaga agyikájával felfogta a (nevezzük e néven) "sugallatot" (ha?), és ezért van úgy írva ahogy. Szerintem totál feleslegesen izgatod magad, hisz a pogányok is hisznek valamiben... / vagy az zavar, hogy nemtudod kibogozni, hogy az őseid jártak-e Eggyiptomban vagy sem? Te még mindég elmehetsz oda, ez a lényeg (most legalább kissebb az esély, hogy rabszolgát csináljanak belőled + a/rabot meg1-re megy, ott is ahol élsz).
> Atovábbra is a hű-hó nyav*Alya,* várja villámválaszod.


----------



## Efike (2006 Június 22)

Kedves Alya,
nagyot nevettem magamban, mert zsenge gyermekkoromban, valami adminisztrációs tévedés folytán katolikus hittanra kellett járnom, az általános oskola második, vagy harmadik osztályában. Hitoktatóm egy Pál Ferenc nevezetű plébános volt, a felsőhámori templomocska papja. Szerette megtapogatni a fiatal menyecskéket és esténként kiugrott a reverendából, csőnadrágot húzott és a lillafüredi Palotaszállóban inkognitóban táncolt. Persze mindenki tudta. :lol:
Nos egy iskolai plusz órán épp Jézuskrisztusurunk születése volt a téma, Szüz Mária szeplőtelen fogamzása és én gyermeki ártatlanságom teljében tudakolni merészeltem, hogy miként szülhetett Mária gyermeket, ha egyszer szűz volt. A hit nemes oktatója feldühödött, egy nádpálcával elverte a seggem és a sarokba állitott, majd örökre kitiltott a hittanóráról. Örök hálával tartozom neki, mert azóta is utálom a gondolkodásra képtelen, az akaratukat, hitüket másokra erőszakkal rákényszeriteni akaró embereket. Máskülönben a hittant úgy két hét múlva a Magyar Szocialista Munkáspárt egy tollvonással megszüntette. 

Én egy csöppet sem izgatom magam a Bibliakritika irásával. Csinálom. Ugyanannyi értelme van, mint más sorozattopicoknak, mint pl. Karsay István ezoterika-csokrának, van aki ovassa, van aki nem. Mindamellett, hogy a Biblia rengeteg értelmetlen és értelmezhetetlen dolgot tartalmaz, a kulturközösség alapokmánya, a legnagyobb példányszámban kinyomtatott könyv ( bár lehet, hogy manapság már a Korán az ), nem lehet elmenni mellette szó nélkül. Tartalmaz igazságokat, tartalmaz történelmet, és tartalmaz hazugságokat is. Ennek a Bibliakritika topicnak a célja - többek között - szétválasztani a búzát az ocsutól, már ha ez lehetséges.


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 22)

Ennek a Bibliakritika topicnak a célja - többek között - szétválasztani a búzát az ocsutól, már ha ez lehetséges.[/quote]


Nagyon jo a "szetvalaszto,Hamupipöke" munkad .Mindig alig varom az irasaidat.Csak igy tovabb....:..:


----------



## Efike (2006 Június 22)

Margit írta:


> Ennek a Bibliakritika topicnak a célja - többek között - szétválasztani a búzát az ocsutól, már ha ez lehetséges.


 

Nagyon jo a "szetvalaszto,Hamupipöke" munkad .Mindig alig varom az irasaidat.Csak igy tovabb....:..:[/quote]
Köszönöm. Igyexem megfelelni az elvárásnak. :23:


----------



## alya (2006 Június 22)

Efike írta:


> Kedves Alya,
> nagyot nevettem magamban, mert zsenge gyermekkoromban,...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 22)

Efike írta:


> Nagyon jo a "szetvalaszto,Hamupipöke" munkad .Mindig alig varom az irasaidat.Csak igy tovabb....:..:


Köszönöm. Igyexem megfelelni az elvárásnak. :23:[/quote]


En egy hidat varok toled. Lecci lecci:ugras:


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 22)

Kik vagy mik között???


----------



## Efike (2006 Június 22)

A Margitot akarja hidba, de az Erzsébetet fogom a lábára ejteni :evil:


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 22)

Efike írta:


> A Margitot akarja hidba, de az Erzsébetet fogom a lábára ejteni :evil:


 

A mondat elsö resze nem fog menni...a masodikat megprobalhatod


----------



## andika (2006 Június 22)

Szegény Bözse.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 22)

En az Efit akarom hidba. :22:


----------



## Efike (2006 Június 22)

hidalgó :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 22)

Az lehet, hogy en az vagyok, de Margit nem is tud hidat csinalni, meg kinek hianyzik, hogy koran reggel megverjek?


----------



## Efike (2006 Június 22)

Kitépem a kezed és a hátadba szúrom :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 22)

Nem mered


----------



## Efike (2006 Június 22)

:111: Merem


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 5)

*úgy látom, már régen jártatok erre*

:222: térjetek be, 7vége van!


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 5)

sztzs !
Tudom , hogy kocsmazni telen kell ,- olyan dolgot raktal ide , hogy egybol lefagytam tole :-( Na most haver elhagylak ezert


----------



## Melitta (2006 Augusztus 14)

Ausztráliában a jó bor is olcsóbb a víznél

http://data.uno.hu/print/news.php3?id=215995




Ausztráliában olcsóbb a bor, mint a víz. Harmadik éve akkora a túltermelés, hogy a jó minőségű bort is olcsóbban lehet kapni, mint a palackozott vizet


Csaknem egymilliárd liter eladatlan bor van Ausztrália tárolóiban. Ez több, mint az egész ausztrál egy évi kivitel. A gyártók a jó minőségű bort is úgy címkézik, mint az olcsó borokat szokás (nem tüntetve fel a termelőt), és a szupermarketekben két ausztrál dollár alá ment már a minőségi bor ára. 2006-os friss Chardonnay-ból a hatpalackos karton 11,93 ausztrál dollár (1942 forint, azaz egy palack 323 forint).

Ausztráliában egy liter palackozott víz ugyanakkor három dollárba kerül. 

A legkisebb kontinensen tíz éve fogtak a szőlősgazdák nagy telepítésekbe, miután a világpiacon nőtt a kereslet az úgynevezett új világi (nem európai) borok iránt. De egyesek szerint az optimálisnál több új szőlőt telepítette. Emellett súlyosbította a helyzetet az utóbbi három év rekordtermése. 

"Most jó fogyasztónak lenni" - jelentette ki az Ausztrál Bortermelő Szövetség elnöke, Simon Birmingham. Szerinte ez az alacsony ár nem lehet tartós, és azt sugalmazta a vásárlóknak, hogy most töltsék fel a pincéjüket


----------



## Melitta (2006 Augusztus 14)

> "Most jó fogyasztónak lenni" - jelentette ki az Ausztrál Bortermelő Szövetség elnöke, Simon Birmingham. Szerinte ez az alacsony ár nem lehet tartós, és azt sugalmazta a vásárlóknak, hogy most töltsék fel a pincéjüket


 
a raktart is most kene feltolteni......


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 14)

Melitta írta:


> a raktart is most kene feltolteni......


Holnap nem lesz jo?


----------



## Melitta (2006 Augusztus 14)

Amigo írta:


> Holnap nem lesz jo?


 
raer azonnal is.


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Augusztus 14)

Melitta írta:


> Ausztráliában a jó bor is olcsóbb a víznél
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Azt a leborútt!
Majd a szívem hasad meg!


----------



## Judith (2006 Augusztus 14)

Sztyopa írta:


> Azt a leborútt!
> Majd a szívem hasad meg!



Már meg ne hasadjon! Inkább rendeljünk belöle. felezzünk, jó?


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 14)

Melitta írta:


> 2006-os friss Chardonnay-ból a hatpalackos karton 11,93 ausztrál dollár (1942 forint, azaz egy palack 323 forint).


 a rendelésnél társulok


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 14)

én azért nem hiszem, hogy ezek a borok ugyan olyan jó minőségüek, mint a magyar borok! nem hinném, hogy ugyan olyan a talaj, az időjárás, a csapadék mennyisége, a napsütés hossza. mert ez határozza meg a bor minőségét! úgyhogy én inkább maradok a finom magyar sörnél!


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 14)

Megmondom őszintén Mikigyerek, hogy én már jártam pl. a bőcsi sörgyárban és láttam a patkányokat, ahogy a hátúszást gyakorolták az EB-re.*** Megjegyzem a dortmundi sörgyárban még légy sem volt *** ***


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 14)

Efike írta:


> Megmondom őszintén Mikigyerek, hogy én már jártam pl. a bőcsi sörgyárban és láttam a patkányokat, ahogy a hátúszást gyakorolták az EB-re.*** Megjegyzem a dortmundi sörgyárban még légy sem volt *** ***




Irigyled a patkanyoktol a szep halalt?
Patkany,gumicsizma,eger,bogar nelkül a sör se igazi,igaz nekem komlo allergiam van igy sört nem ihatok,a kollegaim szerint a legnagyobb istencsapas .
De masoknak egeszseget,prost,l´chaim.....:777:


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 14)

Margit írta:


> Irigyled a patkanyoktol a szep halalt?
> Patkany,gumicsizma,eger,bogar nelkül a sör se igazi,igaz nekem komlo allergiam van igy sört nem ihatok,a kollegaim szerint a legnagyobb istencsapas .
> De masoknak egeszseget,prost,l´chaim.....:777:



Margitom! Megértelek! én például budapestre vagyok allergiás, ezért költöztem ki onnan! de ennyire nem bírod azt a mecseki várost, hogy ilyen messze elmentél?


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 14)

mikigyerek írta:


> Margitom! Megértelek! én például budapestre vagyok allergiás, ezért költöztem ki onnan! de ennyire nem bírod azt a mecseki várost, hogy ilyen messze elmentél?



Nem mentem eleg messze,itt mas nyavajaim vannak..de hat semmi se tökeletes


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 14)

Igaza van Mikigyereknek. Én pl. Kölnben nem bírtam vizet inni.


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 14)

Efike írta:


> Igaza van Mikigyereknek. Én pl. Kölnben nem bírtam vizet inni.



Köln-i vizet?


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 14)

A sörtől elalszom...a pezsgőtöl nem...én az utóbbit választom!!!!!


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 14)

sztzs írta:


> A sörtől elalszom...a pezsgőtöl nem...én az utóbbit választom!!!!!


Pixi a sörtől szokott felébredni, ti fordítva működtök.


----------



## Pixi (2006 Augusztus 14)

Csillag írta:


> Pixi a sörtől szokott felébredni, ti fordítva működtök.


Persze, a pixi a sörtől alszik el, sörrel álmodik és sörért kel fel. Ennyi valótlanság még nem hallottam egyrakáson. Megyek is az ABC-be, mert fogytán van...


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 14)

....Prézli!


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 14)

Pixi írta:


> Persze, a pixi a sörtől alszik el, sörrel álmodik és sörért kel fel. Ennyi valótlanság még nem hallottam egyrakáson. Megyek is az ABC-be, mert fogytán van...


Pixikém, de azért egyet csak eltaláltam a háromból!


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 14)

Csillag írta:


> Pixikém, de azért egyet csak eltaláltam a háromból!


Inkább a Pixit találtad volna el a távcsöves puskával :evil: Pancser :evil:


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 14)

andika írta:


> ....Prézli!


Andika, de hiszen most mondja, hogy sörért megy, a prézlit úgyis elfelejti


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 14)

tegnap panirozott,azért gondolom,hogy elfogyott.


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 14)

A sör egészségesebb mint a prézli


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 14)

Efike írta:


> Inkább a Pixit találtad volna el a távcsöves puskával :evil: Pancser :evil:


Próbáltam, de cikkbe ment, meg cakkba ment.


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 14)

Pixi írta:


> Persze, a pixi a sörtől alszik el, sörrel álmodik és sörért kel fel. Ennyi valótlanság még nem hallottam egyrakáson. Megyek is az ABC-be, mert fogytán van...


 A sörtől én alszom el!...de ha már leszaladsz a boltba, hozz egy üveg pezsgőőőőőőt!!! (használati utasítás: nem dry sec)


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 14)

Csillag írta:


> Andika, de hiszen most mondja, hogy sörért megy, a prézlit úgyis elfelejti


hátha felírta neki....


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 14)

tibi írta:


> A sör egészségesebb mint a prézli


 folyékony kenyér vagy darált...tök mindegy


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 14)

sztzs írta:


> folyékony kenyér vagy darált...tök mindegy


a sör élet,erő egészséga tej öl,butít és nyomorba dönt:4:


----------



## Judit (2006 Augusztus 14)

Sziasztok! 

A hétvégén grillezés volt és közben ittuk a finom folyékony kenyeret. Kolbászt is sütöttünk...8)


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 14)

Judit írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> A hétvégén grillezés volt és közben ittuk a finom folyékony kenyeret. Kolbászt is sütöttünk...8)


Neszeneked egészséges életmód


----------



## Judit (2006 Augusztus 14)

tibi írta:


> Neszeneked egészséges életmód



hát adtunk a pofájának, az biztos...


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 14)

Judit írta:


> hát adtunk a pofájának, az biztos...


Megyek judit,mert az öleb széttép,le akar menni,SZIAAA


----------



## Judit (2006 Augusztus 14)

Tibi! Aranyos a kutyusod!


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 14)

Judit írta:


> Tibi! Aranyos a kutyusod!


Köszike,1 éves,fiú és Arni a neve.Ja és westi


----------



## Judit (2006 Augusztus 14)

tibi írta:


> Köszike,1 éves,fiú és Arni a neve.Ja és westi


Nekem egy terrorista macskám van, 6 éves és Dani a neve.


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 14)

Judit írta:


> Nekem egy terrorista macskám van, 6 éves és Dani a neve.


Át szokta rendezni az életedet,gondolom


----------



## Judit (2006 Augusztus 14)

tibi írta:


> Át szokta rendezni az életedet,gondolom


Életemet is, lakásomat is . Eltartása kész vagyon! :4:


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 14)

Judit írta:


> Életemet is, lakásomat is . Eltartása kész vagyon! :4:


Mondtam már, hogy cseréld ki egy kitömött bagolyra. Egy szegedi boszorkányhoz mégis jobban illik.


----------



## Judit (2006 Augusztus 14)

Efike írta:


> Mondtam már, hogy cseréld ki egy kitömött bagolyra. Egy szegedi boszorkányhoz mégis jobban illik.


hát a fekete macskám az ki van tömve...ott van a sarokban a seprű és a bibircsók implantátum mellett.


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 14)

Judit, en kivancsi vagyok a cicadra...


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 14)

Tisztelt goyo úr, Ön ne legyen kiváncsi a feleségem cicájára, mert kigoyózom :evil:


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 14)

goyo írta:


> Judit, en kivancsi vagyok a cicadra...


khm,khm,én is


----------



## Judit (2006 Augusztus 14)

goyo írta:


> Judit, en kivancsi vagyok a cicadra...


melyikre? a kitömöttre?


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 14)

Judit írta:


> melyikre? a kitömöttre?


júúúúj,mááá ne máááá,még elpirulok


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 14)

Judit írta:


> melyikre? a kitömöttre?



Nem, az elore...


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 14)

Efike írta:


> Tisztelt goyo úr, Ön ne legyen kiváncsi a feleségem cicájára, mert kigoyózom :evil:



Lehet probalkozni


----------



## Judit (2006 Augusztus 14)

goyo írta:


> Lehet probalkozni


Vigyázz, mert Efi párbajképes...


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 14)

Judit írta:


> Vigyázz, mert Efi párbajképes...


 

Efi meg egy verbajra sem kepes


----------



## Judit (2006 Augusztus 14)

csocsike írta:


> Efi meg egy verbajra sem kepes



hunnan tudod?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 14)

Judit írta:


> hunnan tudod?


 
Teljessen kikeszult amikor kiloptam az elemet a Peace makerjabol. Most peace lett naluk. Es kesz van


----------



## Judit (2006 Augusztus 14)

Te aztán Csöcsikém ügyi vagy


csocsike írta:


> Teljessen kikeszult amikor kiloptam az elemet a Peace makerjabol. Most peace lett naluk. Es kesz van


Te aztán Csöcsikém ügyi vagy, ugyanis a generátort magam ültettem be Efikém nagy mellizma alá (m. pectoralis maior). Hogy tudtad te onnan kilopni az elemet?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 14)

Judit írta:


> Te aztán Csöcsikém ügyi vagy
> Te aztán Csöcsikém ügyi vagy, ugyanis a generátort magam ültettem be Efikém nagy mellizma alá (m. pectoralis maior). Hogy tudtad te onnan kilopni az elemet?


 

Egy ovatlan pillanatban a fejire huztam a zoknim , a tobbi mar gyerekjatek volt


----------



## Judit (2006 Augusztus 14)

csocsike írta:


> Egy ovatlan pillanatban a fejire huztam a zoknim , a tobbi mar gyerekjatek volt


Elkelne egy ügyes kéz a rendelőmben......a zoknit is hozhatod, ugyanis nagyon drága az anaesthesia.


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 14)

Judit írta:


> Te aztán Csöcsikém ügyi vagy
> Te aztán Csöcsikém ügyi vagy, ugyanis a generátort magam ültettem be Efikém nagy mellizma alá (m. pectoralis maior). Hogy tudtad te onnan kilopni az elemet?



En egyenesen a serratus anterior-t teptem ki...utana csak helyet engedtem Csocsinek...


----------



## Judit (2006 Augusztus 14)

goyo írta:


> En egyenesen a serratus anterior-t teptem ki...utana csak helyet engedtem Csocsinek...


OK. mind a ketten fel vagytok véve! A fizetésről majd később beszélünk.


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 14)

Judit írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> A hétvégén grillezés volt és közben ittuk a finom folyékony kenyeret. Kolbászt is sütöttünk...8)


..és erősen kívánosak voltatok!


----------



## Judit (2006 Augusztus 14)

andika írta:


> ..és erősen kívánosak voltatok!


lebuktunk....


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 14)

Judit írta:


> lebuktunk....


 

sokan voltatok?  

(ne válaszolj! )


----------



## Judit (2006 Augusztus 14)

kevés volt a kolbász...úgyhogy nem voltunk sokan.


----------



## Tocsek (2006 Augusztus 14)

Efikének
A pécsi sörgyárban is(Szalon)és a kőbányai sőrgyárban is patkány úszott.
Sőt a disznósajtban már találtam orrkarikát is.
Üdv Tocsek


----------



## Koni (2006 Augusztus 15)

Vidam a patkany elet. Akkor azert nem adja a disznosajtot a hollo....


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 15)

Megjegyzem anno nagyon szerettem a bőcsi sört. Utána nem ittam többet. Később, amikor láttam, hogy Németországban és Ausztriában is milyen tisztaság van, áttértem a német sörökre - módjával. De 16 éve már sört sem. Csak málnaszőrt vagy mangót, vagy narancsot, esetleg igazi zöldalmát iszom.


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 15)

Efike írta:


> Megjegyzem anno nagyon szerettem a bőcsi sört. Utána nem ittam többet. Később, amikor láttam, hogy Németországban és Ausztriában is milyen tisztaság van, áttértem a német sörökre - módjával. De 16 éve már sört sem. Csak málnaszőrt vagy mangót, vagy narancsot, esetleg igazi zöldalmát iszom.


el is higgyük mi? legalább nem voltál olyan arcátlan, hogy kirakd a három *-ot!


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 15)

mikigyerek írta:


> el is higgyük mi? legalább nem voltál olyan arcátlan, hogy kirakd a három *-ot!


Nesze te dög :5:


> De 16 éve már sört sem. Csak málnaszőrt vagy mangót, vagy narancsot, esetleg igazi zöldalmát iszom.*****


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 15)

*utcára nyílik*


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 15)

Efike,Mikigyerek, nyitva az ajtó, menjetek be...rendeljetek!


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 15)

Efiiiii!azt hittem elvesztééél!


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 15)

tibi írta:


> Efiiiii!azt hittem elvesztééél!


menj csk beljebb a kocsmába, ott lesznek, addig én elmegyek töltögetni (pezsgőt+zenét:4: )


----------



## mamaci (2006 Augusztus 17)

Vegetáriánusok figyelmébe ! 
A sör folyékony kenyér,? akinek baj van a rágókáival teljes értékű növényi táplálékhoz jut így.


----------



## mamaci (2006 Augusztus 17)

Most látom tegnapi duma én meg ma kapcsolodtam hozzá !


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 17)

Az nem baj,ugy szoktuk!


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 18)

mamaci írta:


> Vegetáriánusok figyelmébe !
> A sör folyékony kenyér,? akinek baj van a rágókáival teljes értékű növényi táplálékhoz jut így.


 

inkább később, mint soha ne tudjuk meg


----------



## katalin csikos (2006 Augusztus 20)

oh meg valami ,ha valaszolsz hol keressem a valaszt ??


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 20)

Feltetlenul ott ahova az uzeneted irtad,


----------



## Melitta (2006 Augusztus 20)

katalin csikos írta:


> oh meg valami ,ha valaszolsz hol keressem a valaszt ??


 
Szia
Orulunk hogy vegre ismet itt vagy!


----------



## katalin csikos (2006 Augusztus 20)

csocsike írta:


> Feltetlenul ott ahova az uzeneted irtad,


kossz ez gyors segitseg volt csak tudnam miert az e-mailra jonnek az uzenetek ?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 20)

katalin csikos írta:


> kossz ez gyors segitseg volt csak tudnam miert az e-mailra jonnek az uzenetek ?


 
Azert mert ugy alitottad be , hogy ertesitest kersz minden uzenetrol. Nezd meg a profilodat es allitsd be.


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 18)




----------



## GeriQ (2006 Szeptember 26)

sajnos én képeket nem tudok még megnézni, de egy kis részt idetennék egy most sokadszorra olvasott könyvből..  


> NE RONGÁLJUK A KÁRTYÁT
> KÖRMEINKKEL!
> A LAPOK HÁTÁT NEMZETKÖZI JELZÉSSEL
> ELLÁTTA
> ...


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 7)

Ha már az idézeteknél tartunk/tartotok, itt hány nemzetiség (vagy inkább ország?) képviselöi ülnek az asztalnál?


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 11)

Rosszat szóltam??? :-(
Behalt tőle a topic? :-(


----------



## andika (2006 Október 11)

Sok nemzetiség és sok ország... mindenki neve mellett ott van honna van,néz körül!!
De ami a legfontosabb mindenki magyar!!


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 11)

Nem is mindenkinél (pl. én is lusta voltam beírni, hogy Diósd)...
De amúgy láttam, csak gondoltam van ilyen statisztikátok


----------



## sztzs (2006 Október 13)

Egészségetekre!


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 13)

.... és ezt csak úgy....? Köszike!


----------



## sztzs (2006 Október 13)

aha.....arra gondoltam, hogy ha GUINNESS, akkor rekored és akkor marad taláááán a lányoknak is!


----------



## sztzs (2006 Október 13)

(van tartaléééék is, de psssszt )


----------



## pitti (2006 Október 13)

sztzs írta:


> (van tartaléééék is, de psssszt )


Kosziii...a Pixisnek ne szojj mer megissza az egeszet.


----------



## sztzs (2006 Október 13)

pitti írta:


> Kosziii...a Pixisnek ne szojj mer megissza az egeszet.


teljesen sutyiba isszuk meg


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 19)

> Kosziii...a Pixisnek ne szojj mer megissza az egeszet.





> teljesen sutyiba isszuk meg


Na na na, mi folyik itt ? Sör ?
Sutyi meg mutyi az a parlamentben van ! Ez itt kocsma.
Hol a söröm ?
Sztzs, Te pedig ne haverkoggy a Pittivel, mert az úgy iszik, hogy még a kefekötők is szégyellik magukat miatta. 
Amikor itthon volt, átmeneti alkoholellátási zavarok jelezték az útját !
A Pittinek szerintem már mája sincs.


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 19)

Pixi írta:


> A Pittinek szerintem már mája sincs.


A Pixisnek van. Rosszmája :twisted:


----------



## Anry (2006 Október 19)

Egy kis régiség


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 19)

Efike írta:


> A Pixisnek van. Rosszmája :twisted:


Az én májam még vidáman lubickol a sörben, de Önt már évekkel ezelőtt törölték a potenciális és szóbajöhető májdonorok listájáról...


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 19)

Pixi írta:


> Az én májam még vidáman lubickol a sörben, de Önt már évekkel ezelőtt törölték a potenciális és szóbajöhető májdonorok listájáról...


Önt viszont a római pápa szentté fogja avatni, mert a nemibeteggondozó szerint több keresztje is van. :evil:


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 19)

Efike írta:


> Önt viszont a római pápa szentté fogja avatni, mert a nemibeteggondozó szerint több keresztje is van. :evil:


a legnagyobb keresztem Ön, egyúttal a legsúlyosabb is...


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 19)

Ön miatt én viszont soxor tevének érzem magam, mert púp a hátamon :evil:


----------



## böbike (2006 Október 19)

Efike írta:


> Önt viszont a római pápa szentté fogja avatni, mert a nemibeteggondozó szerint több keresztje is van. :evil:


Rendes ember a keresztjét a hátán hordja, Ti ezt is másként csináljátok?


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 19)

böbike írta:


> Rendes ember a keresztjét a hátán hordja, Ti ezt is másként csináljátok?


A Pixis mindent másként csinál.:evil:


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 19)

Efike írta:


> ...én viszont soxor tevének érzem magam...:evil:


Annyi teve között - nő nélkül -, nem is csodálkozom. Remélem használ óvszert...


----------



## sztzs (2006 Október 19)

*A rap és a sör*

 
*Hívj meg egy sörre!*


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 20)

Pixi írta:


> Annyi teve között - nő nélkül -, nem is csodálkozom. Remélem használ óvszert...


Csak ha tevegelek. Ha növögelek, akkor soha


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 20)

Ez valami olyan lehet mint amikor pruntyogni mesz


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 22)

Régen volt az, amikor az Efi pruntyogni járt. Menne ő, de már nem birják a lábai, meg a dereka...


----------



## FiFike (2006 Október 23)

Mond Pixikem a pruntyogashoz is kell ovszer ?


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 23)

FiFike írta:


> Mond Pixikem a pruntyogashoz is kell ovszer ?


FiFikém ez olyan mint a meszgere. A Pixis a szódásüvegtalpból kivágott szemüvegével már a hamut is mamunak nézi és odabújik. Mindenesetre küldtem neki egy nyelestükröt, hogy ne pisilje le folyton a nadrágját. :twisted:


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 23)

FiFike írta:


> Mond Pixikem a pruntyogashoz is kell ovszer ?


Bizonyára kell, legalábbis a háziorvosom erősen ajánlja.
Ez azomban az Efire már nem vonatkozik - mint azt írtam volt az előbb - ő már nem pruntyog, maximum csak motyog, ahhoz meg nem kell...


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 23)

Pixi írta:


> Bizonyára kell, legalábbis a háziorvosom erősen ajánlja.
> Ez azomban az Efire már nem vonatkozik - mint azt írtam volt az előbb - ő már nem pruntyog, maximum csak motyog, ahhoz meg nem kell...


Megbízható értesülések szerint Pixi az éjjeli gyógyszertárakat látogatja és az éj leple alatt zaklatja az ügyeletes gyógyszerészeket mottyogóért. Fúúúúúúúúúúúúúúj :evil:


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 23)

Efike írta:


> Megbízható értesülések szerint Pixi az éjjeli gyógyszertárakat látogatja és az éj leple alatt zaklatja az ügyeletes gyógyszerészeket mottyogóért. Fúúúúúúúúúúúúúúj :evil:


szerintem csak a gyógyszerész nőket zaklatja


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 23)

tibi írta:


> szerintem csak a gyógyszerész nőket zaklatja


Vegyesüzemű :evil:


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 24)

Efike írta:


> Vegyesüzemű :evil:


Ezúton szeretném Önt tájékoztatni, hogy a gyógyszerész nőkön kívül csakis a sörszállítókat szoktam zaklatni, azokat is csak akkor, ha késésben vannak.
Önt viszont _meleg_, sőt _forró_ szeretettel és vágyakozással várja, a Rudas fürdő kis _meleg_ medencéjének enyhén szőröshátú törzsközönsége.
Fene az ízlésüket...


----------



## pitti (2006 Október 24)

Nem tuggya valaki hogy az Efi miert zaklat orak ota hogy szerezzunk neki belepot a Rudas furdobe?:shock:


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 24)

pitti írta:


> Nem tuggya valaki hogy az Efi miert zaklat orak ota hogy szerezzunk neki belepot a Rudas furdobe?:shock:


Mert ott akarom néhány tízpercig víz alá nyomni a Pixis fejét. Neki bérlete van :twisted:


----------



## Melitta (2006 Október 24)

Jo ha elobb tajekozodtok hogy melyik napokon kik latogatjak a Rudast.
Minden heten ket nap a holgyek is mehetnek.


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 24)

pitti írta:


> Nem tuggya valaki hogy az Efi miert zaklat orak ota hogy szerezzunk neki belepot a Rudas furdobe?:shock:


T. alraktárnok Úr !
Miként Önt, engem is belépőért zaklat "Rudas meleg" álnéven írt privát leveleiben a fennt emlegetett, rosszéletű Efi.
Tudomásomra jutott, hogy ezirányú erőfeszítései megoldódtak, ugyanis a kis meleg medence jóban és rosszban összetartó kemény magja, tiszteletjegyet tett le számára a fürdő portáján és a medence lépcsője előtt, nedves babaszappant helyezett le a kövezetre.


----------



## FiFike (2006 Október 24)

Ki hajol le erte ?;-)


----------



## andika (2006 Október 24)

Nem akarok offolni,de nagyon örülök a Fifikének!Csak ennyit akartam!


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 24)

Pixi írta:


> T. alraktárnok Úr !
> Miként Önt, engem is belépőért zaklat "Rudas meleg" álnéven írt privát leveleiben a fennt emlegetett, rosszéletű Efi.
> Tudomásomra jutott, hogy ezirányú erőfeszítései megoldódtak, ugyanis a kis meleg medence jóban és rosszban összetartó kemény magja, tiszteletjegyet tett le számára a fürdő portáján és a medence lépcsője előtt, nedves babaszappant helyezett le a kövezetre.


Legkevésbbé sem tisztelt Pixi úr,
tekintettel az Ön viselt dolgaira a Rudas fürdőben, Önt persona non grata-nak nyilvánítom, és amikor Ön bejön én kimegyek. :evil:
A mi nemi identitásaink között antagonisztikus ellentét feszül, Ön SZDSZ-es én FIDESz-es vagyok, továbbá Bényuszevis. Javaslom a Bényuszevi Párt csatlakozását az Európai Néppárthoz, különös tekintettel arra, hogy Kanada is tagja a NATO-nak és ez esetben Önt le fogom bombáztatni.


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 24)

FiFike írta:


> Ki hajol le erte ?;-)


Drága Fifike, ez attól függ. Ha te ejtetted le, akkor én, ha az a nagydarab szőrös pasi, akkor az Efi...


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 25)

Pixi írta:


> Drága Fifike, ez attól függ. Ha te ejtetted le, akkor én, ha az a nagydarab szőrös pasi, akkor az Efi...


A nagydarab szőrös pasi öleljen át hátulrúl :evil:


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 26)

Efi]...és amikor Ön bejön én kimegyek...[/quote]
[quote=Efike írta:


> A nagydarab szőrös pasi öleljen át hátulrúl :evil:


 
Tiszteletlen Efraim úr !

Ön elkövette azt a súlyos hibát, hogy a Skála Coopé (ejtsd : kópé) szigorúan védett reklámját forgatta ki, amely úgy szólt,
hogy "...jól kijövök, ha bemegyek...", ezért Önt még ma éjjel feljelentem az Állami Jogvédő Hivatal ügyeletes, éjszakai portásánál.
Másrészt újfent a szájába rágatnám, lehetőleg egy pitbullal, hogy én csak a hölgyektől viselem el, hogy hátúlról átöleljenek, legyenek feketék, szőkék, vörösek vagy barnák.
Továbbá ezúton szeretném felvilágosítani, hogy az én elsőszülött fiam _Viktor_ névre hallgat, csak hogy tisztában legyen a pártállásom tekintetében. 
Ön egy hivatásos bajkeverő és ezért hamarosan megrúgatom valakivel.

pixi, sŐrgróf


----------



## FiFike (2006 Október 26)

Sziokaaa Andika !
A fiukon tartom a szemeimet mert gyanusan viselkednek itt a "halottmosoban" .
Hoztam 1-2 uj jatekszert Efikenek es Pixinek , hogy legyen mivel bibelodniuk ;-)


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 26)

Pixi írta:


> Tiszteletlen Efraim úr !
> 
> Ön elkövette azt a súlyos hibát, hogy a Skála Coopé (ejtsd : kópé) szigorúan védett reklámját forgatta ki, amely úgy szólt,
> hogy "...jól kijövök, ha bemegyek...", ezért Önt még ma éjjel feljelentem az Állami Jogvédő Hivatal ügyeletes, éjszakai portásánál.
> ...


Tisztelt Pixis úr!
Amennyiben pecsétes igazolást hoz lelki vezetőjétől Pokorni prépost úrtól, valamint Áder harangozótól, hogy Ön rendszeres látogatója Viktor szentatya szentmiséinek, akkor mindezidáig elkövetett súlyos bűnei alól feloldozást nyer.


----------



## andika (2006 Október 26)

FiFike írta:


> Sziokaaa Andika !
> A fiukon tartom a szemeimet mert gyanusan viselkednek itt a "halottmosoban" .
> Hoztam 1-2 uj jatekszert Efikenek es Pixinek , hogy legyen mivel bibelodniuk ;-)


 

Jól teszed.Mostanában én is őket olvasgatom, felügyelem.
az ajándékod nem semmi és elgondolkoztató,.
FIÚban nincs?


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 26)

andika írta:


> Jól teszed.Mostanában én is őket olvasgatom, felügyelem.
> az ajándékod nem semmi és elgondolkoztató,.
> FIÚban nincs?


Eddig úgy szólt a nóta, hogy "rakd a lábad V-betű formába", de ezek után a V-t X-re kell változtatni


----------



## FiFike (2006 Október 26)

Hat igen .... valtoznak az idok ,- valtoznak az emberek


----------



## andika (2006 Október 26)

szóval van raktáron fiúból Fifikém??


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 26)

FiFike írta:


> ...Hoztam 1-2 uj jatekszert Efikenek es Pixinek , hogy legyen mivel bibelodniuk...


Fifike, Te mindig tudod, hogy mivel lehet minket levenni a lábunkról. Az igaz, hogy ez a csaj dupla meló, de ez legalább nem beszél és nem fáj a feje, ha arra kerül a sor.
Másrészt nevezhetném 'szünetmentes' nőnek is, mert feltételezem, hogy nem egyszerre jön meg neki, így az egyik fele mindig üzemképes...

http://www.canadahun.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=34466&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1161830169


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 26)

Pixi írta:


> Másrészt nevezhetném 'szünetmentes' nőnek is, mert feltételezem, hogy nem egyszerre jön meg neki, így az egyik fele mindig üzemképes...
> 
> http://www.canadahun.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=34466&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1161830169


 
:shock: Gondolod, hogy kettő is van neki?


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 26)

Efike írta:


> :shock: Gondolod, hogy kettő is van neki?


Ne legyél már ilyen értetlen ! Számold meg a lábait és oszd el kettővel. Annyi van neki, mert két lábra jut egy olyan. 
Mindjárt kölcsönadom a kontaktlencsémet...


----------



## FiFike (2006 Október 27)

2x2 neha 5 ..... nem csalas , nem amitas . .... Megijedtem Pixi mert azt hittem mast akarsz kolcson adni Efikenek ;-)


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 27)

Pixi írta:


> Ne legyél már ilyen értetlen ! Számold meg a lábait és oszd el kettővel. Annyi van neki, mert két lábra jut egy olyan.
> Mindjárt kölcsönadom a kontaktlencsémet...


Nekem nem ez a problémám Pixi. Ha a lába között van, amit keresünk, akkor nem kettő van neki, hanem négy :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 27)

Mi ez a tomeges kutakodas?


----------



## andika (2006 Október 27)

Efike írta:


> Nekem nem ez a problémám Pixi. Ha a lába között van, amit keresünk, akkor nem kettő van neki, hanem négy :shock:


 

Ez hogy jött ki neked??


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 27)

Pixi írta:


> Ne legyél már ilyen értetlen ! Számold meg a lábait és oszd el kettővel. Annyi van neki, mert két lábra jut egy olyan.
> Mindjárt kölcsönadom a kontaktlencsémet...


Pixi, te mindent így megbonyolítasz? Eccerűbben nem lehetett volna?


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 27)

andika írta:


> Ez hogy jött ki neked??


:shock: Egyszerű. Négy láb közt, négy lábköz van.


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 27)

Efike írta:


> :shock: Egyszerű. Négy láb közt, négy lábköz van.


Uram, Önt az téveszti meg, hogy az embernek általában két keze van és ehhez két hónalj tartozik. Ön egy matematikai és anatómiai analfabéta, a további oktatását nem vállalom.


Csillag írta:


> Pixi, te mindent így megbonyolítasz? Eccerűbben nem lehetett volna?


Nem. Mert én gondolok a kiskorú fórumozókra is, azért írtam le így, hogy belezavarodjanak és továbblapozzanak. Láthatod, hogy az Efi is hogy járt, már nem is emléxik rá, hogy hogyan is volt ez hajdanában.


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 27)

FiFike írta:


> ... Megijedtem Pixi mert azt hittem mast akarsz kolcson adni Efikenek ;-)


Az Efinek semmi esetre sem, még képes lenne bedugni a konnektorba.
Akkora izgalomra még nekem sincs szükségem...


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 27)

Pixi írta:


> Uram, Önt az téveszti meg, hogy az embernek általában két keze van és ehhez két hónalj tartozik. Ön egy matematikai és anatómiai analfabéta, a további oktatását nem vállalom.


Tisztelt Pixis úr,
megállapitást nyert, hogy Ön egy geometriai analfabéla. A feleletét egyes alával jutalmazom, melyet két ötös felelettel lehet lenullázni, de arra ne is számítson, hogy nálam ötöst kap, mert ötösre az anyagot csak az Isten tudja és én csak négyesre. Következésképpen az Ön által tőlem kapható legmagasabb érdemjegy legfeljebb hármas lehet.
Csatolás megtekintése 34709​A helyes megoldás értelmezéséhez bemutatom ezt a tengeri csillagot, igaz öt lába van, de minden lába között van lábaköze. 
Kérem hunyja be a szemét és próbálja kitalálni, hogy két női láb között mi lehet.
Azt a megoldást, hogy aszpirin, melyet fogalmazásgátlóként kíván használni oly módon, hogy a térde közé szorítja és vigyáz, hogy ki ne essen, nem fogadom el.​


----------



## szlemese (2006 Október 27)

Na de Uraim! Hogy maguk min el nem vitatkoznak, íly jópofán!


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 28)

Efike írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 34709
> ...bemutatom ezt a tengeri csillagot, igaz öt lába van, de minden lába között van lábaköze.
> Kérem hunyja be a szemét és próbálja kitalálni, hogy két női láb között mi lehet.
> 
> Azt a megoldást, hogy aszpirin, melyet fogalmazásgátlóként kíván használni oly módon, hogy a térde közé szorítja és vigyáz, hogy ki ne essen, nem fogadom el.​


T. Efi úr !

Látom Ön csak nem nyugszik, újabb és újabb teóriákat talál ki, hamis elképzeléseinek a bizonyítására, így kénytelen vagyok felkérni Önt, hogy akkor próbáljon meg boldoggá tenni egy tengeri csillagot. Egyébként jó, hogy az előbb említette az aszpirint , mert arra utána szüksége lesz.
Szives engedelmével én inkább a Fifike által bemutatott négylábú nőt választanám.


----------



## pitti (2006 Október 28)

Pixi írta:


> Szives engedelmével én inkább a Fifike által bemutatott négylábú nőt választanám.


Fuuuuj, pedofil. Egy genetikailag beteg novel csinalnad...?:shock:


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 28)

pitti írta:


> Fuuuuj, pedofil. Egy genetikailag beteg novel csinalnad...?:shock:


Hát inkább mint egy szúrós tengeri csillaggal. Neked viszont tudom ajánlani a kis gönci hordót, az is lyukas, csak a dugót kell kihúznia, aztán hajrá...


----------



## andika (2006 Október 28)

szlemese írta:


> Na de Uraim! Hogy maguk min el nem vitatkoznak, íly jópofán!


 
Imádom a stilusukat!!
ezért ragadtam itt annak idején!!
Óriásiak!!


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 28)

Pixi írta:


> T. Efi úr !
> 
> Látom Ön csak nem nyugszik, újabb és újabb teóriákat talál ki, hamis elképzeléseinek a bizonyítására, így kénytelen vagyok felkérni Önt, hogy akkor próbáljon meg boldoggá tenni egy tengeri csillagot. Egyébként jó, hogy az előbb említette az aszpirint , mert arra utána szüksége lesz.
> Szives engedelmével én inkább a Fifike által bemutatott négylábú nőt választanám.


Tisztelt Pixis úr,
kénytelen vagyok megállapítani, hogy Ön tudat alatt a sodomia nevezetű nemi abberáltság alapesetét abszolválta, melyet amennyiben lehet többet ne tegyen. Elszomorít, hogy ismeretségi körömben olyan egyének is előfordulnak, akik nem csupán kecskével, tehénnel ( esetleg lóval ) elégítik ki nemi vágyaikat, hanem hajlandók búvárruhát is ölteni és tengeri csillagokkal párzani. Most már világos a számomra az Ön korábbi vonzódása Csillagrobothoz, hiszen akkor is a tengeri csillag járt az eszében.
Kérem tisztelt Pixis úr, hogy első nekifutásra talán próbálja ki az orális szexet a cápával. :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 28)

Felted a tevedet ,mi?


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 28)

csocsike írta:


> Felted a tevedet ,mi?


A környéken már nem lehet szűz tevét kapni, mert Pixis mind megerőszakolta, még a kanokat is :evil: Ezért nem is említettem, hogy hátha elfeledkezik róluk.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 28)

Efike írta:


> A környéken már nem lehet szűz tevét kapni, mert Pixis mind megerőszakolta, még a kanokat is :evil: Ezért nem is említettem, hogy hátha elfeledkezik róluk.


 

Hat, igen. Meg tudlak erteni. Az erkolcsi ferto borzalmas. :4:


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 28)

csocsike írta:


> Hat, igen. Meg tudlak erteni. Az erkolcsi ferto borzalmas. :4:


Tévedsz. Az erkölcsi fertő és a soproni Fertő sem borzalmas. A Pixis borzalmas. Ideje lenne beöntést adni neki forró fokhagymás spenóttal :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 28)

Efike írta:


> Tévedsz. Az erkölcsi fertő és a soproni Fertő sem borzalmas. A Pixis borzalmas. Ideje lenne beöntést adni neki forró fokhagymás spenóttal :evil:


 

Ehez te nem ertesz . A spenot meg arra sem jo. En a forro olmos beontest ajanlanam annak legalabb tortenelmi multja van Vazulillag


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 28)

Jó, legyen forró ólom fokhagymával, mert újabban esti tagozaton végzi a Vámpíripari Szakmunkásképzőt :shock:


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 28)

t. Efi úr !

Ahogy elnézem, Ön körül egyre inkább szorul a hurok, amelyet nagy gonddal én kötöttem a nyaka köré. A terhelő bizonyítékok súlya alatt Ön összeroppant és beteges sietséggel igyekszik az Önre zúduló vádakat áthárítani, jelen esetben énrám. 
Ön genetikailag tönkrette a Negev sivatagban fontos szállítási feladatokat ellátó tevekaravánok hatékonyságát, mivel az Ön alattomos közreműködésével készült kis tevék púp nélkül jönnek a világra és ennek hiányában az arab leesik róla, mivel nincs mibe kapaszkodnia. 
Az Ön áldatlan tevékenységének elkerülése érdekében a tevaparkolókat, a mai naptól kamerával őrzött területté nyilvánítottam és a belépést jelszóhoz kötöttem.

Az Ön hétpróbás beka fedőnevű cimboráját pedig pedig megkérném, hogy ahelyett, hogy itt Önt übereli, meg tromfolja és közben ólom melegítésén töri a fejét, először próbálja meg a spájzában heverő, lapraszerelt, döglött teknősbékát összeszerelni, miután kiváltotta az elzálogosított lendkereket.


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 28)

Tisztelt Pixi úr,
tekintettel arra, hogy mélyrehatóan foglalkozom a sivatagi muzulmán vallású egyedek etnográfiájával és szociográfiájával, módomban áll Önnek felvilágosítást adni arról, hogy a púptalan (púp + fosztóképző ) tevék tevegelése nem akadály. A rendszeresen alkalmazott, - Ön által oktatott módszer - hogy a teve hátsó felén a két farpofája között kialakult meleg nyílásba a tevegelő behelyezi az ivarszervét, majd két kezével a teve füleibe kapaszkodik. A sivatagi népek imáikba foglalják az Ön nevét, hogy erre a tevegelési módra kioktatta őket.


----------



## pitti (2006 Október 28)

Efike írta:


> Tisztelt Pixi úr,
> tekintettel arra, hogy mélyrehatóan foglalkozom a sivatagi muzulmán vallású egyedek etnográfiájával és szociográfiájával, módomban áll Önnek felvilágosítást adni arról, hogy a púptalan (púp + fosztóképző ) tevék tevegelése nem akadály. A rendszeresen alkalmazott, - Ön által oktatott módszer - hogy a teve hátsó felén a két farpofája között kialakult meleg nyílásba a tevegelő behelyezi az ivarszervét, majd két kezével a teve füleibe kapaszkodik. A sivatagi népek imáikba foglalják az Ön nevét, hogy erre a tevegelési módra kioktatta őket.


Megporozta a tevet a bibejevel?:shock:


----------



## söci (2006 Október 28)

Mint látom nagyon "komoly" témában írtok "Efi és Pixi".Olvasván a témát ,nagyon érdekes és izgató. Amiben sex van ,még ha csak szóban is, az csak izgi lehet.


----------



## szlemese (2006 Október 28)

andika írta:


> Imádom a stilusukat!!
> ezért ragadtam itt annak idején!!
> Óriásiak!!


Jobb, mint a rádiókabaré!! Sőt a Rádiókabaré, csak szeretne legalább egy kicsit ilyen lenni.


----------



## andika (2006 Október 28)

Vana Csöcsinek meg az Efinek egy párbaj topicja Nagytiszteletű Csöcsi lovagnak (azt hiszem ez a cime) cimmel,ha unatkozol érdemes elolvasni ...hihetelenül jó, én egy időben rebgeteget olvasgattam és könnyesre röhögtem magam.


----------



## szlemese (2006 Október 28)

andika írta:


> Vana Csöcsinek meg az Efinek egy párbaj topicja Nagytiszteletű Csöcsi lovagnak (azt hiszem ez a cime) cimmel,ha unatkozol érdemes elolvasni ...hihetelenül jó, én egy időben rebgeteget olvasgattam és könnyesre röhögtem magam.


Igen ismerem, már egyszer néáztem, az is telitalálat! Hogy a fenébe fér el ennyi jó humor emberekben? 
gyorsan meg is válaszolom: mert okosak!


----------



## andika (2006 Október 28)

szlemese írta:


> Igen ismerem, már egyszer néáztem, az is telitalálat! Hogy a fenébe fér el ennyi jó humor emberekben?
> gyorsan meg is válaszolom: mert okosak!


 

No,én annak idején ezek miatt ragadtam itt.hihetelenül jól szórakoztam nap mint nap.


Mostanában nem párbajoznak,sajnos..


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 29)

Tisztelt Efike!

Örömmel látom, hogy visszatért a földkörüli teveügető versenyről és újból itt van köreinkben. Engedje meg, hogy emlékeztessem arra, hogy ezév májusában Ön megkérte a kezem, de a mennyegzőre még nem került sor. Még azt is meg kívánom jegyezni, hogy azóta mind a 61 gyerek megszületett, amit nálam megrendelt. 50 lány és 11 fiú, csak az a baj, hogy még nem kaptak nevet, mert az Ön által megnevezett keresztapák, névszerint Csöcsike és Pixi, álló háborúba kezdtek. Csöcsike azzal vádolja Pixit, hogy hamisítja a békalencsét, Pixi pedig nem hajlandó elismerni a Béka szépségét. A vita odáig fajult, hogy már nem hajlandóak személyesen egymásra lövöldözni sem, a pisztolygolyókat is távírati úton küldik egymásnak. Így mivel nincs közöttük egyeszség a gyerekeknek csak sorszámot osztottak.

Kérem, hogy mielőbb jelentkezzen, hogy a XXXXIIII. kerületi tanács házasságkötő termben kimondhassuk az igent, amennyiben ezt nem teszi meg, úgy haladéktalanul értesítem erről I. számú feleségét, Véreskezű Juditot és majd ő Önt, kékre zöldre festi.


----------



## andika (2006 Október 29)

Jaj,de jóóó!

Na végre ,egy kis élet!!


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 29)

Csillag írta:


> Tisztelt Efike!
> 
> Örömmel látom, hogy visszatért a földkörüli teveügető versenyről és újból itt van köreinkben. Engedje meg, hogy emlékeztessem arra, hogy ezév májusában Ön megkérte a kezem, de a mennyegzőre még nem került sor. Még azt is meg kívánom jegyezni, hogy azóta mind a 61 gyerek megszületett, amit nálam megrendelt. 50 lány és 11 fiú, csak az a baj, hogy még nem kaptak nevet, mert az Ön által megnevezett keresztapák, névszerint Csöcsike és Pixi, álló háborúba kezdtek. Csöcsike azzal vádolja Pixit, hogy hamisítja a békalencsét, Pixi pedig nem hajlandó elismerni a Béka szépségét. A vita odáig fajult, hogy már nem hajlandóak személyesen egymásra lövöldözni sem, a pisztolygolyókat is távírati úton küldik egymásnak. Így mivel nincs közöttük egyeszség a gyerekeknek csak sorszámot osztottak.
> 
> Kérem, hogy mielőbb jelentkezzen, hogy a XXXXIIII. kerületi tanács házasságkötő termben kimondhassuk az igent, amennyiben ezt nem teszi meg, úgy haladéktalanul értesítem erről I. számú feleségét, Véreskezű Juditot és majd ő Önt, kékre zöldre festi.


 
Kedves Csillag,
kénytelen vagyok kegyed megalapozatlan vádjait a leghatározottabban visszautasítani és megkérem, hogy 8 napon belül jelentessen meg helyreigazitást.
Ami a házassági ajánlatomat illeti, az természetesen továbbra is fenntartom, mert hitvesem Véreskezű Judit határozott óhaja, hogy kíméljem őt. A kitűzött házassági ceremónián kegyed nem jelent meg azzal a nevetséges indokkal, hogy már férjezett. Kérem, mérgezze meg tisztelt férjét egy kakaós tejbegrízzel és ezt követően semmi akadálya nem lehet, boldog együttlétünknek.
A kegyed által hivatkozott gyermekekhez sajnos nincs közöm, de vállalom őket, ha Ön megigéri, hogy együttlétünk óráiban nem hemzsegnek a lábam alatt. Ellenben ragaszkodom az általam kivitelezendő 61 gyermekhez is, amennyiben ez kegyednek nem okoz megterhelést. 
Kiváló tisztelettel


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 29)

Efike írta:


> Kedves Csillag,
> kénytelen vagyok kegyed megalapozatlan vádjait a leghatározottabban visszautasítani és megkérem, hogy 8 napon belül jelentessen meg helyreigazitást.
> Ami a házassági ajánlatomat illeti, az természetesen továbbra is fenntartom, mert hitvesem Véreskezű Judit határozott óhaja, hogy kíméljem őt. A kitűzött házassági ceremónián kegyed nem jelent meg azzal a nevetséges indokkal, hogy már férjezett. Kérem, mérgezze meg tisztelt férjét egy kakaós tejbegrízzel és ezt követően semmi akadálya nem lehet, boldog együttlétünknek.
> A kegyed által hivatkozott gyermekekhez sajnos nincs közöm, de vállalom őket, ha Ön megigéri, hogy együttlétünk óráiban nem hemzsegnek a lábam alatt. Ellenben ragaszkodom az általam kivitelezendő 61 gyermekhez is, amennyiben ez kegyednek nem okoz megterhelést.
> Kiváló tisztelettel


 
Tisztelt Efike!

A visszautasítási kérelmét sajnos vissza kell utasítanom, ugyanis azóta mióta megkérte a kezem, itt állok talpig menyasszonyi ruhában, amit már azóta kétszer kihíztam, majd újra igazíttattam. Erre tanúm az első és utolsó koszorúslányom Andika, aki szintén itt toporog körülöttem, hogy elkísérhessen a házasságkötőtermbe. 

Vegye tudomásul, hogy a gyerekek zokon vették, hogy Ön nem óhajtja őket elvállalni, mint saját gyermekeit, ezért most megígérem, hogy írok még Önnek és magamnak (hogy az Ön becses kedvébe járjak), másik 61 gyereket, de csak azzal a feltétellel, hogy ezeket mind nevükön nevezi, valamint mindegyiket elkíséri minden reggel az óvodába és iskolába.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 29)

Micsoda ferto. Oh Borzalom  Szornyuseg.  Nincs valakinek egy fel csirkeje es egy pohar palinkaja?


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 29)

csocsike írta:


> Micsoda ferto. Oh Borzalom  Szornyuseg.  Nincs valakinek egy fel csirkeje es egy pohar palinkaja?


Paradicsomos káposzta jó lesz?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 29)

Csillag írta:


> Paradicsomos káposzta jó lesz?


 

Dobalni kell nem onteni


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 29)

csocsike írta:


> Dobalni kell nem onteni


Nagyon válogatós vagy. A múltkor nem tetszett a pacal sem, hát lehet így főzni?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 29)

Csillag írta:


> Nagyon válogatós vagy. A múltkor nem tetszett a pacal sem, hát lehet így főzni?


 

Nallunk a vitak elkerulese vegett en fozok. Am megdobbento, meg is eszik


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 29)

Csillag írta:


> Tisztelt Efike!
> 
> A visszautasítási kérelmét sajnos vissza kell utasítanom, ugyanis azóta mióta megkérte a kezem, itt állok talpig menyasszonyi ruhában, amit már azóta kétszer kihíztam, majd újra igazíttattam. Erre tanúm az első és utolsó koszorúslányom Andika, aki szintén itt toporog körülöttem, hogy elkísérhessen a házasságkötőtermbe.
> 
> Vegye tudomásul, hogy a gyerekek zokon vették, hogy Ön nem óhajtja őket elvállalni, mint saját gyermekeit, ezért most megígérem, hogy írok még Önnek és magamnak (hogy az Ön becses kedvébe járjak), másik 61 gyereket, de csak azzal a feltétellel, hogy ezeket mind nevükön nevezi, valamint mindegyiket elkíséri minden reggel az óvodába és iskolába.


Tisztelt talpig fehérben toporzékoló ara,
egyenlőre itt a 11 fiúnév,
Abbot, Abdiás, Abelárd, Abony, Absolon, Achilles, Acsád, Adalbert, Adelmár, Adeodát, Adolár
a hiányzó 50 leánynevet a nászéjszaka után kivánom előterjeszteni. 
Kérem sziveskedjen tájékoztatni kedves férje jobblétre szenderüléséről, hogy sürgősen magamévá tehessem Önt.


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 29)

t. Efi Efraim !

Megdöbbenten értesültem az Ön által Jász-Nagykun-Szolnok megyében okozott demográfiai robbantásról, mely az egyébként is nehéz helyzetben lévő önkormányzatot anyagilag ellehetetlenítette. Ön túlzottan a lelkére vette a KSH népességfogyatkozásról szóló borulátó jóslatait és át ment nyúlba. A megyei jogú városban, ahol az Ön becses, menyasszonyi jogokkal felruházott menyasszonya él, az utcákon mindenhol az Ön gyermekei kóborolnak, mert az ovodai férőhelyek nem tudtak lépést tartani, az Ön mérhetetlen utódnemzési étvágyával.
Az Anyakönyvi Hivatalnál külön Apakönyvi részleget hoztak létre, mivel a gyermekek számára kiosztható nevek elfogytak és azokat előről kellett kezdeni, sorszámmal ellátva. Így fordulhatott elő az, hogy Önnek már van IV. Béla és III. Richárd nevű fiúgyermeke is.
A kisvárosban már megszokott látvánnyá vált, az Anyakönyvi Hivatal előtt talpig menyasszonyi ruhában ácsorgó menyasszonya, akinek fogytán a türelme. 
Ön pedig ez idő alatt kedvenc hobbyjának él, vidáman tevegel a sivatagban és a frigyrelépési felszólításokat avval az indokkal hárítja el, hogy legénybúcsúi kötelezettségét még nem teljesítette maradéktalanul.
Felszólítom, hogy fél órán belül jelenjen meg a házasságkötöző teremben, ellenkező esetben legénybúcsú helyett Öntől fogok végső búcsút venni, melynek jeléül Csillag nevű menyasszonyának a gyászruhát megrendeltem a Váczi utczában.


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 29)

Tisztelt Pixis úr,
ez úton felszólítom Önt, hogy becses személyem piszkálását sziveskedjen sürgősen abbahagyni, ellenkező esetben következő tiltakozó jegyzékemet rovásírással fogom vetni az Ön nemesnek nem nevezhető arcvonásaira.
Nagyon helyes, hogy az utódaim Jász-Nagykun-Szolnok megyében kóborolnak, a levegő jó, és az egészséges fejlődéshez a gyermekeknek szükségük van a sok sétához.
A helyi Önkormányzat anyagi helyzete ne izgassa Önt, mert már beszéltem Lampabél Moncsicsi Mónika miniszterasszonnyal és megigérte, hogy a sör árának emelésével az Önkormányzat hiányát kompenzálni fogja.
A mennyasszonyom sajnos mindaddig nem léphet velem oltár elé, amíg férjezett. Javasoltam, hogy kedves férjét egy adag kakaós tejbegrízzel küldje az örök vadászmezőkre, de mint kiderült, arám nem sajátította még el a kakaós tejbegriz főzésének technikáját. Mindezek miatt sürgősen le kell vetnie a menyasszonyi ruhát és kötényt kell kötnie, mert beiskoláztam egy főzőtanfolyamra. Kedves férjének jobblétre szenderülése után még egy évig viselnie kell a fekete gyászruhát - mely nagyon jól áll a tüske hajához - és utána vagy elveszem, vagy nem.


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 30)

Efike írta:


> ...már beszéltem Lampabél Moncsicsi Mónika miniszterasszonnyal és megigérte, hogy a sör árának emelésével az Önkormányzat hiányát kompenzálni fogja...
> ...arám nem sajátította még el a kakaós tejbegriz főzésének technikáját...


 
Uram, Ön feleslegesen riogat engem a söráremeléssel, ugyanis tudhatná, hogy azt közgyógyigazolványra térítés mentesen kapom, az OEP terhére. 
Azt, hogy Ön a menyasszonyát beiskolázta főzőtanfolyamra, jól tette, mert jelenleg ott tart, hogy a teafőzéshez is szakácskönyvre van szüksége. Most éppen paradicsomos káposztával riogatja népes családját, melynek elkészítéséhez egy hét szabadságot kért munkahelyén. 
Ez annál is inkább aggasztó a számomra, mert kevés szabadsága maradt arra, hogy a gyászruhát és az özvegyi fátyolt kiválassza és méretre igazítassa -melyben Önt fogja utolsó útjára kisérni.


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 30)

csocsike írta:


> Nallunk a vitak elkerulese vegett en fozok. Am megdobbento, meg is eszik


ehes ember nem valogat, eszi nem eszi nem kap mast...


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 30)

Pixi írta:


> Uram, Ön feleslegesen riogat engem a söráremeléssel, ugyanis tudhatná, hogy azt közgyógyigazolványra térítés mentesen kapom, az OEP terhére.
> Azt, hogy Ön a menyasszonyát beiskolázta főzőtanfolyamra, jól tette, mert jelenleg ott tart, hogy a teafőzéshez is szakácskönyvre van szüksége. Most éppen paradicsomos káposztával riogatja népes családját, melynek elkészítéséhez egy hét szabadságot kért munkahelyén.
> Ez annál is inkább aggasztó a számomra, mert kevés szabadsága maradt arra, hogy a gyászruhát és az özvegyi fátyolt kiválassza és méretre igazítassa -melyben Önt fogja utolsó útjára kisérni.


Tisztelt Pixis úr,
kérem, ne vádaskodjon igaztalanul, ne fogja rám, hogy rémhírterjesztő vagyok. 
Biztos tudomásom van róla, hogy - birtokomban van a balatonőszödi kormányülés nem nyilvános második CD felvétele is - a kormány reformprogramjába az intenzív söráremelést is felvette. A javaslatot előterjesztő Véres János elvtárs kifejtette, hogy ezen áll vagy bukik a magyar konvergenciaprogram.
Tekintettel arra, hogy ez a hír és a velejáró megrázkódtatás az Ön korai halálát fogja okozni, megkértem arámat, hogy a főzőtanfolyamról kérjen eltávozást és igazíttassa a gyászruháját, mert az Ön temetésén felcsendülő zene dallamaira feltétlenül táncolni szeretnék vele.


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 30)

Pixi írta:


> Uram, Ön feleslegesen riogat engem a söráremeléssel, ugyanis tudhatná, hogy azt közgyógyigazolványra térítés mentesen kapom, az OEP terhére.
> Azt, hogy Ön a menyasszonyát beiskolázta főzőtanfolyamra, jól tette, mert jelenleg ott tart, hogy a teafőzéshez is szakácskönyvre van szüksége. Most éppen paradicsomos káposztával riogatja népes családját, melynek elkészítéséhez egy hét szabadságot kért munkahelyén.
> Ez annál is inkább aggasztó a számomra, mert kevés szabadsága maradt arra, hogy a gyászruhát és az özvegyi fátyolt kiválassza és méretre igazítassa -melyben Önt fogja utolsó útjára kisérni.


 
Tisztelt Pixi úr!

Az Ön rémhír terjesztése melett nem mehetek el szó nélkül. Tudomásomra jutott, hogy Önt már a XXII. kerületi Népbíróság is vád alá helyezte, miszerint Ön rendszeresen félrevezeti a hatóságokat. Ön azt állítja, hogy én a teát is szakácskönyvet használok, ami nem igaz, mert ha teát akarok inni, akkor telefonos segítséget kérek magától a grúz Tea Termelő Tanács Felügyelőjétől.
Továbbá tudomásomra jutott, hogy Ön rendszeresen megissza a gyerekek kedvenc Süsüje elől a sört, amit direkt "Sárkány" néven hoznak forgalomba. Ez kérem minden paragrafust kimerítő bűntény. Nem hallgathatom el most már azt sem, hogy Önnek honnan van ez a csillapíthatatlan vágya a sör iránt. Kérem Önt gyermekkorában nem kádban fűrdették hanem söröshordóban. Így az is napvilágra került, hogy miért nevezi magát sÖrgrófnak. 
Még azt is el kell, hogy mondjam, mert nem hallgathatom el kedves jövendőbelim elől, T. Efike elől, hogy Ön gyertya öntésbe és mézeskalács sütésbe kezdett. Úgy gondolom, hogy ezekkel a tevékenységeivel is hátsó szándékai vannak és ezennel felhívom mindenki figyelmét, hogy tartsák Önön az összes kontaktlencséjüket.


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 30)

Csillag írta:


> Még azt is el kell, hogy mondjam, mert nem hallgathatom el kedves jövendőbelim elől, T. Efike elől, hogy Ön gyertya öntésbe és mézeskalács sütésbe kezdett. Úgy gondolom, hogy ezekkel a tevékenységeivel is hátsó szándékai vannak és ezennel felhívom mindenki figyelmét, hogy tartsák Önön az összes kontaktlencséjüket.


Borzasztó! Felháborító! Rettenetes! Most végre kibújt a szög a zsákból! Pixi tehát nem is sörgróf, hanem vasorrú bába és azért süt mézeskalácsot, hogy becsalogassa Jancsit és Juliskát. Pedofil :evil: 
Fúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúj


----------



## andika (2006 Október 30)

nA VÉGRE!!
KÖNNYESRE RÖHÖGTEM MAGAM!
ISTENEM,MINT RÉGEN!!!


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 30)

T. Csillag kis- és menyasszony !

Az Ön kétségbeesett védekezése nevetséges, amikor a Grúz Tea Terméktanácsra hivatkozik, ugyanis annak én vagyok az elnöke és az Efi életére esküszöm, hogy a telefon feltalálása óta Öntől nem volt fogadott hívásom.
Kénytelen vagyok kiteregetni azt is, hogy Ön, a Háziasszony Képzö Tanoda hallgatójaként bablevesből folyamatosan bukásra állt, mely értesülés Szalmon Ella nevezetű osztályfőnökétől származik. Ellácska azt is elmondta, hogy Ön a pótvizsgán összekeverte a rántást a rántottával, minek következtében Önt évismétlésre kötelezték. 
Az Ön írásából az is kitűnik, hogy Ön aggódik a gyermekek kedvencéért, Süsüért, mely aggodalom teljesen felesleges, mivel a mai gyermekek Süsüt nem ismerik, ugyanis nem szerepel a Cartoon Network kínálatában.
Az én mézeskalács sütő ambícióm iránti aggodalma is felesleges, ugyanis a gyermekeket mézeskalácscsal már nem lehet léprecsalni, csak a hotdögöt, a hamburgert és a sajtburgert ismerik fel, ha megfelelő mennyiségű csipszet is mellékelünk hozzá.
Ami az Ön által említett hátsó szándékaimat illeti, ez az értesülése értékelhető, de ezen szándékaim csak formás női miniszoknya illetve áramvonalas farmernadrág felbukkanása esetén kerülnek felszínre, de akkor folyamatosan.


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 30)

Tisztelt Pixis úr,
kénytelen vagyok hangot adni legmélyebb felháborodásomnak azon hazug vádak miatt, melyekkel Ön arámat Csillagot illetni merészeli.A Grúz Tea Terméktanács Önt már fél éve megfosztotta minden tisztségétől és kiebrudalta a Grúz Tea Terméktanács impozáns elnöki szobájából, miután Önt sikasztáson érték, mivel magánlevelezését is a Grúz Tea Terméktanács tealevelein folytatta. Szégyen és gyalázat!
Az Ön álságos tevékenysége miatt a Grúz Tea Terméktanács nemzetközi elismerése is megrendült, többek között Csillag kisasszony is a doktorátusát teafőzésből Kinai Tea Terméktanács elnöke Csing Huau Lie professzor és az Indiai Tea Terméktanács nagytekintélyű elnöke Prof. Hasa Fosyk előtt védte meg.
Csillag kisasszony kiváló teljesítménnyel tanul a Háziasszony Képzö Tanoda hallgatójaként és kiváló eredményt ért el a Jókai-bableves, a csülkös bableves főzésében. Szalmon Ella pikkel Csillagra, mert Csillagnak volt bátorsága felfedni Szalmon Ella üzelmeit.


----------



## Judit (2006 Október 30)

Efike írta:


> Ami a házassági ajánlatomat illeti, az természetesen továbbra is fenntartom, mert hitvesem Véreskezű Judit határozott óhaja, hogy kíméljem őt. A kitűzött házassági ceremónián kegyed nem jelent meg azzal a nevetséges indokkal, hogy már férjezett. Kérem, mérgezze meg tisztelt férjét egy kakaós tejbegrízzel és ezt követően semmi akadálya nem lehet, boldog együttlétünknek.
> A kegyed által hivatkozott gyermekekhez sajnos nincs közöm, de vállalom őket, ha Ön megigéri, hogy együttlétünk óráiban nem hemzsegnek a lábam alatt. Ellenben ragaszkodom az általam kivitelezendő 61 gyermekhez is, amennyiben ez kegyednek nem okoz megterhelést.
> Kiváló tisztelettel


 
látom nagy fába vágtad a fejszédet Efikém!


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 30)

Judit írta:


> látom nagy fába vágtad a fejszédet Efikém!


Tisztelt hitvesem Judit,
felesleges dolog a csodálkozásodnak hangot adni, hiszen nagyon jól tudod, hogy a szeplőtelen fogalmazás mestere vagyok.


----------



## Judit (2006 Október 30)

Efike írta:


> Tisztelt hitvesem Judit,
> felesleges dolog a csodálkozásodnak hangot adni, hiszen nagyon jól tudod, hogy a szeplőtelen fogalmazás mestere vagyok.


én egyáltalán nem csodálkozom drágaságom!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 30)

A kolkok szeplosek. Itt valami nem stimmel


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 30)

csocsike írta:


> A kolkok szeplosek. Itt valami nem stimmel


Tisztelt Csöcsike!

Fel vagyok dúlva ezen a kijelentésén, Ön kétségbevonja a 61 gyermekünk származását, főleg úgy, hogy a keresztgyerekeit még egyszer sem látogatta meg. Mielőtt meglettek a gyerekek, Efike megígérte, hogy Ön fogja őket pelenkázni, etetni és szépre jóre nevelni és nekem nem is kell velük csinálni semmit sem. Ezen felháborító kijelentéséért én Öntől megvonom a békauszonyát és helyette lúdtalpat ragasztatok az ön talpára Pixivel. Mostanában Pixi amúgyis vállalkozó kedvében van, szerintem ezt is örömmel megteszi. 

Mellesleg látom, hogy Ön kihasználja azt a helyzetet, hogy Efike most nincs itt, mert sűrgősen el kellett mennie az elektromos villanykörte feltaláló versenyre.:4:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 30)

Igen tisztelt Csillag. 


En mar korabban is eszrevettem , hogy on fel van dulva. Valoszinu a mindenre kepes Efike dulta fel, miutan a tizenkettedik vilanykortefeltalao versenyen is 12-bol a huszadik lett. Hogy Efie onnek mit igert, az teljessen mellekes ,talan anyi jelentosege van mint ellenpisilni a Niagara vizesesnek.
Megjegyeznem, hogy on egy igen galad anya, ha a hatvanyozodot szeplos kolkeit az en kezeimre bizna.Egyebkent ,ajanlom onnek, hogy az en bekaiszonyaimat csak ne piszkalja,mert az iszonypiszkalast elharito lezeriranyitasu petrencesrudam mindig nallam van.


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 31)

T. Csillag kis- és menyasszony !

Nagyon szép Öntől, hogy hónapok óta tetőtől talpig fehérben, kitartóan és lankadatlanul várja Efi nevű, lankadófélben levő szive választottját a házasságkötöző terem előtt. De a hírek szerint, amíg leendő hites ura fáradhatatlanul intézi halaszthatatlan nőügyeit a messzi távolban, addig Ön chippendale fiúkkal az ölében hetyeg a sarki mulatóban. 
Az, hogy Ön szakadatlanul anyai örömök elé néz, abból adódik, hogy Ön takarékossági okokból az utolsó bevásárlásakor nagymennyiségű, lejárt szavatosságú és ezért leértékelt óvszert vásárolt a TESCO-ban, melynek mindkét vége nyitott. Igy az előírásoknak ugyan nem felel meg, viszont gazdaságos, mert többször felhasználható és sötétben is könnyen üzembehelyezhető.
A gyermekekkel kapcsolatban, amikor a Gyámhatóság megfeddte Önt, hogy azok alsóruházata meglehetősen szutykos, Ön avval védekezett, hogy naponta cserélnek alsót. Csak azt hallgatta el, hogy egymás között. 

pixi, Gyámhatósági Ombuds_manus


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 31)

csocsike írta:


> ...on egy igen galad anya, ha a hatvanyozodot szeplos kolkeit...


 
T. Keresztapi, Ön miért van kiakadva azon, hogy a gyermekek szeplősek. Tudni kell, hogy fennt nevezett hölgy igen nagy forgalmat bonyolít le és a gyermekek még magzat korukban gyakran fényt kaptak, mely hatására érzékeny kis bőrükön apró kis foltok, szeplők jelentek meg. 
Mire a nem kellő faktorszámú _napolaj_ elérte őket, már késő volt.
Ne értetlenkedjen itt, mert a Csillag kisasszony által ajánlott lúdtalp helyett lánctalpat hegesztek a talpaira és bevetem Afganisztánban !


----------



## szlemese (2006 Október 31)

Igen tisztelt Csillag asszony, és Efike! 
Mint a JászNagyKun Szolnok megyei és városi területi gyermek védelmező, azt hiszem közbe kell avatkoznom. 
Először is: Efike: az a 61 gyerek mind Önhöz tartozik, akikről tudomásom szerint odzkodik gondoskodni. Ezért 2+ főt kellett alkalmazni a gyámvonalon, egy védős nénit, és egy gyámolító nénit. A gyámolító hölgy nemcsak az Ön gyermekeivel foglalatoskodik, hanem kedves leendő arájával is, ezért pluszfinanszírozásra nyújtotta be igényét. ez jelentősen megterheli a kasszát. 
Kedves jövendőbelije már főzi a kását, amibe besegít a védős néni is. Tudja volt, Ők a múlt század elején nagyon hatékonyan működtek "megunt férjek eltüntetése" címen rendezett össznépi felvilágosító program keretén belül. 
Kedves Csillag: kitartását és türelmét kérem az ügyben, kavargassa szorgalmasan a kását, és ha úgy gondolja, hogy nem akar élete végéig talpig fehérben maradni, csak szóljon nyugodta, beszervezünk Önnek egy hatékonyabb férjet, ismerek is egy jelöltet, böcsületes ember, Pixi névre hallgat.


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 1)

Elnezest kedves csevegok de ezt nem birom tovabb szotlanul ! Szeretnem tudomasotokra hozni , hogy a Pixi nevu uriember nem jelolt es nem indul a roncs-derbyn . Remenytelenul vartok ra mert itt van a szivemcsucskeben es lathatatlan porazon tartom a bozontosrostelyos kozeleben .


----------



## szlemese (2006 November 1)

Pixi, szétszednek a nők!!


----------



## Katalina (2006 November 1)

Pixi írta:


> T. Csillag kis- és menyasszony !
> 
> Nagyon szép Öntől, hogy hónapok óta tetőtől talpig fehérben, kitartóan és lankadatlanul várja Efi nevű, lankadófélben levő szive választottját a házasságkötöző terem előtt. De a hírek szerint, amíg leendő hites ura fáradhatatlanul intézi halaszthatatlan nőügyeit a messzi távolban, addig Ön chippendale fiúkkal az ölében hetyeg a sarki mulatóban.
> Az, hogy Ön szakadatlanul anyai örömök elé néz, abból adódik, hogy Ön takarékossági okokból az utolsó bevásárlásakor nagymennyiségű, lejárt szavatosságú és ezért leértékelt óvszert vásárolt a TESCO-ban, melynek mindkét vége nyitott. Igy az előírásoknak ugyan nem felel meg, viszont gazdaságos, mert többször felhasználható és sötétben is könnyen üzembehelyezhető.
> ...


 
--------------------------------
Szakadatlan röhögésbőél kifolyólagosan hamarosan nekem is alsóneműt kell cserélni, de sajnos momentán nincs kivel .


----------



## Efike (2006 November 1)

Katalina írta:


> --------------------------------
> Szakadatlan röhögésbőél kifolyólagosan hamarosan nekem is alsóneműt kell cserélni, de sajnos momentán nincs kivel .


Szivesen vállalom veled az alsóneműcserét, remélem nem szorít, nem nedves és fodros.


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 1)

Katalina írta:


> ...Szakadatlan röhögésből kifolyólagosan hamarosan nekem is alsóneműt kell cserélni, de sajnos momentán nincs kivel .


Kedves Katalina !
Ön elkerülhette volna ezt a kínos helyzetet, ha elolvassa a 'Fórum Szabályzatot' és az erre a topicra előírt *Pampers* Active Baby Maxi-t használta volna, alföldi szárnyasbetéttel kombinálva. 
Így most nincs más hátra, kérem cseréljen tömitést !


----------



## Melitta (2006 November 1)

Efike írta:


> Szivesen vállalom veled az alsóneműcserét, remélem nem szorít, nem nedves és fodros.


 
ajanlom az atombugyit,terdig er es bugyirozsaszin, lehet az Efike kedvence,erre gerjed a fiu


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 1)

FiFike írta:


> ...a Pixi nevu uriember nem jelolt es nem indul a roncs-derbyn . Remenytelenul vartok ra mert itt van a szivemcsucskeben es lathatatlan porazon tartom a bozontosrostelyos kozeleben .


Köszönöm Fifike, ezek itt azt hiszik, hogy én csak úgy beülök mindenféle lerobbant, agyonhasznált, ócska csotrogányba. 
Ha pedig lehet válogatni a szived csücske és a b.rostélyos között, akkor szives engedelmeddel én az utóbbit választanám, ugyanis szeretek résen lenni...


----------



## Efike (2006 November 2)

Pixi írta:


> Kedves Katalina !
> Ön elkerülhette volna ezt a kínos helyzetet, ha elolvassa a 'Fórum Szabályzatot' és az erre a topicra előírt *Pampers* Active Baby Maxi-t használta volna, alföldi szárnyasbetéttel kombinálva.
> Így most nincs más hátra, kérem cseréljen tömitést !


Kedves Katalina, ez úton értesítem Önt, hogy a Pixi nevű söralátét egy pancser. Az alföldi szárnyasbetét ugyanis vámpir, mert szárnya van, sötétben él és vért szív.


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 2)

Efikem ! Visitok a felelemtol (es a nevetestol ), hogy mikor repul felem egy ilyen alfoldi vampir 
Viszont a pancser jelzo elszomoritott mert egy buzgo cserkeszt nem illik holmi soralatetnak titulalni :-(
Csereltunk mar belyeget , szalvetat .......es most az alsonemu csereje jott a divatba ,- adunk-veszunk-cserelunk es no a gyujtemeny .....


----------



## Melitta (2006 November 2)

Psota Iren


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 2)

Emlekezteto a cserebereloknek ! 
A bugyi önmagában még nem fogamzásgátló eszköz!;-)


----------



## andika (2006 November 2)

FiFike írta:


> Emlekezteto a cserebereloknek !
> A bugyi önmagában még nem fogamzásgátló eszköz!;-)


erényőv??


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 2)

:..: Andika pussz neked es itt egy alfoldi vicc : 
Miért jok a szegedi csajok??? 
Mert nem azt mondják hogy még egyszer, hanem hogy még öccör...


----------



## Efike (2006 November 2)

andika írta:


> erényőv??


Az, az. Tudod, amit a Csöcsi vett fel nadrágszíj helyett :twisted:


----------



## andika (2006 November 2)

Efike írta:


> Az, az. Tudod, amit a Csöcsi vett fel nadrágszíj helyett :twisted:


 

az a szuszpenzor!!
..de lehet,hogy azt meg a Duli hordja...?


----------



## Efike (2006 November 2)

Nem tudom, hogy a Duli mit hord, mert Csöcsi nem küldte el. Ha elküldte volna, akkor tudnám, hogy mit nem hord :twisted:


----------



## Judit (2006 November 2)

FiFike írta:


> :..: Andika pussz neked es itt egy alfoldi vicc :
> Miért jok a szegedi csajok???
> Mert nem azt mondják hogy még egyszer, hanem hogy még öccör...



pfffffffffff...


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 2)

Judit írta:


> pfffffffffff...


Jó van na, akkó legyen csak néccör !
Külömben is Te mán pásti vagy...


----------



## Efike (2006 November 3)

Pixi írta:


> Jó van na, akkó legyen csak néccör !
> Külömben is Te mán pásti vagy...


Félreérted. Azt magyarázná, hogy héccör


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 3)

Szögediesen ; pösti lett a Judit !?
"Külömben is Te mán pásti vagy..." Te Pixi ez olyan romasan hangzik , tan van benned 1-2 vonohuzas ?;-)


----------



## Judit (2006 November 3)

Efike írta:


> Félreérted. Azt magyarázná, hogy héccör


egyem a szíved...


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 3)

Judit írta:


> egyem a szíved...


 

Kessel villaval


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 3)

FiFike írta:


> Szögediesen ; pösti lett a Judit !?
> "Külömben is Te mán pásti vagy..." Te Pixi ez olyan romasan hangzik , tan van benned 1-2 vonohuzas ?;-)


 

Meg nincs, de lesz. Mar beszeltem a fiukkal


----------



## Judit (2006 November 3)

csocsike írta:


> Kessel villaval


csakis....én egy kultúrált kannibál vagyok. 8)


----------



## Judit (2006 November 3)

csocsike írta:


> Meg nincs, de lesz. Mar beszeltem a fiukkal


Pixit benevezted egy "Átváltoztatjuk" műsorra?


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 3)

Judit írta:


> Pixit benevezted egy "Átváltoztatjuk" műsorra?


 

Aha, Lopni mar tud, most a bazsevalast tanulja


----------



## Judit (2006 November 3)

csocsike írta:


> Aha, Lopni mar tud, most a bazsevalast tanulja


Aha...ma még a bazseválást tanulja, holnap meg már az országos cigányvajda címért fog indulni, majd meglátod.


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 3)

Judit írta:


> Aha...ma még a bazseválást tanulja, holnap meg már az országos cigányvajda címért fog indulni, majd meglátod.


 

A torteto sorosrekesz Micsoda karier


----------



## Katalina (2006 November 3)

Pixi írta:


> Kedves Katalina !
> Ön elkerülhette volna ezt a kínos helyzetet, ha elolvassa a 'Fórum Szabályzatot' és az erre a topicra előírt *Pampers* Active Baby Maxi-t használta volna, alföldi szárnyasbetéttel kombinálva.
> Így most nincs más hátra, kérem cseréljen tömitést !


-------
Köszönöm gondoskodó sorajit , láccik Pixi, hogy Ön igazi úriember.
Sajnos a tömítés-csere újabb megoldhatatlan(nak láccó) akadályokat teremt számomra, megfelelő szakember hiányolása végett. Miáltal kénytelen leszek a lekközelebbi - leginkább vakok és gyengénlátók körében látogatott - utcasarkon szerencsét próbállni.


----------



## Katalina (2006 November 3)

Efike írta:


> Szivesen vállalom veled az alsóneműcserét, remélem nem szorít, nem nedves és fodros.


 

Efike !
Szíves ajánlatára válaszolva van szerencsém tudomására hozni, hogy az említett alsóneműt jelenleg is folyamatosan szárítom a jótékony napsütésben, ami engem ugyan nem szorít,nem is fodros, ellenben halmozottan csipkés.


----------



## Efike (2006 November 3)

Tisztelt Katalina,
halmozottan csipkés alsóneműjének intenziv szárítására melegen ajánlom a Közép-Keleten honos hamszint, amely percek alatt végezni fog a nedvességtartalommal.


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 3)

Hahaha Katalina ! Felenk is valtoznak az emberek . Tobb ferfiu allt az egyik kozismert utcasarkon botra tamaszkodva es beszelgettek . ( Toronto-Bloor str. orvosi rendelo elott ) Kiszoltam nekik a kocsibol , hogy par eve mas bottal dicsekedtek .  Egyebkent manapsag a feher bot , felhomaly valoban elonyos !


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 4)

Idézetek, szemelvények, a legutóbbi 24 óra terméséből :


> -Te Pixi ez olyan romasan hangzik , tan van benned 1-2 vonohuzas ?...
> -Meg nincs, de lesz. Mar beszeltem a fiukkal...
> -Aha, Lopni mar tud, most a bazsevalast tanulja...
> -Aha...ma még a bazseválást tanulja, holnap meg már az országos cigányvajda címért fog indulni, majd meglátod...
> -A torteto sorosrekesz Micsoda karier...


Az anyatok istenit, hat te en man lassan kezdem utani a magyarokat, a fene ette vona oket...
Az igaz, hogy man egesz jol bazsevalunk, de az is biztos Csocsi, hogy a te notadat huzzuk el eloszor, de asztat asztan nagyon. 
Tanuk sora egybehangzójan fogja allitani, hogy az egesz ugy kezdodott, hogy a pixi egy marha nagyot visszarugott...


----------



## pitti (2006 November 4)

Pixi írta:


> Idézetek, szemelvények, a legutóbbi 24 óra terméséből :
> 
> Az anyatok istenit, hat te en man lassan kezdem utani a magyarokat, a fene ette vona oket...
> Az igaz, hogy man egesz jol bazsevalunk, de az is biztos Csocsi, hogy a te notadat huzzuk el eloszor, de asztat asztan nagyon.
> Tanuk sora egybehangzójan fogja allitani, hogy az egesz ugy kezdodott, hogy a pixi egy marha nagyot visszarugott...


Ha acc sort nyakon vagom neked....:4:


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 4)

pitti írta:


> Ha acc sort nyakon vagom neked....:4:


Tijed az osszes söröm, csak kezgyé má neki...
Bevallom, téged féreismertelek, Te egy Úr vagy !


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 4)

FiFike írta:


> ...Tobb ferfiu allt az egyik kozismert utcasarkon botra tamaszkodva es beszelgettek . ( Toronto-Bloor str. orvosi rendelo elott ) Kiszoltam nekik a kocsibol , hogy par eve mas bottal dicsekedtek...


Hát Fifike, Te aztán tudsz lankasztani ! Ez a kiszólásod sok + viagrába fog kerülni szegényeknek. Az biztos, hogy ezekután a Bloor Streeten soha nem fogok megállni, a háziorvosom által előírt botra támaszkodva. Szerénységem pegig azt diktálja, hogy a másikkal ne dicsekedjek, még akkor sem, ha vóna mijér...


----------



## Katalina (2006 November 4)

Karsay István írta:


> Vérpőrkölt:
> 
> Sziasztok, ez volt a kedvenc kajám reggelente.
> Csak nagyon kevés helyen lehet kapni.
> ...


 

NEM MONDOD ???
Régebben én is sokx ettem ott... 
(Pestről hazafelé jövet..., a vérpöri non fini volt - most pedig müzlit ettem 
joghurttal-micsoda különbség ??!!  )


----------



## Katalina (2006 November 4)

.  Egyebkent manapsag a feher bot , felhomaly valoban elonyos ![/quote]
-----------------------------------
Fifike Te egy tüneményes csajszi vagy, és annyira megértő,
...bár Téged még hasonló veszélyhelyzet nem fenyegethet, de ki tudhatja ?? Jobb felkészülni...


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 4)

Ezt most olvastam a Holgyek topikjaban , megnyerte tetszesemet ;-)


> A férfi addig él, míg kíván. A nő, amíg kívánják.


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 5)

FiFike írta:


> Idézet:
> A férfi addig él, míg kíván. A nő, amíg kívánják.
> Ezt most olvastam a Holgyek topikjaban , megnyerte tetszesemet ;-)


Idézet :
_"A nős férfiak tovább élnek, de szivesebben halnak meg..."_
FiFike, remélem ez is elnyeri a tetszésedet...


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 6)

Igen-igen ...ez sem rossz


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 21)

Nem tagadom, hogy a nők bolondok. A Mindenható olyannak teremtette őket, hogy illjenek a férfiakhoz.- George Eliot

# Ha egy házaspár nem jön ki egymással, elválhatnak, de ha nem házasok, akkor ez lehetetlen. Ez egy olyan kötelék, amit csak a halál választhat szét.
- Somerset Maugham

Az első ember, aki a női arcot egy rózsához hasonlította, biztos, hogy igazi költő volt. Az első ember viszont, aki ezt elismételte, biztos, hogy egy idióta volt.
- Salvador Dalí

Kicsit irónikus, de elgondolkodtató.


----------



## andika (2006 November 21)

Amit a nő mond...



...és amire gondol közben.


Szeretnénk...
Akarok egy...

Dönts Te, drágám...
Azt hiszem, egyértelmű a dolog...

Ahogyan Te szeretnéd...
Ezt megjegyzem magamnak...

Beszélnünk kellene vele.
Panaszkodnék egy kicsit neki.

Nem vagyok mérges.
Hát persze, hogy dühös vagyok, te bunkó.

Most olyan... férfias vagy.
Meg kellene fürödnöd, és borotválkozhatnál is.

Rendkívül figyelmes voltál ma éjjel...
Ez volt az a hatalmas szex, amiről tegnap beszéltél?

Ma nem tudnék érzelmileg megfelelően reagálni...
Intimbetétet tesztelek éppen...

Legyünk romantikusak, kapcsold le a lámpát...
Túl vastag a combom.

A konyhánk már korszerűtlen.
Vehetnél egy új házat.

Új függöny kellene...
...meg bútor és tapéta és...

A képet akasszuk oda.
Inkább ide kellene...

Jaj! Valami zajt hallottam!
Jó, hogy el nem alszol itt nekem!

Szeretsz engem egyáltalán?
Kinéztem magamnak valamit a kirakatban.



Hogyan is lehet hirdetni itten?

Mennyire szeretsz Te engem?
Elköltöttem ma egy rakás pénzt az áruházban.

Egy perc múlva kész vagyok.
Rúgd le a cipőd, és nyugodtan kapcsold be a TV-t.

Olyan kövér vagyok...
Mondd, hogy gyönyörű vagyok.

Figyelsz rám egyáltalán?
Véged van.

Igen
Nem

Nem
Nem

Talán
Nem

Sajnálom...
Sajnálhatod...

Ízlik ez az étel?
Könnyű elkészíteni, úgyhogy jobb, ha hozzászoksz.

Nem sikítottam.
Hát persze, hogy sikítok, amikor olyan fontos dolog jutott eszembe.


Ha a kérdés: &quot;Mi a baj drágám?&quot;


Még mindig ugyanaz.
Semmi

Semmi
Minden

Minden
Hol az intinbetétem?

Valóban semmi.
Csak az, hogy egy bunkó vagy.

Most nem akarok beszélni róla.
Gyere vissza később, addigra kitalálok valamit


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 21)

andika írta:


> Amit a nő mond...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Találó, akár elismerjük, akár nem.


----------



## sztzs (2006 November 23)

*Mikszáth Kálmán mondta*

*
- Mikor a magyar ember világra jön, akkor is isznak, mikor a világból kimegy, akkor is isznak; hát miért legyen ő aztán közbül józan? 
*


----------



## sztzs (2006 November 23)

*no nézd csak!*


----------



## Anry (2006 November 23)

sztzs írta:


>



Off!
Bocs!

Jól vagy, nem ért kár a mai földrengés miatt?


----------



## sztzs (2006 November 23)

Anry írta:


> Off!
> Bocs!
> 
> Jól vagy, nem ért kár a mai földrengés miatt?


 
Képzeld, észre sem vettem, az utcán voltam, mentem tanítani!


----------



## zolikv (2006 November 24)

király lesz a kocsma de legyen benne sültkolbász is


----------



## sztzs (2006 December 2)




----------



## biborka (2006 December 2)

Szervusztok!
Azt hiszem itt gyakori vendég leszek, ha jöhetek, egyenlőre csak beköszönök, további szép napot....


----------



## merson (2006 December 19)

Sziasztok! Jövő tavasszal nyílik Dorogon az Elintéző nevű Grand Café (az úri közönség verekszik). Mindenkit szeretettel várunk! Belépés díjtalan, kilépés bizonytalan!


----------



## lackovar (2007 Február 2)

No kedves bolondok háza ! Egy kis "rejtvény"! Várom a téteket az exhumálásig!


----------



## Jaky (2007 Február 4)

andika írta:


> Amit a nő mond...
> 
> ...és amire gondol közben.
> 
> ...


 
Ajajjj!
Pedig már azt hittem, kezdem lassan megérteni a másik NEM-et


----------



## Zefir (2007 Február 10)

*soproni sört kérek *

Soproni sörötök van, ugye? Kettőt kérek!!  csocsi


----------



## Zefir (2007 Február 10)

*kv*

jah és egy kávét is  Köszi


----------



## Melitta (2007 Február 10)

Ki az aki ennyit valogat? mar nem is jo a canadian a blue a korona?


----------



## casuale (2007 Február 11)

A VÉrpÖrkÖlttŐl MÉg Nem Leszel VÁmpÍr, Csak Egy "Éhes DisznÓ"


----------



## formás (2007 Február 11)

Én mindenkit várok szeretettel. Nálam kávé, sőr, jó kis bor, és talán egy kis vadhús is található!!!


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 21)

lackovar írta:


> No kedves bolondok háza ! Egy kis "rejtvény"! Várom a téteket az exhumálásig!


 
Wow!
Én is akarok ilyet! 
Mikor kezdjük meg az exhumálást??? :shock:


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 21)

Úgy néz ki, be fogják tiltani Milne, Micimackó című meséjét:

*A "Micimackó" a legdrogosabb mese. 

Malacka parázik - bélyeg, lsd 
Füles lassú - fű, 
Micimackó dülöngél - heroin, 
Tigris ugrál - speed. 

Következtetés: Róbert Gida a dealer! Szoval csak ovatossan az allatmesekkel.*


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 21)

Azt hiszem, a többi mesével is vigyáznunk kellene! :twisted:

A Vasorrú Bába pedofil, mert szereti a gyerekeket




Hófehérkét nem is tudom, hogy minek minősítsem, miután esténként 7 törpével fexik le. Na és a mostohamamája, az őstermelő, aki mérgezett almákkal kereskedik.





De, például a Piroska és a farkas népszerű tudományos, mert a vadász nem öli meg az alvó farkast, hanem, érzéstelenítés nélkül felvágja a hasát és kövekkel pakolja tele. Szintén alkalmas ez a mese arra, hogy megmutassa a tanulni vágyó gyermekeknek, hogy a nagyobb fajsúlyú kővel teli farkas elmerül a vízben.



Természettudományi szempontból is érdekes a mese, mert a farkas ugye a nagyit nem rágta meg, hanem egyben nyelte le. Mint egy Boa Constrictor. :mrgreen:


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 21)

*Köszönöm, hogy meghallgattatok és elbeszélgethettem saját magammal.*
*Nagyon élvezetes volt. Viszketős fogazatom ellenére, sziporkázásommal beírtam magam a halhatatlanok nagy könyvébe. *

*Köszönöm. Köszönöm. Köszönöm.:0: :23:*


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 21)

*Hahó!*
*Hol van Mindenki? *
*Kihalt a Párt?*


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 23)

*GYERMEKEIM!*
*MIÉRT ÜRES A KOCSMA????:shock:*
*MÁR ELMÚLT DÉL! MINDEN ÚRIHÖLGY ÉS ÚRIEMBER PÖZSGŐZHET, PÁLINKÁZHAT, SÖRÖZHET! ÉS JÓ EBÉDHEZ SZÓL A NÓTA*


----------



## Melitta (2007 Március 1)

Itt vagyok , itt vagyok, sort ide , bort ide.....


----------



## oma (2007 Március 1)

...meg egy barna lanyt


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Március 1)

*A sör, meg a bor, no meg a BONBON oké.
De nekem inkább a BARNA FIÚT ide :mrgreen:*


----------



## böbike (2007 Március 1)

Az sem baj, ha fehér lovon jön...


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Március 1)

böbike írta:


> Az sem baj, ha fehér lovon jön...


 
Azt nem tudom, hogy egy ló, hogyan fér be a kocsmába :lol:
Persze, addig, míg nem a pálinkánkat lefegyeli ..., akár fehér medvén is jöhet :mrgreen:


----------



## bique (2007 Március 1)

sajnos már megőszültem 1 kicsit , na meg lovam sincsen azért én is jöhetek ??


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Március 1)

bique írta:


> sajnos már megőszültem 1 kicsit , na meg lovam sincsen azért én is jöhetek ??


 
Az ősz, az majdnem fehér 
A ló helyett meg jó a fehér medve is :mrgreen:
Csak egy a kérdés: milyen italt is kész?


----------



## bique (2007 Március 1)

egykis ágyazott szílváért még huncutságot is elkövetnék..


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Március 1)

bique írta:


> egykis ágyazott szílváért még huncutságot is elkövetnék..


 
Persze, csak ha mézesre gondolsz 
Aztán, meg majd jön a lavórós a húsdarálóval és jól ledarál :twisted:


----------



## oma (2007 Március 1)

Forgoszel írta:


> *A sör, meg a bor, no meg a BONBON oké.
> De nekem inkább a BARNA FIÚT ide :mrgreen:*



Hogy ez miert nem igy jutott nekem is az eszembe??? Nohaaaat, venulok csakugyan. Ide azzal a barna fiuval!


----------



## Heltyű (2007 Március 5)

Nekem mindegy milyen a haja, van-e lova) Csak nős ne legyen


----------



## Forex (2007 Április 9)

Milyen itókák lesznek? BlueHwaii -t tudtok keverni?

--
Pénzügyi tanácsadó


----------



## Melitta (2007 Április 10)

Ki az aki ennyit valogat?
Kapsz egy Bloody Mary-t es slusz.


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 15)

ritus0105 írta:


> Az életet nem lehet elrontani, csupán a mindennapokat. Aki eltékozolja napjait, végül elrontja egész életét!


Ritus!
Ugy latszik ez valami aranykopes lehet mert ma mar masodszor talalkozom ezzel a szamomra ertelmetlen mondassal  


Na hol van az a feher paci mert a hercegrol mar regen lemondtam  
Mit iszunk ?????
Egeszsegunkre !


----------



## Dóri71 (2007 Május 20)

Sziasztok!
Olan jó olvasni benneteket, végre egy kis vidámság
:0: :ugras: :ugras: :ugras: :ugras:


----------



## Dóri71 (2007 Május 20)

Úgy látszik, a nyelvemen kívül csak a kezem szokott még összeakadni, szóval:
OLYAN, nah


----------



## Zsokesz (2007 Július 1)

*paci a kocsmában*

Ezt szeretném, ha valaki kifejtené! Mármint a ló a kocsmában, a halottmosás felmerülését! Vagy inkább olvassak utánna!
Úgy lesz! \\m/ 
Ja, most látom, hogy ez lenne itt a Bolondok Háza! Akkor már minden világos!:4:


----------



## Platfus (2007 Július 3)

Egy Johnit W- t kólával meg jéggel lehet itt kapni? :roll:


----------



## Platfus (2007 Július 3)

:mrgreen:


Melitta írta:


> Kapsz egy Bloody Mary-t es slusz.


 
:shock: :shock: Ééééééééén?! Ne ííííííjjeszgessé' má!
Attól én csak :3:ni tudok.  :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Melitta (2007 Július 3)

Pedig azt irja az ujsag.......a paradicsom nagyon egeszseges


----------



## Platfus (2007 Július 3)

Melitta írta:


> Pedig azt irja az ujsag.......a paradicsom nagyon egeszseges


nem is az ellen ágállok te!  
nálam ugyanis a vodka tudathasadást okoz!  
ezért mondom én hogy csak olyat iszom, ami pasi és gyalog jár!   
szal ide nekem az összes Johni Walkert, had folytom kólába mindet!:mrgreen:


----------



## Bori74 (2007 Július 25)

Sziasztok! Friss hús vagyok ezen a környéken. Vidám címe van ennek a fórumnak, ezért néha benézek majd ide. Egyébként Kecskemétről firkálgatok, könyvesboltban dolgozom, gyereket nevelek és főiskolára járok.


----------



## AnitaKriszta (2007 Augusztus 6)

Ez olyan kocsma, ahol velőspirítóst is lehet kapni? Az az igazi...  nyammm  :7:


----------



## AnitaKriszta (2007 Augusztus 6)

:7: helyett: :777:


----------



## [email protected] (2007 Szeptember 3)

A velőspirítós tényleg nagyon finom, bár gyerekkoromban ettem utoljára.
Akkor szerettem nagyon. Ha van, én is kérnék egy adagot!!


----------



## nagyarpad (2007 Szeptember 9)

Erdekes forum Majd meg erre nezek.


----------



## lajos010 (2007 Szeptember 13)

na vegre igazi babsalata 

cya lajos


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Szeptember 20)

jég dupla wiskyvel


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Szeptember 20)

aztán jöhet a velőspirítós is


----------



## Csabius (2007 Október 3)

Nem, a piritós sült kacsamájas zsírral + lilahagymával a legjobb. Meg egy pohár veres borral!


----------



## ziGiStaR (2007 Október 3)

haat a napokban voltam egy jo helyen ahol kituno barna csapolt sort lehet inni es melle annyi perecet eszel amennyi csak beledfer  
bar a velospiritos megjobb lenne


----------



## Karsay István (2007 Október 3)

A velős pritós nagyon fini egy 
kis lila hagymával, nyámi - nyámi!


----------



## Platfus (2007 Október 3)

Sziasztok!  
Ti tényleg nem szégyelitek magatokat, kora reggel ilyesmikről beszélni?! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Karsay István (2007 Október 3)

álmos vagyok, éhes vagyok!


----------



## Platfus (2007 Október 3)

Karsay István írta:


> álmos vagyok, éhes vagyok!


_Én meg mérges vagyok! :roll: :evil: - magamra-
De ez se tarthat örökké. :roll:


----------



## bekesi39 (2008 Február 19)

Kocsma kockás piros abroszal leteritve illatozik a pacalpörkölt, sülthús érezni ababgulyás
illatát és csak aszveszed észre megtellik az életed valami csodával,pedig ez csak egy kiskocsma?


----------



## k.apu (2008 Február 21)

zigistar hol van az a jo sorozo ? igen sokat kell nekem gyalogolni ,hogy elerjek zarorara??????


----------



## szabina713 (2008 Április 27)

idetévedtem a fórumra, mert olyan elképesztő volt a neve -kicsit rejtős - de sajna úgy látom éppen haldoklóban van....


----------



## MIKY66 (2008 Június 17)

szabina713 írta:


> idetévedtem a fórumra, mert olyan elképesztő volt a neve -kicsit rejtős - de sajna úgy látom éppen haldoklóban van....



FÖL KÉNE DOBNI EGY KICSIT VALAMIVEL!

"Tuddd gi:A Dörrög Zuldán, te hűjje!"

(Rejtő Jenő-P. Howard)


----------



## Alapitvany (2008 Augusztus 15)

Szentgyorgyiek ha vagytok szoljatok tok egy jo kocsmat nalunk! Szuper arak s e relativ sokaig lehet ulni benne.


----------



## mercyful (2008 Szeptember 7)

És milyen "szentgyörgyiek"? Van néhány Magyarországon! ))


----------



## SzySzaGates (2008 Október 12)

*.*

halottmosó??


----------



## fraffai (2008 November 23)

*Rejtő*

Szörfölgettem egy kicsit a fórumban, és rátaláltam erre a topicra. A címéből itélve azt hittem, hogy itt jó sok Rejtő rajongót találok. Lehet hogy van is, és én vagyok az egyik közülük. Szinte minden Rejtő könyvet elolvastam (legalábbis a fellelhetőeket). Legtöbbjét többször is. Lényegében ha lehangolt vagyok, előveszem az egyiket és remekül szórakozom rajta.


----------



## fraffai (2008 November 23)

*idézetek*

Néhány idézet Rejtő Jenőtől:

Tévedni emberi dolog, de kínos. 

A balszerencse olyan, mint a szerelmes nő: semmi köze az ésszerűséghez. kiss

Az élet olyan, mint egy nyári ruha mellénye: rövid és céltalan. 

A kíváncsi turista olyan, mint a szerelmes férj. Mindent elhisz és semmit sem lát.


----------



## Yubaba (2008 November 24)

:d


----------



## katianya (2008 November 27)

hol ez a kocsma? úgy berúgok, hogy.........\\m/


----------



## kalman+ (2008 November 27)

*Találós kérdés: Melyik Rejtő regényből idéztem?*

"Egy milliomos örökre leteszi a csirizesvödröt. Végrendelkezik vagyonáról, amelyet könnyű megtalálni. Itt kell lennie valahol a Földön. Az igazgató beszámol egy fegyencről, aki 190 cm magas, régi sebhely rútítja el az orrát, és feltételezhető, hogy nem aludt. Ez baj. A falnak is fülei vannak, Eddy Rancing személyében. Terve a következő: kirabolja a lányt, hogy gazdaggá tegye. Elrohan."


----------



## icebreaker (2008 December 12)

Szervusztok trága arany Sztrovatsekk barátajim! Beköszönök, mera zember ahol hosszabb (monnyuk 1 óra) időre mekkíván telepedni, minnyá ekkis kocsma szakeccséget keres, me asz mégis otthhonosabb. Íyg tettem énis ezena fórumon, de mondhatom nagy élénkség nem igazán van. A csapost igen alapossan leütt (kéété, me bisztos kétkézzel) hette valaki, merúgy kellett előrukdosni a pult mögül. Még mostis alutt. 
Én aféle valamikor vizenjáró (mámmint hajjóval) fickó voltam, így igen örülnék, egy kis jóféle csírkefogókból álló szakeccségbéli társaságnak.
Pészt aszt nekérjen a csapos a zitallér, mercsak történettel tudok fizetni.
Marattam: Nedugdki.


----------



## icebreaker (2008 December 12)

kalman+ írta:


> "Egy milliomos örökre leteszi a csirizesvödröt. Végrendelkezik vagyonáról, amelyet könnyű megtalálni. Itt kell lennie valahol a Földön. Az igazgató beszámol egy fegyencről, aki 190 cm magas, régi sebhely rútítja el az orrát, és feltételezhető, hogy nem aludt. Ez baj. A falnak is fülei vannak, Eddy Rancing személyében. Terve a következő: kirabolja a lányt, hogy gazdaggá tegye. Elrohan."


Még szerencse, hogy el tuttam olvasni eszta kérdést, merigen udvarijatlan fickónak lennék nyilvániítva, hommég nemis válaszolok. Ámbátor a zember joppha nem válaszol. Ha kérdik akkorse. Ha nem fölleg. Neveket mek nemis illik kérdeni, ebbeja mai világba mek plá ne. 
De azé csak mekmondom, hátha nem lesz belölle bajom:
Eszta Rancink Sztrovaccsekket a Szökke Ciklonba tanállod, ha mekakarod verni mer tartozik neked.


----------



## icebreaker (2008 December 13)

Na jóevótam minnapis ebbe a korcsmába. Eléggé elvótam itten egyedül, mert uggy nészki eza szakeccség, mintha egy igen ki nem nyílvánosságra tudódó rendőrségi Raz Zia látogatta vón meg, és csak aszt nem vitték el kérdezek-felejjt jáccani,aki nemvót itt. Mondoma a Csapposnak, annaka az ártatlannak, aki itten a mérést csajja. (megannyira nemis ártatlan, mer eccer má vót rendőrfogalmazóságilag kérdésre vonva).
 Nade térjünk visza a helyesirányba beszélésilek, necsaponggyunk, minta Duna asz apatini hajlatokba. Mee kértem tennap egy fehérröccsöt, de karcos vót. Mondoma Csapposnak, hosszon valami vereset, erre hoszety fédeci mánaszőrt, oszt beleboríccsa a röccsömbe. Ijenek eszek. De nem megyekén mán másik kocsmába. Ebbe a korba aszember mán gatyát, meg korcsmát nem szívessen cserél. Mekhát innet a vizet is látom. Még aszis lehet, hoty valamiféle jóféle csirkefogó is beesik. Na nem má arra mondom aki iten törzstag, merasz mindjóféle kis sztrovacsek. 
A bort aszt nemis annyira szeretem itten, merhoty aszta Csappos apósa gyártya. Szokja ismondani, hoty esz jóféle franc-statti bor. Asz apósa szállította a bort a mártonúccai, mega lenhossék borozóba is. Bároda má csak eccer vitt, először meg utojjára. Meraszta bort aza finom úrinép túl jónak tanálta, így az öreg Szepi zsebébe öntötték. Na azóta járja a Franc-stattba, hogy kifojjik a lé a zsebéből, mint az öreg Szepinek a saját bora. Csak aza bajom evvel a kocsmával, hogy nemsokan járnak ide. A mútkor beesett valamiféle dán túrista, osztaz apja szellemét kereste. Valami Omlettnek hítták. Aszonta mindenhol kereste, ha issincsen akkor sehol a világba. Montam is neki, ha a Csappost gyanúsíccsa (meraszt énis szoktam), akkor monnyonle róla, meha aszlopta el, akkor asz el van lopva. Alaposan. Na menyekmá, me a lámpátis el kel óccsam.


----------



## 2econdSkin (2008 December 14)

"hiába titkolod múltadat; a nő előbb-utóbb rájön, és te röpülsz, mint egy hattyú"


----------



## kalman+ (2008 December 14)

icebreaker írta:


> Még szerencse, hogy el tuttam olvasni eszta kérdést, merigen udvarijatlan fickónak lennék nyilvániítva, hommég nemis válaszolok. Ámbátor a zember joppha nem válaszol. Ha kérdik akkorse. Ha nem fölleg. Neveket mek nemis illik kérdeni, ebbeja mai világba mek plá ne.
> De azé csak mekmondom, hátha nem lesz belölle bajom:
> Eszta Rancink Sztrovaccsekket a Szökke Ciklonba tanállod, ha mekakarod verni mer tartozik neked.


 
Hopp, lebuktam. Tényleg a Szökke Ciklon.

De most aztán igazán gonosz leszek. Még mindig Rejtő Jenő.


"Már majdnem minden együtt volt a b[FONT=TimesNewRomanPSMT+1]ű[/FONT]ntényhez: a tettesek, a hatalmas örökség és az áldozat. Csak egy holttest hiányzott. Viszont gyilkosság hulla nélkül még a technika mai fejlettsége mellett is szinte elképzelhetetlen. Hogy a csudába szerezzen be valaki magánúton egy tetemet? Kétségtelen, hogy elhunyt embertársaink porhüvelye nem képvisel különösebb értéket, hiszen naponta tapasztalhatjuk, hogy élve sem valami féltett kincs, és mégis, ha arról van szó, hogy az embernek egy hullára lenne szüksége, kiderül, hogy ilyesmit majdnem lehetetlen szerezni."


----------



## icebreaker (2008 December 14)

kalman+ írta:


> "Már majdnem minden együtt volt a b[FONT=TimesNewRomanPSMT+1]ű[/FONT]ntényhez: a tettesek, a hatalmas örökség és az áldozat. Csak egy holttest hiányzott. Viszont gyilkosság hulla nélkül még a technika mai fejlettsége mellett is szinte elképzelhetetlen. Hogy a csudába szerezzen be valaki magánúton egy tetemet? Kétségtelen, hogy elhunyt embertársaink porhüvelye nem képvisel különösebb értéket, hiszen naponta tapasztalhatjuk, hogy élve sem valami féltett kincs, és mégis, ha arról van szó, hogy az embernek egy hullára lenne szüksége, kiderül, hogy ilyesmit majdnem lehetetlen szerezni."


Bizony, bizony! Ténleg csak beesik valaki. Rosszaba dógom mintegy csempésznek. Mert:
" A régi nóta: Kivert kutyaként bitangol a kokain vagy puskapor-rakományával az óceánon, minden kikötőt kerülnie kell, amíg célhoz nem ér. Hetekig, hónapokig csak a tenger és ég, pedig milyen jó lenne közben megállni egy-egy vidám helyen.
- Most mit viszel? - kérdezte Farlane.
- Semmiség. Csak néhányezer revolvert Észak-Kínába. Kiselejtezett angol buldog-pisztolyok a világháborúból.
- És jó fegyverek még az ilyen régi holmik?
- A legjobbak. Nem ártanak a légynek sem. De ha elcsípnek, mégis két évet tölthetek miatta Szumbaván. Hé Kröger! Hogy van, maga bennszülöttpecér?"
Télleg! Iten nemeza Krőger nevezetű csajja a mérést pín cér csapposnak álcázva?
Csendben megjegyzem, nemelrontva mások jáccását se, ugyanonnan valló, mintezé a kedves Kalman nevezetű sztrovacsekké))) Kérek is neki egy mitiszolt!!
Hé! Te Kőger!! (Ha esza neve, csak hallgat rá


----------



## kalman+ (2008 December 14)

Na jó, segítek.


----------



## icebreaker (2008 December 14)

???????
Hát én, már egy laza "jóvant" se kapok?)


----------



## misslaura (2008 December 14)

Szoval , itt egy lebuj kocsmaba vagyok ! ?


----------



## icebreaker (2008 December 15)

misslaura írta:


> Szoval , itt egy lebuj kocsmaba vagyok ! ?


Kéremszépen ez nem Le Buj. A le bujós kocsma Angyalfődön volt a kűső váci úton, és azér vót le búj, mer 9 lépcső vezetett lefelés ésa bejáratnál le kellet bújni, meha nem, akkór úgy beverte a zillető a fejit, hogy nemis kellett lép csőzni. De ottan jártam eleget, mer annó jó harmincéve ott volt a folyamhajózás köszpontja. 
Amúgy nem minden kocsma le Búj. Mert egyáltallán nem vót az a "DrájflüsseStattban" A Kékkecske. Meraszt nagyon szettem, amikor arra Passau felé hajósztam.
Me írtam már lejjebb, hogy afféle vízenjáró voltam. 
Na emondom mijenesza mesterség. Mert azért nehéz mesterség vót, ha meggondolom. Mámmint szakmailag, és ez tényállás. Mert pédálul, amikor a Gyöngyös motoroson vótam, akkor igencsak forgatták a hajókat felfelé. Az ember meg valamér kevés lett. Vótojjanút, amit ketten csinátunk végig a Domingóval, aki matróz társam volt. Komáromnál amikor indultunk, át adtam a két sleppszálat. Na asztán máncsak figyelni kellett, hogya csiga bene kapja. Megigyekeszni, merátallába a fősőhídnál, amikor szálában vótunk rendesen, s anipper is levóthúzva, máigencsak mekkellett az alapozásnak lenni, mer nemsokidő van ám Bécsig. onnan megnemigen lehet natyon leittasodni, me sok a manőver mega zsilip. Főleg ha ketten vagyunk. Naosztígy erre a vonalszakaszra tájbúl nemisnagyon emlékszem a múltbúl, me nem sokat láttam. Ekkicsit aluttunkis. Egykabinva vótam evvel a Domingóval, aki aranyos egy gaszember vót. Eccer mán aluttunk vóna, ekkicsit, meréccakázni megálltunk, mert beködölt. Én még ekkicsit olvastam vóna, me tunni kell aszt, hogy mennyi pészt vigyekki Bécsbe utánpótlás votkáér megárpaléér, de rámszólt eza kedves cimbora. hogyaszongya: Te putykó ócskimáá a villant, ne fényszórózzá itt nekem, me jól fejbeütlek natyon. Hát így szeretett engem ezaz aranyos ember. Na azér má Ybbstül megláccot rendesen a kapidilizmus, me üszlet vót. Nem hagytákám csak úgy száraszon tekerekni a szegén hajóst. Majd mindenik zsilipbe atták a zárpalevet pézér, azigaz, de vót. Etykét ládát mindík kellett venni. No nem kettőnkre, mermindík vót rá másis. Na eccő sok vóta víz a Dunába, oszta deggendorfi hídalatt nem fértünk át, pedik leszettük a Gyöngyi tetejéről mindent. No akkor itt várunk. Vóta Sanyi a szekund. Asz is különben eléggé vidámfijú vót. Ezetty északi tipus vót, tán Berlin teniszbajnoka vagymi, de ennél mindík nyitvavót a kabinablak sose fűtött. Azárpalét mek úgyitta, hogy előtte jékkrémet csinált belőle. Fura gusztusa vót az szent, memé roncsael aszta finom árpalét. Na esza Sanyi kitanáta hoty mennyünk városnézni, hamá ittenállunk. csónakkal mentünk, me horgonyon háltunk a csurmával. Vótis cimbora elég, kéccer fordút a csónak apartra. Amikor végesztünk a városnészéssel, me messze nem mentünk, csak addik mik láttyuka a hajót , hoty eene téveggyünk abba azidegen városba, visszafelé is kéccer kellet menni, mink marattunk a parton a második fordúlóra a domingóval, mekkétláda árpalé. Ekicsit gyanúsvót, hoty az első cúg viszi a snapszot, dehát csaknem hatynak kinn a parton. De. Merazok mán befelé felbontották. El is felejtettek minket. Ekkicsit még ordibáltunk, de nemigen hallotta aszt senkise, csak néhány éber sváb. Nemis lesz ez így jó. Háta Domingó kitanáta, hoty bekell úszni a csónakér, merennek ennyi eszevót. Nemhijábavót elsőmatróc. Nadeki? Ekkicsit énse akartam, mera Duna igen gyorsan csurgalászik arrafelé. Aszmeg nemmontam, hoty éppen Erzsébet nap vót, ami ugye nemisannyira nyár. Hát sorsoltunk, de úty jöttki, hoty csakén mentem. Annyi észbelém is szorút, hogy levetkesztem, felfele mentem a parton vatyszászmétert, ésonnan ereszkettem. Máraz első tízméteren rájöttem, hoty kidobott pészvóta italára, mekivitte a hatását a Duna. Nade elértem a ladikot oszt bevittem a cimborát, akinek eléégé vidám kedve vót, mevégig röhökte aszutat. Azigaz, nem őnekivót lila az egész szép teste. Namikor beértünk akkor mekbeszéltük a töppiekkel, mija bajtársisák, megosztán engem gyógykeszelni kellett ekkis snapszal, me senkise akarta, hogy beteg legyek. Merezakkor üzemesbaleset lettvóna. na ijen nehézidők jártak akkor.
De esz a szakeccség akkorse le búj!

Marattam: Nedugdki.


----------



## misslaura (2008 December 15)

Jo van na !  , szoval mostmar legalabb tudom mert hijak lebujnak  , jo nagy utazo votal , kalandos ember !  A kekkecske meg mindig megvan a Duna mentin a "DrejflüsseStattban "  Szoval akkor hun vagyok ? 

Enismaradok ; misslaura


----------



## kalman+ (2008 December 16)

Icebreakernek egy jégkocka. Nem összetörni! Whiskybe.


----------



## kalman+ (2008 December 19)

Hát itt egyedül maradtam. Itt az ideje valódi kocsmába menni.


----------



## icebreaker (2008 December 19)

H anem csak kockajeget kértél volna, hanem azt is, ami belevaló, legalább egy máána szőrpöt, akkor bizton többen lennénk)) Mert a jégtől összefagyott a beszélőkém


----------



## icebreaker (2008 December 19)

misslaura írta:


> Jo van na !  , szoval mostmar legalabb tudom mert hijak lebujnak  , jo nagy utazo votal , kalandos ember !  A kekkecske meg mindig megvan a Duna mentin a "DrejflüsseStattban "  Szoval akkor hun vagyok ?
> 
> Enismaradok ; misslaura


 
Na ki is kérem neked a nokh ejnmal cvájkrűglt))
Itt. Vagyis ott Passában (jó is lenne)))


----------



## kalman+ (2008 December 20)

icebreaker írta:


> H anem csak kockajeget kértél volna, hanem azt is, ami belevaló, legalább egy máána szőrpöt, akkor bizton többen lennénk)) Mert a jégtől összefagyott a beszélőkém


 
Pótolom.





Málna szörppel nem szolgálhatok.

Bocs a jégkockáért, nekem jó viccnek tűnt. 
Ha meghógolyózod a jegesmedvét, örül neki.


----------



## niki48 (2008 December 20)

Én egy eltévedt ideiglenes tag vagyok, de remélem leszek állandó tag is.


----------



## kalman+ (2008 December 20)

kalman+ írta:


> Ha meghógolyózod a jegesmedvét, örül neki.


Ha meg nem örül, legfeljebb megesz.

Szia Niki, drukkolok neked.


----------



## niki48 (2008 December 20)

Egy részeges nap után tévedtem erre a lapra.


----------



## kalman+ (2008 December 20)

niki48 írta:


> Egy részeges nap után tévedtem erre a lapra.


 
Fura.
Én is.


----------



## icebreaker (2008 December 20)

No csak jóember vagy tejis!!
Ezéra sok szép italér kapszegy történést. Me ezekkel csak annyija baj, hogy hijjábba döntögettem a Móni Tort, csak nem akart kifollyni belőlle semmise. Így oszt maradnom kell a Krőger savanyú boránál:
. A borról juteszembe még elmondom eszt. 
Merazéé jó ez a Krőger borais. Ennél csak két jobbat ittam életemben. Az eggyik az izsáki sárfehér nevű, a Belgrád rakparton lévő italmérési szakeccségbe. A másik a krímszkíj kraszníj Renibe, ami akor még anaddicsőszovjetunijóba vót, amit ceglédi kannában vételeztünk a kimérésben. Ez másnapra ugyan ekkicsit lemarta a festéket a ferdekkről, igaz ahhoz előbb 1 száj-gyomor-száj útvonalon mekkellett rundósztatni. Amúty Reniben nagyon szerettünk szórakoszni. Az ottan natyon elekkáns, kútúrált hejjek voltak. Nonema tengerészklubb, minkoda csakritkán mentünk be, merottana hejji kútúrát nemisherhettük meg. Merasztat mekkel tapasztani. Vagy mérjár azemberfia kűlorsszágokba? Namondom eszek igen finom hejjek vótak. Azúri közönségis ott volt, deazok nem táncoltak. Namámost aszok csak a falnak vótak támasztva, és erősen nésztek. Ottan tanákosztam 1 boldok emberrelis. Aszontya nekem, merugye kiderűt, hogy mifélék vagyunk, hogy sajnál minket magyarokat. Hámámé te? Kérdemtőle. (Nanupocsemu) mermikor tudom énaszt mektenni itthon, hogy bemennyek akocsmába, oszt 1-két pohárbor mellett eebeszégessek. Namondom neki. Haejjön hozzánk, akko teleteszem neki a fűrdőkádat borral, oszmekfüröthet benne. Egy óra múva montta. Nem hiszi el. Namase tudom mit. A fűrdést, a fűrdőkádot, vagy aszta teméntelen italt. Namámosta pulton voltety vedér, megegy lavór. Ha bort kértél, akkor a lavorba meklötybölte a menyecske a poharat, oszt belemerítette a vedérbe. Ha votkát ittá, akkoraz csak sztogrammal kezdődött. De aztat nem mosták el, így a vísztől nem kaptá fertőszést. Bárha mekkondolom maga a votkais fertőtlenít.
Nade jólertértem a témától, (ami nemis nagyon vót) mint palimatróc az iránytól, amikor janibácsi rábíszta a kereket, mík lemegy naddógozni. A tiszt meg ennivót. A pali akkormár két napja csontrészekvót, aszéé vót ojan szép csendbe a szandúkon. (Én má csak tudom, merén szoktattam a víszenjárás mesterségére, megoszt erősen avatni is kellet, mer sűldő vót az istenatta, ahán határ, mekhíd vót, kapta a viszet. mámmint a fejire, ahány vedér vísz, annyi liter masztikát kellet vennie Ruscsukba) Nem lett vón eszojan nagybaj, mera Dunán parttól partig vísz van, demink akkor pont a Borcsaágba akartunk menni. Amek keskenyebb. Mék jó, hotya janibácsinak nem volt szorulása...
Na a többit máskor.
Nedugdki.


----------



## kalman+ (2008 December 20)

Én is akarok ilyen sztorikat!
Irigyellek.
Én most miről meséljek? Berúgtam a főnökömmel? (Ő is jóember.)
Köszi a történetet.
Bár a Fülig Jimmy-Magyar szótár többször lefagyott.

Wiszkit tudok küldeni sms-ben is, de az nagyon becsapós.


----------



## misslaura (2008 December 20)

Jo napot  

Szoval , a Kekkecskebe egy " Hoiwet " kapsz in bayerisch , tölem  
jo nezeh krugba , 

Hü mennyi whisky , jo is vona egy kicsi belöle , jo sok jegkockaval ,a vic jo jot ! 

meg jövök ha a fiuk is itt lesznek , aztan mulatunk


----------



## misslaura (2008 December 20)

Hat hun van ez a joember ? a delbe meg itt vot ! ? 
mar en nem varok sokaig mer lefagytam itt a kocsma elött , pedig mama eleg sok viragot atam el ,jo sok riszegember vot itt ma oszt viragot is vettek , mer en asztis szoktam arulni keremszepen !


----------



## icebreaker (2008 December 20)

Jóvanna! Ojjan vagyok minta mesebeli figgurák. Hol vagyok, hol nem vagyok. Ámbátor inkább jobb nem lenni, mégha vagyunk, akkor sem vagyunk. Föllek rendörfogalmazóságilag. 
Ez a Kalmannis essemesbe akart wiss kitkűdeni. Pedik jobblenne pohárba
Eszta zessemesess dógot nem támogatom. Meramúgy csak egydógot lehetne támogatni. Aszthogy a reálisbér csökkenése ájjon meg, de ne úgy minta Dudagyuri a harmadik kör után, hanem tutira. Errő juteszembe, én még virágáruss nem, de zenekari tag mán vótam. A fővárosról elneveszett úszó gőszszállodán a 70-es évekbe. Avóta neve: pisztrángötös. Márminta zenekarnak. A hajónak nem, annak Szot Budapest. Merhogy öten vótunk matrócok. A Feri, Lajkó, Bronyó, én meg a Duda. A Feri ekkicsit kilógott a bandából, merhogy nősember volt azártatlan, de amúgy jóravaló csírkefogó volt azis. De a Dudával mindíg baj vót. Kezgyük avval, hogy a hajnali ordításstílusú (menekünk azis vótám, stílus, me stílusba jáccottunk) mindíg eltévesztette a basszust. Hijjába gyantásztuk árpalével, csaknem tutta mektanulni. Pedik sszondta magáról, hogy ö kösztudásúlag ismert zenész. Pedik rolla asza kösztudású, hogy mindenki kerüli. Mántíz méterről senkise köszönneki, merafülit fogja tőle be. Me annak tele vanazagya kottával. De vallahogy nem jol jönki bellöle. Bárha visszagondolok, eccer a Dudais tutta a szólamot. Eccer, me többet sose, elengettek hármunkat (én, a Bronyó, mega Duda) asz utasokkal Herkulesfürdőre, hogy műveljük látásilag aszta buta agyunkat. Te, netuddmeg, hotyeza két csírkefogó hotybecujkázott. Alik bírtam velük. Megaza sok finom úri tristautas mitisgondolt rólunk. Bár némejik bűnös volt, mer azokitatták asz ártatlanokat. Namikor visszaértünk Orsovára, a Duda felment kommandóra oszta viharfülkébe kapaszkodva énekelte a szólamot de csak a szöveget tutta: öööötvenöööt, haaatvanhaaaaat. Na akkor olyan fojjékonyan énekelt, asz valami csoda volt. Na de utánna ojjasféle boldoksák ömlött elaz arcán, mintasz ötvenesévek termelési filmjeiben a 240%-ot teljesítő esztergájjos sztahanpistává tupírozott képén. Na ijen vóteza Duda. 
Na most menek, me kiszárada szám ettőla sok beszédtől, oszt legurritok egí máánaszőrpt.
Nedugdki.


----------



## misslaura (2008 December 20)

Hat man en is bent vagyok oszt jo melegvan meg etemis egy kicsit mer mar nagyon ehesvotam , jo nagy hidegvan most meg a hois nagy , szoval ez a kalman is jol elhuzta a csikot, ensem szeretem azokat az esemeseket meg aztan nem is ertek hozajuk , alkoholokat en sem szoktamini mer en egy rendes viragaruslany vagyok ,es miota a mayferledit latam a moziba en is urinö akarok leni , csak hun kapnek en egy uriembert aki megtanitana viselkedni mint azurinök , ismerekis egy parat meg csokot is kaptam man tülük ,de csak dugiba , de sok viragot is vesznek mert az asszony ugye ,
pedig az urinök sem ojanurinök am mindig , hat egy ijen kalandos ember mintte csak tugya , szeretem a zeneszbembereket ha eltugyak huzni a notamat nembajha farcsulenekel mint aza Duda ,
Hat mostmar en is megyek mer mar almos vagyok ,oszt honap is egy nap van nem ? jah meg iszok egy malnaszörpötis !


----------



## kalman+ (2008 December 21)

Ha málnaszörp, hát málnaszörp. Egészségetekre.

Én azért megkóstolnék egy kis málna pálinkát is. De piszok drága ám. 6 ezer körül kértek 2 deciért. Jó lesz nekem az Unicum is.

Már ott is van hó? Nem igazság! Menjen Holle anyó a ...


----------



## icebreaker (2008 December 22)

Na kérem szépen! urrinökkel énbiz tan ákosztam a személlyes hajón. Onnan tuttam, hoggy urrinökk, hogy másnapra má mindlehusztaja gyürrüta zujjároll. Szovval igen vigyásszál , minek mondod magadd dott. Legyétecsak szép virrágárrus lánka. oszt jó iggy. Nemis kell kikup álónni )
A zurrakalis vigyászzál, manapság. Meresz nem ollanság mint régenkor. Memost monnyák, hoggy urri emberrek. Régen meg láccott. Rajtuk.
Nekemis votteggy illyen urri címborrám. A NagyRóka nevű. Azis valami vizenjáró volt. Na rundózunk a Matrócnál. ami törzsszakegység volta Szabaccsákhíd pesti lábánál, a Vác vontatóval. Még nem áltunk a pontonra, eza valaki ordít ám, hogy kivan kérve. Márminta zitalmérési szakeccségből. Kimentem hozzá, mánne racsíccsa tele a vidéket. megmég rossz hírem kelti. Meraz olyan volt. Hát kétnap mulva mán visszais mentem a hajóra. Még megvolt. A kerékállásba kirakott péz az nem. Aszt evitte a vízirendőr. Merel vileg én lettem vóna a strázsa, ami egy őr féleség. Na aligalszom ekkicsit, me fárasztó volt azút, hát újrajön eza cimbora. Merazolyan volt. Mindíg jött. Mondja nekem , hosztam pályinkát, de aggyámá ekkis pézt, metaxival gyöttem, hogy időbe ideérjek. Merez ijen vót... Urrijember, me gyallok nem megy még innya se.
Na mentem: Nedugdki


----------



## icebreaker (2008 December 22)

kalman+ írta:


> Ha málnaszörp, hát málnaszörp. Egészségetekre.
> 
> Én azért megkóstolnék egy kis málna pálinkát is. De piszok drága ám. 6 ezer körül kértek 2 deciért. Jó lesz nekem az Unicum is.
> 
> Már ott is van hó? Nem igazság! Menjen Holle anyó a ...


 
Pályinka, asz bizony jóravalóital, A zunni kumm, asz meg gyogyszer. Tán beteg vagy?
Másnaposságrais jó, de emlékek, meg álmok ellen is.
Régen álmodosztam én is. 
Amikor egy hosszabb út után, mint matróc kiérdemeltem, hogy éccakára mint strázsa benn maradhatok a hajón a kerékállásban, és egyedül voltam. Csak akkor még nem vótak ijjen csudi dig átállásos fényező képgépek, hogy meg legyen örökösítve énszépségem amint kerekezik. Pedig naggyon keményen néztem a kormányt markolva Szabaccsághíd irányába, és bizton állíthatom nemvót nállam hírhedetteb kalóckapitán az egész pesti Dunaszakaszon, támmég a Svarcwaldtól a Svarcmerig sem. Mellettem Long Silver John és Tam o'Hara csak inasok lehettek. Esetleg eza zújfiú, eza Csekkszperó, ez rúkhatott vón laptába, de aziscsak kicsit. Amikoris már kilőttem a harmadik sortűzet, tuttam itt az ideje meginni a harmadik vótkátis, és kitenni a zasztalra az éccakára a remdőrnek szánt 50 Ft-ot, hogy ne kelcsen fel, és lemenni a kisszalonba alunni a szandúkon, álmomban továbbharcolni az álomtengereken, majd elvitorlázni a lenyugvó nap irányába. (srévizavé)( néha még ma is álmodom hajókkal, vizekkel, de már nem harcolok.)


----------



## kalman+ (2008 December 22)

Beteg? Az meglehet. Állítólag teljesen egészséges ember nincs is.
Az Unicum másnaposság ellen nem jó! (kipróbálva)

Kalózkodás, sortűz, rendőrség megvesztegetése. Nem teltek hiába a napok.

Már a szegény Holle anyót szégyenlem. Helyesbítek.
Menjen Holle anyó a cukrászdába egy jó kis habos süteményre.


----------



## kalman+ (2008 December 24)

Kellemes Karácsonyi Ünnepeket kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## misslaura (2008 December 24)

* BOLDOG KARACSONYI ÜNNEPEKET KIVANOK *
* sok szeretettel , :11: *


----------



## icebreaker (2008 December 24)

*Boldog Karácsonyi ünnepeket kívánok minden olvtársnőnek és olvtársnak!*


----------



## kalman+ (2008 December 27)

Nocsak. Üres a kocsma.
Akkor, mindenki az én vendégem!

Ki emlékszik erre:

"A napbarnította haramia előrántotta coltját, és célba vette Joe-t, rákiáltott: 
- Ne legyen Dave Rudabaugh a nevem, ha a legcsekélyebb okát is látom annak, miért ne ihatna velünk egy pohárkát! Joe kezében mesébe illő gyorsasággal villant meg a rettegett Smith&Wesson. De nemcsak hogy megvillant, hanem el is dördült, és pontosan a csövén találva a bandita revolverét, legalább nyolcvan fokkal eltérítette eredeti célpontjától éppen abban a pillanatban, amikor Rudabaugh meghúzta a ravaszt. A marhatolvaj lövése így merőben új irányban süvített el, s olyan ellenállhatatlanul miszlikbe lőtte a kezében tartott poharat, hogy az egész whisky a gazfickó megrökönyödötten felborzolódott bajuszára freccsent."


----------



## misslaura (2008 December 28)

Jovanna ! 
Hat man mire jötem elis mentel ? pedig man megszomjaztam oszt itamis egy kicsit votak matrozok is itten , de azok nem vesznek viragot hat elismentem mer en nem iszok alkoholokat , szip egy ember vagy   ojan uriemberfele ?  , mer lacikrajtad is  , ojan szip ir legenyember ! 

enismentem


----------



## kalman+ (2008 December 28)

Vagyok aki vagyok. 
Jól esik amit írsz, hiába álcázod.

Szia: 
Kálmán


----------



## icebreaker (2008 December 29)

Te Kál Mán csekszlovák kóbojjokattis hozzol ide? Eszta Limmó Náddé Jót ismerjükk, de esz nem jófélle sztrovaccsekk)


----------



## misslaura (2008 December 29)

szia , csak azt akartam mondani , hogy ügyes vagy tetszik a kep , jol valasztottal bele illik a temaba  

szia : misslaura


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Január 1)

*B.Ú.É.K!*


----------



## algoresalmon (2009 Január 1)

búlyék


----------



## misslaura (2009 Január 3)

Van itt valaki ........? szoval senki ! vajon hol lehetnek ? csak nem haragudot meg ez a Kalman ,  ez a Icebreaker az mindeg uton van , tudom kalandos ember  
 *BOLDOG UJ EVET ! *


----------



## ramiz (2009 Január 4)

Mindig is olyan kocsmát kerestem, ahol nem sértődnek meg, ha nem lacafacázok, csak bemegyek, a pultra csapok és felkiáltok: "Sört!".

Jó helyen járok?


----------



## ramiz (2009 Január 4)

Kár, pedig a Rejtő-könyvek kocsmái ilyenek.


----------



## misslaura (2009 Január 4)

jo helyen jarsz  , csapkod csak az asztalt is , csak össze ne döljön  
csak az a baj hogy kevesen jarnak mostanaba ide , en mindeg benezek mert nem kell lacafacazni , hanem csak ugy rendelni , es csak ugy beszelni  na megyek .


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Január 5)

Csak törhető jégér (Jáger?) mentem)
(Mesehős: hol vagyok, hol nem vagyok. Pontosabban : Hol volt, hol nem volt, volt egyszer egy holnemvolt, ott, ahol nem volt))
Na hagyom míg bele nem...
SÖRT!!


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Január 5)

Pontosan)


----------



## roniforever (2009 Január 11)

sziasztok


----------



## Szamica (2009 Január 19)

*Tessék mondani, tej van? *


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Január 19)

Szamica írta:


> *Tessék mondani, tej van? *



Itt minden van.
Tej is. Mépont az ne lenne.
tejről jut eszembe, asz etty nagyon jó ital. Mi a hajón úgy hijjtuk, hotty Hőbörgő.
Mitől, mindjárt ideírom a recetty, repcet reszelt...najjó, asztot, hotty hoggyan kell csináni.
vegyéle 1 félliter tejt. melegíccsed meg igen jól. tegyél bele félmarék cukrot.
A zegésszet öncsedd fel félliter Pórtó Rikkóji rummal, és mire kihüll, idd mega címborákkal.
Ha nem is mindenki, deja Duda assz biszony höbbörgött tölle, ezér letta neve a Hőbörgő. Mindenáronkörbe akarta úszni a hajót. Mutatta, mijjen lapát tenyerei vannak. Assziszitek, nem tom körbeúszni?

Na de menetben?


----------



## misslaura (2009 Január 21)

Szamica örülök hogy ide talaltal , jo kis kocsma ez , en mindeg bejövök egy kicsit megmelegedni ha a fiuk itvanak ...... de tejet ? megnem latam 


na megyek , de meg majdjövök


----------



## Szamica (2009 Január 21)

*Na de Laura  kávéba mi a fenét öntsek? Bort? *


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Január 21)

Szamica írta:


> *Na de Laura  kávéba mi a fenét öntsek? Bort? *


én már láttam ojjan Istentúl elrugaszkodott Sztrovaccsekketis akija KV-ba rummot öntött. Eszt még elfogadom, na de aszojjanról, aki konnyakkot önt? Brrr...(Azéjaza neve a konnyaknak, meha benyakkalsz belőle konnyatt lecca nyakad tölle))
Laura meg szakértő, merő abbaja városba lakik amelika egyik kedvencem, és ismerija kócsmát ahol elő voltam fordulva. Ebből kifojjólag csak jóember lehet))))


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Január 21)

Eszt meg kihattam az előbb, me akartam a hang ülethez,
kolléga jácca, kocsmába való


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Január 21)

misslaura írta:


> Szamica örülök hogy ide talaltal , jo kis kocsma ez , en mindeg bejövök egy kicsit megmelegedni ha a fiuk itvanak ...... de tejet ? megnem latam
> 
> 
> na megyek , de meg majdjövök


Egy feltétellel: Ha a neve nem Szamica, hanem Szamicica lesz. Akkor szabad a tejcsi))


Bocs Szamica, csak szójáték volt!


----------



## Szamica (2009 Január 21)

icebreaker írta:


> én már láttam ojjan Istentúl elrugaszkodott Sztrovaccsekketis akija KV-ba rummot öntött. Eszt még elfogadom, na de aszojjanról, aki konnyakkot önt? Brrr...(Azéjaza neve a konnyaknak, meha benyakkalsz belőle konnyatt lecca nyakad tölle))
> Laura meg szakértő, merő abbaja városba lakik amelika egyik kedvencem, és ismerija kócsmát ahol elő voltam fordulva. Ebből kifojjólag csak jóember lehet))))



*Jaj, te Ice 
Lőrincze Lajos forog a sírjában 

Rum??? 
Hát legyen  Rumos kocka, Kókusz golyó, mindenféle rumos süti jöhet, meg puncsfagyi is  Már csak a nyalakodás miatt *


----------



## Szamica (2009 Január 21)

icebreaker írta:


> Egy feltétellel: Ha a neve nem Szamica, hanem Szamicica lesz. Akkor szabad a tejcsi))
> 
> 
> Bocs Szamica, csak szójáték volt!



*De nyávogni nem fogok  

Ez még mindig jobb, mint az Enci-ci, ahogy egy ismerősöm hívott *


----------



## misslaura (2009 Január 25)

Na megint itvagyok , es sehun senki , jah mostlatom a sarokba ul egy alak , ez a Retek az  akorat asitot hogy majd kiakadt az alkapocsa  hoton van ugylatom , meg uszik a sok sörbe fujj  , 
na megyekis akkor , enci-ci hol vagy ?


----------



## Szamica (2009 Január 26)

*Enci-ci kómázik  na nem a szesztől, unokázok  
szóval, még pár nap majdnem CH-mentes nap, míg gatyába rázódik a lányomék kis családja  
Lehet, hogy ha hazajutok, egy üveg pezsit is benyomok?  *


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Január 29)

Najó! Ha nincs senki, akkor visszaviszem a göngyöleget, asztán Pá!

(Hagyok itt egy kör mitiszolra valót, verjétek le a csaposon


----------



## Zolthan Sagro (2009 Február 2)

hát jó, majd megfejjük a csapost! Csak ki jön belőle valami. 
A szívem már nem a régi épp problémák voltak a szívemmel, így átoperáltattam jobbra. Tehát most jobb oldalon áll a szívem. Sajna az orvosok éhesek voltak, ezért megették az egyik májam. De még hagytak nekünk is egyet ínséges időkre. Ha valaki éhes megosztom vele kicsiny elemózsiámat.


----------



## szaffee (2009 Február 2)

figyu én eladtam a májamat mert már a másikat használom Sőőt nekem gyomorból is kettő van  külön alkoholnak külön kajának  puszcsí


----------



## Zolthan Sagro (2009 Február 3)

Mára sajna az egyik tüdőmet elrabolták. Jött a rabló egy hasfelmetsző Jack-kel és felém tartotta és azt követelte, hogy adjam oda az egyik tüdőmet. Mivel én nem voltam hajlandó a kérésének eleget tenni, fogta a rabló a hasfelmetsző Jack-ket és felmetszett aztán felnyúlt a hasamon át és leemelte az egyik tüdőm, majd betett egy valamilyen gumicsipogót a helyére és visszavarta a hasamat. Ami iszonyú volt és a hangom se hallottam már a bababömbölésemtől, de túléltem. Sajna a légvételeim közben ilyen furcsa csipogó hangot adok ki. Sokan néztek ma már rám a közlekedési eszközökön, de így jártak. Már rendeltem egy új, jövökori tüdőt, ami saját maga veszi a levegőt, legalább nem kell erőlködnöm. Tán holnapra megérkezik a gyorsposta, de addig csipogok!  Ez még semmi! ...


----------



## misslaura (2009 Február 6)

De furcsa egy ember vagy te ZolthanSagro, hat akor mindened kint van ? belül üres vagy ? osztmegis megvagy ?  oszt a rabloknak a belsöd kelet pedig azok mindig pinzt akarnak ! mer it is kell am vigyazni sok a tolvaj meg a hüje is ,plane ha be vannak rugva  Ice mijen göngyöleg vot az ? mer man kivancsi lettem hozd vissza es mutasd meg , na mosmar megyek mer faj a labam jo nagyot estem a multkor meg most is faj a heje , a francba !


----------



## kalman+ (2009 Február 7)

Zolthan:
Na, ezért nem megyek én orvoshoz. Sunyi, alamuszi mind.
Laura:
Lábfájásra jó a konyak. Én legalábbis azt szedek. A lábam ugyan már nem fáj, de azért biztos ami biztos.


----------



## Zolthan Sagro (2009 Február 7)

Tudom hogy rühesek az orvosok, főleg inkább a kényszerszakmájuk, mármint a Májuk. Mert azt szeretik a legjobban és adj vért esti-vacsoráhozzzz! Ámen! Adj hálát urunknak, Istenünknek! És ezennel megisszák napi vércsomagjukat. 
Édes mi? Ízletes? Töltött vér sonkás embermáj raguval. És desszertnek gyümölcsös agyvelő mézes-csokis öntettel és ha még van erő és idő még egy kis vanília fagyi tejszínhabbal és puncs pudinggal. 
És kész is az esti menü!


----------



## misslaura (2009 Február 7)

Hü köszönöm , pont most ettem , hanyak neked ? a majodot az alkohol is megragja osz kisz vagy  hat mijen orvosok vanaknalad te sagro ? ezek nem is orvosok hanem vampirok oszt kiszinnak oszt legyengülsz kesz veged van ! 
ezt a kalman man tugya ,a konyak jo is sokszor jegel szeretem , de labfajasra ? na ezt nem tutam kiprobalom oszt jol van ! na megyek oszt meg majd jövök hatha mama töben lesznek a kocsmaba


----------



## Zolthan Sagro (2009 Február 8)

Kössz nem kérek! Elég ha a gyomorsavam rágom, lehet hogy csótányt kéne mártogatni bele?
Édes a vérem, még cukrozni se kell!!! 
Szerintem a tequila is tökéletes lábfájásra és akár még tüzet is lehet okádni. Ráadásul még sárkányt se kell venni hozzá!


----------



## misslaura (2009 Február 11)

Latom te is joember vagy te sagro,edesvirü cukros ? meg gyomorsavis ? ....auuu ....ez nem hangzik jol , lehethogy több teguilat kene igyal ?  hat nekem a labam marbegyogyult , na megyek oszt meg majd jövök ,


----------



## kalman+ (2009 Február 15)

Na ugye, hogy használ a konyak!

Az én vérem sós. Az jó?
(Vámpírok ne válaszoljanak.)


----------



## Zolthan Sagro (2009 Február 17)

Elég jó szúnyogriasztónak, de nem jó az orvosoknak, mivel sós. 
Én tequila párti vagyok.  azzal még tüzet is lehet gyújtani, persze nem pazaroljuk.


----------



## misslaura (2009 Február 21)

Manmiota ücsörgök itt oszt sehunsenki ,fuj de hideg van ittnalunk meg a ho is fojton esik man alig tudok jarni a nagy hoba , csak ugy huzommagamat  a tegnap odavota a farsangi balba hat nemmondom nagyon jovot  jol eltelt az idöis ugy hajnalba mikor kijötünk hat az automat nem talaltam ugy belepte a ho , fujj , mama meg hot beteg vagyok ! hat mama nekem is a verem edes , vagy sos ? na mindegy megyek oszt majd meg jövök .


----------



## kalman+ (2009 Február 22)

Farsangi bál! Úttörő koromban volt utoljára. 
Az operabálba meg nem hívtak meg.
Szegényebb lett.


----------



## szeemi (2009 Február 24)

No azon gondolkodám ,hogy a konyak volt esetleg mérgezett vagy a vér volt ciános esetleg az ántsz záratta be e régi vidám halottmosó kocsmát ? 2 napja még a kutya se vakkantott ,bár lehet ,hogy a hóesés betemette  (mármint a kutyát) vagy tán csak rápihen e kedves kocsma társaság az újjabb köre ? Á nem találgatok ,inkább lehúzok egy kupica meleg vért s megküldöm egy kis konyakkal  (csak a hideg ellen  ) Egészség


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Február 24)

Hanem tunnád, válcságvan! Így csak minden héten eccervaljukbe a zivást. A töppi napon nem. Énis ma csakk para dicsomlevet ittam. (utána kimostama poharat votkával)))


----------



## misslaura (2009 Február 24)

na ugylatom csak kezdünk lasan gyülni hat en eneknagyon örülök am ,mer itt csak joemberek votak eddig is itten  mama kiprobaltam egy jo kis ramazzottit jegel meg citromal , hü de jovot


----------



## szeemi (2009 Február 24)

Hoppá aztat nem tudtam ,hogy csak 1x lehet nyíltan bevallani  No akkor egészség a titkolt napokra ! No nekem ,(ugye a hóesés , no meg holnap szabi , no meg még sok sok "ok" miatt ) a mai nap a bevallós


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Február 25)

Namáasz nincsenis előirva, hotty minden héten ugyanasza napnak köll lenije. Szabadon vál aszható. Bár émmagam pölö a hétfőket jobban szeretnémha pénteken keszdődnének. Dehát esse énrámbíszták) Na eksöna a bevállalós napokon!!


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Február 25)

misslaura írta:


> na ugylatom csak kezdünk lasan gyülni hat en eneknagyon örülök am ,mer itt csak joemberek votak eddig is itten  mama kiprobaltam egy jo kis ramazzottit jegel meg citromal , hü de jovot


 mijaza ramazuri? ménem rendes italokat iszolte? vigyásszá, memég megbetegít valami, osztag gódhatunk mijatttad))))))


----------



## misslaura (2009 Február 26)

hat aza ramazuri  az , na leirominkabb kräuterlikör aus italien, füszer likör magyarul hat ez nagyonfinom am a pajinkakat nem szeretem mer hamar belehet rugni tülük meg büdösök is ,meg en egy rendes viragaruslany vagyok am  megugyneznki hogy az uriembert is megtanaltam am ,oszt kell viselkegyekis , ez nem mongya magarrul hanem lacciktajta  , 
na megyek , mer almosis vagyok oszt majd meg jövök 
szeemi hogy te mijenszep feher macska vagy


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Február 27)

_megugyneznki hogy az uriembert is megtanaltam am_ 

(Pigmall Lion effect?))) (aki kolléganőd vót virákkiárúsításból kifojásilag, ésa végén elénekelteja hattyú belépöjét Pikkász című ó/Á-ból)
HAJRÁ LAURA!!!!!!!
Erre iszunk noh ejnmal kaájtersnapszot))))


----------



## szeemi (2009 Február 27)

Kedves Misslaura !Köszönöm ! Node mennyi operáción s fehérítésen kellett ezért a szépségért átesnem ?


----------



## Zolthan Sagro (2009 Február 28)

Jó nagy opera-ció lehetett, hogy ily csini lettél!  (szeemi)
Engem két bronzszoborból öntöttek ki, csak mán már cserélni kéze az öntést. Elkopott, hullik ás már itt-ott kizöldült a réz is. Majcsak kapok valami bádogdobozt.


----------



## szeemi (2009 Február 28)

No a Te "elkészítésed " se lehetett semmi Zolthan . Forró bronz brrrrrrr ! Bírom a kicsit zöldülő bronzemberkéket ,olyan sármosak lesznek tőle


----------



## misslaura (2009 Március 3)

Jolvan na !  Pigmalion efect, meg hatyubelipö , fujj degicses  na akor inkabb nem , de ha igyvan akkor van , nem tehetek rula hunnan tugyam en eszt , csak lett osz kisz ,  a krajtersnaps az marad !
Te Sagro , a rezet csiszolni is lehet oszt ragyogsz megint , meg hat gondolj a borra az is minnel öregebb annaljobb , 
szeemi ez tenyleg egy szepseg , es mijen nemes !


----------



## soosati (2009 Március 10)

Nem gagyi, arany...


----------



## misslaura (2009 Március 10)

votit valaki oszt en meg pont akkor nem votam ? na mindegy ugyis nagyon szükszavu latom , meg ketertelmü is ? jah de lehet hogy csak pontgyütö  ebbe a nagy hofuvasba ki tugya ki kicsoda , na megyek man en is mer egyedül nagyon nem szeretek beszilgetni , okosaokat meg nemtudok mondani , meg nem is akarok , osz jol vann igy ahogy van  , na iszok meg egy ramazzottit , fujj de jo vot !


----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 11)

Én is néha néha benézek ,de nem nagyon folyik a tollamból tinta ,de majd töltöm


----------



## Tamburás (2009 Március 12)

Szép estét..szebbet, mint az én maim!

Először tévedtem be ide, remélem jó szívvel kiszolgálnak, mert ha igen, rögtön kérnék is egy búfelejtő pálinkát. Egyszerre egy feles elég lesz, köszönöm. 
A második után majd elő is veszem a tamburámat, játszom Nektek valami szépet, bár azt hiszem, jelenleg csak egyedül iszom itt a pultnál, igaz, magában csak az ökör... de mindegy, a mai napba ez is belefér:|.
Na. Akkor megiszom a másodikat is és ahogy ígértem, játszom a tamburámon!

ZeneII 495 #4947 Páger Antal Tamburás dal


----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 12)

Szia Tamburás !

No beállok vagy ülök melléd .Jó ez a szám !Lécci tölts egy kortyot ,az én napom se volt túl rózsás ,de lassan eltelik s ez már örömre ad okot  Egészségünkre


----------



## Tamburás (2009 Március 13)

Töltök, persze, hogy töltök, Drága Szeemi!!! Kicsit elaludtam itt a pultnál. De, hogy felébredjünk, egy újabb nóta a piához... bár látom lekéstelek..sajnálom. Azért tessék:

ZeneII 1197 #11966 Csík zenekar Most múlik pontosan 

Ahogy én látom pontossssssan 

Na még iszogatok kicsit, aztán hazaballagok...


----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 13)

Kedves Tamburás !

Nagyon köszi az italt s ha lehetne most is kérnék 
Ha lehet valami véreset 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMrSrLRxGUw&feature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6RaU9n4ZuI

(Bár ez nem az én zenei világom .)


----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 13)

Kedves Misslaura !Egészségedre azt a ramazzottit  Egyedül tényleg még inni is nem az igazi ,de olyan jó ,hogy néha benéztek .


----------



## Tamburás (2009 Március 13)

Szép estét Mindenkinek! Neked is Ivócimborám, Szeemi!

Véreset, ilyen kemény napod volt?!
És kösz a tamburásokat, bár meg kell mondjam, annyira hozzám sem áll közel az a zenei világ, amit a fiúk játszottak... Persze azért hősként végig hallgattam!! 
Én egyébként épp borozom... esetleg meghívhatlak... nem tudom a vörösbor elég véres-e Neked?


----------



## Tamburás (2009 Március 13)

Azt hiszem megen pont lekéstelek Szeemi (tiszta burleszk), pedig mikor beszélni kezdtem Hozzád, még láttalak... micsoda egy furcsa hely ez a Négy Vidám Halottmosó Kocsma - folyton elkerülik egymást az emberek !! De egészségünkre!!! (Egyébként a bor száraz fajta, s hagyok itt neked a pultban belőle...)


----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 13)

Vagyok vagyok  Köszi a bor jó ,de édesen ,minta vér ,azt szeressem De borzalmasan kedves vagy Egészségünkre !


----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 13)

Igen ez a Kocsma elég ritkán látogatott  Sajnos ,pedig itt mindig kedves emberek voltak .


----------



## Tamburás (2009 Március 14)

Na , látom, visszajöttél ! Örülök! Akkor Neked egy üveg édeset kérek, én maradok a száraznál! És kicsit busongós a kedvem megint...

ZeneII 1514 #15132 Csákányi Öreg fiú dala

Jó éjt!


----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 14)

S ugyan már mér ?Köszi az édeset 

kattintósan itt : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqukSmmiSq4

Ez jó


----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 14)

Ma egy kicsit korábban néztem be ,de látom tegnap is én voltam az uccsó ,no majd jösztök mikor tudtok . A kocsmát kiszellőztettem ,asztalok megterítve ,virág rajtuk 








Egészség


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Március 14)

Teszemi!!!
Kine engedd eszta jó kocsmaszagot! Mégassziszi a szegin ember, hoty eltévett, asztán nem győzi telepijaszagozni ujra. Ammeg nem kím élija péztartóját.
Virágot megnetegyé le a zasztalra, me minek. A váza aszcsakegy mérőedény, a virágott meg aggya ela Laura.

na kérek etty Long Stepp Coctailt mindenkinek, asztán lelépek:
(LSC= Hosszúlépés)


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Március 14)

Na még egyy hordó sert. (nótában)


----------



## misslaura (2009 Március 14)

Jolteted te tamburas hogy ide jötel , en masfelejartam mer dogom vot . de most itt vagyok oszt latom hogy telik a kocsma , 
de jo  legalabb man zene is lesz , szeemi hat rendetrakni tenyleg nem erdemes mer minek ? Ice a viragot mar elatam mama , honap meg pihenek , megiszom a cocteilt amit kevertel nekem oszt en is megyek man , de holnap megint jövök  :111:


----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 14)

Jól vanna sohatöbbet nem nyúlok semmihez ,csak a piákhoz ,azmeg ne várjátok ,hogy hagyok  Csak viccöltem a piákról azért nem vagyok annyira olyan ,No akkor holnap


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Március 15)

Jóhogy elattad aszta virágott, me ma lehet hogy nem lessz jóidő nállatok. Látoma a képen:
Lehet, hogy még lehet forralt bort is inni? Nálunk -1 fok volt.
lehet-nem lehet, mekkockáztatom, leccami lecc)

(látom új képed van


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Március 15)

Hagyni neis haggyá- osztozzáá!!!!!


----------



## misslaura (2009 Március 15)

_Ice ma tenyleg roszidö vot,meg az esö is esett nembaj legalabba havat elviszi mer man nagyon utalom .igen ujkepem van mer man nagyon nemszerettemhogy mindeg csak a labamat niztik man alig tuttam jarni  hat inkabb nizenek a szemembe  szeemi az iten nem baj ha valaki iszik mer mindenki iszik , csak nem mindegy hogy mit ,mer vigyaznak hogy nehogy lebetegegyel  _


----------



## Zolthan Sagro (2009 Március 15)

Látom vagy nem látom, úgy látom le vagyok maradva! 
majd felhúzom magam és akkor haladok is egy kicsit! 
nah' persze nem, mint egy tikk-takk-os órát, kötök egy kötelet és felhúzetóom magam az emeletre. Csak le ne bukjak onnan, mer aztán még letörhetnek érzékeny kis testrészeim. 
Amúgy most cseréltem szemgolyót, sajna a régi homályos volt. Tettem be két üveggolyót, már a kép is tiszta, de sokszor kell cserélni, mert poros lesz és ki kell mosni.


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Március 15)

A szemi golóbisra tanács: este, le fekvéskór, veddki, és tedd etty pohár vottkába. Asztán reggel idd meg. (tedd vissza előbb a golókat, lene nyejjed, me vaksi maracc)


----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 17)

IceB ,elsőre hirtelen úgyértelmeztem (mártha a rengeteg piától még tudok értelmezni )engem kéne vottkába áztatni s reggel nem lenyelni : D de +em van !
Zolthan Sagro jó ,hogy javítgatod magad ,a szem fontos ,hisz mi homályosodna el


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Március 18)

vég ülis nemis rossz ötlett lenne szemi uszkálhatna egécc éjjel a vótkába, reggel meg nészhetne kija fejibül. Mámminta dellikvensnek. Mámminta a Szemi.
De ahhosz mekk natty pohár kéne


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Március 18)

Zoltan te eggy öngyógyító vagy, vaggy esetleg te vagy a Termin átor, aki javíccsa magát? bárasz nem ivott
Oszt a végén mondode hotty: Asztalra vissza bébi!?))


----------



## ondrejo (2009 Március 18)

Hűha.. komoly topiknak tűnik ez..  asszem látogatni fogom


----------



## renta (2009 Március 18)

egy kis hangulat:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wr0rmT9Dz20&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4C7FuJ8r1qg


----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 18)

Nem szellőztetek ,nem takarítok ,de piát csinálok ,de ígyátok ,mert elhül !
*




*​ 
*Hozzávalók:*
- 1 üveg vörösbor, Ez vót !
- 7 dkg kristálycukor,Szereztem!
- 2 rúd fahéj, Az asztalhéjából lett !
- 8 *szem* szegfűszeg, Ezek a *szem*es dolgok ,hááát Zolthanét felhasználtam ,úgyis csak kidobná 
- 3 *szem* szegfűbors,
- 2 *szem* zöld kardamon,
- 4 szelet citrom. 



A hangulathoz! ,de estére nyomát se lássam


----------



## renta (2009 Március 18)

Ez áll az egyik Egri Bikavér üvegén:
EGRI BIKAVÉR
Eljött a szép nap midőn a legjobb pi-
ros bor mellet köszöntünk és a boros kan-
nát két kézre fogva hangos rivalgással
kívánunk neked mindenféle jót,és hogy
élvezd életed boldog óráit, mert a kis fa-
kadó rózsa is csak egyszer virít és a te tava-
szod is elhervad egyszer és a régi jó ba-
rátok szeretete övez akkor is, midőn ivá-
szások emléke már a múlté lesz

Mindnyájan őszintén és boldog örömmel sza-
vatolunk,hogy egy-emberként aka-
runk a Te dicső napokat láttot öreg fa-
ludban borozgatni és emlékezni eltelt tava-
szodra.
most olvasd el minden második sort.. az elsővel kezd!!!


----------



## renta (2009 Március 18)

oks mindet

   
megisszuk ..ééés utána jöhet a pihi!!!!


----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 18)

ondrejo írta:


> Hűha.. komoly topiknak tűnik ez..  asszem látogatni fogom


 
Ugye nem csak ilyesztegetsz minket ?


----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 18)

renta írta:


> Ez áll az egyik Egri Bikavér üvegén:
> EGRI BIKAVÉR
> Eljött a szép nap midőn a legjobb pi-
> ros bor mellet köszöntünk és a boros kan-
> ...


 
Hú Renta ez nem semmi  s erről mindig lemaradok ,hisz ,ha teli igyekszem megszabadítani a tartalmától s ,hamár üres ,akkor meg kit érdekel mit írtak rá 
No egészség :34:


----------



## misslaura (2009 Március 18)

_Hü Renta ,szoval megtanaltal ?  jol tetted , IceB man megin megnevetettel meg jo hogy man este van mer egisznap vigyorogtam vona ma annyit besziltem hogy vigem van , szeemi a piat kiprobaltam , ugyhogy megyek is lefeküdni , a Ramazzotti mama kimarat , na megyek oszt honap jövök megint _


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Március 19)

_Hűha.. komoly topiknak tűnik ez.. :grin: asszem látogatni fogom :grin:_ 

Ki kérem (nema pijját) a kartácsaim nevibeis, akik böccsületben megittasodott egy ének, ésesz köszdudású, hotty mi komoly hejjjre nem járunk, me rendőrfogalmazóságilagis büntetett elgondolásnak számít a komolyság. Amútty gyere máskoriss, csak ne feltételezzé, me annó dettókor is feltételszte a duda nevű címbora hotyén meg bronyó ittukkija züvekk tartalmát, de eszen összevitatkosztunk, oszt fejbe lett ütve. Mámminta Duda


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Március 19)

renta írta:


> Ez áll az egyik Egri Bikavér üvegén:
> EGRI BIKAVÉR
> Eljött a szép nap midőn a legjobb pi-
> ........
> ...


 
Azé trága kartácsaima zivoldába esz etty naggyon példézatos péda arra kitekintve, hogya zitalnaka ző elfogyasztása erőssen seggíti a művelcség fokozását.
Eszután szent fogadkozással állítást teszek, hotty minden üveget amija kezem bekerül, kifogom óvasni.
Mera művelcség asz nagyon fontos.
(bárasztat nemértem, hogy mémonta eccera Bronyó, hotty ojjan művelt vagyokk mintegy Kukor Ica főd, bárőrajtase láccot megaza natty óvasottság, merasz mékk üvegetse óvasott sose.)


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Március 19)

Mostígy elgondolkodva, (merasztotis szokokám, bár kedvenc Klassz IQ-somat, Micimackót idészve: Nehész testimunka a gondókozás) jute szembe, hogy jó enneka Sagró sztrovacseknek, hogy tuggyamagát javítani. Nekemis jóljönne, mera hétvégén jöttemrá, hotty valami bajság van velem.
Hát nem panaszképpen hánytorgatom, deja magam rész(eg)ségéről nyilatkazván vannak brog lémák. Nem vagyokmáa régi.
Aminapis úgyjártam, hogy hétneka vége lévén, besettyegtema betérőbe, oszt kértem egy jó erőss fekete KVt, és kübli legyek a menyem lakodalmán, ha nem így van, de kép es vatyok egész órákig űni mellette, de olyén formán, hogy hozzáse nyúlok. Köszbe azé megiszok három-öt felest nehány sörree, de a kávé nem kell. Az ott van. Űdögélek mellette. Ezér gondolomasztat, hoty mekfárattam, örekszek. Vagymá lekék mondanija KVról.
Na megyek, me dógoszni is köll, méga végin kitesznek errőla jókis hejjről. kikérek nektek eggy körre valót, a csaposon verjétek le, vagy ha letagaggya ütögesséteka fejita púútba, asz használ.


----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 19)

IceB kössze ezt a jó kis konyakot bár a korcsmáros esküdözött hogy Te nem esztet rendelted ,de meglettgyőzve 
No a KV az nem kérdéses mír felejtődik az asztalon ,mert én valszeg a Te adagodat is megiszom azért nem megy az le néköd ,hagyod nekem úgy tudatalattibúl


----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 19)

Holvagytok nagyonhiányoztok  huup


----------



## misslaura (2009 Március 19)

Itt vagyok Szeemi kedves ,  jol elbojongtam össze vissza , man almos is vagyok lassan , mama nalunk meg havazott is , a francba ! csak nem jön megint vissza a tel ? de ide azer mindeg benezek mer nagyon a szivemhez nöttek az ittlevök , joemberek ezek mind  meg mindenhez ertenek , meg ujicsak is magukat , man agodok is a Zoltan Sagro miatt csak nem maratt vaksi ? hogy is mongyam szemneküli ? oszt nem lat ? vagy tenyleg lenyelte a szemit a votkaval ?  hat ha jön majd elmongya maga


----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 19)

Persze mindenhova kell nézni Laura ,itt is szemerkélt az a drága hó ,de csak mutatta ,hogy még vvan s jön ha akar Zolthan meg csak jobban láthat a szemivel ,csak bejön ideis


----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 19)

No jó éjt Minedkinek kidőltem !


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Március 20)

Jó reggel kedves Kartárcsaima zivoldában!

Nemtom melliktek votaza zelvetemedett aki ide kűtte eszta havat, de émmá nem kérek belölle. Aszontam reggela azasszonnak, amikor noszogtatott seprésileg, hotty majd eltakaríccsa aki lerakta
Bár nekem esza Laura kicsinység gyanusss, me lehet hogyő kűtte. Bár nemis bisztos me őis jóember)
Lehett hotty Sagro mána hasán nészki, csak azé nem lát, memég ki kell képezni a hassána lukkat. Ollan most, mintha redőnyönát nézne. Felhúzni mekk nem tuggya.

Szeminek meg kűdök etty szemes csajt, csak vigyázzá, ennek mindenholotta szeme))) (tomám azé írod a szeemit két evel, mekét szed van)


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Március 20)

misslaura írta:


> Itt vagyok Szeemi kedves ,  jol elbojongtam össze vissza , man almos is vagyok lassan , mama nalunk meg havazott is , a francba ! csak nem jön megint vissza a tel ? de ide azer mindeg benezek mer nagyon a szivemhez nöttek az ittlevök , joemberek ezek mind  meg mindenhez ertenek , meg ujicsak is magukat , man agodok is a Zoltan Sagro miatt csak nem maratt vaksi ? hogy is mongyam szemneküli ? oszt nem lat ? vagy tenyleg lenyelte a szemit a votkaval ?  hat ha jön majd elmongya maga


Laura teazé ne naggyon bojjongjá, mekk kóborojjá! Méga végén rádfogják, hogy vallami Kóbo rapáca vagy, osz gyanúba keverecc, aszmeg rendőrfogalmazóságilag nem kellemetes fel tételezés. Illen időbe mekk a meleg kan dalló melett üdögéjjé, jómeleg boros tejját iszogatva. Hamekk kikell menni, csaka Kékkecskéig mennyé, oszt ottis jóidő van belül


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Március 20)

szeemi írta:


> No jó éjt Minedkinek kidőltem !


Okosabb ember a zivászati szakeccségbenn ha ivászatra szánnya magát, fölleg ha előre mekk fontolt szándékkal követi el, kiköti magáta púúthoz. Akkó nem dőlki. Nemvót neked balle setvédelmezőségi kioktatásod??


----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 20)

icebreaker írta:


> Okosabb ember a zivászati szakeccségbenn ha ivászatra szánnya magát, fölleg ha előre mekk fontolt szándékkal követi el, kiköti magáta púúthoz. Akkó nem dőlki. Nemvót neked balle setvédelmezőségi kioktatásod??


 
Hogy mekkora igazad vón ,de bevéstem tán örökre ,a púp egy darabig emlékeztet az bizti No mentem dógozni ,mert aztán lesz még egy púpom s utilapum .
szemi ,megag azé kettő,mert egyel nem engedett be ,tán azé mert még megvan mindkettő


----------



## Idil001 (2009 Március 20)

*Sziasztok!*
*Befogadtok a kocsmába? A jó pályinkát nagyon szeretem *




*Szia Szemi*
*Össze meg visszakerestelek a bolondok házban, dehogy pont a kocsmában találok Rád *


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Március 20)

Behát, de akkor gyorsan kérjél eggy beszállókört!

(mé a szemi nemjár kocsmába?)

Amúgy mekk ponta Bolondokházába ne vóna kocsma? mikora zösszes kartárs sztrovacsek itt lebzsel?


----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 20)

Idil001 írta:


> *Sziasztok!*
> *Befogadtok a kocsmába? A jó pályinkát nagyon szeretem *
> 
> 
> ...


 
Pedig pont itten kellettvolna először keresned 

Á igazadvót ismételten IceB kár vót kiengednem a jó korcsmaillatot hisz kedvesbarátném alig talált ide ,huuup ,node itten vagyon már 


No egy kört mínímum Idil dobjál szét De csak utánam nehogy kifoggyunk 







kiss No egészségünkre :34:


----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 20)

icebreaker írta:


> (mé a szemi nemjár kocsmába?)


 
szemi most nem jár korcsmába hisz Zolthan Sagro magával vitte s nem hozza, kitugga mit lát most veli  vagy a vottkában ázik  dejó akkor nekije


----------



## misslaura (2009 Március 20)

Laura teazé ne naggyon bojjongjá, mekk kóborojjá! Méga végén rádfogják, hogy vallami Kóbo rapáca vagy, osz gyanúba keverecc, aszmeg rendőrfogalmazóságilag nem kellemetes fel tételezés. Illen időbe mekk a meleg kan dalló melett üdögéjjé, jómeleg boros tejját iszogatva. Hamekk kikell menni, csaka Kékkecskéig mennyé, oszt ottis jóidő van:smile: bel

Jojo , man bent vagyok , de hat mennem kel mer a viragok is itt vanak oszt elkelagyam öket , mama jo napom is vot megis dicsertek sokan jo vot a bevetel is , pedig ezek az urinök nagyon nehezkesek am meg fösvinyek is , es mijen bekipzeltek meg melle  soknak a sok ekszer man huzza le a nyakat  en ismerem am üket mind ,mer nalam ugy gondoljak nem kell viselkedni , mer hat ki vagyok en ? csak egy szegeny viragarus lany , pedig ha tudnak hogy szinte minden ferj sutyomba udvarol is  , most itt bent jo meleg van , megmelekszem egy kicsit itt megiszom a ramazzottimat oszt megyek is ,  jo ejt


----------



## misslaura (2009 Március 20)

*Sziasztok!
Befogadtok a kocsmába? A jó pályinkát nagyon szeretem :smile:*

_Hat persze hogy befogadunk , mindenkit szivesen latunk merit csak joemberek vannak ,meg mindenfele alakok is , okosnak meg nem kelleni , mer itt mindenki csak ugy mongya a magaet  _
_meg iszik is közbe  :777:_


----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 20)

Jól mondod Laura  Az jó ,ha jó napod vót kellis az olyan s a puccos gémberedettnyakúak meg beszéljenek mit akarnak  A ramazzottihoz meg egészség ! kisss jó éjt !


----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 21)

No kikötöttem magam s nem koppant a fejem pedig dőlök ki  no finoman becsúztam az asztal alá jólesz itt is  pá


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Március 21)

_no finoman becsúztam az asztal alá jólesz itt is_ 

No ezen láccik a zurriemberes viselkedés. nem eldől minta zsák, hanemszépen, csendesen, mintegy lassított felvétel, becsú szika pútalá. Szép
Kűdök neked egy kies generálozó fojjadékot. 
Mekk tanátam két törpmint 30 éves képet, ahun láccik, hogy téllek vótam "Jégtörő"


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Március 21)

No azjó lehet, amikor suttyomgatnak ott Neked
Na de lassan má jórajön az idő, asztán a forralt bort ell lehet rakni és elővenni a sört.
Me állítólag aza módi, hogy szentgyörgynaptól szentmihályig sört, szentmihálytól szengyörgynapig bort kell inni, me eza népi tapasztalat, és ez akó igazis.)

(amutty meg téllegazajó, hogy iten csakúgy jönnekija betűk, oszt nincsena zemberfijajánya piszkálva, hottyankő irni hejjessen)


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Március 21)

LAURA! nemis montam, a mútthéten mentarra etty címborám, a Rémsarjú (Aki amutty kapitán) etty Eiltank nevű bárkával, oszt montam nekije, hotty Passánál, halátegy szépséges virágáruss jánkát erőssen integessen. Láttad?


----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 21)

icebreaker írta:


> _no finoman becsúztam az asztal alá jólesz itt is_
> 
> No ezen láccik a zurriemberes viselkedés. nem eldől minta zsák, hanemszépen, csendesen, mintegy lassított felvétel, becsú szika pútalá. Szép
> Kűdök neked egy kies generálozó fojjadékot.
> Mekk tanátam két törpmint 30 éves képet, ahun láccik, hogy téllek vótam "Jégtörő"


 
Igyekszem igyekszem ,bár nem mindig jön össze az úrieses viselkedés  Ó a kevencem, s már reggel lenyúltam a leghácsót , de kellett is !A leányzómra rájött a szobarenoválás így elbandukoltunk s kapott egy kisebb komótot no míg azt bepaszíroztuk no az nem vót semmi a piai is fogyóban ígyhát jöttem is 
Kedves IceB s holfutott az a jégtörővel ?


----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 21)

icebreaker írta:


> No azjó lehet, amikor suttyomgatnak ott Neked
> Na de lassan má jórajön az idő, asztán a forralt bort ell lehet rakni és elővenni a sört.
> Me állítólag aza módi, hogy szentgyörgynaptól szentmihályig sört, szentmihálytól szengyörgynapig bort kell inni, me eza népi tapasztalat, és ez akó igazis.)
> 
> (amutty meg téllegazajó, hogy iten csakúgy jönnekija betűk, oszt nincsena zemberfijajánya piszkálva, hottyankő irni hejjessen)


 
No jó tudni  Még aborral elvagyok ,de a ser tiétek lehet  
( S gyűjjenek ám azok a betűk s a zemberfiát megneérdekelje a bodor beszéád  Végre eghy jó hely jó kartácsokkal )


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Március 21)

szeemi írta:


> No jó tudni  Még aborral elvagyok ,de a ser tiétek lehet
> ( S gyűjjenek ám azok a betűk s a zemberfiát megneérdekelje a bodor beszéád  Végre eghy jó hely jó kartácsokkal )


 
Najó akkor: ha sesör, sebor, akkor pÁlyinka?
Pályinkárul jut eszembe eza törpénés: (sokbetűs)

Én mikora Gyöngyös nevű hajóra (ez mosvót 31 éve) kerűtem,azén nammamám aszonta, hogy kisfijam ne aszta rossz lőrét viddaszoknak a finom fősődunaji úriembereknek amit akartál, hanem ebbőla jóféle hatéves házkörtepájinkábul aggyá nekik. mondom káraszokba, me csak megrundósztatják odale, (rundó az szaknyelven fordulót jelent, ebbeja zesetbe lenyeli, dejönis vissza)de hát aszember ha fősőhajóra kerű nekicsinyeskeggyen. ijenek eszek a nagymamák, csak ajóra nevelikasz ember eerrontott kölkit. 
Namostan mesélek neked mégeggyet, hogyanindútazén pájafutkosásom.
Elmondom, hogyan alakult az első utam, amejik majnem azutolsó is lett, amikoraz ómamáterbúl kikerűtem, oszt ignácbácsi újpesten mektanított dobót dobnyi, meg kioktattak, hogy nedves víszre nelépjek, merárt asz egésségnek, alkalmas lettem hajóra lépnyi. Az első hajóm a régi Győr volt, amit a letétből szettek elő. merakkoriban még annyi volt a fuvar, hogy nemgyőszték hajóval. Na felszereltünk azútra, és indultunk lefele az Aldunára. A parancsnok egy áldottjó ember volt, úgy nevelt, mint apámse. Csak a szépre, jóra nevelt. Azongy eccer, hogy: hajja maga matróc, (merennyire szeretett) nálam asza szokás, hogy beköll ágyaszni. Namondom, ebből nincsen baj, eszegy nagyon régi, szép szokás, bár én néha meg sem vetem aszágyat úgyájulok bele, me mégiscsak többdógóm van minta kapitánnak, megnéha aszitalmijattis, de ha van ráidőm énis bevetem. Dehogyőszonta, azövét. mámmint én. Nahátmondom, mindenki a sajáttyát, menálammeg esza szokás.. Erre ekkicsit mérges lett, oszt közölte, hogy Mohácson én ki, a leváltó meg beszáll majd. oszt mehetek csepelre bokszerolni. Erre ekkicsit elszontyolodtam, mernekem igén fényes jövőt jósoltaka mahartná, oszt mánláccik, hogy ezelúszik eszen azágyazáson, deazé csak nem vetettem beneki. Mentemis tanácsot kérni öreg kollégámtól, K. Géza bácsitól, aki nagyon gyakorlott ember volt. Annyi tapasztalatavót a kisújába, mint más kapitánnak a sapkája alattse. Nemvéletlen vótmég mindíg matróc öregkorárais. Az ijet megbecsűlik. Na aszongya neféjjé gyerek, mera Győrön nincsen rádijó, oszt mohácsommeg csak nem tartanak ezér vissza. Ezt elis hittem neki, mer amikor elindultunk, már akkora cimboraságba estünk, hogy hajnalra elhatárosztam, hogy gézabácsi lesz azén példaképem. Meraz kell aszembernek. Főlegamikor hajnalfelé Batta magasságába kijelentette, hogy tudodédesecsém mija baj a világgal? Asz, hogy nemazén fa**ommal csinyáták. Na ebbe vótannyi népi bőcsesség, hogy izibe elhatárosztam, hogy ettőla zembertől, csak tanúnyi lehet. Az öreg mindenáron avatni akart, demontam neki, hogyémmá tanulóként kécceris végigvasalta a Dunát lefelé. Ígyoszt ezelmarad mostan. Nekikeseredett a zöreg, hotyakkor mire iszunk. De aszér csak vótmire. Az öreg gönyűii volt, mekösztudott, a lekkülömb hajósok onnan kerűnek ki. Báresztet némejik elveteműt tagaggya, Mindíg mesélta régi hajóiról, asz érsekcsanádró, amit regensburgba mutogatnak, hotyesz vóta kgésza hajója, megasz esztergomrólis. 
Nahoty visszatérjünk a Győrre, Mohácson nem várténgem senkise, de csak nemágyasztam. hanemasztán Gradiscse utántól mindenreggel a parancsnoki kabinban takarításkor kivótöntve valami gyíknyál nékem. Namondom mán szenta béke. Sokat nem beszégettünk a kapitánnal, merugy nemvótam én társalkodónő, megosztán nemisegy hejen vótunk dógozásköszbe.
Demondom esz csak szeret éngem, nemis vót több bajom vele, hazáig. Evvela Győrrel vótamlent Sulinába is. Asztat majdelmesélem máskor, hogyvittem be a konyakot a partiőr tíltása ellenére a hajóra. Elégasz hozzá, hogy az öreghajó ekkor dőlt kia sorból, na neménmijattam, hanem mereltörött a proppeller tengeje. ígymajcsak lekellett selejteszni. mostan Dunafődvárnál lesi a bódogabb társait, de legalábbis még +van. énmek másik hajóra kerűtem, új viszekre, új cimborák köszé, mík valami jótét lélek meknem unta aszén hajókászásomat, oszta BM-mel rátetették aszútlevelemre a páncélszekrént. Deaziseggy másik törpénet.
Najóvan, mékmá, me kiszáratta szám, oszt kenyni is kella zemberneka gigáját. Meg egyhúsztomba elóvasnise könnyű esztet.


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Március 21)

szeemi írta:


> Igyekszem ....
> Kedves IceB s holfutott az a jégtörővel ?


 Ínnye jólmek szaporítottama szót, csak csapongok itten minta Duna az apatini- hajlatokba, oszt te Szemi nemis eszt kérdeszted, hanem hunvóta jégfaricskálás.
Még 977-be történt, és ekkormáa a Vác motoros vontatón vasalgattama zöreg Dunát. Mikor igen jelentősen jegesedett a víz. A Tiszán meg fennrekedt néhány uszály, és azokat kellettvóna lementeni a Dunára. A Vác még 1942-be épült germániába, jóerős acélbul, oszt minket kűttek fel a Dunárula Tiszára mekktörni a jeget, mea kis tiszai jégtörők nem bírták. na ott történt a jégtörés.

Többi képet itt láttok a régi hajóimról:
http://il1321.xfree.hu/36846 

Namost télleg megyek, me eza csapos igen sandán les a savószemivel, mecsakk a számjár, de nemi szom
má semmitse. Na Juccikát!


----------



## misslaura (2009 Március 21)

LAURA! nemis montam, a mútthéten mentarra etty címborám, a Rémsarjú (Aki amutty kapitán) etty Eiltank nevű bárkával, oszt montam nekije, hotty Passánál, halátegy szépséges virágáruss jánkát erőssen integessen. Láttad?:smile:

Jajj hatutam vona ,de ezutan figyelek majd jobban oszt integetek , dehat annyi hajo van itt a dunan hat meket figyeljem ? magyarhajo ? pedig ezek a kapitanyok nagyon jokepüek am !  dehat jönnekmennek is sokan itt egyik hajo a masikutan , ennyi Jegermajszter snaps , en inkabb a sert valasztom , :777:


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Március 21)

Eggyjó paulanert. Te csak lessed erőssen a hajókat, és integessél mindekinek, aki integet, meraszok annak nattyon örűűnek.
nade mosmá télleg húzok.


----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 21)

Hú IceB gyönyörűk azok a képek s milyen szép is lehetett s milyen szép is lett tőle a zestém  Ezért már érdemes vót az aztalalól kimásznom 
Laura integessél mindenkinek ost úgy nem maradki senki


----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 22)

Örömteli szép vasárnapot ,kicsit megfűszerezve kis korcsmai hangulattal


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Március 22)

Csak beqkk
Jól elvoltatok?
Holnap hétfő. és Garfielddel szólva, jobb szeretném a hétfőket, ha pénteken kezdődnének.
Lassan jön a jóidő is.
Legyetek jók. egy kört fizetek. 
Pá lyinka


----------



## misslaura (2009 Március 22)

Enis csak bekukk  , latom elkestem de mindegy , a Paulaner weißbiert en is szeretem , eremongyak itt hogy fojekony kenyer  szeemi hat bekerült man aszekreny a hejire ? na itt is jön man a joidö oszt a kedvünk is jobb lesz , hat nemfurcsa hogy ide ijenkevesen jönnek ? pedig nemkelit okosokat mondani , lehet hogy nemisojan könnyü nemokosnak lenni ? joejt megyek aludni 
de honap megint jövök


----------



## renta (2009 Március 23)




----------



## Idil001 (2009 Március 23)

Köszönöm a kedves fogadtatást. 
Vendégeim vagytok 1 körre (egs!)


----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 23)

Bekukkantok ? s akkor kifogja itten elpusztítani a felhalmozott sörrt Renta által ránhalmozotttl ? Ráme nehogy számíccsasok  jajj a szekrény az beszította magát afalmellé,bár elsőre nemoda szántuk ,de sebaj kapott egy vizivilányot magára kis aranhalacskával (már lesz ki teljesírje a kívánsagaimet  ) 
Laura felvetésed az nagyon érdekvesítő ,ki lenne okos szerintem aki idejár ,azzé beszéljünk má haza 
Idilkém egs' neked is !


----------



## Idil001 (2009 Március 23)

Szemi!
Küdök 1 kis kog-nyakot, nyiss ablakot!
3,2,1 megy.................


----------



## misslaura (2009 Március 23)

szeemi a fontoshogy bekerült , kepzeld ha kintmaratt vona ?  (aszekreny )  , renta ez man sörorgia , na a vecemellett meg jo hogy nemülök mer nagy ma aforgalom a sörmiatt , 
IceB varjuk a törtenet fojtatasat ! ma esettaz esö itt passauba ugyhogy nemtuttam integetni mer megaztam vona


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Március 24)

_Köszönöm a kedves fogadtatást. 
Vendégeim vagytok 1 körre (egs!)_ 

Na ezéé jóhejesz! Nem kell okos párbeszédeket kitörpölni:
Mi-ti-szó?
Amitkérsz!

(Azé hüjjeségeketse könnyű kitan állni)


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Március 24)

misslaura írta:


> ...IceB varjuk a törtenet fojtatasat ! ma esettaz esö itt passauba ugyhogy nemtuttam integetni mer megaztam vona


 
De enneka törpénésnek nincsen fojtatása, me minden másnap egy másik nap, és azzal mindíg új törpénet veszija keszdetit:
De azé elmondom mijen vóteza mesterség, de utánnnna asztán téllegmennem kell, me kitesznek errű aszigen jókis mostani hejjemrűl, oszt kőtöszhetek ideja kocsmába a csaposhon akinek pedik nincs seszép arca, sejószaga. Mekfijúis. 
Azé nehézmesterség vóte, ha meggondolom. Mámmint szakmailag, és ez tényállás. Mepédálul, amikor a Gyöngyösön (ami hajónaka neve) vótam, akkor igencsak forgatták a hajókat felfeé a Fősődunára. Azember meg valamér kevés lett. Vótojanút, amit ketten csinátunk végig a Domingóval, aki címborámvót, ésha Laura látoda Kőszeg nevű bárkát, integessé nekije). Ő vóta bócmanféleség, merazigazi sejött velünk, émmegaszösszes matróc. Komáromnál amikorindútunk, egykészbül attamát át akét sleppszálat, merúgy gyorsabb vót. Na asztán máncsak figyelni kellett, hogya csiga bene kapja. megigyekeszni, merátallába a fősőhídnál, amikor szálában vótunk rendesen, s anipper is levóthúzva, máigencsak mekkellett azalapozásnak lenni,(vótkával) mer nemsokidővanám bécsig. onnan megnemigen lehet natyon leittasodni, me soka manőver mega zsilip. Főleg ha ketten vagyunk. Naosztígy erre a vonalszakaszra tájbúl nemisnagyon emlékszem a múltbúl, me nem sokat láttam. Ekkicsit aluttunkis. Egykabinva vótam evvel a Domingóval, aki aranyos egy gaszember vót. Eccer mánaluttunk vóna, ekkicsit, meréccakázni megálltunk, mebeködölt. Én még ekkicsit olvastam vóna, me tunni kell aszt, hogy mennyi pészt vigyekki bécsbe utánpótlás votkáér megárpaléér, de rámszólt eza kedves cimbora. hogyaszongya: Te putykó ócskimáá a villant, ne fényszórózzá itt nekem, me jól fejbeütlek natyon. Hát így szeretett engem ezaz aranyos ember. Na azér má ippstúl (Ybbs) megláccot rendesen a kapidilizmus,me üszleta vót. Nem hagytákám csak úgy száraszon tekerekni a szegén hajóst. Majmindenik zsilipbe atták a zárpalevet, pézér azigaz, de vót. Etykét ládát mindík kellett venni. No nem kettőnkre, mermindík vót rá másis. Na eccő sok vóta vísz a Dunába, oszta deggendorfi hídalatt nemfértünk át, pedik leszettük a Gyöngyi tetejéről mindent. No akkoritt várunk. Vóta Sanyi a szekund. Asziskülönben eléggé vidámfijú vót. Ezetty északi tipus vót, tán berlin teniszbajnoka vagymi, de ennél mindík nyitvavót a kabinablak sose fűtött. Azárpalét mek úgyitta, hogy előtte jékkrémeccsinát belőle. Furagusztusa vót az szent, memé roncsael aszta finom árpalét. Na esza Sanyi kitanáta hoty mennyünk városnézni, hamá ittenállunk. csónakkal mentünk, me horgonyon háltunk a csurmával. Vótis cimbora elég, kéccer fordút a csónak apartra. Amikor végesztünk a városnészéssel, me messze nemmentünk, csak addik mik láttyuka a hajót , hoty eene téveggyünk abba azidegen városba, visszafelé is kéccer kellet menni, mink marattunk a parton a második fordúlóra a Domingóval, mekkétláda árpalé. Ekicsit gyanúsvót, hoty az első cúg viszi a snapszot, dehát csaknem hatynak kinn a parton. De. Merazokmán befeleé felbontották. Elisfelejtettek minket. Ekkicsit még ordibáltunk, de nemigen hallotta aszt senkise, csak néhány éber sváb. Nemis lesz ez így jó. Háta Domingó kitanáta, hoty bekell úszni a csónakér, merennek ennyi eszevót. Nemhijábavót elsőmatróc. Nadeki? ekkicsit énse akartam, meraduna igen gyorsan csurgalászik arrafelé. Aszmeg nemmontam, hoty éppen erzsébetnap vót, ami ugye nemisannyira nyár. Hát sorsoltunk, deúty jöttki, hoty csakén mentem. Annyi észbelém is szorút, hogy levetkesztem, felfelementem a parton vatyszászmétert, ésonnan ereszkettem. Márazelső tízméteren rájöttem, hoty kidobott pészvóta italára, mekivitte a hatását a Duna. Nade elértem a ladikot oszt bevittem a cimborát, akinek eléégé vidám kedve vót, mevégig röhökte aszutat. Azigaz, nem őnekivótlila azegész szép teste. Namikor beértünk akkor mekbeszéltüka töppiekkel, mija bajtársisák, megosztán engem gyógykeszelni kellett ekkis snapszal, mesenkise akarta, hogy beteg legyek. Merezakkor üzemesbaleset lettvóna. Na ijjen nehézidők jártak akkor.

Nagyorsan itthagyok még egy kör Long Stepp Coctailra (LSC) valót mindenkinek. (bár mifelénk nemezen a flancos úrinéven ismerika a falusi kocsmába, csak úgy, hotty Hosszúlépés)
Még pár szép kép a Gyöngyös nevű régi hajóról:


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Március 24)

Mégvalami: Havan benne ollan nemérthető kiffe jezés, csak kérgyétek meg!


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Március 24)

Renta!
Ide ill lika mondás:
1 sör- nem sör.
2 sör félsör.
4 sör - 1 sör.
5 sör - mánsör.
10 sör - soksör.


----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 24)

Hú csak a 100 oldal kedvéért 
S mindent ! a mainapra


----------



## renta (2009 Március 24)

icebreaker írta:


> Mégvalami: Havan benne ollan nemérthető kiffe jezés, csak kérgyétek meg!


háááááát nehéz volt elsőre kibogozni mit is írsz:222: de én pl. könnyen bele jöttem


----------



## renta (2009 Március 24)

Story


----------



## renta (2009 Március 24)

és most ,hogy így

 össze jöttünk/gyertek mááár!!!!!!/ ideje játszani egyet.. de csakis a hagyományhoz illő játékkal


----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 24)

Nézek nézek ,de nemértek :roll:,ha beállok a stratra akkor mondom ötöt s iszom ? ja ott senkinemiszik  miattam ejj ,de a szabálnál meg aztat írotta hogy annyit iszom mint dobtam sőt ötnéls hatnál újra dobok s iszom ,minta a hatökör  ,nohogyíis vagyon ezen ?


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Március 24)

szeemi írta:


> Nézek nézek ,de nemértek :roll:,ha beállok a stratra akkor mondom ötöt s iszom ? ja ott senkinemiszik  miattam ejj ,de a szabálnál meg aztat írotta hogy annyit iszom mint dobtam sőt ötnéls hatnál újra dobok s iszom ,minta a hatökör  ,nohogyíis vagyon ezen ?


 Kedves kartácsam a zivoldába! Asszem esztet énsem fogomfel, me a zivósjáték megértéséhez szükséges szürkeállomány nagy részét a régebbi ivásokkal legyilkoltam. Így igen nehezen értelmezem a szabályozatot.
Ma má asse tudom mitakarok (mit takarok?). ha iszom elámosodom, hameg elalszok, felébredek me mekszomjazom. 
na Juccikákat!


----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 24)

IceB Juccikákat Néked ajánlom a szépálmotszóró macikkal  Bár utóbbit küldöm mindenkinek kedves kartácsok 
Éjfolamán gyüjthetjül azokat a szürkéket s akkor talánmajd megy 
Nopááá !kiss


----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 25)

Úgyláccik valami még nemtejes ,no gyújtccsétek csak nyogottan 
No Pááákiss


----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 25)

Ja deazzé hosszú távon nehaggyatokmár !


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Március 26)

szeemi írta:


> Ja deazzé hosszú távon nehaggyatokmár !


Úlláccik, kihala szakeccség. Ha illen sok a kun csaft, akkor éhenpusztul a csapos.
Így még dumálnise lehet, fölleg egyedül. Na jóevótam mais ebbe a korcsmába. Úlláciik ide csak aszok esnek be, akika zéllet rögösúttyajin eetévelyednek.
A mútkoris beesett valamiféle dán túrista, osztaz apja szellemét kereste. valami Omlettnek hítták. Aszonta mindenhol kereste, ha issincsen akkor sehola világba. Montam is neki, ha a csapost gyanúsíccsa (meraszt énis szoktam), akkor monnyonle róla, meha aszlopta el, akkor asz el van lopva. Alaposan. Na menyekmá, me kitellika zidőm.


----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 26)

Mán megint rámjött a beírás ,de a korcsmáros aztat monja ide nem írni járnak ,csak ínni  édes nem ? imádom kiss,de Ő hivatalból nemiszik ,mégilyet pedig mint munkaadója ,hisz lassan már alig van munkája ,akár ihatna is ,nem rugnánki node hajjjthatatlan  No napommal elvótam ,de azzé már jó,hogy elhagyott mára  no ennyipapírt elvitte a szél ,no pá skiss nektek


----------



## misslaura (2009 Március 26)

Ittvagyok man , na tanajattok ki mit iszok ?  igen azt ! ,szeretem csak az a baj hogy nagyon ittasamagat oszt hamar fogyik  szeemi a csapos is iszik , csak dugiba man lattam , Ice , a kun csaft mindenhol keves mostanaba ,asztmonttak hogy krizisvan , vagy valami ijesmi man nemtudom pontosan ,  mama man itthon vagyok es a telefonon hivok is hagyanak man bikimbe , honap man megint hetvege hü de szalad azidö ! na megyek kiss


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Március 26)

Laura! Ez ollan mesefigurás volt. Hol voltam, holnem voltam. Jötemis demá menek- memindíkaza naggy rohangászás. ahellett, hogy rendesen megűnél inni)) Mékmegárt atza sokk futó ramazuri
(amuttya csapost énis láttam inni zugba, és szerintema méréstis csalja)
Na Pá lyinka nektek!


----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 26)

Eztet mostan nem mondjátok úgy igaziból márminthogy dugibas iszik ez a dráéga csapos ,ejj ,de akkor én essztán csak tejet iszom ,hisz élet ,erő,egesség s még fehér is  No Páákiss


----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 26)

Azzé még hoztam Néktök !








No má ténylek Páá !kiss


----------



## renta (2009 Március 27)

a lényeg idejébe elkezdeni!!!!


----------



## mjsztalent (2009 Március 27)

jónagyotkivánok!
Reggel 9:20--- 0,93 mg !!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfMJE_UPbz0


----------



## Zolthan Sagro (2009 Március 27)

Én meg JónagyotKiáltok!
Mára a hangszálamat operálták ki és két húrt raktak be helyette! 
Kér valaki egy kis sonkát? Sütve, főve, füstölve? Majd a popóm egy részét leveszem és feldolgozom. Nem kell félni, nem lesz túl zsíros. A sonkákat mindig jó formában kell tartani.


----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 27)

Szép tartalmas estét !

Hú Renta nagyon csigázott ma a piros X -ek ,mit adtál ebédre s kidőltem (bár ügyesen kikötöttem magam .nehogymá még1x úgy dőljek ki  )
de úgyse ment! bár nem tudhassam ,mi ne legyen belőle 
(éngömetis Saruwatarinak hívnak s Yuminak )

mjsztaent Jónagyot néködis s mittöthessek ?

Üdv a fedélzeten Zolthan !s ugyan miért kaptad azokat a húrokat ?ejjdesajnálom ,hogy nem jutottak el botfuleimhez érces hangod ,pedig még jártamis errefelé s dejóis letten vótan ma azok a sonkák ,de így szerencsére nem kenheted rám ,hogy nincs mínülnöd 
No kedves korcsmárosom (mégmindig imádom ,mégha zugöntősis is )mán megint húzza a papírom ,no még 1 kiss

/osztán asztat tessen elképzelni esztet már másodszor kell bepötyögnöm ,mert szárnyakat kapott azenső vagy a pultos vót ?ejj kituggyamán /


----------



## misslaura (2009 Március 27)

*Jajj te zoltan sagro, hat mir hagyod magad enyire feldarabolni ? most akkor csak magas hangon beszilsz ,vagy kialtol ?  hogy van a szemed man lacc ?, zsiros sonka ? emberhus ? na erre kell most igyak egy vodkat pedig utalom de mindegy hogy mitül hanyok nem ?  megyek is man mer ez a csapos is nagyon furcsan niz ram , meg ennek az alaknak itt a masik asztalnal büdös a laba , jajj mostlatom fapapucs van a laban , biztosan hollandus , jol bevan szivva is :shock:*


----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 28)

Ó Laura remélem már jólvagy, a ramazottit már a pult alatt se találsz ejj csak szólj  itt kóvájjolok már egészdélutánóta de valahogy nem ment az írás ,félek a korcsmárostól lopja a papírom ,no csak csendesen ,hisz akkorra a füle ,Te Zolhtán csaknem a Tiéd vitte füled? á nem képzelendek  jó lesz eltenni magam befőttnek ,nO PÁ s cuppis /demost nincsen kedvemnél szerezni ,de érezzétek ,hisz no nemiromide tudjátok ,na álmok kergessenek titeket


----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 28)

egs Laura


----------



## misslaura (2009 Március 29)

Szeemi , ezaz !  probaldki jegkocka , citrommal nagyon finom ojan nöi ital , ma nemiszok mer vezetnem kell de estere ! na megyekis mer nagyon telikam az idö


----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 29)

Kedves korcsmatársak  most kicsit magam alá kerültem s ki se kötöttem magam  elköszöntem egy másik fórumról s rossz . Bocs ,de itt a piák mellett ez jó volt kimondani ,de nemis szóltam ,no pá s cupp s szép holnapot !


----------



## misslaura (2009 Március 30)

A azir te nelegyel szomoru , mer forum az van elig  hat nehagyd man magadat üss az asztalra ott ( ha van  ) , hun votal mondmeg gyorsan , oda megyek ! de elöbb iszok valamit


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Március 30)

szeemi írta:


> Kedves korcsmatársak  most kicsit magam alá kerültem s ki se kötöttem magam  elköszöntem egy másik fórumról s rossz . Bocs ,de itt a piák mellett ez jó volt kimondani ,de nemis szóltam ,no pá s cupp s szép holnapot !


 Namija bajság!? Mommeg mennyünk vélled fo(rró)rumot kirámolni? odacsapunk osz bakfitty)
Igyáegyet fizetem!


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Március 30)

misslaura írta:


> Szeemi , ezaz !  probaldki jegkocka , citrommal nagyon finom ojan nöi ital , ma nemiszok mer vezetnem kell de estere ! na megyekis mer nagyon telikam az idö


 Noiszen! még végin kedvetkapok illen lyánkás itókához-  Ha rákapok, Laura teleszela zoka
(hónap utámmekk má zoknit kötögetek)
No pá-lesz!


----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 30)

Hú dejók hozzám valakik ,á már kartácsok ,kikötöttem magam s odacsaptam  aztata ramazottit megmá tényleg kiprószálom ,jéggel citrommal / no meg dupla wiskyvel  No pá s cupp


----------



## szeemi (2009 Április 1)

Itt ülök s mélán nézek ,de nem látok ,értitek ezt ? á már bizti késővan no pá s cupp no jó igazi is kiss


----------



## kamig (2009 Április 1)

igen igen


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Április 1)

Szemi! én a zeste akartam segíteni mélánnézni, de nemenge dettbe eza rencer, me aszonta mindík, hogyya sörver tűlvan terhelve. (Hámminek isznak annyi sört
Amútty meg eza Laura, aki nekünk kocsmából kifojjó lagosan Kolleg Dzsina, szerintem nemis ollan tapasztallatlanka ivásilag
me má annyira csigázott evvel a zollasz énekespijával, aki ramazurit okoz, hogy utánna ittam, osz kiderült, hogyesz gyógyszer!!!
mosfigyuzzá: 33 féle győgynövényneka kivonattyya!! Eza nőszemély nemis pijás, hanem egéssségmegőrző fit neccescsaj))

(Bocsi Laura, csak vicc Ewlek, nemis bántanálak meg))
(Mekkhát dícsérni nemis szabad itten senkit, me úgy járunk, minta Füllig kolléga, akit elékeszdett dícsérnija PiszokManfréd, és egyből gyanuss lett)


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Április 1)

kamig írta:


> igen igen


 Namost esz így nem bisztos. Az bisztos hotty a nem asz nem, de asz igense bisztos. Esettlega talán, de mék maj gondolkonnyi kell rajta.


----------



## szeemi (2009 Április 1)

kamig írta:


> igen igen


 

Góndólkoztam ,nem nem ,az nemlehet igen ,no de milyen jó is lenne ,ha tistán beszélne ,kedves Kamig kartács ! no jó akkor milyjó is lönne no pá ,este még beszédelgek máha tudok  addigis kiss


----------



## misslaura (2009 Április 1)

Na ujra itt vonek  , a tegnap en is itt votam , elmentem vandololni mindenhova , szeemi itt mindenhun csak a veszekedis mindenki ojan nagyon okos akar lenni ,meg rögtön letamagyak a masikat , ahejett hogy türelmesen meghalgatnak , na aztan gyorsan visszajötem ide , mer itt mindenki egyforma , meg nemkell okosnak sem lenni oszt igy jo ahogy van , hü man gondoltam is engem gyorsan kiutalnanak mer nagyon utalok okosokat irogatni , en csak mondom a magamet  , Ice hat montam en , nagyon jo egeszseges is , ettül nemfaj am a fejed sem masnap , itassa magat man tudom miert vagyok ojan jokedvü is  nyaron meg a sört szoktam inni , de nemakarmijet Paulaner Hefe- weißbier , azis csupa egeszseg  , dehogy haragszom meg Ice , mi kollegak vagyunk nem ? Gyanus ? az enis lassan azleszek !  na megyek ,


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Április 1)

misslaura írta:


> Na ujra itt vonek  , a tegnap en is itt votam , elmentem vandololni mindenhova , szeemi itt mindenhun csak a veszekedis mindenki ojan nagyon okos akar lenni ,meg rögtön letamagyak a masikat ......, mi kollegak vagyunk nem ? Gyanus ? az enis lassan azleszek !  na megyek ,


 látode? minek mászkálni másfelé? Énis csak egyyhejjre járokmég, muzsikálni, de ottse sokan vagyunk, ésaki a rokkot mega blúzt szereti, nemis lehet rossz ember. Engem taszít a veszekedés, de itjó. ebbeja korba megmá az ember nem vált sűrűn kocsmát. ígyosztiten elvagyunk, minta (RUMOS)befött

Csak netánnem vízre szállasz? vagy akocsma mijatti kolegásságot mondasz? Vagya Paul Áner mijatta? vagy-..?


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Április 1)

szeemi írta:


> Góndólkoztam ,.......este még beszédelgek máha tudok  addigis kiss


 Hátte tudod, dején nem tenném, menem jóasz sokszor, meg nehézis. Mámminta gondolkodás
Hagyokittegy körre való pészt, igyatokegy mitisztokot!
Megittegy muzsika a Plé ri Farkasoktul, osz hajrá(f)!
no émmegela lenyögvő napba belé, balról srévizavé, minta naffilmekbe. Pá lyinka!


----------



## misslaura (2009 Április 1)

Ice a zene jo  , a valaszom a zene topikba van , 70-es, 80-as evek ...


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Április 1)

misslaura írta:


> Ice a zene jo  , a valaszom a zene topikba van , 70-es, 80-as evek ...


 Mostóvastam) Van hélen? igen, Laura má hozott.))
ott jó hejjen leszel.


----------



## szeemi (2009 Április 1)

misslaura írta:


> Na ujra itt vonek  , a tegnap en is itt votam , elmentem vandololni mindenhova , szeemi itt mindenhun csak a veszekedis mindenki ojan nagyon okos akar lenni ,meg rögtön letamagyak a masikat , ahejett hogy türelmesen meghalgatnak , na aztan gyorsan visszajötem ide , mer itt mindenki egyforma , meg nemkell okosnak sem lenni oszt igy jo ahogy van , hü man gondoltam is engem gyorsan kiutalnanak mer nagyon utalok okosokat irogatni , en csak mondom a magamet  , Ice hat montam en , nagyon jo egeszseges is , ettül nemfaj am a fejed sem masnap , itassa magat man tudom miert vagyok ojan jokedvü is  nyaron meg a sört szoktam inni , de nemakarmijet Paulaner Hefe- weißbier , azis csupa egeszseg  , dehogy haragszom meg Ice , mi kollegak vagyunk nem ? Gyanus ? az enis lassan azleszek !  na megyek ,


 
Laura netessen izgulni ,készenálltam mögötted s rögtön estem vón a " Kedvesekre ",mer nagyon kezdik meülni bögyöm s ikábbis jöttemide ,mégha egyedül mélázgatok s iszogatok /persze kikötve  / akkor jobbis ,hist tudom itten kartácsok vannak kiss


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Április 2)

Nocsakk báqkkqntok ide, me inni azé csakkő valamit. reméllem jólvattok attól, hogy nemisztok.
Hagyokitten egyitalra valót, osz menek tentikélni.
Tuggyátok : kezeketa paplanfölé, szex, fagyiés rakkenróll!! Pá jinka!


----------



## szeemi (2009 Április 2)

No a kezemet a paplan alatt jobban szeressem ,fázós ,na mit tegyek  a pijja meg eltüntetve ,de hóvá sietentettsz ? A zernédet IceB órákik hallgattam jó nagyon felsetünt hopgy körbe jár


----------



## misslaura (2009 Április 2)

na tenyleg ramferne egykis ital , ma meg nemittam , ahogy kinez nemis fogok , zenet akartam feltöteni de nemengedett , a francba ! na majdmeg megprobalom , Ice ezt a CD ma mar nemnagyon halgatom  , de azert megmindeg jo nem ? , Mindenel egyetertek , de a fagyi az minek ?


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Április 3)

_de a fagyi az minek?_

Mé pont az ne? lehetett volna vattacukor is, de az hosszú

(D. Nagylajcsit idézve: nyajjuka fagylaltot. A mézesmadzzag réééég..elfogyott.)


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Április 3)

szeemi írta:


> No a kezemet a paplan alatt jobban szeressem ,fázós ,na mit tegyek  a pijja meg eltüntetve ,de hóvá sietentettsz ? A zernédet IceB órákik hallgattam jó nagyon felsetünt hopgy körbe jár


Hova sietek? A paplan alá
Ebbe a maji világban már sehol sincsen rend és állandóság, csak a metemma tikába, Bahhh fúgáiban, és a rakenrólban.
A mattematikáho ökör vagyok, a bahhfúgák mostanság túl komolyak, (pedig régen órákig hallgattam azokatis, decsak otthon, bezárkózva, me a rokker haverok kiútáltak vóna. néha dillémijjábais estem, hogya Mátyástemplonyba mennyek-e egy Lehotka Gábor orgonyaestre, vagya Budaiifiparkba Pémobilra)
Ígyoszt maratta végén a rakkenróll


----------



## renta (2009 Április 3)

kicsit rég vótam erre no.. de azért szemmel tartalak titeket.. bár nem mindig tudom kinyitni.. mármint a szemem.. egészségetekre!!!!


----------



## renta (2009 Április 3)




----------



## icebreaker (2009 Április 3)

Nomostiscsak egy behör pintésre ugrottam, de úllát Tom, odavattok. Noakkor menekis. Pár jóóccakát nóta: Blues company
SF&R'nR


----------



## misslaura (2009 Április 4)

Na megint itt  a kocsma man megint üres Fujj ,  azon gondolkodom mit is igyak ? Hüm......a lo iszik egyedül aszongyak ! jolvanna , azirt iszok egy sört , ma nagyon meleg vot nalunk , vegre !  a telbül rögtön a nyarba estem asztsem tudom mit vegyek fel de meleg vot mama ! honap vasarnap oszt megyek magamnak valahova!


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Április 4)

Laura! igyáegyet
Énis csak benésztem, de azutódok hétvégére minden gépet einstandolnak, oszt nekem coki.
Na jó vasárnapozást.
én ma kerteztem, meg holnap is. Illenkorra meg marada finom mánás fröccs)
Pá lyinka!
S&F&R'nR


----------



## szeemi (2009 Április 6)

_Szép estét ! _
_Mitkell lássak tényleg kihalóban ez a jó korcsma  lassan belepia pókháló már az asztaltis . kedves korcsmárosomatmán a se zavarja hogy papírral bíbelősdök ,no azzé mán kifosztottam  No hagyok kitőttve s kifizetve nehogy e drága még egyszer behajjjtsa rajtatok  de nehogy megposhaggyon ,no pákiss_


----------



## szeemi (2009 Április 6)

_Á IceB a dallaladinon jót szórakáztam_


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Április 7)

szeemi írta:


> ....._ No hagyok kitőttve s kifizetve nehogy e drága még egyszer behajjjtsa rajtatok  de nehogy megposhaggyon ,no pákiss_


 Nacsak benézek, megiszom a zitt hagyottat, (kicsit emlékeztetnem kelletta csapost, fejbeütésilekk, de eszébevertem, eérdekess, hogyha itthagyunk italravalót, az mindígkiesika lukassagyából) de mennemis kell, me kell keresnija pézet.
Eccermajcsakk jövök. Avagy minta Term Inátor monta: Áábibekk!


----------



## misslaura (2009 Április 7)

sziasztok , na vegre hazaertem man ,szeemi a tegnapmeg megittam az italt amit rendeltel jovot , hat igen enisugylatom hogy kihaloba van a kocsma itt a joidö oszt mennek maguknas masfele inni ugylaccik , de en jövök ha tudok meg ha magamba is kell besziljek  Mostis egy jo pirosbort iszok feledes :wink: 
Ice a Term Inator asztis montta : Astalavista Beby


----------



## Melitta (2009 Április 7)

a kocsmarosnet megvesztegetni ne feljetek, a sarokban lehet a bide mellett a lavoromba tenni nem csak apro pizt.


----------



## szeemi (2009 Április 7)

:222:Szép borvirágos estet ! 
Hopp kösz Melitta eztett megfogadom ,de van egy bibi ,részemről korcsmárosnak néztem s szememeztem vele ,úgyláccik a piától mán ahhelátom ,hogy 'né néz velem szembe ,ejj


----------



## misslaura (2009 Április 7)

hat enis ferfinek lattam edig , vagy alcazza magat ? dehat sokszor ojan homajos itt minden , meg porosis , na megyekis majd honap jövökmajd megint kiss


----------



## szeemi (2009 Április 7)

Hát nem hagytok porolni ,szerintem azé a korcsmáros/nét néha lekéne 

No jópijjás éjt s hónap porolunk s azé a garas mejjé hagytam dugiban s psssz no páj..kiss


----------



## Forgoszel (2009 Április 8)

Melitta írta:


> a kocsmarosnet megvesztegetni ne feljetek, a sarokban lehet a bide mellett a lavoromba tenni nem csak apro pizt.



*Melittám!*
A BonBon még mindig konvertibilis valuta?
Lenne belőle vagy 20 dobozzal. Plusz konyakos meggy
Puszillak, Forgószél


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Április 8)

Kedves Kartácsaima Zivoldában! Hát jólis megnemis láttyátok a fennforgás tényálladékát. Mea csapos asz télleg kanyi, de mivel cseppetsem lehet megbízni benne (sőta méréstis csajja ésez bisztos) azér kell mellé a kasszírnő, aki elveszi pészt, és leüvöltija csapos fejét.
Ezéjó ha néha eza kedves Melitta rénéz ésa lavorgyával beleveri a zemlékezést a fejibe.

Ezé gyere Melitta töppszöris, me akó nem leszünk be csapva!


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Április 8)

misslaura írta:


> ....
> Ice a Term Inator asztis montta : Astalavista Beby


 Ne Misa sztmonta!
Hanem: Asztalra vissza bébi!


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Április 8)

Kedves arany Sztrovacsekkek! Akik nekem kollégájima szakeccségből kifojjólag!
A kollégákról juteszembe, vótaknekem ollan hírhedett kollégájim is minta Bronyó. mega Duda. Errőla Dudáról má meséltem nektek. Bárha mekkondolom, jobban járnékha letagadnám őket, mert borzasztó alakok voltak: ezekkel együtt zenéltem a Budapest üdülőhajón. Ottvóta zenne karunk. A Duda vóta főzenész.
Jólzenélsz. montákisasz utasok, amikó hajnalba a főső utasfedézeten, azé hajnalba mer mire azúrinép főkelt mán nem vótszabad kösztük kujtorogni, addigra csicsába kellett a hajót rakni. Nahajnalba vóteza zenekarunk, mer bennevótméga Bronyóis, akinél mégmegsújossabbította a hejzetét, hogy iskolla társamvóta zistenatta, de mán tagadom ha direktbe kérdik. Bár 
nehézvóna eldönteni, mejiknek kéne a másikat letagadnyi, mer eléggé csirkefogászati jelesek vótak mindketten. na ezzel a két cép jómadárral mi trióba zenétünk ottan hajnalba. Főlegg blakksabbat + deppörpül cámokat, de Duda tutta a bortubivájt is. hát mondom az valami csodavót, annyira szerettékaz úrifinom 
utasok. A Duda az nyelesfelmosón, a Bronyó asz nyeleskefén émmeg seperőn jáccottam. Aszt masemértem, hogy a szállodavezető mértíltottbe a kóncerteket. 
Bisztosan nemszerette ezeket a zeggy ütteseket.


----------



## Forgoszel (2009 Április 9)

icebreaker írta:


> Kedves Kartácsaima Zivoldában! Hát jólis megnemis láttyátok a fennforgás tényálladékát. Mea csapos asz télleg kanyi, de mivel cseppetsem lehet megbízni benne (sőta méréstis csajja ésez bisztos) azér kell mellé a kasszírnő, aki elveszi pészt, és leüvöltija csapos fejét.
> Ezéjó ha néha eza kedves Melitta rénéz ésa lavorgyával beleveri a zemlékezést a fejibe.
> 
> Ezé gyere Melitta töppszöris, me akó nem leszünk be csapva!



Bátorkodom megjegyezni, hogy a lavórósnak húsdarálója is van, melyet szerény személyem adományozott neki, még évekkel ezelőtt a hatékony rendszabályozás kedvéért.

Szóval, nem árt lefizetni, nehogy ledarálja az embert. De a kulinvágás is igen fájdalmas tud lenni vele.


----------



## szeemi (2009 Április 9)

Forgoszel írta:


> Bátorkodom megjegyezni, hogy a lavórósnak húsdarálója is van, melyet szerény személyem adományozott neki, még évekkel ezelőtt a hatékony rendszabályozás kedvéért.
> 
> Szóval, nem árt lefizetni, nehogy ledarálja az embert. De a kulinvágás is igen fájdalmas tud lenni vele.


 
_Hú miket nemetudok meg  Még szerencse ,hogy mindig mosolyogtam rája s a papíromis csak fínoman huzigáltam _
_(mégha nőszemély islenne ,bár eztet nagyon vitatnám s mindig csak egyet láttam .Lehet hogyan nemittam eleget ? )_

_Milyen élet lehetett itten régen ,hogyan rendetet kellett szabályozni ? _

_Azzé szép estevét_  ( pijja a pult alatt )kiss


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Április 9)

Forgoszel írta:


> Bátorkodom megjegyezni, hogy a lavórósnak húsdarálója is van, ......
> Szóval, nem árt lefizetni, nehogy ledarálja az embert. De a kulinvágás is igen fájdalmas tud lenni vele.


 
Kedves Forgosszél! Azé nekem is van érzésem, és nem akarom azivoldát hosszabb időre bezárásilag eltiltani mitőlünk, ugyanis a husdaráló öntött vazsból lévén kulinvágásilag fegyvernek minössülő cselekvésnek számítana, még rendőrfogalmazóságilag is. Ugyannis hosszabb távra elszállásolnáa csaposot. Tehá tiugyunk.


----------



## Forgoszel (2009 Április 10)

A rendet, mindig minden hol szabályozni kell, akár "rendőrfogalmazóságilag" is.

Eredetileg volt/van egy pálinkaraktárunk is, meg külön egy BonBon raktár a lavóros részére. Na, lehet indulni felfedezni a ZártOsztályt Kellemes kis labirintus, és kieshet néhány csontváz a szekrényekből

Természetesen, pia az van:222:

Jelenlegi értesüléseim szerint a :555:és a :99: be van tiltva, de minden egyebet szabad:111:

*Jah, és kellemes húsvétolást, locsolkodást. Csak ne a vodkával locsoljatok!*


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Április 10)

*Vidám Húsvétot* kívánok a szakeccség látogatóinak!
Sok locsolót és sok locsolkodást!
Üdv: Ice​


----------



## szeemi (2009 Április 10)

Osstán Mindenki érezze magát nagyon jól a Húsvéti Ünnepek alattkiss

Üdv. szeemi


----------



## misslaura (2009 Április 11)




----------



## icebreaker (2009 Április 11)

*FIGYELMEZ TETÉS!!*
*A kölni aldcohold tartalma még nem jogosítványoz fel senkit a nem rendeldedés nedü haználatra!!!!*
**​


----------



## misslaura (2009 Április 11)

Sziasztok  

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/27-N_mtx0GA&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/27-N_mtx0GA&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## misslaura (2009 Április 11)

AU<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/27-N_mtx0GA&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/27-N_mtx0GA&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>UUU........na megegyszer


----------



## misslaura (2009 Április 11)

Va<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/27-N_mtx0GA&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/27-N_mtx0GA&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>jon miert nem sikerül ???????


----------



## misslaura (2009 Április 11)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/27-N_mtx0GA&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/27-N_m


----------



## misslaura (2009 Április 11)

na jolitthagytam a nyomomat , nemakartam bocs  csak egy vicces videot akartam beilleszteni , nem sikerült , bocs ....


----------



## misslaura (2009 Április 11)

_man mingyan csuklok is hozza ............ :222::777:.........kiss_


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Április 11)

misslaura írta:


> Sziasztok
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/27-N_mtx0GA&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/27-N_mtx0GA&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


 Ésez bisztos??
Nemmondod!!??


----------



## szeemi (2009 Április 11)

Számolj miközben nem veszel lévegót oszt elmúlik a csuklásod 
s videóbeillesztés a videó Embed utáni csíkban lévőt kijelölöd s itt a üzenet ablak jobb felső sarkában az a A/A ikonra kattintasz s utána simán beilleszted ide kisssikerülni fog 

S még mindig Vidám Nyuszit


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Április 11)

misslaura írta:


> na jolitthagytam a nyomomat , nemakartam bocs  csak egy vicces videot akartam beilleszteni , nem sikerült , bocs ....


 Amúgy meg lehetett nézni
mega (Lak'n)LOL papagály


----------



## szeemi (2009 Április 11)

Ó Laura ezzel a papagályosost nem szeresse a CH vagy lehet kőnit ivott, mert nem megyidebe  Pedig énis próbálgattam ,de csak visszaköszön ,de nem mutassa magát ,azzé igyunk eggyet :111:kiss


----------



## szeemi (2009 Április 11)

Osst egy jó barát azzé mindig legyen veletek így a Nyuszis ünnepinapok alatt is


----------



## misslaura (2009 Április 12)

Hü te szeemi , de jo megint itt  hogy mik törtennek azon a masik topikon , es ez mind husvet napjan  nalatod azirt jarok en inkabb a kocsmaba ide nemjönnek , megmegse halgatnak man rontanakrad ,
Na gyertek fizetek egy pohar bort a jobbikbol , meg egy kis zenet is hoztam , remelem most sikerülni fog 
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8Z2wuVp00-o&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8Z2wuVp00-o&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## misslaura (2009 Április 12)

a francba ! ide nemsikerül nemprobalom többet :656:


----------



## szeemi (2009 Április 12)

Nem baj Laura ,egykét pohárkaután már úgyis fogjuk látni is Köszi a borocskát


----------



## szeemi (2009 Április 12)

S tudod ide neisis jöjjenek ,persze hafizetessenek egy-két kört s tuggyanak fiselkedni ,mert itten assztat nagyonis köl Én is sajnálom mi ottan történnik ,de itt a legjobb ,no még egy kör Egésségünkrekiss


----------



## misslaura (2009 Április 12)

*Aha igyunk , haman csak egyedül vagyunk a fiukra asszthiszem honap se szamithatunk kilesznek borulva  megidaig sem tanaljak majd az utat , *


----------



## szeemi (2009 Április 12)

Azé egykiss locsolkodásra csak bekunkkangatnak ,de addig talán nem csúúúúúszunk azasztallapicskája alá a kikötést IceB oktatására énmá megtettem


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Április 13)

*Zúga traktor, szánta zeke,*
*Szesztesvírnők*
* öntözheteke?*​


----------



## szaffee (2009 Április 13)

muhahaha nekem még egy locsolóm se volt idáig.. ez rekord


----------



## Zolthan Sagro (2009 Április 13)

Szia szaffee!
ha nem volt, most meglocsollak: locs-locs! 

Amúgy meg épp robotérzetemben vagyok, már a holnap emberének érzem magam. Az idegrendszerem mint az üveg. Mármint hogy üvegszálas optika van beszerelve, így gyorsabban látom futni az információt (még a bőröm alatt is). Ez már manapság is nagy szó, de a holnap emberének még nagyobb.


----------



## misslaura (2009 Április 13)

Nekem sem szaffee  itt nem is szokas , de azert igy neten keresztül is lehet , ugyhogy odalalltam melled hogy engemis erjen a zohltan sagro vize , merü mostman a honap embereis egy robot


----------



## szeemi (2009 Április 13)

Nőjetek nagyra Szaffee s Laura Zolhan locs-locs-ától 

Te Zolhan s honnan tudtál Te ilyen holnapioptíkáji dógokat összekapni ? nekemse ártana ,hiszmán lassaan tegnapi csontlesazek


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Április 13)

szaffee írta:


> muhahaha nekem még egy locsolóm se volt idáig.. ez rekord


 Akkor Nekedis licccs- loccccs


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Április 13)

Zolthan Sagro írta:


> Szia szaffee!
> ha nem volt, most meglocsollak: locs-locs!
> 
> Amúgy meg épp robotérzetemben vagyok, már a holnap emberének érzem magam. Az idegrendszerem mint az üveg. Mármint hogy üvegszálas optika van beszerelve, így gyorsabban látom futni az információt (még a bőröm alatt is). Ez már manapság is nagy szó, de a holnap emberének még nagyobb.


 Lehet, hogy te vagya Termin Átor? (esetleg Ter Minátor, Termi Nátor?)Vaccsak nem tucc még róla?


----------



## szeemi (2009 Április 13)

kissJöttem egy körre Így a locsolosskodás után jól esik kívülről eláztattak mán gondolnám belülrőlis lehet ,hagyok egy kiscit néktökis  pá holnapigkiss


----------



## szaffee (2009 Április 13)

Hajjajj.. most így hirtelen sok locsolóm lett  köszönöm ámmm :$ KÉpzeljétek el micsinál a jógyerek este ilyenkor... németül nézi a gyűrűk urát a német rtl-n  nem vicces?:S De


----------



## Zolthan Sagro (2009 Április 14)

szaffee írta:


> Hajjajj.. most így hirtelen sok locsolóm lett  köszönöm ámmm :$ KÉpzeljétek el micsinál a jógyerek este ilyenkor... németül nézi a gyűrűk urát a német rtl-n  nem vicces?:S De


 
Ügyes, ezt jól megcsinálta! 

Ter Min Átor nem vagyok, de egy görög hőst ki lehetne faragni belőlem. 
Amúgy csak kaptam ezeket a vezetíkeket, próba szintjén és bevállt.
Múlt héten eltalált egy mérgezett nyíl is, igaz kicsit kifeküdtem. Utána, mivel már azt hitték annyi nekem, máglyára dobtak (ez benne a kultúrában) és mivel anyám is ott volt és feltünt neki hogy még vagyok, így gyorsan lekapott róla (a máglyáról). Így megúsztam.


----------



## szeemi (2009 Április 14)

Szaffee a gyerek tanúl ,jó az ,majd jár korcsmába ,mint mi ,de még fejleszti magát s ez jó 
Te Zolthan nemis tuttam ,hogy üvegszálas idegrendszer is képes mérgezett nyíllal konspirálni ,no de mindenelismerésem kedves anyukádnak a gyors muzdalatáért s így itten tudod ,jó kis történéseiddel szórakaztátni bennünketkissKöszi nékijekiss

Jó vagyok ám átalnéztem gyermakem szakosítóját s mostanság utána jöttem kicsit ,no mit titolgassam :34: azé hagytamis


----------



## misslaura (2009 Április 14)

Utána, mivel már azt hitték annyi nekem, máglyára dobtak (ez benne a kultúrában) és mivel anyám is ott volt és feltünt neki hogy még vagyok, így gyorsan lekapott róla (a máglyáról). Így megúsztam. 

Es atvaltoztal egy gyönyörü fiatal növe  ,


----------



## Zolthan Sagro (2009 Április 14)

Jó nekem, hogyhogy én erről még nem tudtam?
Nem vettem még észre az átváltozás jeleit magamon, ha majd feltűnik ilyesmi, akkor szólok. 
A szemeim piacra kellene dobni, eddig üveggolyó volt, most örököltem egy különleges darabot(párt), a belseje fényre vált zöld és barna közt, a széle kék. Ami egy kicsit furi, de meg lehet szokni.


----------



## szeemi (2009 Április 14)

Oszt szemeid áztattad vottkában? aztat mondják az jót tesz nekije


----------



## Zolthan Sagro (2009 Április 15)

Nem, votkát nem kapott, de kapot egy kis benzint, naftalint és még formaldehidet is. Aztán az üveggolyók olyan szinesek voltak. Volt amikor a pirosat kéknek vagy zöldnek láttam. A zöldet pedig lilának, feketének, sárgának és néha fehérnek is. Úgyhogy épp itt volt már az ideje a cserének.


----------



## misslaura (2009 Április 15)

hatakor elmodhatod magadrul hogy szinesbe latod a vilagot Zolthan  a lilaszinüt tartsd meg magadnak mer nagy divat az iden a lilaszin , man mindenbelilult 
namost egyetnemertek melegvanitt vagy hideg , mer nemtudom hogy mitis igyak ?


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Április 15)

_namost egyetnemertek melegvanitt vagy hideg , mer nemtudom hogy mitis igyak ?_ 
hallgassa megérzésedre!


----------



## szeemi (2009 Április 15)

Bár mit ami jólesik Laura !


----------



## hobbynyul (2009 Április 15)

elkezdtem olvasgatni... ti aztán eléggé lököttek vagytok )


----------



## szeemi (2009 Április 15)

Kösz ,de mit isszol ? hííídeg ,meeleeg ? ellen ?


----------



## szeemi (2009 Április 15)

Bár _ígazi _dícséretet a lányomtól kaptam ,míkor asstat mondá néköm ,anyám te lököttebb vagyol ,mint én vótam 10 évesen  Ő, de ez csak rám a Többiek _Ígazi _úriemberek s asszonyok Sőt Zolthanunk mán jövő embere !


----------



## misslaura (2009 Április 15)

elkezdtem olvasgatni... ti aztán eléggé lököttek vagytok :smile 

köszönyük , azok vagyunk hat  de jolerezük magunkat igy 
gyeremaskor is oszt fizetünk egy rundot is , itt nemkel se viselkedni , se cipöt levenni ,csakugy beszilni  ,
Ice latom tulelted a husveti lics locsot  , na mostman melegem lett szomjas is lettem , asvanyvizet iszom citrommal osz fekvis 
honap sokadolgom


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Április 16)

misslaura írta:


> elkezdtem olvasgatni... ti aztán eléggé lököttek vagytok :smile
> 
> köszönyük , azok vagyunk hat  de jolerezük magunkat igy
> gyeremaskor is oszt fizetünk egy rundot is , itt nemkel se viselkedni , se cipöt levenni ,csakugy beszilni  ,
> ...


 Azéé itis vannak tilalmak, me pölö fődre köpkönni tilos, mekk nemis urrijas. urrinöknek fölleg.
Mekiten póli tikázásse nem van, me nagyanyámis mekkmonta, hogya póli tika annyitárta zembernek, mint a zéhhomra a langyosvíz.
De azé gyertekide, me csak nézésirány képzése mongya mekk, hogy kija lő kött. Ha a kedves bekukkantó itt ragad, és kifelé néz, akkó má őisa lessz.


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Április 16)

Locsókodás hejjjett eszt hosztam nektek.
(émmá nem lócsokodok, memá nattykisfijju vagyok, osz kinőttem)

Nyírettyháza -Sóstó múzeumfaluban. ivoldacégér, és pá jinkafőző
(Ugye haja zember kimozdul, máshunis lát szép dógokat?)


----------



## Zolthan Sagro (2009 Április 16)

Az ám'! Van itt választék! Most csak bokát kellett cserélni, két magnézium talapzatot kaptam. És jól funkcionál.


----------



## misslaura (2009 Április 16)

Ice ez most egy lebujj kocsma ?  , mer nemlaccik , 
http://canadahun.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=275815&d=1239860225


----------



## szeemi (2009 Április 16)

misslaura írta:


> Ice ez most egy lebujj kocsma ?  , mer nemlaccik ,


 Hát azé nem láccik ,mert lebujjt  nemde ? No pá kiss


----------



## szaffee (2009 Április 17)

hát nem épp a legjobb mindig csak tanulni  má elegem vaan!!! Hnap nyelvvizsga.. meg majd májusban érettségi... má kezd tele lenni a hócipőm az egésszel


----------



## renta (2009 Április 17)

misslaura írta:


> Sziasztok
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/27-N_mtx0GA&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/27-N_mtx0GA&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>





misslaura írta:


> AU<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/27-N_mtx0GA&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/27-N_mtx0GA&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>UUU........na megegyszer





misslaura írta:


> Va<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/27-N_mtx0GA&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/27-N_mtx0GA&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>jon miert nem sikerül ???????





misslaura írta:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/27-N_mtx0GA&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/27-N_m


na tessék.. igy jár aki sokat iszik.. vagy keveset.. .


----------



## misslaura (2009 Április 17)

:mrgreen::111:Igen renta latod igy jartam man nemis duplan latok hanem triplan ....... vagy mennyi is vot `? mostis iszok jo hideg vot mama majd lefagytam man  
szaffee, te csak tanujjal oszt egyszer csak vige lesz , mer ugyjarsz mint en arulgathatod a viragot


----------



## misslaura (2009 Április 17)

Na megint üres a kocsma , jah hetvege mindenki otthun van ? pedig fizettem vona egy rundot  ojan jokedvem van


----------



## szeemi (2009 Április 17)

azé legyetek jók  én jól ,vag ynem ,már ki tuggya szaffe no ?


----------



## szeemi (2009 Április 17)

Laura néködis ? valami van a levegőben vagy tán a légüres térben vagy a pulton ,azt nem tudhassam ,no pá s cupp ,így góndólattban


----------



## Zolthan Sagro (2009 Április 18)

Jéé' valaki itt hagyta a tequiláját, hozzá se nyúlt, nah' akkor eltűntetem, majd tüntetnek mások én helyettem. Addig is fini itókát kóstolgatok és nyikorgok egyet.


----------



## szaffee (2009 Április 18)

Az az egy fontos legyetek jók most.. már nem kell túl sok a holnaphoz... Legyetek jók ha tudtok.. a többi nem számít... Ugye tényleg nem fog fájni.. ha majd egyszer naaagy leszek? Ugye másképp fogom gondolni.. hogy milyenek a felnőttek?!  Imádom..  Néri Szt. Fülöp nagy kedvencem  Egyébként most SZAFFEE részlegesen ÜNNEPEL DD Egy kör Martinit mindenkinekDD asszem részben megvan a német közép C-m ma volt az írásbeli... és no!  Hát azt hiszem sikerült


----------



## szeemi (2009 Április 18)

Köcce Szaffee s nagy grat ! 
S linkesen ,mert itten korcsmában nem lehessen vííídeózni : (

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VohhFbS7Ke8

A nagy kedvencem nékömis  No szépet tessen álmodni s nagyot ! nem el aprózni ! no pá kiss


----------



## misslaura (2009 Április 19)

Hahooooooo van itt valaki ? 
en meg nem ittam tequilat mijen az ? pajinkafele ?


----------



## shidehara (2009 Április 19)

Gratulálok szaffee!
A tequila bizony pálinkaféle. Kaktuszféléből (agávé?) főzik, több féle változata létezik, attól függően sóval-citrommal, esetleg fahéjjal-naranccsal fogyasztandó.


----------



## szeemi (2009 Április 19)

Szép borvirágos estét ! Jó kis egri borral kínállak kedves kartácsok (IceB után szabadon )Igyátok :222: 
Hú dejó ,hogyan benéztél kedves shidehara mán legalább tudom ,mitt ittam a mútkor, bár nem ragaszkodom hozzá  egészség kiss
No pá kissholnapis lesz nap ,mondták nekem


----------



## Szamica (2009 Április 20)

*Reggelt!

Hajnali fél 5, betántorogtam, és nézek magam elé bambán, mint zsoké a döglött versenylóra...
Jó rég voltam, de mivel pár napig tőtögetni nem tok, muszáj leszek írni, mert elvonási tüneteim vannak...
És mér nincs cset még mindig????
Tiszta dögunalom, és depis leszek, és hisztis, és a végén inni is fogok, és nem tejet, hanem szesztet...* :mrgreen: :222:


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Április 20)

Kedves Kartácsajim a zivoldába!
Hábbion én bevallom, hogyillen úri huncuccságokat, minta Te Kija, émmég nemittam. 
Me szentül vallom, hogy mindenki ollanitalt igyon, mija zadott ország speri...., speci... sepinya... Najóvanna, sajátossága.
Pölö igyon te Kiját a Zoltán Mex Ikóba, vagya Laura snapszot))
Énnekem jóa jóféle pá jinkais, mega borocska.))
Amúgy a Hétvégén sajnállatosan keveset törőttem vélletek drága Sztrovacsekek, me velness hétvégém vót, a zalkatrészejimet kellett olajozni)

Akinek valami sikerült, avval örülök, akimeg rosszkedvű az haggyon fel avval, oszt vidámoggyon, vidámoggyék, vidámságojjon. No!

Hagyokitegy kör mitisztokra valót, de verjétek leja csaposon.


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Április 20)

shidehara írta:


> Gratulálok szaffee!
> A tequila bizony pálinkaféle. Kaktuszféléből (agávé?) főzik, több féle változata létezik, attól függően sóval-citrommal, esetleg fahéjjal-naranccsal fogyasztandó.


 Namaosmá föllegnem!
A kaktuszt akkorse szeretem, ha beleüllök, me szúr.
A citrony összehúzzaja pofámot (bár enneka zasszony örűűne)
A sót meg minek nyalogassam? (bár a zépületes példabeszéda vén kecskéről......)
Mekkháta hazaji pájinkákat kő pártolnyi!!


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Április 20)

misslaura írta:


> Ice ez most egy lebujj kocsma ?  , mer nemlaccik ,


Kedves Laura!
Ez nem le búj! Oda émmá nem járok, memá kinőttem aszta korom
Ez kultúrálisan tájékosztató, nemzeti örökségbemutatási, múzeális szakeccség, a Sóstói Falumúzban, ami működik, és lehet kóstolgatni, pölö szatmári szilvapárlatokat.
Én most kihagytam, me a rend éber őrei drágává tették vóna a hazajutásomat, elvett jogosítvány okán, ha ittasságon kaptak vón.

A Le búj, az annó dettókor a zújpesti Kilenclépcsős vót. me kilenc garádicson kellett leesni, de lehajtott fejjel, me azajtó szemődökfája ojj alacsonyvót, hogy úgyvágott szemődökön, hogy nappali csillagragyogás lett egybül. Felfelé megúgyis terepben (négylábon) mászott fel azártatlan.
meg lebújjvóta Zangyalföldi vasúti megállóban a Repettplafonos, meg nemmessze a Körülszaros. 
Meg a Ferencvárosban a Márton, és Lenhossékkúccaji italkimérési szakeccség. A pesti Dunapart Izsáki borozó, naottmék kollégákis vótak, nomega Matrózcsárda. No azok Kaszz Iqus lebujjok vótak. Demára máijjet nemigen tanász. Bár mamá énse járok illen hejjjjekre, de em lékezni jó, me akkor vótakmég jányokés címborák, kocsmák, és úsztak hajók a Dunán, és főleg fijatalvótam, tele tervekkel, és reménységgel, akkor még csak előre kellett nézni,míg mára már lassan több a mult, mit a jövő)


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Április 20)

Szamica írta:


> *Reggelt!*
> 
> 
> *Tiszta dögunalom, és depis leszek, és hisztis, és a végén inni is fogok, és nem tejet, hanem szesztet...* :mrgreen: :222:


 Noakkor a legjobb hejjen vagy, me depi, és hiszti ellen legjobba barátiszó, leöntve vallami itókával. 
Tőtögetni én ritkán szoktam már, meahho kevésa zidőm, de ide bekőjönni, me ezeka a zarany kartácsak mekk harakszanakha ha nem köszönnék be néha. Aszmeg nema karom


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Április 20)

Szamica írta:


> *Reggelt!*
> 
> 
> *És mér nincs cset még mindig????*
> :mrgreen: :222:


 Ammeg mija aza ecset? éskiloptael? Én szokom gyanúsítani néhaja csapost, de ha aszloptael, akkor hiddelnekem, asz alaposan el van lopva. Mék semmise kerűtmekk, ami gyanusításilag átala lopódott el


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Április 20)

szeemi írta:


> Szép borvirágos estét ! Jó kis egri borral kínállak kedves kartácsok (.......... egészség kiss
> No pá kissholnapis lesz nap ,mondták nekem


 
Jóember vagy vazzeeee!!!) Kössz Ön(t)et!
(reméjjük nem lopjákel aszta napot!)


----------



## misslaura (2009 Április 20)

Szamica dejo hogy megjötel man vegre 

a chetet tenyleg elopta valaki az Ice tuggya ki lehetett , merü megerzi szerintem  , de azislehet hogy nemvot man szalonkepes  , enis koborgok man össze vissza , de hot unalom , söt man szedültem a sok okosbeszidtül , ugyhogy asztgondoltam inkabb beülök magamnak a kocsmaba oszt iszok valamit jobbanjarok  a gizi aszonta hogy van aki atpartolt valami romantika oldalra , fujj de unalmas lehet 
szoval gyere maskoris ! most meg fizetek egy jo pohar bort , Prosit :222:


----------



## misslaura (2009 Április 20)

Hat tudod Ice man megint jol megnevetettel 
akinek ijen jo humora van az sose öregszik meg ! kiss töltök nekedis egy pohar bort , mega szeeminek is , megmindenkinek aki 
beter ide , na megyekis mer man ferrrrrrrre beszelek


----------



## szeemi (2009 Április 20)

Ó Laura nagyon réndös vagyol Te  Mostanság rákapatok a borra ,oly jót alszom tűle S igen gyűjjünk is Üdv Szamica ! todtad milyen fínomis a banános tejturmixis ? IceB kiszógáltam magam ,bár a pultos két gyönnyerű x-be néző szemébe azé benéztem  no de nekérdezzétek mit láttam ,mán magam se tudom ,de előadta mit rábíztál


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Április 21)

Mostan csak aláíroma jelenléti ívet, meg bekösszönök, mesoka munka. De asz nem baj, meakkor sokalé, és sokat tudok italra kőteni. Mostan hogyeza kedves Szemi aggya az 5 letet a borrú, má elhiszitek nekemis, hogya leggjobba a mánásröccs? Rájadásul a borba 40 féle vitamínés más hasznos valami van, ígyez gyógyszerr! Ezéékell mindeneste 40 cseppet meginni belőle. Ésez igaz!
(azerdőbe soka törp, jajjdejóa máána szőrp!)
Kikérek mindenkinek egy LSC-t (Long Step Coctail, de mifelénka kócsmába csak Hosszúlépés címen ismerik póriasan)
Csaka tudatlanok okullására írom ide a recipéjét:
Bor és szódavíz keveréke. (elvetemült egyesek féédeci mánaszőrpötis belétesznek) ésnemám tokajji aszúból, hanem Ződszíváni, Kocsisirma, Hárslevelű, veresbe meg szekszárdi kadarka Pölö.
1 dl bor - 1 dl szódavíz: *kisfröccs*
2 dl bor - 1 dl szódavíz: *nagyfröccs* 
1 dl bor - 2 dl szódavíz: *hosszúlépés* 
3 dl bor - 2 dl szódavíz: *házmester *


----------



## Szamica (2009 Április 21)

*Azzzannnya Ice.... Hogy te mijen dógokat tuccc... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
Én meg asszittem, a hosszúlépés az az, miko sietek :mrgreen:*


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Április 21)

Szamica írta:


> *Azzzannnya Ice.... Hogy te mijen dógokat tuccc... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:*
> *Én meg asszittem, a hosszúlépés az az, miko sietek :mrgreen:*


 Látodé?! ha a zéllet igaszkomojj dógait akarod mektanúni, akkor kocsmába kell járni. Eszeket iskolába nem taníccsákám!:lol:
(Ha siecc, akkor valami töményt kell inni)


----------



## szeemi (2009 Április 21)

Á korcsmák világa  ott asztán behúzott nyak volta dívat no legurítok valmit altatónak s néktök jóéjtcupp ,pá


----------



## szeemi (2009 Április 21)

ja pultos végtelen előzékenylett ! nála van a Ti altatótokis kiss


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Április 22)

szeemi írta:


> ja pultos végtelen előzékenylett ! nála van a Ti altatótokis kiss


 Te Szemi! Nekem egyre gyanussab vagy. te 6 ással vagya púttosra! Gyanuss!!)
menekem mindíg mekkel ütögetnema fejit, csakk utty Mlékszik
Köszönöma zitthagyást


----------



## szeemi (2009 Április 22)

icebreaker írta:


> Te Szemi! Nekem egyre gyanussab vagy. te 6 ással vagya púttosra! Gyanuss!!)
> menekem mindíg mekkel ütögetnema fejit, csakk utty Mlékszik
> Köszönöma zitthagyást


 
Szép estevét !

Ó kedves IceB ,dógoztam ám rajta  mégfélrenetessenek ám góndolni ,csak hátát egyengettem :6: Kénytelem vótam gyönnyerrrű x szemeit nézegetni azzé mán ezzé ,csak vesseis szemecskéit az általam ittenhagyott piácskáimra vigyázon :111::34sssztán ,hogyan áll hozzátok ,azt tessen nála eléredni ,én mónttam nekijee ,de csak kacsingat ,no azt látni köl ,nem semmi 
Azzé nézetek a pultalája is ,kicsike Jókisséjtpiácska ,izlésetekrebízva,ki-mit  pá


----------



## Szamica (2009 Április 22)

*Nyaaaa... Bétántorogtam má én is la... 
Szétdóóógoztam azagyamat ma. kerítésépítés vót, úhogy bégurigatok pár hocccúlépést, aztán még hosszabb tántorgással bévetődök a ágyba...

U.i.: De hüle vót aki kitanálta a munkát... Hukkkk...

Jóccakátot néktek is *


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Április 23)

Szamica írta:


> *Nyaaaa... *
> * De hüle vót aki kitanálta a munkát... Hukkkk...*
> 
> *Jóccakátot néktek is *


 Méjjbőcsesség lakozika Kartácsnő szavainak méjjén!!!


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Április 23)

szeemi írta:


> Szép estevét !
> 
> ....:34sssztán ,hogyan áll hozzátok ,azt tessen nála eléredni ,én mónttam nekijee ,de csak kacsingat ,quote]
> énrám nem kacsingat a zistenatta. érdekess, bártáninkább jobbis
> ...


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Április 23)

Nahamáá illen szépen, jókedvűen esika zeső odaki, ígyoszt kapálnise köll, megint elmondok egy törpénést nektek. Elmesélem millen vótegy kűfődi kocsma, és elmondom kitiltásunka a Zígéret főggyéről. (a naddicső Szovjetúnijóból)
Eszpedig törpént RENIBEN. Ajjiutott eszembe, errőla kedves szép városról, hogyan történta kiűzetésünka paradicsombúl. 1977-be vótunka Váccal (ami hajó neve) azaldunán.
Vóta hajón egy Zsolti nevű gépészkezelő. Gépész léttére egészrendes csírkefogó vót. Engem nagyon szeretett, merén tuttam rá vigyászni. Amikor Reni kikötővárosba vótunk aszongya eza Zsolti nekem:
mennyünkiapartramenagyonkivagyocáradva.
Hamá ijen erőszakosan kéri háccsaknem hagyom egyedül kóvájogni abba zidegen veszéjes városba. Eekesztüka hejji nevezetes kócsmahivatalokbana vótkázást, és egész szépen sikerűt. 

Ezeka kocsmák nemvótak teljesen túlbútorozva, azaz talpon álltak. A kuncsaftok egyrésze mánem. A falmellett vót egy asztal, azon egy vedér, megetty lavór. Bárisnya, (me ottan minden kocsmárosés bótós női szeméjj vót) Mekkfokta a pohárt kétújjal, belelöttty bölte a lavórba, evvóta mosás, és belémerítette a vedérbe, evvóta kéddeci bor (veres Krímszkíj krásznij) (érdekes, visszígondúva eza Bá Risnya kaccsintott rámis) Okosember ezérivott ottan votkát, merasz fertőtlenített.

Jóestefelé evetőttünka a tengerészklubbais, ahó pezsgőszés mellet erősítettüka szovjetmagyar baráccságot hejiilletőségű orosztengerőcökvel. Majmiután émmegtanítottam és +mutattam néhány jó harrokkcámot a zenekarnak, erőtvéve magunkon elindútunk vissza a hajóra. Amint kiléptünk és a port felé vettükasz irányzatot, +át melletünkegy uazótó, oszt benne aszúj ismerősök egyrésze. Kedvesen felajállották hobbevisznek a kikötőbe merőkisarra. Hátahogya Zsóti tudott menni ezigaszán kedves dologvót. Csakeccer nekem tünt fel hogy nemisarra megyünk. Mondomájjunk megme nemteccika táj. Megállásután kiszálltunk, és kedvesen eekértéka kismegmaratt pézünket. Nagyon rendes gaszemberek voltak meramikor szépen kértem visszaattáka zútlevelet. Dehogy ezé mékellet oda vissza pofoszkodni? Mindaszöttel nembírtunk, mera Zsóti nemigaszán vett részt benne, egy fáhosztámasztva csak nézővót. Namá majnem eköszöntünk, amikoraszeggyik kedves martalócnak +tecceta Zsóti farmerja. hátelkérte cépen. Pofoszkodás megelőzése céjjából ekkis késecskével a vesénk tájába. Hommékellijen dúrvának lenni? Amiután szépen ebúcsúszkottunk különféle jókívánságok köszepette, mekkerestüka kikötő felé veszető útat, amit valami csodafojtán +is leltünk. 

Má majnem átjutottunka zellenőrzőponton, meroda nemcsakúgy kibe, mevalakimég kivisz valamitabbóla gaszdag városbó, vagybevisz valami kútúrát. Node nemis letvóna semmi, ha eza Zsóti ekkicsit nem riad fel oszt ekeszdett üvőtöszni, hoppiszkosruszkik aszanyukátok mijen kedveskisjányvótkiskorába kirabótatokminket , megagatyámis hogyasza..... emmeg azott szógálatos 120kg-os bárisnyának nem natyon teccet ezé segíccségűl híttjaa készűccégges szógálatot. Ebbőkifojólag nagyonhamar emmásik uazótóba útasztunk és lepihenhettünka heyi rendőrségfokdájába, ami a Zsótinak igenjót tett. Énaddig eszméccserétema kedves heji gaszemberekkel, menemegyedűvótunk. Regelre asztán kérdeszősköttek mivót. háta Zsóti csak nemhallgatott, mindíkfelbüfögött neki asza nadrák, pedik aszt tudott vón venni másikat. Ígyosztelkellett meséniasz egész kirabollást, amit csak kicsit hittekel, aszasz nem nagyon. Mereszidőtájt a naddicsócovjetjúnijóba ijjen dolog nemigen eshetettmeg horrészeggyanútlan idegenkűfődi hajósembereket csakúgy ripszropsz kirabónak, fölleg nem Renyibe. Montákis hommennyünk vissza abbajó hűvös szobába oszgondókoggyunk ekkicsit mégeszen el. Mánakkora előkerűt a hajótisztikar, megaz ügynökségi emberis. Demi nem nagyonakartunk vátosztatni, mehíresen igaszmondók vótunk, Azsóti mek nagyonfájlalta aszelveszettrégifarmergatyáját. délutánra csinyátak egy szembesítésfélét, ami abbóát, hoty sok kedves ember elénkállt, oszt abból kellet köszönnyi aszismerősöknek. Csak eszeket külön csináták velem mekkülöna Zsótival. De minda ketten natyönmegörűtünk a Cerjózsának Azsóti még kérdeszteisa agatyáját. De esz nem vót rendes sztrovacsek merúgytett mintha nemis merne. De persze bisztoscsaka rendőrök mijatt. Énis tagattammá el cimborát, ésasz annak jóttett. De eszek a kedves rendőrségifogalmaszóemberek nemigaszán hittek nekünk. Aszonták hogy bisztosaszegészet mitanátukki, mereszek becsületes kikötői dokkmunkások, a Cerjózsa mega kikkötő kómcomoltitkosa, rólla fokják mékélettyébe a böcsüllésiszobrot megfarakni. eekómá ízzottak a telefonos veszetékek renyi-budapest-kijef háromcökbe, mík végülis azadöntés lett mekszületve, hoty jó1idejig nemvagyunk mekkívánatos szeméjiségek a Naddicsónaccovjetjúnió területtyén. Matyaránmondva kivatyunk tíltva azigéret főggyirűű.

Na enné rosszab életembe ne legyen velem, így vidáman elis tuttunka hajóval indúnyi. amikor máfelvóta slepszál csatóva ement mellettünk egy mótoros lódka, háátlátomén aszén Szerjózsa címborám. Háccsakrendes sztróvacsekesz ejjött eeköcönni. Mégintegetettis. Asztintette hamégeccer meklátnakitten cépen elnyicájjáka torkunkat. Eszmongyammega Zsótinakis, aki gépécmivótamiatt fedetthejen vót. Hogyesza Cerjózsa mévótijen sértődős? Demikor hasza értünk nem lett semmi belőle. Mindenki hallgatotta dologról. Engem levettek aszöreg Vácról, áttettek a gőszöshajó üdülősbudapestre. Amikor meg vége letta szezonnak a fősőhajó Gyöngyösre. így jómekjártam eszta kalandot, me mácsak fősődunára Passába. meg Renspurgba mehettem, deott nem történtijen dolok. Jóvalkésőbba Gyöngyösel vittünk le eszkport darut Sulinába, de én Renyibe nem mentemki. Asztazitalt betuttáka cimborákis hoszni. Naígy vótesz.

A koc smárosokkal mekk vigyásznikell, me itattyáka zártatlant!


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Április 23)

*Fröccs:*

Na, csak úgy felhomájjosítás végül. havalaki nem tunná
Míg óvassátok, kérek egyet
Hamvas Béla írja a fröccsről, hogy adaléka a két legszentebb folyadék: a bor és víz. Sokan máig az alkoholisták italának tartják, miközben a fröccs éppen az alkoholizmus ellen szól. Szomjat olt, frissít, kellemesen bágyaszt. Az egyetlen folyadék, ami a borhoz bűn nélkül adható, az a tiszta, hideg szénsavas víz. A szomj mértéke és a fogyasztó egyénisége befolyásolja víz és a bor megfelelő arányát. A nagyfröccs zajosabb estékre, mámorra vágyóknak való, férfias ital. A hosszúlépés strandolóknak, de legszebb közülük a kisfröccs. Férfiaknak és nőknek egyaránt való, aránya egy bor, egy víz, frissít és bódít. Ajánlott mindjárt kettőt kérni belőle – tanácsolja a kiváló borfilozófus.
Talán mondani sem szükséges, mint megannyi nagyszerű találmány a világtörténelemben, a fröccs ötlete is egy magyar géniusz fejéből pattant ki. Jedlik Ányoséból. S ki hinné, hogy ez a nagyszerű borkoktél immár több mint másfél évszádos múltra tekint vissza?
1842 október 5-én vidám társaság gyülekezett Fáy András fóti pincéjében, köztük olyan neves vendégekkel mint Vörösmarty Mihály és a kritikus Bajza József, hölgyeik, a Csajághy lányok társaságában, de a lugasok árnyékában gyakorta ott pihent Kölcsey kedves barátja, Szemere Pál is, hasonlóképp nem vetette meg a pince hűsét a nyelvtudós Czuczor Gergely sem.
Tehát az 1842. évi szüret alkalmával Jedlik Ányos (akinek nevéhez mellékesen a dinamó feltalálása is köthető) egy furcsa üveggel jelent meg Fáy borospincéjénél. A történet szerint Jedlik gyomrát már több alaklommal megviselte a savanykás fóti bor, ezért elhatározta, hogy a hegy levét valamilyen módon hígítani fogja.
Jedlik új találmányát, a szénsavas vizet azon mód bemutatta az asztaltársaságnak. Az üvegből feltörő víz láttán Vörösmarty így kiáltott fel: - Spritzer? Nem, ez túl németes. Legyen inkább fröccs! – najd ajkához emelte a világtörténelem első fröccsét. Mögötte Jedlik állt, félszeg mosollyal az arcán: kezében ott pihent az első szódás üveg.
Vörösmartyra egyébként akkora hatással volt a habzó bor, hogy verset írt róla. Fóti dal című költeménye valójában óda a fröccshöz: „Fölfelé megy a borban a gyöngy, jól teszi,/ Tőle senki e jogát el nem veszi./ Törjön is mind az ég felé az, ami gyöngy,/ Hadd maradjon gyáva földön a göröngy.”
Ahogy mondani szokás: a többi már történelem.
1892-ben a Magyar Közlönyben is közzéteszik a hosszúlépés összetételét,


----------



## Szamica (2009 Április 23)

*Akik ismernek, tudják rólam, nem iszok alkoholt, sokáig azt hittem, akkor száraz a bor, ha kevés víz van benne :mrgreen:,
de egy valami biztos, a száraz fehérbor szódával, főleg nyáron, nagyszerű szomjoltó. Még annak is ízlik, aki egyébként nem szereti a fanyar ízeket 
*


----------



## misslaura (2009 Április 23)

En szeretem a finom bort , a zweigelt vagy rose , ha baratokkal összejövünk szoktunk inni , persze csak akkor ha nem vezetünk , akkor tabu az alkohol , szerintem az hozzatartozik a jo tarsasaghoz ( legalabbis a mienkhez  ) , estenkent is neha iszok egy pohar bort jobban alszom utana  Ice erdekes amit a fröcsröl irsz , külömben az apam mindeg azt itta , sziasztok jo ejt : laura


----------



## szeemi (2009 Április 24)

Szép estét !

Nagyon nagy élvezettel olvasom soraidat IceB .A hajózási kalandjaidat s e történelmi leírást,bemutatását a fröccsnek . S nagyon szép álmokat kívánok néktök egy finom borocska után  
S Jóéjtcupp 
szemi


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Április 24)

Szamica írta:


> *Akik ismernek, tudják rólam, nem iszok alkoholt, sokáig azt hittem, akkor száraz a bor, ha kevés víz van benne :mrgreen:,*


_akkor száraz a bor, ha kevés víz van benne_
ez óriási
(na mosmit monnyak? Lehet, hogy egy világot döntök össze, de már 15 éve én sem iszom, csak nagyon-nagyon ritkán, és a máánásröccsbőlis mára csak a máána maratt. de ezt pont egy kocsmába bevallani........)


----------



## Szamica (2009 Április 24)

*Nyaaaa.... most jól lebuktunk :mrgreen: :mrgreen:*


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Április 24)

Szamica írta:


> *Nyaaaa.... most jól lebuktunk :mrgreen: :mrgreen:*


Bizon...bizon. Szégyellemis
(Node ne terhejjüka szerveretet!)


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Április 24)

misslaura írta:


> En szeretem a finom bort , a.....


Annó dettókor, Passában és Rensburgban vettük azokat a finom, édes vörösborokat, amik kétliteres üvegekbe voltak palackozva, és a címkéjén sok kedves, szakállas ember, pufók gyerekecskék, és bájos hölgyek voltak, ezért csak Szentcsaládnak hívtuk, cváj márkáért. Ma sem tudom igazából mit ittunk. (Lehet, hogy ezek volta az akkor "kannásborok":)


----------



## Szamica (2009 Április 24)

icebreaker írta:


> Bizon...bizon. Szégyellemis
> (Node ne terhejjüka szerveretet!)



*Ez a szerever már asúlyom alatt is öcceropan :mrgreen:

Hátha még a pennyácskám kiengedem a karmocskáimmal együtt :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Édibédi kicicica megmúrelt, vadmacsek lett belüle :mrgreen:*


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Április 24)

Szamica írta:


> *....Édibédi kicicica megmúrelt, vadmacsek lett belüle :mrgreen:*


Nemvótáte mindík ijjjen! Látode? Íjjáraki kocsmázikés iszik!
Nade eza fej lődés úttya!


----------



## Szamica (2009 Április 24)

icebreaker írta:


> Nemvótáte mindík ijjjen! Látode? Íjjáraki kocsmázikés iszik!
> Nade eza fej lődés úttya!



*Látod-ééé, miketet ki nyem hoz belülem a xesz 
Durva, brutális lecek, ölég ha icok egy kicsinykét :mrgreen:*


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Április 24)

VÉGRE PÉNTEK!!


----------



## Szamica (2009 Április 24)

icebreaker írta:


> VÉGRE PÉNTEK!!



*Látommmár néköd is használ a korcsmázás :mrgreen:

Délután 4-re csak rágyüttél mijen nap van :mrgreen:*


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Április 25)

Szamica írta:


> ...
> *Délután 4-re csak rágyüttél mijen nap van :mrgreen:*


 
Bizon, (ammi nem bölént jelent) mameg SZOMBAT!
Ésez HÉTVÉGÉT jelent)
Ezé mostan igyunk egyet(vakkettőt)


----------



## Szamica (2009 Április 26)

*Mijen hétvége, heee???

Máma nekem má meló lössz, még innyom se lehet... *


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Április 26)

vicacicc írta:


> Sziasztok!


 Szia! 
Semmi mi tisztok?
Na akkor elis iszom a hétvégét.
A hétfőket meg jobban szertném, ha pénteken kezdődnének!


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Április 26)

icebreaker írta:


> a hétfőket meg jobban szertném, ha pénteken kezdődnének!


:d


----------



## misslaura (2009 Április 26)

sziasztok 

man regota nemvotam itt , biztosan azert mer mostanaba csak
malnaszörpöt iszok , osz ojan kedvetlen leszek tüle 
Szamica köszönöm megegyszer a Diana Krall CD , szolok a csaposnak keverjen neked egy coctailt , malna is legyen benne 
üdv: laura


----------



## Szamica (2009 Április 27)

misslaura írta:


> sziasztok
> 
> man regota nemvotam itt , biztosan azert mer mostanaba csak
> malnaszörpöt iszok , osz ojan kedvetlen leszek tüle
> ...



*Mos csesztetöl, heeeee???? 

Mijen málna???? Talán camóóóca, na :23: :!: :mrgreen:*


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Április 28)

misslaura írta:


> sziasztok
> 
> man regota nemvotam itt , biztosan azert mer mostanaba csak
> malnaszörpöt iszok , osz ojan kedvetlen leszek tüle
> üdv: laura


Nemisa máánátul leszel Te kedvetlen! Este teddki pohárba a jókedved, asztán reggel akkor egyből megleled, és nem veszikel!!!


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Április 28)

Szamica írta:


> *Mos csesztetöl, heeeee???? *
> 
> *Mijen málna???? Talán camóóóca, na :23: :!: :mrgreen:*


 Mijj óta iszol, hommeg váltosztál, ebből fekete macccccs!
Jólesz vigyászni!

montamén: veszélyes aza szamóca itall! Émmá maradoka máánánél, merasz nem vesssz éjes. Énnemis változtamát


----------



## Szamica (2009 Május 1)

*Sehun senki??? :shock: :shock: :shock:

Nya puff néköm, ökör iccik magába... :34: :mrgreen:*


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Május 2)

Szamica írta:


> *Sehun senki??? :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> Nya puff néköm, ökör iccik magába... :34: :mrgreen:*


Na elfujt a szél mindenkit?
Többet kell inni, az sújjjosbít.
Hagyok egy körre valót.


----------



## vikko (2009 Május 2)

Karsay István írta:


> Vérpőrkölt:
> 
> Sziasztok, ez volt a kedvenc kajám reggelente.
> Csak nagyon kevés helyen lehet kapni.
> ...


 
Én Veled tartok, nagyon nagyon szeretem, s a mi környékünkön egészen fantasztikusan készitjük. Jaj, igy dél tájékán, nyeltem egy óriásit


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Május 3)

Ma délben meg én nyelek egy óriásit
Igazi, finom, borsos, hagymás vér, boros teával.......


----------



## VManna (2009 Május 3)

*magányosság*

Valami jó ital van itt magány ellen????  Gyorsan ható kellene.


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Május 3)

VManna írta:


> Valami jó ital van itt magány ellen????  Gyorsan ható kellene.



1 dl forralt tej, két kanál cukor, 1 dl Jamaica fehér, vagy Puerto Rico rum
eszembejutotta a Dudaféle tejesital, azon a Váv nevű ihajón vóta cimborám a Zsolt, aki gépkezelő vót, de arrúl nem tehetett. Nekije vót együveg fehér jámaikás rumja, de nemnagyon szerette, me aszonta ho pusztíccsukel. De meg ne lássák, hogy mink iszunk, Valamivel álcázzuk. Vótnekemeggy félliter tejem, aszt felforraltuk, ekkis cukorral, aszt meg jólösszekevertük azegészüveg jamaikással. Ekkorlépett be a stanglettásvedér, mint hűtőeszköz. de azonban a szokásos "nézmámmegaranycimborámmeghűttmáneaitóka" effektus miatt elfogyott. Eza Zsolti meg haivott akkor meg hamarindulatba esett, osztakkor csúnyán beszélt. (ebbőlis lett másik baj de esztet máskor meséltemel)
Feri bácsi az üzemes kérdette, hogy tezsolt, ugymmondmá meg mitittáá, me ennyire nem lehecc hüje italhíján? bisztosan hőbörgőfojadékot. Naígykapta a kereszcségbe eza zital a hőbörgő nevet, mekésőbbis hogy ijen jólbevált még megissmételtük. töppszöris. Máshajókra is továbbvive a receptet.
Ne ebből gondolom, hogy mag ányoskodás ellenis jóttesz, me mindenre jó. Me aki nem hőbörög tölle, azis jókedvre derül.
Bár má ajánlottam illent a szakeccségbeli hölgyeményeknek (asszem, akkor a Dudaféle esettel kapcsolásba), de aszonták, nemmacskákők, hottejet igyanak. (bisztos tisztánisznakmindent)


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Május 3)

Amúgy küllönben igen elkeveretthettek a kedves Kartácsnőkés Kartácsak, me ezena hosszabbra nyullot hétvégén igencsak bevételnélkül hatták eszta szegin csapost. haén nem kértemvóna egyszernyócszor ekkis italt, hábbizony lehusztavóna a redőnyzetet.
Na rem élem nem vattok elveszve, így erre iszom oszt menek, mehónap mennikell kapálni.
Pá lyinka!


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Május 3)

VManna írta:


> Valami jó ital van itt magány ellen????  Gyorsan ható kellene.



Amugy csak záró jeles megjegyezés címén szólalok még meg, hogy elkell dobbni a rosszkedvet, me ottvannak bisztona a cím borák, de ha azokse, akkor a szép dógok, a nyíló, illatos virágok, a csicsergő madarak, a szomszéd béna macskája, amellik el akarta kapni, és pofára esett, a levegőben repülő madárcsapatból leszakadt bénaliba, amellik kétségbe esetten kiabál a többieknek, a fatörzsére mászó, és onnan 26toggyára visszaeső cincér a..a.......
csak keresd, és lásd, és nem mész el a napok mellett, és akkor nem mennek el melletted a napok.
Namost télleg balra el.
Üdv!


----------



## VManna (2009 Május 3)

icebreaker írta:


> Amugy csak záró jeles megjegyezés címén szólalok még meg, hogy elkell dobbni a rosszkedvet, me ottvannak bisztona a cím borák, de ha azokse, akkor a szép dógok, a nyíló, illatos virágok, a csicsergő madarak, a szomszéd béna macskája, amellik el akarta kapni, és pofára esett, a levegőben repülő madárcsapatból leszakadt bénaliba, amellik kétségbe esetten kiabál a többieknek, a fatörzsére mászó, és onnan 26toggyára visszaeső cincér a..a.......
> csak keresd, és lásd, és nem mész el a napok mellett, és akkor nem mennek el melletted a napok.
> Namost télleg balra el.
> Üdv!



Köszönöm Néked az ajánlott itókát (csak az a baj, hogy a tejet nem iszom, amúgy a jamaikás az jöhetne). :111:
Holnap amúgyis jön a munka, kis időre vége annak a magánynak.


----------



## szeemi (2009 Május 3)

Ó nemistudhassam én ,mi is hiányzott néköm hát kevencc társaságom 
Olvasni olvastam én ,de azé kedvenc keresztszemes korcsmáros is hiánzott ám  IceB írásaid olybá melengetik szívemet ,mán takaró se kell 
VManna,kedves barátném gyere sűrőbben ,oszt nem lesznek csúnya magányos érzéseid !

Szépet álmodjatok ám (pia aztal alatt )kiss


----------



## VManna (2009 Május 4)

*hi*



szeemi írta:


> Ó nemistudhassam én ,mi is hiányzott néköm hát kevencc társaságom
> Olvasni olvastam én ,de azé kedvenc keresztszemes korcsmáros is hiánzott ám  IceB írásaid olybá melengetik szívemet ,mán takaró se kell
> VManna,kedves barátném gyere sűrőbben ,oszt nem lesznek csúnya magányos érzéseid !
> 
> ...


----------



## misslaura (2009 Május 4)

Na ujra itvagyok , hogy en merre jarkaltam azt nemhisziel senki sem  jo meszevotam 3 napig oda 
latom nemürült ki a kocsma sem ,megmeg ujakis jartak erre 
Ma azert jofaradt votam , ugyhogy megiszom a boromat oszt megyek aludni , joiccakat


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Május 6)

misslaura írta:


> Na ujra itvagyok , hogy en merre jarkaltam azt nemhisziel senki sem


 Na Laura már megint mesehős volt.) holvolt, holnem.
De azéé szép hogy rénknéztél!
oszhunjártál? ittá valamijót?


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Május 6)

*Chris Rea*

Inkább inni kéne, me elrontottam a feltőtést, nemide akartam


----------



## misslaura (2009 Május 6)

Hat jolvanna , mesehösis votam  Leipzig ( Lipcse ) be votam 3 napig , nagyon jovot gyönyörü napos idö , buch messe, könyv kialitas ? meg egy jokis jazz koncerten is , 
Ice , ide mindeg benezek  , közbe persze iszok is , ma egy pohar bort , aztan alvas honap sok a dolgom a zenet letöltöttem , tetszik  üdv mindenkinel : Laura 

Billie Holiday -Gloomy Sunday


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Május 7)

misslaura írta:


> Hat jolvanna , mesehösis votam  ....a zenet letöltöttem , tetszik  üdv mindenkinel : Laura


 Könyv kiállítá! Az nem ollan, mint Micimackónak a mézkiállítás?

A feltöltés csak Vletlen lett ide, elfelejtettem átmenni a 70-es 80 vanas zenákbe, asztán látom jóis, hogy csaka szöveget mostamle, a zenéket nem, me innen többen letőtötték, mint onnan.)
Jóvanna, eltévesztettema zajtót.
Nade kedves Kartácsajim, akkó legalábbegy mánásröccsöt kérni a csaposnál, me látom ebből, hogy többen járnakide, mintakika jelenléti ívet aláírják


----------



## renta (2009 Május 7)

na sziasztok ismét itt... mizujs veletek??


----------



## misslaura (2009 Május 7)

Ice , sokszor a veletlen csodat müvel  , en mindegis hittem a veletlenbe , nemszeretem ha valahova besorolnak , megyek a magam utjan , csetlek botlok magamnak  
a kocsmaba sokanjarnak szerintemis , dugiba isznak egyet maguknak oszt lepnekis le, meg visznek amit tudnak ezacsapos sokszor nemlat ( vagynemakar latni azislehet  )
Na azthiszem ma egy konnyakotiszok mer fazok , es egykis zenet hallgatok 

Billie Holiday - Georgia on My Mind


----------



## Szamica (2009 Május 8)

*Azzzzannnya... még kúlt/úrkorcsma lecünk itt a végin :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:*


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Május 8)

Szamica írta:


> *Azzzzannnya... még kúlt/úrkorcsma lecünk itt a végin :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:*


Jónév. Lehet, hogy meghagygygyuk?
Kult uriális szakeccség?


----------



## misslaura (2009 Május 8)

*Azzzzannnya... még kúlt/úrkorcsma lecünk itt a végin :mrgreen: *:mrgreen:

Szamica hat mir ? az egyszeriembernek is lehet izlese , söt ....
na errül en man egy könyvet is irhatnek  , 
megyekis mer mirges lettem , osz majdmeg jövök joiccakat kiss


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Május 8)

TGIF!! Megint péntek!


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Május 8)

misslaura írta:


> *Azzzzannnya... söt ....
> na errül en man egy könyvet is irhatnek  ,
> megyekis mer mirges lettem *


*

Közöld le fojjjjtatt ásokban ide
Mér (vagy) ges?*


----------



## misslaura (2009 Május 8)

OK , elsö resz  
Hat az ugy kezdödött , hogy nekem van egy nagyon kedves , edes kis baratnöm az Andrea , aztan ö szeret jarkalni jo hejekre es ismer sok jo hejeket itt Passauba ojanokat ahol csak tözsgyökeres Passaui ,( nem turista ) ismer .
Hetvegeken eljarkalunk valahova , meren utalom a nagyon rendes tarsasagot , szoval mi negyen nök elmentünk este vacsorazni meg inni , Az INN partjan van egy lokal , nagyon tetszett mert enni is nem egy nagy marha tanyer kajat kapsz hogy aligbirod megenni ( este nemisjo sokat enni ) hanem finom jo kis gurmee kajat es nem is draga , szoval jo tarsasag , jo bor , kellemes jazz zene , egy kis flört  , a masik asztalnal ült egyedül egy ferfi , kopott ing , egy kinyulott puloverbe , de nagyon lezser , nekem nagyon erdekesnek tünt , hat man elegsokat ivott , de meg tartotta magat  aztan valahogy hozzank keveredett , ( biztosan latta hogy csak nök vagyunk ) udvarolgatott finoman , a többiek nemakartak eszrevenni , de en mondtam , lanyok ez egy uriember , dehat egyedül voltam a velemenyemmel ( tipikus atlagos nök nemveszik eszre az igazi erteket ) szoval elment a vegen  , kesöbb a pincernö aki egyetemista volt ,es estenkent pincerkedik elmondta , hogy az ur egy hires Berlini Universitäts Professor , akit a diakjai imadjak es az elöadasai annyira telt , hogy nemkapsz ülöhejet , örjöngnek a fiatalok erte , egy zseni ,
estenkent eljar ebbe a lokalba enni , leissza magat , de uriember marad , hat ennyit , lehet hogy elkene menjek oda megegyszer ?  Üdv : Laura


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Május 9)

misslaura írta:


> OK , elsö resz
> Hat az ugy kezdödött , ......, lehet hogy elkene menjek oda megegyszer ?  Üdv : Laura




Na ezér kell sűrűbben járni kocsmahivatalokba.
Tecceta törpénés. De hottyén illen nőji négyesfogattal annoménem találkosztam sose?
Eszis páldáulozza sztot, hogya láccás néha nemis valósfel tételezés leírását takarja a zillető valósmi voltáról.))
(namost így tanájjanak meg valakit egy pölö rendőrfogalmazósági leírás alapján)

Ezémost hagyokittegy mitiszolt Nekednek a keresztszemes (nem hímzésmintailag) Csaposnál.


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Május 9)

*Jazz in the Jar*

Beestem a csehóba. A keresztszemes Csapos ép(p) hordót csapolt,és sör, meg jazz folyt ki belőle.
Tarcsátoka a korsót ésa fületeket.
(Me tílcsa valami a kocsmába való zen élést??

Mai menű:
Miles Davis, Count Basie, Hancock, Duke Ellington, Dave Brubeck, 
Charlie Parker, Art Blakey,


----------



## elke (2009 Május 10)

Sziasztok, visszaolvastalak benneteket vagy 10 oldalon megokosodtam a szárazborról :lol:a fröccsfélékből, kultúrkocsmákból és a magány elleni koktél receptjével gazdagabban mosolyogva írni kezdtem nektek a magány elleni koktélhoz csak a fehér rum hiányzik a háztartásból kicsit elmélkedtem, hogy van itthon kis háztáji pálinka talán azzal helyetesíthetném a fehér rumot mert hát a pálesz is fehér legalább színben stimmelne :lol: de aztán eszembe jutott egy nyár amikor az asztal tetején roptam szakadó esőben 7 hónapos terhesen alkohol nélkül egy régebbi nyár amikor csendesen iddogáltam szorgalmasan a söröket üvöltött a kocsmazene fogalmam sincs miről énekelt (englisül) a rekedt hangú hölgyemény de olyan erő volt a dalokban hogy elbűvölt teljesen....jó volt ott lenni jó volt nem beszélni csak a zenét hallgatni és iddogálni....innem a tavalyi nyár jutott eszembe amikor egy erkélyen üldögélve Zoli haverommal úgy döntöttünk besörözünk én idegösszeomlás ellen ő meg csak úgy a sör iránti szimpátiájával....belestem a frigóba ott találtam vagy 4 egységnyi sört abból kettő azonos márkáju volt ezért úgy döntöttem, hogy azt bontjuk meg elsőre egy egységnyit enyém egy pohárral a többi a Zolié beviritykáltuk az első üveggel és olyan szokatlan érzésem támadt mondtam nosza folytassuk igyunk még egyet ismételten megbontottuk és megosztottuk az egységnyi söröcskét azt is behúztam és megest furcsa érzésem volt....a Zoli meg forgatta az üveget a kezei között miközben beszélgettünk egyszercsak megakad a szemem az üveg nyakán a feliraton " Non alkoholic" hát sikerült vaktában a két alkoholmentes seritalt kiinni a hűtőből :lol:....hát pedig szőke sem vagyok....(azóta a Zoli mindig megnézi a sört alaposan elvégre én kiszámíthatatlanná váltam a szemében serügyileg) Aztán az idén volt egy nap amikor reggeltől beviritykáltam majd egy üveg Gint előbb hideg tejeskávéba rejtettem( ez saját ötlet még régről ) később pedig bármibe ami otthon volt üdítő aztán egyszer azt vettem észre hogy tisztán iszom, de akkor már elég zsibbadt voltam agyilag és lábügyileg pedig először csak némi hasi görcsöket óhajtottam szüntetni végül minden görcsöm kioldódott:lol: amúgy olyan ritkán iszom alkoholt hogy említésre se méltó....további szép napot kívánok nektek.


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Május 10)

elke írta:


> Sziasztok,....további szép napot kívánok nektek.



 Teccet azírás. Ezért Teis megérdemelsz egy lapméternyi mitiszolt.
Monnyuk a zelveszett bizodalmat nehéz visszaszerezni. gondolok itt a zalko holmentes serre.)
Vigyásznikő, meha azember elcsettinti a bizodalmat, akó nehéz visszainni.)
Amutty istenhozott ittena csehó fedél nettyén.)

Ezzela Sprint számmal köszöntöm ela vasárnapot.

Mekkha a megvadult Szamica errejár, egy Buddy Guy bluessal kedveskedek: Black Cat blues


----------



## elke (2009 Május 10)

Hahó köszi a mitiszolt, igen a bizodalom elveszett serügyileg :lol: de frankón rötyögünk rajta ha eszünkbe jut ....Szamica lehet vadmacska, akkor is fain csajszi időnként assziszem már találkoztunk valahol ezt majd alkalomadtán vele letisztázom, ha cardinálissá válik bennem ez a kérdéskör addig is köszönöm a csehó vendéglátását....
*Ma még nem ittunk semmit *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5UlnVUL6Gg 

betettem volna a videót de nem engedte....


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Május 10)

*Nigel Kennedy - Blue Note Sessions (2006)*

Esztmég csakitten hagyom maestére.
vájtfülűek ellesznekvele, italmellé mekk mind egy
Nigel Kennedy - Blue Note Sessions (2006)


----------



## misslaura (2009 Május 11)

kedves elke örülök hogy idetevettel ,jot szorakosztam a törtenetem , enis jartam mar igy deazota mindeg elolvasom a felirast  mindeg tanul az ember ! 
A tegnap aligmertem bejönni mert csak tejet ittam  (aztis kell neha ) ma olyan hüje , roszhangulatom volt egesznap ,olyan komoly voltam  ugyerzem hogy ittis minden olyan üres ugyhogy megyekis de hagyok itt nektek egykis Barzenet , hatha erreteved meg valaki  sziasztok : Laura 

*BARMUSIK - Night & Day*
* - The Shadow of Your Smile *


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Május 12)

misslaura írta:


> A tegnap aligmertem bejönni mert csak tejet ittam  ...



Így jár aki tejet iszik. Főleg tisztán
(bár most énis eszt követtemel)
De most csak beköszöntem, me menni kell kapálni
Ecceee majcsak jövök.


----------



## elke (2009 Május 12)

Sziasztok,

Misslaura, vannak ilyen napok amikor olyan szomorú az ember, olyan összetört, hogy alig bír felkelni, de azért megteszi nap mint nap én valahogy általában meglelem azt ami felvidít....különben tegnap én is tejet ittam és pálinkát prédikáltam:lol:
Elmesélem mi jutott eszembe a mézes pálinka kapcsán....Szóval a gyerkőc 4 évesen egy vadidegen marhára elegáns lakásban bezárta magára a wc ajtót....előbb ő kapott dührohamot azután én kaptam ideggörcsöt kívűl....akkor került elő a mézes pálesz üvege és higgadni bizony jó nagy kupicával beittam aztán türelmesen másfél óráig utasítottam, könyörögtem a gyerekemnek hogy ugyan fordítsa már el azt a nyűves kulcsot....nem nem arra....ismét pálinka....és ez így ment tovább másfél óráig....apadt az üveg szintje rendesen....:lol: ha sokáig idejárok kiderül, hogy látens alkesz vagyok


----------



## misslaura (2009 Május 12)

De most csak beköszöntem, me menni kell kapálni:smile:
Ecceee majcsak jövök. 

Ice , mit kapalsz ? csak nem szöllöt ?


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Május 12)

misslaura írta:


> Ice , mit kapalsz ? csak nem szöllöt ?


Csak vírtolásosan (A kapa a munka szinó,... Szimóni,Silóji.... Vagyis hejjjettesítője


----------



## misslaura (2009 Május 13)

Elke kedves , es hogyjöttki a vegen azagyerek ? voltam az oldaladon es a kepeidet lattam ugye ö az a kepen a kicsifiad ? 
mert hasonlit rad , olyan szep szeme van  biztosan mar nagy vagany  
Ice ,mar meginttanultam valamit , de erteni ?......mostsem ertem :777:


----------



## szeemi (2009 Május 13)

Ajmán lassan szígyellem magam, be-be nézek, de csapos /hijjába udvarolnék nekije / nem enged be a kakajómmal, no ma engettem nekije, mert mit monggyak, ma 2 bőrt is lehúztak rólam a mellóban :sad:
Szíp álmokat azé kívánok (pijja a pult alatt )kiss


----------



## konszuela (2009 Május 13)

van itt vki?


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Május 14)

misslaura írta:


> ....mar meginttanultam valamit , de erteni ?......mostsem ertem :777:


 Iszolte rendesen? mahanem, akkor aza bajod
Amuggy meg mékell mindent érteni? Assejó


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Május 14)

szeemi írta:


> Ajmán lassan szígyellem magam, be-be nézek, de csapos /hijjába udvarolnék nekije / nem enged be a kakajómmal, ..kiss


 
Nem udvarolni kell neki, hanem erössen megütögetnija a fejit. Ládde enkem hamekklát mámesszirül kiköp, deja piját nemmeri elcsalni.
A kakóra mekk monnyad nekije, hogy rummos, akkor nemszólhat. érte

(Ha a tebürödetis nyúzzák, akkor temekk biszton értetted a kapálós hason latomat?)


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Május 14)

konszuela írta:


> van itt vki?


 
Máhonne vóna? Csak iilen éféltájt má kissé elázva vísssszintesen fetrengünk, azéé nem ismerjükmá a bötükket.


----------



## elke (2009 Május 14)

misslaura írta:


> Elke kedves , es hogyjöttki a vegen azagyerek ? voltam az oldaladon es a kepeidet lattam ugye ö az a kepen a kicsifiad ?
> mert hasonlit rad , olyan szep szeme van  biztosan mar nagy vagany
> Ice ,mar meginttanultam valamit , de erteni ?......mostsem ertem :777:


Szia misslaura,

Az a gyerek végülis csakel fordítottaja zta kúcsot a jóirányba:lol:
Élégvót aza másfélórás könyörgés nekije Nekemmmeg a pájinka idegcsillapítónake. Szép a szeme azannyára ütött.... Ma reggelis veszekedtem velehogy mit fogmondani afijának, hailyen trehánydisznóságot csinyála szobájában mint ő, mire aszongya nekem a 10évével "Ügyes vagy kisfiam" erre nekemcsak röhögni kellett, namajd remélem visszaemlékezik akkor amikor a saját szaporulatát nevelné :lol: 
Tegnapis pók meg gekkóetetés vót itthon meg kígyó aztán nyitvahagytaaterráriumot mégjó hogya kígyódögök csakottan heverésztek és eszükágában semvót felfedezőutraindulni a lakásban jóletóltam érte aztánaszongya úgyismegfognám őket esztet alighevertem ki majdnempájinkát kerestemamikoris észrevettem a csontkukacok henteregnekvagy ezren mindenfele elkezdtükőket vadászniössze olyanundorító pondrókezek fúúúújjj ez a gyerek meg koboldosan felnyihogott minderunorhangomra ezenis muszályvót végülösszenevetnünk adigörvendj míga sajátszaporulataid csak műjanyag babákat dinoszauruszokat stb kedveli vegyedcsak nekije az ezrediketis mertnemakar egyikse zabálni se világítást különfűtéstnemigényelnek meg terráriumsekel nekik másfélévente nagyobb nincsenünepélyes temetéskönnyeszsebkendők taknyosorrok ha valamelyik kipurcana se nemaggódsz márkétéveskora ótahogy melyikőserdőben kötkieza gyerek nemsokára :lol:

Neméretmmit nemértel, de tényleg nemkell mindentérteni



szeemi írta:


> Ajmán lassan szígyellem magam, be-be nézek, de csapos /hijjába udvarolnék nekije / nem enged be a kakajómmal, no ma engettem nekije, mert mit monggyak, ma 2 bőrt is lehúztak rólam a mellóban :sad:
> Szíp álmokat azé kívánok (pijja a pult alatt )kiss


 
Netojjál beja csapostó mánlefizettem ésminketaztán bejenged pija nélkülis mer mutogata minket elrettentési példaképpen a nagyalkeszoknake hogy a valóságazoknak való akik nembírják akábítosz.rokate Mostan emelintema kakajósbegrémet rátoke ésmondomahoty a németektő hallottame köszöntöt hoty egessszzzsegggedre!!!!!


----------



## konszuela (2009 Május 14)

icebreaker írta:


> Máhonne vóna? Csak iilen éféltájt má kissé elázva vísssszintesen fetrengünk, azéé nem ismerjükmá a bötükket.




azigen jóvan akkor jó helyen járok  csak kár hogy estére má nem vagytok képbe én ilyenkor éledek  de majdcsak egyszer szinkronba jövünk


----------



## misslaura (2009 Május 15)

azigen jóvan akkor jó helyen járok :smile: csak kár hogy estére má nem vagytok képbe én ilyenkor éledek :smile: de majdcsak egyszer szinkronba jövünk 

szia conszuela, hat akkor tenyleg itta hejed  miis kepbe vagyunk , csak nehezen reagalunk  reagalni mindeg szoktunk , mer a kocsma sose üres csak ugynezki , vanaki mar viszintesen fekszik meg azis aki akor ebredezik ,ugyhogy gyere csak nyugottan  üdv: Laura :222:


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Május 16)

misslaura írta:


> ..... mer a kocsma sose üres csak ugynezki , :



É se zigaz. Vagyunk csak nemmin dík tudunk re ágálni. Me azé nem mindíg a pohár fenekét nézzük. (néha csajoké tis szoktam Néha a Móni Torra is ráqukk


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Május 18)

Végre hétfő! Leht dógoszni, és nem otthon vagya szakeccségben rohadni


----------



## elke (2009 Május 18)

icebreaker írta:


> Végre hétfő! Leht dógoszni, és nem otthon vagya szakeccségben rohadni


 



:lol: jajajaja meheteka dógozóba gyülésezni azánmeg vissza dólgozni juhééééé csak elne zuhanjak azüvegek között lábtörésig


----------



## Szamica (2009 Május 18)

*Máááázlista társaság :mrgreen:

Én hétvégén dógoztam, ti meg hevereve 

Na de végre hetfű, és mégg kedden is pihizek :mrgreen:

Amúgy meg a gépem azt mondta kakukk, eszállt a táp, oszt akkor mán újra is telepítettem, cóval mosmán nadddddon jó 

Na meg pia is vót, bűnbe vittek a barátok *


----------



## misslaura (2009 Május 18)

sziasztok  rendeltem nektek egy korso sört , ma ugyis meleg vot itt nalunk , hetfö is meg unalmas is ,azthiszem ma ojannyügös napom vot , ramfer egykis ivas :12:


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Május 18)

Laura! Jól eset a vírtolásos sör Valóságban a bodzaszörpre kattantam rá, de lassan kezdek lejönni a szerről

Szamica! Én tudom jól, millen hétvégén, ünnepenhajtani. Régen, a 70-esen hajtottam a sziliket, majd mikor jöttek a gigantok, és kevés volt aarra tipussalrendelkező. állandóan forgott alattam a tengely. De már az is elmult.) Most az unalom öl meg. (inkább, minta munka) (csak Vicc Elek)

Na űrítem poharam
Sz,F&Rr


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Május 20)

Betekintés végett vagyok. Senki

Kocsmázási alapszabály.
Az elején még nem iszunk meg akármit, az est végén már mindent!
Na akkor Pá lyinka!


----------



## konszuela (2009 Május 21)

icebreaker írta:


> Kocsmázási alapszabály.
> Az elején még nem iszunk meg akármit, az est végén már mindent!





dehogyisnem én mindenivó vok  ti télleg ennyit isztok amúgy?  mert akkor jaj de jó hogy rátok találtam,mostanába alig akarnak inni az ismik,mki halálra dolgozza magát és már azt hittem le kell szoknom,úgy elkeseredtem de újra "hazataláltam"  na mit igyak? válasszatok


----------



## konszuela (2009 Május 21)

misslaura írta:


> mer a kocsma sose üres csak ugynezki





ezigaz  én még télleg nem látam üres kocsmát..pedig a sulink körül kapásból volt 3,szóval igencsak betévedtünk


----------



## konszuela (2009 Május 21)

kár hogy nincs itt soha senki,mikor jövök,pedig úgy innék má veletek is  vagy meg kéne beszélni egyszer egy időpontot,azt megvenné otthonra mki magának amit akar inni,feljönnénk ide azt innánk,közbe meg beszélnénk a semmit


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Május 21)

konszuela írta:


> kár hogy nincs itt soha senki,mikor jövök,pedig úgy innék má veletek is  vagy meg kéne beszélni egyszer egy időpontot,azt megvenné otthonra mki magának amit akar inni,feljönnénk ide azt innánk,közbe meg beszélnénk a semmit



A semmit nem kell beszélni, a semmi az van. A semmit főleg a senkisék szokták mondani. De senkisenemmonhattya a semmitse, meha mongya az má nem semmise, hanem valamise, így mivelminem vagyunk senkisék, valamisét szoktunk mondani
Mongyak valamit?
Valami.)
(Amigy én pölö csak virtuális ivó vagyok, de esztet csak neked mondom, me nemakaroma többibe összetörnija szta szép képemet, amit fáraccságos lódítással kijalakítottam magamról)
Máskülönbenül, boldogultabb régebbemről vannak ivásal kapcsolatos emlékejim, sőt tapasznyalásaimis, tehát nem vagyok ekkérdésneka ző terén tejesen tájékoszatlan.
Asztán egyidőután eldőlt, hogy nem mindéga zivása megoldása a dógoknak. Mamár sajnálok illanokat, amik a zital mijatt akkor nem úgí, és nem ojjjan móddon történtek meg, ahogy történhettek volna.
Na erre a zömlengésre igyunk


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Május 21)

konszuela írta:


> dehogyisnem én mindenivó vok  ti télleg ennyit isztok amúgy?  mert akkor jaj de jó hogy rátok találtam,.... na mit igyak? válasszatok


Máhogyne, decsakmértékkel, és tartószkodással.
mértéka vedér, tartószkodás a zasztalalatt)

Émmost egy száraz Gint innékcitronnyal, kevés szódával.
Vagy Hemm Ingvé kedvencét a Tom Collinst:
Tom Collins

4 cl (Old Tom) gin
4 cl citromlé
2 cl cukor
10 cl szódavíz
citromszelet
koktélcseresznye

(a cseresnyét el lehet hagyni)


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Május 21)

Még A Tom haverommal kapcsolásban:
A gin semleges gabonaszesz, amit borókabogyóval és sok más fűszerrel ízesítenek. Fajtái közül a koktélokhoz szinte kizárólag a London Dry Gint (röviden London Gint) használják, amely kevésbé aromás és abszolút édesítetlen. Fűszeresebb típusa a Plymouth Gin (Plym), míg semleges ízű, de édesített változata az Old Tom Gin. Az angol gineknél fűszeresebb a holland, amit Genever (Jenever, esetleg Schiedam) néven ismernek, s gyakran cseréppalackban árusítanak. Sokszor emlegetett fogalom még a Sloe Gin, de ez valójában gin alapú kökénylikőrt jelöl.
A mai ginkészítôk bizony hálával tartoznak azoknak a középkori itáliai szerzeteseknek, akik felfedezték a boróka jótékony hatását a gyógyászatban. Persze ez csak az alkohollal történô találkozása kapcsán jutott kifejezésre. Így a borókát a híres Gordon’s ginhez a toszkán dombokról szüretelik jelenleg is. 
A szigorú szabályok szerint készülő párlat amely a receptjét csak néhány mester által ismert, - előírja, hogy kizárólag a válogatott, mindössze tíz- százaléknyi tökéletes boróka kerül csak a lepárlóberendezésbe. 
Ez a hagyomány a márka esetében már 1769 óta így működik, de kihez is köthető ez a precíz módszer?
Azokban az években, amikor Cook kapitány felfedezte Új-Zélandot, Alexander Gordon, történetünk skót főszereplője a növények, fűszerek világában tett óriási felfedezést, hiszen hosszú kísérletezések után megtalálta a legmegfelelőbb kombinációt 
a London Dry Ginhez. Pontosan olyan italt komponált meg, amely a palack címkéjén is szerepel: egy száraz, borókás ízhatású párlatot, természetesen London városában. Ennek a ténynek azért van kiemelkedő jelentősége, mert a hajdani ginek a kezdetleges lepárlás okozta mellékízeinek palástolására inkább édesített formában készültek, belőlük még a boróka is hiányzott.
Na akkor fenn ékig


----------



## misslaura (2009 Május 21)

Hat tudod konszuela mi tenyleg nemvagyunk nagyivok , inkabbojan virtualis ivok mintahogy az Ice mongya  ( dehaojan recetteket irle mint mostis hat akor kikel probalni  )
azert a finom bort szeretem , csakhat a merteket bekelltartani am mer könnyen atlehet esni a masik oldalra 
Azert ihatunk valamit legközelebb ha jössz 
üdv:laura


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Május 23)

Azérnem újj ongtama pénteknek tennap, mert csüttörtökön ismár szabccságos voltam Ésennek örültem
Majipija:
*Flying Dutchman*
- 4cl Gin
- 2cl Tripple Sec
Töltsük a hozzávalókat egy félig jéggel töltött Old Fashioned-es (Régimódi)pohárba, majd óvatosan keverjük el őket.
Az ital alkoholtartalma 29-31%.
Lehet még kapni ma azt a régi Tripple Sec-et, ami kis szögletes, kocka alakú, barna üvegbe volt anno?


----------



## elke (2009 Május 23)

Sziasztok,

Most hogy olvaslak benneteket jutott eszembe a mai álmom, álmomban bort ittam, édes volt és fűszeres ízű....jólesett innom megnéztem a palack címkéjét de nem emlékszem rá csak arra, hogy húzós volt az ára tehát én már nem csak virtuálisan iszom az alkoholt hanem álmomban is:lol:....én azért vasárnaptól melózom de ez kedvem nem szegi....folyamatos a munkarendünk 
Mindenkinek jó hétvégét kívánok.


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Május 23)

elke írta:


> Sziasztok,
> tehát én már nem csak virtuálisan iszom az alkoholt hanem álmomban is:lol:.



Jahát álmomban énis szoktam (meg nagyritkánis, nagynéha, nagyonjót)


----------



## misslaura (2009 Május 24)

Sziasztok 

A kocsma üres , sehun senki ugylaccik senki nemjar man erre ,csak en megaz Ice , (man gyanusak leszünk  ) jah mostlatom az Elke is ittvot  pedig itt nemcsak inni lehet hanem jokat beszilgetni is , Elke csinajal ugy minta csapos tegyelbele vizet (aborba ) osz tovabbis tart , meg nemlaccik meg ojan hamar ! 
Külömben az allmok valorais valhatnak


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Május 24)

misslaura írta:


> Sziasztok
> 
> A kocsma üres , sehun senki



Asztán nehogy aszláccóggyék a gyanunn felül, minta zegyik csekszlovák filmben, minta fijjatallember, aki leszálla vonatról egy kies megállóban.
Ott a padon csak eggy bácsika üddögél. Leül mellé, és beszédbe elegyedik:
Monggya bácsi, igaszhotty errefelé a zörreg malomban kísértetek lakna?
Lárifári! Émmá ittlakom360 éve, demég eggyetse láttam

Hátígy leszekéni lassan evvela szakeccséggel. Nomeg Laura, aki mesehősnő, holvan, holnemvan
Na erre megest iszunk


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Május 25)

Rohatt hétfő! még inni sincs kedvem


----------



## elke (2009 Május 25)

misslaura írta:


> Sziasztok
> 
> A kocsma üres , sehun senki ugylaccik senki nemjar man erre ,csak en megaz Ice , (man gyanusak leszünk  ) jah mostlatom az Elke is ittvot  pedig itt nemcsak inni lehet hanem jokat beszilgetni is , Elke csinajal ugy minta csapos tegyelbele vizet (aborba ) osz tovabbis tart , meg nemlaccik meg ojan hamar !
> Külömben az allmok valorais valhatnak


 
Igen az jó lenne ha az álmom valóra válna....inkább maradok a hígítattlan bornál....márkás bór esetében és nemérdekel látszik-e rajtam....jaj de jó volt az a bor de jó volt iszogatni húúúúú:lol: 
Vár a munka vár ha leülök a padra akkor is megvár csak később végzek úgyhogy hajráááá éjjeles vagyok mostanában napszemüvegben járok úgy kikészíti a szemem a fény


----------



## misslaura (2009 Május 26)

sziasztok 

Hü nalunk akkora vihar van most hogy man kezdek felni ,
megyek is gyorsan , mindent lekapcsolok oszt maradok magamnak a borommal , most hallom a szirena szol , biztosan becsapott valahova a villam  , sziasztok


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Május 26)

misslaura írta:


> sziasztok
> 
> Hü nalunk akkora vihar van most hogy man kezdek felni ,
> megyek is gyorsan , ...[/IMG]



Nyugoccság!
Csalánba nem üt...
Felénkis jó lenne eső, de avihar nem kéne.
(nésztem,de a püspökvárból leleső webcam nem is mutatta.



)

Most csak belestem, mert el(ésfel) töltöttem az időt a blues zenéimmel egy másik lapon)

Kérek egyet a kartácsnőknek és kartácsoknak, oszt Pá lyinka!


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Május 27)

Na mija?! Elmosott mindenkit a vihar esője, elvitt a szele?
Felénk semmise esett.
A vzzel vigyázni kell, mert a legerősebb follyadék.
Lám, mekkora hajókat is elbír?!
Ezércsak óvatosan a fogyasztásával!


----------



## Szamica (2009 Május 28)

*Besetengettem én is...
tictára cikki, hogy szinte csak csajok járnak ide 
Csak Ice tarcsa a frontot  
Igaz, én is jozan vótam mostanába, sok a meló...
Nya de majd a jövö honap ... öccör megyek dógozni, a többi meg pihike :mrgreen:
Cóval lehet vedelni *


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Május 28)

Szamica írta:


> *
> Csak Ice tarcsa a frontot
> I....*



Támmég bútordarabis leszhetek, vagy leltári tárgy Vagy elrettentő példa


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Május 29)

"Kétdecis kis pohárba egy deci bor, 
Szikvízbõl is decit önts, ez tiszta sor. 
A bor színe se számít ezen ne akadj fel, 
Válogatós ne legyél, az arány a szent. 

Lehet fehér, lehet rozé, lehet vörös, 
Ezt issza itt minden ember ha nem sörös. 
Lehet város, metropolisz, lehet vidék, 
Jóravaló ember tudja, hogy mit igyék." 
(L.T.)

(mera művelcségetekkel csak én törődök, ha én nem teszek ide nektek kúttúrát, akor tik csaka zasztalalatt hánynátoka betűket)

Igazi szobimánás


Monnyuk ebbeja kócsmába, ha ránézeka csappos savanyú pofájára, (aki kösztartozásból kifilyásilag mindőnket útál) inkább csa palackositalt kérek, vaty votkát (merasz fer tőtlenyít)(a csapposl bele szok köpnyi a poharakba tíz tításcímén. Csaxszólok hoty tugy gyátok....


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Május 29)

Rövid ivás by IT styllben 
(számítástekknikaji nyelven
No ezt csak neked hosztam, víg asztal lássul, meg te meg is érted)) sz ÁMÍTÁSTEKNIKKAILLAG: Na pá megyek mosó gatni>



Szilvapálinka, IT style:

0,1 l - Demo
0,25 l - Trial version
0,5 l - Personal edition
0,7 l - Professional edition
1,0 l - Network edition
1,75 l - Enterprise edition
3 l - Small business edition
5 l - Corporate edition

Házi pálinka - Home edition
Sörhöz feles - Service pack
Reggeli feles - Recovery tool
Sör - Patch
Coca-cola, Fanta, 7-up... - Trojan viruses


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Május 29)

*Mosmá télleg csak énvagyok(*


----------



## misslaura (2009 Május 29)

Jajj , kedves Ice en is itt vagyok mar ennyi jo ital lattan hogyis mehetnek el ?csak gondolkozok hogy mitis mongyak , ma annyi munkam volt aztsemtudom hol all a fejem , de mostman lesz idöm kikapcsolodni is , man megint ojanhideg van jol lehült az idö 
itt , a borhoz egy jo kis zenet , ez az egyik kedvenzem 

Janis Siegel - Bei mir Bist du schön


----------



## Szamica (2009 Május 29)

*Énis itten vagyok, de mingyá beályulok alludni 

Most is csak meleg teját szürcsögök, télleg hűvös lett... *


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Május 30)

misslaura írta:


> itt , a borhoz egy jo kis zenet , ez az egyik kedvenzem
> 
> Janis Siegel - Bei mir Bist du schön



Télleg jó zene
(ezeket a kexeket a fiók mélyén leltem annó dettóból


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Május 30)

*Amuggy jó pihenést, és kikapcsolódást Pünkösdkor mindenkinek!*
(Te Laura ebbőla zenébeől valahuvá pakolhatnál fel még, de akár ide is, lekkk fejebb kult túr kocsmaleccen télleg
Viszonzásként
Mindenki legyen a zúcca napos oldalán.)
Lionel Hampton - On The Sunny Side Of The Street.
és
Andrew sisters Bei mir Bist du schön
Andrews Sisters - RUM AND COCA COLA


----------



## elke (2009 Május 31)

Lionel Hampton - On The Sunny Side Of The Street

Sziasztok, esztet kikerestem a Youtube-ról Lionel nem volt fenn Louis Armstrong előadásában halgattam meg....jó vólt....majd ha lesz helyem letötikézem mán a kocsmadalokat....hangulatosan lehet rá inni még a vizet is....szép pünkösdöt gyereknapot pihenőnapot kívánok


----------



## elke (2009 Június 1)

Hahó!

Sehol sámli és senki és Alfonz se jár erre? Nállam is csend van alkesz egy szál sem bár tegnap álmomban pezsgőztem kivételesen megjegyeztem mert ismerem de leírni nem tudom csinzánó Asti pezsgő volt ettől nem szok a fejem fájni mert egyébbként a szilveszteri két nyeletnyitől is bitang fejfájásom szok lenni....egy ismerősöm őszibaracklében szokta a pezsgőjét fürdetni amibe tőtikézik egy kis curassót (azt a kék izét is) az arányokat nem tudom a pia ződ lesz és nekem ízlett is  ja és a fejem se fájt de nem is gagyi pezsgő volt:lol: az sem....szép napot kívánok nektek


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Június 5)

Na uláccik eza csehóbeli szakeccségis beválcságolt
Kedves Kartácsnők és Kartácsok elvesztetek?

Na azéé megin örülöka pénteknek: TGIF!


----------



## misslaura (2009 Június 5)

Aaaa , dehogy vesztünk mi el , csak csavargunk össze - vissza , az elke meg pezsgözik , mer nagyon megizlett neki , a szamica meg man teljesen eltünt , sehol nemlehet man latni . a szaami( na man a nevetis elfelejtettem ) vegleg eltünt ugylaccik , man megint 2 en marattunk ?  ....hüm


----------



## szeemi (2009 Június 5)

*Azé látom jól megvagyogatok itten , bár a pijja nemigazán akar fogyni a pult alól  *
*No kicsit elvonón vótam s csak olvastam  de az nagyon jól esett  *
*no a hétvégétek legyen olyan ,mit szeretnétek s igyekszem többet rontani ittenis a levegőt (márthamán nem takaríthatok )*
* ja azé fogyasszatokis :222::111:*


----------



## misslaura (2009 Június 6)

*sziasztok , mindenki aki beter ide a vendegem finom cocktal valogassatok , szeemi neked a tiszteletedre hogy megjöttel es minden rendben  *


----------



## szeemi (2009 Június 6)

*Ó* Laura ez mostan nagyon jól esik , bár nemis tudhassam , melyikeket válasszam , egéssség ! S szép vásárnapot még !
Mentem alfába


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Június 7)

Halihó!
Köszi a kokk télokat!
Most aza gondom, melliket válasszam.
namaj megoldom valahogy.
Jók legyetek.


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Június 10)

lassan itt is le lehetne forgatni egy filmet Pókhálós palackok címmel.
A sarokban egy csontváz hevert, arrább kellett rugnom, hogy be tudjak jönni a pult mögé. Biztos a csapos volt, aki éhenhalt.


----------



## misslaura (2009 Június 10)

Jajj , Ice egy csontvaz ? hogy nem vettem eddig eszre ? pedig mindennap bejövök , az akkor egy friss hulla lehet ,csak csontvajz kipibe alcazza magat ?


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Június 11)

misslaura írta:


> Jajj , Ice egy csontvaz ? hogy nem vettem eddig eszre ? pedig mindennap bejövök , az akkor egy friss hulla lehet ,csak csontvajz kipibe alcazza magat ?


 Lehet hogy valaki elhagyta. Betette a ruhatárba, ahola késeket pistojjokat és egyébb veszéjjes holmikat kell leadni, berúgott, és otthatyta
A lényeg. hogy Te azéé jársz erre


----------



## misslaura (2009 Június 11)

Azert hat ! hulla van a pincebe  , szeretem a szokatlan rejtejes dolgokat , meg ezeket az alakokat akik ide jarnak , ( meg azert egy kicsit provokalni is ) , mert tudd meg jarnak ide többenis ,megisszak a piajukat , halgatnak egy darabig aztan lepnek is le .


----------



## misslaura (2009 Június 11)

Azert hat ! hulla van a pincebe  meg szeretem a szokatlan rejtelyes dolgokat , meg ezeket az alakokat akik ide jarnak , mert tudd meg , jarnak ide többenis csak halgatnak , megisszak a pijajukat , hallgatnak egy darabig aztan lepnek is le


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Június 11)

misslaura írta:


> , jarnak ide többenis csak halgatnak , megisszak a pijajukat , hallgatnak egy darabig aztan lepnek is le


 gondolod? nakkor igen csendben vannak, még nem is kötöszködnek?
(Kéccer mondod? kéccer mondod?


----------



## szeemi (2009 Június 12)

Szép estvét itten a korcsmában ! Azé csak nem kell kapálnod IceB még holnap is  
nem köszöntötted a pénteket No a





a csapos szerint egy régi kuncsaft ki nem akart a pincéből kijönni 
s nemis igazán kereste senki, elis felejtőzözz róla , 
bár én azé néha láttam, hogy dógoztatta




de kiskersztszemesem csak mosolygott ezen, hát mit mondjak ,inkább nem néztem rá 
Inkább beköttetem




s minden kedves , mégha csendes, de idebetérő nyugodtan akasszon le egyet, 
hagytam egypáracskát a pulton  Egészség kiss



Óvatosabbaknak



No szépecske éjelecskét ! kiss


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Június 13)

Szia Szemi!
Jó, hogy Teis megvagysz!
Jól kitaláltad eszta csontvázdógot)

A péntekköszöntőt kihagytam, me aszittem, mácsak magam maradok, Keresztszemeset meg nem érdekli millen nap van

Nem kapálok én azér mindíg..) (néha inni is kel, me vagy kapálunk,vagy iszunk)

Jó hétvégét minden kartácsnőnek és kartácsnak!


----------



## misslaura (2009 Június 13)

Igy jönnek , lopakodva !


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Június 13)

misslaura írta:


> Igy jönnek , lopakodva !


Wazzeee! Esz kész horrorfilm lesz lassan.)
akkor mosfélésembe iszok.


----------



## misslaura (2009 Június 14)

*Ezt is lattam mar itt ! *

*



*


----------



## szeemi (2009 Június 14)

misslaura írta:


> *Ezt is lattam mar itt ! *
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 
Hú , tényleg valmi nyugtatólöket kell már belépéskor  Ezt a nőszemélyit még nemis láttam itten, de szépen ropjaaa  
Én meg őtet láttam



s rendeltemis rögvést



néktökis , persze, ha ily csekélységet elfogattok tőlem 

Nagyon szép s örömteli hetet néktök  S jó éjt kiss


----------



## szeemi (2009 Június 14)

icebreaker írta:


> Szia Szemi!
> Jó, hogy Teis megvagysz!


 
Nem vészek én el csak, mint az apró / az se vészöl el  / valahogy mindig a táska aljára s zsebek mélyére kerül , no énis így valahogy vótam mostanság  No pá pusz kiss


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Június 15)

geo91 írta:


> wááá  wááá  wááá



Eszt most komolyan mondod?

Megint hétfő


----------



## szeemi (2009 Június 15)

icebreaker írta:


> Eszt most komolyan mondod?
> 
> Megint hétfő


 
Annyira komolyan gondolja, hogy mán valszeg vissza se néz 

S vigasztaljon a tudat, hogy már lassan vége a hétfőnek s 1 nappal közelebb vagyunk Péntekhez


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Június 16)

szeemi írta:


> Annyira komolyan gondolja, hogy mán valszeg vissza se néz
> 
> S vigasztaljon a tudat, hogy már lassan vége a hétfőnek s 1 nappal közelebb vagyunk Péntekhez


 Vagy csak Laura banyáját szinkronizálta

Bion, mingyááá péntek...


----------



## misslaura (2009 Június 16)

Igen , tugyatok meg eza banya ide jar valamit akar , vajon tenyleg hulla van a pincebe ? vagycsak a csapos nöje ?


----------



## szeemi (2009 Június 16)

A kersztszemesem nője lenne ? ? ? S engem átalcsapott vón, bár azt köszönhessem magamnak, hisz éne nem tudok abba a gyönyörűséges szemeibe belenézni  Á haggyad Laura, legalább zajlik az élet : )


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Június 17)

szeemi írta:


> A kersztszemesem nője lenne ? ? ? S engem átalcsapott vón,....: )


 Szer intem, ez a hölgyike a mérce. Annyit kell inni, hogy őtetis szépnek skívánnivalónak lássuk, és akkor el lehet menni, me aza ponta pontelég)


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Június 17)

CSakk ma, csak Nektek
Abbi Hübner - Let's Get Drunk
Meg a lányoknak, azaz a Kartácsnőknek:
South Jazzband - Black Eyes


----------



## szeemi (2009 Június 17)

icebreaker írta:


> Annyit kell inni, hogy őtetis szépnek skívánnivalónak lássuk, )


 
No aztat nem hiszem  ennyi pijja nincs a fődön, hogy egy nőszemélyt kívánnivalónak lássak, inkább a keresztszemest ,bár őt se tudhassam , de tán a másik nemet erőssítcse


----------



## misslaura (2009 Június 17)

Hü de jokedvem van ma , igaz man a fele Prosecco Garganegat 
megittam  , ma tenyleg a nevemnapja van , hü nem is tuttam elfelejtettem , a kedves elke emlekeztetett ra , itt is köszönöm hogy ram gondoltal kedves elke kiss , hogy ti hogy a szivemhez nöttetek !  , halgatom közbe a zenet Ice , nagyon jok ! 
hajat mostam holnap szep kell legyek !  na azthiszem a proseccot mind megiszom ma ! aztan fekves ! 
szeemi , en mindegis sejtettem , hogy a keresztszemes csal a piaba , de hogy a nökbe is ? na ez nekem uj !


----------



## szeemi (2009 Június 17)

No nagyon szép nevednapját Laura ! S öntögettem s döntögettem magamba, Rád s Egészségedre !


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Június 18)

*Laura*

Csatlakozom az előttem kívánókhoz, ezzel a szép standard-el kívánok minden jót neked!
*Laura*


----------



## misslaura (2009 Június 18)

Kedves Ice , köszönöm a zenet , nagyon tetszik  
egy ideig nem jövök , vasarnap elutazom 2 hetre 
de amint vissza jövök , benezek a kocsmaba 
sziasztok , hagyok itt egy kis cocktelt mindenkinek 
Laura


----------



## szeemi (2009 Június 19)

misslaura írta:


> Kedves Ice , köszönöm a zenet , nagyon tetszik
> egy ideig nem jövök , vasarnap elutazom 2 hetre
> de amint vissza jövök , benezek a kocsmaba
> sziasztok , hagyok itt egy kis cocktelt mindenkinek
> Laura


 
Nagyon rendi vagy Laura, hogy ígyen góndolkodol rólunk is 

Érezzd magad nagyon jól s várunk vissza kiss

S péééééééééntek sőőőt mán délutánjaaaaaaa


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Június 19)

Köszönjük Laura!
Jó utazást!!

Szemi! Azért nem kívánok pénteket, mert csüttióta szabin vagyok
Kaptam kétliter óthelló (Ó the Ló?) vörösbort, bekeverem mánával, asztán adoka zélvezetnek


----------



## mortisha (2009 Június 19)

ííí, ez a málnafröccs nagyon alattomos kis itóka... az ember kóstolgatja, ízlelgeti, észreveszi hogy milyen finom a málna borral, és észre sem veszi és a szóda (ha van benne  ) már fel is tolta az alkoholt a fejébe, és jöhet is a dalolás, hogy "minek turbékoltál búgó vadgalambom"


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Június 20)

mortisha írta:


> ííí, ez a málnafröccs nagyon alattomos kis itóka... az ember kóstolgatja, ízlelgeti, észreveszi hogy milyen finom a málna borral, és észre sem veszi és a szóda (ha van benne  ) már fel is tolta az alkoholt a fejébe, és jöhet is a dalolás, hogy "minek turbékoltál búgó vadgalambom"



Ládde? Ilyen kemény anyagokkal hajtunk mi itt megrögzöttek


----------



## szeemi (2009 Június 21)

icebreaker írta:


> csüttióta szabin vagyok
> Kaptam kétliter óthelló (Ó the Ló?) vörösbort, bekeverem mánával, asztán adoka zélvezetnek


 
Ó nagyon pihentető napokat 

Nekem oly jóóól esett, mikor rájöttem , hogy mán péntek délutánja van s hazaérvén le is döntöttem kis alkoholos itókát , hogy szépítse hétvégémet  , demán hónap mánmegint robot  node változatosan szép az élet  

Nagyon szép hetet kiss


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Június 25)

Nem lesz megint TGIF, mert mától megint szabinvagyok
Hurrrrrrááááá!
Mindenkija vendégem.
Kartácsok(nők) ! Csak ma, csak nektek.....
Csapos!!!!!


----------



## elke (2009 Június 25)

Coronítát kérek drága Ice....amúgy ha nem is szabin, de szabadnapos vagyok végre ojjé négy éccaka után jár egy kis szabadcság és egy kis Coronita  Amúgy élvezd ki a napot és a szabadságod


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Június 25)

Szia Elke! Akkor te is pihenhetsz kicsit
Mondd el nekem tudatlannak, mijaza koránácskás pija, amit iszol?

Új virágképed van?


----------



## elke (2009 Június 28)

nem létezik lehet rosszul írtam de mexikói kukoricasör lenne....a pihenésnek vége ismét meló és tetszik a virágképes szójátékod


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Június 28)

elke írta:


> nem létezik lehet rosszul írtam de mexikói kukoricasör lenne....a pihenésnek vége ismét meló és tetszik a virágképes szójátékod



Ki tudja mellik a jobb. Én szabit, majd pihenőt töltök, de két és fél napja szinte mindíg esik az eső. Így tényleg pihenős napok lettek. de ez sem tetszik igazán.(
Inni megugyi nem lehet állandóan.)
Tennap se ittam, pedig okomlettvón.
(Ugyanis a fedőnevem az Lackó lenne)
De nektek kikérek eggy mitisztokot!


----------



## elke (2009 Július 1)

Köszi a mitisztokot :lol: Isten éltessen okod lett vóna Lackó kiss


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 1)

elke írta:


> Köszi a mitisztokot :lol: Isten éltessen okod lett vóna Lackó kiss


 Köszönöm!

(Lassan kiűrül a kocsma? (Laura igazolt)


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 1)

kerekirambo írta:


> ez az utolsó üzenetem az éteren kerszetöl hozzám hűséges hellgatóim
> viszéát


 Ugyan mi csak illen eccerű kocsmások vagyunk. Még beszélgetünk is egymással, de mások felé vagyunk annyi tisztelettel, hogy ne barmoljuk össze a környezetüket. Nekünk ez is egyféle környezet. A 19 "értelmes" beírásod elég szépen mutat itt.
Kb 100000000000 helyen leírták, hogy a 20 hozzászólást a szójátékokban szedjétek össze.
Ezt a beírást is leírhattam volna, akár szavanként is, hadd szaporodjanak a beírásaim, de nem teszem.
Ne lepődj meg, ha nem fogadunk teli pohárral.
(Azt meg sem merem pendíteni, hogy esetleg töröld ezt az értelmes 19 beírást....)

Hogy idézzelek: viszéát


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 3)

Jó kis nyárizáporokkal megjött a péntek.
De vége a melónak! Köszi a NagyFőnöknek!


----------



## elke (2009 Július 4)

ojjé vihar volt errefelé nem is egy  most jólesne egy BB Tramini esetleg Merlott....holnap meló


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 4)

elke írta:


> jólesne egy BB Tramini esetleg Merlott....holnap meló


Régen kedvencem volt Boglári Muskotály.
Megint meló vasárnap? részvétem!


----------



## elke (2009 Július 4)

A BB muskotály is fincsi igazad van részvételt meg hagyjad ha már melózni kell Te ne szenvedj:lol: de én most inkább Rád gondoltam hogy hétfő és melózni kell meghívhatlak egy málnára?


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 5)

elke írta:


> ...Te ne szenvedj:lol: de én most inkább Rád gondoltam hogy hétfő és melózni kell meghívhatlak egy málnára?



Köszönöm! Ám most átgondolva ez az egész melózós nyafogás csak hiszti
Igazából örülök, hogy van munkám, nem is túl rossz.
(Az már csak az én bajom, hogy már unom, mert 22 éve csinálom ugyanazt, de nemigenvanmódom változtatni)
Köszönöm a mánásat, jól esett


----------



## misslaura (2009 Július 5)

sziasztok , 

hazajöttem , agyon jarkaltam magam , sokmindent lattam ,meg jokat is szorakoztam , oszt honap mán kezdödik a munka 
nem is banom man , 
jahh , és en sem vagyok jobb a deákné vásznánal .......elsö utam 
a kocsmaba vezet


----------



## elke (2009 Július 6)

Ugye, hogy ugye:lol: jó, hogy van meló és lehet szeretni is ha másért nem a kollegákért Elárulok egy titkot amikor nekem unalmas dolgokat kell csinálni mindig jár az agyam. Gondolkozom ezen-azon és tök jól elvagyok magamban
Rendes csajszi vagy Laura így helyes a kocsma fontos kulturális központ....tegnap is bementem egybe....és mennyi érdekességet hallottam másfél perc alatt:lol: Valaki elárulná milyen lehetett a Deákné vászna?


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 6)

misslaura írta:


> sziasztok ,
> 
> jahh , és en sem vagyok jobb a deákné vásznánal .......elsö utam
> a kocsmaba vezet


 
Szia!

Megjött az elveszett bár(l)ányka (Tudom, tudom: igazolt, előre bejelentett távollét volt)
Jóvót? Maj mesélsz valamit?


----------



## elke (2009 Július 6)

icebreaker írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Megjött az elveszett bár(l)ányka (Tudom, tudom: igazolt, előre bejelentett távollét volt)
> Jóvót? Maj mesélsz valamit?




Hahó Ice, szeretem a szójátékaidat....még egy málna? bodza? Csipkebogyó? más most nincs, esetleg a legerősebb ital a víz....


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 6)

*ô sem jobb a Deákné vásznánál*



elke írta:


> Ugye, hogy ugye:lol: jó, hogy van meló és lehet szeretni is ha másért nem a kollegákért Elárulok egy titkot amikor nekem unalmas dolgokat kell csinálni mindig jár az agyam. Gondolkozom ezen-azon és tök jól elvagyok magamban
> Rendes csajszi vagy Laura így helyes a kocsma fontos kulturális központ....tegnap is bementem egybe....és mennyi érdekességet hallottam másfél perc alatt:lol: Valaki elárulná milyen lehetett a Deákné vászna?


Kollegákért? Hmmm....
én különben afféle magányos farkas típus vagyok. Egy horvátországi világítótornyokról szóló filmben az egyik toronyőr beszélt így, amikor kérdezték tőle:
"azért szeret elvonultan élni az emberektől, mert nem szereti őket?
- én szeretem az embereket, csak nem szeretek közöttük élni."
Valahogy így vagyok én is. Talán azért vagyol el ilyen jól, ebben a vírtuális kocsmában, mert veletek, lehet, hogy jobban tudok beszélni, mint azokkal a kollégákkal, akik körülvesznek.

A Deákné vászna: ez hejjessen: a hazabölcse feleségének vászna, akinek annódettókor rőfös üzlete volta Klauzál úccában
De igazából ez sem igaz, mert amikoron deáknéról beszélünk, ótómattice mindenki nagybetűsen érti, azaza haza bőcsére való asszó cijjácijóval, megszeméllyesti ezt a kedves női személlyt, akinek pedig ijjen vászonneműhöz nemsok köze volt.
A történet az ősi legendáriumok szerént pedig a következő volt:
(nem én írtam, hanem máshonnan, smástól származó történet)
Megjegyzem a deák aakor még nem vezetéknév volt, hanem afféle írástudó, tehát értelmiségifélét jelentett.
Élt valaha egy deák Máté, falun, aki elszánta magát, hogy ő bizony retkeslábú, repedtsarkú, rossztartású, kormosképű, fonásban-szövésben görnyedetthátú lyányt feleségül nem veszen, csakis olyat, aki , hogymondjam finoman, nyaktól lefelé fitnessz, fölfelé pedig _babyface_. Na, el is vette egy özvegy megfelelően kényes lányát, Ilkót. Telt múlt az idő, s a diák, hazajővén a munkából, egyre nagyobb kupit talált a lakásban. A koron még a mosogatást nem találták föl, de pl a fehér vásznakat időnként mosták, de szapulták is. A deák egyik barátja azt tanácsolta, hogy tettesse magát halottnak, így majd meglátja, mit tészen az asszony: ha még egy tiszta ingje sincsen. (_Máma már nehéz elképzelnünk, hogy mit akart az asszony a tiszta inggel_.)
"Jaj uram, jaj uram, háromingő jó uram!
Az egyiket szántam, másikat gondoltam,
Harmadik istentudja, főv, van szapuban."​Szegény értelmiségi asszony (_a korban a textilárut a parasztság még maga-maga állította elő.._.) hova kapjon? Szövőszéke nincsen -mégha egy kis orsó fonala lyánykorából, ha, egy tökben. (_Bio-módon készítették tárolóedényeiket_...) Ígyen aztán szegény Máté diák holttetemét használta szövőszékül:
"Lába ujján fonal végét megkötötte vala,
Ritka fogaiban fonált matolála
Lába ujjaira s fogára hálolá."​Így készült volna tehát a deákné vászna, nonszensz, elképzelhetjük. És há-há, most már ismerős lehet a szitu, hiszen ma is van sok olydolog, ami ílyes kipkedés-kapkodásban, inkább verbalis születik meg. (Merthogy az ura "holtetemét" még szövöszékként valahogy fölhálózta a cérnával a szövéshez, de hogy azon az inget sohase szőtte meg...)​Tovább nem tűrheté, Máté deák fölugrék:
>>Nem látod-é, kurva leánya, ki vagyok?
Húrt hálolál rám, agg eb, pengő lant vagyok!<<"​ 
Mesének szép.de ezen kívül találgatás az egész. Ez is olyan szólásunk, amelyiknek eredeti jelentése már elveszett:​A magyar szólások között akad néhány, amely személynevet tartalmaz. Vajon kik lehettek ezek a "neves", voltaképpen mégis feledésbe merült személyek? Ki volt például az az asszony, akinek a férjét Deáknak hívták, s akinek a vásznáról lemondó rosszallással emlékeznek meg, mindahányszor egy még annál is hitványabb atyánkfiát méltatják *("ô sem jobb a Deákné vásznánál"*)? 
Deáknéról – bármennyire szeretnénk is – nem tudunk semmi konkrétat. *Mi fán terem? *cím&ucirc;, a magyar szólások és közmondások eredetét vizsgáló kötetében O. Nagy Gábor két magyarázat- lehetôséget említ. 
Az ismert nyelvújító, író, Pálóczi Horváth Ádám egy mára végleg elkopott, mondai történetre hivatkozik. Eszerint "a Deákné vászna a padrúl leesett, és mindjárt szösszé vált". Olyan vászonról lehetett tehát szó, amely a legrövidebb idôn belül elenyészett, tönkrement. (De ze szerintem már a boszorkányság ténykörét feszegeti, és ebben nem óhajtok állást foglalni, főleg, ahol a kocsmát főleg női személlek látogatják) Erdélyi János irodalomtörténész szerint viszont a deákné, vagyis a falusi tanítóné nevezte a férjét a maga vásznának, akit korhelykedései miatt gyakorta megsulykolt, akárcsak a mosott vásznat. Ez esetben tehát a deákné nem tulajdonnév. 
O. Nagy Gábor azt állítja, hogy mindkét magyarázat nélkülözi az "objektivitást", vagyis utólagosan tulajdonított etimológia. Az viszont kétségtelen, hogy az "ô sem jobb a Deákné (vagy deákné) vásznánál" szólás a 16. század közepe elôtt keletkezett, és nemigen vezethetô vissza idegen nyelv&ucirc; mintára! 
Na így elelmélkedvén, kezdem a napot, mert hétfőn reggel a gondolkodás igen nehéz testi munka (Máskor is), de főleg, me nemezért fizetnek, és a végén "kiteszik a szűrömet"​


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 6)

elke írta:


> ....még egy málna? bodza? Csipkebogyó? más most nincs, esetleg a legerősebb ital a víz....


 
Így, ebben a sörrendben
Aztán nézhetek.
''*A víz a legerősebb ital*. Egy egész hajót is elbír!''
(de, most tényleg el)


----------



## elke (2009 Július 6)

Köszönöm Ice ez jólesett az elmémnek, engem is várnak a teendők a menőkék a nyavaja essen beléje.
Ha magányos tipus vagy húúúúú mi mehet nállad odabenn.
Köszönöm kiss Legyen szép napod!


----------



## elke (2009 Július 6)

icebreaker írta:


> Így, ebben a sörrendben
> Aztán nézhetek.
> ''*A víz a legerősebb ital*. Egy egész hajót is elbír!''
> (de, most tényleg el)





Oké, így gondultam:lol: Prezentálom


----------



## misslaura (2009 Július 6)

sziasztok 

Elke mondom en , a kocsma a legjobb hely , elbujhatsz , sokmindent megtudhacc , es szorakoztato is a röhöges elkap mennyi furcsa alak megjelenik ott  , sokszor elkepesztöen okos alakok vannak ott , remelem itt maradsz ! , majd meglatod itt nincs veszekedes  Ice egy nagyon kedves , edes ferfi es sokat lehet tanulni töle !
Jujj , mostmar tudom mit jelent "ö sem jobb a deakne vasznanal "
Hat az ugy vot , hogy valamikor nagyon regen , (lehettem ugy 16)
internatusban laktam , es ugye nagyon szigoru rend vot , csak engedelyel lehetett kimenni ,de vasarnaponkent footbal mecs vot 
es minden jokepü fiu ott vot , hat mit csinaltunk mi lanyok ? kilogtunk a keritesen at ami tenyleg nagyon magas vot 
valahogy meglathatott az egyik tanarnö , aki a szüleimnek jo ismeröse volt , csak annyit mondott , Laura sem jobb a Deakne vasznanal , valahogy ez a mondas mindeg megmaradt bennem , 
de ,hogy most tugyam meg az igazi jelentöseget ? elkap a röhöges !  kösz Ice ( valahogy lehet hogy igaza volt , nem is banom man ! ) 
majd meg meselek , sziasztok


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 6)

*Laura - Summertime*

Laura!
Nemér arcba dícsérni.Kocsmába fölleg nem,me akit dícseznek,az attóla perctől gyanús. (és nemcsak rendőrfogalmazóságilag)
Amúgy ebben a virtolulásos szakeccségben eléggé el lehet lenni. Mosmár lá tom, nem teszik ki a szűrünket, ha összevissza cseverészünk. mer aziváson kívül mit is lehet nebeszélni itten?.
Még bármiről is lehet eszmeregni, mert nincsen OFF

Az az internátusos törpénet az teccet. Eszembe jutott, hogy annókor én is hasonlóban voltam, a Vendel utcában, a Francstadtban. Nagy, komor téglaépület, hatalmas vaskapu... NA onna is sokszor szökni kellet. Harmadikos korunkra meg okosodván, az öregmindenes Illés bácsitól néminemű italok leadásautám megszereztük a nagykapu kulcsát, és lemásoltuk. Utána már azeste 9 órás teljes kapuzárás után is tudtunk páran közlekedni. Ígyutólag, már ez is szép emlék, több. mint 3 évtized távlatából.
No egy kis zene Laurának, a többieknek meg kellemetes nyáridőt!
Charlie Parker - Oscar Peterson - Stan Getz - Gershwin 
*Laura - Summertime *- Jazz


----------



## konszuela (2009 Július 7)

icebreaker írta:


> Ugyan mi csak illen eccerű kocsmások vagyunk. Még beszélgetünk is egymással, de mások felé vagyunk annyi tisztelettel, hogy ne barmoljuk össze a környezetüket. Nekünk ez is egyféle környezet. A 19 "értelmes" beírásod elég szépen mutat itt.
> Kb 100000000000 helyen leírták, hogy a 20 hozzászólást a szójátékokban szedjétek össze.
> Ezt a beírást is leírhattam volna, akár szavanként is, hadd szaporodjanak a beírásaim, de nem teszem.
> Ne lepődj meg, ha nem fogadunk teli pohárral.
> ...






én amúgy először azt olvastam a neve helyett hogy kerékbimbó  el is kezdtem gondolkozni hogy úúristen miket kinem találnak mostanába  de aztán újra végigszaladt előttem a neve és akkor világosultam fel 



elke írta:


> ojjé vihar volt errefelé nem is egy  most jólesne egy BB Tramini esetleg Merlott....holnap meló





törley józsi cucca sztem finomabb  a bb-nek van ilyen kis utóíze nem? vagy csak én vok finnyás nemtudom


----------



## elke (2009 Július 7)

konszuela írta:


> törley józsi cucca sztem finomabb  a bb-nek van ilyen kis utóíze nem? vagy csak én vok finnyás nemtudom



Törley egy nyeletétől is fáj a fejem.... egyébként utóíze mindennek van
Konszuela, konszuela.... elmehettél vóna a szójátékokba....
Mai virityka : Cickafark és vérnarancs tea keverve:lol:


----------



## misslaura (2009 Július 8)

Na most ilyen kesön iccaka azon gondolkodok mit is tugyak irni ,lassan kiürül a poharam megman álmos is vagyok , Van itt meg valaki ? jujj mostlatom egy macska ugrott fel , valaki raült , vagy raesett ?
man minden nagyon homájos itt , kezd a környek gyanus lenni 
mongyatok eltemetetek man a hullat a pinceböl amig oda votam ? 
Ice , kösz a zenet kiss , man megyek mer a vigin itt maradok , kulcsom meg nincs !  , üdv:laura


----------



## elke (2009 Július 8)

Szia Laura, látom álmos vagy már Jó éjszakát szép álmokat Neked kiss


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 9)

misslaura írta:


> Na most ilyen kesön iccaka ....., üdv:laura


Pont előtted léptem ki nem sokkal. Zenéket töltöttem fel, de többször kidobott, hogy túlterhelt a sörver
Ide meg már be sem jutottam, mert elmentem tentikélni.
Én kitaláltam az ivást. Hozott a lányom Itáliából eredeti, házi Limoncsellót. (Ami nem azonos a boltban kapható, krémszerű Limoncsínóval)
Ez ugyanis úgy készült, hogy Antonio egy szép csendes szombati napon elutazott Campobassóból a nagypapához citromért Nápolyba, aki nem nápolyi, ki is kérné magának, mert ő San antonioi.

Hááát? Ahogy Antonio Puca barátom mondta, nemis igazi ember aki tisztaszeszből készíti, és égre földre megesküdött, hogy csak grappából lehet készíteni. Citrom csakis kizárólag nápolyi lehet, de az biztos, hogy lehetőleg San antoniói. Lehetőség szerint a nagypapa kertjéből. (jobb híján jó a sógoréi, is de az nem teljesen megbízható. mert annak a parton lidója van és azok már a külföldiek miatt "tisztátalan" dolgokra is képesek Bele kell vágni az egészet, és nem baj, ha a cukor kiválik belőle a pohár szélén, mert az asszonynak lehet mondani, hogy csak egy kis cukrot nyalogattam.
Amúgy ember legyen a talpán (ha bír állni) aki eldönti melyik az igazi jó limoncello. (Antoniónak meg nem is merném mondani, hogy nem az övé, mert a multjában vannak sötét foltok))

Grappát árulnak máshol is, de Antoniónak meg sem merném említeni.
Melyik a jobb?
Nehéz kérdés is ez. Mert kérem ez még csak egy egyszerű citromos ital. Nade amikor az a kérdés, hogy milyen grappát kérsz, akkor baj van. És igazán. Mert üvegen kívül nehéz dönteni, ahhoz kóstolni kell. Na itt a baj, mert visszautasítani meg nem lehet. Firenzében már a második estétől törzsvendégnek számítottunk.







Első sorozat.






Második sorozat, csak picikét, ezek jók, hisz mind én készítettem.






Tu sei pazzo!!! Hagyd már őket, nem tudnak enni!!






Micsoda??!! Ecco!! Ha ezt megsütöm nekik, ez felszívja majd.


Ezekből még a szakeccség lánytagozata (Laura, Elke, Szemi... is tudna választani.










A tetthely Tolmezzoban.


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 9)

Sétálunk, sétálunk egy kocsmába becsücsülünk, fröccs.


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 9)

Az előbb lehagytam: erre a pizzára lehetett is inni.
(további ételképek itt:
http://il1321.xfree.hu/74850 
(Még nevetteek is rajtunk, hogy:
Ti mindent lefényképeztek, amit megesztek?"
Aztán ez átváltozott később:
Ti mindent megesztek, amit lefényképeztek-re


----------



## elke (2009 Július 9)

Helló Ice

Tavaly májusban követtem el egy csomó pálesszal szőrnyűsegget szóval volt mindenféle dirib darab deci fél stb pájinka otthon tudod kínálni már nem tudod mert kettőnek nem elég egyedülre meg májra játszik és igazán nem vagyok elég edzett alkesz na szóval a sok páleszt összeöntöttem mazsola ágyra és pihentettem napokig időnként mazsolkát cseréltem alatta mint a tiszta pelenkát és néhány mazsolkától amely már alkesz volt a korán reggeli szűrésnél jól becsipegettem:lol: Na szóval fogalmam sincs hogy került a méz és a citrom bele és mitől lett olyan frankó (tényleg sopkat bábáskodtam felette) gyorsan fogyott.... jó volt.... nagyon itatós, bájos és ütős:lol:


----------



## mjsztalent (2009 Július 10)

icebreaker írta:


> Az előbb lehagytam: erre a pizzára lehetett is inni.
> (további ételképek itt:
> http://il1321.xfree.hu/74850
> (Még nevetteek is rajtunk, hogy:
> ...



Sziasztok !

Ajánlották nekem ezt a helyet mar többen is jó ízlésüek s ahogy itten olvasgatok derülnek ki a dolgok ételről, italról ,miegymásról és teccenek. 
Úgyhogy a bemutatkozó pálinkábol fogyasszon mindenki kedves egészségére. 
Egy házi törkőlyel koccintanek veletek ha nem baj. 

Kedves Ice !
a foto cime az is lehetne: itt a pizza hol az asztal ? 

És a hölgyeknet külön üdvözletemet küldöm


----------



## mjsztalent (2009 Július 10)

icebreaker írta:


> Az előbb lehagytam: erre a pizzára lehetett is inni.
> (további ételképek itt:
> http://il1321.xfree.hu/74850
> (Még nevetteek is rajtunk, hogy:
> ...



Szijasztok!

Már elnézést de én is emberből vagyok igy ezek a fotók engem nagyon felzaklattak. 
Kérem moderaltabb folytatasat meg mielőtt áldozatokat szednek a képek és meggondolatlanok tömege zarándokolna a talján konyha hírére csőstül a helyszínre , itt a pizza hola zasztal t jáccani.


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 10)

mjsztalent írta:


> Sziasztok !
> 
> Ajánlották nekem......
> Egy házi törkőlyel koccintanek veletek ha nem baj.
> ...



Jó a szemed, mert ennek tényleg az egyasztalpizza volt a neve
Amúgy illedelmes, jólnevelt úriember benyomását kelted, (bár nemszabad dícsérni, főlegnem szembe) (tudod, a címadó kocsmakönyvbe aza bizonyos Piszok Manfréd, aki nekem máskülönben hajózásból kifolyásilag kollégám lehetne, dícsérete nem volt éppen jó ajánló levél)
A törköly is jó ízlésre vall. kivéve, ha izsáki, mert az a világ legrosszab pályikája.
na szóval gyere máskor is.
(amúgy tiszteltetem azokat, akik aján lották a szakeccséget, mert minden bizonnyal kifinomult, jóízlésű úrhölgyek és úriemberek.


----------



## mjsztalent (2009 Július 10)

A Hölgyeknek külön üdvözletemet küldöm !
Tényleg becsókolunk valamit ?


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 10)

elke írta:


> Helló Ice
> 
> Tavaly májusban követtem el egy csomó pálesszal szőrnyűsegget :



Kedves Elke! nem csak te vagy illen elvetemült. Én is követtem el hasonlót. Igaz előre megfontoltan, halmozottan visszaesőként.
Ugyanis 1999-ben sok (10 liter) pálinkám főtt a régi kertem ringló szilvájából. Abból néhány éve a mai kertemben növő édes feketeperből szedett gyümölccsel 1/3-ig rakott, két evőkanál akácmézzel megöntözött üveget teki öntöttem. (na jó 6 üveget, de 3 deciseket.)
A trükkje, hogy 1 évig kell érni hagyni, eleinte néha felrázni. 
A késztermék gyógyszer gyanánt használható


----------



## mjsztalent (2009 Július 10)

Ice , te vagy a példaképem ! 
Mivel igazmonadasbol megfeleltel nekem becsülettel amaz valoban fogyaszthatatlan fajtara figyelmemet felhivtad. 
Komolyan beszelek meg ha hirtelen is de mindenben egyetértünk. 
Egyebként magamról bemutatkozás gyanánt csak annyit még , hogy a házi kedvelő vagyok. 
-és arra jöttem rá , hogy mint mindenben az érték a mérték.
Amire már mindannyiótok rájött valszeg , hogy korántsem mindegy hogy feles vagy deci esetleg üveg kicsomagolasu. 
Ja es a fejetlen hsz özön részemről csak annyit hogy az elso hsz et nem jelezste vitta ja kompjúterem igy kűttem még párat aztan hogy mar mindet lehet olvasni a kis baki miatt arról én nem tehetek. 
A törles lustaságból elmarad.


----------



## mjsztalent (2009 Július 10)

Azert azt nem monthatya senki hoty a szerepemet néha túlspirázom ..., mert nem csak néha.


----------



## mjsztalent (2009 Július 10)

Egy kis filmecske azoknak akik mindenben meglátják a jaót. 

http://www.youtube.com/WATCH?v=AiF_kCEjuhl


----------



## misslaura (2009 Július 10)

Sziasztok , 
Ice , jo kis helyeken jarsz te nemmondom , a vendeglö nagyon tetszik , jo hangulatos , kellemes biztosan , es a kajak hü nemtudnam megallni hogy neegyek belölük , pedig mostanaba visszatartom magamat töle  mondcsak miert van azoknak az üvegeknek hosszunyakuk ? alkoholosok vagy szörpök nem ? 
vagy alkoholosszörpök ?


----------



## misslaura (2009 Július 10)

mysztalent legy üdvözölve ! 
latom bemutatkozni tucc , mer fizettel egy rundot ,pontgyüjö sem vagy , mer van belölük eleg , mysztalent is vagy ami itt csak elönyös lehet  szoval jo helyen jarsz , itt mindenröl lehet beszelgetni mint egy jo kocsmaba ! Laura


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 10)

misslaura írta:


> Sziasztok ,
> alkoholosok vagy szörpök nem ?
> vagy alkoholosszörpök ?



Mélységesen fel vagyok háborodva!.)
Ezek színtiszta grappából készült italok. A grappa pedig törkölypálinkát jelent.)


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 10)

mjsztalent írta:


> Ice , te vagy a példaképem !
> .



Azéé ez még korai!
haccsak nem akarod aszt, hogya Dunamellett Régenspurgtól Sulináig ha mekklátnak, má tízlépésről senkise köszönnyön


Más:

Újra hétvége TGIF!!!
Holnap hallé főzés a terv.

(lehet,hogymár nem tudok írni, mert állandóan túlterhelt a szerver, így elmarad a zenetöltés a 70-es 80-as zenék topicba is)


----------



## redlion (2009 Július 10)

Sziasztok!
Éppen bekukkantottam. De jó hangulat van itt!
Küldök egy kis néznivalót!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuJD_9wjfco
Tudnak élni!


----------



## misslaura (2009 Július 10)

Éppen bekukkantottam. De jó hangulat van itt!
redlion , itt mindeg jo hangulat van , csak kevesen tuggyak !


----------



## mjsztalent (2009 Július 10)

Nem sajnáltatni akarom magam de. bölcsességfogam rakoncátlankodik kis cipónyi dagadással az arcomon , -nem is férne rám nagyob, ugyhogy az én eszemet igenis elvette a pizzás kép. 

Ps: csak eszt a háeszt fél ora alatt sikerült elküldeni , hulye szerver. 
Szép kis Péntek este!


----------



## elke (2009 Július 11)

redlion, mjsztalent, kedveseim! És pusza a törzsvendégeknek is

Virul a szivem, hogy idetaláltatok egy kis eszmecserére vigasságra, gyertek sokszor beszélgessünk kocsmázzunk váltsunk gondolatot (ne csak pelenkát:lol 
A házi páleszt én is kedvelem, persze mértékkel lábzsibbadásig :-D 
De pár napja elkövettem egy szörnyűsegget isteni finom sajnos utcsó üveg barackpáleszemmel....történt, hogy bicajostúrára mentünk az fiammal egy folyóig karikáztunk a folyó partján macskanyávogást hallottunk....oly panaszosat oly segélykérőt hogy a szivem belefacsarodott nem lehetett figyelmen kívül hagyni....megtaláltuk Őt feküdt....zőld döglegyek dongták körül miként egy gazdagabb horrorfilmben....borzalamas volt....és csak beszélt.... segítsetek....nézett a hatalmas szemeivel....jajj! És lehajtottam a dögöket róla nem sok sikerrel....végigfuttattam a kezem a gerincén csomókat éreztem....odanéztem és légypetékkel volt borítva a háta a farka....menthetetlen gondoltam....és ekkor talpra állt odavánszorgott hozzánk....tehát csomagtartóba pakoltuk friss fűágyra és hazahoztuk....késő volt már....orvos, patika szál se nyitva....nekiálltunk vízbefullasztani a férgeket....több maréknyi petét....(iszonyatmennyiséget) málasztottunk le rólla nem volt pezsegtetőm nosza jó lesz a magnézium pezsgőtabletta is (szegénynővér magnéziummal pezsegtet) mikor nagyjából befejeztük a nyűvtelenítést....komoly gyomortartalom benntartási nehézségem volt....de ezt a szánalom mégis legyőzte akkor jött a dezinficiálás (fertőtlenítés) problémaköre és eszembe jutott a féltve örzött barackpáleszom....nosza leöntöttük félüvegnyivel a macsekot felületi sebei voltak....egy autó csaphatta el a hátulját....evett ivott dorombolt....három napig volt velünk....egyre jobban közlekedett és aztán elhagyott bennünket....elindult az otthonába....rendjén van ez így....

Most pedig miután belémégett az emlék arról ahogy találtuk....ahogy küzdöttünk a nyűvek ellen....és a győzelem emlékére ezt a kört én állom!
Mitisztok? (barackpálesz nincs)


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 11)

elke írta:


> Most pedig miután belémégett az emlék arról ahogy találtuk....ahogy küzdöttünk a nyűvek ellen....és a győzelem emlékére ezt a kört én állom!
> Mitisztok? (barackpálesz nincs)



Szép történet.
Megható az ön(bpálesz)feláldozásod (csak, hogy vicces is legyek)


----------



## LC1 (2009 Július 11)

icebreaker írta:


> Szép történet.
> Megható az ön(bpálesz)feláldozásod (csak, hogy vicces is legyek)


 
"Eredeti szerző *elke* 

 
A házi páleszt én is kedvelem, persze mértékkel lábzsibbadásig :grin: 
De pár napja elkövettem egy szörnyűsegget isteni finom sajnos utcsó üveg barackpáleszemmel...."

Érdekes történet. Állat-ember/ember-állat. Pálinka: kérdés ki a nagyobb "állat"? / az állat ösztönös az ember "tudatos"/. Kinek ki segitett,a macskán,vagy Rajtad a pálinka?
Szerintem ahoz,hogy segitsünk valakin,valamin hogy képesek legyünk kontrollálni testünket, beszédünket, tudatunkat és ezeken keresztül érzéseinket, indulatainkat,segitsünk nem is feltétlen szükséges a "pálinka".

"Jobban megértem magam az állatokkal, mint az emberekkel. Mert egyenesebbek, kiszámíthatóbbak." Bácskai Júlia


"..............,a pálinka.Tompítja az agyat és gyöngíti a szemet*,*és olyantettekhez vezet*,*melyeket nem lehet jóvátenni többé." Wass Albert

*Kicsit vidámabb: "Miatyánk..."*

A mi piánk ki vagy a kocsmában,
szenteltessék meg a Te söröd.
Jöjjön el a Te borod,legyen meg a konyakod,
ahogy józanon ugy részegen is.
A mi mindennapi adagunkat add meg nekünk ma.
És bocsásd meg a mi szenvedélyünket,
miképpen mi is megbocsátunk a józan embereknek.
És ne vigy minket elvonókurára,
De szabadits meg minket a kómától.
Mert Tiéd a sör,bor PÁLINKA.


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 12)

Képes beszámoló a tegnapi "hallé fesztiválról"
Az első még főzés közben. Tésztával én szeretem,míg a többiek hússal.
No meg az a bizonyos máánás (A kólás üvegben volt eléggé el nem ítélhető módon a házi othelló bor)
A végére jókedvel dobtunk egy "falusi szambát", memi így faluhejjjen ígyen szoktuk
Tomsits Jazz - Falusi szamba


----------



## misslaura (2009 Július 12)

Hü ez nagyon finom lehetett Ice , azthiszem en a hussal valasztanam  , es hozza a finom bor ! , nalunk ma vegre joidö van , delutan kimegyek a Golf palyara , (persze ha nem esik megint az esö ) üdv:laura :..:


----------



## redlion (2009 Július 12)

elke írta:


> redlion, mjsztalent, kedveseim! És pusza a törzsvendégeknek is
> 
> Virul a szivem, hogy idetaláltatok egy kis eszmecserére vigasságra, gyertek sokszor beszélgessünk kocsmázzunk váltsunk gondolatot (ne csak pelenkát:lol
> A házi páleszt én is kedvelem, persze mértékkel lábzsibbadásig :-D
> ...


 
Elke lelkem!
Téged követve találtam ide!kiss
Nem régen olvastam egyik kedvenc költöm szép sorát! Egész életünkben ezt keressük:
"Hiába fürösztöd önmagadban,
Csak másban moshatod meg arcodat."

Ja a lábzsibbadást ismerem...:9:
Hát ha nincs barackpáleszed, jó a szilva is dióval érlelve? Aki páleszel, ne félj annak nincsenek is bélférgei! Apám mindig ezt csinálta. Olyan szép sárgás szine lett, (mármint a pálinkának!) a szilva vad izét is lágyitotta!



icebreaker írta:


> Képes beszámoló a tegnapi "hallé fesztiválról"
> Az első még főzés közben. Tésztával én szeretem,míg a többiek hússal.
> No meg az a bizonyos máánás (A kólás üvegben volt eléggé el nem ítélhető módon a házi othelló bor)
> A végére jókedvel dobtunk egy "falusi szambát", memi így faluhejjjen ígyen szoktuk


 
Szia Ice! Guszta az a hallé! Hát nem mindegy hogy miben van az a jó kis othelló, ha szabad kérdeznem?


----------



## elke (2009 Július 12)

Sziasztok,

Jól is néz ki ez a halászlé....nemnagyon eszem halat....talán évente egyszer-kétszer....azt hiszem a halban a szálka és a hal zavar csupáncsak.
Redlion, meghatottál a nagyszerűségeddel....és a humoroddal....a diólikört valamikor szerettem az ősidőkben....pálesz? Hmm nem ittam dióból.... van olyan is? Ohh én soha nem gondolok bélférgekre de valóban belűről is fertőtlenít kissé:lol: nem csak a macskát fertőtleníti kívülről....mondjuk eltudom képzelni, hogy benyomott a macsek, ha lenyalogatta magát ahogy macskáéknál szokás....
Emlékszem viszont egy szederpálinkás emlékre holmi lakrendezés kapcsán....szép folyamatosan fogyott a szederpálinka....azért estére néha melléütöttem a szegnek....de mindent megcsináltam amit akartam. Most is ezt teszem....megcsinálom amit akarok

Verőfényes csodás délutánt kívánok Nektek nagyszerű kocsmázással egybekötve


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 12)

redlion írta:


> Elke lelkem!
> Hát nem mindegy hogy miben van az a jó kis othelló, ha szabad kérdeznem?


Nagyapám, ha élne, el is verte volna a kezem érte. Ő mindíg egy szép, 1800-as évekbeli mázas cserépkancsóban hozta be a bort. Az hűvösen tartja a bort. A bort, meg kell tisztelni, azal, hogy azt is illően kínáljuk. Azzal azt tiszteljük meg, aki megtermelte, és elkészítette. Ezért szényenlem a palackot.


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 12)

elke írta:


> Sziasztok,
> 
> Jól is néz ki ez a halászlé....nemnagyon eszem halat....talán évente egyszer-kétszer....azt hiszem a halban a szálka és a hal zavar csupáncsak.
> Most is ezt teszem....megcsinálom amit akarok



Régebben horgásztam, Ma már nem szeretem a halakat sem megölni. A boltban fogom ki őket. A lében azért szeretem tésztával, mert így kevesebb benne a hús
Továbbikellemes vasárnapot.


----------



## elke (2009 Július 12)

icebreaker írta:


> Régebben horgásztam, Ma már nem szeretem a halakat sem megölni. A boltban fogom ki őket. A lében azért szeretem tésztával, mert így kevesebb benne a hús
> Továbbikellemes vasárnapot.


 
Gyerekkoromban horgásztam....csuda klassz volt még a csali nélküli horgomat is bekapták a halak....Tatát a guta ütögette a mázlim miatt....gombát is szeretek szedni....a találás az olyan jó mint emlékeim szerint a kapás Igen horgásznék, béke van ott a vízparton....meg szúnyogok:lol: és csalán:lol: ....és mégis....de fogalmam sincs mit tennék, ha kifognám az "aranyhalat" asszem visszaereszteném valahogy....mert ahogy tudnak nézni a Te.cóban is a szemükkel........................


----------



## redlion (2009 Július 12)

elke írta:


> Igen horgásznék, béke van ott a vízparton....meg szúnyogok:lol: és csalán:lol: ....és mégis....de fogalmam sincs mit tennék, ha kifognám az "aranyhalat" asszem visszaereszteném valahogy....mert ahogy tudnak nézni a Te.cóban is a szemükkel........................


 
Jaj, szegény pontyokat én is úgy sajnálom a multisoknál.
Én imádok mindent ami a vizben tanyázik, szálkasan vagy anélkül. Jó a békát meg a csigát azt nem, hadd maradjon meg a franciskáknak!:lol:



icebreaker írta:


> Nagyapám, ha élne, el is verte volna a kezem érte. Ő mindíg egy szép, 1800-as évekbeli mázas cserépkancsóban hozta be a bort. Az hűvösen tartja a bort. A bort, meg kell tisztelni, azal, hogy azt is illően kínáljuk. Azzal azt tiszteljük meg, aki megtermelte, és elkészítette. Ezért szényenlem a palackot.


 
Szerintem inkább örülne, hogy nem valami lőrét iszol:34:
De volt izlése! Azokra a mázas cserépkancsókra emlékszem, a nagymamámnak volt ilyene. Sőt annak idején a konyhája hűvösében tárolt ötlityis kovászos uborkáira is emlékszem. Amikor kimelegedtem, nem vizet adott nekem, hanem leszürte a levét, és azt ittam. Most fedezték fel a fittneses biósok, hogy milyen egészséges szomjoltó!


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 12)

redlion írta:


> ......Most fedezték fel a fittneses biósok, hogy milyen egészséges szomjoltó!



Nagyon sok olyan jut eszembe néhány éve, amit akkor gyerekként nem tudtam miért csinálnak úgy, ahogyan. De emlékszem, és az emlékek előjönnek. kisgyermekként sokat voltam nagyapám mellet a kertjeiben. Na dolgozni nem kellet, csak amit akartam. De láttam, mit, hogyan csinál.
ma, amikor a mostani kertemet művelgetem, alkalmazom azt a régi tudást. Nem használok vegyszereket, és örömmel fogysztjuk a saját termést.
Mára divat lett az egészséges életmód, de ez is üzleti alapon, elég sok átveréssel.
Kovászos uborkát én is készítek, sőt kovászos cukkinit is.
A leve is finom.


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 12)

elke írta:


> Gyerekkoromban horgásztam....csuda klassz volt ........................



Én is , sokáig, de elment tőle a kedvem, mert nem az embereket, a rádiójukat szeretnémhallgatni közben, ahanem a csendet, a madarakat, nézni a vizet, hallgatni a fű növését
Sajnos lassan oda kell menni, ahol nincsennek emberek.(
Ehhez, meg nem kellhorgászbot.
(Egyre jobban zavarnak a mesterséges zajok, amiket emberekkeltenek, sokszor át sem gondolva mit,mikor tesznek,másokra való legcsekélyebb tekintet nélkül, az együttélés íratlan szabályairól soha nem is hallva. Ezt "szonáris környezetszennyezésnek" hívom)

Most, hogy így kipanaszkodtam magam, igyunk egyet, holnap meló.....


----------



## redlion (2009 Július 12)

icebreaker írta:


> Nagyon sok olyan jut eszembe néhány éve, amit akkor gyerekként nem tudtam miért csinálnak úgy, ahogyan. De emlékszem, és az emlékek előjönnek. kisgyermekként sokat voltam nagyapám mellet a kertjeiben. Na dolgozni nem kellet, csak amit akartam. De láttam, mit, hogyan csinál.
> ma, amikor a mostani kertemet művelgetem, alkalmazom azt a régi tudást. Nem használok vegyszereket, és örömmel fogysztjuk a saját termést.
> Mára divat lett az egészséges életmód, de ez is üzleti alapon, elég sok átveréssel.
> Kovászos uborkát én is készítek, sőt kovászos cukkinit is.
> A leve is finom.


 
Nincs már itt bió, csak ráirják, ugyanis a levegő is szennyezett, belemegy a földbe, már annak is örülhetünk, ha nem génmódositott, agyonvegyszerezett növényféleséget eszünk.

Hm...de jól néz ki! Pont olyan mint a nagyié volt, csak mikor készen lett, akkor cseréptányérral lefödte, és hűvösben tartotta.
Hát nem véletlenül tudták ők hogy mikor, mi, mire jó. Ők is eltanulták az ősöktöl. Csak nem kérdőjeleztek meg mindent.
Olvastam valahol, hogy egy embernek meggyült valami az egyik lábujján, ő paradicsommal akarta kikúrálni, ahogy tanulta az anyjának az anyjától, de az okos, modern felesége nem engedte. Elküldte az orvoshoz. Egy napi álldogálás után a doki lekezelte, irt fel valami port. Na nem segitett, visszament, megint egy nap a váróban, kivágta a doki, antibioktikum...stb. Visszament még vagy kétszer hogy egyre jobban fáj, terjed meg gyulladt... Na a végén vérmérgezéssel mentő be, levágták térből a lábát. Na mi a tanulság?
Eleget keseregtem, megyek iszok egy kis zöldteát, ugyanis a tegnapelötti sütitől gyomormérgezésem van.:3:
Jobb lett volna egy kis őszibarackot enni ahelyett a cukrászdai sz*r helyett! Most ihatnék egy kis hosszúlépést!


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 12)

redlion írta:


> ....
> Jobb lett volna egy kis őszibarackot enni ahelyett a cukrászdai sz*r helyett! Most ihatnék egy kis hosszúlépést!


 Bizony, jobb a gyümölcs. Nekem olyan szerencsém van, hogy, ha süti kell, az én feleségem mindent megsüt (tudnék képeket hozni, de akkor innen ki lennéktiltva, izgatás vádjával)
Fröccsöt nemtudok, csak egy-két jóéjt zenét küldeni.
(Ezek egy részét, már régebben, más előadásban feltettem)

The Puppini Sisters - 05 - Bei Mir Bist Du Schon (Ezt Laura szereti)
The Puppini Sisters - 16 - In the Mood (Ezt én)
The Puppini Sisters - 03 - Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy (Form Company B)


----------



## misslaura (2009 Július 12)

sziasztok , ahogy elnezem az ugorkas üveget , jo is lenne belöle enni , regen mindeg volt otthon belöle ,na de nem en csinaltam hanem az anyam  emlekszem belenyultam es kivettem mindeg egyet es csak ugy ettem , 
Ma mar keveset fözök ,ugyhogy nemjo feleseg lennek ! (csak ha vendegem van )megveszem inkabb , de mindeg vigyazok hogy johelyröl legyen .


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 13)

misslaura írta:


> sziasztok , ahogy elnezem az ugorkas üveget , jo is lenne belöle enni ,.


 Koviubilé vottkával avagy votttka kovilében. Egyszer próbáld 
ki

Más: Hétfő: BRRRRRRR.....!!!!!:sad:


----------



## napdap (2009 Július 13)

Tudtátok,hogy sokan koviubit esznek süteménnyel? Biztos "finom" lehet és valamiért jó hatása lehet. Azért egy finom liba zsiros házi kenyérrel jobb az a koviubi ugy hütve,ropogossan.


----------



## elke (2009 Július 13)

icebreaker írta:


> Koviubilé vottkával avagy votttka kovilében. Egyszer próbáld
> ki
> 
> Más: Hétfő: BRRRRRRR.....!!!!!:sad:


 
votttkával a hétfő....:lol:....és koviubilevvel....:lol:....a hettfo....brrrrrr


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 13)

elke írta:


> votttkával a hétfő....:lol:....és koviubilevvel....:lol:....a hettfo....brrrrrr


 
haggyukmáá aszta hüjje hétfőt!!!
inkább tényleg a koviubi+zsíroskenyérke az, aminél maradok. \\m/


----------



## b.p. (2009 Július 13)

Csak úgy belekotyogok a magasröptűbe így hétfőn ... 
A koviubiból a vele kovászolt fokhagymagerezdek sem kutyák, meg a hagymadarabok sem. Zsíroskenyérrel, esetleg sült szalonnával... nnnyammm...


----------



## elke (2009 Július 13)

icebreaker írta:


> haggyukmáá aszta hüjje hétfőt!!!
> inkább tényleg a koviubi+zsíroskenyérke az, aminél maradok. \\m/


 
Van egy örökérvényű idézetem....megosztom Veletek....
Örülj, hogy esik az eső, mert ha nem örülsz még esik:lol:

Fokhagymásan is szuper csinálok is mostaztánmár:-D kéne egy jó nagy üveg:lol: megyek, megszerzem


----------



## mjsztalent (2009 Július 13)

Kedves szesztestvérek !

Egy kis minőségit?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?/v=gs2OBVE-UNA

Kellemes napot kivánok mindenkinek.


----------



## napdap (2009 Július 13)

Mindegy,hogy hétfőőőő mindegy esik vagy sűt az a nap a jó koviubi akkor is finom falat.........







Én igy csinálom és tudjátok csak az a baj,hogy szinte kétnaponta ismételgetni kell ezt a "munkát",mert hipp-hopp volt-nincs koviubi.....

Vegyünk elő egy db 5 literes üveget, előtte jó, ha kimosom. Közben 3 liter vizet, 3 evőkanál sóval, s egy evőkanál cukorral felforralok.
A 3 kg zsenge uborkát, eltenni valót, ide az üvegbe, jól megmosom, úgy rendesen. 6 gerezd, nem darab , fokhagymát megpucolok, a kaprot jól megmosom, kicsit áztatom, jót tesz a permetező szer kiáztatásához, még akkor is, ahol vettem, azt mondják, ez kérem, nincs permetezve (csak az otthoni veteményesben bízhat az ember)....hi hi
Tehát az alapanyagok rendben.
Először az üveg aljára teszek kaprot (maradjon egy kevés a közepére is). Az üveget egy kicsit megdöntöm, és sorba egymás mellé állítva körbe rakom, közben a közepére is rakok, ne dőljenek el, és ezt ismételem addig, míg tele nem lesz az üveg. Közben a fokhagyma gerezdeket egyenletesen beleszórom, a megmaradt kaprot is.
A felforralt vízbe 1 evőkanál 10%-os ecetet löttyintünk. (ezzel egy kicsit ropogósabb lesz az uborka)...halljátok,hogy ropog?....
Az uborkákkal megtelt üvegünket ráhelyezem egy falapra és a még meleg ízesített lét, ráöntöm, a tetejére a legjobb a kenyércsücske, ezt benyomkodom az üvegbe, erre rájön egy kis tálka, (nehezebb, ne csússzon le) és mehet a napocskára.... na napocskából nincs hiány....

Nem vagytok éhessek?....


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 13)

Hééé ! Csapos, mostmár csak kolbász zsíros kenyér kellene csak.

(én is így csinálom, ahogy Napdap, csak ecet nélkül. Meg teszek bele apró, sárga cukkinit is)


----------



## napdap (2009 Július 13)

icebreaker írta:


> Hééé ! Csapos, mostmár csak *kolbász zsíros kenyér kellene csak.*
> 
> (én is így csinálom, ahogy Napdap, csak ecet nélkül. Meg teszek bele apró, sárga cukkinit is)


 
És milyen lesz a cukkini ebbe a "lében"? /azért kiprobálom....
Ja Ja *kolbász zsíros kenyér kellene csak....* na meg az előbb b.p. álltal emlegetett finom sült szalonna de az is nyárson,nem beszélve a pince hideg vörös borocskáról.....


----------



## mjsztalent (2009 Július 13)

Vodka!

Egy ismerősöm beállított egyszer egy nagyüveges Finnlandiával csak úgy egy délután. 
Mondom neki hogy mar fordulhat is vissza mivel köztudottan nem vagyunk jóba én meg a vodka. 
Erre mit talál ki az őrült: Vodka marad , vizespohárból isszuk min decinként, kisérőnek pedig ruszli (kb 1 kilo) de mar valamilyen jofajta németesnevű cégtől.

Jól laktunk, és a vodka is elfogyott mind. 

De még ma sem értem, hogy kezdtünk el oroszrulettezni.


----------



## napdap (2009 Július 13)

HŐSÉG

Nyakunkon a hőség és a riadó. Éppen most olvastam,hogy jobb ha nem megyünk sehova, inkább fogyasszunk sok "folyadékot", és jobb ha gondoskodunk a 14-16 C fokos védőitalainkról.
Na ezt nem árt megfogadni és a ser italokat némi coktélok kiséretében időbe behűteni
riadó ide,hőség oda!!!!!!
Fő az egészség és a jótanács megfogadása......


----------



## napdap (2009 Július 13)

mjsztalent írta:


> Vodka!
> 
> Egy ismerősöm beállított egyszer egy nagyüveges Finnlandiával csak úgy egy délután.
> Mondom neki hogy mar fordulhat is vissza mivel köztudottan nem vagyunk jóba én meg a vodka.
> ...


 
Lehet az a vizespohár volt az oka


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 13)

napdap írta:


> HŐSÉG
> inkább fogyasszunk sok "folyadékot", és jobb ha gondoskodunk a 14-16 C fokos védőitalainkról.
> Na ezt nem árt megfogadni és a ser italokat némi coktélok kiséretében időbe behűteni
> ....



Na erre való a hűtott koviubilé! (Vottkával, HiHiHiHi


----------



## napdap (2009 Július 13)

"Koviubi lé"

*Újházy fröccs.* Nevét Újházy Ede után kapta - a századelő neves színésze az Újházy tyúkhúsleves keresztapja is. Ez a fröccs kakukktojás, mivel nincs benne szóda: helyette* kovászos uborka levével *kell higítani a fehérbort. Állítólag bohémeknek kötelező ital, mivel kiváló orvosság a másnaposságra. /vodkaaaaa/

Mennyi mindenhez jó is a finom koviubi lé........


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 13)

mjsztalent írta:


> Vodka!
> Vodka marad , vizespohárból isszuk min decinként, kisérőnek pedig ruszli (...



Na arany sztrovacsek, vottkaügyben igaszán nattyon jó emberhezfordultál, me ebben én szakértő vagyok, me mint említettem málejjebb, hogya Swarcwaldtól a Swarcmerig a zösszes kocsmában kiköptek annókor, amikor beléptem, ami mutassa, hogy millen népszerű vótam. Az események előidézője ált allában a vótka volt. De míg a kákabélű svábok 4 centes pohárba sóherkották(a 40 fokosat). (ésez igaz, me eszta Laura is tanúsíccsa) Addig a kedves népek a Zaldunán a NAddicsőszovjetúnijóban (meakkormég az vóta neve) nem decire, hanemgrammra mérték, (a z 55 fokosat) és az alap a sztogramm vót, amit ungárisra fordítva 1 decilitert jelentett. Ez mutattya, hogya cimbid tapasztalt, és alapos ember volt. Ottan a kedves népek még arra is megtanítottak, hogy nem állatmóggyára iszunk, azaz egyből gallér mögé, hanemkortyol, falat barnakenyér füstölthallal, vagy szalámival, karika uborkával (lehet kovászosis. És eszt ismételgettyük, míg tuggyuk. Nakérem így kell eszt. Ezért hasznos idegen országban megismerkedni a hejjjji szokásokkal, memindenből lehet tanulni.)
Ésezigaz.)


----------



## misslaura (2009 Július 13)

Napdap eszt kiprobalom enis 
honap indulok venni .....ugorkat , kaprot és ...jah a többi van itthun ! man a napis süt nalunk , hány napig is kell a napon legyen ? na ha megposhad majd szolok


----------



## redlion (2009 Július 13)

Na fene, igy aztán, hogy fogyózzon az ember gyereke, hogy jösztök ezzel a szalonnával meg mindenféle koviubival(fokhagymásan!)! He?
Na ma befaltam 4 kg őszibarackot, mingyá elfútta a szél a gyomorbajomat!
Mindenesetre most spannolom magam egy igazi körbeüléses szalonnasütésre az általatok felsoroltakkal, egy jófajta kis borovinkával! 
Na most szenvedjetek ti!
Csatolás megtekintése 313769 Csatolás megtekintése 313770 Csatolás megtekintése 313771


----------



## napdap (2009 Július 13)

misslaura írta:


> Napdap eszt kiprobalom enis
> honap indulok venni .....ugorkat , kaprot és ...jah a többi van itthun ! man a napis süt nalunk , hány napig is kell a napon legyen ? na ha megposhad majd szolok


 
Na csak csináld is meg,majd megizleled milyen jó és finom a koviubi. Ebben a remek hőségben 3 nap elég.Én mindig öntök egy pici vizet a tetejére amikor párolog.
Nem fog megposhadni....... Mikor kész leszüröm a finom levet és utána abba teszem vissza az ubikat,zsuppsz a hütőbe és hütve csodálatosan finom.


----------



## napdap (2009 Július 13)

redlion írta:


> Na fene, igy aztán, hogy fogyózzon az ember gyereke, hogy jösztök ezzel a szalonnával meg mindenféle koviubival(fokhagymásan!)! He?
> Na ma befaltam 4 kg őszibarackot, mingyá elfútta a szél a gyomorbajomat!
> Mindenesetre most spannolom magam egy igazi körbeüléses szalonnasütésre az általatok felsoroltakkal, egy jófajta kis borovinkával!
> Na most szenvedjetek ti!
> Csatolás megtekintése 313769 Csatolás megtekintése 313770 Csatolás megtekintése 313771


 

És a lényegek???


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 13)

redlion írta:


> Na most szenvedjetek ti!
> Csatolás megtekintése 313769 Csatolás megtekintése 313770 Csatolás megtekintése 313771


Gyílkos!
A tiedhez képest ez az enyém, csak eccerű, hagyományos, parasztos sütés volt. Olyan kapálás előtti
erre meg csak jó fehérfröccs illik, Rizlingből.


----------



## redlion (2009 Július 13)

icebreaker írta:


> Gyílkos!
> A tiedhez képest ez az enyém, csak eccerű, hagyományos, parasztos sütés volt. Olyan kapálás előtti
> erre meg csak jó fehérfröccs illik, Rizlingből.


 
Én gyilkos? OMG! Nem mintha nem te hoztad az itt a pizza, hol az asztalt? Na az a merénylet! Mennék erre a kapálás elöttire, a rizlinget hozom demizsonba! Sőt utána kapálok fittneses módra, úgyhogy még a Norbi is besárgulna!



misslaura írta:


> Napdap eszt kiprobalom enis
> honap indulok venni .....ugorkat , kaprot és ...jah a többi van itthun ! man a napis süt nalunk , hány napig is kell a napon legyen ? na ha megposhad majd szolok


 
MissLaura! Fől az önbizalom! Nem hagysz neki időt hogy megposhadjon!


----------



## misslaura (2009 Július 13)

Na most szenvedjetek ti!


Na en man szenvedek is ! eszt en ugymegennem hogy masnapra ki is pukadnék !


----------



## napdap (2009 Július 13)

misslaura írta:


> Na most szenvedjetek ti!
> 
> 
> Na en man szenvedek is ! eszt en ugymegennem hogy masnapra ki is pukadnék !


 
Kipukkadás ellen remek diétás kaja ajánlott egy laza citromos
halnyárs igy este felé.......





és némi


----------



## redlion (2009 Július 13)

misslaura írta:


> Na most szenvedjetek ti!
> Na en man szenvedek is ! eszt en ugymegennem hogy masnapra ki is pukadnék !


 
Gyere!:lol: Bilagitot és szódát nem adok, de husit, meg koviubit a többivel azt igen! Ja Ice majd gondoskodik a jeges innivalókról Elke Mjsztalent és a kedves többiek meg jókat mesélnek!
Csatolás megtekintése 313819


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 14)

redlion írta:


> Ja Ice majd gondoskodik a jeges innivalókról .....Csatolás megtekintése 313819


 

Csak el ne



 ,mit is lehet inni.

Esetleg:





Vagy ez is jó?: (ha nem láccana, ez jégbor)


----------



## napdap (2009 Július 15)

Sziasztok! Húúú baromi nagy a hőség.Tegnap egy ismerösöm kiséretében és közös megegyezésünknek köszönhetöen a város forgatagát kihagyva bemenekültünk egy klassz kis kocsmába de talán nem is kocsma csak sörözőcske./ Stáhly,a Blaha közelében Pesten,megjegyzem jó kis pince/.Nosza egy-két söröcskét elkortyolgatva a hőség miatt eljutottunk oda,hogy milyen jók is ezek a kocsmák az életünkbe,hiszen a legjobb helyek a "szociológiai és mentálhigiénés tanulmányaink" átbeszéléséhez,itt akár évtizedeket is vissza tudunk menni az időbe,na meg előre is ha éppen nem esünk át a küszöbön ezzel átlépve az "időhatárokat".Szerintem a kocsma pikantériáját csak nőveli,hogy a vendégsereg a társadalom mindenrétegéből
"rang" nélkül képviseltetheti magát.
Jóóóó vot elidőzgetni a kocsmában és ami nagyon jóóóó volt távozásunk előtt bucsuzóul legörgetni a hűtött málnás sört /probáljátok ki..../ 
Ma megint hőőőőség, irány a kocsma!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redlion (2009 Július 15)

icebreaker írta:


> Vagy ez is jó?: (ha nem láccana, ez jégbor)


 
Csak el ne



 megkérdezni ,mi is az a jégbor! Sohasem kóstoltam. 
De Erdélyben (Szovátán) ittam már igazi házi feketeribizlis likőrt. Az ütős volt, nem is gondoltam hogy ennyire erős! 

Küldök egy kis zenét, hozzá a dal szövegét, remélem tetszeni fog, olyan kis lírai, bár a többiek 'lenyálasozták'. 

Csatolás megtekintése 314314 
Csatolás megtekintése 314315


----------



## misslaura (2009 Július 15)

sziasztok , a koviubit megcsinaltam ! 
kint van a teraszon , egy napos mán ! semmi valtozas 
csak az egyik ismerösöm kerdezte , mi ez ? mer kenyeret tettem a tetejere ugye igy kell ?:lol: 
napdap, höségben ez nagyon jo , erre mondjak a bajorok 
folyekony kenyer ! mindenkinek rendelek egyet !


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 15)

*Somewhere over the rainbow*



redlion írta:


> mi is az a jégbor! [/COLOR][/FONT]
> 
> Küldök egy kis zenét, hozzá a dal szövegét, remélem tetszeni fog, olyan kis lírai, bár a többiek 'lenyálasozták'.
> 
> [/SIZE]



Wiki mrgmondja neked:
http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jégbor
Eccer egy cimbimmel lehúztunk egy üveg tokaji jégbort. Rohatt jó volt. De nem ám, mint állat, vizespohárból. hanem szépen, urasan, nyalogatva.

Miért lenne nyálas? Vagy már bennük nincs semmi a gyermekből? Nekik már elszállt a kékmadaruk, és sosem nézhetnek le a szivárványról. Még álmukban sem.
eszt meg told az arcukba.
Ha ez nyálas nekik, akkor kandabatyu haccáz.)
Jimmy Hendrix Somewhere over the rainbow
Slash - somewhere over the rainbow.mp3 [/


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 15)

misslaura írta:


> sziasztok , a koviubit megcsinaltam !



Ez is evó lúcijós lépés Mámmint a koviubi készítés
Köszi a seritalt.
A lenti zenék neked is szólnak


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 15)

napdap írta:


> Sziasztok!...
> Jóóóó vot elidőzgetni a kocsmában és ami nagyon jóóóó volt távozásunk előtt bucsuzóul legörgetni a hűtött málnás sört /probáljátok ki..../
> Ma megint hőőőőség, irány a kocsma!!!!!!!!!



Ez is bizonyaték arra, hogy mindenütt jó, de legjobb a kocsmában.)
(Ennél csak az igazabb, hogy mindenütt jó, de legjobb sehol)


----------



## napdap (2009 Július 15)

icebreaker írta:


> Ez is bizonyaték arra, hogy mindenütt jó, de legjobb a kocsmában.)
> (Ennél csak az igazabb, hogy mindenütt jó, de legjobb sehol)


 
Igazad van ez igy telitalálat. Na már a pince korcsmába is betört a hőőőség,de mit látok?.....koviubi-zsiroskenyér tálcán,db:110Ft hát nem is tudom nem drága ez?....Ennyi pénzért már jó hideg sert is ihatok.............


----------



## napdap (2009 Július 15)

misslaura írta:


> sziasztok , a koviubit megcsinaltam !
> kint van a teraszon , egy napos mán ! semmi valtozas
> csak az egyik ismerösöm kerdezte , mi ez ? mer kenyeret tettem a tetejere ugye igy kell ?:lol:
> napdap, höségben ez nagyon jo , erre mondjak a bajorok
> folyekony kenyer ! mindenkinek rendelek egyet !


 
Igen igen,jól tetted a kenyeret a tetejér, még 2 nap és kész a termék a finom koviubi.Milyen igazuk van a Bajoroknak.
Ha már igy rábeszéltél minket szerintem kezdheted kirendelni a beert. Köszi.


----------



## redlion (2009 Július 15)

icebreaker írta:


> Wiki mrgmondja neked:
> http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/J%C3%A9gbor
> Eccer egy cimbimmel lehúztunk egy üveg tokaji jégbort. Rohatt jó volt. De nem ám, mint állat, vizespohárból. hanem szépen, urasan, nyalogatva.
> 
> ...


 

Bizony isten venni fogok ilyen Tőkén Túlérlelt, Töppedt Szőlőből Készült Késői Szüretelésű Jégbort.
Amúgy is szeretem az édeset!
Kösz a számokat!kiss
Nekem még megvan a bluebird-em és rendszeresen lógatom a lábaim a szivárványról!
Remélem ti is, mert csak úgy érdemes élni!


----------



## elke (2009 Július 15)

Szia Redlion 

Nagyon finom a jégbor ha az édeset kedveled  Szép estét az igazi kocsmázóknak :lol:


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 15)

napdap írta:


> 110Ft hát nem is tudom nem drága ez?....Ennyi pénzért már jó hideg sert is ihatok.............



Valamikor a hetvenes években a Battttyyyánytér mellett volt egy pince borozó. Tele jóféle borral. A legbelső terem sarkában volt egy nagy tepsi, abban kolbászzsír. Mindíg melegen tartva. (kolbász talán sosem sült 1 ft volt egy szelet. nem az ára volt a lényeg, hanem arra ihatott a paraszt.
Manapság ilyet csak egy hejjjen tapasztaltam: Nagykanizsán még 2000-ben a Tóth féle italmérésben. A második alkalom után törzsvendégek voltunk. Kérés nélkül, ingyen kaptuk a zsírosdeszkát,lilahagymával. meg nemegyszer kaptunk csak grátisz a kimaradt főtt kajákból, Mondvánne öncseki, egyétek meg fiúk.
NA igyunk, aztán húzok a paplanosba, mert holnap mennikő kapálni.


----------



## redlion (2009 Július 15)

elke írta:


> Szia Redlion
> 
> Nagyon finom a jégbor ha az édeset kedveled  Szép estét az igazi kocsmázóknak :lol:


 
Szia Elke!
De régen láttalak, merre jártál? Csak nem ehol?


----------



## elke (2009 Július 15)

Amerre én jártam ott szép a világ ragyog a nap, hogy merre jártam? A szivárvány alatt kiss


----------



## napdap (2009 Július 15)

A korcsma mindenki előtt nyitva áll csak bekell térni cimborám.

"Kocsmának mélyén hangos a nóta. 
Egy asztalnak szélén surran a róka. 
Tombol a buli, oly nagy az öröm.

Csapkodunk harsányan, borul a söröm.
Elfolyó sörömre két szemem tapad. 
Szomorú arcomon könnypatak fakad. 
Hozzatok másikat, szomjan ne vesszek! 
Szikkadtan, szárazon össze ne essek. 

Hozzák a piámat, nagy már az öröm. 
Szomjasan kortyolom jéghideg söröm. 
Csörög a telefon, rám szól a sárkány. 
Röpüljek haza a szeleknek szárnyán. 

Édes kis jószágom, picike lelkem! 
Nem megyek haza míg dugig nem teltem. 
Ülj rá egy seprűre, szállj fel az égbe! 
Körözgess sokáig, ne gyere még le! 

Tüzet is okádhatsz picike sárkány. 
Lóbázd a lábad a felhőknek hátán! 
Én lent a kocsmában iszom a söröm. 
Sok itt a haver és nagy ám az öröm"


----------



## napdap (2009 Július 15)

http://users.atw.hu/biborboruzlet/b...egbor.jpg&imgrefurl=http://users.atw.hu/bibo#


----------



## napdap (2009 Július 16)

Két részeg ácsorog a kocsmában a pultnál, zárás előtt. Azt mondja egyik a másiknak:
- Igyunk még egy utolsó pohárral, aztán menjünk csajozni!
- Én ugyan nem megyek! Nálunk otthon is több nő van, mint kellene.
- Oké. Akkor igyunk egyet, aztán menjünk fel hozzátok!


Na jó éjszakát,de egy jó tanács:Ne igyál, amikor vezetsz! Még nekimész valaminek és kilöttyen a pia!


----------



## napdap (2009 Július 16)

icebreaker írta:


> Valamikor a hetvenes években a Battttyyyánytér mellett volt egy pince borozó. Tele jóféle borral. A legbelső terem sarkában volt egy nagy tepsi, abban kolbászzsír. Mindíg melegen tartva. (kolbász talán sosem sült 1 ft volt egy szelet. nem az ára volt a lényeg, hanem arra ihatott a paraszt.
> Manapság ilyet csak egy hejjjen tapasztaltam: Nagykanizsán még 2000-ben a Tóth féle italmérésben. A második alkalom után törzsvendégek voltunk. Kérés nélkül, ingyen kaptuk a zsírosdeszkát,lilahagymával. meg nemegyszer kaptunk csak grátisz a kimaradt főtt kajákból, Mondvánne öncseki, egyétek meg fiúk.
> NA igyunk, aztán húzok a paplanosba, mert holnap mennikő kapálni.


 
Hol vannak már a régi szép idők???? Te nem arra a jó kis füstős borozóra gondoltál most vissza ami a Csarnok mellett volt???


----------



## napdap (2009 Július 16)

Egy jó ismerösöm küldte el e képet amit elsöre 
optikai csalodásnak itéltem.Második körben a bennem helyet foglaló néhány hideg korsos sör után jobban megnézvén rá jöttem még ihatok néhányat,mert jó látok és a szivárványból is kettő van.


----------



## napdap (2009 Július 16)

Pálinkás szép napot!
Ebben a már most korán reggeli rekkenő hőségben nincs jóbb itóka,mint egy igazi kupica házi pálinka.Tényeg jó hatással van ránk.Gondoljatok csak bele régente az aratók is pálinkát ittak a nagy melegbe. Melegis van meg pálinka is akkor hát egészségetekre!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R87HDQLnLbo


----------



## b.p. (2009 Július 16)

Aláírom, hogy el vagyok már korcsosulva, de a pálinkának a gondolatától is rosszullét kerülget ebben a hőségben. A sör ideiglenesen enyhít, de távlatban izzaszt, amit szintén nem kedvelek... Sok bajom van ebben a hőségben!


----------



## napdap (2009 Július 16)

b.p. írta:


> Aláírom, hogy el vagyok már korcsosulva, de a pálinkának a gondolatától is rosszullét kerülget ebben a hőségben. A sör ideiglenesen enyhít, de távlatban izzaszt, amit szintén nem kedvelek... Sok bajom van ebben a hőségben!


 
Van egy remek receptem és garantáltan alkohol mentes,e nagy hőségben felüditő,magam iskedvelem.

Erdei mézes-gyümölcsös limonádé:

4 db jó nagy citrom,kb 1 dl méz,vagy 7 dl viz és tetszés szerint 2 dl erdei gyümölcs,/ szeder-áfony-málna-eper stb/.

Facsarjuk ki a citromokat és szűrjük le a levet. Keverjük el benne jól a méz nagy részét. Öntsük a keveréket a vízbe. Adjuk hozzá a felhasznált apró gyümölcsöket, bogyókat. A maradék mézzel ízlés szerint édesítsük meg az üdítőt. A jegesre hűtött poharakat félig töltsük meg jégkockával, öntsük rá a limonádét. Néhány leveles menta gallyacskával díszíthetjük. 
Nagyon finom........ Egészségedre és mindenkiére!

Talán javasolnám még ezt a csodálatos helyet itt a "szomszédban"......
a Québeci Jég Hotelt,/tizenegy tonnányi jég-hó,30 szoba kristálytermekkel,/
Kell ennél jobb???????


----------



## b.p. (2009 Július 16)

> Erdei mézes-gyümölcsös limonádé:


 
Ez jól hangzik!!


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 16)

napdap írta:


> ...régente az aratók is pálinkát ittak a agy melegbe. ....


 Azt ittak, de nem a melegbe, hanem hajnal háromkor. Akkor nem hiszem, hogy felkelnél pálinkázni
Apósom mesélt az aratásról, meg a cselédéletről, így elsőkézből vannak információim.
Aztán déltől háromig a tábla végén (akkor még nem lopták el a fákat) hűsöltek. Cserépkancsóba, földbe ásva volt a víz. Esetleg nagyon laza fröccs. Aki az ital miatt dőlt ki, annak nem kellett legközelebb menni. Aztán délutántól megint, ameddig láttak, húzták.(Így jött ki a látástól vakulásig)
Kaja reggel kis szalonna nyárson sütve. Délben hideg savanyú paszújleves, vagy egyéb savanyú leves. Este egy kis bírkapörkölt.
Az a régi cseléd élet nem is volt olyan rohadt. A jómunkásembert megbecsülték.
Ez a mai világ sz*rabb
De ez már nem illik ide.


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 16)

b.p. írta:


> Ez jól hangzik!!


 Asszonytárs most azt találta ki, hogy turmixgépben céklát, sárgarépát, barackot összeturmixol bodzaszörppel, és azt issza. Az is finom. buborékossal hígítva.


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 16)

icebreaker írta:


> , hanem hajnal háromkor. Akkor nem hiszem, hogy felkelnél pálinkázni
> .


 Közben elgondolkoztam, amit írtam, és nem igaz. mert jó pájinkáért, akár éjjel kettőkor is felkel az ember.
Volt még régen, amikor hajóztam egy címborám, a Nagyróka. Amikor a Matróz csárdánál álltunk a hajóval, és én éppen benn strázsáltam, (ami abból állt, hogy mindenkit elevett a fene, egy ember, a strázsa benn marad, vigyázni a hajóra. ébren. Namost volt olyan, hogy amíg meg nem érkeztünk, két napig nem hogy aludni nem tudtunk, még a kabinunkat sem láttuk. Csak állva bóbiskoltunk, mint a tűzoltó lovak. Kitettem az asztalra egy 50 forintost, (akkor) És reggelre ha meg volt, akkor nem járt rendőr, ha eltünt, akkor volt ellenőrzés). Na ne csapongjunk, visszatérve a Rókára, ez ollan úriember volt, hogy éfél után is meglátogatott a hajón, Eccer is jött befelé, és ordít, hogy:
-Hosztam pájinkát, de aggyálpészt, metaxival vagyok, kikell fizetni!
Me úriember csaknem jár gyalog. Éjel. Főleg pájinkával
Tehát van ollan pájinka, amiért felkel az ember (


----------



## napdap (2009 Július 16)

icebreaker írta:


> Azt ittak, de nem a melegbe, hanem hajnal háromkor. Akkor nem hiszem, *hogy felkelnél pálinkázni*
> Apósom mesélt az aratásról, meg a cselédéletről, így elsőkézből vannak információim.
> Aztán déltől háromig a tábla végén (akkor még nem lopták el a fákat) hűsöltek. Cserépkancsóba, földbe ásva volt a víz. Esetleg nagyon laza fröccs. Aki az ital miatt dőlt ki, annak nem kellett legközelebb menni. Aztán délutántól megint, ameddig láttak, húzták.(Így jött ki a látástól vakulásig)
> Kaja reggel kis szalonna nyárson sütve. Délben hideg savanyú paszújleves, vagy egyéb savanyú leves. Este egy kis bírkapörkölt.
> ...


 
Ez igy volt, nekem is valahogy igy mesélte el jó Nagyapám.
Szerintem mi összeesnénk,ha mindennap ezt kellene csinálnunk,már ami a munka részét illeti, a többivel azért megbirkoznánk.....lehet lesem feküdnék hajnali háromig,ha egy jó kis pálinkázásról lenne szó és remek baráti körben. Tudod első az egészség,utána a "munka"......
Figyelj csak,Te beállnál most a "cselédsorba" no nem a maiba?????? Ma is "megbecsülik" a munkát és csak a fizetéssel van a baj,mert "Vatikáni"valutába kapjuk már,már csak....


----------



## redlion (2009 Július 16)

icebreaker írta:


> Azt ittak, de nem a melegbe, hanem hajnal háromkor. Akkor nem hiszem, hogy felkelnél pálinkázni
> Apósom mesélt az aratásról, meg a cselédéletről, így elsőkézből vannak információim.
> Aztán déltől háromig a tábla végén (akkor még nem lopták el a fákat) hűsöltek. Cserépkancsóba, földbe ásva volt a víz. Esetleg nagyon laza fröccs. Aki az ital miatt dőlt ki, annak nem kellett legközelebb menni. Aztán délutántól megint, ameddig láttak, húzták.(Így jött ki a látástól vakulásig)
> Kaja reggel kis szalonna nyárson sütve. Délben hideg savanyú paszújleves, vagy egyéb savanyú leves. Este egy kis bírkapörkölt.
> ...


 
De ideillik kedves Ice! Rohadt nehéz meló volt az, amit lenyomtak az akkori emberek, és nem volt megbecsülve akkor sem, most meg mindent gépekkel csinálnak. Inkább a munkának volt becsületje a dolgosok szemében, de a 'bér' az akkor sem volt elég, csak az éhenhaláshoz.
Kora gyerekkortól kezdve 'edzésben' voltak, ezért szivósakká és erösekké váltak. Hát megvolt a mindennapi mozgás. És a természettel is szoros kapcsolatban voltak.
A pálinka meg univerzális gyógyszer volt számukra, azért ittak keveset belőle.
Szerintem most már csak halovány szokás utánzatok maradtak meg, ki-kiragadva egy két jellegzetességet, annak tartalmi vonatkozása nélkül. A szalonnát is azért ették, hogy legyen energiájuk (merthogy abból egy deka fölösleg sem rakódott le), a sok levest meg azért ették, hogy igy is pótolják a vizet és az 'ásványi anyagokat', ami belefőtt a lébe.
Minden korban, mindenhol csak a (új)gazdagnak (előkelőknek) volt jó dolga.
Bocs hogy ilyen hosszú lére eresztettem mondandómat és komoly voltam mint a hasmenés, de amikor a sok ingyenélő gajdol már kora délelött az utcán a tablettás boroktól, meg a kisüstinek nevezett pancstól, mindig elszomorit.
A régiek mindig megadták a módját és idejét az ivásnak!

Addig hergeltek ezzel az isteni jégborral míg be nem spájzolok belőle!
Csatolás megtekintése 314621


----------



## Platoon (2009 Július 16)

Hagymát is ettek hozzá!


----------



## misslaura (2009 Július 16)

jajj minden amit irtam fuccs ! meg itt vagyok mingyar irok !


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 16)

misslaura írta:


> jajj minden amit irtam fuccs ! meg itt vagyok mingyar irok !



Sziasztok. Én nem is próbálkozom este. Mindíg tulterhet ez a szerver. Míg megjavul, iszunk
(Mi van ezzel a fórummalnapok óta, ki tudja?)


----------



## misslaura (2009 Július 16)

Na megegyszer ! vegre tele a kocsma , erre tulterhelt ?
nagyon örülök ! , itt ülök a teraszon ! egy jo kis Roset iszok , 
nagyon jo aromaja van ! ma vegre jo meleg vot ! 
a leptopommal , este jo kellemes hüvös , es szunyog sincs ! 
na mit is mondjak ? 
a koviubi tiszta meg , nem zavaros ! ez jo vagy rossz ?
egy jo kis zene , ez is az egyik kedvencem !
Greenfields- The Brothers Fours


----------



## napdap (2009 Július 16)

misslaura írta:


> Na megegyszer ! vegre tele a kocsma , erre tulterhelt ?
> nagyon örülök ! , itt ülök a teraszon ! egy jo kis Roset iszok ,
> nagyon jo aromaja van ! ma vegre jo meleg vot !
> a leptopommal , este jo kellemes hüvös , es szunyog sincs !
> ...


 
Szia! Lehet kellene küldenünk szegény szervernek is egy kis hűtött limonádét.Ma tényleg már csak medencében lehetett kibirni.
A szunyogok már "ki-meg" égtek és a finom kis Rosed illatátol is elszédültek.
Még nem telt le a 3 nap koviubiéknál
Azért tarts ki még és amikor tényleg zavaros,mint időnként alátásunk a sok "űditötől" akkor jöhet a leszürés,lé vissza,ubik bele és goooo a hűtőbe.




​ 
Nézd csak Laura,ha már ilyen lesz akkor tuti jóóóóókiss


----------



## elke (2009 Július 17)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ierCESbcMhM

Egy kedves dallam....videóval ha rákatt Máma még nem ittunk semmit....Pista barátomra emlékezve a disznóvágásokra....az unájkumra....a törkölypáleszre....a bélmosásra....a fröccsökre....és hogy kolbászból van a kerítés:lol: ....még a szomszédé is :lol: igaz most kolbira nem vágyom....a nyárban a lecsó és a dinnye....még a legklasszab....és a sör....na de dinnyére sört........itten egy vigyor bennem és eszembe jutott Zoli és a mi alkoholmentes sör viritykálásunk....:lol: hát igen manapság erősen olvasni kell mit veszel ,mert a végén alkoholmentes sert szopogatsz valódiként....azért a második üveg végére csak rájössz....:lol:


----------



## napdap (2009 Július 17)

"Alkohol" mentes szép napot mindenkinek.A nagy melegben egy kis edzés nem árt.....


----------



## napdap (2009 Július 17)

elke írta:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ierCESbcMhM
> 
> Egy kedves dallam....videóval ha rákatt Máma még nem ittunk semmit....Pista barátomra emlékezve a disznóvágásokra....az unájkumra....a törkölypáleszre....a bélmosásra....a fröccsökre....és hogy kolbászból van a kerítés:lol: ....még a szomszédé is :lol: igaz most kolbira nem vágyom....a nyárban a lecsó és a dinnye....még a legklasszab....és a sör....na de dinnyére sört........itten egy vigyor bennem és eszembe jutott Zoli és a mi alkoholmentes sör viritykálásunk....:lol: hát igen manapság erősen olvasni kell mit veszel ,mert a végén alkoholmentes sert szopogatsz valódiként....azért a második üveg végére csak rájössz....:lol:


 
Micsoda remek barát lehetett a barátod.Mennyi védő italka volt biztositva,de hogy ment a "munka"? Szerintem néha jó is egy alkohol mentes legalább higgitja a rendest.Kolbász-kerités.....arra felétek még kutyának is jó lehetet lenni.Ha jó bele gondolsz nem is furcsa kaja a lecsó-dinnye,hátha még kolbi is van benne. Vannak furcsa izlések kaja ügyben.Még finom alkohol nélkül is érdekess amikor pl az emberke a savanyut az édessel,koviubi-krémesselHát izlések és .....Jó magam szeretem a kolbit és hozzá a finom hideg söröcskét...

Egy kis kolbi izelitő....Koviubi????

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2GcdsIf3fc


----------



## napdap (2009 Július 17)

Elöttünk a hétvége a lazitás az "alkoholizálás",a "munkaszünet", kivánok mindenkinek cimborák jó hétvégét.....




Na erre oda kell figyelnünk igen csak....


Valaki/kik még hiányoznak a "team"-ból....


----------



## elke (2009 Július 17)

Oké ezt a kört redlion én álom mit is mondtál Jégbor? Kikérve kellemesen párás az üveg az izlelőbimbóidban felrobban az édes íz....hmmm de isteni a jégbor ....valóban pár éve sikerült megkóstolnom....nem fogsz csalódni benne Szia Laura látom te is itt vagy mit kérhetek számodra?


----------



## redlion (2009 Július 17)

elke írta:


> Oké ezt a kört redlion én álom mit is mondtál Jégbor? Kikérve kellemesen párás az üveg az izlelőbimbóidban felrobban az édes íz....hmmm de isteni a jégbor ....valóban pár éve sikerült megkóstolnom....nem fogsz csalódni benne Szia Laura látom te is itt vagy mit kérhetek számodra?


 
Én küldök neked ilyet a második körbe, és egy viccet!
Csatolás megtekintése 315332
Három ember űl egy asztalnál a kocsmában. Ketten megállás nélkül zsidó vicceket mesélnek. A harmadik egy fél óra után megszólal:
- Uraim, ezt vagy nagyon gyorsan abbahagyják, vagy lecsukatom magukat! Higyjék el, el tudom intézni!
A másik kett&otilde; megszeppen, csönd lesz. Úgy negyed óra múlva egyikük megkérdezi a sértődékeny asztaltárstól:
- Elnézést uram, néger viccet szabad mesélni?
- Azt szabad.
- Két néger találkozik. Egyik így szól: "Te Kohn..."kiss


----------



## misslaura (2009 Július 17)

sziasztok , ma tenyleg alkoholmentes napom van ! 
jo nagy höseg vot itt is ma , ásványviz citrommal eszt iszok most jo sokat !
elke jol megnevetettel a törtenettel , jo mesemondo 

mindenkinek szeretettel , laura


----------



## elke (2009 Július 17)

redlion írta:


> Én küldök neked ilyet a második körbe, és egy viccet!
> Csatolás megtekintése 315332
> Három ember űl egy asztalnál a kocsmában. Ketten megállás nélkül zsidó vicceket mesélnek. A harmadik egy fél óra után megszólal:
> - Uraim, ezt vagy nagyon gyorsan abbahagyják, vagy lecsukatom magukat! Higyjék el, el tudom intézni!
> ...


 
:lol: hát felnyerítettem én is
:lol:

Laura jöhet a dinnyére a citromos üdítő


----------



## napdap (2009 Július 17)

Micsoda "sláger" lett a Jégbor e melegben....Nem oly rég /ugy két éve/ jártam egy nagyon klassz Sajt Fesztiválon ahol azért az "alkohol gyártok" is képviseltették magukat. Egy "volt barátom,vagy hogy is mondjam..." aki nőből volt hát megkostolta nem sokáig tartó unszolásra a finom Jégbort....Meleg volt,hatása is volt,de aztmondta finom itóka volt...nincs több?...Volt!
Azért inkább a viz és a józanság....

Kedves Laura hol tartasz koviubi ügyben?...nehogy ujból érjen vigyázz ám...


----------



## misslaura (2009 Július 17)

napdap, a koviubi 2x erhet ?  
ma neztem , mar zavaros !


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 17)

Halihó!!
Vége a hétmek, Hurrrrrrááá! Hét vége, majd egy hét szabi!

 
Fizetek mindenkinek egy mitiszikot


----------



## napdap (2009 Július 17)

icebreaker írta:


> Halihó!!
> Vége a hétmek, Hurrrrrrááá! Hét vége, majd egy hét szabi!
> 
> 
> Fizetek mindenkinek egy mitiszikot


 
Na jó szabit finom itókákkal....
Ha Te fizetsz nem e lehetne e egész héten e fitetni nekünk e a mit iszunkat... amig szabin leszel....e?


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 17)

napdap írta:


> Na jó szabit finom itókákkal....
> Ha Te fizetsz nem e lehetne e egész héten e fitetni nekünk e a mit iszunkat... amig szabin leszel....e?



Így vírtoláliusan nem hiszemhogy akadása lenne.
Amikor gép közelben leszek, kikérem, ígérem.)
Kezdetnek egy igazi Krími vörösbor.
(nehéz, testes, és vörös léttére édes)
(kis málna, szóda, és elmegy ilyenkor is.)


----------



## napdap (2009 Július 18)

misslaura írta:


> napdap, a koviubi 2x erhet ?
> ma neztem , mar zavaros !


 
Szia Laura! Akkor ha a limonádéd után is zavarosnak látod az már jóóó ....ajánlom holnap öntsd egy nagy edénybe az ubikat,de olyan edénykébe ami a hűtőbe befér,e műveletek közben a meleg miatt Védd magad hűtött sörrel....szürd le az koviubi levet és öntsd az ubira,majd irány a hűtő....speed hűtés,zsiroskenyérke kenés és kezdödhet a koviubi lakoma....

Várom-várjuk a beszámolot koviubi ügyben,a hogyan sikerült,izlet e fejezetre gondoltam....
Online kostolóra belehet nevezni?????
Jó étvágyat!


----------



## napdap (2009 Július 18)

Sziasztok! Fő az egészség....reggel jól esik egy kis kisérő a pálinkára....
"hoztam" is belőlle egy dobozkával....


----------



## misslaura (2009 Július 18)

sziasztok ,
ujdonsag koviubi ügyben 
leszürtem , nagyon jo lett , talan a fokhagyma egy kicsit sok volt 
ropogos finom ! most a hütöbe van !, de nemsokaig  
szoval ma nalam koviubi nap van !


----------



## napdap (2009 Július 18)

misslaura írta:


> sziasztok ,
> ujdonsag koviubi ügyben
> leszürtem , nagyon jo lett , talan a fokhagyma egy kicsit sok volt
> ropogos finom ! most a hütöbe van !, de nemsokaig
> szoval ma nalam koviubi nap van !


 
Gratula Laura koviubi a pocakba... Szerintem már készitheted rutinossan a következő adagot....

Küldöm az ubihoz a "mellékeseket"...Jó étvágyat 



 

 

És Kedves Laura a Lényeg.....


----------



## redlion (2009 Július 18)

Napdap! Te most szivatsz? 

:33:

Vadat és halat, s mi jó falat
Szem-szájnak ingere,
Sürgő csoport, száz ... hord,
Hogy nézni is tereh;

Itt is hagylak benneteket, megyek az aszkéta életundorosok topikjába!


----------



## napdap (2009 Július 18)

Sorry csak Laurának lett küldve a koviubi mellé....azért néha igen finom tud lenni egy kis házi zsiros kenyérke...hát Te már nem emlékszel a Gyerekkor ebbéli szépségére....késő estig játék az utcán...zsiroskenyér a kajánk...gyümölcsöt ad a szomszéd fája az árok partján?...
A hal és vad viszont nállam a legkedveltebbek közé sorolt élelem....Az a baj lassan már csak az itóka marad,mert hal az kevés..../talán a Tescoban/...a vad meg drága,hátha még a vadőr az erdőt járja...


----------



## misslaura (2009 Július 18)

Itt is hagylak benneteket, megyek az aszkéta életundorosok topikjába!:razz::razz: 

Az meg merre van ? csak azert kerdem , nehogyman oda tevedjek !
inkabb eszek zsiroskenyeret hagymaval !


----------



## napdap (2009 Július 18)

misslaura írta:


> Itt is hagylak benneteket, megyek az aszkéta életundorosok topikjába!:razz::razz:
> 
> Az meg merre van ? csak azert kerdem , nehogyman oda tevedjek !
> inkabb eszek zsiroskenyeret hagymaval !


 
Helyes...helyes...de a koviubi el ne maradjon...
Ugye izlik és micsoda finomság hűtve?...


----------



## napdap (2009 Július 18)

Este van Pesten, a sarkon k...... állnak, 
A rendőrők az autóikban fánkot zabálnak. 
Kihalt az utca és kihalt a város, 
Elaludt minden mi egészségre káros.
Egy napon, mikor Micimackónak semmi dolga nem akadt, 
Eszébe jutott, hogy inni kéne valami nagyon habosat. 
Elment tehát a kocsmába, s rábukott tíz korsóra, 
S végül meredten tekintett az aznap evett borsóra. 
így hát elindult, hazafelé, tökrészegen, mint egy ló. 
Arra gondolt, otthon talán akad egy kis innivaló. 
S hogy jobban legyen, ugrándozott, jó nagyokat esett. 
S a sörökre való tekintettel énekelni kezdett: 
Refr.: 
Minél inkább habozik, annál inkább jó a sör, 
Minél inkább jó a sör, annál inkább habozik. 
Jó a sör és habzik - zik - zik, 
Micimackó elázik - zik - zik. 



 

 

 

 

 kakukk tojás

Ismert kocsmai körökben az az általános nézet, 
S köztudott, hogy Micimackó is állandóan részeg. 
és ez nem csak afféle szereny vélemény, 
Határozottan állítom, hogy tény, tény, tény! 
Ezért, hogyha inni akarsz, mert nem vagy részeg, mint egy ló 
Kell, hogy legyen a bárszekrényben eltéve innivaló. 
Igy aztán, ha a kocsma zárva, s Micimackó megszomjazik, 
Megkóstól egy hordónyi sört, alaposan, fenékig. 
Micimackó a barátom, s gyakran lerészegedünk. 
Másnap reggel, az árokparton fejfájással ébredünk. 
és tanultunk egy verset is, és most már kívülről tudom, 
Ha részeg vagyok, s van még hangom, mindíg ezt dúdolgatom! 
Refr.: 
Minél inkább habozik, annál inkább jó a sör, 
Minél inkább jó a sör, annál inkább habozik. 
Jó a sör és habzik - zik - zik, 
Micimackó elázik - zik - zik.


----------



## misslaura (2009 Július 21)

Napdap , a vers nagyon tetszett 
reg nemjart man erre senki ugylatom ! mi lettvelük kidöltek a hösegben ? 
na , gyorsan igyanak valamit ! ezt a sört mindenkinek ajalom aki szereti !


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 21)

misslaura írta:


> reg nemjart man erre senki ugylatom ! mi lettvelük kidöltek a hösegben ?
> na , gyorsan igyanak valamit ! ezt a sört mindenkinek ajalom aki szereti !



Én benézek, ha enged a szerver. nemtommér, de főleg esténként be sem tudok lépni, nemhogy feltölteni.

Amúgy szabdságon vagyok a héten, így csak döglöm és iszom
(nemiga zám)
Letörlöma pultot, megütögetem a csapos fejit, csak hogyelne felejcsen, aszán hagyok itten egy körre valót.
Pá jinka!


----------



## misslaura (2009 Július 21)

Ice , az igaz , mán aliglehet ide bejutni , enis csak este kesön jövök , mer nappal nemérekra , tudod a viragarulas 
demost ittis jo melegvan , oszt nagyon lelassultam énis , 
Üdv:laura


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 22)

misslaura írta:


> I
> demost ittis jo melegvan , oszt nagyon lelassultam énis ,
> Üdv:laura



Naja! A virágokat el kell adni
Jó lett a kovászos?

Zsíroskenyér, utánna jó bajor sör. (Ott neked nem is mondanám a fröccsöt

Üdv.: Ice


----------



## napdap (2009 Július 22)

Sziasztok! baromi meleg van már a bajor sör sem az igazi...küldök nektek egy kis hűsitőt....







Ez sem rossz....a meleg megtette a hatását...


----------



## misslaura (2009 Július 23)

Mekkora vihar vot ma itt !, aztan meg sütött a nap rögtön , (na erre montak nalunk , hogy "veri az ördög a felesigit " 
koviubi nagyon jo lett 
az egyik ismerösöm , megkerdezte -Was ist Das ?
Én - Koviubi in Ungarisch 
Na jövöhete jöhet a következö adag , mer elfogyott mind ! 
Üdv: Laura


----------



## napdap (2009 Július 24)

Sziasztok mindenkinek kiváhok kellemes lightos alkohollal dúsitotttt hétvégét...Laura mehet az utánpotlás ubi???

Részeg ez a kakas, az éjjel berúgott.
Hiába kéred, hallgasson hiába zavarod
Egyre csak azt harsogja itt a reggel
Ébredni kell, feled az álmokat el!


----------



## napdap (2009 Július 24)

Tomból a nyár,dúl a hőség....jó bor kéne már...megvan már a jó bor s hozzá a recept...meglátod cimborám szerelmes leszel...

Rozmarig bor a neve a hűség igazi leve...
ime itt a receptje mindenkinek...

Végy 1 l édes fehérbort a jobbikból,tégy egy üres boros flaska aljába 3-4cm-es Rozmarig ágacskát és csurgass rá vagy 2 kanálnyi mézet...
fogd a borocskádat és öntsd a flaskába...rejtsd el a pince-kamra sötét zugába..hagyd aludni vagy 3 napig...3 nap után ébrezd fel és mindennap kostolgass vagy 1 dl belőlle...na meglásd milyen erős lesz a szived..mikor ezt érzed hát kostoltasd csak meg kiszemelt kedveseddel...aki hamarossan szerelemre lobban...tőle...

Ez volt a recept...megyek és ezt én is elteszem...
Kivánok nektek jó és kellemes hétvégét...


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 24)

misslaura írta:


> Én - Koviubi in Ungarisch
> Na jövöhete jöhet a következö adag , mer elfogyott mind !
> Üdv: Laura




hefebrot gurke, vagy gurke mit hefe?

Jó kis hazai ízek. Kolbász zsíros kenyérrel.
De kiváló egy kis bratwursttal is. Amit imádtam, az utcai grillcsirke árusokat. Vannak még? Kértem egyet de azok nem akkora griffek voltak, mint felénk. benyomtam egy egészet, és kértem még egy felet
utánna habzó, jó paulaner....
Na Laura, előszetteda zemlékeket, most mehetek enni,meg inni.

Jó hétvégét a zösszes kartácsnőnek és Kartácsnak.)


----------



## redlion (2009 Július 25)

misslaura írta:


> Itt is hagylak benneteket, megyek az aszkéta életundorosok topikjába!:razz::razz:
> 
> Az meg merre van ? csak azert kerdem , nehogyman oda tevedjek !
> inkabb eszek zsiroskenyeret hagymaval !


 
Szasztok!kiss
Inkább elmentem Erdélybe! Ettem ittam finomakat, a hegyi levegő is besegitett! Jó piros pecsenyésre égtem!
Csatolás megtekintése 317483 Csatolás megtekintése 317484 Csatolás megtekintése 317485


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 25)

redlion írta:


> Szasztok!kiss
> Inkább elmentem Erdélybe! Ettem ittam...



Már a képek is felforgatás számba mennek.

NAgyonjól néznek ki, hát még az ízük.

Merre jártál?

A hegyi pisztrángot nem próbáltad, vagy a pacal csorbát?


----------



## misslaura (2009 Július 25)

_Ice, a bratwurst mit senf et meg mindeg lehet kapni, igaz en keveset eszek belölük , csak nagyon ritkan 
redlion, ennyi finomsag lattan nagyon ehes leszek !
föleg a kaposztara mar nagyon regen nem ettem 
napdap, hogy te milyen szep nagy sasmadar lettel igy egyszeribül 
mondcsak , milyen nemü ? ( na valahogy csak sikerül kikerdezelek ) most Münchenbe vagyok , szülinapom van , es rohattul esik az esö 
vihar van , nemtudok sehova menni , pedig mar ott kene legyek a
francba ! :33:
sziasztok :laura 


_


----------



## redlion (2009 Július 25)

icebreaker írta:


> Már a képek is felforgatás számba mennek.
> 
> NAgyonjól néznek ki, hát még az ízük.
> 
> ...


 
Szia Ice!
Finom bezony! Szovátán voltam, de elcsörögtünk a Gyilkos-tóhoz le egészen a békás-szorosig. A pacalt nem szeretem, mert láttam mikor anyám a kádban mosta a bendőt, egy életre beoltott ellene.
De a sült pisztrángot csak egy helyen eszem, méghozzá Remetén (Remeti), na az a király, fokhagyával sült krumplival, leöblitve egy kis finom fehér, fahordóban érlelt szőlőlével!
Csatolás megtekintése 317727


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 25)

redlion írta:


> Szia Ice!
> Finom bezony! Szovátán voltam, ...



Én szeretem a pacalt. a legfinomabb pacalcsorbát Szejkén ettem, a fürdő melleti étteremben. De a többi étel is finom volt.
Itthon pörköltnek szoktam főzni, hol csülökkel, hol babbal.
Na arra is lehet inni
Pisztrángozni évente Szilvásváradra szoktunk elmenni. A füstöltet fenn a tenyészetnél, a sültet meg a leg egyszerűbb helyen, a kisállomással szembeni kifőzdében. Itt a legfinomabb.


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 25)

misslaura írta:


> [ szülinapom van ,
> 
> [/I]




LAURA! SOK BOLDOGSÁGOT KÍVÁNOK!!​
(No, meg iszom is az egézségedre

A virág saját kertből való


----------



## redlion (2009 Július 25)

misslaura írta:


> ....
> 
> 
> _Münchenbe vagyok , szülinapom van , ...._


 
Laura!
Isten éltessen, nőjj nagyra, én nekem nincs kertem, virágot küldeni nem tudok, de...

Csatolás megtekintése 317748 és Csatolás megtekintése 317749


----------



## redlion (2009 Július 25)

icebreaker írta:


> Én szeretem a pacalt. a legfinomabb pacalcsorbát Szejkén ettem, a fürdő melleti étteremben. De a többi étel is finom volt.
> Itthon pörköltnek szoktam főzni, hol csülökkel, hol babbal.
> Na arra is lehet inni
> Pisztrángozni évente Szilvásváradra szoktunk elmenni. A füstöltet fenn a tenyészetnél, a sültet meg a leg egyszerűbb helyen, a kisállomással szembeni kifőzdében. Itt a legfinomabb.


 
Feltétlen elmegyünk, ha nem idén, de jövőre biztos. Kösz a tippet! Mindent szeretek ami a vízben úszik, kivéve a polipot.
Amúgy is régóta el akarok menni Szilvásváradra!
Jó éjt mindnyájotoknak!


----------



## senor de Marimar (2009 Július 26)

Utólag is: Sok Boldog Szülinapot Laura! 
és sajnos még a a házamtól se tudok mozdulni, nemhogy még kiránduljak.


----------



## Honeyadry (2009 Július 26)

Ez nagyonérdekesen hangzik!




Melitta írta:


> A kocsmat hamaros megnyitjuk Cyberfalunkban meg egy kis renovalas szuksegeltetik.
> Bozgo Mocsing vedege mindenki egy pofa sorre! :wink:


----------



## misslaura (2009 Július 27)

Köszönöm , nagyon kedvesek vagytok , hogy ram gondoltatok 
a virag nagyon szep Ice  , nagyon szép kerted lehet !
senor de Marimar , köszönöm  csak nem vagy beteg ? 
Ujra itthon , es sok munka , üdv mindenkinek :laura


----------



## napdap (2009 Július 27)

Szia Laura! 
Utolag is kivánok én is Boldog Szülinapot!







Fogadd szeretettel már már rendhagyó ajándékomat:



 Egy kis sült Fácán


----------



## misslaura (2009 Július 27)

Hü napdap , ennyi finomsag lattan ugy megeheztem , de man kesö van , 
nemeszek  a koviubi holnap jön , mert piacon veszem az uborkat sajat termelötöl , Fácán ? nyam , nyam ....de jo lehet 
Jajj , nagyon kedvesek vagytok , tenyleg !  laura


----------



## napdap (2009 Július 27)

misslaura írta:


> Hü napdap , ennyi finomsag lattan ugy megeheztem , de man kesö van ,
> nemeszek  a koviubi holnap jön , mert piacon veszem az uborkat sajat termelötöl , Fácán ? nyam , nyam ....de jo lehet
> Jajj , nagyon kedvesek vagytok , tenyleg !  laura


 
Kedvesc Laura egészségedre! Soha nincs késő semmihez....Te ezt nem tudtad?...

Szia!kiss


----------



## Lopakodó Hold (2009 Július 28)

*Amatőr vagyok én itt...*



Melitta írta:


> A kocsmat hamaros megnyitjuk Cyberfalunkban meg egy kis renovalas szuksegeltetik.
> Bozgo Mocsing vedege mindenki egy pofa sorre! :wink:


SZERVUSZ, lehet, hogy ki leszek rugva, nem jó helyre irtam, az igazsághoz tartozik uj vagyok és nem tudom, mit hol kéne tennem,hogy rendben haladjanak a dolgok itt. Üdv.: L.H.


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 28)

Lopakodó Hold írta:


> SZERVUSZ, lehet, hogy ki leszek rugva, nem jó helyre irtam, az igazsághoz tartozik uj vagyok és nem tudom, mit hol kéne tennem,hogy rendben haladjanak a dolgok itt. Üdv.: L.H.


 Ide minden jótét lélek jöhet, írhat, amit akar, csak ne politizáljon, és ne köpködjön
Jelszó:
*bármely stílben, ....DE! - nem bármely hangnemben!*​*Eszta csehót a nyeevtanban gyengébbek hasznájják komfirmáltabb szaloncsevejre - néha beszóni egy kis (baráti) fricskára.*

*Lehetide a magyarember irodaami szépcségű nyelvezettyébei sírni (Máméne lehetne?!), Sőt! Ez lyoggaa eevár 6ó. Csakmi eppáran, Máni Ákosok hasznájjuka magyar ember természetes cépcségű szövegit, deha bárkit zavar, nyugottan szólyon (Maly mekkeressük!!!), osz Mc prób állunk erőtlencséget venni a szertelen hányavetinkön!*


----------



## encimama (2009 Július 28)

redlion,hahó, encimama vagyok, bébi......megismersz????? pusszantalak canadából,alig találtam rád.....jó a kép....otthoni finomság.....jó légy,és irj ha tudsz.puszi


----------



## napdap (2009 Július 29)

encimama írta:


> redlion,hahó, encimama vagyok, bébi......megismersz????? pusszantalak canadából,alig találtam rád.....jó a kép....otthoni finomság.....jó légy,és irj ha tudsz.puszi


 

Szia encimama...lehet redlion "elveszett a finomságok" közepette ippeg.....redlion barátod csak jön...megy....hol Erdélybe...hol D.......
Aztán monndd csak encimama mily idő van felétek?....

Szia.....


----------



## napdap (2009 Július 29)

Pálinkás jó reggelt mindenkinek!

Merre vagytok comborák?????Nagyon ncsendes a kocsma már....
Ice hogy telt a szabadság?????volt minden "mint szem...szájnak ingere"?

Szia Laura! Szülinapod ota alig vagy itt a "talponállónkba"....
hiányzol...meg a koviubik....

Sziasztok!


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 29)

napdap írta:


> Merre vagytok comborák?????Nagyon ncsendes a kocsma már....
> Ice hogy telt a szabadság?????volt minden "mint szem...szájnak ingere"?


 
halihó!
Eltelt gyorsan, otthon, csendesen, egy kis tespedéssel, kertezéssel, film, és zenegyüjtemény rendezésével, eszegetéssel.... 
Benésztem én ide, de nem volt forgalom. Hijjába, meg nem beszél a zember a kocsmába.
Belöki az ajtót, és csak annyit mondd: sört!

Azééé módosítom, me a zelőbb a két lekkfontosabbat kihagytam:

hallét, és csüllökk pörköltet fősztem, utóbbit a nyár slágerével,, kovászos, pardon (azaz exkuzemoá, mer műveltis vagyok) a sértéssért, Kovászos Uborkával


----------



## napdap (2009 Július 29)

Klassz dogok mik Veled történtek Ice...Jó dolog hogy itten vagy mán a kocsmában...cimboráid társaságában...no a forgalom az mán csak ilyen...este felé pláne...nagy a tömeg az "ivóba"...várni kell hát a viritykóra....
Cimborák mi csak várjunk...várjunk lassan csak sorra kerülünk az "ivóba"....türerelem..mondja a "csapos"...aztán tova megy....

Szia Ice és Mindenki....


----------



## redlion (2009 Július 29)

napdap írta:


> Szia encimama...lehet redlion "elveszett a finomságok" közepette ippeg.....redlion barátod csak jön...megy....hol Erdélybe...hol D.......
> Aztán monndd csak encimama mily idő van felétek?....
> 
> Szia.....


 
Hahó Napdap! Ippeg itt vagyok. Hova lett a sasod?


----------



## napdap (2009 Július 29)

Szevasz...látlak...elszállt mert most más szelek járnak..de igen kedvezőek....üres a kocsma...milesz a "csapossal"???????

Egészségedre és mindenkiére...én fizetek a sas....


----------



## misslaura (2009 Július 29)

Nemtüntem én el, csak csavarogtam egy kicsit 
olvasgattam ,de megszolalni nemmertem en !
merr ott nagyon komoly dolgokrol szol am a vita ,oszt hamar 
letámadnak ha butasagot mondol  kepzeljetek az egyik alak 
meg grofnönek hivott , na erre gyorsan elszalattam , mer en 
nemhagyom am magam ! en egy becsületes viragaruslany vagyok


----------



## napdap (2009 Július 29)

Szia Laura! Jobban jársz csak...ha Te itt maradsz a cimboráknál...
ne is menj külhonba...ott nincs se kocsma...se pia...


----------



## misslaura (2009 Július 29)

hat az ugyvan hogy én csak este érekra , mer akkor vagyok csak itthon , akkor meg nagy a tolongas is mostanaba , mer sokan vagyunk , jönnek mennek az emberek , 
Ice mar dolgozol ?
Napdap , mondcsak nö vagy vagy ferfi ? man csak azert kerdezem 
mer ez itt fontos , mer itt mindenki tugya a masikrul  
nehogyman szerelmet vajjak neked  mer az Icel man gyanusok 
is votunk annyit ittunkman együtt .
jo zavaros lettem , ( minta koviubi amikor 3 napos  )
eszembe jutott egy jokis törtenet , majd elmondom ! 
joejt :laura


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 29)

misslaura írta:


> olvasgattam ,de megszolalni nemmertem en !



Hol az a hejj? Szóllasz, hogy hejj, kőmá a vitéssék, oszmá megyünk is segíteni. Mire valók a címborák
Amugyis Akcijó van


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 29)

napdap írta:


> ne is menj külhonba...ott nincs se kocsma...se pia...



Azéé esz így, ebbena formában nem tejesen igasz, me jóravaló csibész sztrovacsekkek mindenhol mekktanájják a maguk kocsmáját.
Abbana városban, ahol Laura lakik, ottis vannak. én tanussítom, pedik a tanusítás nem kifejeszettenéletbisztonságos mekkszollalás, rendörhatosságilag mekk föllek


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 29)

misslaura írta:


> hat az ugyvan hogy én csak este érekra , mer akkor vagyok csak itthon , akkor meg nagy a tolongas is mostanaba , mer sokan vagyunk , jönnek mennek az emberek ,
> Ice mar dolgozol ?



Bizon, csak egy hét volt, ez elment itthon. Majd augusztusban lesz két hetem.
Majd meséld el a történést.
_
jo zavaros lettem , ( minta koviubi amikor 3 napos )_

Majd kiforrja magát, csak idő kell neki

A virágokat meg locsojjad, elne hervaggyanak

Jó éjt, azaz Pá Lyinka, vagy Pál Inka vagymi...)


----------



## misslaura (2009 Július 29)

Na jo akkor elmondom ,
hat az ugyvot , hogy a tavaly ota van egy kutyam , de nem itt 
nalam hanem nagyvaradon ahun votam a tavaly .
az ugy vot ,hogy egyiknap setalnii vot kedvem egyedül , es egy villamos megalloba tevedtem , gondoltam felülök man ra , ugyis 
reg nemvotam villamoson , ( mer en nagyon nem szeretem magamat mutogatni , inkabb különutakon jarok )
a nagy hösegbe , egy fa allatt feküdt egy kutya , mar aszthittem hogy nemél , gondoltam magamba , hogylehet ilyen hogy senki 
nem veszi eszre ? amint többen lettünk a megalloba , egyszercsak felalt  Hat eza kutya ugynezett ki mint Cheplin kutyaja egy nemafilmben ! es olyan 7 probas is volt  elkezdett kodulni , meghatovolt ahogy mindenkihez odament , ranezett es aztan lehajtotta a fejet , tovabbment , sorba mindenkihez 
aztan visszament a fa alla es lefeküdt ujra , hullanak arcazva magat ! senki eszre sem vette  egymasutan epitik a templomokat , es egy szegeny kutya a szemük lattan pusztul el !
hat mozgositottam a baratokat , gondoskodnak rola , de nem haggya magat befogni , szereti a szabadsagat ! 
Joejt :laura


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 30)

Laura! Tetszett a történeted. Neked ijjjen aranyszíved van?
Találtam egy hasonló mesét:
*Kutya egy mese*
Az erdô alján, a bokor tövén már csak egy kicsi kutya rejtôzött. Öten voltak egykor: izmosak, gömbölyűek és vidám kedvűk. Kutyamama óvta ôket széltôl-víztôl, erôs nap fényétôl, esô hűvösétôl – mi lehet jobb ennél? Kutyamama a szabad ég alatt élt – evett, amit talált, ami így, nyáron egész jó mulatság, mert itt-ott kitesznek mindenféle földi jót: vasárnapi ebéd morzsáit, kiszáradt süteményvéget, és ó, még csontokat is, néha nem is keveset. Ez ám a kutyaélet!





De eljött a nyár vége, ritkulóban voltak a kerítések elé kitett tálak, az ízes-grízes maradékok – a boldogságmorzsákat már a verebek is felcsipegették. Ez ám a kutya élet! És egy nap kutyamama nem jött vissza. Mi lett vele? Talán csak a Szél tudja, a mindenhova befújó; talán csak a Nap látta, a mindent megvilágító; talán csak az Esô hallotta, a mindent tisztára mosó…
És ott maradt az öt gömbölyű, vidám kedvű;, szôrös-borzos kiskutya. Vajon mi lesz veletek? Vajon ki lesz veletek? Kutyamama nem jött többé – hol lehetsz, te oltalmazó, testeddel melengetô? Az öt gömbölyű, vidám kedvű, szôrös-borzos kiskutya, bizony, nagy bajban volt. S mert enni kell, elindultak világot látni. Tarisznyájukban nem volt hamuban sült pogácsa, és bizony sajnos az utak mentén sem kolbászból volt a kerítés. Elôször csapatosan meneteltek, de az öt éhes bendônek bizony kevés volt a szerencsében talált falat – így a keresztutak közepén elváltak egymástól, és külön folytatták világlátó csavargásukat. Idejük végtelen volt és céltalan. Övék volt az ég, a levegô, a folyók tükre.
Esténként az erdô alján, a bokor tövén találkoztak újra és újra – egyre kevesebben. Hol maradtatok le? Mi történt veletek? A kicsi kutya nem tudta.
Már csak egymaga rejtôzött ott el éjszakára, a kövér képű Hold alatt. Nem értem, hova visznek, nem értem, mi lesz velem – gondolta, amikor felnyalábolták és kicsi kosárba rakták nevetô szájú gyerekek.
Egymásra találás, így szokták mondani. Lett ennivaló, meleg fészek, boldogságmorzsák minden este – csak jaj, a folyó tükrét, azt tudná feledni…​ 
Mirtse Zsuzsa írása​ 
(Akár a te kutyádról is szólhatna)


----------



## misslaura (2009 Július 31)

Laura! Tetszett a történeted. Neked ijjjen aranyszíved van?

Igen , azert jarok a kocsmaba ! 
a te törteneted is nagyon tetszett , erre a kutyara gondoltam , 
csak az enyem öregebb es piszkosabb , meg mindeg odajar a parkba 
kap mindeg enni a lakoktol , de sokszor eltünik , programja van !


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Július 31)

Sziasztok!
Megint péntek)

Egy máánásat, megamit isztok!
Csapos mulatunk(időt)

Holnap a Filmmúzeum csatornán lesz az említett chaplin film, most,hogy szóba jött, meg is fogom nézni.


----------



## misslaura (2009 Július 31)

Holnap a Filmmúzeum csatornán lesz az említett chaplin film, most,hogy szóba jött, meg is fogom nézni. 

Jolteszed ! , közbe gondolj a kutyamra !  ma megint sokaig 
fennleszek , es sokat beszelek majd  
legyetek a vendégem , ezt iszok most egy finom Rosé


----------



## redlion (2009 Július 31)

Megfigyeltétek már hogy az igazi "nagyok" keveset beszélnek! A tett halála az okoskodás. Nézzétek meg Chaplin oscar-dij átadását (ezen a videón úgy a harmadik perctől látható Ő). Nagyon emberi!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3Pl-qvA1X8


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Augusztus 1)

*Nyári Lecsó*

Laura!

Egy újabb nyári kaja, amit megmutathatsz a bajoroknak

*Nyári Lecsó *Ice módra. Ez nem feltétlen így van az elején mindenkinél
Kimész a kertbe, és szedsz hagymát, paprikát, paradicsomot (1).
Innen már egyforma. Összevágod a hagymát, paprikát karikákra. A paradicsomot keresztben kettévágod, magját, levét kinyomod, majd cikkekre vágod. (2)
Két szelet húsos füstölt szallonnát feldarabolva olajon átsütöd, rá a hagymát. két percig dínszteled, (3)
rá a paprikát , bele a karikára vágott 4-6 darab virslit, és íznek pár karika szárazkolbászt. (4)Ezeket 4 percig párolod,
bele a paradicsomot. ezzel 3 percig párolódik, bele egy késhegynyi piros őrölt paprika, meg csipet só. (5)
Közben felverünk 4-esetleg 6 tojást, és ráöntjük. (6) ezzel is fő 3-4 percig. és készen is van. (7)
Tálaljuk, esszük (8)
Utána ki mit szeret, leöblíti. Én bevallom, nagy korsó bodzaszörppel nyomattam le


----------



## napdap (2009 Augusztus 1)

icebreaker írta:


> Laura!
> 
> Egy újabb nyári kaja, amit megmutathatsz a bajoroknak
> 
> ...


 
Húúúú Ice....ez nagyon jól néz mán ki.....képzeld el ezt a finomságot... egy szép nyári este...kint a szabadba....bográcsba....közben nézed a csillagokat...hallod a tűz a szikrák pattogását....á megyek is mán...soha nem lesz este???...


----------



## misslaura (2009 Augusztus 1)

Ice , ennyi finomsag lattan nagyon megehezek !
magamnak biztosan megcsinalom majd , de a barataim 
nemhiszem hogy megeszik ,mar a szalonna miatt sem !
Tudod , szigoru ez a divat vilag , mar nembirom hallgatni 
a nyavogasukat , az alakuk miatt , de bele kell ferjenek 
azokba a diseinruhakba  , amit valahol a vilag masik reszen 
egy homokos divattervezö keszitett , aki a nöi alakot csak a 
probababarol ismeri , es semmiert a vilagon nem fogna meg egy nöi mellet ! es ezek mondjak meg hogy kell egy nö kinezzen ! 

A paradicsomot keresztben kettévágod, magját, levét kinyomod, majd cikkekre vágod.

Miert kell a magjat , levet kinyomni ?


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Augusztus 1)

napdap írta:


> egy szép nyári este...kint a szabadba....bográcsba....közben nézed a csillagokat...hallod a tűz a szikrák pattogását....á megyek is mán...soha nem lesz este???...



Kihagytam, hogy szoktam bográcsban is, de általában ebben az öreganyámféle ócskasütőben, már igen régóta. Ha gyorsabban akarom, és nem töltöm az időt a tűzeléssel. akkor gázon készül.

de azért így is ehető


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Augusztus 1)

misslaura írta:


> Ice , ennyi finomsag lattan nagyon megehezek !
> 
> Tudod , szigoru ez a divat vilag , mar nembirom hallgatni
> a nyavogasukat
> Miert kell a magjat , levet kinyomni ?



Hát te nemis virágot árulsz?

A sok paradicsomlétől, kicsit savas lenne a hatása, elnyomná az ízeket. Ígyis enged levet. A mag meg nem annyira gusztusos.
(pedig szalonna nélkül lájktosan nemis igazi.)


----------



## napdap (2009 Augusztus 1)

icebreaker írta:


> Kihagytam, hogy szoktam bográcsban is, de általában ebben az öreganyámféle ócskasütőben, már igen régóta. Ha gyorsabban akarom, és nem töltöm az időt a tűzeléssel. akkor gázon készül.
> 
> de azért így is ehető


 
Te Ice...tudod még jók azok a ránk maraddt őreganyánk féle cuccok...azok a békebeliek ám az igaziak....no majd egy kis bográcsos csülkős pacalra vagy vörös boros őzpörire a vendégem vagy...persze Laurát sem hagyjuk ám ki...nehogy má diétázzon....


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Augusztus 1)

napdap írta:


> Te Ice...tudod még jók azok a ránk maraddt őreganyánk féle cuccok...azok a békebeliek ám az igaziak....no majd egy kis bográcsos csülkős pacalra vagy vörös boros őzpörire a vendégem vagy...persze Laurát sem hagyjuk ám ki...nehogy má diétázzon....



Na ezek is finom étkek
Nekem is van beszerezve igazi öntöttvas lábas, és serpenyőis. ?eg sima öntötvas plattni,amit a gázra szoktam rátenni, ha azon kell valamit sütni.
Elég jól feltalálom magam a konyhában is

Persze, hogy Laurát nemhagyjuk


----------



## redlion (2009 Augusztus 1)

misslaura írta:


> Tudod , szigoru ez a divat vilag , mar nembirom hallgatni
> a nyavogasukat , az alakuk miatt , de bele kell ferjenek
> azokba a diseinruhakba  , amit valahol a vilag masik reszen
> egy homokos divattervezö keszitett , aki a nöi alakot csak a
> probababarol ismeri , es semmiert a vilagon nem fogna meg egy nöi mellet ! es ezek mondjak meg hogy kell egy nö kinezzen !


 
He-he! Nő mellét, hát élve sem láthatott igazi nőt!:33: 
Biztosan ilyennek látják a nagy divattervezők a 0-ás méretű nőket. Látszik is milyen boldog! 
M.Monroe-t kövérnek látják a maiak. Hülyék!










icebreaker írta:


> *Nyári Lecsó *Ice módra. Ez nem feltétlen így van az elején mindenkinél
> Kimész a kertbe, és szedsz


 
Én ma ezt ettem, de Ice, szivesen cseréltem volna veled!
Hagymás rostélyos párolva 
70-80 dkg rostélyos (hátszín),3 fej hagyma, liszt, zsiradék, só, bors, egy kanál lecsó. 
A rostélyost szeletekre vágjuk és kiverjük. Sóval, borssal megszórjuk, lisztbe forgatjuk és forró zsírban pirosra sütjük. 
A zsírban aranysárgára pirítjuk a vékony szeletekre vágott hagymát, rárakjuk a húst, feltöltjük fél pohár vízzel, hozzátesszük a lecsót és fedő alatt puhára pároljuk, közben a vizet még pótoljuk és a szeleteket megmozgatjuk nehogy lesüljenek. 
Időnként meg is fordítjuk és a hagymás mártást is jól felkavarjuk. 
Krumplipürével, salátával tálaljuk.


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Augusztus 1)

Redlion! Neijjeszgess avvala csajjal, felsírok éjjel.
Akkor, má inkább Monró

Azt a kaját is szeretem.
(mitnem?, kerdené a zasszony)


----------



## misslaura (2009 Augusztus 1)

Ugyertem a viragarulassal 
azthiszem mi mostman többet eszünk mint iszunk ,
remelem nem rug ki benünket a kocsmaros , dehat a kocsmaba beszelni is szoktak , nem ? Na egeszsegünkre akkor !!kiss


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Augusztus 1)

misslaura írta:


> azthiszem mi mostman többet eszünk mint iszunk ,
> remelem nem rug ki benünket a kocsmaros ,



Miért ne ennénk. Arra csúszik a jóféle nedű.
Ha a csapos meg szól,beleütgettyük a fejit a púútba.)

(szép derék férfinépek élenek arra, vigyázz velük)


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Augusztus 1)

misslaura írta:


>



.....Trink, trink, Brüderlein, trink,
lass doch die Sorgen zu Haus!
Trink, trink, Brüderlein, trink,
lass doch die Sorgen zu Haus!
Meide den Kummer und meide den Schmerz, 
dann ist das Leben ein Scherz!
Meide den Kummer und meide den Schmerz,
dann ist das Leben ein Scherz! 


Bei Freunden, Frau’n und Liedern beruhigst du oft dein Herz,
doch kommt der Gram bald wieder, zu ihm gesellt sich der Schmerz.
So wie sie neu erscheinen die Sorgen, Kummer, Pein, 
fang’ nur nicht an zu weinen, schenk dir ein Gläschen ein:


----------



## misslaura (2009 Augusztus 2)

...persze Laurát sem hagyjuk ám ki...nehogy má diétázzon.... 

Hat tudod nem is lenne szep dolog ! 
dietazni nem szoktam , de azert megnezem mit eszek !
tudod a divat az üzlet !, es rosz reklam lennek köveren 
na sovany sem vagyok am !  model nem vagyok ,( ahoz mar tul öreg is lennek ) en varom a ruhakat es atalakitom öket , sokszor megdöbbenek mennyire megfigyelik az embert ! Üdv:laura


----------



## misslaura (2009 Augusztus 2)

Hat tudjatok , en ezeket a kaja recepteket elrakom 
es biztosan kiprobalom öket 
Redlion , ez igy van ! meg szerencse hogy az igazi ferfiak 
maskepp latjak a nöi idealt !


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Augusztus 4)

misslaura írta:


> meg szerencse hogy az igazi ferfiak
> maskepp latjak a nöi idealt !



A zigazi férfiak lassan kipusztulóban vannak

(netán mindenki el van veszve, nemis isztok?)


----------



## redlion (2009 Augusztus 4)

icebreaker írta:


> A zigazi férfiak lassan kipusztulóban vannak
> (netán mindenki el van veszve, nemis isztok?)


 
Szia Ice!  Dehogyis nem iszunk! A Te egészségedre is!
Má hogy csak egyensúlyban legyünk! Előbb gebe, most meg...:4: Katt a képre lécci.
Csatolás megtekintése 320180

Ha emiatt nem fogsz aludni, kérd meg a párodat ringasson el! Szép jó éjt!


----------



## misslaura (2009 Augusztus 5)

sziasztok,
Ice , igazi ferfiak ? hat az relativ ! 
biztosan vannak meg , csak merre kell öket keresni ? 
Red , ez tenyleg extrem , es meg felfujhato is ? 
Na erre kell igyunk , egeszsegünkre !


----------



## redlion (2009 Augusztus 6)

misslaura írta:


> ...persze Laurát sem hagyjuk ám ki...nehogy má diétázzon....
> 
> Hat tudod nem is lenne szep dolog !
> dietazni nem szoktam , de azert megnezem mit eszek !
> ...


 
Meg ám, méghozzá a nők figyelik a legjobban a nőket, és tudod működik a gerenda-szálka effektus!
És légyszi ne fogyizz, mert megdoblak egy pár inycsiklandó képpel!
Egészségedre neked is!
Apropó...igaz-e hogy nem is koccintnak a söröskriglikkel, hanem az asztalhoz ütik a korsó alját?



http://canadahun.com/w/index.php?title=Fájl:Weizenbier.jpg&filetimestamp=20050501114841


----------



## misslaura (2009 Augusztus 6)

Meg ám, méghozzá a nők figyelik a legjobban a nőket, és tudod működik a gerenda-szálka effektus!
És légyszi ne fogyizz, mert megdoblak egy pár inycsiklandó képpel!
Egészségedre neked is!:razz:
Apropó...igaz-e hogy nem is koccintnak a söröskriglikkel, hanem az asztalhoz ütik a korsó alját?





Hat koccintanak is , csak vannak tályak ahol aza szokas , mert a sör habosan marad ha az asztalra ütik 
nem fogyizok , szerencsere nem vagyok hizos fajta , de azert azt 
megnezem hogy egeszsegesen táplalkozzak mert fontos !
sokkal jobban erzem magam ! pl , este 8 utan mar nem eszek semmit !


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Augusztus 7)

*HURRÁÁÁÁÁ Péntek!!! Meg kéthétszaabiiiii!*​ 
Majjövök, ha beenged eza zállandóan foglalt szerver, mert újabban mindíg ezt írjaki- Az este be sem tudtam köszönni. Vagy a sok le-feltöltés kifekteti? Szét kellene választani a fórumot a tárhelytől, mert így ez sokáig nem műkszik, 

Igyatok, egyetek!
Szex, fagyi, és rakkenrolllll!


----------



## Kataszi (2009 Augusztus 7)

sziasztok!

en asszem ma csak bort iszom.Voroset. bar a sorokkel is egyre tobb helyen koccintanak, itt szekelyfoldon nem telt meg ki a 150 ev.

lehet itt kanadabavaloemigralaskozben eltunt szemelyeket keresni???


----------



## misslaura (2009 Augusztus 7)

lehet itt kanadabavaloemigralaskozben eltunt szemelyeket keresni???

szia kataszi ! , hataszt en igy nemtudom mer ide sokan jarnak de 
mindenki inni , meg jokat beszilgetni , 
oszt , hogy az eltünt szemelyeket hun kell keresni aszt én nemtudom , de talan a kocsmáros tud valamit !
Jah meg az Ice is lehet , mer a vizeket jarja , a nagy hajokon 
Na szia , osz gyere meg hatha megtucc valamit !
Üdv:laura


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Augusztus 7)

misslaura írta:


> lehet itt
> Jah meg az Ice is lehet ,



Szia Laura!
Ami a zeltünést illeti utójjára egy nagyeltünésről van csak tudásom, ami asztat illeti deli qvense azén vótam. Két napig kerestem magamat, de nem tanáltam meg magamat. Asztán meglettem, de aszt hogy holvótam mékk kijó zanodva se tuttam, csak később mesélte el eszta csinogér haverom.)
de aza lé nyekk, hogy bajnélkül meglettem
Azóta vigyázok magamra
Ígyoszt magamrase tuttam vigyészni, mmások elveszésében így nemén vagyok illetékes.


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Augusztus 7)

Na egy kis hétvégi pajkoskodáshoz való kedvcsináló kép:
(Laura, kovászoshoz!)

Utána egy jó laza fröccsöt, valami fehérből.
A hiányzóknak meg egy mitiszol kivan kérve. Elke!

Jó hétvégét!
Szex, fagyi, és rakkenrolll!!!


----------



## redlion (2009 Augusztus 7)

icebreaker írta:


> Szia Laura!
> Ami a zeltünést illeti utójjára egy nagyeltünésről van csak tudásom, ami asztat illeti deli qvense azén vótam. Két napig kerestem magamat, de nem tanáltam meg magamat. Asztán meglettem, de aszt hogy holvótam mékk kijó zanodva se tuttam, csak később mesélte el eszta csinogér haverom.)
> de aza lé nyekk, hogy bajnélkül meglettem
> Azóta vigyázok magamra
> Ígyoszt magamrase tuttam vigyészni, mmások elveszésében így nemén vagyok illetékes.


 
Ice mesélj! Aki így süt-főz az hova veszhet el?



misslaura írta:


> Hat koccintanak is , csak vannak tályak ahol aza szokas , mert a sör habosan marad ha az asztalra ütik
> nem fogyizok , szerencsere nem vagyok hizos fajta , de azert azt
> megnezem hogy egeszsegesen táplalkozzak mert fontos !
> sokkal jobban erzem magam ! pl , este 8 utan mar nem eszek semmit !


 
Laura!
De inni azért lehet 8 után? Limonádét vagy Ice-os teát?


----------



## redlion (2009 Augusztus 7)

Apropó: a perzsák már időszámitásunk elött termeltek citromot, magas rosttartalmának köszönhetően serkenti az emésztést, és magas C-vitamintartalma erősiti az immunrendszert.

Gyömbéres limonádé
■Hozzávalók: 6 kezeletlen citrom, 20dkg cukor, 3cm-es gyömbér darab (megpucolva),7.5 dl víz
■Elkészítés: pucoljunk meg egy citromot, majd a citromhéjat, cukrot és a gyömbért főzzük fel 2.5dl vízben. Kevergessük 4-5 percig, amíg egy szirupot kapunk. Hagyjuk lehűlni, majd a citrom héjat és a gyömbér darabot dobjuk el (minél tovább hagyjuk a gyömbért benne, annál erősebb lesz az íze). Csavarjuk ki a citromokat, majd egy kancsóban öntsük össze a citromlevet a kihűlt sziruppal és a maradék vízzel.

Málnás limonádé
■Hozzávalók: 45 dkg málna, 5dkg cukor, 3 bio citrom, 1L szódavíz
■Elkészítés: a málnát megszórjuk a cukorral, 1 órán át pihentetjük, majd turmixgéppel eldolgozzuk és átpréseljük egy szűrőn. Egy kancsóba töltjük, hozzáadjuk a citromok reszelt héját és kipréselt levét, szódavízzel felöntjük, és mentalevelekkel díszítjük.

Chilis limonádé
■Hozzávalók: 1 csésze citrom leve, 1 csésze juharszirup, 4 csésze víz, ź tk chilipor vagy erős paprika.
■Elkészítés: keverjük el az alapanyagokat.

Kedvenc limodádém (nosztalgikus, de piszok egyszerű)
■Hozzávalók: 2 bögre kristálycukor, 9-10 bögre viz, 5-6 darabból friss citrom leve
■Elkészítés: cukrot keverjük el egy bögre vizzel és forraljuk fel. Hagyjuk lehülni szobahömérsékletüre és letakarva tegyük a hütőbe. A magokat távolitsuk el a frissenfacsart citromléből, ezután adjuk a lehütött sziruphoz és öntsük hozzá a maradék sziruphoz.

Csatolás megtekintése 321010


----------



## misslaura (2009 Augusztus 9)

icebreaker írta:


> Na egy kis hétvégi pajkoskodáshoz való kedvcsináló kép:
> (Laura, kovászoshoz!)
> 
> Utána egy jó laza fröccsöt, valami fehérből.
> ...


 

Ice , ugyerted hogy eszt mind en egyem meg ? ekkora nagy virsliket ? 3x ?  , nemlehetne inkabb meginni ?
eszt en mostman nemertem miert pont Elke ? holvan a mi elkenk ?


----------



## misslaura (2009 Augusztus 9)

Red , ennyi jo innivalo !  ezek értekes receptek , mind elteszem !
Most azert egy finom Rosé Blanchet et iszom ! Prosit !


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Augusztus 9)

misslaura írta:


> ekkora nagy virsliket ? 3x ?  , nemlehetne inkabb meginni ?
> eszt en mostman nemertem miert pont Elke ? holvan a mi elkenk ?


Laura!
Ez nem virsli, kikéri magának!
Ez igazi békési grillkolbász Ebből három, az csak étvágygerjesztő.

Red!
végülis nem vesztem el, már megtaláltam magam

Eklét eccerűen hiányoltam, azért nevesítettem Biztos jön, ha tud.
Ma egyébbként itthon volt a lányom, és újfent hallevet kért
(pedig ponty egy hónapja volt

Na kikérek egy jóéjt mitisztokot


----------



## misslaura (2009 Augusztus 12)

Vajon mitörtent ezzel a kocsmaval ? 
ittvagyok man egisz este egyedül , ennyire megkomolyodott man 
mindenki ?  meg maradok egy kicsit asztan megyek !


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Augusztus 13)

Itt vagyokén is, de este sokszor nem tudokbelépni
Még a végén kiszáradok.
Na igyunk Laura!
Eszmost én kérem.


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Augusztus 13)

már koppant a fejem a pulton, ez a jel, hogy mehetek a rongyok közé
Jég veletek!
(mámmint a pijában s hogy legyen mibe)

(a barnább a te jás)

*Long Island Iced Tea*
HOZZÁVALÓK:

jégkockák

½ rész gin

½ rész fehér rum

½ rész tequila

½ rész vodka

½ rész Triple Sec

vagy Cointreau

4 rész kóla

½ rész cukorszirup

1 rész citromlé

ELKÉSZÍTÉS: Töltsük meg a shakert

és collins-poharat félig jégkockákkal.

Adjuk hozzá a vodkát, a

gint, a rumot, a tequilát, a triple

sec-et, a ciitromlét és a cukorszirupot.

Rázzuk alaposan összé, majd szűrjük le

a collins pohárba. Töltsük fel kólával és

díszítsük citromdarabokkal.

*Rázva, nem keverve!!!!*


*Mojito*
HOZZÁVALÓK:

jégkockák

3 rész fehér rum

1 öntet Angostura

1 rész cukorszirup

3 rész szódavíz

½ lime leve

4 mentaág

ELKÉSZÍTÉS: Rakjuk a pohárba a

mentaleveleket és öntsük hozzá a

cukorszirupot. Morzsoljuk el a pohár

aljában a mentát fakanál végével vagy

teáskanállal. Facsarjuk bele a lime-ot

és töltsük fel a poharat félig jéggel.

Adjuk hozzá a rumot és angosturát.

Töltsük rá a szódavizet és óvatosan

keverjük össze. Rakjunk bele limeszeletet

és kínáljuk szívószállal.

*Keverve, nem rázva!!!*


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Augusztus 14)

Na mijja hejjzett?
Senkise?
Mizuu?
Semmise?
Na akkor iszok, oszmenek

(Laura! Abban a tombolóban elég rendes marakodás folyik
Jó ez nektek?
Áldatlan vita, mely nem vezet eredményre.
lehet, hogy I. már régen azt mondta.
Ezt elcsesztem! - és már máshol régen újat kezdett.
Aztán, amikor néha merő kíváncsiságból vissza néz a régi 1.0-ás verzióhoz, és látja, mi van, szomorúan csak annyit mond:
Még mindíg itt tartanak, hogy vagyok-e aki vagyok?.
Persze ezért ott engem széttépnének, és nem is mondtam komolyan

Amúgy: Hurrá Péntek! Jó hétvégézést!


----------



## misslaura (2009 Augusztus 15)

szia Ice , me mán megint csak ketten vagyunk itt ? 
Nincs a Long Island Iced Teaba egy kicsit sok tömeny ? 
es mekkora kell legyen az a pohar ?
mostanaba alig iszok alkoholt, ugyhogy egyenlöre elteszem a receptet 
Hát igaz, aza tombolo egy csatater is , sokszor egymas torkának esnek !  , en egyaltalan nemveszem komolyan , sokszor jokat 
szorakozok is magamba , Te tényleg jo vitapartnere lennél az Ernönek !( mer itt a kocsmaba csak igy hivom , ) mert nagyon okos ,ravasz ,de humora nincs ! :lol:


----------



## redlion (2009 Augusztus 15)

icebreaker írta:


> Na mijja hejjzett?
> Senkise?
> Mizuu?
> Semmise?
> ...


 


misslaura írta:


> szia Ice , me mán megint csak ketten vagyunk itt ?
> Nincs a Long Island Iced Teaba egy kicsit sok tömeny ?
> es mekkora kell legyen az a pohar ?
> mostanaba alig iszok alkoholt, ugyhogy egyenlöre elteszem a receptet
> ...


 

Sziasztok! Én is itt vagyok.
Most fejeztem be a kacsa-zúzaperkeltemet, egy fél nap mire megvan takaritástul mosogatástul, mert a kuktát nem szeressem. Vörösbor is dukál hozzá (bele is).




Hát nagy a huzatja a másik topiknak az már biztos is, jó néha veszekedni.


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Augusztus 15)

Helló Red! Jó ez a zuzás is. Nálunk ritkán van, mert más nem enné meg.
Az illent kuktában tényleg nem lehet főzni.

Laura szia!
Én sem fogyasztok, csak így vírtuállissan, meg nagyritkán ténylegesen. mire beírtam, addigra láttam, hogy tényleg sok bele. Szerintem felétki lehetne hagyni.)

Én veszekedni nem nagyon szeretek, meddő, felelsleges vitákba nem szívesen bocsátkozom, főleg, ha látszik, hogy a vitapartner magáért a vitáért száll síkra. 
itt jó, mertitt nem kell vitázni Veletek meg bármiről lehet beszélni.)
Na igyunk!


----------



## misslaura (2009 Augusztus 15)

Én veszekedni nem nagyon szeretek, meddő, felelsleges vitákba nem szívesen bocsátkozom, főleg, ha látszik, hogy a vitapartner magáért a vitáért száll síkra. 
itt jó, mertitt nem kell vitázni:smile: Veletek meg bármiről lehet beszélni.)
Na igyunk!

Az biztos ! mint egy igazi kocsmaba ,  nemis lenne idöm , meg kedvem rá 
esténként kikapcsolodni szeretek , nem vitatkozni , azért bele olvasgatok néha tanulni is lehet , de sokszor lapozok ! 
Red , már megint finomságok ?  ird le hogy csinálod , igaz honnan vennem a zuzát ? üdv:laura


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Augusztus 15)

misslaura írta:


> .... néha tanulni is lehet , de sokszor lapozok ! .....



Ez lehetséges. Tanulni mindenből lehet. (akár egy fa alatt hanyattfekve, a felhőket bámulva. Talán pont ilyenkor jönnek a legjobb gondolatok)
Felkeltettétek azérdeklődésem az illető topic iránt, beleolvasgatok. Vannak érdekes dolgok is, de az az érzésem, hogy annyi mellékszál van, hogy azok között eltévednék, az elméletek alátámasztásához, akár pro, akár contra, én meg nem vagyok elég okos 
Főleg meg erőssen kellene gondolkodni, és ahogy Micimackó is megmondta: a gondolkodás nehéz testimunka.
Így megest csak a szakeccség marad


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Augusztus 15)

misslaura írta:


> szia Ice , me mán megint csak ketten vagyunk itt ?
> Nincs a Long Island Iced Teaba egy kicsit sok tömeny ?



Rájöttem: a fehér rumot, és a te kilát hagynám ki belőle!

(látod? ezen érdemes gondolkodni


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Augusztus 15)

Mosveszem észre, a szakeccség meghaladta a zezeröccáz háeszt
Erre fizetek egy kört, mielőt elvackolnék


----------



## redlion (2009 Augusztus 15)

misslaura írta:


> ...
> Red , már megint finomságok ?  ird le hogy csinálod , igaz honnan vennem a zuzát ? üdv:laura


 
Hát én a kedvenc hentesemtől négy kilót szoktam venni.
Leirom hogy csinálom:
Hv:zúza, olaj, de én a kacsazsirt szeretem, pirospaprika(egy kis erőspistát is, de föleg édesAnna), sok vöröshagyma és fokhagyma - attól szaftos a perkelt, vörösbor, só, bors, babérlevél (ez az én speciálom). Mennyiséget nem irok, ahogy jól esik, de sok hagymával szeretem.
A zúzát megtisztítjuk, megmossuk és apróbb darabokra vágjuk. Az (olaj) zsirban a hagymát megdinszteljük, beleszórom a paprikát, és beleteszem a zúzát, alacsony tüzön lefedve főzőm. Sózom, borsozom, és amikor már levet ereszt és rotyog bele a babérlevél. Lefedve főzöm. Ha elfő a leve pótoljuk kevés vízzel. Mikor megpuhult,beleöntöm a vörösbort,és jól kiforralom,hogy az alkoholtartalom kiillanjon belőle.Tarhonyával,uborkasalátával tálalom. Imádom, de a szaga egész nap kereng a kecóban. 



icebreaker írta:


> Mosveszem észre, a szakeccség meghaladta a zezeröccáz háeszt
> Erre fizetek egy kört, mielőt elvackolnék


Ja én vagyok az ezerötszázharmadik. Kösz a kört, a kétezrediknél én fizetek.

Idefigyuzz Ice! Hogy neked milyen eszed van. Istenem de jó a fa alatt heverészni, és csak úgy kibámulni a fejünkből a felhőket nézve! Tényleg ilyenkor jön a sok gondolat.
Én is megyek nemsoká a rongyok közé, ahogy Ice mondja. Jó éccakát!


----------



## redlion (2009 Augusztus 15)

Ezt most olvastam, egy jó kis kocsmába való vicc!

HOGYAN ÉBRESSZÜNK SZERELMET EGY NŐBEN?(Spanyol eredetiből)

Beszélik, hogy Tibet legmagasabb hegycsúcsán él a világ legbölcsebb embere. Egyszer egy ifjú elment hozzá, hogy megtudja, milyen út vezet annak a nőnek a szívéhez, akibe beleszeretett. Amikor találkozott vele a hegytetőn, megkérdezte: 
- Mondd meg nekem, mesterek mestere, mi a legrövidebb és legbiztosabb út egy nő szívéhez?

A mester így felelt:- Nincs biztos út egy nő szívéhez, fiam; csak szakadékok menti ösvények, térképek és iránytű nélküli utak tele szirtekkel, tüskés bozóttal és mérges kígyókkal. 

- De mester, akkor mit tegyek, hogy meghódítsam szerelmesem szívét? 
- Jegyzed meg, kedves tanítványom: vésd elmédbe és szívedbe tanításaimat és tanácsaimat, melyeket most adok neked... Kövesd őket, és el fogsz jutni a szeretett nő szívéhez. 
1. Moss fogat. 
2. Ne vakard előtte a töködet. 
3. Vigyél neki virágot és sok-sok ajándékot.
4. Vizelés előtt emeld fel a WC deszkáját, és utána ne felejtsd el lehajtani. 
5. Moss kezet, mielőtt kijössz a mosdóból. 
6. Ne csámcsogj. 
7. Ne böfögj hangosan, vagy inkább sose böfögj. 
8. Ne fingjál. 
9. Ne beszélj csúnyán az anyjáról, szeresd őt, mint a saját anyádat. 
10. Ne káromkodj.
11. Mindig nevess a rossz viccein.
12. Ne légy rá féltékeny, vagy ha mégis, csak kicsit.
13. Hagyd, hogy ő féltékeny legyen rád. Neki szabad.
14. Ne növessz pocakot. Sőt mi több, sose hízz meg. Neki viszont szabad (de sose mondd neki).
15. Ne időzz a fürdőszobában. 
16. Ne hagyd ledobva a törülközőt. 
17. Ne mondd neki, hogy nem tud vezetni. 
18. Ne gyere későn haza. Indulj el a munkából és azonnal menj haza. 
19. Ne szórakozz a barátaiddal. Vagy inkább ne is legyenek barátaid.
20. Ne álmodj barátnőkről. 
21. A barátnőinek mellét és seggét ne nézd és szóba se hozd.
22. Ne légy fösvény. Használj legalább két hitelkártyát és két betéti kártyát. 
23. Ne nézz más nőkre. Sőt, értsd meg egyszer és mindenkorra, hogy más nők nem léteznek. 
24. Ne beszélj az ex nődről. Neked sosem volt más valakid előtte.
25. Mondd neki, hogy 'szeretlek' legalább 24-szer naponta. 
26. Tanulj meg főzni. 
27. Mosogass és tartsd tisztán a konyhát. 
28. Ágyazz be (mindig). 
29. Hívd fel őt, akárhol és akármilyen elfoglalt vagy is. 
30. Hagyd, hogy ruhát, cipőt vegyen, amikor csak akar. Sőt, segíts neki az órákig tartó vásárlásban és válogatásban. (És mosolyogj eközben.) 
31. Hagyd, hogy órákig beszéljen telefonon, és ha lehet, fizesd a mobilját.
32. Ne horkolj. 
33. Jusson eszedbe, te nem szereted a focit és utálod a Forma-1 versenyeket. 
34. Borotválkozz naponta, nehogy felsértsd a bőrét. 
35. Ne gondolj csak a szexre, de túlzásba se essél; javasold neki gyakran, még ha fáradt vagy is. 
36. Tartsd tiszteletben, ha fáj a feje, de ha ő kéri tőled, azonnal járj a kedvében. Ah!, és nehogy azonnal elaludj, amint befejezted; nézz a szemébe és simogasd, míg ő alszik el szép csendben.
37. Mondd neki minden percben, hogy ő a legszebb nő, akit valaha láttál.

A kimerült tanítvány megfordult, hogy lemenjen a hegyről. A mester így szólt utána: - Várj fiam, gyere vissza!

Mire a tanítvány: -Neeem, mester... Most már értem, miért van annyi buzi!


----------



## elke (2009 Augusztus 16)

Redlion :lol: ez jóóó!
Mindenkinek szép napot itt ezerrel süt a nap jelentem
küldök mindenkinek egy mitisztokot:lol: én ásványvizezem:lol:


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Augusztus 16)

Red!

Naon teccett: ezért megérdemelsz egy italt.
A zuzás recipét én is elteszem.

Szia Elke!
Mi eza zásványvizezés? nehogy megárcson!


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Augusztus 16)

mai ital, és csemege ajánlat, nektarinból.
Ice cream, és turmix. (egyes elfajzott egyedek a turmixba tehetnek vótkát is)


----------



## misslaura (2009 Augusztus 16)

Szia Elke , hat te meg merre jarkalsz ? 
a nagy melegbe a legjobb az ásványviz, ma itt is nagy meleg van !
Red , joka szorakoztam , :lol: ( azért unalmas is lenne egy ilyen férfi )
ugy gondolom , és vajon milyen lehet a nöi ideal ? hüm...
Ice , ezeket mind te csinálod ? vagy a feleséged is ? 
biztosan jol föz ö is !  megyek is késöbb es eszek egy fagyit !


----------



## redlion (2009 Augusztus 16)

icebreaker írta:


> mai ital, és csemege ajánlat, nektarinból.
> Ice cream, és turmix. (egyes elfajzott egyedek a turmixba tehetnek vótkát is)


 
Hm...Meglesz! A limonádém mellé megcsinálom. Ha már témánál vagyunk, engedjétek meg; miért jó a férfiaknak...
Azért jó férfinak lenni, mert:
1. A telefonhívásaidat 30 másodperc alatt lerendezed.
2. Egy 5 napos szabihoz elég egy kis hátizsák.
3. Egyszerre lehetsz szép és intelligens.
4. Egy kis sörhas nem zavarja a másik nemet.
5. A TE barátaid szexuális élete rendben van.
6. Az összes befőttesüveget ki tudod nyitni egyedül!
7. A segged és a melled mérete soha nem befolyásolja a munkaadód döntését felvételnél.
8. Nem hurcolsz magaddal óriási ridikült tele fölösleges cuccokkal.
9. Téged nem zavar, ha le van hajtva a WC ülőke... legfeljebb felhajtod...
10. A régi haverok nem sajnálnak, ha meghízol.
11. 10 perc alatt le tudsz zuhanyozni és felöltözni.
12. A sok szex nem tudja a "jó híredet" elrontani.
13. Az alsógatyád 3-as csomagban csak feleannyiba kerül mint egyetlen női bugyi.
14. Neked nem kell minden éjjel egy szőrös pasi mellett aludnod...
15. 2 pár cipő is bőven elég.
16. Senki nem tartja cikinek, ha 32 évesen meg "szingli" vagy.
17. Bele tudod a hóba pisilni a nevedet!
18. Nyugodtan megehetsz egy banánt nagyobb társaságban is.
19. Nem zavar, ha a szex előtt nem volt előjáték.
20. Ugyanazért a melóért többet kaszálsz.
21. Senki nem hagyja abba egy disznó vicc mesélését, ha belépsz az irodába.
22. Az autószerelők mindig az igazat mondják neked.
23. Teljesen hidegen hagy, hogy észrevette-e valaki az új frizurádat.
24. Mindig egyformán jó hangulatban vagy.
25. Ülhetsz szétvetett lábakkal, mindegy mi van rajtad!
26. Ráncok és az őszülő haj csak még sármosabbá tesz.
27. Senki nem nézi a melleidet beszélgetés közben.
28. Soha nem hagyod ki az alkalmat a szexre csak azert, mert fáj a fejed!
29. Ha egy nő nem szimpatikus, attól még lehet egy jót kefélni vele!


----------



## elke (2009 Augusztus 16)

na igen:lol: hol a limonádé meg a vótka elfogyott az ásványvíz....a ice teja meg icésedik a hűtőben....


----------



## redlion (2009 Augusztus 16)

Ja eszembe volt már ma délután is. Anyám csinált ilyet, mert utál kidobni a szemetesbe kaját. Piszok finom, felhasználja a szikkadt kalácsot, pudingnak.
kb. fél kiló kalács, fél lityi tej, 4 tojás héja nélkül, 15-20 dkg cukor, fél rúd vanília bele, 4 deka liszt, 1 kk. sütőpor, csipet só 1 kk. szegfűszeg, 2 alma, 1 citrom és egy narancs reszelt héja, 10 dkg (tea)vaj 
A kalácsot kockacukornyi kockákra metélem, egy méretes tálba teszem, és tejjel lelocsolom. Amíg a tejet magába szívja, addig bekapcsolom a sütőt 180 fokra, és előkerítem a szuflétálamat. 
A vajat megolvasztom, kikeverem a cukorral és a tojásokkal, majd fűszerezem, és hozzáadom a sütőporos lisztet. Az almákat meghámozom, lereszelem, és hozzáadom a tojásos öntethez Beleteszem a kalácskockákat is, majd az egészet alaposan elkeverem, és beleöntöm a szuflétálba. Nagyjából fél óra alatt szép barnára sül. Házi (nagymama)baracklekvárral az igazi.
Hozzá toroknedvesitésnek ice-os limonádé.
Szasztok, jóéjt!
Csatolás megtekintése 323562


----------



## misslaura (2009 Augusztus 18)

Red , hogy te milyen jol tucc fözni ! 
rég nemjárt mán erre senki ! mi van ?
Na jo akkor beszélek magamba  , szoval ma jo vidám napom volt !
sokat is beszéltem , igaz 
Egy akkora dilis nö volt ma nálam hogy na !  igaz en szeretem a különleges embereket , rögtön szimpatikus lett !
Az nekem 10 perc allatt elmagyarazta az egész élet történetét 
feltünt , hogy milyen furcsán volt öltözve ! de tisztán rendesen ;
a végén kitünt hogy egy hotel tulajdonos felesége ! ( szegény ember !) azthiszem elkellmán bujjak ! aztán 1 ora mulva visszajött , 
hozott nekem egy üveg pezsgöt ! , Na ez igen ! ilyen sem történt még velem , vajon csak azért mert meghallgattam ? 
üdv:laura


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Augusztus 18)

sziasztok!
Laura, asszem, te tudod legjobban, nem mindíg a ruha teszi az embert.
Vagy igen? mert ha furcsán öltözött, és később kiderült, hogy furcsa is volt..)
Akkor mégis?

Amugy az érdekes emberek érdekesek

Most elköszönök, 5 napig nem jövök, elmegyek levegőváltozásra.
legyetek jók, fogyasszataok rendesen4
üdv minden kedves kartácsnőnek és kartácsnak!
Szeksz, fagyi és rakkenrolllll!!!


----------



## redlion (2009 Augusztus 18)

misslaura írta:


> Red , hogy te milyen jol tucc fözni !
> rég nemjárt mán erre senki ! mi van ?
> Na jo akkor beszélek magamba  , szoval ma jo vidám napom volt !
> sokat is beszéltem , igaz
> ...


 
Köszi! Hát ha még tudnád mit főztem ma! 
Én is szeretem a furcsa embereket, az unalmasaktól lefagyok, mint egy pentium II-es gép.
Biztos Ő is érdekesnek talált, azért terített le:0:



icebreaker írta:


> sziasztok!
> ...
> Most elköszönök, 5 napig nem jövök, elmegyek levegőváltozásra.
> legyetek jók, fogyasszataok rendesen4
> ...


 
De jó neked! A legjobbakat!:777:
Én a jövőhéten süvitek le a balcsira (de messze van!), alig várom a karaoke bulit, meg a fürdést!://:


----------



## Zolthan Sagro (2009 Augusztus 19)

Fö a pozitív hozzáállás.
És tényleg jól hangzik ez a recept.
A különleges emberek jó dolgok, főleg ha ilyen ajándékokat hoznak + hasonlókat.


----------



## misslaura (2009 Augusztus 19)

Zolthan Sagro , hát meglettél végre !
merre járkaltál olyan sokáig ? csak nem agyon politizáltad magad ,
valamilyen komoly topikba ? Jézust nem interjuztad mer lattalak vona  , na nembaj jo hogy meglettél !
külömben köszönöm a szép rozsát , kiss
üdv:laura


----------



## misslaura (2009 Augusztus 19)

Red, akkor most 5 napig nem iszunk Ice teat ?


----------



## redlion (2009 Augusztus 19)

misslaura írta:


> Red, akkor most 5 napig nem iszunk Ice teat ?


 
Hát marad az Ice mentes limonádé, főzünk és fürdünk nagyokat. Egy jó kocsmába mindenki visszajön, nemigaz?


----------



## misslaura (2009 Augusztus 20)

Egy jó kocsmába mindenki visszajön, nemigaz?





Igaz !


----------



## camilll (2009 Augusztus 21)

Absinthot kérek jól átsütve


----------



## misslaura (2009 Augusztus 21)

Absinthot kérek jól átsütve:grin:

camilll , mi az ?


----------



## szaki21 (2009 Augusztus 23)

Absinth-> folyadék;méreg sztem


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Augusztus 24)

Üdvözlet!

Kipihenten (agyilag)
Fáradtan (testileg)
Megérkeztem.
Jóvót, jókat tűráztunk.
Jókat ettünk.
Fizetem a betérők mitkérszét


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Augusztus 24)

misslaura írta:


> Egy jó kocsmába mindenki visszajön, nemigaz?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ábibekk!! (Termin Átor)
még őis


----------



## misslaura (2009 Augusztus 25)

Hallo Ice 
akkor most jöhet a hétköznap , munka ?


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Augusztus 25)

Szia Laura!
bizon, bizon (ami nem böl lény)
Már tegnaptól kapálok.
Ma is munkával "ünnepeltem" a szülinapom.
mindenkinek egy énfizetemet!


----------



## misslaura (2009 Augusztus 25)

*Kedves Ice , BOLDOG SZÜLETÈSNAPOT !

*


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Augusztus 26)

misslaura írta:


> *Kedves Ice , BOLDOG SZÜLET&Egrave;SNAPOT !*


 Nagyon szépen köszönöm! Aranyos vagy


----------



## Αχιλλεύς Βρισηις (2009 Augusztus 28)

Ice! Boldog szülinapot!


----------



## Αχιλλεύς Βρισηις (2009 Augusztus 28)

a nyarat letudhatjuk, jön az ősz


----------



## Allgee (2009 Augusztus 28)

**

*Üdvözlet mindenkinek!*


Kaptam egy 25! hangsúlyozom egy 25 éves bort. Amit nagy örömmel megosztottam volna egy kedves vidám társasággal. :222:Azonban most gyászolok... Drága szüleim kitették boromat a teraszra(nem tudni mi okból):shock: és ott a 40 fokban, néha 20ban borom megadta magát a sorsnak... Erre a sokkra muszáj legyűrni valami keményet.. Ami persze ne asztallap legyen.. 

Úgy érzem egy jó adag Pelinkovac megvigasztal.. 

Szerintetek?


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Augusztus 28)

Αχιλλεύς Βρισηις írta:


> Ice! Boldog szülinapot!


 Köszi!


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Augusztus 28)

Allgee írta:


> *Üdvözlet mindenkinek!*
> 
> 
> Erre a sokkra muszáj legyűrni valami keményet.. Ami persze ne asztallap legyen..
> ...


Üdv!

tragédia
Valami igazán ütős pia? házipálinka. de ne izsáki vegyes, me azzal vallatni lehet
Aza pelinizé, csak nyakolaj, babáknak való


----------



## Allgee (2009 Augusztus 28)

Csatlakozom az előttem szólókhoz. Sok boldogságot, erőt egészséget kívánok szülinapod alkalmából Ice!


----------



## Allgee (2009 Augusztus 28)

*nohátno... *



icebreaker írta:


> Üdv!
> 
> tragédia
> Valami igazán ütős pia? házipálinka. de ne izsáki vegyes, me azzal vallatni lehet
> Aza pelinizé, csak nyakolaj, babáknak való




Hát lányital az a penki, ez tény.. de ha van egy egész üveggel?  Egye fene, egy jó izmos szilva pálinkával kiegyezek.


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Augusztus 28)

Allgee írta:


> Csatlakozom az előttem szólókhoz. Sok boldogságot, erőt egészséget kívánok szülinapod alkalmából Ice!


 Neked is kösz!

mindenkinek ki van kérve egy mitiszol


----------



## misslaura (2009 Augusztus 28)

legyetek üdvözölve a kocsmába ujjak ! 

Allgee , azirt a borirt tényleg kár , habár nekem rosz tapasztalatom van velük , nekem is vot mán , oszt annyit vigyáztam rá hogy mire bibontottam mán nem is izlett  pájinkákat meg nemiszok mer 
nagyon hamar fejbever !:lol:


----------



## redlion (2009 Augusztus 28)

Αχιλλεύς Βρισηις írta:


> a nyarat letudhatjuk, jön az ősz


 

Szasztok!
Fú de utálom az őszt! Csak két jó van benne: A bor meg a szinek. A többit utálom!







Allgee írta:


> *Üdvözlet mindenkinek!*
> Kaptam egy 25! hangsúlyozom egy 25 éves bort. Amit nagy örömmel megosztottam volna egy kedves vidám társasággal. :222:Azonban most gyászolok... Drága szüleim kitették boromat a teraszra(nem tudni mi okból):shock: és ott a 40 fokban, néha 20ban borom megadta magát a sorsnak... Erre a sokkra muszáj legyűrni valami keményet.. Ami persze ne asztallap legyen..
> Úgy érzem egy jó adag Pelinkovac megvigasztal..
> Szerintetek?


 
Öszinte részvétem!


----------



## Allgee (2009 Augusztus 28)

*Köszönet!*

Köszi az üdvözlést misslaura! kiss Pálesz és Penki helyett egy jó hideg kólába is kiegyezek. Kérsz? Szivesen adok! 

A mitiszol is jólesett, thanxx! 

Kicsivel jobb már a kedvem... de akkor is, ebből csak 7 üveggel volt összesen. Eljegyzésre kaptam, hogy majd azzal koccintunk a jeles alkalomra. Nah ezzel már nem kell... De azért nem maradunk finomság nélkül ha jön az a bizonyos lánykérés. (Remélem) 

Lion köszi szépen, vigasztalódom. 

El is teszem magam alvásba.. 

Pussz


----------



## Picur. (2009 Augusztus 29)

Sziasztok!

Szerintem se sajnáld annyira azt a bort. Vigasztalásul szívesen megkínálnálak egy kis behűtött hp-vel. Abban sok a c vitamin - tudósok állítják


----------



## redlion (2009 Augusztus 29)

Picur. írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Szerintem se sajnáld annyira azt a bort. Vigasztalásul szívesen megkínálnálak egy kis behűtött hp-vel. Abban sok a c vitamin - tudósok állítják


 
Nem mondod? Nobel dijat nekik, csak kár hogy a C-vitamin egy kicsit hőérzékeny. 
Én már csak a jó öreg borra szavazok, még akkor is ha vörösboroskólát iszok. Vagy limonádét Ice-al. 
PISZOK MELEG VAN!://:


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Augusztus 29)

Hallihó!
El éggé pocsék a kedvem.
Begyulladott etty fogam, melegis van.
Azon agyalok, hogy kinn alszoma a szabadba.
ha hónap nem jövök, nem éltem túl.
(elvittek a rézf-szú baglyok)

Pá lyinka!


----------



## szeemi (2009 Augusztus 29)

Szép estét !

Ice azé valami sátor félét pl ilyet




állítassál föl !

mert éjjelre oda fog érni a hideg, ami itten már nagyon tombol szélúrfival 

S fogadra az az emlegetett pá lyinka tán nem lenne rossz 

S még nagyon sok boldog szülinapot !

Szépeket az álmokból Néktök


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Augusztus 30)

Szia Szemi!

Köszönöm!
Végülis benn vagyok, asszony nem engedett ki, pájinkát nem kevertem a gyógyszerrel.
(de lehet, jobban jártam volna)
azéé abban a képen levő kuckóban édekes lett volna


----------



## Αχιλλεύς Βρισηις (2009 Augusztus 30)

Ezek aztán az odúk!!! 
Egy ju adag Tequilla jó' jönne, mindenki a vendégem egy húzásra.


----------



## redlion (2009 Augusztus 30)

icebreaker írta:


> Hallihó!
> El éggé pocsék a kedvem.
> Begyulladott etty fogam, melegis van.
> Azon agyalok, hogy kinn alszoma a szabadba.
> ...


Ice!
Inkább így, Csatolás megtekintése 327475, mint emigyen!



Gyógyulj meg! 
Üdv.Red


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Augusztus 30)

Köszi Red!
Legalább röhögtem egyet


Keedves Akhill ész Stillusosabb vón egy jó Metaxa, vagy ekkis ouzo. miccólsz hozzá?
Éna Te killát nemiggen szeretem, fölleg aszta sós citromos hókuszpokkot vele.
Arra amugyis (áll ítólagosan) az igazi mucsácsókaszondik, hoccsak a gringó turpistáknak tanáták ki, hadnyajjáka a sót.
igazi ombré tisztán nyomattya.)
namos húzok a rongyok közé, próbálok dögleni.)
Szex, Fagyi és Rakkenróll legyen veletek


----------



## Picur. (2009 Augusztus 30)

Nahh jó, a tudós , csak állította , hogy Ő aztán nagy "tudora" a pálinkának. Egyébként is a hit a fontos


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Augusztus 30)

Picur. írta:


> Nahh jó, a tudós , csak állította , hogy Ő aztán nagy "tudora" a pálinkának. Egyébként is a hit a fontos



Najja A C vittamíny: pl. Ceresnye, Cajszi, baraCk, Cörte, stb


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Augusztus 30)

Nagy örömmel üdvizezem a dísz(telen) társullatot, a bula zörömbül, hotty tuléltema zécakát.

Ugyanis benyulatta aza begyullata fogam ajja. oszt igen mekkínlóttam.

mareggelre csak annyivót,hotty beótósztama megyeszékhejjre, (csakk 65 Km, alig órácska), oszt ottvancsakk ügyellet, oszmá kinn is lett.

mos májól vagyok, tudok innyi pályikátis.

Üdv: Ice


----------



## Allgee (2009 Augusztus 30)

*Szép Jó Nagyot Kívánok!*

Hay! 

Azt a cifra mindenit neki... Ice, hallom elkapott a kórság.. Gyógyujjá meg ám!! Jutott belőle nekem is, bár nem a fogam.  Tudom hogy nem sajnálod tőlem...   Hehe.. 

Szoval a tegnapi front kicsit megpiszkálta a zegésségem. :3:Huppsz.. 

Jóféle mitiszollal kezelve (borocska helyett unikum vót) ma kirobbanó formában vok.  :kaboom:


----------



## Allgee (2009 Augusztus 30)

Picur. írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Szerintem se sajnáld annyira azt a bort. Vigasztalásul szívesen megkínálnálak egy kis behűtött hp-vel. Abban sok a c vitamin - tudósok állítják




Picur köcce, remek 5let ! Eddig a HP-t csak mint laptopot használtam :444:  aztat meg nehéz leküzdeni a torkomon. 

Való igaz hogy hpben sok a vitamin, letesztelve.. attó szép és puha a bőröm. :111:


----------



## misslaura (2009 Augusztus 30)

Ice , neked most ez tesz jot !


----------



## Allgee (2009 Augusztus 30)

Nagyon lassan csúszik a kakaós csiga... Megsegítem egy jóképű sörrel.  Hogy utána milyen gyors lesz, hááát majd kiderül.  jeeehaaa


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Augusztus 30)

misslaura írta:


> Ice , neked most ez tesz jot !



Szia Laura!
Mosmá uláccik megmaradok.
Azona képen aza pija istókuccse ponty úgymnézettki, mintegy pafőmös üvekcse.
megkellett nagyollanom, akkor láttam mija.
Emlékeimből visszaidézve, szerettem a jó konnyakkot, ezis biztos elmenne.
Kössz!


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Augusztus 30)

Allgee írta:


> Nagyon lassan csúszik a kakaós csiga... Megsegítem egy jóképű sörrel. :



Szia Aldzsííí!

Ha a képen te vagy, akkor zsenyge korodnak tudom be eszta vakk merőséget. én annó dettókor sem mertem bevállalnieszt, hoggy kakkóscsigusz sörel, (söröl,sörvel?)
Bizon esz vakk merőség. sör csak sóssal, csigusz, meg max tejjel

Azééé gyógyujjá, me maródinak lenni nem jó..
Holnap meló Suck!


----------



## Allgee (2009 Augusztus 30)

*Jujj de cifra... *



icebreaker írta:


> Szia Aldzsííí!
> 
> Ha a képen te vagy, akkor zsenyge korodnak tudom be eszta vakk merőséget. én annó dettókor sem mertem bevállalnieszt, hoggy kakkóscsigusz sörel, (söröl,sörvel?)
> Bizon esz vakk merőség. sör csak sóssal, csigusz, meg max tejjel
> ...



Ohhjajj, én bohóóó z télleg énvolnék :shock: ... de bizaa, csak lecsusszant a csigger.. \\m/
Tejtseee meg nem levén itthun.. nade ser, az persze jahh.
Kifelé nem igyexik szoval ez a fajta kiisérlet siker lett.. 

Már sokkal jobban vok azóta, thanx.. 

Jajjj Ice, mielőtt kiménne a fejembű.. Hát kis örömködni való... A zúj albumomba vannak ice-os képek.  Tessék sasolni... Legyen mirű rémálmodni még meloo elött.


----------



## misslaura (2009 Augusztus 30)

. Megsegítem egy jóképű sörrel.

Allgee , segithetek ?


----------



## Allgee (2009 Augusztus 30)

Örök hála Miss!  Ennek te sem tudsz ellenállni mii?  Astramindenit...... Főleg ez a ífjuh titán, a 70-es évek keletnémet pornó filmjeit idézi. 

Nah persze én még nem is éltem akko  Jáá gút já.. schöne pozitione...  
Lehet még ilyet kapni? Mármint a sört.  hehe


----------



## redlion (2009 Augusztus 30)

Laura! Akárcsak Ice én is rendesen meresztettem a gubóimat, hivén hiszve hogy ez egy túlméretezett N5. 

Allgee! Esküszöm a pasiról nekem is a keletgemán 70s softpornójött be!:5:


Allgee írta:


> Nagyon lassan csúszik a kakaós csiga... Megsegítem egy jóképű sörrel.  Hogy utána milyen gyors lesz, hááát majd kiderül.  jeeehaaa


Már hol fenn vagy lenn lesz gyors a kimenetel?


----------



## Allgee (2009 Augusztus 30)

*jaaa, noch ein mal bitte *



redlion írta:


> Laura! Akárcsak Ice én is rendesen meresztettem a gubóimat, hivén hiszve hogy ez egy túlméretezett N5.
> 
> Allgee! Esküszöm a pasiról nekem is a keletgemán 70s softpornójött be!:5:
> 
> Már hol fenn vagy lenn lesz gyors a kimenetel?



Bejön neked Lion?  Ezek a germán videok olyan... :shock: de láttam már guszta filmet is hehe   
Visszatérve a csiguszra. Nos az sem elöl sem hátul nem óhajtott távozni még... főleg nem gyorsan. Also jaa, alles gut...  A csiga/sör kombinació igenis műxik.


----------



## misslaura (2009 Augusztus 31)

Allgee írta:


> Örök hála Miss!  Ennek te sem tudsz ellenállni mii?  Astramindenit...... Főleg ez a ífjuh titán, a 70-es évek keletnémet pornó filmjeit idézi.
> 
> Nah persze én még nem is éltem akko  Jáá gút já.. schöne pozitione...
> Lehet még ilyet kapni? Mármint a sört.  hehe




Hümm.....ezek votak meg az igazi ferfiak ! , az ember lánya 
tutta pl : hogy baloldalon horgya , vagy jobbon :lol: 

Allgee , a 70-es evekbe en is csak kisiskolás votam ! de a sexfilmekröl hallottam  , hogy ilyen sört lehet-e kapni ? nemtudom , mindég nyugaton laktam .


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Augusztus 31)

Allgee írta:


> Örök hála Miss!  Ennek te sem tudsz ellenállni mii?  Astramindenit...... Főleg ez a ífjuh titán, a 70-es évek keletnémet pornó filmjeit idézi.
> 
> Nah persze én még nem is éltem akko  Jáá gút já.. schöne pozitione...
> Lehet még ilyet kapni? Mármint a sört.  hehe


Hozzáröffentve a Tmához. Zsenyge ifjoncságom egyes időszakában A kedves Miss kartácsnő várossában, és fejjebb renspurgban jártam moziba. Eleinte furcsa volt, mert a képek a plakátokon érdekesek voltak. bementem, csak az volt érdekes, hogy azemberek jöttek- mentek. kiderült ez non-stop mozi. És a film biza német pornó- de nyugatnémet volt. Egyébként aranyos kis filmek voltak, még volt történetük is. Addig nézted,míg akartad. Ja a lekk fontosabb. dohányzó volt,és a szék karfáján volt üvegtartó. tehát a pornó ésa sőr együtt jár
(anno 78-79)


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Augusztus 31)

misslaura írta:


> Hümm.....ezek votak meg az igazi ferfiak ! , az ember lánya
> tutta pl : hogy baloldalon horgya , vagy jobbon :lol:
> 
> Allgee , a 70-es evekbe en is csak kisiskolás votam ! de a sexfilmekröl hallottam  , hogy ilyen sört lehet-e kapni ? nemtudom , mindég nyugaton laktam .



Egyre jobban érzem magam! ennyi fijjatal nő között......
minden vén medve álma


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Augusztus 31)

Allgee írta:


> Jajjj Ice, mielőtt kiménne a fejembű.. Hát kis örömködni való... A zúj albumomba vannak ice-os képek.  Tessék sasolni... Legyen mirű rémálmodni még meloo elött.



Jóképek, fölleg ahun az Ice-t tenyereden hordozod


----------



## Allgee (2009 Augusztus 31)

icebreaker írta:


> Hozzáröffentve a Tmához. Zsenyge ifjoncságom egyes időszakában A kedves Miss kartácsnő várossában, és fejjebb renspurgban jártam moziba. Eleinte furcsa volt, mert a képek a plakátokon érdekesek voltak. bementem, csak az volt érdekes, hogy azemberek jöttek- mentek. kiderült ez non-stop mozi. És a film biza német pornó- de nyugatnémet volt. Egyébként aranyos kis filmek voltak, még volt történetük is. Addig nézted,míg akartad. Ja a lekk fontosabb. dohányzó volt,és a szék karfáján volt üvegtartó. tehát a pornó ésa sőr együtt jár
> (anno 78-79)


Mindég tanul valamit az ember.  Köszönnyük a zifjuhság nevébe!! kiss Gyanitom nem a filmekbű fogok németűl jol megtanulni, de azé teszek rá egy kisérletet.  Német dolgokba vannak űber jók: kocsee, sör, softporno.. hihi  az élet fontos elemei. Ohhjee Meg hátugye olyan nincs hogy öreg... max ollyan hogy rutinos vagy tapasztalt!  oszt csak érezd is magad fiatalnak Ice!


----------



## Allgee (2009 Augusztus 31)

*Néha most sem tudni merre lóg.. *



misslaura írta:


> Hümm.....ezek votak meg az igazi ferfiak ! , az ember lánya
> tutta pl : hogy baloldalon horgya , vagy jobbon :lol:
> 
> Allgee , a 70-es evekbe en is csak kisiskolás votam ! de a sexfilmekröl hallottam  , hogy ilyen sört lehet-e kapni ? nemtudom , mindég nyugaton laktam .


 
Nah jah, most meg csak tippelni lehet h merre ityeg a fityeg.. És ha az ember lánya ölég bátor, oszt rá talál kérdezni merre is, háát eccer csak azt a választ kapja: Kicsi puha és csak kókad..  :shock::lol: 

Lehet ebben seggit a joképű ser..  ???


----------



## redlion (2009 Augusztus 31)

Allgee írta:


> Bejön neked Lion?  Ezek a germán videok olyan... :shock: de láttam már guszta filmet is hehe
> Visszatérve a csiguszra. Nos az sem elöl sem hátul nem óhajtott távozni még... főleg nem gyorsan. Also jaa, alles gut...  A csiga/sör kombinació igenis műxik.


 
Ha megeddzőm magam kipróbálom aljas indokból elkövetet öngyilkossági indokból.
A bejön szó helyett inkább az asszociációt kellett vón használnom. A fenét jön be nekem! Mutassam ki jön be nekem?



http://vindiesel.fan-site.hu/pic/kepek/2980.jpg



misslaura írta:


> Hümm.....ezek votak meg az igazi ferfiak ! , az ember lánya
> tutta pl : hogy *baloldalon horgya , vagy jobbon* :lol:
> 
> Allgee , a 70-es evekbe en is csak kisiskolás votam ! de a sexfilmekröl hallottam  , hogy ilyen sört lehet-e kapni ? nemtudom , mindég nyugaton laktam .


 


Allgee írta:


> Nah jah, most meg csak tippelni lehet h merre ityeg a fityeg.. És ha az ember lánya ölég bátor, oszt rá talál kérdezni merre is, háát eccer csak azt a választ kapja:* Kicsi puha és csak kókad*..  :shock::lol:
> 
> Lehet ebben seggit a joképű ser..  ???


 

Ah de pikánsak vagytok! 
Ice! Nem szabad elolvadni, mi marad akkor nekünk?


----------



## Allgee (2009 Szeptember 1)

*Vin Diesel.. hmm.. az igen!*

Igazad van Lion! Azé mégisinkább a Diesel csávó! Rendbe van az nagyon

Úgyláccik ez a mai este tényleg kissé pikáncsra sikerült.. Hát van ez imigyen.. Jól esett kicsit... nah szoval ma is accem iigen jókat fogok álmodni/álmodozni... ohjee

Ha épp Vinnel akko az miattad van Lion  Azé nagy durcásan nem bánom ám... 

Hmm, és a csigusz.. frankón jó. Csak komoly érdeklődőknek, és nem öngyi szándékkal.  :0:

Jóéccakát Mindenki! Szép álmokat!


----------



## fonixbird (2009 Szeptember 1)

Sziasztok,

Mintha Rejtő Jenőt olvasnám Teccik!


----------



## redlion (2009 Szeptember 1)

fonixbird írta:


> Sziasztok,
> 
> Mintha Rejtő Jenőt olvasnám Teccik!


 
Üdv új kocsmatöltelék!




Csüccs Itt van Piszkos Fred kapitány és Fülig Jimmy is személyesen!


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 1)

Szia Fonikszmadar gyere máskoris.
HallóRed!
Ezsta két arcot én ismerem, me népszerűsítették rendőrfogalmazóságilag ezeketa képes feleket, amik a valóságban nemis annyira képesek, azaz mindere képesek.
különösen aza piszok Manfréd nevezetű, aki amúty nekem hajókászásból kifojjólag kollé gám. Nem küllönben Füllik James nevezetű, aki csak szeretettvona fedészetmester lenni, deémmá vótam. Eszeket a zalakokat amutty minden ki kerüli messziről, és tíszen ötméterről má köpis.

ésesz idézés:
Ott ült velünk szembe a Kapitány! Felsék tuggya! Bizonyos Piszok Alfréd nevű!... Felsék én nem hazudok magának, higgye el így van: málnaszőrt ivott. Kavarta és habzott.

És felállt és aszt monta: a ruhatárt itten ő kezeli.

Én leghamarabb nyertem vissza a lélekjelenségemet. Mondom ennek az öregnek: "Maga natyon hasonlít ety Piszkos Fret nevű köz és életveszélyre. Ety pillanatig asz ember aszt hiszi, őt látná. És csak asztán lesz újra nyugodt." Aszongya:

"Nemcsak hasonlítok, hanem ez még sokkal több. Mer én vatyok."

És szomorúan néz. És issza a málnaszőrt. Elfordítottam a fejemet és kértem, hoty ne csinálja esztet, mer nem lehet nészni.

"Idehallgasson Kapitány. Esz itten valami naty gazsák, amit megint maga kiforralt. Maga mindig íty kezdi fordítva. És nem lehet tudni, mit kavargat." Mongya ő:

"Láthatod fijam, hoty málnaszőrt."

Ekkor én már bisztos voltam, hoty itten nagy gazság lesz, és esz megint valahonnan fordítva gyön, az ő rengeteg eszével, mert szíve nincs egy csepp se, de minden csepp hiányzás helyet két liter agyavelő van benne. De mostan búsan néz.

"Te mindég bizhatatlan voltál Fülig Jimmy, te mindenkit hazugnak és gazembernek nésztél, nem jó pedig annak, ki mindig magából indula."

Így ő. És szomorú volt...


----------



## redlion (2009 Szeptember 1)

Allgee írta:


> Igazad van Lion! Azé mégisinkább a Diesel csávó! Rendbe van az nagyon
> 
> Úgyláccik ez a mai este tényleg kissé pikáncsra sikerült.. Hát van ez imigyen.. Jól esett kicsit... nah szoval ma is accem iigen jókat fogok álmodni/álmodozni... ohjee
> 
> ...


 
Na mit álmodtál?
Te én nem birok magammal, mikor operenciás tengerentúl Vin nagyobb fiucska volt már és én emitt az üveghegy előtt kicsileányzóként néztem amin apukám hatalmasat nevetett a füles magazin képregényén, olan de olan visszamehetnékem volt oda. Amit Rejtő Jenő és Korcsmáros Pál összehoztak, hát az besz*rás volt!
Csatolás megtekintése 328552

Ice! Pályinka mellé egy kis lélekmelengetőnek, kicsiszivem mindemmelegével küldöm neked (is)!
Kukkantsdh bellle: http://hvg.hu/kepregeny/94c15c96-ad3f-458e-9195-bd8f37b8c6c2.aspx


----------



## Allgee (2009 Szeptember 1)

Ahoy koccsmatűtelékek! Laza bekukkantás a részemről, ámbár elfoglaccságtó függöen visszatérő leszek mint Freddy Kruger az Elm uccába. Hehehe... Huu de maradnék ámmég mostis, de már vár a fürdőkád.. Viz is van ám benne. 
Túlélés esetén jövék vicca.


----------



## Allgee (2009 Szeptember 1)

Kellemetes habfürdős újra itt... 
Képzeld Lion!
Tegnapi álmomba sajna pont nem férkőzött be ez a kopasz izmos hmm  pasi...  Az az ócska horror amit néztünk a háverokkal kipusztitotta a Vin-re koncentráló agysejteket.  Mostan kap ujra sanszot, kellőképp el vok lazulva.


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 2)

Jöttem
Ittam,
Senkise?
Mentem

S,F&R'r


----------



## Allgee (2009 Szeptember 2)

icebreaker írta:


> Jöttem
> Ittam,
> Senkise?
> Mentem
> ...




Nohát!! Azé me itten száradok a sarokba má nem is esmersz meg? Jóvan.. :neutral: Pedig má tőtöttem volna ki egy jóféle mitiszolt...


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 2)

Red! Kösz. régen énis szerettem ezeket a képregényeket.
De könyvbenis.
Pá jinka, jucikát (lánkáknak jocikát

(nemis Tom, lassan kiderül: ebbeja kocsmába csak lánkák járnak?
Holvannak a zigazi, borotválatlan , sörééspályinkaszagú söpredékek?
Hijjába, hogymegváltozott má eza világ!)


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 2)

Allgee írta:


> Nohát!! Azé me itten száradok a sarokba má nem is esmersz meg? Jóvan.. :neutral: Pedig má tőtöttem volna ki egy jóféle mitiszolt...



Na aZ!
Ojjan csenbe vótál, aszittem gondolkodol.
Oszkiderűtt, hogy igen,máhogy mitis kérjééé!
Jóember vagy vazzee!


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 2)

allgee írta:


> kellemetes habfürdős újra itt...
> képzeld lion!
> Tegnapi álmomba sajna pont nem férkőzött be ez a kopasz izmos hmm  pasi...



hát, mitmonnyak, nekemse


----------



## Allgee (2009 Szeptember 2)

Háttezt én sem értem... de ebba a mai fura világba ugyláccik a lánynépnek is kell a zefféle ihajcsuhaj.. 

Kicsit maradok hátha jönnek a többicsajok...  
Esetleg ha valamely nagy mackó v. tengerimedve betéved vidáman hallgatom sztoriját jóféle hp mellett... És lehet szörös is.. csak ne a pállyinkaa..


----------



## Allgee (2009 Szeptember 2)

icebreaker írta:


> Na aZ!
> Ojjan csenbe vótál, aszittem gondolkodol.
> Oszkiderűtt, hogy igen,máhogy mitis kérjééé!
> Jóember vagy vazzee!




Jaja probátam gondolkodni de megártott.. Szoval lekközelebb nagyobb zajt csapok.. mongyuk jo nagyot csapok a pultra oszt jol irányzott kéréssel már hozatom is a zinnivalot..  Addig döncsé mit kérel..


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 2)

Allgee írta:


> Esetleg ha valamely nagy mackó v. tengerimedve betéved vidáman hallgatom sztoriját jóféle hp mellett... És lehet szörös is.. csak ne a pállyinkaa..



nemollan má semmise, mint régen.
monnyák a címborákokis, hogy a hajózás sem. ez tényleg nem a régi már. De nekünk is ezt mondták az akkori öregek, akik több napos lakodalmakról hosszú ködállásokról és egyébb földi jókről írtak. Eszembe jut a Gyöngyös egyik útja, amikor mint nem teljesen legális covjeckij sekt partratételevégett megálltunk Obemühl falunál, ahol Takibácsinak 8aki amúgy tisztességes hajóparancsnok volt) érdelecsége volt. Ott anyira megbízható tettestársaknak bizonyultunk, hogy az átvevő kocsmáros egy idő után ránkbízta a kocsmát ( mecsak mi voltunk) majd elment alunni, mondván ha megyünk szóljunk. Volt ott ótomata tekpálya ígyasztán elsportolgattunk. Hajnalba ébresztettük az atyafit, és eszünkbe sem jutott átverni. Vagy azok az éjszakai orvhalászatok miringgel. Ezeket má bemerem vallani, mert elévültek. De mindenkinek az aza időszak a legszebb, amikor ő van ott, és főleg ha fiatal. Így meg már csak itt a kócsmabillentyűzés mellett hajózgatok, meg néha egy kiadó pacalpörkölt benyelése után álmomban. A mairól semmit sem tudok, lassan 30 éve megszünt minden kapcsolatom a hajózással.
(ígazából pedig még marcona kinézetem sincs
Dízeles meg fölleg HIHIHI


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 2)

Allgee írta:


> Jaja probátam gondolkodni de megártott.. ... Addig döncsé mit kérel..



Nem győzőm idézni eleget Micimackót, aki mondotta volt, hogy nehéz testi munka a gondolkodás. Így, ami nem megy, neis erőltessük

Amugy meg nema kérést kell dönteni, hanema zitalt
(néhány kolleg Gina innena szakeccségből egy ideje rendesen eltünt)


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 2)

eza zálom


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 2)

Red hoszta a múttkor a szta piszok mnfrédos kapitán képet.
Na arró jutott eszembe:
Vót dógom nekemis illen alakokkal. az ijen finom urinépek,/ az uri közönség táncol/ maj tejesen lenéznek itten minket, mer méga végin asszik, hogy kimüveletlenesek vagyunk, pedig nem!!!! csak őka tulmüveltek... kihö való képest??? merénha kapatkány... nem... kapitkány... namindegy lennék, és máá méne lehettem vóna, hiszena inteligenciám má megvan hozzá, hát én ugyszeretném a buta pornépet, merigazán innya csak velük lehet, meraz nem tartsa ela kisebbikullyáta pohártuu, mer nem céloz, csak iszik!!! naszóvaaa, amiko még vizen éltem, nem inni!!! akkoo azén drága kapitánykáim, egy kivételivee mind teljest megvótak elégedve velem!!!meg a többiekkel, oszt vegyültek... velünk... oszt minnek tudtam a nevit!!! nem köllött urazni, hanem pölö Lajos bácsizni!!! na az vót csak igazán a kapitány!!! namega piszok alfréd nevezetü... tuggyátok!!! aza kétesegyén... nacsa!!!


----------



## Allgee (2009 Szeptember 2)

icebreaker írta:


> Red hoszta a múttkor a szta piszok mnfrédos kapitán képet.
> Na arró jutott eszembe:
> Vót dógom nekemis illen alakokkal. az ijen finom urinépek,/ az uri közönség táncol/ maj tejesen lenéznek itten minket, mer méga végin asszik, hogy kimüveletlenesek vagyunk, pedig nem!!!! csak őka tulmüveltek... kihö való képest??? merénha kapatkány... nem... kapitkány... namindegy lennék, és máá méne lehettem vóna, hiszena inteligenciám má megvan hozzá, hát én ugyszeretném a buta pornépet, merigazán innya csak velük lehet, meraz nem tartsa ela kisebbikullyáta pohártuu, mer nem céloz, csak iszik!!! naszóvaaa, amiko még vizen éltem, nem inni!!! akkoo azén drága kapitánykáim, egy kivételivee mind teljest megvótak elégedve velem!!!meg a többiekkel, oszt vegyültek... velünk... oszt minnek tudtam a nevit!!! nem köllött urazni, hanem pölö Lajos bácsizni!!! na az vót csak igazán a kapitány!!! namega piszok alfréd nevezetü... tuggyátok!!! aza kétesegyén... nacsa!!!



Mintha némi kellemetes nosztalgia hallaccana hangodbol, Ice...

Abba biztos is vok hogy a legjobbat csak pórnéppel lehet inni, azolyan urificsurok meg műcicák nem is tudnak igazán jo izűen felönteni a garatra.. Vót szerencsém ecce esküvőn is tapasztalni illyet, nah hálistennek többet se..  
Viszont szimpi az a seres korsós lyánnyka, meg a tetovált macska is  van bennük virgoncság... hihi


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 2)

Na meg egy igaszka történés jóccakátnak (bár a törpi is színigasz, a zuccsó szóig, me kösztudásulagos híres igaszmondó vagyok
Egy régi naplórészlet, arról, hogyis jártuk a vizeket akkor.
Színhely a Duna, és a gyögyös nevű vontatóhajó:
egy rövid részletet a 79-es naplómból, illusztrációnak, emberi nyelven, a változatosság miatt. (akormég több szürkesejjtem volt, így mégtöbbet tuttam, de rádógosztam ,és elértem a maji szintet

"....Ma március hetedike van, de hogy milyen nap azt nem tudom. Vasárnap este indultunk el Komáromból. Tegnap reggel voltunk Bécsben. Gyors vásárlás után indultunk tovább két darab uszállyal. Este nyolc órakor érkeztünk az altenworthi zsiliphez. Most kb. a 2148 fkm-nél hajózunk, útban Ybbs felé. Elég rossz, ködös idő van. Úgy volt, hogy ez elég gyors út lesz, talán nyolc nap alatt fordulunk.
......Na ebből semmi sem lesz. Már Ybbsről fordulunk vissza Bécsbe, onnan egy másik hajó fuvarjával újra vissza Ybbsre, közben manőver Kremsmnél. Mindez éjjel. Aztán majd tovább három darab uszállyal Passaun keresztül Regensburgba.
1979. 08-08. csütörtök. A 2070. fkm. három db. terhes uszállyal Ysperdorfnál, Linz és a Walsee zsilip felé halad.
Március 9. Tegnap óta, amikor befejeztem, illetve abbahagytam az írást egy egész nap telt el. Azóta szinte megállás nélkül manőverek voltak. Zsilipből ki, zsilipbe be. Uszályok felcsatolása, kötél beszedés, állás, indulás, köd éjjel-nappal. Aludni is kb. négy órát tudtunk, azt sem egyfolytában, és úgy, mint a tűzoltó lovak. Szerszámostól, illetve mi ruhástól, manőverek vannak orrvérzésig. Marhára kivagyok.
Ma este nyolc órakor volt az assachi-zsilip, éjjel tizenegy óra körül leszünk Engelhartszellnél, szintén zsilipelés és hajnalban manőver Passauban. Tehát ma éjjel sem lesz alvás. Fárasztó egy kicsit.
Ma gyönyörű napos időnk volt. Ezért még az abwindeni, és az ottensheimi zsilip között még a szőnyegeket is ki kellett mosni. Szóval munka az van elég. A kaja ehhez képest pocsék. Éppen ma vesztünk össze a vénasszonnyal a reggeli miatt. A mi hasunkon akar spórolni.
79-03-14 Amikor megérkeztünk Regensburgba, hóvihar volt. Estefelé ez átment szakadó esőbe. A Dunán hatalmas áradás következett be. Órák alatt két métert áradt a víz. Amióta elindultunk visszafelé, már sütött a nap, de csak pár órát. Aztán újra eső. A magas vízállás miatt a hidak alatt nem fértünk át, csak úgy, hogy a kormányállást félig lebontjuk, hogy a hajó alacsonyabb legyen. Ha egy nappal később indulunk el Regensburgból, már a deggendorfi híd alatt el sem férünk.
Aztán, amikor már úgy alakul, hogy jövünk haza, Passauban kapjuk a rendeletet, hogy Engelhartszelből fordítsuk az ms Ózdot, amely nem bírja géperővel a fuvarját. Így aztán vissza Passauba, és elment még egy nap.
Aztán végre elindultunk hazafelé. Jelenleg az ottensheimi zsilip alatt állunk, este van és köd, nem lehet látni semmit. Ha elmegy a köd, azonnal indulunk.
79-03-15 Egy nap alatt végigjöttünk az összes többi zsilipen. Walsee, Abwinden, Ybbs, Altewörth. Ma reggel érkeztünk meg Bécsbe. Közölték, hogy nem állunk, csak addig, amíg a határ és VÁM vizsgálat készen nincs. Rádión azt a hírt kaptuk, lehet, hogy lemegy a hajó Pestre, és kapunk néhány szabadnapot...."


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 2)

Allgee írta:


> Mintha némi kellemetes nosztalgia hallaccana hangodbol, Ice...



Háccsak így éccaka felé.
pedignemis ittam.
(Sok oldallal visszább írtam más történéseket is. Na azok voltak az igazi igazak)
Na lassan kúszok a rongyok közé.
Pá jinka!


----------



## Allgee (2009 Szeptember 2)

Ami meg a Dízelt illeti.. Az nagyon rendbe van de nekem olyan mint egy ógörög szobor: szép szép, de jo ott ahol van  Mer azé mégisinkább jobb egy aranyos tengerimacko, mint egy hollyvudi sztárocska.. itten mindenképp...  

Érzem hogy kezd beállni a kóma... tán jelzés hogy mönni kéne alunni? Lehet el is teszem magam most ide szépen szolidan az asztal alá.. és holnap reggel jol meglepödtök hogy én vok itt azelső.


----------



## redlion (2009 Szeptember 2)

Allgee írta:


> Mintha némi kellemetes nosztalgia hallaccana hangodbol, Ice...
> 
> Abba biztos is vok hogy a legjobbat csak pórnéppel lehet inni, azolyan urificsurok meg műcicák nem is tudnak igazán jo izűen felönteni a garatra.. Vót szerencsém ecce esküvőn is tapasztalni illyet, nah hálistennek többet se..
> Viszont szimpi az a seres korsós lyánnyka, meg a tetovált macska is  van bennük virgoncság... hihi


 
Asszem! Hány kiló ser +göngyöleg van a lyány kis kacsójában!



Láttam én már okleveles nyafka marhát nemiseggyet! Akiben van spiritusz az a király ide papir oda pöcsét. 



icebreaker írta:


> Háccsak így éccaka felé.
> pedignemis ittam.
> (Sok oldallal visszább írtam más történéseket is. Na azok voltak az igazi igazak)
> Na lassan kúszok a rongyok közé.
> Pá jinka!


 



Kéretik többet is beidézni IceFred Captain! Vissza is olvasok a többi story után!



Allgee írta:


> Ami meg a Dízelt illeti.. Az nagyon rendbe van de nekem olyan mint egy ógörög szobor: szép szép, de jo ott ahol van  Mer azé mégisinkább jobb egy aranyos tengerimacko, mint egy hollyvudi sztárocska.. itten mindenképp...


 
Ez már igaz! Csak aztán ne minden kikötőben! Mármint menyaszony


----------



## Allgee (2009 Szeptember 2)

Nagyon tetszett ez a kis hajónaplos beszámoló! Asszem visszaások az alapokhoz és beleböngészek a többiba is.. 

A hajós élet ezek szerint elég kemény, de sok szép és vidám esemény is akad. Azé irigyellek hogy láttá világot... 

Megyek én is... de most csak aludni, csácsá!


----------



## Zolthan Sagro (2009 Szeptember 3)

Reggelt, Napot, Estét vagy Akármit!
Most a korsó helyett én járok a kútra, mivel a korsó úgy döntött, hogy elmegy máshová mást csinálni. Csinált is az galibát, most én fizetem az árát.
Nah' sebaj, lehetne rosszabb is.
Azért ez is elég tengeri herkentyúket szállít ide,(mármint a kút). Van itt még zátonyaligátor is és vannak vascicák is.


----------



## Allgee (2009 Szeptember 3)

*Mögújúlt a zitalkészlet!*






*Úgy látom ezzel kell leöblíteni a mai napot...* :111:\\m/
Kellemes az idő idebenn, mint egy átlagos bokaficam.  Kár beszerelni a klímát, mingyá vége a nyárnak... Lehet lecsúsztam arró hogy nyaraljak??  :roll: Jaaajj....


----------



## Allgee (2009 Szeptember 3)

Zolthan Sagro írta:


> Reggelt, Napot, Estét vagy Akármit!
> Most a korsó helyett én járok a kútra, mivel a korsó úgy döntött, hogy elmegy máshová mást csinálni. Csinált is az galibát, most én fizetem az árát.
> Nah' sebaj, lehetne rosszabb is.
> Azért ez is elég tengeri herkentyúket szállít ide,(mármint a kút). Van itt még zátonyaligátor is és vannak vascicák is.



Hehe....
Azé nincs minden veszve.. a zátonyaligátor halkan csámcsog valamit mialatt a vascica dorombolva köröz az asztalnál... Dobok neki is egy italt ki ne száraggyon... :kaboom:


----------



## misslaura (2009 Szeptember 4)

_sziasztok ,

jol elcsavarogtam !  Ice nézd mit találtam  ( egy kicsit várni kell 
még beindul ) , nagyon tetszik ! 

Robin McKelle - Bei mir bist du schön , 







_


----------



## misslaura (2009 Szeptember 4)

Jah és még ez is hozzá , legyetek a vendégem


----------



## redlion (2009 Szeptember 4)

Laura! Ha szabadna mekkérdeznem, merre teccettek tekeregni?
Küldök finomat (elég fogyókurás)
A "nem lehet abbahagyni" csirke 
Azonos csirkealkatrészekből készítjük (pl. szárnyak vagy felső ill. alsó combok, nyolc darab). 
Elkészítés: 8 dkg lisztbe belekeverünk egy kiskanál majoránnát, fehérborsot, őrölt köménymagot, sót, piros paprikát, csipet chilit, és őrölt zöldborsot. A fűszeres lisztbe beleforgatjuk a csirkealkatrészeket és kivajazott jénaiba vagy tepsibe helyezzük. A maradék lisztet rászórjuk. Tetejére karikázunk lilahagymát (két nagy fej), megszórjuk 10 dkg füstölt-sajttal és 10 dkg nem füstölt sajttal. 4 dl tejfölbe 4 evőkanál olívaolajat keverünk és 4 nagy cikkely fokhagymát törünk bele. Ezt ráöntjük az egész tetejére és lefedjük vagy lefóliázzuk.
Előmelegített sütőbe 250 fokon 50 percig sütjük. Tálalás: rizzsel, (pl. kukoricás, fodros-petrezselymes rizzsel). És ne lepődj meg, ha nem tudod abbahagyni... 

Csatolás megtekintése 329799


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 4)

Sziasztok!

Végre Frájdé!!

Szia Laura!

Jó kis zene. Tetszik ez a változata is.

merrejártál?
vótérdekes?

Red! ezt nemillik péntek este! 
Gyilkos


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 4)

misslaura írta:


> _ nagyon tetszik !
> 
> Robin McKelle - Bei mir bist du schön ,
> 
> _



Egyre jobban
Ez a nő cáfolja a feliratod 
Szép, és még jó is
(most töltöm a lemezét)

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=+Bei+mir+bist+du+sch%C3%B6n&search_type=&aq=f

ebből a számból itt elég sok választék van.


----------



## Allgee (2009 Szeptember 4)

*Szép jó estét! 

Hmm, dalocska, borocska... de jó is!*

  Álmodjatok szépeket!


----------



## Zolthan Sagro (2009 Szeptember 4)

Üdv cimborák!
Tegnap két vasfogú uszonyt láttam beszélgetni, épp a vascicára fenték a fogukat. Igaz két pohárka lötty után elmentek szunyizni ezek a rendetlen alakok.
Igaz a házigazdasszony jó ismerősöm, s egy két mázsát felhúzott magára, de egy kis testmozgás neki is jót tett és már csak néhány grammot cipel. 
Az a tag a sarokban pedig már félholtra húzta magát, megártott neki a pia. Inkább evett volna valami húsos páncélt, de csak a az asztalt húzta meg, de azt telig. 
Most jó hangulat van, ígyhát legyetek vendégeim a házigazdasszonynál. 
Lehet választani a színes, szagos, nagy választék közül. Majd kifizetem, csak két aranytallér az ár.


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 5)

*Ella Fitzgerald - Bei mir bist du schoen - 1937*

Üdv a szakeccség mekkrökkzüttyeinek!

Dal mára: (Laura!)

Ella Fitzgerald - Bei mir bist du schoen - 1937


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 5)

*Robin McKelle - Abracadabra*

még egy zene.
( A Steve Miller Band féle véltozatot is ide akartam tenni, de a zene II-ben kétszer is van, és nem akarok kikapni
Robin McKelle - Abracadabra

Nem Tom mér, amikor ezt a nőt hallgatom, egy pohár, hideg Cuba Libré jut az eszembe.
*BACARDI & COKE: AZ EREDETI CUBA LIBRE*

A világ legnépszerűbb itala az Amerikai Egyesült Államok és Spanyolország közötti ellentét kapcsán született. A századforduló idején a Spanyol-Amerikai háború alatt történt, hogy Teddy Roosevelt-tel az élen számos amerikai érkezett Kubába.
Egyik délután , néhány szolgálaton kívüli amerikai katona Old Havanna egyik bárjában találkozott. Fausto Rodriquez, egy fiatal hírnök elmesélte, hogy egy százados belépve a bárba BACARDI rumot és Coca-Colát rendelt jéggel és egy szelet lime-mal. A százados olyan élvezettel itta az összekevert italt, hogy felkeltette vele a körülette lévő katonák érdeklődését. 
Kérték a mixert, hogy nekik is keverjen egy adagot a százados italából. A BACARDI rum és a COKE azonnali sikert aratott. Mint ahogy ma is, a BACARDI & COKE egyesítette az embereket, barátságot és jókedvet teremtett. Amikor a következő kört rendelték az egyik katona javasolta, hogy mondjanak tósztot az újonnan felszabadított Kuba ünneplésére: Por Cuba Libre!
Egy próbát megér
» 2 rész fehér rum
» 1/2 lime leve
» 4-5 rész kóla 
A pohárba facsarjuk a lime levét, majd a kifacsart héjat is a pohárba tesszük. Ezután a poharat feltöltjük jéggel a pohár kétharmadáig. Hozzáöntjük a rumot és rátöltjük a hideg kólát.


Buenas noches, queridos amigos, en el bar y en la cama


----------



## misslaura (2009 Szeptember 5)

Laura! Ha szabadna mekkérdeznem, merre teccettek tekeregni?
Küldök finomat (elég fogyókurás)

Hümm......merre is voltam ? majd egyszer elmondom 

Red , ennyi finomsag lattan biztosan agyon enném magamat 
(nem fogyokurázok , csak egészségesen táplálkozok ! )
Te nemcsak okos intellingens vagy , de még ennyire jol fözöl is ! ? 
Üdv:laura


----------



## misslaura (2009 Szeptember 5)

Tegnap két vasfogú uszonyt láttam beszélgetni, épp a vascicára fenték a fogukat. Igaz két pohárka lötty után elmentek szunyizni ezek a rendetlen alakok.
Igaz a házigazdasszony jó ismerősöm, s egy két mázsát felhúzott magára, de egy kis testmozgás neki is jót tett és már csak néhány grammot cipel. 
Az a tag a sarokban pedig már félholtra húzta magát, megártott neki a pia. Inkább evett volna valami húsos páncélt, de csak a az asztalt húzta meg, de azt telig. 
Most jó hangulat van, ígyhát legyetek vendégeim a házigazdasszonynál. :smile:
Lehet választani a színes, szagos, nagy választék közül. Majd kifizetem, csak két aranytallér az ár

Namost man nemertem , hat kinekis vot vasfogu uszonnya ? az ismerös asszonynak vagy a vasfogu rendetlen akakoknak ? 
a hangulat az jo vot , de mikor nemjo ha szines szagos a választék ? es aza két vascica az mitakart tüled ? , mer mán nem rozsdasodol ugyi ?  , jonapom vot nekem is a viragomat elattam , oszt megyek magamnak hazafele , mer itt mán mindenki szines meg szagos is  joccakát !


----------



## misslaura (2009 Szeptember 5)

Ice köszönöm a zenét , már egy kész gyüjteményem van ebböl 
a dalbol  Tényleg nem csak nagyon szép ez az énekesnö 
hanem nagyon jol énekel is ! nagyon emlékeztet Diana Krall 
gyönyörü érzéki hangjára , érdekes volt olvasni a cuba libre eredetét , esküszöm megkeverem magamnak ! 
Üdv:laura


----------



## redlion (2009 Szeptember 5)

icebreaker írta:


> Buenas noches, queridos amigos, en el bar y en la cama


 
Neked is jó éjszakát Ice, ammán igaz, hogy a legjobb baráccságok az ágyban és a bárban köttetnek.Ha jól értelmezem...
A Cuba Libré meg zseniális. Amúgy is szeretem a (bor mellett) "kontyalávaló" rumot (meg sajna a kólát is).


misslaura írta:


> Hümm......merre is voltam ? majd egyszer elmondom
> 
> Red , ennyi finomsag lattan biztosan agyon enném magamat
> (nem fogyokurázok , csak egészségesen táplálkozok ! )
> ...


Hű, most elpirultam, köszönöm kedves dicséretedet.





Lécci, tarts majd élménybeszámolót utadról!


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 6)

*Bei Mir Bist Du Schoen, Black eyes, Ochi chornye*



misslaura írta:


> Ice köszönöm a zenét , már egy kész gyüjteményem van ebböl a dalbol


(erősítve a szakeccssék kulturális oldalát(a CH-n van ilyen stílusú topic,vagy beolvad minden a nagy közös Zene1-6358792-ba?  Beszélni a zenéről. meg az előadókról nem is nagyon lehet)
Ahogy olvastam róla, 72 változatban van.
Hozzál belőle minél többet
Vasárnapra egy változat, ami nincs a Wiki listáján:
Budapest Klezmer Band - Bei Mir Bist Du Schoen
A végére a dal egy paródia jellegű feldolgozása:
"The Bear Missed the Train" Smith Street Society Jazz Band 1964
És egy másik nagy kedvencem néhány változata:
A Fekete szemek (Black eyes, Ochi chornye)
A Django verziót ketté vágtam,mert 9 MB


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 6)

redlion írta:


> Neked is jó éjszakát Ice, ammán igaz, hogy a legjobb baráccságok az ágyban és a bárban köttetnek.Ha jól értelmezem...



La posada y la cama de 
sólo un paso en la distancia. 
bizony, csak egy lépés a távolság a kettő között
Most egy jó citromos, enyhén kesernyés, de ütős, inkább fehéres koktélt innék. Javaslat?


----------



## *Csillagvirág* (2009 Szeptember 6)

Szép estét! Szabad bejönni?


----------



## misslaura (2009 Szeptember 6)

Kepzeljétek lett egy chet a forumon , most oda tartok és ott elmondom direktben, hogy mit is innák most ,


----------



## misslaura (2009 Szeptember 6)

*Csillagvirág* írta:


> Szép estét! Szabad bejönni?


 
Hü , ennyi piával ? Persze !


----------



## Zolthan Sagro (2009 Szeptember 6)

gyere nyugodtan!
Most már a földig ihatjuk magunkat!  Legalább addig is minden problémánkon túl tesszük magunkat.


----------



## redlion (2009 Szeptember 6)

icebreaker írta:


> La posada y la cama de
> sólo un paso en la distancia.
> bizony, csak egy lépés a távolság a kettő között
> Most egy jó citromos, enyhén kesernyés, de ütős, inkább fehéres koktélt innék. Javaslat?


Ammán bisztos, egyetértek ebben! Esto ya seguro, estoy de acuerdo en estokiss

Javaslatom:Cranberry twist 
Egy koktélkeverőben rázzunk össze 2 ek vodkát, 1 ek Cointreau-t, egy löttyintés vörösáfonyalét, 2 ek frissen facsart citomlét és egy maréknyi jégkockát. Öntsük Martinis pohárba és citromszelettel díszítsük.
Csatolás megtekintése 330628


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 6)

misslaura írta:


> Kepzeljétek lett egy chet a forumon , most oda tartok és ott elmondom direktben, hogy mit is innák most ,



Szia mindenki!

hol olvashatjuk a mitiszolt?


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 6)

redlion írta:


> Ammán bisztos, egyetértek ebben! Esto ya seguro, estoy de acuerdo en estokiss
> 
> Javaslatom:Cranberry twist
> Egy koktélkeverőben rázzunk össze 2 ek vodkát, 1 ek Cointreau-t, egy löttyintés vörösáfonyalét, 2 ek frissen facsart citomlét és egy maréknyi jégkockát. Öntsük Martinis pohárba és citromszelettel díszítsük.
> Csatolás megtekintése 330628



Végül is miért ne próbálhatnám ki? mi bajom lehet tőle?

a veces un paso, gran paso.


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 6)

*Csillagvirág* írta:


> Szép estét! Szabad bejönni?
> 
> [/IMG]



Illen kol lekcijóval, bármikor, akár éjjel 2 koris


----------



## Allgee (2009 Szeptember 7)

Üdvözlet a szakkeccségnek! Vissza teccettem én is találni.  De nem jöttem ám üres kézzel, hoztam nektek egy jó kis ruszki csodát. Hehe, nem Lada, nem is AK,  hanem egy bemelegittő italka az nagy italászat előtt. Íme a lötyi: MOSCOW MULE







Van ilyen szép rézköcsögbe is ám... 

Tört jég,2 rész vodka,1 rész lime lé, 4 rész gyömbér,kis menta meg lime a díszitéshez. Egésségetekre!

Áhh, Csillagvirág.. tessék jönni. Ilyen anyagbeszerzőre mindég szükség van!


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 7)

Allgee írta:


> hanem egy bemelegittő italka az nagy italászat előtt. Íme a lötyi: MOSCOW MULE



erre lett volna szükségem tegnap

Ma lehet pótolni?


----------



## Allgee (2009 Szeptember 7)

Gyere Ice, jut ma neked is bőven. Bekevertem egy kancsónyi lét!  Már dolgozok a következő koktélon... A neve *Véres Agy*.  Ha kész vagyok hozom...


----------



## szeemi (2009 Szeptember 7)

Szép álmokat hozó koktélt kevernék e korcsma kedves kartácsainak (legalábbis koktélos könyvecske eztet állítgatja )
RUSTY NAIL






 45 ml Scotch Whisky,
22 ml Drambuie,
jég​ Töltsük az alapanyagokat egymásután a jéggel teli pohárba , citromhéj-spirállal bolondíthatjuk látványilag 

No s egy meleg HOT BUTTERED RUM, mint ugye a neve is mondá 
 




 1 kis szelet vaj,
  1 teáskanálnyi barnacukor,
   fahéj,szerecsendió,vaníliaeszencia,
  30 ml sötét rum
  forró víz​ Keverjük össze a vajat, a barnacukrot, a fahéjat, a szerecsendiót és a vaníliaeszenciát, amíg krémszerű állagot kapunk! Tegyünk ebből egy teáskanálnyit a pohárba, öntsünk rá a rumot és a forró vizet! Keverjük alaposan össze !

No Nagyon szép álmokat kívánok ! kiss


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 7)

*White Lady*

Hááát, kedves Szemi! az a bajom, hogy én a whiskeyt nemigen szeretem.
A másikba meg meleg víz? Brrr.
Sebaj, csak megissza valaki
És erről jut eszembe, hogyan is felejthettem el a régi idő(im) kedvenc koktélját, a Fehér Hölgyet (White Lady), aki egy nagyon kellemes éjszakai partner

A koktél egyesek szerint az I. világháború után készült Londonban, megalkotója pedig a legendás Harry MacElhone, aki több tucat koktélt is megálmodott. Harry a húszas években megalapította az ugyancsak legendás Harry’s New York Bar-t Párizsban, s innentől kezdve ide tette át székhelyét.
Klasszikus Harry-féle recept 1919-ből
3cl jó minőségű gin (Gordon's)
1,5cl Cointreau
1,5cl frissen facsart citromlé
egy kis öntet Créme de Menthe

Shakerben *rázzuk* össze, szűrjük klasszikus ipszilon formájú pohárba, és koktélcseresznyével díszítve adjuk a vendég elé.

Párizsi változat
2cl Cointreau (Triple Sec)
2cl gin
2cl citromlé

A harmincas évek elején kezdte el variálni a saját maga által kreált változatot. Az eredetiben a gin dominált, majd a Cointreau következett, legvégül a legkisebb arányban a citromlé. (Ez a legjobb) A gin alapvető dominanciája egyértelműen a szigetországi fogyasztási szokásokat jelezte, várható volt, hogy Európában, a francia hagyományokat követve kissé átalakul ez a klasszikus.

Harry tehát pontosan a nagy gazdasági világválság közepette, a Szajna-parti fővárosban már egyenlő arányban használta a fenti alapanyagokat. A koktél híre szélsebesen terjed el az egész világon. Nemsokára már Amerikában is előszeretettel fogyasztották, ám milyen érdekes, ott megint variáltak rajta egy keveset. A tengerentúlon – ki tudja miért – tejszín és a tojás sárgája is bekerült az összetevők közé. (Brrrrr.. amerikaiak)


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 7)

Allgee írta:


> A neve *Véres Agy*.  Ha kész vagyok hozom...



Csupppa kí véncsi vagyok


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 7)

Aldzsí! Elgondolkoztam a dógokon, és egyre jobban tecc eza moszkvai öszvér
Lehet, hogy megtartom.
végtelen eccerű, és a kedvenc alapjaim egyikéből van (Gin, vótka, fehér rum, no meg a lime)
Hmmm: Moscow Mule

na húzok, holnap nehéz napom lesz. Az alap melón kívül egy látogatás, egy hatósági szemle, és két trágyalás. este jövök, majd iszunk)
Addig is 
S,F&R'r!


----------



## misslaura (2009 Szeptember 7)

3x ment el amit irtam , mostmán elment a kedvem , a francba !
:33::33::33:


----------



## mjsztalent (2009 Szeptember 7)

Jostet !
Koktelok??
Super Strent LAGER 8,5 % egyenesen es serve chilled a hutobol.
Manaki soros (manha lenne ekezet itt)


----------



## mjsztalent (2009 Szeptember 7)

misslaura írta:


> 3x ment el amit irtam , mostmán elment a kedvem , a francba !
> :33::33::33:


 
Dont giv app kedves , fogyassz majd megnyugszol


----------



## mjsztalent (2009 Szeptember 7)

Janregen votam itt gondutam bejovok es berugok
Hat ,tik??
Hogy es mind?


----------



## misslaura (2009 Szeptember 7)

mjsztalent , ülünk iszunk , berugunk


----------



## Allgee (2009 Szeptember 7)

*Ime a Véres Agy!*

Nos a tissztelt közönségnek elkészült a nem közönséges koktél:
Fanyar és furcsa, mint a neve: *Véres Agy

*-Vodka 2rész
-teqila 2rész
-Eperszirup
-pezsgő Longdrink pohárban szervirozva, jégkockákkal, felöntve a pezsgővel és végül... eperpüré a tetejére hadd pezsegjen  Diszitésnek két fél agy, azaz eper a pohár szélére! 

Misslaura, ez garantáltan kisimittya a ráncokat, nem mintha neked lenne... kiss szoval ettől jol el lehet lazulni.. 

Remélem teccik... ha nem jött be hát jön a WRC.. netuggyátokmeg!!! 

Moscow Mule- hmmm, pont csuszna is egy..


----------



## Allgee (2009 Szeptember 7)

mjsztalent írta:


> Janregen votam itt gondutam bejovok es berugok
> Hat ,tik??
> Hogy es mind?


Üdv! koktélos rendbontás van folyamatban.. a folyamat lényege, hogy folyamat iszunk. :4::111:Készülnek a mindenféle mitiszol-ok.


----------



## mjsztalent (2009 Szeptember 7)

Allgee írta:


> Üdv! koktélos rendbontás van folyamatban.. a folyamat lényege, hogy folyamat iszunk. :4::111:Készülnek a mindenféle mitiszol-ok.


Na ne mond, hitetlen vagyok evvel mintaz, aldzsazeerah TV vel 
deha neked koktelbol van a hold ........,
akkor nem ismerlek
meg mielott sertodes lenne a koktelos xsapattal en NEM iszok koktel mijota a filmet meglattam


----------



## Allgee (2009 Szeptember 7)

Na szééép.. szerencsére a hód nem koktélbó van. Akad itten más isznyákolnivalo. Ami nem bambi szörp. Pl ez a 6éves canadai cumó. Tán ez megfelelne e?


----------



## mjsztalent (2009 Szeptember 7)

Canadaji whiskey ??
micsoda xentsegtoresss
csak a skotcs
jeg nelkul


----------



## Allgee (2009 Szeptember 7)

Azé nem pont a scoccsot, mer hát amolyan canadás koccsma lévén kell tartani ilyet is. Nah jooo, egye frász, nem rejtegetem tovább a 12éves scotccsot.. Má hozom is a raktárbóó. De végülis koccincsunk mán egyet ha má igy nem esmerjök 1mást..


----------



## Allgee (2009 Szeptember 8)

*dehogyis*



mjsztalent írta:


> meg mielott sertodes lenne a koktelos xsapattal en NEM iszok koktel mijota a filmet meglattam



Jajj te, hámegosztanám veled a dugi piámat ha haragudnék rád? kiss :4: Ámbár ugytünik messze van még, de szombaton szivar, whiskey vagy ilyesmi lesz... Maj mesélek...


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 8)

mjsztalent írta:


> meg mielott sertodes lenne a koktelos xsapattal en NEM iszok koktel mijota a filmet meglattam



Na ezért nem kell filmeket nézni.
ha iszol, egészen meg lehet szeretni. A végére mind ízlik. 


(mai napot túléltem, egy kör kimit iszik mindenkinek!


----------



## Allgee (2009 Szeptember 8)

*Hmm *




*Nagy volt a hajtás Ice?*

Mókus kolléga is hajt ezerrel... :111:

Mindenesetre a kimitiszik jolesett,köcce A következő kört én állom!


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 9)

Allgee írta:


> Mókus kolléga is hajt ezerrel... :111:


 

Túléltem

Aldzsí, nekem aza mókuss kolléga KELL!

tedd már ide letölthető formátumba, mert így csak bmp-ben akarja menteni, mert nekem ő lesssz a kabala állatom.)


----------



## Allgee (2009 Szeptember 9)

*Nagy a hajtás... *

Nos iggy gif-be hátha letőthető... ha igysenem jao, akko mög ímélbe kapod.. Nem vona jo ha kabalaállat nélkül maradnál.  Örülök ha teccik! Használd egésséggel!


----------



## Allgee (2009 Szeptember 9)

*Tudományos tény. *

*Ez nagyon durva:
* *"Japán tudósok megállapították, hogy a hideg sör rákkeltő hatású.
Ugyanis amikor ráöntötték egy alvó rákra, az rögtön felébredt."
:shock::777:\\m/







*


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 9)

Allgee írta:


> Nos iggy gif-be hátha letőthető.. Használd egésséggel!



Kilaj!!! lejött, mosmá van címbi, akivel pijálhatok


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 9)

Allgee írta:


> *Ez nagyon durva:
> * *"Japán tudósok megállapították, hogy a hideg sör rákkeltő hatású.
> Ugyanis amikor ráöntötték egy alvó rákra, az rögtön felébredt."
> 
> [/I]*


 fáj 

Hogyan keletkeznek a ballangok?
a meedvee ááásssaaaaa


----------



## Allgee (2009 Szeptember 9)

A medve ááásssaaaa... jajjj, ez is fáájj!  

És megy két medve az erdőbe, az egyik jobbra a másik barna. 

Emmá annyira komoly hogy sörrel kell megemészteni. Se Kozel se távol nincs jobb 5let...


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 9)

Allgee írta:


> A medve ááásssaaaa... jajjj, ez is fáájj!
> 
> És megy két medve az erdőbe, az egyik jobbra a másik barna.
> 
> Emmá annyira komoly hogy sörrel kell megemészteni. Se Kozel se távol nincs jobb 5let...



Csak beköccentek, egy máánára.

Ketten jönnek ki az erőből.
Az egyik futva,
a másik medve

Mivana Kozeledben?
Most megyekel, me még dógomvan, el kell ótózzak itthonról.
Pá lyinka!
Szex, Fadzsi és Rakkenrólll:!


----------



## ljdarius (2009 Szeptember 9)

hello mi obi van kenobi meg jött dájtwéder apátok


----------



## Allgee (2009 Szeptember 9)

Hejjj Darejosz apánk! Üdv a szakeccségbe! Egy mitiszol kikérve neked is... 







Asszem nem maradsz szomjas.


----------



## ljdarius (2009 Szeptember 9)

:d


----------



## ljdarius (2009 Szeptember 9)




----------



## ljdarius (2009 Szeptember 10)

ismét itt van dájwéder nagy apátok


----------



## Allgee (2009 Szeptember 10)

icebreaker írta:


> Ketten jönnek ki az erőből.
> Az egyik futva,
> a másik medve
> 
> ...



Vazzze, há nem egy légy vót a Kozel-embe?? Ki is szedtem gyorsan, nehogymán megigya előlem a levet.. 

Tökre be vagyok feszülve.. kéne valami igazán agybizergáló pijja.. :34:


----------



## ljdarius (2009 Szeptember 10)

:111:ez dejol esik


----------



## Allgee (2009 Szeptember 10)

*lazíccsáá *



ljdarius írta:


> :111:ez dejol esik


Hát ha sokat dobálod biztosan jol esik! 
Iggyá rendes cuccot, itt egy Long-island... 



egyet iszok veled oszt máris menni kell, még van tennivalo..

Amúgy ön dönt, iszik vagy vezet, de a hármat egyszerre ne csinálja. 

üdv, majj jövék!!!


----------



## ljdarius (2009 Szeptember 10)

iszok mert a soföröm haza visz.köszi a koktélt


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 10)

Allgee írta:


> Vazzze, há nem egy légy vót a Kozel-embe?? Ki is szedtem gyorsan, nehogymán megigya előlem a levet..
> :



Legalább kiköpetted a kis rohadékkal aszt amit beszürcsölt? nehommááá!!!

Nevariájjá semmit. Üjjé le egy fotelbe, jól dőjjél hátra, takarózz be egy pléddel. Majd igyál meg egy rendes adag Ararát, vagy Metaxa szőlőpárlatot, és hunyd le a szemed.
Ezekben még ott a nap tüze, a koraősz arany ragyogása. Elönt melegével, és ellazít.

Drink & enjoy


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 10)

ljdarius írta:


> iszok mert a soföröm haza visz.köszi a koktélt



soffőr!! engem wazze max talicskán toltak haza

ótóval. Millen kocsmába jársz te. egy rendes kocsmába nemótóval jára zemberfija. még jóhogynem vonattal. asztán egy átlagos péntekesti ösznépi pofoszkodás utánnemtuggya mellik ótóba szájjon bele.)
Rendesember ollan szakeccségbe jár, ahonnannégykészlábis hazatalál. ha messzebb kell menni, akkor nem megy egyedül, me nem főttrajzi felfedező ő. viszmagával ettykét címborátis, akik maj tán emlékesznek a hazamenési útra. csakne ojjanokat minta duda, mega bronyó, me aszok a másodikasztal kisfröccs után keszték elfelejteni a saját nevüketis,pedig a fekfedesző útunk igen első szakaszába jártunk, még a zangyalföldi vasúti megállóhely talponállójában, ami azeccerű "Körülszaros" néven volt elhíresült a kikötői vagányok, ésa zujpesti finom népek belsőköreiben. Ezután volt még tervben a "Repedt plafon" nevezetű pénz és becsület süjjjesztő. Kicsit jóvalkésőbb a "KilencLépcsős" nevezetű al(világi)só pincehejjiségbe tervesztük zárni a túrát. (ahol befele kivolt írva, hogy
FEJJRE VIGYÁSSSZ!
Ugyanis pincehejjisségg lévén lépcső vezetettlefelé, ami az ajtóból indult röktön, és igen alacsony volt a plafon. Átajjába befele nem is volt baj. Kifele nem írták eszt ki. ugyanniss a rendessebje úbberugott, hogy kifele úgyis elsőkerék mekkhajjtással, terepben néttykészlábaszott ki. Aki nemivott eleget és figyelmetlenvolt, aszbiz beverte a fejit, és átajjába visszaesett. a csapos már kérés nélkül öntötte ki a zizsáki törkölypálinkát gyóttyszerként (eszt állítom tapasztallatból, hotty joszan ember nem bírta meginni, csakis részeg, vatty kába. ettől még a halottak is feltámadnak, és a meglepetéstől, ami az ízlelőbimbókatéri, a szenteket lábuknál fogva ráncigájják le a menny országból.)
Na ebüla szempontozásból nemigen volt bajjom a két dell iquenssel, lévén az előbbi, terepes mekkhajtást választották. A baj ott volt, hogy szerencsére töppször bejárván az útvonalat a kikötőbe visszataláltunk, de a hűs dunaiszél eszeket keszte kijózanítani. és keszték rajtam követelni a zital árát vissza, meszerintük ez nem berugás volt, hogy eszt a zalig öccázméteres utat csekkéjke kétóra alatt lesétálván, már kiis józanottak majnem, és esz így kidobott pész volt. Szerencsére benn a hajón még elrejtettem ety üvekk vótkát, és ennek a zígéretével be tuttam csalni őket. megivásával pedig szépen elcsendesettek(tünk)


----------



## Allgee (2009 Szeptember 10)

icebreaker írta:


> Legalább kiköpetted a kis rohadékkal aszt amit beszürcsölt? nehommááá!!!
> 
> Nevariájjá semmit. *Üjjé le egy fotelbe, jól dőjjél hátra, takarózz be egy pléddel. Majd igyál* meg egy rendes adag Ararát, vagy Metaxa szőlőpárlatot, és hunyd le a szemed.
> Ezekben még ott a nap tüze, a koraősz arany ragyogása. Elönt melegével, és ellazít.
> Drink & enjoy



Köszi Ice! Asszem pont ebbe a sorrendbe fogom tenni! Jóféle metaxát szivesen töltöm be.  Maj Dárejosz apánk is rágyün.. hihi.. amugy pusszi alles!! 

Legyecske mán nem iszik többet... :kaboom:Kincstári büntetést kapott 
Nem sokára kisimultan vixxatérek! :..:


----------



## misslaura (2009 Szeptember 10)

iszok mert a soföröm haza visz.köszi a koktélt:grin:

Csak innal ! :lol: mer nekem gyanus vagy ilyen rövideket beszilni , 
oszt semmit nemhozni magaval , meg meg söförrel jönni ?
hümmm ........meg a lábod is büdös :lol:


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 10)

misslaura írta:


> mer nekem gyanus vagy ilyen rövideket beszilni , :lol:



Lehet nemis jófféle sztrovacsek, menemis kért egy mitisszoltot, mega za ótó!
lehet, hogy etty ollan urrifiju, akit a sofförrel elengettek a népköszé.
Vatty királyfitán?
Az utosso kirájj a don Füllik di st James volt, aki a népper pertut ivott, és asz amutty jorravaló gaszember volt.
de esza dáriuss nekemis gyanus.


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 10)

Allgee írta:


> Legyecske mán nem iszik többet... :kaboom:Kincstári büntetést kapott
> Nem sokára kisimultan vixxatérek! :..:



Akkor annak nyekk.
A Termin Ator aszonta ábibekk.
Aldzsí mek Aldzzsíbekk (és eszt vehettyük fenyegetésnek is!)


----------



## Allgee (2009 Szeptember 10)

*Aldzzssíí bekk*

Hehehe.. Aldzsibekk... 
Áhh nem is vagyok annyira radikális terminátoros  De jajj annak aki a sörömbe hackel.. :evil:

Hmm, máán azé sokkal jobb..

Ennak örömére jöttem oszt mentem is.. 

Pacsi puszi! kiss


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 10)

Ok!.)

Na énis balra (vagy jobbra?) nemis tom pontossan, de el.
Pá lyinka!


----------



## szeemi (2009 Szeptember 10)

ljdarius írta:


> iszok mert a soföröm haza visz.köszi a koktélt



No ilyet se hallottam még :roll: Olyan mán vót, hogy sofőrt kellet híni, de , hogy ott üjjön még én iszom ... , de üdv itten ! 

"Üjjé le egy fotelbe, jól dőjjél hátra, takarózz be egy pléddel. Majd igyál meg egy rendes adag Ararát, vagy Metaxa szőlőpárlatot, és hunyd le a szemed."

Ez nagyon jóóóóóó, ígya közeledő őszi estékre megfogadandó , mán ide is készítettem mindent hozzá  Azé a pultost kicsit noszogassátok kicsit, hogy aggya elő


----------



## redlion (2009 Szeptember 10)

misslaura írta:


> iszok mert a soföröm haza visz.köszi a koktélt:grin:
> 
> Csak innal ! :lol: mer nekem gyanus vagy ilyen rövideket beszilni ,
> oszt semmit nemhozni magaval , meg meg söförrel jönni ?
> hümmm ........meg a lábod is büdös :lol:


 
A Lába???? Fejtől bűzlik a hal. Kell az üzigyüjjés a letőtéshö! 
A sóförhözmeg: Non est maior pumillio, licet constiterit in monte. (Nem lesz nagyobb a törpe, ha hegyre áll.)
Proszit!Csatolás megtekintése 332705


----------



## Allgee (2009 Szeptember 10)

"Üjjé le egy fotelbe, jól dőjjél hátra, takarózz be egy pléddel. Majd igyál meg egy rendes adag Ararát, vagy Metaxa szőlőpárlatot, és hunyd le a szemed."

Ez nagyon jóóóóóó, ígya közeledő őszi estékre megfogadandó , mán ide is készítettem mindent hozzá :smile: Azé a pultost kicsit noszogassátok kicsit, hogy aggya elő :grin: 

Seemi bárátosom.. alátámasztom eme tézisst, az Ararát ezen formájja simittya a zidegrencert. S kedéjjavito-őszidéző... Hoppá 1 szori: Anno miko még pultos vótam késséggel előadtam a rejtegetett cuccot, de nem ám csak úgy.. ottan tudni kellett a jelszoot.  Aki nem tutta ammeg próbált kiszedni a pult mögű. Nos persze nem jöt össze mer hát a fürészelt duplacsövű puska ölég elrettentő hatású vót. Szép neve ennek a hellynek: A ződ takony.. Jajj a régi szép idők... 

Darejjosz senem olyan urifiju, csak még nem oly tapasztalt mint a tissztelt szakeccség. Sejtésem szerint hamarosan belejön és söffűr néköl  

Kezdő lökésként ajánlok egy üccsit a kedves soförnek, jogsinak nyau ha esztet megissza: :evil: Zital neve: WRC
Whiskey-Rum-Cola 

Holnapi viszont lángosss!!!


----------



## ljdarius (2009 Szeptember 10)

na mi van gyerekek kinézitek az ujat aki megtehet olyat amit ti nem h soförrel járjon??


----------



## ljdarius (2009 Szeptember 10)




----------



## szeemi (2009 Szeptember 10)

No szépeket az álmokból !Pá


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 11)

ljdarius írta:


> na mi van gyerekek kinézitek az ujat aki megtehet olyat amit ti nem h soförrel járjon??



Szittem érted mit mondunk, errefel megin evvela soffőrreljössz.
nemaszontam/tuk, hogy nem tehettyük meg, ezéé ír igyek vagyunk,minta nyavajja.
Hanem, hogy itt, bizony ebbena mi köreinkben, ebbena a csehóban nem eza zelfogadottcságos dolog.
me aki evvel tud csak dicsekenni az gyanuss. tán me valaméé láccik, hogy nem ide való, 
eggy történetke.
Usákok ciája beveti a legeslegeslegjobb kémjét a naddicsószovjettyónijóban.
De ot gyanussnak tanájják, kérdik tőlle.
nem vagyte ámérikkaji kém?
- mámmé lennék? nem uggy beszélek orosszul, mint tyi,
-Jó jó! de mégis. nem vagyte ámérikkaji kém?
-Má mélennék, nem ugy iszom a vótkát,mint tyi?
- azigaz.de mégis nem vagyte ámérikkaji kém?
- mosmá mongyátok, mér vagyok én gyanús?
-azéé, me mifelénk qrvakevés a néger.........


szóval szgondoltam mással állsz elő. de te csak ebbe a soffőrbe vagy belebolondulva.
(amúgy rükvercbe óvasod eszta toicot? abból okosdnál.)
na igyá egyet!


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 11)

Red! Szemi! aszittem el vagytok veszve._)
De rosszpéz úláccik nem.....

(azaz Elke is jól elveszett)


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 11)

ljdarius írta:


>



aki amuggy soffjőrrel jár,kérhetne mást is, me ezeknek a söröknek habjasincs, és teli sincs a korsó.
Amuggymeg sóher-e vagy?


----------



## Allgee (2009 Szeptember 11)

icebreaker írta:


> aki amuggy soffjőrrel jár,kérhetne mást is, me ezeknek a söröknek habjasincs, és teli sincs a korsó.
> Amuggymeg sóher-e vagy?








*Leheccséges hogy már a zirodájába megolgya a pijállást, itten meg gazdaságossan fogyaszt? :444:*:shock:


----------



## Allgee (2009 Szeptember 11)

Hejj de szép ez az ősz, jolesik illyenko kinn a szabadba egy grillezés közepette inni némi finom pá lyinkát, nétán Arar-át  felmelegÍtendő testünk-lelkünk melly mán néha biza fázik iggy estetájjt.. (hát költű veszett el bennem, de nagyon  ) hehe... Jertek, falatozzatok, lekisérteni pedég, joféle szívmelengető Nos, ki kér kóbit? 







Uggye nem is lesz baj ha esik a hav? \\m/



:shock:


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 11)

Allgee írta:


> *Leheccséges hogy már a zirodájába megolgya a pijállást, itten meg gazdaságossan fogyaszt? :444:*:shock:



esetleg ezzel várjuk?


----------



## redlion (2009 Szeptember 12)

icebreaker írta:


> Red! Szemi! aszittem el vagytok veszve._)
> De rosszpéz úláccik nem.....
> (azaz Elke is jól elveszett)


Jóstét szakkeccség!
Hossztam valami csemegét neketek.





A cmabrigde-i etegyemen kéüszlt eikgy tnuamálny aítllsáa sznreit a szvkaaon bleül nincs jlneestőgée annak mkénit rdeeözndenk el a btűek: eyegüdl az a fntoos, hgoy az eslő és az uolstó betű a hlyéen lygeen; ha a tböbrie a lgnogeyabb özeássivsazsg a jleezmlő, a sövzeg aokkr is tleejs mrtébéekn ovasalthó mraad. A jnleeésg mgáayzrataa az, hgoy az erbemi agy nem eyedgi btüeket, hneam tleejs sazakvat ovals. 
Íme a bzonytéik. 
Úhygoyg tnseseek mkneit bkébeén hyagni a hleysersáíi fmonisáokgkal.


----------



## misslaura (2009 Szeptember 13)

sziasztok , Red tenyleg igaz , mindent megertettem nahát ! 
megnyugtattal  Ma alkohol mentes napom volt 
tölthetek ?


----------



## suzanne.baker (2009 Szeptember 14)

Mi csak sült vérnek hívjuk és disznó öléskor szoktun készíteni reggelire, és én is nagyon szeretem.


----------



## szeemi (2009 Szeptember 14)

Szép estét ! Ó misslaura tegnap szemezgettem azzal a teával, de olyan fárad vótam inkább kidőltem(kikötve  )A csapom aztat képzölte magáról, hogy szökőkút, alig birtuk meggyőzni, hogy térjen magához 
Redlion csúcs ez a cmabrigde-i szöveg , első ránézésre nagyon idegennek tünt, de mint a vízfolyás, úgy tudtam olvasni 
Még a főnököm orraaláis nyomtam s mire elovasta mosoly lett a szemesarkában


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 14)

*Diana Krall - Dancing In The Dark*



szeemi írta:


> Redlion csúcs ez a cmabrigde-i szöveg , első ránézésre nagyon idegennek tünt, de mint a vízfolyás, úgy tudtam olvasni
> ....



Én is így olvastam.
Ma este elment a kedvem megint a feltöltéstől. Laurának töltöttem volna fel zenét a 70--es 80-asba, de a szerver mindíg kidobott, majd elszállta z egész,egy órát kínlódtam vele

Végül egy gyönyörű nődala, akitáncol a sötétben vigaszul.
*Diana Krall - Dancing In The Dark*


----------



## elke (2009 Szeptember 15)

Érdekes tökéletesen olvastam értettem, nehezebb volt szótagolva olvasnom másodjára.

Egy érdekes sörreklám

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ee2QNdPDlnM

Ja és mindenki kikiri  ma én vagyok a csapos :lol:


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 15)

elke írta:


> Ja és mindenki kikiri  ma én vagyok a csapos :lol:


 

Szia Elke! 
Jó, hogy megvagy

Köszi a kikérést, most csak limmó nádé, mert meló ezerrel


----------



## redlion (2009 Szeptember 15)

elke írta:


> Érdekes tökéletesen olvastam értettem, nehezebb volt szótagolva olvasnom másodjára.


Ismétlés csak a sexben jó, nemigaz? 



elke írta:


> Egy érdekes sörreklám
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ee2QNdPDlnM
> 
> Ja és mindenki kikiri  ma én vagyok a csapos :lol:


 
Elke! Ez a reklám ISTENI!:lol::lol::lol:
Én csak mézes-citromos teját kérek ice nélkül


----------



## elke (2009 Szeptember 16)

redlion írta:


> Ismétlés csak a sexben jó, nemigaz?
> Elke! Ez a reklám ISTENI!:lol::lol::lol:
> Én csak mézes-citromos teját kérek ice nélkül


 
Okké limmo-nádé és ice nélküli citromos mézes csája kiadva.

Érdekes kísérletet végzek rózsamézet akarok készíteni....illetve elkezdtem a gyártását kíváncsi vagyok mi lesz belőle

Ismétlés a tudás atttyja.... a sex gyakorolva (sűrűn) jó, egye fenyő ismételve is:lol:

Innen jut eszembe egy elvetemült vicc

A medvére rájön a párzási görcs rohan az erdőben egy medvelányt keresni, de sehol medvecsaj sőt semmilyen állattal sem találkozik.Még egy szúnyog sem repül el előtte végre belebotlik a sünibe felkapja a mancsai közt forgatja és kétségbeesetten kérdezgeti
-Hol a p.nád hol a p.nád?????
sündisznócska megrettent válasza
-nekem olyan nincsen!
mire a medvénk
-Mivel mondtad? Mivel mondtad?!!!

Nagy ölelés mindenkinek amúgy teletabisan


----------



## redlion (2009 Szeptember 16)

elke írta:


> Okké limmo-nádé és ice nélküli citromos mézes csája kiadva.
> 
> Érdekes kísérletet végzek rózsamézet akarok készíteni....illetve elkezdtem a gyártását kíváncsi vagyok mi lesz belőle
> 
> ...


 
Kösz a csáját! Szegény süni! Akkorát röhögtem, de akkorát:lol::lol::lol:
Ha megengeded:66: Utolsó mondatok....

"Micsoda?! Mit nem merek? 
Ha finnyáskodsz, én eszem meg! 
Gyertek gyerekek, itt vastag a jég! 
Ne féljetek, ezek csak gyakorló gránátok! 
Pedig valahova ide ástam azt a gödröt... 
És mi van, ha a kék drótot dugjuk be ide? 
Te mindig hiszel ezeknek a hülye tábláknak? 
Ugyan, drágám! Miért ketyegne egy levél? 
Na figyelj, a filmben így csinálták az oroszlánnal! 
Halló, parancsnokság? A támadásnak vége! Egyedül én maradtam életben. 
Nézd már, Géza! Ez nem egy kézigránát? 
Ez a századik ugrásom! 
Elvtársak! Ne lőjetek! 
Indíthatod a motort! ...miféle benzinszagot? 
Nyugi. Az ABS ezekben szériatartozék... 
Mit féltek tőle?! Hiszen csak egy gyenge nő... 
Az én lányom nem egy ilyen rongy embert érdemelt volna, mint te! 
Én értek a villanyszereléshez! 
Ne nevettessen! Mi az, hogy bankrablás?!"


----------



## misslaura (2009 Szeptember 16)

. a sex gyakorolva (sűrűn) jó, egye fenyő ismételve is:lol:

Hümm ....nem a mennyiség hanem a minöség nem ? 

szia elke !


----------



## elke (2009 Szeptember 17)

misslaura írta:


> . a sex gyakorolva (sűrűn) jó, egye fenyő ismételve is:lol:
> 
> Hümm ....nem a mennyiség hanem a minöség nem ?
> 
> szia elke !


 
Természetesen a minőségire gondoltam.... az a jó a piában is ....ha csak nem az a célod, hogy gyorsan lerészegedj.... mert akkor tök mindegy.... csak valami legyen

Jók ezek az utolsó mondatocskák:lol: remélem, tudom (már).... az enyém nem így hangzik majd: én is féltem amíg éltem....


----------



## Allgee (2009 Szeptember 17)

*ujraitt....*

Üdv a tissztelt szakeccségnek!

Kösszöntem mindenkinek aki a multkori chatelés során gondolt rám... behívtak. Nah nemám a zidegenlégijóba, hanem állásinterjuhra. Ez a kis lépés is sokat használt a lelkiviláomnak. Ugy tünnik hogy eredményes is volt.(lekopogom) Szoval thanx mindenki! Ma én állom a piját. Kimitiszik?


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 17)

Hajjj Rá Alllll!

 Kössza piját


----------



## Allgee (2009 Szeptember 17)

*Klassz*



icebreaker írta:


> Hajjj Rá Alllll!
> 
> Kössza piját



Thanxxx Ice! Egésség!

Most megyek előre akár egy jégtörő. \\m/:grin: Lassan de hatásosan...
:444: gépelek még pár cuccot és utána szerintem beáll a kóma. 
Reggel ki kér kávét? :22: Szemdüllesztően erős lesz! 

Nah joccakát, pacsi puszi!


----------



## elke (2009 Szeptember 18)

Kösz a kávét Allgee  dülled a szemem is rendesen :lol: 
Annyira örülök énis aszondom hajrááááá!!!


----------



## Allgee (2009 Szeptember 18)

*Hurrá, Péntek!!!*



elke írta:


> Kösz a kávét Allgee  dülled a szemem is rendesen :lol:
> Annyira örülök énis aszondom hajrááááá!!!



:shock: Hehe, nekem is dülledt ám!
Elke elvtárcs, köszönetem, iggyexem! 




*Jár érte neked egy szivecskés capuccino! 

*Amúgy tudjátok mi van ma? Hát Péntek!!! Agylazítás, kikapcsolás... :777: Kellemes hétvégét a tisztelt szakeccségnek!


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 18)

Köszi!!!

TGIF!!


----------



## redlion (2009 Szeptember 18)

Allgee írta:


> ...
> Reggel ki kér kávét? :22: Szemdüllesztően erős lesz!


Csak ne utálnám annyira azt a nyominger coffee-t, már hunyom is be a szememet, mindkettőt.



icebreaker írta:


> TGIF!!


 
He? Emán mit jelent?



elke írta:


> Jók ezek az utolsó mondatocskák:lol: remélem, tudom (már).... az enyém nem így hangzik majd: én is féltem amíg éltem....


 
Az biztos nem! Elöremegyek...az én sirfeliratom ez lesz!
"Itt nyugszom én, olvasod Te! 
Nyugodnál Te, olvasnám én!"


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 18)

redlion írta:


> He? Emán mit jelent?



"*T*hank *G*od *I*t's *F*riday" 
Kössz Istenke, Itta Péntek!!!
KIIP?


----------



## misslaura (2009 Szeptember 18)

Na itvagyok man en is , jo virgoncok votatok latom ,mit itatok ? 
na csak azirt mer végre itthun vagyok , pentek van de hotfaratt vagyok , valamit kéne igyak , egy üveg tojas likört kaptam a multkor kibontottam , fujj de ides ! 


Itt nyugszom én, olvasod Te! 
Nyugodnál Te, olvasnám én!" Red ez nagyon jo , meg mostis vihogok :lol:

üdv:laura


----------



## Allgee (2009 Szeptember 18)

misslaura írta:


> Na itvagyok man en is , jo virgoncok votatok latom ,mit itatok ?
> na csak azirt mer végre itthun vagyok , pentek van de hotfaratt vagyok , valamit kéne igyak , egy üveg tojas likört kaptam a multkor kibontottam , fujj de ides !
> 
> 
> ...



Üdv ittHun!  Hmm, kóstolnád csak a jóféle házilag gyártott tojátlikert, megnyalnád mind a 20 ujjad. :4: Hehe.. Ez a nyugodnál.. viccc nagyon odavág, nálunk is kitört a sikítvaröhögés.. 

cserébe íme egy szavakkal ki nem fejezhető poén:



Nah ennek címet adni.... 

Jah, szoval *nyugodalmas* jóéccakátka! hihi


----------



## elke (2009 Szeptember 19)

Könnyesre röhögtem a szemeim miattatok Red és All :lol: 

Hozok egy másik kedvencet nektek.

Egy csávó meghal, és a pokolba kerül. Nagyban szomorkodik,amikor megjelenik előtte egy ördög:
- Hát te miért szomorkodsz?
- Most legyek boldog, hogy a pokolban vagyok?
- Figyelj! Szereted a piát?
- Naná, alkoholista voltam.
- Tessék! A hétfő a pianap, mindenféle piából választhatsz, és annyit iszol, amennyit akarsz, mert meghaltál, úgyhogy nem rughatsz be!
- Húúú!
- Szereted a cigit?
- Ja!
- Na! Kedd az cigi nap! Annyit bagózhatsz, és olyan dohányáruval, amennyit csak tudsz, és az egészségednek nem árthat meg!
- Nem rossz...
- Szereted a kaját?
- Aha! Csak nem kaja nap a Szerda?
- Dehogynem! Annyit ehetsz, amennyi beléd fér! Szereted a drogot?
- Viccelsz? Túladagolásban haltam meg!
- Csütörtök a drog nap, minden van itt! LSD, spangli, minden!
- Hát ez tök jó! Nem tudom mért mondják a pokolra, hogy sz*r hely!
- Mondd, te homokos vagy?
- Nem!
- Akkor a pénteket utálni fogod...
:lol: :lol: :lol:


És valami csodálatos, ha ráértek hallgassatok bele http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NasLmhqnCw


----------



## redlion (2009 Szeptember 19)

icebreaker írta:


> "*T*hank *G*od *I*t's *F*riday"
> Kössz Istenke, Itta Péntek!!!
> KIIP?


Jóóóó!:lol::lol::lol:


misslaura írta:


> Na itvagyok man en is , jo virgoncok votatok latom ,mit itatok ?
> na csak azirt mer végre itthun vagyok , pentek van de hotfaratt vagyok , valamit kéne igyak , egy üveg tojas likört kaptam a multkor kibontottam , fujj de ides !


Na! Csajok bontunk egy kis csokilikört?
Csatolás megtekintése 337750



elke írta:


> ....
> - Mondd, te homokos vagy?
> - Nem!
> - Akkor a pénteket utálni fogod...
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


 
Várj! Mi van szombaton és vasárnap?


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 20)

redlion írta:


> Várj! Mi van szombaton és vasárnap?



Mondd! te kíváncsi vagy?


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 20)

A sör értékei:

5 dl (= 1 üveg) sör tartalmaz:
175 mg káliumot: ez a napi ajánlott bevitel 5%-a.
85 mg kalciumot: az ajánlott napi bevitel 5,6%-a.
6 mg szilíciumot: a napi ajánlott mennyiség egyötöde.
0,14 mg piridoxint (B6-vitamin): a napi ajánlott bevitel 6%-a.

A fentiek ismeretében könnyen kiszámítható, hogy az egészséges táplálkozás érdekében miért 20 üveg/rekesz kivitelben árusítják a sört.
Kérlek hogy Ti is tegyetek meg mindent a szervezetetek számára szükséges ásványi anyagok rendszeres bevitele érdekében!


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 20)

Lőre bocsátom nem velem történt, mert róllam kösztudású, hogy más kocsmába nem járok, csak ide, így illen galádság nem is eshetett meg velem
Egyik este réi cimborákkal voltam munka értekezésen. Megígértem a zasszonynak, hogy éjfelre itthon leszek... esküszöm! 
Az órák gyorsan múltak, a sör jól csúszott le. Hajnali három felé, jó széd űlősen (menem hány tam), hazaindultam. Épp az ajtón belül voltam, amikor az előszobában a kakukkos óra beindult és háromszor kakukkolt. Hirtelen, mivel tudtam hogy a zasszony valószínű felébred, kakukkoltam kilencszer. Igazan büszke voltam magamra, hogy ilyen gyors és eszes megódást találtam, még fárattanis, hogy egy esetleges veszekedést elkerüljek. Másnap reggel a feleségem megkérdezte mikor értem haza, erre én mondtam hogy 12-kor. Nem látszott felindultnak egyáltalán. (jóasszony)
- Mázlim van! - gondoltam. Viszont megjegyezte hogy új kakukkos órát kell szereznünk.
Mikor kérdeztem tőle miért, így felelt: 
- Hát, tegnap éjjel kakukkolt 3-szor, majd azt mondta "a kurva életbe!".
Aztán még 4-szer kakukkolt, majd megköszörülte a torkát, kakukkolt még 3-szor, kuncogott egy darabig, majd kakukkolt még 2-szer... és aztán egy nagyot szellentett. "


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 20)

A muksó amikor alszik álmába megjelenik egy gonosz kis veres ördöng a válla felett, és azt mondja neki: 
-Na akkor most pisilünk. És mire a muki felkel tiszta víz az ágya. Ez így megy két napig. 
Elmegy egy orvoshoz és elmondja neki, hogy mi a baja. Mire az orvos ezt mondja: 
- Kedves uram a megoldás az ha jön aza gonosz, maga mondja neki, hogy nem pisilek.
A férfi este már nagyon várja a manót és az jön is.
- Na akkor most pisilünk.
Mire a jóember:
- Nem pisilek.
- Jó! Akkor kakilunk! .))))))
és ezzel mára elég is lesz


----------



## elke (2009 Szeptember 20)

OHHH IGEN nagyon jó rekeszizom torna főleg az utolsót mennyire kedvelem most is mekkorát hmmm nevettem:-D

Legyen csodaszép napotok.


----------



## misslaura (2009 Szeptember 20)

*
Müncheni Oktoberfest , (tegnap ota )

** O`Zapft Is ! akkor igyunk ! 


*​


----------



## elke (2009 Szeptember 20)

Baj az ha csak pájinkám van?


----------



## Allgee (2009 Szeptember 20)

*Fekveröhögős  *

Hejj de vígan vagyunk, milyen jó is! Hát bizz én is kapaszkodtam a szőnyegba fekveröhögés következtében. 

Látom ez a vizelés problémakör előkerült isméét. :lol: Koccsmában nem is meglepő..  Ha már Oktoberfest.. Misslau, neked tán van ismereted róla  Tényleg van a sörsátor asztalai alatt egy kis viz(elet) elvezető csatorna? Elkerülendő hogy a sört örizetlenül haggyák mig kimennének.. Iggy van ez? 
Itta zutánpotlás! Iggyunk! 






Hát énse nem hagynék őrizetlenűl ennyi értéket. :lol::lol:

"Baj az ha csak pájinkám van? "-Elke, dehoggybaj!! Hozzad csak!


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 20)

elke írta:


> Baj az ha csak pájinkám van?



Nekünk nem!
Bár neked sem, mert nem kell annyit cipekedni

Sörminőség kérdése:
Cseh túristát faggatják az angolok, hogy mija véleménye a zangol serről.
-Úgy, ahogy van, nyugodtan vissza lehet tőteni ...a
lóba.)
Nyihhhhaaahahahahaha.)

mijjen szép lá(tvá)nyok ezek a sörös lányok!


----------



## misslaura (2009 Szeptember 20)

Misslau, neked tán van ismereted róla :smile: Tényleg van a sörsátor asztalai alatt egy kis viz(elet) elvezető csatorna? Elkerülendő hogy a sört örizetlenül haggyák mig kimennének.. Iggy van ez?

Hát annyira ismeretem nincs az oktober feströl , voltam már 
ott igaz , turista atrakcio inkább amt én mindég elkerülök nagy ivben  azt azért biztosan tudom, hogy nem engedélyezett ilyesmi vannak 
külön wc , nyugottan otthagyhatod a sörödet senki nem nyul hozzá 
köztudott hogy társaságba , nem egyedül járnak oda , föleg a sátorba semmiképen sem ! :777:


----------



## redlion (2009 Szeptember 20)

icebreaker írta:


> Mondd! te kíváncsi vagy?


Húú, de még mennyire, és ha odakerülök, csak fököll készülnöm!

A sert se szeressem, mint ahogy a kávét sem! 
De ezt igen sk recept: Csokilikőr 
Hozzávalók: 5 dl tej, 35 dkg cukor, 3 tojás sárgája, 3 dl szesz, 1 vaníliarúd, 4-5 dkg kakaópor 
Elkészítés: A tej felét a cukor felével, a vaníliarúddal felforraljuk. A tojások sárgáját a cukor másik felével és a kakaóval simára keverjük. A felforralt és kihűtött tejet apránként a kakaós masszához adjuk, majd mikor teljesen kihűlt, hozzáadjuk a szeszt. Sötét üvegbe töltjük, és 1-2 hétig minden nap jól ferázzuk. Hűtőben tároljuk. 
Tanácsok: A tejet nem kell teljesen kihűteni, csak annyira, hogy ne csapja ki a tojást. 70%-os alkoholt lehet higítani picit, kb. 1-1,5 dl vizzel. Ha tisztaszeszt veszel hozzá, akkor elég belőle 1 dl, és azt kiegészíteni vízzel 3-3,5 dl-ig. 
Kell neki az 1-2 hét állás és rázogatás, mert frissen fogyasztva nagyon alkoholízű még. 
K*rva finom!


----------



## elke (2009 Szeptember 20)

micsoda karizma lehet a mejjescsajnak hogy elbír ennyi korsó seritalt


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 20)

redlion írta:


> !
> De ezt igen sk recept: Csokilikőr
> Hozzávalók: 5 dl tej, 35 dkg cukor,
> K*rva finom!



Na eszt a tejesitalt nem bizton innám, me ez kissé nekemmmú tul "lányos"
De egy másik tejesital eszembe is jutott, bár már hosztami de eccer, de a zismétlés ugyibár...
1 dl forralt tej, két kanál cukor, 1 dl Jamaica fehér, vagy Puerto Rico rum. okosabb ember, hogy ne kejjen kínlódnija, az alábbi kiszerelésben készíti.
1 l tej, egy l rum, 20 deka cukker
Azon a régi Vác nevű hajón vóta cimborám a Zsolt, aki gépkezelő vót, de arrúl nem tehetett, bár azok is emberek. Nekije vót együveg fehér jámaikás rumja, de nemnagyon szerette, me aszonta ho pusztíccsukel. De meg ne lássák, hogy mink iszunk, Valamivel álcázzuk. Vót nekem eggy félliter tejem, aszt felforraltuk, ekkis cukorral, aszt meg jólösszekevertük azegészüveg jamaikással. Ekkorlépett be a stanglettásvedér, mint hűtőeszköz. de azonban a szokásos "nézmámmegaranycimborámmeghűttmáneaitóka" effektus miatt elfogyott. Eza Zsolti meg haivott akkor meg hamarindulatba esett, osztakkor csúnyán beszélt. (ebbőlis lett másik baj de esztet máskor meséltemel)
Feri bácsi az üzemes kérdette, hogy te Zsótti, ugymmondmá meg mitittáá, me ennyire nem lehecc hüje italhíján? bisztosan hőbörgőfojadékot. Na ígykapta a kereszcségbe eza zital a* hőbörgő* nevet, mekésőbbis hogy ijen jólbevált még megissmételtük. töppszöris. Máshajókra is továbbvive a receptet.

Ne ezmá ital. Na evvel kívánok nyuggodalmassat, és ne feleggyétek:
S, F & R'nr!


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 20)

elke írta:


> micsoda karizma lehet a mejjescsajnak hogy elbír ennyi korsó seritalt



Micsoda karizmája lehet enneka mejjessajnak ennyi serrel!


----------



## elke (2009 Szeptember 20)

hahh ez is igaz :lol:


----------



## Allgee (2009 Szeptember 20)

elke írta:


> micsoda karizma lehet a mejjescsajnak hogy elbír ennyi korsó seritalt



 Hát szép kifejlett lyányka... 

Miss kössze, tán eccer megszemlélem élőbe, egyelőre itt a helyi rendezvényeken teszt jelleggel fogyasztok majd..  Mert amolyan pécsinapok és kutturálisfesztivállenne vagy miafene, meg kell sasolni idén sörsátor van-e. Hehe, kb 6 éve is annak hogy ilyen rendezvényen ittam Ír vörös-nevű sört. Azota se láttam sehol. Nah ha lesz időm azé lecsekkolom van-é mostan.. 

Ha nem kapok akkor már csak Red házi csokilikerje tud lelket önteni belém...


----------



## elke (2009 Szeptember 21)

Mi a különbség egy ronda és egy gyönyörű nő között?
- ???
- Egy üveg tequila. :lol:

Én pesten voltam valami sörbuliba emlékszem szakadó esőben az asztal tetején táncoltam és hazafelé menet meglovasítottam egy sörösnapernyőt....csak nem megyek haza szakadó esőben 3 méteres napernyő nélkül még megázok :lol:  Érdekes a haverokat visszafordították a biztonságiak, igaz nekik nem volt kiírva a pólójukra POLICE :lol: A sörről sokat nem tudok ennek kapcsán beszélni erősen terhes voltam.... alig pár nyelet sört ittam :lol:


----------



## Allgee (2009 Szeptember 21)

elke írta:


> Mi a különbség egy ronda és egy gyönyörű nő között?
> - ???
> - Egy üveg tequila. :lol:
> 
> Én pesten voltam valami sörbuliba emlékszem szakadó esőben az asztal tetején táncoltam és hazafelé menet meglovasítottam egy sörösnapernyőt....csak nem megyek haza szakadó esőben 3 méteres napernyő nélkül még megázok :lol:  Érdekes a haverokat visszafordították a biztonságiak, igaz nekik nem volt kiírva a pólójukra POLICE :lol: A sörről sokat nem tudok ennek kapcsán beszélni erősen terhes voltam.... alig pár nyelet sört ittam :lol:


 Jaja, csak pár nyelet, hehe:4: 
-Mit iszol Pistike?-kérdi a tanárnéni
-Sósavat!
-Mííít???
-HRGhrhrgh....  (Há akko mán inkább a sörike.)

Napernyőt nem sikerült sehonnan elcibálni, viszont egy "céges karácsonyi" buliról nem távoztunk a kólégákkal üres kézzel.. Másnap hogy meglepődtem, mi is van a tatyóbaa... :shock:, jéé egy sörös pohár, jéé 3 jégermackós.. Hát igen. Bepakoltam.  A fröccsös kancsót viszont egy kóléga vitte el... :111:
Valszeg nem bánták me fogyasztás vót rendesen... :4:


----------



## redlion (2009 Szeptember 21)

icebreaker írta:


> Na eszt a tejesitalt nem bizton innám, me ez kissé nekemmmú tul "lányos"


Lyány vagyok, Ice, szeretem a csokis kontyalávalót, ismered a mondást: a jó lányok a mennybe jutnak, a rosszak minden hova! Én mindenhol ott vagyok.


icebreaker írta:


> De egy másik tejesital eszembe is jutott, bár már hosztami de eccer, de a zismétlés ugyibár...
> 1 dl forralt tej, két kanál cukor, 1 dl Jamaica fehér, vagy Puerto Rico rum. okosabb ember, hogy ne kejjen kínlódnija, az alábbi kiszerelésben készíti.
> 1 l tej, egy l rum, 20 deka cukker
> ...
> ...


Rum cukros tejjel? Eh, ez télleg hőbörgős! Tudod ahogy Woody Allen mondta, mindig hálás vagyok a nevetésért, kivéve, amikor az orromon jön ki a tej.


----------



## misslaura (2009 Szeptember 21)

Mi a különbség egy ronda és egy gyönyörű nő között?
- ???
- Egy üveg tequila

A másik változata az - Nincs csunya nö , csak kevés alkohol


----------



## homofaber (2009 Szeptember 21)

Annak idején középiskolás koromban Szentendre Lajosforrás kirándulásokon, álcázásként tejbe öntött alkoholos rövid italokat ittunk. Íze felejthető, hatása fergeteges volt. Ma senki nem tudna rávenni


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 21)

Hát Red émmeg fijju, de a csokit is szeretem, de nema pijába.
Régi M lékek:
Ebből a legütősebb a Mentovka nevű bolgár mentalikőr, és a masztika nevű párlat fele-fele keveréke volt.
A Mentalikőr egyébként az egyetlen szájvíz volt, amit le lehetett nyelni. Másnaposságra ma sem tudok jobbat

Harmadik változat:
Nincs nő, csak alkohol


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 21)

Uccsó változat:

Se nő, se alkohol


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 21)

homofaber írta:


> Annak idején középiskolás koromban Szentendre Lajosforrás kirándulásokon, álcázásként tejbe öntött alkoholos rövid italokat ittunk. Íze felejthető, hatása fergeteges volt. Ma senki nem tudna rávenni



Az biztos, ennek az elfogyasztásához mindenképpen kell előzmény, ami valszínűleg még "Normális" fajta alkohol


----------



## Allgee (2009 Szeptember 23)

icebreaker írta:


> Az biztos, ennek az elfogyasztásához mindenképpen kell előzmény, ami valszínűleg még "Normális" fajta alkohol




Akko az a csúúnya globalizáccijó 6ása hogy mi kölyökként a tejet tisztán szerettük,:111: a vodkát meg mocskosú?? :4:

Mi is volt a tejes cumó neve? Rettenet.. jah neem, hőbörgő.  Háá nem is csoda.. Írtam ecce egy dalszöveget, többnyire rock-féle zenéhez, nah azt tán még ezzel a tejesrettenettel se lehetne leöblitteni.  Bár kituggya, tán a Tanksapka slágert csinálna belőle... (nem merem bemásolni) még...

Hehehe.. jajj de cirmos vagyok most, jeehaa!  Jár egy kimitiszik a szakeccségnek! Eggéségre!!


----------



## misslaura (2009 Szeptember 23)

Hehehe.. jajj de cirmos vagyok most, jeehaa! :grin: Jár egy kimitiszik a szakeccségnek! Eggéségre!!

cirmos ? az jo ! akkor iszunk


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 23)

hallihó! Círmos?
Az bisztos jó. Elteszem eszta szót


----------



## Allgee (2009 Szeptember 23)

Hát nédda, mit talátaam! *Teqilacat*  ez dúrva... Lehet hogy ő is naggyon cirmos? 

De igazad van Miss, iggyunk!



Mit töltsek?


----------



## Allgee (2009 Szeptember 23)

icebreaker írta:


> hallihó! Círmos?
> Az bisztos jó. Elteszem eszta szót


 

El se hinnéd mijjen jo!  Ez egy többjelentéssű szó, nem is tom a zisskolába ménem taníccsák.  Hehe.. Egyik jelentése: A biliárdban vannak teli, és cirmos golók..
A másik: azt még meg kell fogalmaznom, me nem eccerü.  De mindenképp cirmos.


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 23)

cccccc....


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 24)

A férfi orvoshoz megy, mert gond van a nemi életével. Az orvos Viagrát ír ki a betegnek, de csak a felét kell bevenni. Otthon a férfi
előveszi a vágódeszkát, és késsel kétfelé vágja a viagrát. Az egyik fele elrepül, egészen a papagáj ketrecébe, az meg egyből bekapja. A férfi azonnal felhívja az állatorvost, és elmeséli neki, mi történt.
Az állatorvos szerint, a papagájt hűvös, sötét helyre kell helyezni,
mert különben elpusztul.
A férfi fogja a papagájt, és beleteszi a fagyasztóba. Természetesen megfeledkezik róla, és másfél óra után rohan a fagyasztóhoz, hogy megnézze mi lett vele.
A papagáj teljesen meg van izzadva, és lihegve így szól:
- Hú bakker, egy órát tartott, amíg széthúztam a csirke lábait!


----------



## Allgee (2009 Szeptember 25)

Naháát, ezek a papagájok... 

Egy earl grey tea mellett gömbölyödöm a fotelban, macskusz dormizik... Így pont jo. 

Teát valaki?


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 25)

Allgee írta:


> Naháát, ezek a papagájok...
> 
> Egy earl grey tea mellett gömbölyödöm a fotelban, macskusz dormizik... Így pont jo.
> 
> Teát valaki?


Mosz ződtejját nyomok

Ab bula gömbölyödésből, osz nehod círmoskodás legyen! Vagy legyen?

TGIF, azaz KIIP

Ma új barátot szereztem, amikor elmentem a zőccségeshez
(Azért, mert végre valakinél szebb vagyok

Jó hétvégét az egész társulatnak!


----------



## redlion (2009 Szeptember 25)

Allgee írta:


> Naháát, ezek a papagájok...
> 
> Egy earl grey tea mellett gömbölyödöm a fotelban, macskusz dormizik... Így pont jo.
> 
> Teát valaki?


 
Kösssz! Ződteja őrlgréjes! Hm... de imádom mézzel citronyosan! 



icebreaker írta:


> Mosz ződtejját nyomok
> 
> Ab bula gömbölyödésből, osz nehod círmoskodás legyen! Vagy legyen?
> 
> ...


 
Mijjen ződségeshöz jársz te Ice? A teve mijat kérdém
Nektek is szép hosszú napos hétvégét!


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 26)

redlion írta:


> Mijjen ződségeshöz jársz te Ice? A teve mijat kérdém
> N.....!


A zőccséges gyüjti az efféle állatkákat, van ott zebra, láma, kicsi közepes és nagy ló, bivaly, emu, strucc, meg a fenese tuggyamik.
De azokkal nem barátkoztam
Mi lenne ha felülnék Tevire?
te vén f*sz))))))


----------



## Allgee (2009 Szeptember 26)

*zőcségesálatkert *



icebreaker írta:


> A zőccséges gyüjti az efféle állatkákat, van ott zebra, láma, kicsi közepes és nagy ló, bivaly, emu, strucc, meg a fenese tuggyamik.
> De azokkal nem barátkoztam
> Mi lenne ha felülnék Tevire?
> te vén f*sz))))))



Nem is tudomm, ha ennyi ott a zállat akko az tán nem is zőccséges...  de manapság már nem csodálkozok semminse. 

Amuggy aranyossak ám ezek a struccfélék is, de mér fejelgetik a talajt??  

Kellemeste hétvéget nektek! Pusss


----------



## redlion (2009 Szeptember 26)

Allgee írta:


> Nem is tudomm, ha ennyi ott a zállat akko az tán nem is zőccséges...  de manapság már nem csodálkozok semminse.
> 
> Amuggy aranyossak ám ezek a struccfélék is, de mér fejelgetik a talajt??
> 
> Kellemeste hétvéget nektek! Pusss


 
Mer fázika feje. A láma meg köpik nagyokat, de nem a dalai.



icebreaker írta:


> ...
> Mi lenne ha felülnék Tevire?
> te vén f*sz))))))


 
Tevegelnél! Sivatag is van (hortobágy?)
Kija vén f*sz?


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 26)

redlion írta:


> Tevegelnél! Sivatag is van (hortobágy?)
> Kija vén f*sz?



A te vén f, így összeolvasva: tevén F. Azaz én Éééérteed??

nem hortobágy, békés m. amúgy ez nemi sigaz:

"A láma szeme láma szeme setétékék..."


----------



## redlion (2009 Szeptember 26)

icebreaker írta:


> A te vén f, így összeolvasva: tevén F. Azaz én Éééérteed??
> 
> nem hortobágy, békés m. amúgy ez nemi sigaz:
> 
> "A láma szeme láma szeme setétékék..."


 
Ééééértem!


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 26)

redlion írta:


> f[/IMG][/URL]



Naonjó!! Jegestevi


----------



## Allgee (2009 Szeptember 27)

*rendbontás*



redlion írta:


>



Iceteve  Ez jóóó! 

A magyar nyelv naggyon játékos.  Hehe, tevén f... 
:mrgreen:
Ha már ily pikkánsak vagyunk, mi az: fehér por a női nemi szervbe? Mész a pi..ba :shock::lol:




Remélem ez nem a teve leve...  szoval kimitiszik?


----------



## szeemi (2009 Szeptember 27)

Hoztam egy zenészt a mitiszunk mellé








s ha sok lenne a mitiszunk csipegethetünk is


----------



## Allgee (2009 Szeptember 28)

*Kaja, pia, zene, teve- hát mi kéne még? *


----------



## Allgee (2009 Szeptember 29)

Hát sehol senki? Megen egyedül kell száradnom itten? Najoo, dobok egy üccsit amig jöttök.


----------



## misslaura (2009 Szeptember 29)

Itt vagyok mán én is , irtamis de minden fucs , oszt mán nincs is kedvem 
probalgatni , iszok egy pohár jo borocskát , osztrák zweigelt


----------



## Allgee (2009 Szeptember 30)

misslaura írta:


> Itt vagyok mán én is , irtamis de minden fucs , oszt mán nincs is kedvem
> probalgatni , iszok egy pohár jo borocskát , osztrák zweigelt



Kedvem má nekem sincs... ilyen vacak estét?! Ehhez a bor kevés. Van valami keményebb? :4: :111::shock:


----------



## szeemi (2009 Szeptember 30)

Allgee írta:


> *Kaja, pia, zene, teve- hát mi kéne még? *




Látod ez most kevés , bár volt mikor ennyi se kellett a jókedvhez
Itten lett az Őszapó s magával hozta Szél Úrfit brrrrrr, no most jöhetnek a forraltboros , takaróbaburkolódzos esték , jókistársasággal  no mitisztok ?


----------



## Allgee (2009 Szeptember 30)

*Forraltboros borongós *



szeemi írta:


> Látod ez most kevés , bár volt mikor ennyi se kellett a jókedvhez
> Itten lett az Őszapó s magával hozta Szél Úrfit brrrrrr, no most jöhetnek a forraltboros , takaróbaburkolódzos esték , jókistársasággal  no mitisztok ?



*Hangulatvers*​ ​ Kedvem lenne szépet írni,​ álmodozni csendesen,​ de csak ülök itt, eszembe jut​ talán jobb ha nem teszem.​ Szívem mégis visszahúz a hangulat felé,​ kikívánkozik a vers, s én​ szinte borzongok belé.​ Szeretem az őszt, a telet,​ viharos időt és szelet, hideg de​ legalább viszont szeret.​ A hó csodás, esti illata, halk harmónikaszó.​ Az utca csupa élet, de jó​ hogy láthatja szemem, s csak​ ülök itt, álmodom már csendesen.​(Kis Kovács Olga 2003.)​ 
Talán imigyen elviselhetőbb lesz a borongós őszi időcske. Szeemikém egy jóféle forraltbor lecsusszanna.. Iggyunk egyet! 

Kellemetes estét!


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Szeptember 30)

Hali sziasztok.kiss
Igértem pár naptya hogy benézgélek ide is egy kicsukát huzzátok


----------



## szeemi (2009 Szeptember 30)

Allgee írta:


> *Hangulatvers*​ Kedvem lenne szépet írni,​ álmodozni csendesen,​ de csak ülök itt, eszembe jut​ talán jobb ha nem teszem.​ Szívem mégis visszahúz a hangulat felé,​ kikívánkozik a vers, s én​ szinte borzongok belé.​ Szeretem az őszt, a telet,​ viharos időt és szelet, hideg de​ legalább viszont szeret.​ A hó csodás, esti illata, halk harmónikaszó.​ Az utca csupa élet, de jó​ hogy láthatja szemem, s csak​ ülök itt, álmodom már csendesen.
> (Kis Kovács Olga 2003.)​
> Talán imigyen elviselhetőbb lesz a borongós őszi időcske. Szeemikém egy jóféle forraltbor lecsusszanna.. Iggyunk egyet!
> 
> Kellemetes estét!


----------



## szeemi (2009 Szeptember 30)

HG3FCB BARBARA írta:


> Hali sziasztok.kiss
> Igértem pár naptya hogy benézgélek ide is egy kicsukát huzzátok



Üdv BARBARA kiss

Légyelé a vendékünk


----------



## elke (2009 Szeptember 30)

Szia mindenki,

Barbi gyere máskor is

Egy vállságvicc

Válságvers (a megszorítások miatt csak kétsoros)

Csiribiri, csiribiri, jó Isten,
nem hogy lóf_sz, ló sincsen!


Fene a gusztusom, de én felnevettem


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Szeptember 30)

Na ne mááá! Nem elkezdeni itt depizni!
Az ősz is szép!

Szia Barbara! Gyere máskor is.

Egy őszi vers:
Avargyűjtés - Robert Frost 
(1923)

Kanálnyi lapáttal
túrom a hullt lombot,
mint gázzal, léggömböt,
töltöm a nagy zsákot.

Napestig neszezek
gallyakat reccsentve,
mint iramló nyúl,
s szarvas elszökellve.

Ám a huncut halmok
százfelé iszkolnak
ölelésem elől.
Arcomba kacagnak.

…Csak gyűjtöm és öntöm,
százszor is, és újra…
A semmitől dugul,
telik meg a pajta?!

Mert a nagy boglyának
súlya, sünálomnyi
- mint a fakó földnek -
színe is csak annyi.

Hasznomra sem termett…,
…de be kell gyűjtenem!
… Mert ki mondhatja meg,
lesz-e még szüretem?

Balogh István (fefi) barátom fordítása, mert nekem nem tetszett az Imre András féle.
(az ez:
Mint hogyha kanállal 
Szednél levelet, 
S bár telve a zsákok, 
Léggömb-szerűek.

Csak zörgök egész nap, 
Oly hangosan, 
Miként avaron nyúl 
Vagy őz rohan.

De hiába ölelném 
A levélhegyeket, 
Arcomba s a földre 
Özönlenek.

És újra meg újra 
Fordulni kell, 
Amíg tele nem lesz 
A csűr - de mivel?

Nincs semmi súlya, 
S mert teljesen 
Földszínűvé vált, 
Nincs színe sem.

Nincs haszna sem. 
De növényi anyag, 
S aratáskor az ember 
Mindent arat.


(Az én hevenyészésem:
Gathering Leaves (Duzzadó, gyűlő, gyarapodó (hulló) levelek) (Avargyűjtés)
(1923)

Az ásók (lapát) felszedik a leveleket, 
nem jobban, mint a kanalak.
És a levéllel teli zsákok
Könnyűek, mint a ballonok/lufik/léggömbök.

Nagy zajt csapok 
egész nap zörgök/susogok,
mint a nyúl és szarvas,
amikor elfutnak.

De a (levél)hegyek, amiket emelek/rakok/hordok
kitérnek ölelésem elöl
Kifolynak karjaim közül,
az arcomba.

Talán újra és újra
telepakolom, kiürítem
amíg a fészer/pajta megtelik
és akkor mi az amim van?

Súlyra nincs semmim, emellett
színre sincs semmim, 
ahogy fakulnak a levelek
a földdel érintkezéstől.

Használatra sincs semmim.
de a termés az termés,
és ki az aki megmondja
mikor fejeződjön be a szüret?


Végül az eredeti:
Spades take up leaves
No better than spoons,
And bags full of leaves
Are light as balloons.

I make a great noise
Of rustling all day
Like rabbit and deer
Running away.

But the mountains I raise
Elude my embrace,
Flowing over my arms
And into my face.

I may load and unload
Again and again
Till I fill the whole shed,
And what have I then?

Next to nothing for weight,
And since they grew duller
From contact with earth,
Next to nothing for color.

Next to nothing for use.
But a crop is a crop,
And who's to say where
The harvest shall stop?

Robert Frost 1923

Jók legyetek! Vidámság!!!!


----------



## elke (2009 Szeptember 30)

Bejött az élelmiszerboltba egy szöszi.
- Kérek egy kék Szofit!
Levettem egy egy nekem szimpatikus darabot a sok közül, és a hölgy elé tettem. A dobozon nagy fekete keretben az állt, hogy a dohányzás tüdőrákot okoz. A hölgy felháborodva utasította vissza:
- Nekem ez nem kell, mert ez tüdőrákot okoz!
Padlót fogtam. Hogy valaki ilyen jó helyzetfelismerő legyen! És így lehessen rá hatni! Elhatároztam, hogy olyat mondok ami alapjaiban rengeti meg a világnézetét, majd elboruló aggyal, de faarccal közöltem vele:
- Sajnos mind rákot okoz.
Erre ő szintén faarccal:
- Adjon egy másik dobozzal ugyanebből a márkából!
Először azt hittem viccel, de rájöttem hogy nem. Hát, én adtam neki.
- Erre meg az van írva, hogy a terhesség megszakadásához vezethet.
- Ó, az jó, nem vagyok terhes, és így nincs gond. Tüdőrákot mégse szeretnék kapni!
Azt hittem, felkötöm magam, de erőt vettem magamon, végül is a napom szép volt, mert újfent örömöt okoztam egy vásárlónak. De a történetnek itt nincs vége. A hölgy pár nap múlva visszatért, megint kért egy kék Szofit. Rutinos droidkezelőként mindjárt meg is néztem, mi van a dobozon. Az írás imígyen szólt: "A dohányzás csökkenti a spermiumok számát." Gondoltam, ez biztos jó lesz, és oda is adtam. Nézegette, nézegette, közben egy pár embert kiszolgáltam, majd közölte:
- Ez férfi cigi, ez nekem nem jó! Adjon nőit!


Ez is aranyos:lol:


----------



## Allgee (2009 Szeptember 30)

*Butaság határtalan...*



elke írta:


> Bejött az élelmiszerboltba egy szöszi.
> - Kérek egy kék Szofit!
> A hölgy felháborodva utasította vissza:
> - Nekem ez nem kell, mert ez tüdőrákot okoz!
> ...


----------



## redlion (2009 Október 1)

Allgee írta:


> Kedvem má nekem sincs... ilyen vacak estét?! Ehhez a bor kevés. Van valami keményebb? :4: :111::shock:


 Allgee! Egy cirmos igazság csak neked, csak itt, és csak most:
Ha egy férfi megérint a szavaival, a keze sincs már messze!




elke írta:


> Bejött az élelmiszerboltba egy szöszi.
> - Kérek egy kék Szofit!
> Levettem egy egy nekem szimpatikus darabot a sok közül, és a hölgy elé tettem. A dobozon nagy fekete keretben az állt, hogy a dohányzás tüdőrákot okoz. A hölgy felháborodva utasította vissza:
> - Nekem ez nem kell, mert ez tüdőrákot okoz!
> ...


 
ATYAÚRISTEN! Pestiesen szólva ez nem semmi, az ilyennek világit a negró a szájában (vagy más)

Tegnap hallottam egy pasitol a villamoson: Azt szeretném, hogy a gyerekeimnek mindenük meglegyen, amiket én nem engedhettem meg magamnak. Azután odaköltözöm hozzájuk

Új vicc!
A rendőr új csizmát kap. Tetszik neki nagyon, szeretettel simogatja, nézegeti. Időközben megjött a felesége.
- Hát te, mit csinálsz itt?
- Nézd szívem, most kaptam ezt a gyönyörű csizmát. Olyan fényes, ha felhúzom, alád tolom, megmondom a bugyid színét!
- Na te szájhős, próbáld ki!
- Piros!
- Az ördög vigye, tényleg!
Másnap:
Asszony jön, rendőr aláteszi:
- Fehér!
- A fenébe, tényleg!
Harmadnap gondol egy merészet a feleség, és már az előszobában lehúzza a bugyiját, úgy jön be a szobába. A rendőr aláteszi, nézi, nézi elhűlten és felkiált:
- A francba, még csak három napos, és már elrepedt!


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Október 2)

Sziasztok köszönöm az invitálástkiss
Sajnos én vicceket nem nagyon tudok így ez ki fog maradni a repertoáromból:grin:


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Október 3)

redlion írta:


> Allgee! Egy cirmos igazság csak neked, csak itt, és csak most:
> Ha egy férfi megérint a szavaival, a keze sincs már messze!
> 
> !



Húúúú! ezek a csajok miket tudnak! 

Naonjó 7 végét!
Egyetek, igyatok, meg círmoskodjatok!?)


----------



## elke (2009 Október 3)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bm1PoLJO46E Drágáim hallgassátok meg!!! Mikor először kb fél éve hallottam fetrengtem a röhögéstől, most szintén azt tettem....prsze lehet elsőre nem annyira vicces vagy csak eüs humor kell hozzá? Nem tudom Mondjátok majd el

Írtam volna szépen beidézve Barbarát nem kell ide vicc csak jó társaság egy kis humor pia mittudomén miért térek ide be oly sokszor:lol: Dehogynem tudom szeretem ezt az úri közönséget 

Red beírását holmi szavakról és kezekről alapigazságnak tartom mijaú

Ice tudunk mi tudunk amit tudunk:lol: 

All  Inkább egy nevetés mint düh sértődés vagy bánat....a humor piszok jó gyógyszer


----------



## elke (2009 Október 3)

Bocsi de olyan aranyosak


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Október 3)

Elke! aranyosak ezek a kis rágcsálók.)

Bánhidi Laci bácsi is, aki Matula bácsit játszotta a Tüskevár című filmben, egyik alkalommal leitatta a feleségét. Aki másnap iszonyatos fejfájásra panaszkodott. „Na, látod, és nekem minden nap így kell szenvednem” - próbálta megértetni magát az öreg.


----------



## Allgee (2009 Október 3)

Nagyon jófej kocsmapockok!   

Visszatért belém a cirmosság..  doromb-doromb, miaúú!  

Üdv és jó szombatot a szakeccségnek!


----------



## redlion (2009 Október 3)

icebreaker írta:


> Elke! aranyosak ezek a kis rágcsálók.)
> 
> Bánhidi Laci bácsi is, aki Matula bácsit játszotta a Tüskevár című filmben, egyik alkalommal leitatta a feleségét. Aki másnap iszonyatos fejfájásra panaszkodott. „Na, látod, és nekem minden nap így kell szenvednem” - próbálta megértetni magát az öreg.


 
Még jó hogy Matula bácsi nem menzeszelt.
Csatolás megtekintése 342926Nem egésséges esse, de jó!

Elke! Még ilyet, mint a kis micsodákák!:grin::grin:


----------



## Allgee (2009 Október 3)

*Mibő iggyunk? *

Ezt muszáj volt... annyira durva...  







Matula bácsinak se vót ilyen.


----------



## elke (2009 Október 3)

Kedveseim,
Ne csak az alkesz pockokon somolyogjatok hanem tessék meghallgatni a linket is amit betettem! Szakvéleményt kértem

All jobb ha nem tuggyuk mit iszunk


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Október 3)

Allgee írta:


> *A Plátói szerelem=lekvárosüveg kívülről nyalogatva. De én ki tudom nyitni az üveget! *



*Akkor Te nagyon ügyes vagy*


----------



## elke (2009 Október 3)

Ezen a lekvárosüvegen én is sokat gondolkozom, mosolygok és tudom, hogy semmi sem lehetetlen


----------



## Allgee (2009 Október 3)

*lekvár *



HG3FCB BARBARA írta:


> *Akkor Te nagyon ügyes vagy*



Ugye?  Igyekszem, igyekszem! Ha finom a lekvár akkor főleg. 

Ennek örömére kimitiszik?


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Október 4)

elke írta:


> Kedveseim,
> Ne csak az alkesz pockokon somolyogjatok hanem tessék meghallgatni a linket is amit betettem! Szakvéleményt kértem
> 
> All jobb ha nem tuggyuk mit iszunk



a 444-844-et hívjam? amúgy mijjjjen nap van ma?


----------



## misslaura (2009 Október 4)

Tényleg elke mijen nap van ma , kedd ? 

Azért hogy necsak igyatok , hanem nassoljatok is !


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Október 4)

Allgee írta:


> Ezt muszáj volt... annyira durva...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Az utolsó tanítási napon a gyerekek ajándékot visznek a tanítónéninek. 

A virágboltos fia egy csokrot hoz, a cukrász kislánya egy tortát, majd 
az italboltos kisfia egy nagy dobozt, szépen csomagolva. 

A tanító megemeli, és látja, hogy valami szivárog bel"ole. Viccesen 
megkóstol egy cseppet, és megkérdi: 

- Bor? 

- Nem - feleli a fiú. 

Újabb cseppet kóstol a tanító. 

- Pezsgő? 

- Nem. 

- Szabad a gazda! - mondja a tanító. Feladom. Mi ez? 

- Kiskutya. 

)


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Október 4)

misslaura írta:


> Tényleg elke mijen nap van ma , kedd ?
> 
> Azért hogy necsak igyatok , hanem nassoljatok is !


Szia LAura!

Hogy megváltoztál?

(ésmég asse tudod millen nap van?


----------



## campero (2009 Október 4)

*Sziasztok.*

Üdv nektek.


----------



## misslaura (2009 Október 4)

Na itt a kép is !


----------



## Allgee (2009 Október 4)

*Hogy milyen nap van, az egy dolog.. De melyik év???* 

Jó volt a csokissütii, köszönke Laura!  Jó kísérője volt a pá lyinkának.  

Két részeg beszélget.
-Hé te, nédda két vagy három hóld vana zégen?
-Melyik sorban? 



Szép déllutánot! Pussz


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Október 4)

Na ez a jó süti!!!!


Mózes, Jézus és egy szakállas öregember golfozik.
Mózes elüti a labdát, az beleesik a tóba.
Mózes odamegy, kettéválasztja a vizet, ismét elüti a labdát, és az a lyuktól pár centire megáll.
Elüti Jézus a labdát, az ráesik a tóra.
Jézus a vízen odamegy a labdához, elüti, és az is a lyuktól néhány centire megáll.
Jön a szakállas öregember, elüti a labdát, de pocsék az irányzéka és teljesen más irányba száll, mint amerre a lyuk van. Ráesik a labda a klubház tetejére, onnan begurul az esőcsatornába, onnan kiérve a sövény alatt begurul a tóba egy tavirózsa levelére.
Odaér egy béka, bekapja a labdát, de abban a pillanatban lecsap rá egy sas.
A béka repülés közben kiejti a labdát a szájából, és pont belesik a lyukba.
Mózes erre odaszól Jézusnak:
- Mondtam már, hogy utálok apáddal golfozni?


----------



## redlion (2009 Október 4)

icebreaker írta:


> Mózes, Jézus és egy szakállas öregember golfozik.
> Mózes elüti a labdát, az beleesik a tóba.
> Mózes odamegy, kettéválasztja a vizet, ismét elüti a labdát, és az a lyuktól pár centire megáll.
> Elüti Jézus a labdát, az ráesik a tóra.
> ...


 
Imádom ezt a viccet!





hol a fönök,de micsinááász! Nehogy igy járjunk egy kicsinálós buli után!:111:
Elke! Már idegrohamot kapnék a banyától! Szegény már rásóhajtott, igen kórház!


----------



## szeemi (2009 Október 4)

Szép estevét itten e kellemetes korcsmában 

All, *Hogy milyen nap van, az egy dolog.. De melyik év???* :grin:

Node milyen bolygón vagyunk :?::?::?: 

E viccen jót derültem , elhoztam néktökis 
Egy ügyvédnek sosem szabad megkérdeznie a tanút, ha nincs felkészülve a válaszra.
Egy kis faluban zajló perben az ügyész behívta első tanúját, egy
idős nagymamát. Odalépett a tanúhoz és megkérdezte tőle:
- Takács néni, ismer engem?
Mire a hölgy:
- Persze hogy ismerlek. Gyerekkorod óta ismerlek, és mondhatom, kiábrándultam belőled. Hazudsz, csalod a feleségedet, befolyásolod az embereket, rágalmazod őket a hátuk mögött. Nagy embernek hiszed magad, miközben annyi eszed sincs, mint egy utcaseprőnek. Igen, persze hogy ismerlek. Az ügyésznek tátva maradt a szája, azt sem tudta, köpjön vagy nyeljen. Némi gondolkodás után a terem másik végébe mutatott és megkérdezte:
- Takács néni, ismeri a védőügyvédet?
- Hát persze. A védőügyvédet is gyerekkora óta ismerem. Gyenge jellem, italos természetű, senkivel sem tud normális kapcsolatot teremteni és mint ügyvéd egyike a legrosszabbaknak az országban. Hogy el ne felejtsem, ő is csalja a feleségét méghozzá három nővel, az egyik a maga felesége, ügyész úr... Igen, ismerem.
A védőügyvéd sokkot kapott. Erre a bíró magához kérte az ügyészt és az ügyvédet, és nagyon halkan így szólt hozzájuk:
- Ha bármelyikük megkérdezi a hölgytől, hogy ismer-e engem, esküszöm, hogy börtönben fog megrohadni.

Jó az újszerelésed Laura  Csini vagy S ilyen flancos sütit még nemis láttam , kösz kiss

campero , üdv néködis !

Elke , énis az eüben dolgozom s néha a falat vakarom az ilyen "ügyfelektől" türelem az köll zsákszámra s jól jön a mitiszom s Ti mitisztok ?


----------



## elke (2009 Október 4)

:lol: :lol: ez isteni volt szeemi ez a vicc és igen bár én inkább humorral védekezem


----------



## horgrg (2009 Október 4)

Chuck Norris nem hord órát. Ő mondja meg, mennyi az idő.


----------



## misslaura (2009 Október 5)

Chuck Norris nem hord órát. Ő mondja meg, mennyi az idő.

Na eszt se tuttam eddig , vajon miért nincs orája ? 
Tuggya valaki ? :lol:


----------



## elke (2009 Október 5)

A pénzügyi válság megoldása

Egy vidéki panzióba bekopogtat egy külföldi úriember. A tulajdonos gyanakodva méregeti, erre a férfi lecsap egy húszezrest a pultra. A tulajdonos egyből megenyhül. Átnyújtja a legjobb szobája kulcsát, ahova a férfi azonnal fel is megy.
A panziós fogja a pénzt, és elszalad a henteshez, hogy rendezze tartozását.
A hentes siet, hogy a beszállítójának megadja a pénzt, amivel tartozik.
A gazda megörül, és rögtön kifizeti Marist, a helyi prostit, akinél felgyülemlett az adóssága.
Maris széles vigyorral viszi a pénzt a panzióba, ahol a hitelbe használt szobákat kifizeti.
Ebben a pillanatban megjelenik a külföldi úriember, és kijelenti, hogy elmegy, mert a szoba nem felel meg a kényes úri ízlésének. A tulajdonos nemtörődöm mozdulattal kezébe nyomja a pénzt, és további jó napot kíván.

Én pedig egy mitisztokkal kínálok minden szomjazót kiss


----------



## elke (2009 Október 5)

Egy középiskolában nagyon elterjed az a szokás, hogy a lányok a
mosdóban kirúzsozzák a szájukat, majd megcsókolván a tükröt, ott
hagyják az ajaklenyomatukat. A takarítónő szól az igazgatónak, így az
összes lányt, akinek rúzsos a szája, tanítás után behívják a mosdóba.
A takarítónő elmeséli nekik, hogy milyen nehéz is a rúzst lemosni a
tükörről, majd tart egy bemutatót. Fogja a felmosórongyot, belemártja
a legközelebbi WC-kagylóba, és elkezdi letörölni a rúzsfoltokat.
Na, ez volt az utolsó nap, amikor a lányok rúzsnyomokat hagytak a
tükrön....

Ez annyira hatékony:lol:


----------



## szeemi (2009 Október 5)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjSF4bP_Xj8

S minden szépet s jót


----------



## szeemi (2009 Október 5)

Benn ragadtam a chaten, pedig be se engedett hüpp 

No inkább egyik kedvenc viccem 

Józsi bácsi úgy kigazdálkodta magát, hogy év végén megengedte magának, hogy a traktor mellé, és a gázpalackos Wartburg helyébe egy szép nagy Mercedest vásároljon. Elment az első útjába eső szalonba és kiválasztotta a neki legjobban tetsző Mercit. Mivel sokat hallott az új kocsikról, megkérdezte, hogy ha már ilyen szép árat fizet érte, mondaná el a szalonos, mi van benne.

- Semmi extra, mondta a szalonos, és sorolta, miféle extra nincs benne.
- Hát az hogy lehet, csodálkozott Józsi bácsi!
- Úgy, hogy minden extráért külön kell fizetni, ha bele akarja rakatni.

Nagyot csavarintott Józsi bácsi a bajszán, mert, hogy bajszos volt, meg így szokott bosszankodni. Nem volt mit tenni, külön kifizette az összes extrát.

Teltek a hónapok, de Józsi bácsi bosszúsága tovább bimbódzott. Nem nyughatott a lelke a különös eljárás miatt, revánson tanakodott.

Már egy év is eltelt, amikor a sok tehene közül az egyikre furcsa jelentkező akadt. Az illető nem volt kíváncsi a tehénre, nem akarta megnézni, nem akarta megvizsgálni, hanem csak embert szalajtott érte, hogy rakja föl a teherautóra, aztán szállítsa a hétvégi házához, hangulatnak. De ízibe a számlát küldje el postán, majd megy az utalás.

Az elszalajtott ember még az árát sem kérdezte, úgy csukta föl a teherautóra De mielőtt beröffentette volna a motort, Józsi bácsi megkérdezte:

- Árulja már el, hogy ki fia-borja ez a vevő?
- A Mercedesnél dolgozik - mondta az ember, és átadott egy névjegykártyát a számlához - Valami fejes.
- Aha - válaszolta az öreg, és elbúcsúztak.

Józsi bácsi beballagott a konyhába, elővette a legnagyobb számlatömbjét, és nekilátott.

Alapmodell: 1 db tehén: 1000.- euró

Extrák:

* színválaszték, tarka 50,- euró
* marhabőr huzat 100,- euró
* termo üzemű tejtartó 50,- euró
* 4 db lefejtő szelep 12,5 euró/db
* 2 db polírozott szaru lökhárító 17,5 euró/db
* trágyázó berendezés (bio) 60.- euró
* téli, nyári paták 28.- euró
* patánként üzemeltethető első és hátsó fék 70.- euró
* kipörgés-biztos lábak 20.- euró
* félautomata légycsapó 20.- euró
* polifonikus dallamkürt "bú" hangzással 70.- euró
* külön-külön lecsukható szemek 60.- euró
* kérődzős típusú hajtóanyag hasznosítás 150.- euró
* színre fújt behajtható fülek 20.- euró
* hátulján fűtött kesztyűtartó 30.- euró
* 100 liter, vagy két hét teljes körű garancia 80.- euró

Összes felár: 893.- euró
A tehén teljes ára: 1.893,- euró


----------



## redlion (2009 Október 5)

Van esze a bácsinak, szintúgy csavaros (mint a wc-be mártott kicsavart törlőrongy) a csajszi is!
Na ez a panziós körbetartozás, az se semmi, csak nálunk Mo-on mindig megakad valahol (valamelyik zsebbe?) az 'eszterlánc'.

A kiskatona leszerel, és hazafelé menet elhatározza, hogy az útjába eső első nőt magáévá teszi annyiszor, ahány foga van. Egy idős nénivel hozza össze a sors:
- Mondja öreganyám, hány foga van?
- Összesen egy! - válaszolja a néni.
A katona elmeséli a fogadalmát, és teljesíti is azt. Már éppen indulna tovább, mikor utánakiált az öregasszony:
- Várjál fiam! Van itt hátul még egy gyökér is!


----------



## Allgee (2009 Október 6)

*Meg ne fogd a tehén farkát..  *

 Nagyon állat viccek, könnyesre röhögtük magunkat...

Csak így tovább, még ilyet.. még még... 

Már leadtam a rendelést a kimitkér-re.. Vagy kimittud-ra? 

Nah jót ne halljak, este jövéék!


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Október 6)

Allgee írta:


> Nagyon állat viccek, könnyesre röhögtük magunkat...
> 
> Csak így tovább, még ilyet.. még még...
> 
> !


Akkor neked ALLLLLL!

Bejött egy öregember a kocsmába.
- Kérek fél liter bort!
- Vöröset, vagy fehéret?
- Tökmindegy, vak vagyok, minta bányaló.))


Bejött a törzsvendég reggel 8-kor a kocsmába.
- Egy sört? - kérdi a csapos.
- Nem gondolod, hogy kicsit korán van hozzá?
- A sörhöz? - 
- Nem, a hülye kérdésekhez! 

Bejötta mútkor 1 fickó a kocsmába és odaszól:
- Egy sört gyorsan, mielőtt kitör a balhé!
Ekkicsit meglepődve odagurított a csapos egy sört. Kis idő múlva megint odaszól a vendég:
- Még egy sört gyorsan, mielőtt kitör a balhé!
Máá keszdett pánikba esni, de azért odaadott még egy üveggel. Mikor harmadszor is sört kér a vendég, megkérdeszte tőle:
- Bocsánat uram, de előbb talán fizessen...
Erre a vendég:
- Na, kezdődik a balhé...

(Aki fél az alkoholmérgezéstől, az ne igyon mérgezett alkoholt?)) Ezt még elmesélem, aztán megyek kapálni:
Paraszt bejön a kocsmába, és egymás után vedeli a féldecis vodkát.
Minden egyes töltéskor megkérdezik tőle, hogy mi történt, de a paraszt csak így válaszol:
- Szóval, vannak dolgok, amiket nem lehet megmagyarázni!
Megint kér egy adagot. Erre bejön a paraszt barátja a kocsmába, hozzálép és látván, hogy milyen állapotban van, megkérdezi tőle:
- Hát veled meg mi történt?!
- Szóval, vannak dolgok, amiket nem lehet megmagyarázni!
- De hát mi történt?
- Ah, tudod -kezdi a paraszt elkeseredetten-, ma reggel meg akartam fejni a Riskát, a tehenünket. Ahogy éppen hátulról odamegyek, megrúgta a jobb lábával a jobb lábamat. Erre fogtam, és lánccal lekötöttem. Elkezdtem fejni, mire a bal lábával felrúgta a vödröt, kiömlött belőle az összes tej. Ekkor fogtam, és leláncoltam a bal lábát. Fejtem tovább, de állandóan csapkodott a farkával. 
Ekkor odamentem, és éppen próbáltam felkötni a farkát a gerendára, de közben lecsúszott a nadrágom.
Ekkor megjelent a feleségem.
Szóval, vannak dolgok, amiket nem lehet megmagyarázni...!


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Október 6)

csak még 1, és tél legel

Este mek lefekájulás előtt imátkozzatok:
Mi piánk, ki vagy a kocsmában.
Szenteltessék meg a te söröd,
Jöjjön el a te borod, legyen meg a kedvenc konyakod, Ahogy józanon, úgy részegen is.
A mi mindennapi adagunkat add meg nekünk ma.
És bocsásd meg a mi szenvedélyünket,
Miképpen mi is megbocsátunk a józan embereknek.
És ne vígy minket elvonókúrára.
De szabadíts meg minket a kómából.
Mert tied a sör, a bor, a pálinka.
Mindörökké róka.


----------



## Allgee (2009 Október 6)

Kösszi Ice! Hát ezt le köll gyűrni egy sörrel..   mielőtt kitör a balhé.

Heheh... még anno kínálgattad az Ararát, az ARArát..   Szóval má tom hogy néz az ki me eggyfojjtában reklámozzák. De kapni nem lehet...  

Vagy mégis?


----------



## Allgee (2009 Október 6)

Nafene.. Ki gondóólta vóna?


----------



## elke (2009 Október 7)

Jók ezek a viccek én most Rejtőt kezdtem el olvasni rögvest az elveszett cirkálóval azután Piszkos Fred a kapitány és folytatom mert mind megvan szépen kötetekbe csorog a könnyem néha felnyerítek a gyerek értetlenkedve néz felolvasom neki....Fülig Jimmy leveleit nem érti néha én sem....de tök jó voltam vagy 14 éves mikor ezeket olvasni kezdtemAlig várom a 14 karátos autót meg Vanek urat:lol:

Csörög a telefon a rendőrségen. Felveszi a rendőr:
- Halló. Tttt-találtam eeeeegy dd-ddddögllllött lolvat.
- Hol találta?
- A pepepppee...
- A Petőfi-hídnál?
- Nem, haahhhhhaannnem a ppppee...
A rendőr nem bírja tovább és leteszi. Tíz perc múlva újra csörög.
- Tttt-találtam eeeeegy dd-ddddögllllött lolvat.
- Hol találta?
- A pepepppee...
- A Petőfi-hídnál?
- Nem, haahhhhhaannnem a ppppee...
A redőr megint leteszi. Három óra múlva újra csöng a telefon.
- Hahalló. Tatttttaláltam egy ddddödöglött lovat.
- Hol találta?
- A peppppe...
- A Petőfi-hídnál?
- Nnnnem cseszd meg, ddddede odahúztam! \\m/


----------



## redlion (2009 Október 8)

elke írta:


> ...
> A redőr megint leteszi. Három óra múlva újra csöng a telefon.
> - Hahalló. Tatttttaláltam egy ddddödöglött lovat.
> - Hol találta?
> ...






Ennyit neked Elke! Piszokjó!
Fiatal szúnyogok tüzet akarnak rakni, de nem tudják hogyan kell. A tüzrakás vezetését egy öreg szunyogra bizzák. 
Azt mondja az öreg: - Elöször csak vékony ágakat tegyetek rá, aztán meg olyat mint a combom.


----------



## elke (2009 Október 8)

Ez sem piskóta Redlon :lol:

Gines habos tejeskávét innék hidegen csapos?


----------



## redlion (2009 Október 9)

Halihó, szakeccség, nem gyüttök, mi van?

Igy kell állást keresni!

Ezt a McDonalds-os kérdőívet tényleg így töltötték ki, és a jelentkezőt ezután télleg fel is vették! 
1. Vezeték-/Keresztnév: Jancqueur, Herve 
2. Kor: 28 
3. Kívánt állás: Vízszintes, és ezt minél gyakrabban. - Most komolyan, mindenféle munkát elvégzek. Ha tényleg elkezdenék mindenféle igényt felállítani, biztos, hogy nem itt lennék. 
4. Bérelképzelés: Évi 51.000 DM bruttó, plusz karácsonyi és egyéb juttatások. Ha ez nem lehetséges, tegyenek egy ajánlatot, tárgyalhatunk róla. 
5. Képzés: Van. 
6. Utolsó munkahely: Egy szadista részlegvezető kedvenc céltáblája. 
7. Utolsó bér: Valós életszínvonalam alatt. 
8. Elismert sikerei (ezen munka keretein belül): Egy hihetetlen, golyóstollakból álló kiállítás, melyet jelenleg a lakásomban lehet megtekinteni. 
9. A felmondás okai: Lásd 6. pontot 
10. Elérhetőség: Mindegy mikor. 
11. Kívánt munkaidő: 13.00-tól 15.00 óráig, hétfôn, kedden és csütörtökön. 
12. Rendelkezik különleges képességekkel? Persze, de ezeket nem igazán a szolgáltatói, sokkal inkább az intimszférában tudnám hasznosítani. 
13. Kapcsolatba léphetünk a jelenlegi munkáltatójával? Ha lenne, most nem lennék itt. 
14. Fizikai adottságai akadályozzák valamiben, pl. 20Kg-nál nehezebb dolgok emelésében? Attól függ. 20 kiló mi? 
15. Rendelkezik gépjárművel? Igen. De rossz a kérdés. Inkább úgy kellene kérdezni: "Van-e olyan autója, mely még megy, és van-e hozzátartozó jogosítványa?" - Ebben az esetben a válaszom kétségtelenül más lenne. 
16. Nyert-e már valamilyen versenyt és/vagy kapott-e kitüntetést? Kitüntetést nem, de volt már kétszer hármasom a lottón. 
17. Ön dohányzik? Csak a szex után. 
18. Mit szeretne 5 év múlva csinálni? A Bahamákon lakni, egy olyan milliárdos szupermodellel, aki istenít. Igazából már most is ezt csinálnám, ha megmondanák, mit tegyek ezért. 
19. Megerősíti, hogy a fenti adatok teljesek, és az igazságnak megfelelnek? Nem, de magukon áll, hogy bebizonyítsák nekem az ellenkezőjét. 
20. Mi az a legfőbb ok, ami miatt hozzánk jelentkezik? Erre két verziót tudok mondani: 
1. Az embertársaimhoz fűződő szeretet, a hatalmas együttérzés, és a lehetőség, hogy segíthessek másoknak jóllakni. 
VAGY: 
2. Bazi nagy adóságok. 
- Önök mit gondolnak?


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Október 10)

Halihó!
Megint meglátogattam kisbarátomat, Tevit
Ugye millen aranyos?
Kellemes hétvégét mindenkinek!


----------



## Allgee (2009 Október 10)

Hello szakeccség!  Jajj nemár, ne tessék leszokni a koccsmázásró! 

Hehe, itt a napi hülyeség: Hányféle férfi méret létezik a szőke nők szerint?
-Hát van a kicsi, a közepes, a nagy és a "van ilyen fehérben is?" 



Ice! De jóó... háttez tökaranyos! Hol lelhető fel eme teve?  

Jó pihit, és gyertek me kivan kérve a Mitiszol...


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Október 10)

Allgee írta:


> Ice! De jóó... háttez tökaranyos! Hol lelhető fel eme teve?


A zőccségesnél

(Békés- megye)


----------



## Allgee (2009 Október 10)

icebreaker írta:


> A zőccségesnél
> 
> (Békés- megye)




Ezze oszt ki vok seggitve Maj béütöm a GPS-ba


Jó lehet arra felééé, itte ilyen nam van a zőcségesnéél.


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Október 10)

Allgee írta:


> Ezze oszt ki vok seggitve Maj béütöm a GPS-ba
> 
> 
> Jó lehet arra felééé, itte ilyen nam van a zőcségesnéél.



Hisz ollan kis pont ezis a térképen

(amúgy Gyula - Sarkad között van kint a pusztában,ez a lerakat, nagyon baráti árakkal, és sok állattal.)Ha erre jársz

Ma meg ezt "lőttem", mintegy 25 m távolságból.(Biharugrán)


----------



## Allgee (2009 Október 10)

Áhh köcce, ez naon kedves!

Ha sikerül fácánot tudok fotozni, me az erre sokk van, de ilyen teve meg egyéb nah az nem iggazán...

Asszem ma korán fexem... Két sör és egy két decci bor után jobban dartsoztam mint józanul.  ez tök dúúrva... :


----------



## elke (2009 Október 11)

Békésmegye? Ugyeeeee  Az nagyon közel van hozzám Gyulástúl együtt
Pusza mindenkinek kiss


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Október 11)

elke írta:


> Békésmegye? Ugyeeeee  Az nagyon közel van hozzám Gyulástúl együtt
> Pusza mindenkinek kiss



Békés-Bihar a mozgás körzetem. Kijjebb má nemigen menek, me nem tanálok vissza

Esik az eső (örülök neki) Így evés, ivás, óvasás van.


----------



## Allgee (2009 Október 11)

Valószínű országosan ratyi az idő, mert itten is esik rendesen...

Amolyan forróteás begubózós, de egy mitkérszre azé jók vagytok ám! 

Van 3 új könyvem is.. hát nekiesek.. Jobb mintha havat kéne lapátolni. Hejj de jó hogy még nem kell.   Maj Decemberbee! 

Kellemes pihit mindenkinek!


----------



## elke (2009 Október 11)

Igen itt is esik és setét van micsoda bolntság tök ramaty a kedvem pedig olyan minimálisan vonódott csak meg a napfény. Inni kéne esetleg teját meleget bakkerkáim 18 fok van fagypont felett miért érzek fázást? 
Hirdetéseim:
Összetört megtiport széthasadt szívemet elcserélném egy Jó regényre amiben annyi a bolontság hogy nevetőgőrcseim támadnak.
Gyengén működő agyamat elcserélném egy Dementiában szenvedő agyáért melyben szívesen vállalom, hogy semmire nem emlékszem csak ami kb időszámításom előttről való
Emlékeim grátisz melléadom.Amennyiben könyv íródik belőlle és hasznot hoz úgy kérem fiam aki (miniszter, genetikus, vagy herpetológus szeretne lenni) tanulásában támogatni szíveskedjék.
Egyébb érzékeléseimet (a parafelét) ingyér odaadom csak vigyék tessék csak tessék!
Depresszióm kiadó egy hétre egy fiskars filézőkésért:lol:

Ui: Nem szeretem a halat. Néha eszem Igló kapitány halrudacskát és úgy sejtem annak nem sok köze van a halakhoz bár szálkát abban is szokok találni. Most királyrákot csináltam mert a fijam arra vágyott megteremtém elkészítém és azo elmélkedem én mit egyek:lol: valahogy ez sem a zsánerem. Érdekes a békacombot megettem rántva no mindeggy.

Kelt ma bolontság cytiben Békésmegyeországban a kisházban leghátul az ajtóval szembeni sarokban.
Ajánlataikat ide várom a fenti hirdetésekre.


----------



## Allgee (2009 Október 11)

Így van, Miss! Hozok én is, hátha elébb kisüt a napocska.. Ha nem süt ki akko legalább ittunk egy jóót!


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Október 11)

elke írta:


> Igen itt is esik és setét van micsoda bolntság tök ramaty a kedvem pedig olyan minimálisan vonódott csak meg a napfény. Inni kéne esetleg teját meleget bakkerkáim 18 fok van fagypont felett miért érzek fázást?
> Hirdetéseim:
> Összetört megtiport széthasadt szívemet elcserélném egy Jó regényre amiben annyi a bolontság hogy nevetőgőrcseim támadnak.
> Gyengén működő agyamat elcserélném egy Dementiában szenvedő agyáért melyben szívesen vállalom, hogy semmire nem emlékszem csak ami kb időszámításom előttről való
> ...



Ott is esik? itt is esik. Az esőnek aza dóga, hogy essen. Azéé eső
Anap ott van fenn, csak eltakarta a felhő, és egyszer minden felhő eltakarodik. De ott van a nap. Minden mögött ott a fény, csak erre gondolj.
A szíved kíméld, gyógyítsd, s feledj. Az emlékekből csak a szépet kell meghagyni, mert azokra jó emlékezni. A rosszra minek? Ahhoz hogy rossz kedv legyen, nem kell a rosszra emlékezni, elég hozzá egy felhősebb nap is
Olvass Rejtőt

A depi bentről jön. Dobd ki a "házból", s ne engedd vissza. Az elmult dolgokon nem kell rágódni, mert megváltoztatni nem lehet, meg nem történté tenni nem lehet, akoor meg minek.
Így sajna a hirdetéseidből nem tudok átvenni semmit sem. Ha nem lesz jelentkező rájuk, akkor dobd ki őket

ilyen vízi csúszómászókat meg ne egyél, nem tesz jót a hangulatnak. meleg dolgokat kell enni. Ezeket sosem éri napsütés. Hideg dolgok. Brrr. Inkább Napos barack, sárga körte, piros alma, szőlő...
A rossz gondolatoktól is fázik az ember, a jókedv is melegít.

Legyen vidám napod! Üdv: Ice
Róttam (Billentyesztem) a nagyszobában, az ablak mellett. A messzi észak- Békésben.
(Az őzikémet láttad? mutasd meg a nagyfiúnak!)


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Október 11)

Na de Hölgyeim! 
Hogy önök mennyit isznak!?
Kezdek megijjjjedni, hogy nem bírom a lépést tartani


----------



## misslaura (2009 Október 11)

Elke mégegyszer elküldöm kisebb adagba , mer az egy kicsit sok lesz 
még megárt , aszt meg nem akarom !


----------



## misslaura (2009 Október 11)

Allgee , eszt a whiskyt én is kiprobálom , mer teccik a számja !:lol:


----------



## Allgee (2009 Október 11)

Tudtam én hogy tetszeni fog!  Hehe...
Meg ugye hogy is mondják, hányféle dologhoz kell érteni egy nőnek? 
-Hát 70. A főzés és a 69!


----------



## elke (2009 Október 11)

betéptem a hütöbe a kommersz wiszkiért csak ugy az üvegre buktam rá uristen ilyet s csináltam még soha lehet gyónni megyek 69
Kösz az ajánlatokat
Keresek még alig használt amnéziát sürgős jeligére:lol:


----------



## Allgee (2009 Október 12)

Csak alig használt amnesztiát tudok adni..   de azt ingyé.

Illetve: A4-es jelzésű rajzlapomat hasonló jelzésű Audi-ra cserélném. 

Mit is mondott a doki? Elmehetek vagy elmebeteg? 

Nah kimitkér inni??


----------



## elke (2009 Október 13)

Áhh micsodaja dolog esz az amnesztija:lol: aszt hiszem asztat csak én adhatok magamnak
a fene enné meg az Audikat lépten nyomon itt szaladgáznak köröttem, nem mondom egyik másik jó kocsi egyszer vezettem egy Audi A4 -est pirosat! Akkoriban itten asz az egydarab futkosott pirosan van mán vagy 8-10 éve ennek Nah mindegy értékelem a hirdetésed és alkalomattán ha belefutok a v-aterán számíthacc rám nem fogok két A4 rajzlappal felédlicitálózni:lol:
Nekem asztat monta a doki hogy elmebeteg én meg elgyüttem de még hallottam asztis ordítja nem szülészet! Fülészet!!!! 
Szóval vagy forratbort ( még sohse ittam) Vagy teját vagy forró csokit lényeg hoty legyen valami meleg a hasamban:lol: Min is mulatok azon hogy legyen valami meleg a hasamban? Egy régi vicc ugrott be a finnyásabja és álszemérmesse innen tovább ne olvassa!! Szóval miért dolgozik az utcalány a hidegben? Hát persze hoty azért hogy legyen valami meleg a hasában és most nem anatómiázni kezdeni:lol:



Dolgozók esti iskolájában: 
- Van házid? 
- Van, tölthetek?


----------



## elke (2009 Október 13)

Most csavarta ki a szél a cseresznyefát tövestül szép erős nagy fa....volt
eltörött az aromalámpám, a csatorna a garázs felett leesett mobil csatorna lett az arcomba süvített valami ezerrel asszem kék lesz festék nélkül. Mindjárt megyek melózni de nem biztos hogy felülök a vasparipómra (bicaj) csak jún 15.-én kezdtem ujra kerékpározni. Dörög csattog dűl borul minden ami borulhat és az is ami nem érdekes hogy a tv és a nett idáig ment mostmár kilépek  Vigyázzatok magatokra Igyatok védőitalt :lol:


----------



## Allgee (2009 Október 13)

jó is az a házi!  hehe

Székely bácsika búslakodik a fiának. -Hej fijam, ha anyád meghal mi lesz a sok gyümőccsel.
-Nagyon egyszerű apám. Ha meggyógyul akko befőtt, ha nem akko pályinka! 




Kissbela üdv a szakeccségbe!


----------



## Allgee (2009 Október 13)

Innét az ablakból szemlélem hogy hány autót fog ma összetörni a kidőlő fa. Legutóbb jég is volt, és két vasra dőlt rá a fa. 

Bár ha ennyire fúj a szél akkor lehet hogy arrébb is repíti, és lehet hogy nem csak a fát...


----------



## elke (2009 Október 14)

-Doktor úr, kérem, segítsen rajtam! Nézze, hogy remeg a kezem.
-Biztosan sokat iszik!
-Á, dehogy. A felét mindig melléöntöm.


----------



## elke (2009 Október 16)

A szakeccségnek elkenővérkésen


Balesetek lehetnek






ez meg kihagyhatatlan ökörseegg


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 Október 16)

Heineken, a Budweiser és a Guiness sörgyár vezérigazgatói beülnek 
egy kocsmába. A Heineken 
vezér kér egy Heinekent, a Budweiser vezér egy Budweisert, a 
Guiness vezér pedig egy csésze teát. 
A Heineken-es megkérdi a Guiness-est: 
- De hát hogyhogy teát kértél? 
Mire a Guniess-es: - Ha ti sem isztok sört, akkor én sem kérek... 

- Azóta nem iszom kávét, amióta olvastam, milyen sok benne az izgató, 
serkentő anyag – mondja a barátjának Kovács úr. 
- Én is inkább teát iszom. 
- Hiszen abban is éppen elég serkentő van! 
- Az enyémben ugyan nincs! Majdnem tiszta rum...


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 Október 16)

Két szomszédasszony beszélget. 
-Szörnyű ember a férjem - panaszkodik az egyik - igazán olyan mint egy gőzgép! Folyton morog és füstölög magában! 
-Az semmi - legyint erre a másik - az én férjem ugyanis rosszabb, olyan mint egy labda! 
-Hogyhogy? 
-Folyton berúgva találom a kapuban!


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 Október 16)




----------



## IPSZILON (2009 Október 16)




----------



## IPSZILON (2009 Október 16)




----------



## IPSZILON (2009 Október 16)




----------



## IPSZILON (2009 Október 16)

A részeg kiáll a kocsma közepére: 
- Na, ki akar itt verekedni? 
Eléáll egy kétméteres, széles vállú óriás. 
- Na, mi a hézag? Én akarok verekedni! 
Emberünk felnéz rá: 
- Jó, akkor te velem vagy.


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 Október 16)




----------



## IPSZILON (2009 Október 16)

A tizedik sörömet iszom, mert összevesztem a feleségemmel. 
Hihetetlen, mibe kerül ez a nő.

Két részeg beszélget. 
- Én egyáltalán nem élek szerelmi életet. 
- Hogyhogy? 
- A feleségemnek minden este fáj a feje, én meg másnapos vagyok minden 
reggel. 

A férj hajnalban, részegen állít haza. Az asszony már az ajtóban várja. 
- Nem szégyelled magad? Te disznó! Hajnali fél háromkor mersz hazaállítani?! 
Mire férj: 
- Csend legyen asszony! Éppen elég büntetés nekem, hogy duplán látlak.


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 Október 16)

Házaspár vásárol a szupermarketben. A férj beletesz a kocsiba egy huszonnégyes karton Heinekent. Az asszony döbbenten nézi. A férj mentegetődzni kezd.
- Most akciós, csak 3000 Ft.
- Ezt nem engedhetjük meg magunknak. - mondja szigorúan az asszony és visszateszi a sört. Vásárolnak tovább, majd a feleség betesz egy 6000 Ft-os tégely krémet a kocsiba. A férj rákérdez.
- Ez mi?
- Az arckrémem. Gyönyörűnek fogok kinézni tőle.
- Ezt a Heineken féláron tudja...


----------



## szeemi (2009 Október 16)

Essszméletleeen:111éntek estvét ! ehhöz mán nagyon jó viccököt :``: adott IPSZILON s jöhet hozzá a mitiszom :222:

PÉNTÖK vaaaaan vége a :22:


----------



## szeemi (2009 Október 16)

Utazom a busszal.
A busz tele van, ezért nem tolakszom előre a jegykezelőig inkább megkérek egy nőt, hogy bélyegeztesse le nekem a jegyet.
De hogy szólítsam meg, te vagy ön?
Alaposabban megnézem, van nála egy üveg bor, vagyis biztosan férfihoz utazik. A bor nem éppen a legolcsóbb, vagyis a férfi jól néz ki. A falunkban két férfi van, aki jól néz ki - a férjem és a szeretőm.
A szeretőmhöz nem mehet, mivel oda én megyek most. Vagyis a férjemhez megy.
A férjemnek két szeretője van - Katrin és Sue.
Katrin éppen beteg.
Így hát:
Én: - Sue, le tudnád pecsételtetni a jegyemet?
Sue: - Ismerjük egymást??????


----------



## elke (2009 Október 16)

Szeemi:lol: ez az utolsó isteni de Ípszilon viccein is jót derültemkiss


----------



## szeemi (2009 Október 16)

elke írta:


> Szeemi:lol: ez az utolsó isteni de Ípszilon viccein is jót derültemkiss




Node ez akép sesemmi  s kiviszi ki a temetőbe 
jut erről eszembe

Anyós biciklivel megy s kérdi a veje : hova megy mama? 
-A temetőbe - jön a válasz 
- s kihozza vissza biciklit ???????????


----------



## misslaura (2009 Október 16)

Na ittvagyok man megint , jo hidegvan a francba 
aligtuttam jarni mama csak ugy csetlettem - botlottam 
magamnak ! meg johogy nem magassarku cipöbe votam 
mer elestem is vona az tuti :lol: ennyi ho oszt meg tel sincsen !
na de mindegy iszok egy stampli Grappat .....vagy kettöt ?
na majd meglatom 

szeemi de jo vicc vot , nem is vagy te rosz helyzetbe :wink: 




hosztam nektek is , igyatok velem .....de jo kedvem lett !


----------



## szeemi (2009 Október 16)

Köcce az itókát  Hú Laura nálatok mán hoó is van ? Brrr Azé itten nem esett, de ez a 3 napig tartó szélÚrfi esőApóval kar-karbaöltve való látogatása se volt semmi  Főleg itten a tízedik emeleten , állandőjan kopoogtattak, időnként ajtóstul akartak bejhönni , de inkább kocc (no most a poharak koccantak ) S lesz még szebbecske idő még az idén


----------



## elke (2009 Október 17)

itt lecsendült a vihar az idő taknyos én nem:lol: Legyetek jók ha tudtok Ezzel a képpel anyit küszködtem tegnap sehogy nem jött fel na de mostaztán!!!!!


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 Október 17)




----------



## IPSZILON (2009 Október 17)




----------



## IPSZILON (2009 Október 17)




----------



## IPSZILON (2009 Október 17)

Az italt elhagyni jó dolog... sokkal rosszabb viszont, ha már nem emlékszel, hol hagytad el.


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 Október 17)




----------



## IPSZILON (2009 Október 17)




----------



## redlion (2009 Október 17)

IPSZILON írta:


> Az italt elhagyni jó dolog... sokkal rosszabb viszont, ha már nem emlékszel, hol hagytad el.


 
Emmán igaz kedves Y, isten hozott szakeccségünkbe.
A pijával kapcsolatban ismered a mondást: Ha ki akarsz ábrándulni az oroszlánból, keresd föl a barlangjában.:wink:

Apropó, macska
Az öreg macska mondja a fiatalnak:
- Na fiam, ma elmegyünk kefélni. Ha mindig azt csinálod, amit én, akkor nem lesz semmi baj.
Elindulnak. Mennek a háztetőn, ám elkezd esni az eső. Az öreg macska megcsúszik, és legurul. A szélén valahogy megkapaszkodik a csatornában. A fiatal csak nézi, hogy az apja ott lóg. Fogja magát, legurul, és ő is elkezd lógni. Lóg tíz percet, fél órát, majd megszólal:
- Apám, én még tíz percet kefélek, aztán hazamegyek!


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 Október 17)

:222:Sziasztok és szép 7végét!
Jó köztetek, csak nézzétek el nekem hogy nem szoktam sokat beszélni. Képeket irtóra szeretek pakolászni. Legfeljebb képpel mondom el...


----------



## elke (2009 Október 18)

#1818) szeretném ha beköthetném azt az infúsiót:lol: puszi nektek

Red:lol: annyira édes ez is


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 Október 18)

Milyen a kocsmai sztriptíz?
- A kocsmáros lehányja a ruháját.

Meséli egy férfi a kocsmában:
- Képzeljétek, tegnap este amikor itt iszogattam veletek, egy fickó betört a házamba!
- És, mi történt? - kérdik a többiek.
- Agyrázkódást kapott, és kitört hat foga... A feleségem ugyanis azt hitte, megint én megyek haza részegen, és jól megverte!

Barátaimmal beszélgettünk, amikor egyszer csak valaki kijelentette, hogy olvasta valamelyik újságban, hogy a sör női hormonokat tartalmaz. Elhatároztuk, hogy ezt az állítást tanulmányozni fogjuk, s így - természetesen kizárólag tudományos célokból - megittunk fejenként húsz üveg sört.
Tanulmányi munkánk eredménye húsz sör után:
- rengeteg hülyeséget dumáltunk össze,
- nehezen, de főleg rosszul vezettük gépkocsinkat,
- nem gondolkoztunk logikusan,
- egyikünk sem volt hajlandó elismerni, hogy téved, amikor teljesen egyértelmű volt a tévedésünk,
- minden öt percben pisilni mentünk, természetesen együtt
Ezek után egyetértettünk abban, hogy kutatásunk bebizonyította, az újságcikk pontos és a sörben valóban női hormonok vannak...

- Te, engem mindig kizár az asszony a lakásból, ha részegen megyek haza... Mit tegyek, nincs valami ötleted?
- Én azt szoktam csinálni, hogy bekopogok, levetkőzöm, beadom a ruháimat az ajtón, és nincs az az asszony, aki hagyná, hogy a férje meztelenül ácsorogjon az utcán.
- Rendben, kipróbálom...
Legközelebb mikor találkoznak, megkérdi a másik:
- Nos, bevált a tervem?
- Hát, csak részben...
- Hogyhogy részben?
- Bekopogtam, levetkőztem, beadtam a ruháimat az ajtón, az becsukódott, ám ekkor hirtelen bemondta egy hang: "Deák tér következik..."


----------



## misslaura (2009 Október 18)

Jó köztetek, csak nézzétek el nekem hogy nem szoktam sokat beszélni. Képeket irtóra szeretek pakolászni. Legfeljebb képpel mondom el...:wink:

Y kedves , legy üdvözölve a kocsmaba ! 

jok a kepeid , de nyugottan beszelj csak ! nem kell itt okosokat 
irni , ez itt szabaly !  hidd el, fontosabb az ember aki a szavak mögött all , mint valami kimasolt , meg helyesenirt szöveg !
Nah , de azert szabalyok is vannak itt , köpködni nem szabad !
fingani sem ( mer büdös !! ) :lol: eszt a szabalyt az egyik kollega 
tette ki , az Ice , valahun eltevett mostanaba nem jön , valami zölcsegesnel elakatt ! :iol:
Nezd ilyen alakok is jarnak ide !


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 Október 18)

Köszi a kedves fogadtatást! ))






A csúnya lány kifogja az aranyhalat. Szokásos eljárás, három kívánság. 
-Legyen egy nagy palotám. 
Lett egy palotája... 
-Legyen kifogyhatatlan bankszámlám. 
Lett kifogyhatatlan bankszámlája... 
-Legyek ellenállhatatlan minden férfi számára 
És a lány csapolt sör lett...


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 Október 18)




----------



## redlion (2009 Október 19)

IPSZILON írta:


> A csúnya lány kifogja az aranyhalat. Szokásos eljárás, három kívánság.
> -Legyen egy nagy palotám.
> Lett egy palotája...
> -Legyen kifogyhatatlan bankszámlám.
> ...


:lol::lol::lol: Jó!

Három embert hív magához az Isten, hogy megjutalmazza őket: egy oroszt, egy románt és egy magyart. Az orosz egy fantasztikus sportkocsit szeretne, a román egy szuper motort, míg a magyar csak egy Ceaucescu portrét. Mindhárman megkapják, és egy év múlva ismét megjelennek, hogy beszámoljanak a fejleményekről. Az orosz begipszelt kézzel kezdi:
- Karamboloztam az autómmal. Még nem szoktam meg a gyors tempót.
A román oxigénsátorban bekötött fejjel mondja:
- El akarták lopni a motoromat. Mikor odamentem, jól megvertek.
Végül megérkezik a magyar, hófehér luxuskocsin, a sofőr kinyitja az ajtót és az elé gördülő vörös szőnyegen szivarozva a többiek elé áll.
- Jézusom, te mit csináltál a képpel, hogy így megtollasodtál?
- Semmi különöset. Kiálltam a Hősök terére, leraktam magam mellé a képet, és ezt írtam alá: Egy köpés tíz forint!


----------



## redlion (2009 Október 19)

elke írta:


> #1818) szeretném ha beköthetném azt az infúsiót:lol: puszi nektek
> 
> Red:lol: annyira édes ez is


 
Elke lekem! Hol lehet eztet kapni?
Hosssztam neked (is) valamit.
Csatolás megtekintése 349686


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Október 19)

misslaura írta:


> Jeszt a szabalyt az egyik kollega
> tette ki , az Ice , valahun eltevett mostanaba nem jön , valami zölcsegesnel elakatt ! :iol:
> [[/IMG]



dehonnem jár, dehonnem. A zőccséshe azéé járok, hogy tuggyak zőccségeket beszélni
Epszilonynak üdv! Jó itten, maj rájössz.
Lehet, írni itt mindenfélét.


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Október 19)

Na vicceljünk
Aza kis rohadék nyull

Nyuszi, Medve és a Varjú utaznak a repülőn. 
Varjú egyszer csak odaszól a Medvének: 
- Hozzál nekem egy whiskyt! 
Medve el, vissza, felszolgálja. 
Erre Nyuszi is odaszól a Medvének: 
- Hozzál nekem egy whiskyt! 
Medve el, vissza, felszolgálja. 
Varjú odamegy a Medvéhez megcsípi. Semmi reakció. 
Nyuszi odamegy belerúg. Még mindig semmi. Varjú ráönti a whisky-t. Semmi. Nyuszi elnyomja a Medve kezén a szivarját. 
Medve feláll, kinyitja az ajtót, és kivágja mindkettőt. Zuhannak lefelé. Varjú: 
- Mondd Nyuszika! Tudsz te egyáltalán repülni? 
- Nem. 
- Akkor mit szemétkedsz a medvével?


A nyuszikát megtamádta, a róka és ráadásul meg is erőszakolta. A nyuszika sírva megkérdezi:
- Mondd, róka, legalább van olyan papírod, miszerint nem vagy AIDS-es?
- Van hát - feleli a róka. 
- Akkor azt most széttépheted! - vigyorogja el magát a nyuszika.

A róka meg a nyuszika bandukolnak az erdőben, amikor meglátnak egy tündért az ágak közé gabalyodva. Kiszabadítják, mire a tündér felajálja nekik, hogy három kívánságukat teljesíti.
- Én egy zöld szemű, szőke rókakislányt szeretnék! - szól a róka.
A következő pillanatban máris ott termett a kívánt rókalány.
- Én egy szuper motort szeretnék! -szól a nyuszika, és máris ott termett egy gyönyörű Harley Davidson.
- Most egy barna rókalányt akarok! -szólt a róka.
- Én pedig azt szeretném, hogy soha ne fogyjon ki a benzin a motorból, és ne kelljen javíttatni! -így a nyuszika.
- Végül egy vörös rókalányt akarok! -szól a róka.
Mikor ezt is megkapta, már neki is készülődött, hogy magáévá teszi a három rókalányt. A nyuszika nem szól semmit, csak felül a motorjára, bepöccenti, egy kicsit túráztatja, egyesbe kapcsol, majd megszólal:
- Utoljára azt kívánom, hogy legyen a róka impotens!


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 Október 19)

Ice:kiss

Ha ezt eltudja olvasni,rakjon vissza a bárszékre!))))))))


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 Október 19)




----------



## Allgee (2009 Október 20)

*újraitt...*

Kellemetes napot a tissztelt szakeccségnek!

Hoztam egykis szívmelengetőt, nehogy megfázzatok ebbe az alig 10 fokba. Egésség!
Üdv neked Y pajtás, nagyon jók a képes vicces cumók!
Iggyál te is egyet! 





Puszi és pacsi! sziasztok! kiss


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 Október 20)

Köszi! )) Szép napot nektek!


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 Október 20)




----------



## IPSZILON (2009 Október 20)




----------



## IPSZILON (2009 Október 20)

Mostanában annyit dolgozom, hogy az már kezd az ivás rovására menni. 
Mindenkinek hinnie kell valamiben. Én azt hiszem, iszom még egyet.


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 Október 20)

Ez nem csak egy szép és designos borkiöntő, hanem feladata is van. Ahogy kiöntjük a bort átszellőzteti és ettől sokkal finomabb, ízletesebb lesz.


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 Október 20)

Nappal feltöltődik, este pedig világít, hogy ha részegen hazaérsz, akkor lásd hova kell célozni, vagy akkor már úgyis mindegy és nem számít az irányfény?


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 Október 20)

EZ TÉLLEG IGAZ!!!! NEM KAMU!!!! 
Október 21.-én éjfélkor bárhol vagy, igyál meg hat sört, kilenc fröccsöt, fél liter vodkanarancsot és nyolc feles tequilát, majd nézz föl az égre. Két holdat fogsz látni, esetleg hármat, valamint a vodka minőségétől függően a Napot, a Marsot a Vénuszt, az ufókat és Buddhát egy unikornison.


----------



## redlion (2009 Október 20)

Allgee, de meginnám a forralt borodat, a sállal micsinájjak?





Melyik a zigazi?

Bemegy egy ló a kocsmába, letesz egy 10 dollárost a pultra, és rámutat egy söröskorsóra. A kocsmáros meglepődik, majd kitölt a lónak egy korsó sört, a pénzt meg elteszi.
A ló megissza a sört, majd megfordul, és elindul kifelé. A kocsmáros megjegyzi:
- Na, ló vendégem se volt még!
A ló hátrafordul:
- Ha ilyen baromi drágán adja a sört, ne is csodálkozzon rajta!


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Október 20)

Szia Y!
Kicsi a Világ!
Valamiért sejtettem, hogy te voltál, asszem a képekből
Na erre igyunk egyet! (vagy kettőt?


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Október 20)

Hi Allll!

Ez a kép ojjjan szép, hogy tedd már nekem ide nagyba!
Kapsz érte ehy mitiszolt:9
(Tél legteccetta forraltboros kép)


----------



## Allgee (2009 Október 20)

Jóestétke!

Kedves Red! A sál még jól jöhet ebbe a cudar időbe, de hogy mi köré lehet tekerni..?? Háát  csak a fantázi a szab határt, vagy még az sem. 
Hehe.. ezek a lovak.. 
Bemegy a ló a kocsmába. -Kérek egy Dab-ot!
A kocsmáros kiszolgálja. A ló megint kér egy Dabot. A harmadik Dab után megint megszólal a ló:- Kocsmáros, most adj nekem abrakot!
Erre az meg néz bután:- Abrak a Dabra??


----------



## Allgee (2009 Október 20)

icebreaker írta:


> Hi Allll!
> 
> Ez a kép ojjjan szép, hogy tedd már nekem ide nagyba!
> Kapsz érte ehy mitiszolt:9
> (Tél legteccetta forraltboros kép)




Ice! A kép ment nagyba, háttöö a vendégkönyvbe alkalmaztam, remélem nem baj .. Örülök ha teccett! 


Min tud összeveszni két éticsiga? Azon hogy kinél legyen a házibuli! 

Két óvodás beszélget. -Nédda, kittita, kittita!!
-De béna vagy! Még asse tudod kimondani hogy matka??


----------



## redlion (2009 Október 20)

Allgee írta:


> Jóestétke!
> 
> Kedves Red! A sál még jól jöhet ebbe a cudar időbe, de hogy mi köré lehet tekerni..?? Háát  csak a fantázi a szab határt, vagy még az sem.
> Hehe.. ezek a lovak..
> ...


 
Abrak a Dabra én mán tudomis mire gondótál te lyány! 
Csatolás megtekintése 350364


Allgee írta:


> Két óvodás beszélget. -Nédda, kittita, kittita!!
> -De béna vagy! Még asse tudod kimondani hogy matka??


 
:lol::lol::lol: Matkatita

A nyuszika, a róka és a medve belesnek egy verembe. Pár nap múlva már nagyon éhesek. Megszólala róka és azt mondja:
- Együk meg azt, aki legkisebb!
Erre a nyuszika felpattan, és fenyegetően a rókára néz:
- Ha valaki bántani meri a medvét, annak velem gyűlik meg a baja!


----------



## Allgee (2009 Október 20)

Abrak a Dabra én mán tudomis mire gondótál te lyány! 




Hihi... akko jó van akko...  Hádde mér rohannak el a gyümőcsök?? A banán nem is félelmetes. Asszem 
Vagy hát nem is tom..


----------



## misslaura (2009 Október 20)

Y eza borkiöntö jo kis szerkezet lehet , vagy mi ? hun lehet esztet kapni , mer erdekelne  de a masik , aza mutatvanyos lyany 
na , annak van dereka ! nekem ilyen pozba egy pasi tetszene :lol:
oszt ezir meg külön pezsgöt is vennek magamnak , de mama csak teat iszok mer nathas lettem , igaz eleget acsorogtam 
az uccan is , a harizsnyam kiszakatt mer ezek a macskaköves utak ! csetlik-botlik az ember ebbe a szar idöbe ! 

Na gyertek megmaszirozlak benneteket !


----------



## Allgee (2009 Október 20)

*Mókus masszír*





Ezt jó lenne ezt igénybe venni.. lehetne? Tényleg?  Cserébe jár a lehajolós pasi!


----------



## szeemi (2009 Október 20)

misslaura írta:


> Na gyertek megmaszirozlak benneteket !



Ó nagyon szépen köszönöm, igaz én nem a városban bóklásztam, de már nem is tudom mennyi bőrt hagynak rajtam 

De esse lenne rossz


----------



## Allgee (2009 Október 20)

Ez is egyfajta kényeztetés... hmmm, de jó is!


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Október 20)

Allgee írta:


> Abrak a Dabra én mán tudomis mire gondótál te lyány!



Rossz aki rosszra gondol

(köszi a képet. Azis lehet, hogy kiteszem az asztalra

A tó partján ül a nyuszika és füvezik. K..va jól érzi magát, teljesen szét van esve...Arra megy a hód és látja, hogy a nyuszika milyen jól érzi magát, így megkérdi:
- Mit csinálsz Nyuszika?!
-Hát Hód, füvezek.
- És jó az neked Nyuszika?
- Hallod, Hód, K..va jó!
- Nem adnál nekem is egy slukkot? - kérdi a Hód.
- Dehogynem, szívesen - válaszol a nyuszi - de az a titka, hogy beszívod, beugrassz a tóba, bent tartod, átúszol és a túlparton kifújod...
Hát a hód így is tesz. Beszívja, beugrik, bent tartja, kijön a másik parton, kifújja és.......DZSSSSS....Nagyon bejön neki. Éppen arra megy a viziló és látja, hogy a hód milyen nagyon jól érzi magát, így ő is rákérdez:
- Mit csinálsz Hód?
- Hát, ne tudd meg Viziló, a Nyuszikának a túlparton olyan füve van.....nagyon állat...
- És szerinted adna nekem is?! - kérdi a viziló.
- Szerintem igen. Ússz át és kérjél tőle!
A viziló így is tesz. Beugrik a tóba, úszik, úszik, és végül kiér. Ahogy a nyuszika meglátja, hatalmasra kerekedik a szeme és elordítja magát:

- ÚRISTEN HÓD, FÚJD MÁR KI, B..D MEG!!!


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 Október 20)

Egyik előadó a grázi idegklinika professzora és egyetemi tanára, dr. Manfred Walzl szerint kevés olyan táplálékunk van, mint a sör, amely ilyen hírnévváltozáson ment át az utóbbi időben. Mostanáig a sör témában több mint 3100 publikáció jelent meg. Többek között ismertté vált, hogy 1 liter sörben ugyanannyi antioxidáns van, mint 4-5 adag gyümölcsben. Azonkívül naponta egy fél liter sör a vesekő rizikót 40%-kal csökkenti. Egy milánói orvos-csoport a sörfogyasztást a leggazdaságosabb vesekő megelőzési módszerként javasolja. Miután a sör alacsony alkoholtartalmú, ezért mértékletes fogyasztása jó hatással van a szívbetegségek, az agyvérzés és a vérrögképződés elleni vérhígító kezelésekben. 
Tehát receptre legyen a sör? 
Ez már nem utópia! Két európai országban már receptre kapható a sör: aki Lengyelországban és Csehországban vesekő betegségben szenved, sörét a társadalombiztosítás fizeti.


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 Október 20)

Két ember beszélget a kocsmában: 
– Hallottam, hogy naponta három liter folyadékot kell inni. 
– De hát az csak hat sör. 
– Nem, a sör az vízhajtó, abból sokkal többet kell inni.

Házaspár vásárol a szupermarketben. A férj beletesz a kocsiba egy huszonnégyes karton Heinekent. Az asszony döbbenten nézi. A férj mentegetődzni kezd. 
- Most akciós, csak 3000 Ft. 
- Ezt nem engedhetjük meg magunknak. - mondja szigorúan az asszony és visszateszi a sört. Vásárolnak tovább, majd a feleség betesz egy 6000 Ft-os tégely krémet a kocsiba. A férj rákérdez. 
- Ez mi? 
- Az arckrémem. Gyönyörűnek fogok kinézni tőle. 
- Ezt a Heineken féláron tudja...


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 Október 22)

Szép napot!


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Október 22)

TGIF, azaz KIIP! 

Kellemetes hétvégét mindenkinek!


----------



## elke (2009 Október 22)

Ice ez a nyuszikás k---va jóóóó még mindig vihogok rajta

Minddenkinek kellemes hétvégét én ugyan melózom de az nem kizáró ok:-D


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Október 23)

Akkor ez csak most, csak itt, és (nem)csak Elkének
A kis rohadék nyul:
A Medve kihirdette, hogy az erdőben nem lehet szarni. Lett is nagy sírás rívás, de főként segglyukszorítás. A nyuszika is markolászta a végbélnyílását,de aztán elfogyott a türelme, leguggolt és szart egy nagyot. Pechjére arra járt épp a medve. A nyuszi ijedtében rádobta a szarra a kalapját. Odaér a medve és kérdőn néz a nyuszikára.
- Hé, nyúl! Mi van a kalapod alatt?
- Egy kígyó
Na, a medve mar nyúl is a kalapért, de a nyuszika visítása megállítja a mancsát.
- Ne nyúlj oda medve, mert ez a kígyó nagyon veszélyes, ha beléd mar menten meghalsz.
Erre a medve előkapja a szolgálati pisztolyát és csípőből beleereszt
egy sorozatot a kalapba. Nyuszika odanyúl és benéz a kalap alá:
- Medve, szarrá lőtted!


Nyuszika és a farkas minden héten sakkoznak, és mindíg a nyuszi nyer. 
A farkas egyik héten megkérdezi a nyuszikát: 
- Hogy csinálod, hogy mindíg te nyersz? 
- A sakkozás elõtt mindíg elmegyek a barátnõmhöz, s egy jót szeretkezünk. 
A farkas elkezd gondolkozni, hogy neki is ezt kéne tennie, de mivel nincs barátnõje, úgy határoz jó lesz a felesége is. Kimegy a konyhába, s hátulról letámadja a fõzõcskézõ feleségét, egyszercsak megszólal az asszony: 
- Mi van nyuszika, mész sakkozni? 


Az erdõben elterjed a híre annak, hogy a medve írt egy fekete listát. 
Hát a róka jön haza a piacról és, mit ad isten, találkozik a medvével. 
- Hé, te medve! Igaz, hogy írtál egy fekete listát? 
- Igaz. 
- és én is szerepelek a listán? 
Medve átszaladja a listát: 
- Igen. 
- Uhh... Lehet egy utolsó kívánságom? - kérdezi elkeseredetten a róka. 
- Lehet. 
- Akkor most gyorsan hazafutok és elköszönök a családomtól. 
úgy is lett, a róka meghalt. Nos, az oroszlán ugyancsak összefut a medvével. 
- Hello medve! Tényleg van fekete lista? 
- Van. 
- Netán én is rajta vagyok?? 
- Rajta. 
- A francba... Lehet egy utolsó kivánságom? - kérdezi keseredetten az oroszlán. 
- Lehet. 
- Akkor én most elmegyek a szesztestvéreimmel egyet utoljára inni. 
úgy is lett, az oroszlán meghalt. A nyuszika fütyörészve megy a postára, mikor találkozik a medvével. 
- Szevasz medve! Hallom írtál egy fekete listát.
-Igen
- én is rajta vagyok? 
- Igen. 
- és nem lehetne kihúzni? 
- Hát dehogynem. 


Na ennyi mára


----------



## elke (2009 Október 23)

Ez az utolsó nagyon életviccem érdemes észben tartani:-D


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Október 23)

elke írta:


> Ez az utolsó nagyon életviccem érdemes észben tartani:-D



Nekem is, azért hoztam el.
A kisrohadéknyull vicceiben azért vannak eldugva életfilozófiai jelentések is
Egész éjjeklesett az eső, most már süt a nap.
tegnap meglátogattam Tevit is
Kész lett a savanyú káposzta is, megérett, így ma töltött káposzta lett, és beszereztem a toroskáposztához való húst is.


----------



## redlion (2009 Október 23)

icebreaker írta:


> Az erd&otilde;ben elterjed a híre annak, hogy a medve írt egy fekete listát.
> Hát a róka jön haza a piacról és, mit ad isten, találkozik a medvével.
> - Hé, te medve! Igaz, hogy írtál egy fekete listát?
> - Igaz.
> ...


 
Na ezt a kaszástól is meg fogom kérdezni! Isteni!:2:
Eszembe jutott Stephen King-töl: Az emberek nem jobbá, csak okosabbá válnak. Amikor okosabb vagy, akkor sem hagyod abba a legyek szárnyának tépkedését, csak jobb okot találsz rá!


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 Október 23)

Szép napot!

Egy részeg felszáll a buszra keső este, és az ülések közt tántorogva végül is egy idősebb asszony mellé huppan. 
A nő megvetően vegigméri párszor majd így szól hozzá: 
- Hadd mondjak magának valamit. 
Maga egyenesen a pokolra megy! 
A részeg felugrik és előrekiált a sofőrnek: 
- Hé, álljon meg: Rossz buszra szálltam ! 

Kocsmában: 
- Hé haver, mit keresel ilyen izgatottan a zsebedben? 
- Csak azt szeretném tudni, szomjas vagyok-e még. 

Két részeg sétál az utcán szembe jön velük egy kutya, az oldalán egy üveg likör. 
- Nézd, ott az ember legjobb barátja. 
- Ja, meg egy kutya.


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 Október 23)

Okok, ami miatt engedélyezni kellene a munkahelyi ivászatot: 

- Csökkenti a munkahelyi stresszt. 
- Elősegíti az őszinte kommunikációt. 
- Csökkenti az alacsony bérek miatti panaszkodást. 
- Megszűnik a másnapos dolgozók kóválygása. 
- Az alkalmazottak azt mondják, amit gondolnak, nem amit a vezetőség hallani akar. 
- Csökkenthető a téli fűtési költség. 
- Növeli a dolgozói elégedettséget. Még ha rossz is a munka, a dolgozót az sem érdekli. 
- Csökken a szabadságos napok száma, a dolgozók inkább bejárnak dolgozni. 
- A dolgozók sokkal szimpatikusabbnak látják egymást. 
- A helyi büfé menüje ízletesebbnek tűnik. 
- Az alkalmazottak tovább dolgozhatnak, mivel munka után nem kell a kocsmában lazítaniuk. 
- Mindenki sokkal szívesebben tárja elő az ötleteit


----------



## Allgee (2009 Október 23)

IPSZILON írta:


> Okok, ami miatt engedélyezni kellene a munkahelyi ivászatot:
> 
> - Csökkenti a munkahelyi stresszt.
> - Elősegíti az őszinte kommunikációt.
> ...




Ez annyira megtetszett hogy egy gyári művezetőnek el is küldtem. Remélem megszavazzák a dolgozók érdekében! \\m/:grin::grin:


Még ilyet, még még... Nah jóéccakát mindenkinek!

kiss


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 Október 24)

Nekem még picit szoknom kell a fórumot. Már rámszóltak a képek miatt. Úgy feltennék néha pikánsakat is, de úgytűnik itt nem szokás.


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 Október 24)

A szomjúság az az állapot, amikor az ember két sör között mégegyet inna. 

Tudtátok, hogyha a "mama" szó betűi közül egyet elvesztek, hármat 
pedig megváltoztattok, akkor azt kapjátok, hogy: "sör"? 
Csodálatos, nem?


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Október 24)

IPSZILON írta:


> Nekem még picit szoknom kell a fórumot. Már rámszóltak a képek miatt. Úgy feltennék néha pikánsakat is, de úgytűnik itt nem szokás.



Azért nem teszünk fel pikk áncs képeket, mert elég egy dologra koncentrálni. A sexnél meg mivan fontosabb? a pijálás
A bőcsekis megmonták : egy rossz dugásnál, még a rossz berugásis jobb, hátmég a jóberugás


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 Október 24)




----------



## icebreaker (2009 Október 24)

LAURA!

Ide tettem a toros káposzta leírását. A Jóféle myagyar ételek topicba
hogy legyen mire inni 

(#1036)


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 Október 24)

"Az első pohár után olyannak látod a dolgokat, amilyenek, 

A második pohár után olyannak látod őket, amilyennek szeretnéd őket, 

A harmadik pohár után olyannak látod őket, amilyenek valójában, 

S ez a legszörnyűbb dolog a világon… " 

(Oscar Wilde)


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 Október 24)

Egy varjú tántorog ki a kocsmából, majd megszólal: 

- Kakukk, kakukk, izé, csipcsirip, csipcsirip, ooo uhu, uhu... hu... 
huuuuuuu de beb*sztam.


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 Október 24)

Férfiak különleges képességei: 

Képesek úgy is hevesen gesztikulálni, hogy közben egyetlen csepp sört sem löttyintenek ki. 

Mindig gondoskodnak arról, hogy mindig legyen aki gondoskodik arról, hogy mindig legyen otthon sör. 

Lehet, hogy olykor nem tudják, hogy hol van a cipőjük, viszont hogy hova tették le a távirányítót és a sörnyitót, arra mindig tisztán emlékeznek. 

A sörözőben felváltva képesek figyelni a nőket, és a sörösüveg címkéjét. 

Képesek ugyanolyan érdeklődéssel megnézni ugyanazt a nőt újra és újra néhány pohár sör különbséggel. 

Mindig a lényegre koncentrálnak, nem terhelik pl. olyan felesleges információkkal az agyukat, mint a születésnap, vagy a házassági évforduló dátuma. 

Mégsem kerüli el semmi apróság sem a figyelmüket, miután kicsomagolták a nőt, lázasan keresni kezdik a hozzá tartozó távirányítót. 

Kedvelik a vallásos, paradicsomi időkről szóló filmeket, amelyekben a szereplők meztelen vannak. 

Ugyan nem értenek meg mindig mindent, viszont bármikor bármit képesek megmagyarázni. 

Jól tudnak autót vezetni, ennek részleteit főként akkor hangoztatják, ha a nő vezet. 

Képesek arra, hogy úgy leegyék a ruhájukat, hogy azt a nő ki se tudja mosni. 

És végül: képesek szeretni, eleinte csak a sört ugyan, de aztán már akár a nőt is.


----------



## elke (2009 Október 24)

Na igen Ipszilon a nyavaja sem tudja miért szeressük öket idönként....:lol: de az biztos hogy fejlett humorérzékenység szükséges hozzájuk....bár ezt ök nem humorérzéknek hanem vitriolnak nevezik....:lol:

Egy vállalat vezetője egy nap új alkalmazottat vesz fel.
- Mi a neve? - kérdezi a jelentkezőtől.
- János - válaszol a férfi. A főnök arca elborul:
- Nézze, nem tudom, eddig milyen szedett-vedett helyen dolgozott, de nálunk senkit nem szólítanak a keresztnevén. Ez csak fölösleges bizalmaskodáshoz vezetne, ami tudvalevőleg a tekintély rombolását eredményezi. Alkalmazottaimat kizárólag a vezetéknevükön szólítom - Kovács, Kiss, Tóth - csak a vezetéknév, érti, ugye? Magának én Nagy igazgató úr vagyok. Semmi haverkodás, és akkor minden rendben lesz. Akkor kezdjük még egyszer. Mi a teljes neve? 
A jelentkező sóhajt, majd kiböki:
- Drágám. A nevem Drágám János. 
- Oké, János, akkor beszéljünk az anyagiakról...


----------



## elke (2009 Október 24)

IPSZILON írta:


> Egy varjú tántorog ki a kocsmából, majd megszólal:
> 
> - Kakukk, kakukk, izé, csipcsirip, csipcsirip, ooo uhu, uhu... hu...
> huuuuuuu de beb*sztam.


 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## misslaura (2009 Október 25)

Ice kösz a receptet ma megcsinaltam , nagyon jo lett !


----------



## kiscicus (2009 Október 25)

Hello laura!

Erre még nem is gondoltam,de jó gondolat.


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Október 25)

misslaura írta:


> Ice kösz a receptet ma megcsinaltam , nagyon jo lett !



Örülök!
Sikerült venni káposztát?


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 Október 25)

A székely atyafi szeret a pohár fenekére nézni, és egyre gyakrabban. 
Az asszonya ezt nem nézi jó szemmel, mert ha a férje túl sokat iszik, 
akkor durva, nem beszámítható. Egyik nap jönnek a tehenek a csordából 
haza, és szokásuk szerint egyenesen a vizes vályúnak esnek. Amikor 
befejezik az ivást, mondja az asszony a férjének: 
- Látod-e te ember, ez csak egy marha, és mégis tudja mi az elég! 
Erre az atyafi: 
- Vízből én es tudnám!


----------



## draconia (2009 Október 26)

Az élet olyan mint egy motor. Ha nem megy, be kell rúgni.


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 Október 26)




----------



## misslaura (2009 Október 26)

*Nah fiuk kerjetek ! *


*



*


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Október 26)

Nemis tudom hírtelen mit

Na, ha itt vagy, egy kép a káposztáról.
De nem lehetett rossz az a boros káposzta sem.


----------



## misslaura (2009 Október 26)

* We Will Rock You ! *

* 

*


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Október 26)

misslaura írta:


> * We Will Rock You ! *


*

Na, ezért már meg kell dolgozni*


----------



## misslaura (2009 Október 26)

Nah de ez man valami !


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 Október 27)




----------



## IPSZILON (2009 Október 27)




----------



## Allgee (2009 Október 27)

Ezt a reklámot csajoknak szánták... hmm...


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 Október 28)




----------



## szeemi (2009 Október 28)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSb-vDWppAw&feature=fvw

S nagyon szép estét !


----------



## elke (2009 Október 29)

Egyszer réges- régen kiszabadúltak a cocák az ólból feldöntötték a cefregyűjtő hórdót és a pulykákkal együtt úgy, de úgy berugtak hogy öröm volt nézni nekem a nagyapám módfelett elkeseredett elvégre ugrott a szilvapálinka a nagyanyám azt hiszem titkon örült és aggódott a másfél mázsás disznókért:lol:.
Na a disznók azok semmik nem voltak a pulykákhoz képest:lol: de azóta sem értem az olyan megszólalásokat, hogy részeg mint a disznó vagy mint az állat....szerintem az állatok sokkal kulturáltabbak:-D


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 Október 29)

A nap mondása... 

"Tanulok, mert egy idő után a tanulásba fektetett munkám meghozza a gyümölcsét, és mint tudjuk a gyümölcsből pálinkát lehet főzni!"


----------



## misslaura (2009 Október 29)

elke, nagyon tetszett a törtenet :lol:

Háaaaaa........p.... a fene egye meg meg mindeg megvagyok fazva !


----------



## icebreaker (2009 Október 30)

Üdv!
Itt a péntek
Egy hete be sem tudok lépni. Állandó szervertulterhetség, vagy ha belépek, hamar kidob?(
Vagy csak engem?


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 Október 30)

Fogyás hideg sörrel 
A termodinamika elvén működő fogyókúrás módszer 
Mindenki számára ismeretes, amit már az iskolában is tanultunk, hogy 1 g 
víz (folyadék) felmelegítése 14,5 fokról 15,5 fokra 1 kalóriát emészt fel. 
Tehát egy pohár (2,5 dl) 5 fokos víz felmelegítése testhőmérsékletünkre 250 
x (37-5) = 8000 kalória. Hát ezt az energiamennyiséget kell testünknek 
felvennie ahhoz, hogy a testhőmérséklet állandó maradjon. Ehhez a 
legkézenfekvőbb rendelkezésre álló energiaforrás a test zsírfeleslege. A 
termodinamika nem hazudik. Amennyiben megiszunk egy korsó 5 fokos sört, 
16000 kalóriát égetünk el. Természetesen nem szabad senkit becsapni, így le 
kell vonni az 500 ml sör kalóriatartalmát, azaz a kb. 1000 kalóriát. Gyors 
számolás: 16000-1000= 15000 kalóriára van szükség a felmelegítéshez. 
Természetesen ez a veszteség annál nagyobbb, minél hidegebb a sör és minél 
nagyobb a felmelegítendő sörmennyiség. A kalóriaégetés, kalóriafelhasználás 
ezen módja sokkal hatásosabb, mint a testmozgás módszerével végzett 
kalóriafelhasználás. A fogyás így abszolút gyors és szinte automatikus. 
Egyszerűen nagy mennyiségű sört kell magunkba önteni, a többit már elvégzi 
a termodinamika. Egyetlen hátránya van a dolognak: ha például egy nagy 
tányér forró pacalt, babgulyást, vagy halászlét eszik az ember, akkor a 
hőenergiával felesleges kalóriákat viszünk be a testbe. A figyelmes olvasó 
máris megtalálta a megoldást: A forró ételeket elegendő mennyiségű hideg 
sörrel kell kiegyenlíteni!


----------



## misslaura (2009 Október 31)

Nah , elküldtem az emberem nezzen körül , sose lehet tudni !


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 November 1)




----------



## IPSZILON (2009 November 1)

Gyűrű


----------



## elke (2009 November 1)

Azt mondod meséljek?
Hát alkoholos történetem kevés van Egyszer egy barátnőm lelke romokban hevert és hirtelenjében nem tudtam mi tévő legyek kevesek voltak a szavak és értelmetlenek viszont volt nállam egy martini arra gondoltam érzéstelenítés céljából leitatom drága szeretett barátnőmet.Bár éjszakás voltam és nem aludtam és enni sem ettem....
Egymás után szédítő gyorsaságban ittuk a martinikat. Ráadásul édes volt én a szárazat szerettem pfuj....idestova 10 éve nem bírom a Martinit meginni egykfélét sem. Nos Ő mély kómába merült én pedig hazavánszorogtam a növérszállóra. Nyílegyenesen elmentem a porta elött beültem a szobámba és a vaksötétben minusz 10 fokban nyitott ablaknál elmélkedtem, hogy fogom én ezt a berugást túlélni.
Megérkezett psychológus szobatársam és rögves fagyospsychológussá vált
Majd elkezdte a szakmáját gyakorolni Elöször megkérdezte mi törttént
mire tömören válaszoltam berugtam és hányingerem van
aztán érdeklődött volt-e rá valamilyen okom?
Kiveséztük a barátnőmet.
Majd átbeszéltük tudományosan mi hol bomlik fel éa mit lehet tenni a cukorevésen kívül.
Majd könyörgött ne hányjak mert nem bírja a hangját.
Na ekkor sepertem el a mosdókagyló elöl és buktam bele a kagylóba ő meg berohant a szobába és felvette a hangerőt a rádión. Az Abba csodás dalára hánytam
Aztán megint cukrot ettem megint hánytam és így tovább hajnalig. A vége felé már ott állt mellettem és tartotta a fejem
Alig 2 nap múlva hasonló ok miatt én álltam melette csak ő elszámolta az adagot Nem voltunk alkesz banda de ez a két nap összehozott minket....


----------



## redlion (2009 November 1)

Szomorúság ellen ez jó?
Csatolás megtekintése 354439


----------



## Allgee (2009 November 2)

redlion írta:


> Szomorúság ellen ez jó?
> Csatolás megtekintése 354439




Hello szevasztok szakeccség! 

Accem pont abba a sorrendbe jó is lesz.  bár mostan nem vagyok szomorú. Inkább amolyan ünnepke formában gurittanám le a koktéllokat. 

Jajj nekem, és még szerelmes is vagyok... azon mi segít?


----------



## misslaura (2009 November 2)

elke de ismerös ez a törtenet ! :lol:


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 November 3)




----------



## Tman (2009 November 3)

Haláli a topic elnevezés és jó az 5let 
Megvan a hangulat 
Mindenkinek további mámoros időtöltést.


----------



## icebreaker (2009 November 3)

Allgee írta:


> ...
> Jajj nekem, és még szerelmes is vagyok... azon mi segít?


 

SEMMMI! Véged


----------



## redlion (2009 November 3)

Allgee írta:


> Jajj nekem, és még szerelmes is vagyok... azon mi segít?





icebreaker írta:


> SEMMMI! Véged


 Pontossaaaan! Kampec!


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 November 4)




----------



## IPSZILON (2009 November 4)




----------



## IPSZILON (2009 November 6)

[SIZE=+1]Végzett a betörővel a derék sertés

[/SIZE]Egy idős asszony kétmázsás kan disznója taposta halálra a portára felosonó tolvajt a dél-oroszországi Malaja Homuter falucskában. A Komszomolszkaja beszámolója szerint a behatoló végzetét közvetve a vodka okozta: a sertés ki nem állhatta ugyanis az alkoholos leheletet. 
A 38 éves férfi csak néhány napja szabadult a börtönből, és hazaérkezése után ugyanott folytatta, ahol korábban abbahagyta: alkalmi lopásokból tartotta fent magát. Ezúttal a közvetlen szomszédját szemelte ki soros áldozatául, ám a kerítésen átugorva szembetalálta magát az udvaron szabadon eresztett termetes kan disznóval. 

A sertés az agyaraival felhasította a behatoló lábikráját, majd a trágyadombra döntve vadul tiporni kezdte. A férfi segélykiáltásait meghallotta a portán egyedül élő asszony, aki magához hívta és megkötötte az előző percben még dühöngő állatot, majd értesítette a rendőrséget. Mire azonban a járőr megérkezett, a szerencsétlenül járt tolvaj már belehalt az elszenvedett belső sérüléseibe. Utólag a boncolás során megállapították, hogy egyetlen ép csontja sem maradt. 

A szomszédok elmondása szerint a házisertés szinte hűséges kutyaként ragaszkodik a gazdasszonyához. Rendszerint kezesbárányként viselkedik, ám van egy gyengéje: ki nem állhatja az alkoholbűzt. Márpedig az áldozata egy egész üveg vodkát felhajtott, mielőtt átugrott a kerítésen. 

(FH)


----------



## misslaura (2009 November 6)

Ezt meg kell mutassam nektek , agyon röhögtem magam ! :lol:


----------



## szeemi (2009 November 6)




----------



## Allgee (2009 November 7)

**



redlion írta:


> Pontossaaaan! Kampec!


 Szép jó estét!

 Jó ez a grillcsirkés horror, majdnem hasonló a helyzet...  Szóval... nyekk...  De ha ecce ollyan jó a lila ködbe?? :ugras::4:


Erre inni kőn valami keményet. Kimitkér?


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 November 10)

Imádok borral főzni. Néha még az ételbe is teszek.

Egy részeg felszáll a buszra keső este, és az ülések közt tántorogva végül is egy idősebb asszony mellé huppan. 
A nő megvetően vegigméri párszor majd így szól hozzá: 
- Hadd mondjak magának valamit. 
Maga egyenesen a pokolra megy! 
A részeg felugrik és előrekiált a sofőrnek: 
- Hé, álljon meg: Rossz buszra szálltam ! 

Egy toronyház bárjában ül egy ember a pultnál, iszogat. Bejön egy másik, odamegy a pulthoz, rendel öt whiskey-t, majd miután megitta, kiugrik az ablakon, körberepüli ötször a toronyházat és visszarepülve a bárba leül a pulthoz. "Hát ezt én is meg tudom csinálni!" - gondolja felbátorodva a pultnál ülő másik úr, majd öt feles whiskey utána nekiiramodik, kiugrik az ablakon és szörnyet hal. Mire a pincér: 
- De egy szemét ez a superman mikor részeg! 

A részegek okozzák a balesetek 30%-át, tehát a józanok sokkal veszélyesebbek.


----------



## elke (2009 November 12)

Egy férfi elment meglátogatni a nagyapját. Mikor odaért a házhoz, döbbenten látta, hogy az öregúr épp hintaszékében ül a tornácon és deréktól lefelé teljesen meztelen. 
- Nagyapa! Mit csinálsz te itt?! Nincs rajtad nadrág és bárki megláthat! 
Az öregember elrévedező tekintettel meredt a távolba. 
- Nagyapa! Hogy a csodába jutott eszedbe félmeztelenül kiülni a tornácra?! 
Az öregúr lassan unokájára fordította tekintetét. 
- Nagyanyád ötlete volt... Múlt héten ing nélkül ültem itt kinn és 
megmerevedett a nyakam...

Sziasztok kedveseim, 

lusta voltam idetalálni vagy, ha jöttem volna server volt vagy eror de ch nem. Egy mitisztok mehet felétek? Most hogy végre itt vagyok:lol:

Allge! élvezd ki minden pillanatát


----------



## icebreaker (2009 November 14)

Üdv a szakeccségnek!
Beköszönök, kihasználva azon ritka alkalmak egyikét, hogy sikerül belépnem
Esténként van néha időm de szinte állandóan tulterhelt a szerver,
Monnyon le!
Hagyok itt egy hétre való italt, mert hétvégén még jobban nem enged be
Remélem minden jól vagytok, isztok is rendesen


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 November 14)




----------



## icebreaker (2009 November 15)

Részeg keményen kapaszkodik a kocsma előtti oszlopba, közben kileng - mer ugye a gravitáció is van - 
amikor arra megy egy öltönyös, diplomatatáskás úriember szerű úriember. 
Éppen nagy ívben kerülné ki a részeget, amikor az megszólítja: 
- Gyere cimbora, igyunk egyet! 
Az úriember undorodva végigméri: 
- Én csak akkor iszom, amikor szomjas vagyok! 
Mire a részeg: 
- Pfúúúúúúújjjj!!! Mint az állatok!!!! 

gyertek címborák! Igyunk egygygygygygyget!


----------



## Santiago (2009 November 15)

Favágó gyerek az apjához: Viszlát édesapám! Hova mész kisfiam? Én sehová, csak maga felé dől a fa!


----------



## Santiago (2009 November 15)

Apa, ugye ebben az erdőben nem lehet eltévedni? Apaaa.. APAAA!!!


----------



## elke (2009 November 18)

PASIKÉPZŐ
OKJ-s szakképzés


A képzés alcíme: Olyan intelligenssé válni, mint egy nő.

Cél: Aktiválni a férfiak agyának idevágó részét, amelynek létezésérő l sejtésük sincs.

A tanfolyam árát a tényleges szükségletek felmérése után állapítjuk meg, kedvezményt adunk azoknak a jelentkezőknek, akik mindegyik kurzuson részt vesznek!!!



KÖTELEZŐ TANTÁRGYAK:

1. Leválni az anyámról (2000 óra)

2. A fizetésemet a feleségemnek adom (550 óra)

3. A feleségem nem az anyám (350 óra)


KÖTELEZŐEN VÁLASZTHATÓ TANTÁRGYAK :

1. Nem vagyok féltékeny a gyerekemre (50 óra)

2. Kész vacsora ..... egy mosolygó feleség (200 óra)

3. Nem viselkedem úgy, mint egy fajankó a feleségem barátai előtt (több mint 500 óra)

4. Hogyan lazítsunk úgy, hogy ne tűnjünk lustának (300 óra)

5 Leküzdeni a távirányító-szindrómát (550 óra)

6. Nem pisilek a WC mellé (100 óra, gyakorlati foglalkozás videó rögzítéssel)

7. Előbb sikerül kielégítenem a feleségem, minthogy elkezdené tettetni (kb. 1500 óra)

8. A cipők maguktól soha nem mennek el a cipős szekrényig (800 óra)

9. Hogyan jussunk el a szennyes tartóig úgy, hogy útközben nem tévedünk el (50 óra)

10. Hogyan éljünk túl egy náthát agonizálás nélkül (200 óra)


FAKULTATÍV TANTÁRGYAK:

1. Emésztési technika, hang nélkül

2. Agyamba vésem, mely napokon esedékes a szemétlevitel

3. Konyha - kezdő szint: háztartási gépek: ON (bekapcsolni), OFF (kikapcsolni)

4. Konyha - haladó szint: az első zacskós levesem anélkül, hogy elforralnám az összes vizet

5. A jégkocka tartó megtöltésének veszélyei (diavetítéssel kísért bemutató)

6. A legújabb tudományos felfedezés: a házimunka nem okoz impotenciát

7. A WC ülőke dörrenésmentes lehajtása

8. Miért nem szükséges a takaró emelgetése, miután megszabadultunk bélgázainktól?

9. Alapvető különbségek a szennyeskosár és a padló között (zeneterápiás laborgyakorlat)

10. Hogyan repül a kávéscsésze a mosogatóig (gyakorlatok David Copperfield irányításával)

11. Érzékeken túli kommunikáció: mentális gyakorlatok azokra az esetekre, amikor világosan elmondják, hogy a keresett dolog a szekrényfiókban van, ilyenkor ne kelljen visszakérdezni, hogy melyik szekrény, melyik fiókjában

HÁZIDOLGOZATI TÉMÁK:

(A témák nehézsége és összetettsége miatt csak 2 dolgozatot kell beadni)

1. A vasaló: a ruhák titokzatos útja a mosógéptől a ruhásszekrényig

2 . Én és az elektromosság: a villanyszerelő kihívásának anyagi előnyei villamossági hibák esetén (a legbanálisabbaknál is!)

3. Miért nem bűntény virágot ajándékozni a nőnek a házasságkötés után?

4. A WC papír: a WC papír vajon a papírtartóban jön a világra?

5. Az eltévedt férfi autóvezető is kérhet útbaigazítást a járókelőktől anélkül, hogy impotensnek tűnne

6. Tisztítószerek: adagolás és gyakorlati felhasználási tanácsok a javíthatatlan károk elkerülése céljából

7. A mosógép: a nagy ismeretlen felfedezése

8. Milyen genetikai akadályai vannak, hogy szó nélkül végignézzük, amint egy nő leparkol 

Ezt még most akkreditálják :lol::lol::lol:

Hej igyunk már valamit ami nyugtat a gyerkőc másfél órája szüttyög a 15 perces házifeladattal mit ajánlatok amivel kibírom míg elkészül????:lol: ordítás vagy sírás nélkül?


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 November 18)




----------



## redlion (2009 November 19)

Sziasztok szakeccség!
De nehéz bejutni, de beverekedtem magam. 


elke írta:


> Hej igyunk már valamit ami nyugtat a gyerkőc másfél órája szüttyög a 15 perces házifeladattal mit ajánlatok amivel kibírom míg elkészül????:lol: ordítás vagy sírás nélkül?


Őszintén? Én orditottam, és sarokba vágtam a gyerek könyvét


elke írta:


> Ezt még most akkreditálják :lol::lol::lol:


Elke, peres ügyekben ezt is akreditálni kéne!

Egy ügyvéd elmegy kacsára vadászni. Lő is egyet, de a kacsa beesik egy elkerített birtokra. A birtok tulajdonosa, egy öreg székely éppen ott kapálgat. 
- Uram, legyen szíves, adja már ide azt a kacsát! - kéri az ügyvéd. 
- Dehogy adom, az én földemre esett, tehát az enyém! - mondja az öreg székely. 
- Nana! Én egy ügyvéd vagyok, velem ne szórakozzon! Ha nem adja ide, akkor úgy beperelem, hogy mindenét elveszti! - fenyegetőzik az ügyvéd. 
- Várjon csak! Itt, vidéken a vitás ügyeket a "három rúgás törvénye" szerint rendezzük. Hajlandó alávetni magát? 
- Az mit jelent? 
- Én kezdem. Maga megfordul, én meg háromszor jó fenékbe rúgom. Ha bírja, akkor cserélünk, és maga jön. Annál az igazság, aki tovább bírja. 
Az ügyvéd végigméri az öreget, és azt gondolja: "Ezt a fazont kirúgom a világból is, ennél egyszerűbben úgysem tudnám elintézni a dolgot." 
Szóval, belemegy. A székely bácsi kezd. Nekiszalad, és egy akkorát rúg az ügyvédbe, hogy az beleremeg. 
A második rúgás akkorára sikerül, hogy az ügyvéd az orrával felszántja a földet. 
A harmadikra még a szeme is könnyes lesz.. 
Leporolja magát, és odafordul az öreghez: 
- Na, forduljon meg, most én jövök! 
A székely megpödri a bajszát: 
- Jól van, feladom. Vigye a kacsáját!


----------



## icebreaker (2009 November 20)

_Sziasztok szakeccség!
De nehéz bejutni, de beverekedtem magam. _
Nekem is ez a bajom.


Bátorság az, ha egy férfi tök részegen, éjjel 4-kor hazaér, majd meglátva a kezében seprűt tartó, enyhén tomboló feleséget, és azt kérdezi: 
-Takarítasz vazze, vagy repülsz valahova?

Hétvégére kikérem.
Hurrá péntek 
TGIF-KIIP


----------



## redlion (2009 November 20)

icebreaker írta:


> Bátorság az, ha egy férfi tök részegen, éjjel 4-kor hazaér, majd meglátva a kezében seprűt tartó, enyhén tomboló feleséget, és azt kérdezi:
> -Takarítasz vazze, vagy repülsz valahova?
> 
> Hétvégére kikérem.
> ...


Fúúúú, ez király volt Ice!





Férj meséli:
Tegnap este a feleségemmel üldögéltünk a nappaliban. Azt mondtam neki:
Nem akarok vegetatív állapotban élni, amikor valamilyen géptől meg palackból csordogáló folyadéktól függ az életem. Ha ilyenre kerül a sor, húzd ki a dugót.

Felállt, kihúzta a tévét, és kidobta a sörömet. A ribanc... 

Nektek is TGIF-KIIP


----------



## elke (2009 November 21)

Hát túléltem a gyerek tanulási idejét fölküzdötte két órára:lol: Még a gyerek is túlélte. Hihetetlenek a srácok ezzel a szertejáró agyukkal....

Baró vicceket hoztatok:lol: :lol: :lol:


- Te, Józsi, be kell vallanom neked valamit...
- Mit?
- Hogy lefeküdtem anyáddal.
- Jaj, apu, menjünk haza, nagyon részeg vagy! 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 November 21)




----------



## elke (2009 November 23)

Még kettőt dolgozok ebben a hónapban és szabi lesz juhééééééé!!!!!


----------



## misslaura (2009 November 24)

_ Hü de reg jartam erre , man csak igy merek bejönni !_






meg a szel is ugy süvit nalam , nah gyorsan iszok meg egy stampli grappat oszt megyek is !


----------



## vikicacica (2009 November 24)

A vasárnapi misén, a szentbeszéd pillanatában egy falusi pap
mérgesen támaszkodik a szószékre és dörgő hangon így szól:

- A mai prédikációt nektek szentelem, tolvajok, mivel tegnap, szombaton
elloptátok a kerékpáromat. Ilyen dolgok nem történhetnek ebben a faluban
és még kevésbé ebben a közösségben, amelyben mindnyájan kicsi korunk óta
ismerjük egymást, és ahol Isten a boldogság magvát hintette el. De ez nem
teszi meg nem történtté és nem bagatellizálja azt, amit tegnap tettetek:
ELLOPTÁTOK A KERÉKPÁROMAT!!
- Az első parancsolat így szól: "Szeresd a te Istenedet
mindenek felett", de ti nem szeretitek Istent, mert aki lop, az nem szereti
Istent, szarházi tolvajok!

- A második parancsolat így szól: "Istennek nevét hiába ne vegyed", de aki
lop, az megtagadja Istent, mivel a biciklim nélkül sokat kell gyalogolnom,
hogy a másik egyházközségbe eljussak és hirdethessem az ő igéjét.

- A harmadik parancsolat így szól: "Megszenteld
a vasárnapot, mint az Úr napját", de ti nem szenteltek meg semmit, mert
tolvajok vagytok, szentségtörő szarháziak, akik habozás nélkül ellopták a
kerékpáromat.

- A negyedik parancsolat így szól: "Tiszteld apádat és
anyádat", de nektek, úgy látszik, nem volt sem apátok, sem anyátok, mert ha
lett volna, megtanított volna benneteket arra, hogy ne lopjatok.

- Az ötödik parancsolat így szól: "Ne ölj", de ti megöltétek azt az
örömömet, amelyet az új kerékpárom okozott nekem. Úgyhogy most azonnal
mondjátok meg nekem, ki volt az a rohadt kurafi, aki ellopta a biciklimet.

- A hatodik parancsolat így szól: "Ne paráználkodjál." E szavaknál a pap
néhány pillanatra elgondolkozik, majd meglepődve folytatja:

- A fenébe is! ...
Most jutott eszembe, hol hagytam a kerékpáromat!!


----------



## vikicacica (2009 November 24)

Falusi lagziban hatalmas botrány tör ki, mert a vőlegény belerúg a menyasszonyba. A botrányból verekedés lesz, majd az egész társulat a rendőrségen köt ki. Miután az orvos ellátja a sérülteket, a rendőrök megkezdik a vendégsereg kihallgatását. Először azt a vendéget hallgatják ki, aki éppen a menyasszonnyal táncolt a verekedés kitörésekor.
- Na, mondja el, mi történt! - mondja a rendőr.
- Én azt nem tudom, kérem! - mondja a vendég. - Menyasszonytánc volt, éppen a menyasszonnyal táncoltam, amikor a vőlegény hirtelen felugrott a székéből és minden ok nélkül az ara lába közé rúgott!
- Húú, az biztos nagyon fájdalmas volt! - szisszen fel a rendőr.
- Azt elhiheti! Három ujjam is eltört!


----------



## vikicacica (2009 November 24)

Bemegy egy férfi a pszichológushoz, és azt mondja:
- Doktor úr, segítenie kell! Teljesen kikészít a feleségem. Minden este elmegy otthonról. Elmegy Larry kocsmájába, felszed valami pasit, elmegy a lakására és lefekszik vele. Már nem tudom, mit csináljak!
Az orvos nyugtatólag:
- Semmi baj. Feküdjön le ide a díványra, csukja be a szemét és lazítson. Így ni... És most szépen, lassan mondja el, pontosan hol is található Larry kocsmája?


----------



## vikicacica (2009 November 24)

Fiú az apjának:
- Édesapám, be kell vallanom valamit. Én meleg vagyok!
- Hogy-hogy? Te esetleg valami híres rock sztár vagy?
- Nem, édesapám.
- Akkor biztos valami híres filmrendező...
- Az sem, édesapám.
- Akkor talán valami nagyon híres divattervező?
- Sajnos nem, édesapám.
- Hát akkor ki kell, hogy ábrándítsalak édes fiam: te nem meleg vagy,
hanem
csak egy rohadt kis buzi.


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 November 26)




----------



## IPSZILON (2009 November 26)




----------



## redlion (2009 November 26)

vikicacica írta:


> Fiú az apjának:
> - Édesapám, be kell vallanom valamit. Én meleg vagyok!
> - Hogy-hogy? Te esetleg valami híres rock sztár vagy?
> - Nem, édesapám.
> ...


ÁÁÁÁ! Vikicacica!
Ezt a homokos topikba kellett volna beirni! De tudod mit? Párosan szép az élet, hát rákontrázok:

Két barát beszélget.
- Neked van barátnőd.
- Nekem? Tudod, hogy a fiúkat szeretem. Ahogy a bátyám meg az öcsém is.
- Akkor nálatok senki sem vonzódik a nőkhöz?
- Deeee a húgom!


----------



## misslaura (2009 November 29)

De most komolyan , ez mar vicc topik lett ?
Hol a pia ? senki nem iszik ?
a tegnap egy party in ebböl legalább 3 at megittam 

cocktail Caipirol


----------



## Melitta (2009 November 29)

Legalabb virtualisan, de kocintok veled!:777:
Jo kis koktelnal nincs jobb


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 November 29)

:777:


----------



## elke (2009 November 30)

*a kocsmában hej!*



misslaura írta:


> De most komolyan , ez mar vicc topik lett ?
> Hol a pia ? senki nem iszik ?
> a tegnap egy party in ebböl legalább 3 at megittam
> 
> cocktail Caipirol




Beszüntetem a vicceskedést, nyáron koviubit raktunk el, most majd forraltbort készítünk....
Csak semmi vicc a valódi kocsmában mindenki bánatos....elvált, magányos, frusztrált, kirugták a munkahelyéről, vagy hülyére melózza magát, szakított, vagy a gyerekével van baj vagy az egész világgal....
Én a valóságban igen kevés alkoholfélét iszom és tökéletesen megvagyok nélküle, de ezentúl idejárok virtuálisan viritykálni mindennap, hozom a szép képeket a virtuális piákról. Utólagos engedelmetekkel feltöltöttem az idők során eme kocsmába szánt képeimet.
És mert máma még nem ittunk semmit:111::111::111::111::111::111::111::111::111::111::111::111::111:Igyunk hát a rézangyalát! A köröket én állom a virtuális kocsmában kifogyhatatlan a virtuális készlet nem beszélve a virtuális valutámról:lol: :lol:

Akkor a forralt bor:







1 l vörösbor, 125 ml víz, 6 dkg cukor, 1 rúd fahéj, 3 szegfűszeg, fél citrom héja.
A cukrot és a fűszereket a vízzel felforralo és 30 percig állni hagyom. A fűszeres vizet leszűröm és elkeverem a borral. Lassan felmelegítem majdnem forráspontig. Citromlével, vagy narancslével is ízesíthetem. 

másik

Csípős forralt bor

1 l vörösbor, 8 dkg cukor, 1 rúd fahéj, 5 szegfűszeg, 1 TK Erős Pista, vagy egy félbevágott cseresznyepaprika. 
A bort és a többi hozzávalók felmelegítem és kb 5 percig forralom. Csészékbe öntve forrón tálalom. Zsebkendőt is adjunk mellé. 


Fél üveg vörösbor, fél liter szőlőlé, 3 szegfűszeg, 1 rúd fahéj, cukor, vagy méz, 1-2 narancs héja, esetleg a leve is. 
A bort a szőlőlével felforralom, belerakom a fűszereket és a narancshéj felét. Kicsit állni hagyom, édesítem. Aki szereti tehet bele a narancs levéből is

BORPANCSPUNCS (szemelyenkent)

Egy csesze forro teahoz hozzaontunk 2 dl vorosbort, 0,5 dl feherbort es 0,5
dl konyakot, majd az egeszet jol felhevitjuk (nem kell felforralni).
Egy poharba 2 kockacukrot teve raontjuk a forro borpancsot.
Citromkarikaval diszitve talaljuk.

FORRALT BOR I. (6 szemelyre)

Tuzallo talba ontunk 2 uveg voros- vagy feherbort, belereszelunk fel citrom
es fel narancs hejat, hozzaadunk 10 dkg cukrot, egy darabka fahejat, 3-4
szem szegfuszeget es felhevitjuk, de nem forraljuk. Amint bugyogni kezd,
rogton vegyuk le a tuzrol. Poharakba toltve azonnal talaljuk.
Ha vorosborbol keszul, Admiral neven, ha feherborbol, Seehund (Foka) neven
kinalhatjuk. Csak forron az igazi!

FORRALT BOR II.

Ontsunk egy fazekba 1 liter feher- vagy vorosbort, adjunk hozza 10-12
kockacukrot, 8-10 szem szegfuszeget, 6-8 kis darabka fahejat, 4 keskeny
gerezd citromhejat es melegitsuk fol, legfoljebb 50-60 fokosra, majd huzzuk
le a tuzrol es hagyjuk allni, hogy a fuszerezo anyagok kivonodjanak. Azutan
szurjuk le es feherbor eseten 1 narancs, vorosbor eseten 1 citrom kifacsart
levet adjuk hozza es azon forron talaljuk (45-50 C-on). Forralni semmi
esetre sem szabad, mert az alkohol elillan!

FORRALT BOR DIOVAL (6 szemelyre)

Felforralunk 7 dl vorosbort 1 dl rummal, 2 dl sherryvel, izles szerinti
mennyisegu cukorral es fahejdarabkaval. A tuzrol leveve beleteszunk 5 dkg
mazsolat. Lefedve ot percig allni hagyjuk, majd kivesszuk belole a
fahejdarabkakat es belekeverunk 3-4 dkg durvara vagott porkolt diobelet.
Vigyazva poharakba toltjuk ugy, hogy mindegyikbe jusson a gyumolcsokbol.
Kanalat is adjunk hozza!

GLOGG (dan forralt bor 10 szemelyre)

Leforrazunk 10 dkg mazsolat es allni hagyjuk.
15 percig forralunk 2 l vorosbort 0,5 l konyakkal, 3 dkg gyomberporral, 1
fahejjal, 2 narancs vekonyan lehamozott hejaval es keves szerecsendioval,
majd atszurjuk. Hozzaadjuk a lecsopogtetett mazsolat es forron talaljuk.

KULONLEGES FORRALT BOR (6 szemelyre)

Felforralunk 7 dl vorosbort 2,5 dl sherryvel, 1,25 dl rizspalinkaval, 1-2
fahejjal es feldarabolt gyomberrel. Kis ideig allni hagyjuk, majd leszurjuk.
Belerakunk 4 dkg mazsolat, 3 dkg hamozott mandulat, 2-3 dkg pisztaciat es
kb. ot percig allni hagyjuk, mert a mazsola ennyi ido alatt megduzzad.
Poharakba toltjuk, vigyazva, hogy mindegyikbe jusson a gyumolcsokbol. Cukrot
kulon kinaljunk hozza es a kanalrol se feledkezzunk meg!


Azt tanultam meg, hogy a forralt bort nem forraljuk!!!!


----------



## icebreaker (2009 November 30)

Sziasztok Kedves Tőtelékek!
Elke te aztán hosztál pijját!, egész hétre jut szürcs ölnivaló.

Mindegy, csak jöjjünk néha legalább. Az élet úgyis sokszor az árnyékos oldalát mutissa, itt legalább legyünk vidámak.
Nekem is több a dolgom, sajna egykeresős család lettünk, de azért vidámak vagyunk, eszünk, iszunk, és nevetünk.

Elke, én átgondoltam, és mégsem bonyolítom ennyire túl ezeket a piákat. Inkább közelítve a természeteshez.

Igyunk!


----------



## redlion (2009 December 2)

icebreaker írta:


> .... mégsem bonyolítom ennyire túl ezeket a piákat. Inkább közelítve a természeteshez.
> Igyunk!


 
No Ice! Ezasztán nem bonyolult:a mézes pályinka
6 dl gyümölcspálinka és 2-3 dl méz
Érdemes felhasználása előtt egy-két héttel korábban elkészíteni. A mézet melegítsd fel, hogy folyós állagú legyen, majd még melegében keverd össze a pálinkával. Alaposan rázd össze, és hűvös helyen (nem a hűtőszekrényben) hagyd kihűlni.

de hosztam a kedvenceim egyikét, mer hát virtuálisan nagy pijás vónék, képet is szedtem le, mer valahogy igy nézki:shock:
Narancsgrog
4 db lédús narancs, 1 db citrom, 1,5 dl rum, 3 dl fekete tea, 4-5 evőkanál cukor
Igy csinájjad: a narancsokat és a citromot vágd félbe, levét facsard ki. Készítsd el a fekete teát (3 decihez 1 filter), lassú tűzön keverd össze a cukorral, és forrald fel. Keverd hozzá a kifacsart narancs- és citromlét, majd a rumot. Pohárba töltve forrón tálald.
Esse bonyolult, vigyázz mer itat piszkosul!:34:söt tele van vitaminnal, had pusztuljon a háegyenegy
Csatolás megtekintése 364171


----------



## icebreaker (2009 December 2)

Na ebben megegyezünk
Teljesen véletlenül émmár évek óta ismerem a mézest.
Azonban az a 3 hét kevés. inkább minyimum 3 hónap. De nekem van spejzolva 3 éves is.
Én még ezt megvedítottam jó pár szem fekete eperel is. NA annak gyönyörű bíbor színe lett. Abból van 8 éves is. Az már egyenesen orvosság


----------



## elke (2009 December 3)

űha!
Emlékeimből a citromos mézes pálesz ugrik be amit egy bulira készítettem minden maradék páleszből:lol: tudjátok ebben fél deci abban egy nyelet emebben két deci szóval semmi tisztességes mennyiség amiből ketten hárman ihatunk, na ezeket összeöntöttem mazsolkaágyra és naponta átszürtem másik mazsolkát terítettem alája. Egyszer reggel 9 kor becseméztem egy marék alkesz mazsolát:-D Huuuuuuuhúúúúúú:lol:éhgyomorra. Na mikor már egységes lett a pálesz akkor ment a citrom bele legutoljára meg a méz. Pont beért a bulira. Itták hogy hej de finom nem is erős:lol: hihihi jót mulattunk kitáncikáztuk a füvet is elfogyott a pálinka is mind a két liter:lol: Azóta is emlegetik:lol: 
Mit isztok? Én teát vérnarancsost:lol:


----------



## Allgee (2009 December 4)

Hejjde rég vótam erre felétek! Látom megy ám a nagy virus irtó projekt..  

Eszt a mézeses páleszos orvosságot én is ismerem, nem is vagyok beteg..  

Tegnap ittam olyan teát aminek rumpuncs íze volt.. hmm de jó is. Nah megyek csinálok megen egy jo nagy bödönnel.. 

Pacsi puszi nektek!
Allgee


----------



## Melitta (2009 December 4)

Ures ez a kocsma, felkene tolteni mert mar kint sorban allnak a paleszes H1 ampullas oltasert.


----------



## elke (2009 December 5)

Ugy látom kiveszett a tegnapi látogatásom jihééé lehet kiszédülta mézesestől.

Allgee, de rég láttalakkiss

Melitta H1 ampullák:lol: ingyér adjuk! 
Gyertek, hozzatok és vigyetek vidámságot, no meg egy kis virtuális ivászatot is rendezzünk
Most oszt aki ide betér az mind egy piát kikér!!!!!!!!
Halljam mit dobáljak a virtuális pultra? 
Ki mit iszik?
Csak sorban, rajta rajta


és persze itt járt a mikulás micimackósan:lol: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uasHTOQjl-0 istenem itt ugyan nyár van, de nagyon jó hallgatni....és nézni is....


----------



## icebreaker (2009 December 5)

Sziasztok!
Na akkor harmadjárapróbálok írni. tegnap egy hosszabb, ma egy rövidebb benézésemet nyelte el a CH szervere

Az a lényeg, hogy megvagytok.

Jók voltatok? Igyon mindenki amit akar


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 December 6)




----------



## redlion (2009 December 6)

Allgee írta:


> Hejjde rég vótam erre felétek! Látom megy ám a nagy virus irtó projekt..


 
Az bizony hogy régen voltál,



de miért teccik sirni? 
Na ha eztet elolvasod, remélem eltünik a könycsepp az avatarodról.





A lóversenypályán Kohn észreveszi, hogy egy pap belopakodik az istállóba és megáldja az egyik lovat. Megjegyzi a lovat, majd csodálkozva látja, hogy a következő futamot az addig esélytelennek tartott ló toronymagasan megnyeri. 
A következő héten futam előtt elbújik az istállóban. Jön megint a pap, megáldja az egyik paripát. Emberünk rohan a bukmékerhez, feltesz 5 dollárt a lóra, majd amikor tényleg a megáldott ló nyer, besöpri az 50 dollárnyi nyereményt.. 
A következő héten megint meglesi a papot, majd a sikeres fogadás után 20.000 dollárral lesz gazdagabb. A nagy sikeren felbuzdulva a következő hétre mindenét eladja, majd - miután ismét kileste a papot - minden pénzét ráteszi az akkor megáldott lóra. Azonban ez a ló teljesen lemarad, majd féltávnál összeesik és kileheli a lelkét. 
Kohn felháborodva rohan a paphoz: 
- Atya, miért tette ezt velem? Eddig ahányszor megáldott egy lovat, az nyert, ez meg most még a célba se tudott bevánszorogni! 
A pap a fejét csóválja: 
- Látod, fiam, ez a baj veletek, zsidókkal. Nem tudjátok megkülönböztetni az áldást az utolsó kenettől.


----------



## elke (2009 December 6)

Red!!! :lol: ez piszok jó viszem is szerte a világomba, lehet elsorolom mind a 4 db felekezeti papunknak....alig várom melyik mit reagál....ej de disznó vagyok! :lol: De aztat senki nem írta mit inna, pedig a virtuális put mügött várom a rendeléseket:-D
Én bodzapálinkát vágyom ma!:lol:


----------



## philo222 (2009 December 6)

...meg utána egy kis mézespálesz? ;-)


----------



## elke (2009 December 6)

Miket látok könnycseppet? Véget ért egy fejezet? Gyere igyunk egyet és töröld le a könnyeidet kiss


----------



## Allgee (2009 December 7)

*A könnycsepp*



elke írta:


> Miket látok könnycseppet? Véget ért egy fejezet? Gyere igyunk egyet és töröld le a könnyeidet kiss




Szijja Elke és a Többi kedves koccsmatőttelék!  

Bizony véget ért egy fejezet, párom apját vesztettük el. Köszönöm (Red és Elke, ha valakit kihagytam bocsesz) a vigasztalást és a piákat, biztosan segít feldolgozni. Vagy majd az idő.. nem is tudom. Addig is azért az emlékezésre legurítok egy jóféle mézespáleszt. Ki tart velem? 

Üdv alles! Jövök még...


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 December 7)

Az emlékezésre...


----------



## candyclarson (2009 December 8)

Jövök én is, van van mellé valami rágcsa?Még a végén fejbe vág. Egézségünkre!


----------



## elke (2009 December 8)

Allgee írta:


> Szijja Elke és a Többi kedves koccsmatőttelék!
> 
> Bizony véget ért egy fejezet, párom apját vesztettük el. Köszönöm (Red és Elke, ha valakit kihagytam bocsesz) a vigasztalást és a piákat, biztosan segít feldolgozni. Vagy majd az idő.. nem is tudom. Addig is azért az emlékezésre legurítok egy jóféle mézespáleszt. Ki tart velem?
> 
> Üdv alles! Jövök még...


 
Örök közhely és amíg nagyon fáj addig dűhíthet is, le is tagadhatod, de az idő bizony a legmegbízhatóbb dolog. Ahogy telik úgy írányítod figyelmed a napok történéseire, a dolgaidra és csökken benned a fájdalom....Kapaszkodj össze a pároddal ebben a nehéz időszakban, mert csodálatos kincsetek van....és persze a mézes pálinka sem árt

IPSZILON, szép ez a kép, csupa derű és én még ma sem ittam semmit.

Mint a kocsma hivatalos mesélője:lol: Szombaton pesten jártam végigfutottam két óra alatt a ködös kiábrándult várost, megint azt látom az emberek nem néznek egymásra azok akik többen vannak nem beszélgetnek nem nevetnek, azt hittem kicsit szebb lesz pest és érezhető lesz már a karácsony, de nem....szóval császársorpióért mentem fel, és sztyeppi varánuszért az lesz a fiam ajándéka a jézuskától. Az utolsó pillanatig mailváltásokban voltam, már azt hittem nem fog sikrülni, de persze nem adtam fel.
Majd 5000 forintot költöttem különböző kukacokra, tücskökre(eleségállatok) ezentúl tenyészteni fogom őket....szóval meglett a vonaton az útitársak érdeklődve néztek körbe, hol lehet a tücsök ami ilyen szépen cirippel én meg mosolyogtam magamban a különös nyaktornán. Hazaérve az állatokat biztonságba elhelyeztem, hulla fáradt lettem vettem egy dekorkoponyát az egyik kígyó házába is, a fiam lízingbe volt a barátainál tehát kommótosan, rendet csináltam a kígyóknál megetettem őket ha már benyúlkálok hozzájuk. Éppen az etetés végére érkezett haza, hát olyan boldog volt a koponya miatt, hogy rögvest megbocsájtottam annak felhördítő árát de nem ért véget a dolog, megérkezett a mikulás, illedelmesen vacsora után:lol: volt öröm, csokievészet. Nállunk a mikulás glóriája nem billent még meg a jézuska már néha receg. Na elvackolódtunk erre hajnalban hallom verik az ajtót. Nem szokásom megijjedni, de azééé most kissé ideges lettem ki kopoghat éjfélkor, valahogy nem hittem, hogy a mikulás csapna ilyen óriási zajt. Hát egy kutyagyerek verte a farkával az ajtót, beengedtem megetettem hírtelenjében kenyérrel, azután illedelmesen betántorgott a szobába és ájultan aludt. Most keressük a gazdáját, jól karbantartott és nevelt kutyuska. Még nincs hír a gazdájáról. A terrorista macskasiheder kissé stresszelődött bár a kutyagyerek rá sem bagózik ezért a macskát ölben hurcibálom ki-be. Amikor először meglátta a macsek a kutyát duplájára fújta fel magát.
Szóval a másnap a kutya megfigyelése, átvizsgálása és persze szoktatása volt, azért a Liza nevet kapta a (remélem) átmeneti tartózkodása idejére nállunk.Olyan jól nevelt, hogy csak rontani tudunk rajta. 
Tegnap családi nappal összekötött mikulás ünnepség volt nállunk az idősek otthonában. Én voltam a mikulás. Amikor mejjtartóra felvettem a mikulásrucit pazar dekoltázs villant a szörmeszegéjek közzül elő. Ezen jókat vihogtunk a kolleganőkkel. Elelmélkedtünk ki hogy reagálna a dekoltázsra, az idősek közzül, aztán a várható gyerekekre való tekintettel beziherájtűztük a dekoltázst. Rögtönözésre készültünk, mindenki előadta az ötleteit és el is indult a műsor. Ugy láttam idősek és a gyerekek is élvezték. Aki nem bújt még mikulásruciba azzal közlöm, piszok meleg. és ne beszéljünk a szakállról bajuszról. Megsúgom a kolompolást a csngettyűvel nagyon élveztem én is. A kicsi gyerekek énekeltek műsort adtak.Nagyon meghatottak.Jó volt. A gyerekemmel este beszéltük, hogy én voltam a mikulássegéd nagyon jókat nevetett csikósan, kiderült az isiben krampuszt játszott, elmesélte milyen bakik voltak előadás közben.
Hát kihagytam a beszámolóból a darazsakat. Tegnap délben fedeztem fel, hogy az ajtó elé dec-4.-én kitett plüsmikulás fenekére agyagból 4 személyes darázsfészek épült. Most töröm a fejem mi legyen és hogyan válasszam le a mikulás fenekéről a darázsházakat. Na most mondjátok meg abba beletörődtem, hogy van giliszta, béka, pornográf csiga, szúnyog és légy decemberben, de darázs????És ráadásul házat épít
Na erre inni kell! Lehetőleg mézespáleszt


----------



## misslaura (2009 December 10)

elke , ez nyagyon szép szivhezszolo történet , a kutyárol 
a Chaplin kutyája jutott eszembe , meg az enyém 
nagy betyár lett kint van falun . 
Te aztán elmondhatod hogy kigyod békád van !


----------



## elke (2009 December 12)

misslaura írta:


> elke , ez nyagyon szép szivhezszolo történet , a kutyárol
> a Chaplin kutyája jutott eszembe , meg az enyém
> nagy betyár lett kint van falun .
> Te aztán elmondhatod hogy kigyod békád van !



Képzeld Laura saját brekuszunk nincs, de a fiam tegnap elkezdte pedzegetni, hogy tarthat e békát, határozott elutasításban részesült. Nem a béka ellen vagyok csak azt gondolom az eddigi állatkertünk egyenlőre elég. Valószínű tavasszal kiállítást tart majd a Dani az állataival legalább belépti díj nélkül megleshetik a kiskrapecek a dögöcskéket Nem az első simogatással egybekötött kiállítást tartaná

Szombat van senki nem viritykál valami finomat velem?


----------



## Allgee (2009 December 15)

Kicsi bekukkantás... de nem ám üres kézzel. 








Megláttam hogy olyan szép színes..  talán finom is. 

Ez meg felmelenget a hidegbe...







Pusszanat!


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 December 18)




----------



## szeemi (2009 December 18)

Nagyon szép estét !

Ha megnyitottátok a file-t, egy kis karácsonyfa jelenik meg a képernyőn, és
ott is marad. A fa áthelyezhető, és ekkor kettő lesz belőle. A
legoptimálisabb helyre kell húzni, hogy ne zavarjon az olvasásban,
keresésekben. Ha az egyik fát a másikra húzzátok, ismét egy lesz. Ha az
egeret ráhelyezitek a fára, megmutatja, hogy hány nap van Karácsonyig.


Boldog Karácsonyt !


----------



## icebreaker (2009 December 18)

Üdv minden Kartácsnőnek és Kartácsnak!

Megest eljött a hétnek az ő vége (KIIP)

Mostmár csak Karácsony után menek dógozóba.
Addig szex, fagyi és rakkenroll!!!


----------



## icebreaker (2009 December 24)

*Karácsony*

*Ezen a helyen kívánok minden kedves Barátomnak, Topictársnőnek és Topictársnak áldott, békés Karácsonyt!*​Diana Krall karácsonyi zenéjével.

Egyszer volt, hol nem volt, volt egyszer négy gyertya. Olyan nagy volt a csend körülöttük, hogy tisztán lehetett érteni, amit egymással beszélgettek.
Azt mondta az első: 
- ÉN VAGYOK A BÉKE! De az emberek nem képesek életben tartani. Azt hiszem, el fogok aludni. - Néhány pillanat múlva már csak egy vékonyan füstölgő kanóc emlékeztetett a hajdan fényesen tündöklő lángra.
A második azt mondta: 
- ÉN VAGYOK A HIT! - Sajnos az emberek fölöslegesnek tartanak. Nincs értelme tovább égnem. - A következő pillanatban egy enyhe fuvallat kioltotta a lángot. 
Szomorúan így szólt a harmadik gyertya:
- ÉN A SZERETET VAGYOK! Nincs már erőm tovább égni. Az emberek nem törődnek velem, semmibe veszik, hogy milyen nagy szükségük van rám. - Ezzel ki is aludt. 
Hirtelen belépett egy gyermek. Mikor meglátta a három kialudt gyertyát, felkiáltott: 
- De hát mi történt? Hiszen nektek égnetek kéne mindörökké! - Elkeseredésében hirtelen sírva fakadt.
Ekkor megszólalt a negyedik gyertya:
- Ne félj! Amíg nekem van lángom, újra meg tudjuk gyújtani a többi gyertyát. 
ÉN VAGYOK A REMÉNY!
A gyermek szeme felragyogott. Megragadta a még égő gyertyát, s lángjával új életre keltette a többit.
- Add, Urunk, hogy soha ki ne aludjon bennünk a remény! Hadd legyünk eszköz a kezedben, amely segít megőrizni gyermekeink szívében a hit, remény, szeretet és béke lángját! Ámen.​ 
(próbálkoztam írni a vendégkönyvekbe, írni ide, de két napja nem sikerült, mimdíg kidob a szerver. Remélem ez elmegy)


----------



## elke (2009 December 24)

Szeretetteljes Áldott Ünnepet kívánok Mindenkinek

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rv33hFD5Ke8


----------



## misslaura (2009 December 24)

BOLDOG KARÁCSONYT KIVÁNOK , szeretettel : laura


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 December 24)

Nagyon BOLDOG KARÁCSONYT!


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 December 24)




----------



## IPSZILON (2009 December 24)




----------



## redlion (2009 December 24)

Sziasztok szakeccség!
Pija helyett magamat hoztam!(lsd alább), de azér hogy emelkedett legyek mááá:
NAGYON BOLDOG ÉS BÉKÉS KARÁCSONYT KÍVÁNOK!
„Egy gyertya nem veszít semmit, 
ha meggyújt egy másikat.” 
Csatolás megtekintése 370906


----------



## Allgee (2009 December 24)

*Kellemes Karácsonyt!*

*Minden kedves kocsmatölteléknek békés boldog karácsonyt kívánok!*

*Puszi, Allgee!


*
http://www.kazincbarcika.polgarinfo.hu/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=31


----------



## esme2222 (2009 December 24)

Boldog Karácsonyt kívánok én is Nektek!


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 December 27)




----------



## IPSZILON (2009 December 27)




----------



## IPSZILON (2009 December 28)




----------



## IPSZILON (2009 December 28)




----------



## IPSZILON (2009 December 28)




----------



## elke (2009 December 28)

egy kis videó nézzetek csak bele nem olyan hosszú :lol:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPk7-4JZOhY


----------



## elke (2009 December 30)

*Boldog Új Évet Minden betérőnek*

Nézzétek csak feltöltöttem a készletet:lol: és egy fogyasztási tippet is mutatok:lol:


----------



## misslaura (2009 December 30)

BOLDOG UJ ÉVET !!!  




Happy New Year GB Pics


----------



## icebreaker (2009 December 31)

*Boldog új esztendőt mindekinek!*


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 December 31)




----------



## IPSZILON (2009 December 31)




----------



## Allgee (2010 Január 1)

*2010 *






Hogy jól induljon a 2010es esztendő! Egészségetekre! 

Boldog újévet kedves kocsmatársaknak/társnőknek! 

:111::4:


----------



## IPSZILON (2010 Január 1)

Koccintós
A tavaszra, a nyárra, az őszre 
A télre, minden jóra szépre 
Örömünkre, bánatunkra 
mosolyunkra, szomorú arcunkra 
Nevetésre, sírásra 
puszira és csókra 
A tavaszi vetésekre 
A nyári élményekre 
Az őszi szélfújásra 
A téli hómentes tájra 
Mindenre ami szép és csúnya 
Koccintsunk a szerelemre, barátságra!


----------



## szeemi (2010 Január 2)

Találtam egy bájos pincért  Boldog Új Évet Kedves KocsmaLakók !


----------



## szeemi (2010 Január 2)

s Ő is jelentkezik 

S mán hozza is az Új Évünket


----------



## Allgee (2010 Január 8)

Jó estét! 

Itta sok pijja meg a sok finomság azt üres a kóceráj?? Csak neem? 


Gyertek be egy kis mitiszolra, jól fog esni ebbe a hidegbe. 

Pusszanat!
Allgee


----------



## misslaura (2010 Január 8)

Allgee , ez nagyon jo ötlet , mivel már este van enni nem eszek , de inni azt igen  elsönek a pultnál kerek egy jo kis coktailt , aztán majd meglátom


----------



## misslaura (2010 Január 14)

Kiolvastam , minden ujságot , megittam majdnem 1 üveg bort ,
a nyakam mán fáj a sok hátranézéstöl , senki nem jön ?
egyedül iszok mint a lovak ? :lol: 
Nah azért sem megyek sehová , mán ugyis mindegy , valahogy csak haza csetlek -botlok magamnak  
ezek a pasik is milyen rendesek lettek ugy hirtelenjébe , egyse csavarog erre ? mindenki fázik ? vagy inkább politizálnak !
Megvitatják a nagy jövöt , vagy a multjukat ? :lol:
Ahogy itt a pultnál ülök a nagy magas széken ( csak nehogy mán leesek rula ) mer a derekam mán fáj , olyan rövid lett a szoknyám !
Ha a báros ma is megfogja a seggem , szájba vágom !


----------



## elke (2010 Január 15)

Jaj Laura:lol: :lol: nem kopik az el igyál mégegyet:lol:


----------



## icebreaker (2010 Január 16)

misslaura írta:


> Ahogy itt a pultnál ülök a nagy magas széken ( csak nehogy mán leesek rula ) mer a derekam mán fáj , olyan rövid lett a szoknyám !
> Ha a báros ma is megfogja a seggem , szájba vágom !


 
Én meg ponty most nem vótam erre!!!
De bánom! 
Na akkor erre igyunk! 
(jók legyetek!

én nem politikusozom. Nagyanyám aszonta: a polityika annyit árt, mint reggel éhgyomorra egy pohár langyos víz. annyit is ér.


----------



## elke (2010 Január 16)

icebreaker írta:


> Én meg ponty most nem vótam erre!!!
> De bánom!
> Na akkor erre igyunk!
> (jók legyetek!
> ...


 Bölcs aszony a te Nagyanyád és te is ha nem politikusozolkiss

Mi lenne ha senki de senki nem politikuskodna csak tenné a dógát?:shock:


----------



## Lazarevics (2010 Január 16)

Sziasztok!


Sörre bor?


----------



## Allgee (2010 Január 16)

Kicsit megkésve de azé csak visszataláltam ide.. egy olyan üveg bort én is elfogadok.. Jó testes vörösborra vágyom.. 

Ma a pult másik oldalán is előfordulhatok, szóval kinek mit tőccsek? 

pacsi puszi!

All

Jah és Misslaura, én biztosan nem csapok senki seggére.. asszem ez alól a csaposfijjú kivétel lehet.


----------



## icebreaker (2010 Január 16)

elke írta:


> Mi lenne ha senki de senki nem politikuskodna csak tenné a dógát?:shock:


 

Jobb világ?
kicsit kiferdítve a kérdés:
Ment előrébb a politikusok által a Világ?


----------



## icebreaker (2010 Január 16)

Allgee írta:


> Kicsit megkésve de azé csak visszataláltam ide.. egy olyan üveg bort én is elfogadok.. Jó testes vörösborra vágyom..
> 
> Ma a pult másik oldalán is előfordulhatok, szóval kinek mit tőccsek?
> 
> ...


 


Hi Alll!
Ami van

enyémre sem?


----------



## Törzsfőnök (2010 Január 16)

misslaura
Bárcsak ennyi bajunk lenne a világban! Nézz már körül!


----------



## elke (2010 Január 16)

_*Nem szenvedek elmebetegségben. Minden percét élvezem.*_
_*A szamárfül az origami legegyszerűbb változata. *_
_*Mindenütt jó, de mindig elzavarnak. *_
_*Ha a szüleidnek nincs gyereke, nagy valószínűséggel neked sem lesz. *_
_*A teve egy rendkívül szívós állat: akár élete végéig kibírja víz nélkül. Sőt még utána is. *_
_*Tudósok felfedezése szerint egy bizonyos ételféleség elfogyasztása 90%-kal csökkenti a nők szexuális étvágyát. Ez pedig az esküvői torta. *_
_*Jézus megváltoztatta az életedet! Akarod menteni a változásokat? Igen/Nem *_
_*Még nincs teljesen kész, de már majdnem elkezdtük! *_
_*A horoszkópod a következő napokra: rengeteg dicséretet kapsz, virágözön áraszt el, de ne lepődj meg ezen. Minden temetés ilyen! *_
_*Örömmel értesítem önt, hogy megnyerte akciónk fődíját, egy 3 hetes cigány gyereket. Amennyiben elmulasztaná az átéetelét, postázzuk az egész családot! *_
_*Gratulálunk. Ön a Melegek Szövetségének teljes jogú tagja lett. Ne feledje, mi mindig Ön mögött állunk! *_
_*Tudomásunkra jutott hogy ön szeretkezései 78%-át kutyapózban végzi. A túl magas arány miatt 2003-ban ebadó befizetésére kötelezem. APEH. *_
_*"Lányomnak, Leonorának, akinek lankadatlan együttérzése és bátorítása nélkül e könyvet fele annyi ido alatt írtam volna meg." (P.G.Wodehouse) *_
_*"Egy pofa belém jött hátulról, mire közöltem vele, hogy szaporodjon és sokasodjon, bár nem ezekkel a szavakkal." (Woody Allen) *_
_*"A démonokat dobolással eluzni igyekvo bennszülötteket lenézik a civilizált amerikaiak, akik dudálással akarják feloszlatni a közlekedési dugókat." (Mary Allen Kelly) *_
_*"Utasítást adtam, hogy vészhelyzet esetén ébresszenek föl, még akkor is, ha épp kormányülésen vagyok." (Ronald Reagan) *_
_*"A feleségem azzal vádol, hogy sose figyelek rá. Vagy valami ilyesmivel." (Paolo) *_
_*"Gyermekeink életének elso évét azzal töltjük, hogy járni és beszélni tanítjuk őket, a következő tizenkettőt pedig azzal, hogy üljenek már le végre, és fogják be a szájukat." (Phyllis Diller) *_
_*"Mi szüksége a légieronek új, drága bombázókra? Panaszkodtak az elmúlt években az általunk lebombázottak?" (George Wallace) *_
_*"A gumióvszer nem nyújt teljes biztonságot. A barátomon is volt, mégis elütötte egy busz." (Bob Rubin) *_
_*Zavard össze a világot: mosolyogj hétfőn! *_
_*Mivel mindig az okos enged, már rég a hülyék uralkodnak. *_
_*Annak ellenére, hogy az élet drága, még mindig elég népszerű. *_
_*A nagyotmondás ellen a nagyothallás az egyetlen védelem. *_
_*A sikerhez vezető út - karbantartás miatt - zárva. *_


----------



## Allgee (2010 Január 17)

icebreaker írta:


> Hi Alll!
> Ami van
> 
> enyémre sem?




No akkor most egy olyan vodkás tonikos rémületet tőttök, jólesz? 

Hihi.. :butt: itta seggrepaccs!  


Isznyákolós jóéccakát!


----------



## bent5 (2010 Január 17)

Korsó konyak, deci sör....


----------



## elke (2010 Január 17)

Allgee írta:


> No akkor most egy olyan vodkás tonikos rémületet tőttök, jólesz?
> 
> Hihi.. :butt: itta seggrepaccs!
> 
> ...


 
Lehetne a vodka helyet Gin? Ámbár egy e fenyő a jó vodka is hatékonykiss


bent5 írta:


> Korsó konyak, deci sör....


 
deci sör....mert a konyakot nagyon nem szeressem mióta egyszer egy korsónyival beszopogattam:lol:


----------



## Allgee (2010 Január 17)

bent5 írta:


> Korsó konyak, deci sör....




Jaja, és elég mértéktartóan... 

Mérték a vödör, tartó az asztal. 

A Ginnel még hadilábon állok , de bánnya fene alkotok egy olyat is. Oszt egy jóféle vodkával mégis csak :111:hatásosabb.  ööö némi tapasztalat van e téren.  3an ittunk meg egy nagy üveggel, de reggel 6kor má melóztam. Izé, hát az cifra egy nap vót.  

Konyak?? Abbó mely variáns a finom?  Itthun az ősöknek az a kommersz féle van, azt inséges időkbe se tom letuszkolni a torkomon. 

Nah, kejjemes vasárnapooot!


----------



## elke (2010 Január 17)

Konyakból? a segrams ijjj de becefeteltem azóta mindegy melyik a szagát se állom! Érdekes a whyskit azért benyalom
Jó hogy jársz már erre is gyere sürübben Allkiss


----------



## Allgee (2010 Január 17)

Asszem egyetértünk, a konyak nem pálya.. 

Igyexem betérni gyakrabban, köcce. Hoztam is némi lötyit nehogy má itt megszáradjunk. 







A kandalló és a bőrfotel már csak a feeling része.. Na igyunk. Egésségedre!


----------



## misslaura (2010 Január 17)

torzsfonok írta:


> misslaura
> Bárcsak ennyi bajunk lenne a világban! Nézz már körül!



Tudod törzsfönök , nincs semmi kedvem most semerre nézni
csak egyenesen a poharamba , vagy legfejebb a báros szemébe 
mert ugyanis egy jo kis kocsmába vagyok , leiszom magam !


----------



## misslaura (2010 Január 17)

icebreaker írta:


> Én meg ponty most nem vótam erre!!!
> De bánom!
> Na akkor erre igyunk!
> (jók legyetek!
> ...


 
szia Ice , de jo hogy látlak ujra  mán azthittem elhajoztál 
messzire , oszt sose jösz mán , gyere igyunk egy jo kis grappát 
fizetek , mán ugyis mindegy


----------



## kiscicus (2010 Január 17)

misslaura írta:


> szia Ice , de jo hogy látlak ujra  mán azthittem elhajoztál
> messzire , oszt sose jösz mán , gyere igyunk egy jo kis grappát
> fizetek , mán ugyis mindegy


 

Szóval grappáztok.Beszállhatok??


----------



## kiscicus (2010 Január 17)

Szerencsére ez a fajta italozás nem árt,és büdös sem leszek a cigifüsttől.


----------



## misslaura (2010 Január 17)

kiscicus írta:


> Szóval grappáztok.Beszállhatok??


 
Hát persze hogy beszálhacc , söt egy édes kiscicusnak mindenki 
megörül itt a kocsmába  (gyere megsugok neked valamit , soha
életembe nem voltam még berugva , spicces már igen ,azis rég vot mán  és a többiek sem nagy ivok szerintem , inkább csak beszélgetni járnak ide , de ne mond el senkinek pssit !  )


----------



## icebreaker (2010 Január 17)

misslaura írta:


> szia Ice , de jo hogy látlak ujra  mán azthittem elhajoztál
> messzire , oszt sose jösz mán , gyere igyunk egy jo kis grappát
> fizetek , mán ugyis mindegy


 Szia Laura!
nem vagyok teljesen elveszve
Ahogy tudok benézek.
A grappa sem rossz, akkor jöhet.


----------



## Allgee (2010 Január 23)

Sehol senki? Megint egyedű kezdem a készlet szemlét?  Nah sebaj, majd az első koktél után hátha nagyobbnak látom a tömeget. 

Kellemetes hétvégét bárpulton innen és túl..


----------



## tgyurc (2010 Január 25)

szeretnék egy üveg Irasai Olivért köszönöm.


----------



## Tamriel (2010 Január 27)

Én kólát kérek !


----------



## Tamriel (2010 Január 29)

Üres a kocsma , kihalt a város , estére megtudjuk ki lesz a káros .....Na kérek még egy kólát , jöhet egy kis vörös bor is mellé !


----------



## Bloodberry (2010 Január 31)

Nekem most egy energiaital kellene... x'D


----------



## IPSZILON (2010 Február 1)




----------



## Allgee (2010 Február 2)

Heheh... 2 dl kólán és 3dl boron túl már kicsit jobb színben látom a világot. A pult alatt lapul egy jó kis 5 puttonyos aszú.. Igazi csemege.. Ki tart velem? 

Ipszilon! Ez a bögre hiányzik még a gyűjteményemből.. Hol lehet ilyet beszerezni?


----------



## kcsjuli (2010 Február 4)

HuUuuuu! Bár én uj vok, de most kóstoltam egy igazi, házi főzésű sárgabarackból készült pálinkát! Más nem, de az illata ott maradt az üvegben!


----------



## Allgee (2010 Február 4)

Szevasz Juli!

SZép is lenne ha a házi jóféle pályinkábol egy csepp is maradna... Amugy üdv a kocsma tőtelékek között!   

Gyere igyál egy házi szilvát is, kár volna ha az is megmaradna..


----------



## redlion (2010 Február 5)

Allgee írta:


> Sehol senki? Megint egyedű kezdem a készlet szemlét?  Nah sebaj, majd az első koktél után hátha nagyobbnak látom a tömeget.
> 
> Kellemetes hétvégét bárpulton innen és túl..







Jelentem én itt!kiss
Cóval akkor a pályinkáról hoztam egy kis vigyor-erösitöt szám.gép-kockafej módra:
*Pálinka mértékegysége IT módra *
0,25 l – Trial version
0,5 l – Personal edition
0,7 l – Professional edition
1,0 l – Network edition
1,75 l – Enterprise edition
3 l – Small business edition
5 l – Corporate edition
Házi pálinka – Home edition
Sörhöz feles – Service pack
Reggeli feles – Recovery tool
Sör – Patch
Coca-cola, Fanta, 7-up… – Trojan viruses

*A pálinka hatásai:*
Összevissza dumálás – cat /dev/random
Hányás – Buffer overflow. :-D
Törpe nagy ollóval – Out of memory.
Kóma – Segmentation fault.
Másnapi elemzés – Backtrace.

*Hatások az emberi kapcsolatokra:*
Csajod, ha piásan esel neki – Access denied.
Azt se tudod, hogy ki vagy – Dependency check failed.
Ájulás – Connection lost.
Haver nem reagál – No answer.
A ropira akarsz rágyújtani – Type mismatch. 
Végtelen mondókába kezdesz – Infinite loop.
A sarokban álló fikuszra vizelsz – Protocol error.
Kidobnak a kocsmából – Connection reset by peer.
Nem találsz el a villamosig – Network transport failure.
Rossz helyre mész haza – Bad gateway.
És nem tudod kellően megmagyarázni – Wrong number of arguments given.
Elfelejtik kihozni az italodat – Request timeout.
Nem tudod, merre kell hazamenni – No route to host.
Haver aki nem iszik – Syslogger
Haverral megfelezett sör – Peer-to-peer protocol
Számla – Tracklog
Árlista – Lookup table
Gyomor – Stack
WCre menni – Buffer ürítés
Mégegy kör – Reload
Fog közé ragadt kaja – Lost packet
Szunya hazafelé – Suspend mode
Szunya a padon a reggeli buszig – Hibernálás
Energiaital – Overclocking
A pincér, aki elviszi az üres poharakat/üvegeket – Garbage collector.
Hiába beszélsz bárkihez – connection refused
Nem hoznak többet – request entity too large
Nem hívnak meg, bárhogy kéred – Bad Password


----------



## redlion (2010 Február 5)

Allgee írta:


> Szevasz Juli!
> 
> SZép is lenne ha a házi jóféle pályinkábol egy csepp is maradna... Amugy üdv a kocsma tőtelékek között!
> 
> Gyere igyál egy házi szilvát is, kár volna ha az is megmaradna..


 
Hosssztam:


----------



## GyuZsana (2010 Február 5)

*Ennél már csak a guggolós bor borzasztóbb.*



redlion írta:


> Hosssztam:


 
A guggolós bor lényege, ha egyszer beintenek az utcáról, hogy megkináljanak egy pohárkával, a következô alkalommal guggolva mégy el a ház elôtt, nehogy megkináljanak.:twisted:


----------



## icebreaker (2010 Február 6)

üdv Kartácsnők és Kartácsok!

Ilyen szép téli időben egy kis finn vodkát igyunk!

Csak aztán nehogy finnugorul beszéljünk


----------



## tisa79 (2010 Február 12)

Druzdon volarkoli mierita du volik me!


----------



## Zolthan Sagro (2010 Február 28)

Tudom, márrég nem jártam erre felé. Sajnos mostanság vállgyalulásom volt, és csak mostanra lett valami görbe-bögre formája. 
Talán tavaszodik, így mindenki a vendégem egy tavaszi menüre.


----------



## Melitta (2010 Február 28)

GyuZsana írta:


> A guggolós bor lényege, ha egyszer beintenek az utcáról, hogy megkináljanak egy pohárkával, a következô alkalommal guggolva mégy el a ház elôtt, nehogy megkináljanak.:twisted:



Ilyen itt nincs. A csapos keveri neha egy kis fagyaloval a palyinkat,de meg senki nem jott vissza panaszkodni.


----------



## icebreaker (2010 Február 28)

Új év, új tavasz, új italok.
Hajrá!


----------



## misslaura (2010 Február 28)

Zolthan Sagro írta:


> Tudom, márrég nem jártam erre felé. Sajnos mostanság vállgyalulásom volt, és csak mostanra lett valami görbe-bögre formája.
> Talán tavaszodik, így mindenki a vendégem egy tavaszi menüre.


 

Nalátod Zolthan , én mindig tuttam hogy a kocsmabajáras jot tesz 
a szervezetnek , mer azirtis vagyok én egiszsiges ? :lol:
nah keverekneked egykis tequilát , de elöbb letürölöm az asztalt mer mán nagyon beporosodott, mer amiota a szeemi nem jár 
erre senki sem takarit itten :lol:


----------



## icebreaker (2010 Március 1)

misslaura írta:


> nah keverekneked egykis tequilát , de elöbb letürölöm az asztalt mer mán nagyon beporosodott, mer amiota a szeemi nem jár
> erre senki sem takarit itten :lol:


 
Szia Laura!

Állítólag erre a citromos sós tekilás cuccra az igazi mexikóiak azt mondják, hogy ezt csak a gringóknak találták ki. Ők nem innák meg így.
Ki tudja, mi az igaz?

Bizony kocsmába meg kell néha járni, mert jót tesz az egészségnek


----------



## elke (2010 Március 1)

SZiasztok egy nyugtató teára lenne szükségem:-D lehet ebben a korcsmában olyant is kapni?:lol:


----------



## AndiC (2010 Március 1)

Rumos tea megfelel? Eeeelnyugtat...


----------



## icebreaker (2010 Március 1)

elke írta:


> SZiasztok egy nyugtató teára lenne szükségem:-D lehet ebben a korcsmában olyant is kapni?:lol:


 Hámmijabaj???

Szinte minden nyugtat.
(még a szó is)


----------



## Melitta (2010 Március 1)

Teat kerni es inni egy kocsmaba?:shock:
:shock:Meg jo, hogy nem macskafrocsre vagyodsz!
Igyal egy kemcsobe elkeszitett B52 az helyre billenti a nyugalmadat.


----------



## icebreaker (2010 Március 1)

Melitta írta:


> Teat kerni es inni egy kocsmaba?:shock:
> :shock:Meg jo, hogy nem macskafrocsre vagyodsz!
> Igyal egy kemcsobe elkeszitett B52 az helyre billenti a nyugalmadat.


 Elke! HAllgass a Nővérkére!!!

Mégjobb:
Igyál egy Őrült ruszki koktélt. fél deci vdkéba, egy kis kávéskanál mánaszőőrp. Nem keverve, nem rázva, csak úgy, ahogy keveredik
A 3. után már kisebb az ideg.


----------



## elke (2010 Március 1)

Jó ötlet sose gagyi!!! Sorban kipróbálom mindegyiket úgy 10 perc alatt:lol:
Kémcső hejjjjettt vederbe mérve kérem, mert a kémcsőről nekem a sokkeresztes vizeletek stb. jut az eszembe


----------



## misslaura (2010 Március 1)

icebreaker írta:


> Szia Laura!
> 
> Állítólag erre a citromos sós tekilás cuccra az igazi mexikóiak azt mondják, hogy ezt csak a gringóknak találták ki. Ők nem innák meg így.
> Ki tudja, mi az igaz?
> ...


 
Há , ha belegondolok én sem innám meg :lol:, dehát Zolthannak ez mán mindegy mer ugyse érzi , mer mán megin kicseléltik mindenit , me mán szerintem rozsdás is vot ! :lol:


----------



## icebreaker (2010 Március 1)

elke írta:


> Jó ötlet sose gagyi!!! Sorban kipróbálom mindegyiket úgy 10 perc alatt:lol:
> Kémcső hejjjjettt vederbe mérve kérem, mert a kémcsőről nekem a sokkeresztes vizeletek stb. jut az eszembe


 HIHIHI.
Jut eszembe egy filmben isszák a sört:
-Milyen?
-Olyan a színe mint a lóhugy.
-Az íze is olyan.

Másik a Desperadóból:
-Mit kér?
-Sört!
-Nincs. csak chango van. Meleg, mint a húgy.
Körbenéz, látja a marcona tekinteteket.
-pont úgy szeretem.

Tehát a sárga színű italokkal vigyázni!!!


----------



## icebreaker (2010 Március 1)

misslaura írta:


> Há , ha belegondolok én sem innám meg :lol:, dehát Zolthannak ez mán mindegy mer ugyse érzi , mer mán megin kicseléltik mindenit , me mán szerintem rozsdás is vot ! :lol:


 
lehet, hogy már csak a neve az eredeti?

Amúgy igazad is van. Az ember ne igyon meg mindent. legyen tartása!
(legalábbis egy darabig)


----------



## babajaga13 (2010 Március 1)

Nem tudom hallottátok-e már a Nagy böszméről? Liter kannás bor 1 dl kólával fűszerezve


----------



## icebreaker (2010 Március 8)

*Köszöntöm a Kartácsnőket Nőnapon!*​


----------



## misslaura (2010 Április 2)

Hájj , mennyi idö is telt el amiota nem járt itt senki ?
minden csupa por , jah persze a matrozok elhajoztak ! 
azért leülök , hátha beter valaki . Délutan , kimegyek megint a 
dunapartra , pedig jo hideg van , biztosan lefagy a :butt: , de nembaj kibirom valahogy :lol:
Ice , sokminden megváltozott ám itt a passaui partokon , uj kikötö 
épült a luxus hajoknak , huuu ott asztán nem vesz senki virágot ,
sietnek , meg taxival jönnek , oszt egyenesen be a hajora 
nah prosit !


----------



## icebreaker (2010 Április 2)

misslaura írta:


> Hájj , mennyi idö is telt el amiota nem járt itt senki ?......Ice , sokminden megváltozott ám itt a passaui partokon , uj kikötö
> épült a luxus hajoknak , huuu ott asztán nem vesz senki virágot ,
> sietnek , meg taxival jönnek , oszt egyenesen be a hajora
> nah prosit !
> http://javascript<b></b>:void(0);


 
Bizony sajnos minden változik. Még mi, magunk is. Sajnálom, hogy az a kedves, régi város sem olyanmár, mint akkor régen, amikor az utcáit róttam. De lehet, nem is azt a régi, harminc évvel ezelőtti várost sajnálom én sem, hanem az elmult ifjuságot? Talán. Biztosan más a hangulata, mert nem ugyanazok a hatások érnek bennünket. De ez érvényes más városokra is. 
A folyó, az az örök. Az mindíg ugyanaz, csak folyik tova, viszi a hátán az emlékeket, és az időt. Nem léphetsz kétszer ugyanabba a folyóba, mondták az ókori bölcsek. Pedig az nem változik. Csak mi.
Na énis jól el agyalok itt, pedig innyi is kellene, mert ünnep tályán nem illik szárazon maradni. Fiúknak belül, lányoknak kivül.

Kívánok mindőtöknek jó sok locsoló nedűt (úgymint kívül-bévül)
A húsvéti nyuszi legyen veletek!

Üdv: Ice


----------



## icebreaker (2010 Április 4)

Hozzon a nyull vidám Húsvétot!


----------



## elke (2010 Április 4)

Kellemes Húsvéti ünnepeket kívánok minden kedves cimborának!


----------



## icebreaker (2010 Április 5)

*Nyuszi fején csoki süveg,
A kezében csatos üveg,
Átkötözve pántlikával,
Meglocsollak pálinkával!* ​_A CH-n találtam, de olyan "kocsmás"_​


----------



## AndiC (2010 Április 11)

icebreaker írta:


> *Nyuszi fején csoki süveg,*
> 
> *A kezében csatos üveg,*
> *Átkötözve pántlikával,*
> ...


 
A poéta pedig Naska.

Koktélt, valaki??


----------



## apaszka (2010 Április 28)

babajaga13 írta:


> Nem tudom hallottátok-e már a Nagy böszméről? Liter kannás bor 1 dl kólával fűszerezve


Ez nem semmi!


----------



## apaszka (2010 Április 28)

Mi a különbség a gazdasági helyzetünk és a Titanic katasztrófája között? - Amíg
a Titanic süllyedt, a fedélzetén egy zenekar játszott.


----------



## apaszka (2010 Április 28)

- Hogy ízlett az ebéd, uram?
- Hát ettem már jobbat is.
- De nem nálunk.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## misslaura (2010 Május 25)

Hinnye , de kiürült ez a kocsma !


----------



## icebreaker (2010 Május 26)

misslaura írta:


> Hinnye , de kiürült ez a kocsma !


 
-Csini csajok kellenének, bevonzani a tőtelékeket.

- Áááááá, dehogy! Inkább iható piját kéne mérni....


----------



## Melitta (2010 Június 26)

elke írta:


> Jó ötlet sose gagyi!!! Sorban kipróbálom mindegyiket úgy 10 perc alatt:lol:
> Kémcső hejjjjettt vederbe mérve kérem, mert a kémcsőről nekem a sokkeresztes vizeletek stb. jut az eszembe



pedig a B52 azt kemcsobe szolgaljak fel.


----------



## Melitta (2010 Június 27)

*Canadahun Talalkozót *szervezünk *2010.július 3-án délután 5 órakor *
*Darshan Udvar Étterem teraszán */eső esetén az éttermi részében/
*Budapest Krúdy Gyula u.7* .
http://www.darshan.hu/dudvar/index.html

Akik tudnak jönni, iratkozzanak fel, mert pontos létszámot kell mondani július 3.ig

Gyere, dumcsizunk egyet!


----------



## Eikeboom (2010 Június 30)

hello jó a név mármint a kocsmáé


----------



## silversk8r (2010 Július 10)

ez itt jó kis kocsmának tűnik,
kérek egy szilvapálinkát


----------



## silversk8r (2010 Július 10)

már vagy félórája rendeltem azt a pálinkát ...


----------



## misslaura (2010 Július 29)

silversk8r írta:


> már vagy félórája rendeltem azt a pálinkát ...




Jolvanna , hozommán !


----------



## szeemi (2010 Augusztus 3)

misslaura írta:


> Jolvanna , hozommán !



Ó de jólesik ebben a közelgő viharos (szupi villámok voltak ) időben kicsit elpoharazni köztetek


----------



## Naszvadi (2010 Szeptember 17)

A nagy felfordulásban nem látta valaki a késemet ?


----------



## elke (2010 Október 7)

amm esetleg a hátamból ha kérhetném hogy kihúzzad azt a kést? Ha csontnyeles mindenképpen a tiéd:lol:

Ha nem akkor igyunk rája hátha megkerül


----------



## misslaura (2010 Október 24)

Nem lehet igaz ennyire kiürült a kocsma ? 
jajj de rendesek lettetek ! 
Ice , merre vagy ? gyere igyunk egy rundot , 
Fizetek ! 

pontgyüjtök kerüljenek !


----------



## icebreaker (2010 Október 27)

Halli Hó! Vagyok néha, s jól is esik (nem a hó ) az invi tácijó.
S, hogy ne essen rám vád, gyorsan visszakérem, akár forró ital formájában, mert lassan annak jön el a szezonja.

"jajj de rendesek lettetek ! "

Ez kérem így, ebben a formában nem tejesen fedi a való ságot. Mert a rendesek kocsmába járnak, akik nem, azok bizony rendetlenek


----------



## icebreaker (2010 Október 27)

Amúgy most láttam, hogy millen hejjeske esernyős hölgy lettél. Asztán erőssen ügyeljél, el ne kapjon egy szélfuvallat. Avagy ama bizonyos Poppincs hölgyemény babérjaira törsz, ki kösztudásulag esernyős reppentő szerkezettel utazott hásztetőről hásztetőre?
Vigyázzá, me esz etty nehéz mesterség. 

Repülni kócsmahivatalbais lehet, de ahhoz nagyobb mennyiségű ital elfogyasztása szükségeltetik. 
Aki ócsóbban akarja megúszni, asz az ital hejjett pofonnalis repülhet, mekkfelelő 1énbe belekötés által 
dejesz hölgyszeméjjekre nem vonatkoszik


----------



## szeemi (2010 Október 28)

Ebben a szeles hidegben jó is ez a kis kocsmai melegség : )


----------



## elke (2010 Október 28)

Aham a melegseg nagyon kell egy korcsmában főleg esztet minden rendes cimborajis tuggya. Egy kört kikiri nekteke:-D


----------



## misslaura (2010 November 15)

Itt vagyok oszt semmi nem jut az eszembe , milyen hideg van ,
a régi cimborák se járnak már ide , igaz az egyiket a multkor kidobta a kocsmáros mer lopott :5: igy nézett ki , látta azota valaki ?


----------



## icebreaker (2010 November 19)

misslaura írta:


> Itt vagyok oszt semmi nem jut az eszembe , milyen hideg van ,
> a régi cimborák se járnak már ide , igaz az egyiket a multkor kidobta a kocsmáros mer lopott :5: igy nézett ki , látta azota valaki ?


A régi cím borák nem vesznek el, lekkfejjebb lecsukásmijatt nem engedik őket cseh hóközelibe. Maji moderségben a lecsukássalfelérő munkálkodásis lehet akadájossági tényálladék.
Dejazéé néha csak bebequkkantok.
Aza fickómeghaja kocsmárostól lopott, akkor nem bűnös, mera kocsmáros állandójan csajja a mérést,így tulajdonképpen őis lopik.
Deha töllünk lopottvóna zilető asztat meg mi aszonnal erössen fejbeütöttük vóna, és nemhiszem, hotty a kócsmárosra szorútunk vóna. Így csak gynúsításilagos ráfogás lehetett a zeset.
Na erre igyunk egy jó melegitősset. Kimit.
Fízetem!


----------



## Allgee (2010 November 28)

Kedveses kotsmatársak, kérem alássan ujra itten volnék! Kicsit hosszura nyullott a világjáró kocsma tura...
(Valójában letőttendön votam mert kettétéptem egy korrupt csapost) 
Node mostan üdvözletességes a társaknak! 
Délután jövök a véres agyvelő kokktélért!

csóközön,Allgee


----------



## icebreaker (2010 December 2)

Allgee írta:


> Kedveses kotsmatársak, kérem alássan ujra itten volnék! Kicsit hosszura nyullott a világjáró kocsma tura...
> (Valójában letőttendön votam mert kettétéptem egy korrupt csapost)
> 
> csóközön,Allgee


 hogyeza nőjiszemélyy mijjen vörös dé moon letta képin...
Mondomén hogy lecsukás mijatt nemjön senki.
Örülök, hogy szabad dúútál. 
Vajjona többi hol van leltárbavéve?
(mékk jóhoggyén eggy ijjen börtönírodán vagyok, oszt néha stikk kába tudok belesni...)


----------



## Allgee (2010 December 11)

Arra gondoltam keddveses jégzúzó barátom hogy tán nem-e illenék a kotsmát átkőtöztetni egy rácsozott helyre.. 
Több okbúl is e lőnyös vóna.
Garantált a sokk törzsvendég  , ha balhé törne ki és frász akko má uccse köll be zárni őket dutyiba (eleve ottan vannak)  no és sokk lenne a kedveses ismerős ki előkerül ujjra.  
Sööt, szabadulációra eséjjes egyedeknél a mixer tanfojjamot segédkezem bejindittani. 
Várom szives véleményed.  Addig is, aloha!

"Vörös Démon"


----------



## palotasi (2010 December 13)

akkor mi kisemm maradhatunk egy jo pofa sörböl köszike


----------



## icebreaker (2010 December 15)

Allgee írta:


> ........
> Várom szives véleményed.  Addig is, aloha!
> 
> "Vörös Démon"



Gedves D. Mon!
A zemlített elképezése a bezárottságos frakcijó megallapítására való ötlete igen hasznos doloknak minő sűlne. Ugyanis azáltal, hogy rácsozattal lenne a hejjiség ellátva, legaláppis védett lenne a hejj atóla sok kinmászkálló egyedtől. Akik nemis tejjesen nórmállissok. osztan ottan bent legallábbis jó társaság lenne. De ojjat, aki köpköd aszt ne vegyünk be.
Így én a sajátmagam szerint benne volnék. De mikszerkedést otan ne csináljál, me eszek a kevert dolgok nem tejjesen egésséges dógok, és én vigyászoka zegésségemre, így csak tisztán iszommega zalkoholokat. Nem szabad keverni, me úgyjársz! Én szótam.
Na mostan igyunk egyet (najó kettőt)


Jaésa csaposs a redőnyhózó vassal majjól fejbeüti aszokat, akik hívatlanul beakarnak jönni a rácson belülre. Meha mindeki befelé igyekszik, akkor mimek kimegyünk


----------



## misslaura (2010 December 15)

Joestit mindenkinek , vagy napot ? mán nem tudom mer olyan sötit van , oszt öszekeveri az ember , meg kutyaordito hidegis van itten , montamis az egyik alaknak máma ne sört igyon hanem pájinkát mer attul megmelegszik is az ember 
Bezárva nagyon nem szeretek lenni , mer szeretem a szabadságom de ebbe benne lennék én is , 

De ojjat, aki köpköd aszt ne vegyünk be. Ne is , me ezek mindent leköpnek  
Megyekis mer inkognitoba vagyok itt


----------



## icebreaker (2010 December 17)

misslaura írta:


> De ojjat, aki köpköd aszt ne vegyünk be. Ne is , me ezek mindent leköpnek
> Megyekis mer inkognitoba vagyok itt


 
Eszeka köpködők mindent összerondítanak. nemis vesszük be.
Amutty eza rácsos dolog csak nézőponty kérdése, me miheszképest vagy bezárva? Aszt az dönti el, hogya rács mejjikoldalán vagy. ha te szemszögedből nézve ítéled, állíthatod, hogya többi van bezárva
Aszt látom, hogy ingombnyitóba vagy, me nincsenis képesfeled a neved fölött, ítty mekkse ismertelek. ha nemmondod
eccer (najókéccer) énis voltam má ingombnyitóba, dejasz akkorvolt, amikor töpprendbeli leittasodás alaposan mekkfontolt, és halmozatként csoportosan elkövetett vers zióját képeszte a zelkövetés tárgya, uttyhotty bisztosan ebbeja zemlített ruhadarabba lehettem ,me másnap magatse ismertem meg.


----------



## icebreaker (2010 December 17)

misslaura írta:


> máma ne sört igyon hanem pájinkát mer attul megmelegszik is az ember
> .......


 
na és ne felettkezzünk el a forralt borról se!!!!!!!!!
(fűszeresen, jó forrón)


----------



## flow03 (2010 December 18)

egy forralt bor rendeltetik! iszonyú hideg van itt!


----------



## icebreaker (2010 December 18)

flow03 írta:


> egy forralt bor rendeltetik! iszonyú hideg van itt!


 Hol itt? 
Itt nincs hideg. Csak kint.
Itt forralt bor van, s ahol ez van nincs hideg.


----------



## Allgee (2010 December 26)

Hejjde jooo estét! 

Jobban mekfontolva hátta majmokk is aztat hiszik hogy a kintiek a furák..  Oszt még kultturáisabbak is mert nem köppködnek mindenfeléje.. A rácsozat megalkotásáig iggyunk egy jóféle Nemkevertet! 

Kedvesses *flow03* kotsma tessvér! Nyíncsen semi báj! Igyá ety vodkát, és egyé ety úborkát! Felmeleggítii szíveddet ebbe a szibirszkij hidébe..  

Misslau drága hát nye szökni elfele.. készen á itál nyeked!


----------



## Melitta (2010 December 26)

icebreaker írta:


> Hol itt?
> Itt nincs hideg. Csak kint.
> Itt forralt bor van, s ahol ez van nincs hideg.



Nincse hideg zi manko? Ja kerem,aki jegescsapba ruhaszodik ott nem lehetseges melegvizes burogatast adni meg fejfasara se, mert elolvadozik mint a tavajiho.


----------



## icebreaker (2010 December 26)

Melitta írta:


> Nincse hideg zi manko? Ja kerem,aki jegescsapba ruhaszodik ott nem lehetseges melegvizes burogatast adni meg fejfasara se, mert elolvadozik mint a tavajiho.


 
Kedves Melitta!
Nem kell a melegvíz, me a vísz asz nem egésséges
Borítgatásra arra való, de nem embernek lefelé, hanem edényből kifelé
Amuggymeg nem fázunk, me aza lényeg, hogya szív melegíccsen!!
Na kikérek etty kőrt.


----------



## icebreaker (2010 December 26)

Allgee írta:


> Hejjde jooo estét!
> 
> Jobban mekfontolva hátta majmokk is aztat hiszik hogy a kintiek a furák..  Oszt még kultturáisabbak is mert nem köppködnek mindenfeléje.. A rácsozat megalkotásáig iggyunk egy jóféle ..........


 
Te All! haggyukmá eszta rácsos dógot, mea végin még belekeveredünk, mint kissebbségi gyermek a hózentrógerba. Majdeldöntyük eszta kérdést, de nem mongyuk mekk, me a nézők zavarba jönnek és nem tugyáák majd eldönteni. hihihi...
Azivási javasollattak egyet értek. erősen.
(amit kűttél városi karácsonyképet, asz nagyonszép. nyáron etty hétig ottan tá borosztam, de akkoris szép vót, csak forgatagos.)


----------



## Qool (2010 December 27)

csocsike írta:


>


----------



## Allgee (2010 December 29)

Hy!

Bizo ny, aszondom iggyunk eggyet!  Mindegy hogy ki ne vet, ha vana zasztallon pijja. Jöhet a kö vetkező kör! 

Ejjhaaa, ha én eztet elébb tudom! Itten bor zoltad a kedd éjjeket és nem futottunk össze? Mer aztán egész nyáron kinn vótam a szabadba, benne a szök ő kútba is, többynire...  Nos azé örülök h jártál keltél erre feléje, tán eccer eljutok énisa te vidékedre.. Még azis megesshet! Nah erre iszunk! 

Üdv, All!


----------



## misslaura (2010 December 29)

Joestét ! vagy iccaka van mán ? mán nem tudom mer olyan hamar sötit van , szoval csak asztat akartam mondani nektek , hogy ilyen rövid karácsonyom még nem vot .
Mer az uj macskám , aki nagyon ravasz, meg neha olyan furcsa is 
mintha nem is macska lenne hanem ember 
a tegnap eszibe jutott , hogy felmásszon a fámra , oszt mire észre vettem mán lent vot minden a födön , a diszek fele kaputt ! Najolvan, gondoltam , a fele disz is jo , karácsonyfa fel 
diszek megint rajta , elis magyaraztam neki , idefigyelj te macska ha megegyszer ledütöd , te is repülsz meg a fa is  
Erre ma mire hazajöttem mi történt ? a fa megint a földön , a macska meg itt mellettem néz rám nagy ártatlanul , mintha azt kérdezné , mi van veled ittál ? :lol:


----------



## icebreaker (2010 December 31)

Allgee írta:


> Hy!
> 
> Ejjhaaa, ha én eztet elébb tudom! Itten bor zoltad a kedd éjjeket és nem futottunk össze? Mer aztán egész nyáron kinn vótam a szabadba, benne a szök ő kútba is, többynire...
> 
> Üdv, All!



Jópár este énis a főtéren múlattam a zidőt.
Még lehet, hogy megis bámultalak.)
Igazándiból nemis tuttam, hogy ott van a tá maszpontod.
Na télleg igyunk!


----------



## icebreaker (2010 December 31)

misslaura írta:


> ...
> Mer az uj macskám , aki nagyon ravasz, meg neha olyan furcsa is
> mintha nem is macska lenne hanem ember ...



nemis tudom méra rókára mondják, hogy ravaszdi...


----------



## elke (2010 December 31)

Boldog Új évet kvánok mindenkinek pezsgőt fogjon éjfélkor a kezébe koccincson jó barátokkal komákkal szeretejivel puszi elke


----------



## icebreaker (2010 December 31)

*Buék2011*

Kedves Tőtelékek a szakeccségben.

kedves minnyájatoknak aszt kívánom, amit szeretne.
BUÉK 2011
Erre igyunk!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2U7pjBfDoF8


----------



## Allgee (2011 Január 2)

Legyen a zösszes kocsmatötteléknek olyan boldooog a zujjév, amilyet még elképzelni sem mer.... 

Csóközön, és egésségtekre! 

Allgee!


----------



## icebreaker (2011 Január 14)

Laura!

Vigyázz, ne menj a sok víz közelébe, meraz még külsőleg is veszéjjesss!!
Látom, most nállatok is van belőle bőven.


----------



## misslaura (2011 Január 14)

icebreaker írta:


> Laura!
> 
> Vigyázz, ne menj a sok víz közelébe, meraz még külsőleg is veszéjjesss!!
> Látom, most nállatok is van belőle bőven.


 
szia Ice , tényleg árviz van, mint minden évbe 
az esö is esik és a havat is elolvasztotta, az emberek mar megszoktak itt , a tüzoltosagnak van munkalya böven , 
a multkor jegrörö hajot láttam a Dunán , gondoltam is rád  
üdv:laura


----------



## elke (2011 Január 17)

specijális serbontót hoztam a szakegysegnek


----------



## icebreaker (2011 Március 7)

*03-08*

*Köszöntöm a véletlenül erre járó Kolle Ginákat Nőnap alkalmából!*
*Ice.*​


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2011 Július 20)

Ice!

Kicsire vettem a képedet, mert majdhogynem kiesett belöle a tele üveg

Én mint egyik K... Gina köszönöm, figyelmes vagy kiss


Azta ez majdnem itt maradtak a spájzba


----------



## Melitta (2011 Július 26)

Eppen ideje, hogy valaki feltolse a raktar keszletet mert valahogy ,mindig a malnaszort ivok eltuntetik a sok finom nedut.


----------



## icebreaker (2011 Július 28)

Asszem azt a spájzot meg kellene látogatni.
isztok ti rendesen? mert akkor nem halmozódna ekkora készlet fel.
nem beszélve arról, hogy millen komoly munka a gyakori portalanítás. Na meg fejben tartani, miből mennyi van..
Brrrr.... még belegondolni is rossz, hogy mennyit kellene itt gondolkozni.


----------



## icebreaker (2011 Július 28)

Kedves Melitta, asszem neked, mint gazdának gondoskodnod kellene új csaposról, mert ez a mostani nem igazán van a helyzet magaslatán. (már amennyire magaslatnak lehet nevezni a pult alatti hejjjet, ahol saját italától való megrészegülés következtében mellőzi a betérő kedves vendégeket, italos bódultság okán)
Nem tölti fel rendesen a készletet, ami van asse igazán ijjen fínom úriembereknek való, mint akik idejárnak.
Vagy cserélni kellene, de ha esetleg beleütögetnéd a fejét a pultba egy húsdarálóval, az talán segítene
Még a végén megérjük, hogy otthonról kell piát hozni...
Na neeee!!!


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2011 Július 28)

icebreaker írta:


> Asszem azt a spájzot meg kellene látogatni.
> isztok ti rendesen? mert akkor nem halmozódna ekkora készlet fel.
> nem beszélve arról, hogy millen komoly munka a gyakori portalanítás. Na meg fejben tartani, miből mennyi van..
> Brrrr.... még belegondolni is rossz, hogy mennyit kellene itt gondolkozni.


 
Ice!

Ne csodálozz most éledezik e neméppen kuta-kocsmás műintézmény.

Iszunk mi amúgy, de társaságban jobban follllllik.... na nem a szó! Kiér rá beszélni?


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2011 Augusztus 3)

Húúúúúú, holbírtok lennfi? Ha nem itt?
Tán csak nem vízeztek, aztán sutyiba isszátok is
Csak monom Ő a H2+O.
Ha jól emlékszem ilyen korcsmába, mintha a kalibrálásaink nem e etalonra történt valamikor


----------



## icebreaker (2011 Augusztus 7)

Még a feltételezés is sértő, kérem! Még hogy vizet! Nem vagyunk mi állatok

Távol voltam.


----------



## elke (2011 Augusztus 10)

Most a hétvégén kibuliztam magam volt ser meg borital és jóféle pájinka meg valami kérmesszottyadék is bár aztat nem ittam de gondoltam rátok közben elég sűrűn aztán már csak csuklottam


----------



## Melitta (2011 Augusztus 10)

Nem eleg csak gondolni rank, hanem abbol az etilis kotyvalekbol hozni is kellett volna am.:222:


----------



## elke (2011 Augusztus 10)

Hej Melittám nem látod a virtuális pultunk roskadásig van tele emelintsél csak és töltsél belőlle


----------



## Melitta (2011 Augusztus 10)

Aha, felveszem a szemuvegem, sok az ures uveg megtevesztesre, kerem ide valaki bejar es titokban szlapalja a piat.


----------



## elke (2011 Augusztus 10)

na akkor az ezeríző babgulyást sem találod az üstben?






Demot hogy mondod valaki orvul beszlopálta jaz összes piát na kérem akinek kék a nyelve nemcsak a haja az a bűnös aki ide belép kéretik egy nyelvet ölteni.

Addig is míg a bűnöst megleljük itt azu tánpótlás


----------



## Zolthan Sagro (2011 Augusztus 24)

Ice! Te voltál távol?! Nekem fel se tűnt. Én hosszút aludtam. Talán a "nesze semmi fogd meg jól" egészen kiüthetett.
Furcsa lenne a víz. Jakhh'!
Csak vigyázzatok a második polc be ne szakadjon a sok-sok ital alatt. Nem lenne jó, ha kárba veszne mind. 
Az a hapi meg mit hempereg odakünn a sárban???


----------



## Zolthan Sagro (2011 Augusztus 24)

elke írta:


> specijális serbontót hoztam a szakegysegnek


 

Huuha! ez komoly! :lol: Úgy látszik el vagyok maradva. Én még a csonthéjas termésemmel dolgozok.:111:


----------



## icebreaker (2011 Augusztus 26)

Na kérem, így kell egy asztalt megteríteni
étel is, ital is. A sorrend pont jó


----------



## icebreaker (2011 Augusztus 26)

Melitta írta:


> Aha, felveszem a szemuvegem, sok az ures uveg megtevesztesre, kerem ide valaki bejar es titokban szlapalja a piat.



Szerintem a "Senkise".
Nálunk is általában ő a tettes.
A Senkisétől bármi kitelik.
Az ő keze van benn minden disznóságban

Igyatok rendesen, meleg van!


----------



## vandorcsillag (2011 Augusztus 26)

Icebreaker






kívánok


----------



## icebreaker (2011 Augusztus 27)

Köszönöm szépen!
Vendégeim vagytok, fizetek


----------



## elke (2011 Augusztus 27)

Isten éltessen Ice


----------



## Melitta (2011 Augusztus 27)

icebreaker írta:


> Szerintem a "Senkise".
> Nálunk is általában ő a tettes.
> A Senkisétől bármi kitelik.
> Az ő keze van benn minden disznóságban
> ...



Hatasztan van am itt szoveg.... meg hogy a senkire fogni,a valakik meg meghuzzak a fuled szulinapodra............de pia nyista, mert az kell nekunk is es meg megartana neked,asztasztan nem vennenk a lekunkre.
Husolni meg a jegszekrenybe kol, nem a draga sort vedelni.


----------



## icebreaker (2011 Augusztus 29)

Köszönöm Elke!
Mi ez a szép színű ital?
Még megkívántam..


----------



## icebreaker (2011 Augusztus 29)

Hidd el, a Senkiséktől bármi kitelik.
Én ismerem őket. Többek között ők fogdossák össze a szemüvegem, dugják el a kulcsaimat, lopják ki az utolsó szelet csokitortát a hűtőből, de folytathatnám végtelen bűnlajstromot.
Csak egyszer kerülnének a kezem közé, lenne nemulass!


----------



## elke (2011 Szeptember 18)

senkisem mondta nekem hogy vörös csoda borocska. Amugy minden kártékonységokra képes ez a Senkise banda eccer még el is osztották a borravalót és senkisem találta többé dején tudom senkisék torkán lecsorogott a négy vidám halottmosóéknál attól lettekvidámak a négyek ott oszta halottakmosókok azóta esztet éneklike http://youtu.be/WeyBh454FIY


----------



## Melitta (2011 Szeptember 23)

Ahogy mondjak a jo hazaknal, ne csak igyek,hanem egyek is...............
de mit is?

A meregkevero egyetlen jol sikerult levese.....amitol te is harcra kesz leszel.............babszem Jankoval is megkostoltattuk.

Bundazas miatt bilincsbe verve, mindefele fajta modon elovezetve ....
a Becsi szellet fuvarozva .......

Nem kell megijedni, mert akik megkostoltak es tuleltek anelkul ,hogy also es felso bontest igenybe vettek volna.

Az etlapot a kovetkezo szept 24-25 vagy ?canadahun radio adasaban hallhatjak akik tuleltek a menut ..... feltetlen szamitunk jelenletukre.
Hallgasd meg a canadahun radioban, mert kifoztunk valami hajmereszto disznosagot.


----------



## werwer (2011 Október 6)

Mennyi egy véresszem tisztán?


----------



## icebreaker (2011 December 23)

:..:


----------



## Melitta (2012 Január 3)

Vetelezem a raktarbol mindenkinek egy kupica itokat a canadahun 9. szuletesnapjara.

Aztan nem vizezni agyon a pajinkat csak kicsit nehogy megartson, csak annyira,hogy senki ne vegye eszre.
Vigyazni kell am mert a vegen meg elfogy aztan mit iszunk az ures raktarbol.......

http://canadahun.com/forum/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=108


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Január 3)

Gyüttem lovamnak halálával, vágtatva, ( persze a paci nem halt ám meg...), a felesért ....:111:
Akkor hát ürítsük poharunkat a CANADAHUN FÓRUMRA, ÉLJEN MÉG SOKÁ ERŐBEN EGÉSZSÉGBEN...

*na zdarovje* *!*.....:111:


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 3)

*CH Szülinap*

*Nagyon sok boldog születésnapot kívánok a fórumnak! *

:77:

*És kívánok még sok-sok aktív és boldog évet és még legalább 10 x ennyi regisztrált tagot!*

:777:
​


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 3)

Tüdőgyulával jöttem kettesben, hoztam forró teát, kérek egy kis pálinkát bele! 
BUÉK és :77:


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Január 3)

Sch.E. írta:


> Tüdőgyulával jöttem kettesben, hoztam forró teát, kérek egy kis pálinkát bele!
> BUÉK és :77:





Erzsike drága, szívem virága, (de költői lettem a felestől... ) vicces lenne ha bemennél egy krimóba börge téjával a kezedben, hogy kérek bele pálinkát...hát mindenki dőlne a nevetéstől, a téjába rum való, az az igazi...mondjuk én csak virtuálisan iszom szeszet, de azt mondják a rum a teja ízesítője...


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 3)

szeszet.aha. szeszet. ércsük Atom, ércsük...





ide akartam hozni, de Jodinál hejjjesztem letétbe: (#2447)


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 4)

atomvakond írta:


> Erzsike drága, szívem virága, (de költői lettem a felestől... ) vicces lenne ha bemennél egy krimóba börge téjával a kezedben, hogy kérek bele pálinkát...hát mindenki dőlne a nevetéstől, a téjába rum való, az az igazi...mondjuk én csak virtuálisan iszom szeszet, de azt mondják a rum a teja ízesítője...


Ez a szívbéli jóság teljesen ledönt a lábamról, most már trisztán kérek egy kupica páleszt rum nélkül! kissHa lúd, legyen kövér, rumot is tea nélkül (ha van raktáron), de ne szóljon rám senki, ha hirtelen rengeteg mondanivalóm lesz!kiss


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 4)

AndiC írta:


> szeszet.aha. szeszet. ércsük Atom, ércsük...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drága szeszzztesvér! Tiszta vizet igyanak azzálllllatok! Hukk! Sört ide, bort ide és egy talicskát, mernemtok hazamenni! ORVOST! Detox nővért!


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 4)

Sch.E. írta:


> Drága szeszzztesvér! Tiszta vizet igyanak azzálllllatok! Hukk! Sört ide, bort ide és egy talicskát, mernemtok hazamenni! ORVOST! Detox nővért!



a zendréééét??? pia a kredencben --------> ehune -----------> (#2470 )


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 4)

AndiC írta:


> a zendréééét??? pia a kredencben --------> ehune -----------> (#2470 )


Nagy lenne az ereszd el a hajamjózsi, ha zEndre meglátna kijövet a krimóból, mondjuk én is elhülnék a csodálkozástól, ha rajtakapna, de ebben a korban már illik bevállalni bizonyos dolgokat úgy döntöttem. MOST VAGY SOHA! Bekapok még egy páleszt, hátha elűzi a bacikat...


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 4)

Komolyra fordítva kehesekkiss érdekében:
pár éve cikket olvastam 100 éven felüliekről, faggatták őket, hogyan érték meg eme kort... egy 105 éves hajadon aszonta, MINDIG MINDEN bajára felhajtott egy kupicával...
A környezetemben pediglen még dívlik egy népszokás: megfázásra mézes forró pálinkát itatnak a lázas beteggel (én nem próbáltam, de sokan esküsznek rá)
Ebben a korban?!
Nemúgyvolt hogy a kort még pájinkásanseemlegettyük?!:12:


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 4)

Zsafi írta:


> Ebben a korban?!
> Nemúgyvolt hogy a kort még pájinkásanseemlegettyük?!:12:


Zsafikám! Inkább a koromat vallom be, mint a kilóimat!kiss
Nem bánom, jöhet még egy pályinka! Azt mondtad 105? Hány litert kell ahhoz innom?


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 5)

Sch.E. írta:


> Zsafikám! Inkább a koromat vallom be, mint a kilóimat!kiss
> Nem bánom, jöhet még egy pályinka! Azt mondtad 105? Hány litert kell ahhoz innom?


Nemtom mennyi van egy kupicában...kiss, azt szorozd meg a bajaiddal...kiss...s a korod kivonod a 130-ból...elosztod...miveliss???
Jajjezamatekk..hikk...


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 5)

Zsafi írta:


> Nemtom mennyi van egy kupicában...kiss, azt szorozd meg a bajaiddal...kiss...s a korod kivonod a 130-ból...elosztod...miveliss???
> Jajjezamatekk..hikk...



eccerű: ha a második szám kisebbmint5, akkor visszafelé olvasod, ha nagyobbvagyegyenlő akkor levonsz huszatnajóvantizet, hanagyon sürgős osztodkettővel. hatványozni nem kell. se logaritmálni. csak osztozkodni meg vonakodni. aha.


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 5)

Zsafi írta:


> Nemtom mennyi van egy kupicában...kiss, azt szorozd meg a bajaiddal...kiss...s a korod kivonod a 130-ból...elosztod...miveliss???
> Jajjezamatekk..hikk...


Honnan jött a 130? jaj! Zsafi ne keverj meg, egy kis belátás lécci!kiss



AndiC írta:


> eccerű: ha a második szám kisebbmint5, akkor visszafelé olvasod, ha nagyobbvagyegyenlő akkor levonsz huszatnajóvantizet, hanagyon sürgős osztodkettővel. hatványozni nem kell. se logaritmálni. csak osztozkodni meg vonakodni. aha.


Eccerű valóban, halisten nem kell logarléc! sem hozzá. Így bízzon azember a barátnéiben, hát mi is vagyok én? Számolóművész? Nagyon sürgős lenne!


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Január 5)

Lányoooooook, Andi, Erzsi, Zsafi,..... Juliska , Rozáli,...ecetetrá ecetetrá...gondolom jól láccik mennyire ledöbbentem...hát Ti itten törzsvendégek vagytok és elisszátok a rendes antialkoholisták elől, a züdítőt...ezér nincsen itten málnaszőr, ami köztudottan Piszkos Fred kedvenc itala...? ezt keretbe kell foglalnom...


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 5)

Á! Megvan, ki kevergeti el Frédi bátyám elől a málnaszőrt!! kiss
Erzsikém! Hát tán nem akadsz meg 105-nél?! Az a csajszi 105 éves vót és még nagyoniss tervezett kupwiczázni! kiss
Andikám! Hotytemillyenjóvaggyamatekkbann!!
Beprotezsállak a férjemmnél, aki őrül a matekért! Hátméghamegtuggya hoty illyen barátném vagyon!! kiss


----------



## Melitta (2012 Január 6)

icebreaker írta:


> Köszönöm szépen!
> Vendégeim vagytok, fizetek



es mit fizetsz es a megvesztegetesi konyakosmeggyemmel mi lesz?talan azt is senkisere fogod?

jo lesz megnezellek elolrol hatulrol,mert itt meg senki se akart fizetni semmit senkinek,de a zsebes baratunk majd jol fejre allit aztan kirazza az utolso centet beloled, csak nehogy a gyomrod ne birja a fejreallitast ,mert a takaritoszemelyzetnek felmondtunk mert nagyon rajart a pajinkara,es a raktarkulcsot is eldogta mindig.


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 6)

atomvakond írta:


> Lányoooooook, Andi, Erzsi, Zsafi,..... Juliska , Rozáli,...ecetetrá ecetetrá...gondolom jól láccik mennyire ledöbbentem...hát Ti itten törzsvendégek vagytok és elisszátok a rendes antialkoholisták elől, a züdítőt...ezér nincsen itten málnaszőr, ami köztudottan Piszkos Fred kedvenc itala...? ezt keretbe kell foglalnom...



*Atom! *Te kis buksika! A takarító személyzet vót nem mi! És a matekosok! Mernemtudtak számolni nélküle. Mi csak tiszta szeszet ittunk Zsafival, be is visnyevacsajáztunk rendesen! Igazolásom van, hogy én csak kúráltam, Zsafi pedig szolidarizált, mert ő egy rendes czimbora.
Na de Melitta fizette, neki pedig Icebreaker , bakker! Micsoda krimó!


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Január 6)

Sch.E. írta:


> *Atom! *Te kis buksika! A takarító személyzet vót nem mi! És a matekosok! Mernemtudtak számolni nélküle. Mi csak tiszta szeszet ittunk Zsafival, be is visnyevacsajáztunk rendesen! Igazolásom van, hogy én csak kúráltam, Zsafi pedig szolidarizált, mert ő egy rendes czimbora.
> Na de Melitta fizette, neki pedig Icebreaker , bakker! Micsoda krimó!



Köszike a kis buksit, de ebben tévedsz....ölég nagy fejem van, persze tele aggyal.. ja a takarítók...? én úgy tudom a tulaj kirúgta őket, mer dézsmálták a pájinkát... no akkor keress mostan más bűnbakost... meg az agyasok is...az meg nem mentség hogy belső fertőtlenítést végeztetek tiszta szesszel...
Melitta meg csak 1, azaz egy felest fizetett, beszámítva azt amit én mint antipiás nem ittam meg, valamelyikőtöknek 2 jutott...de ettől még a lábatok nem kocsonyásodhatott vóna el...amúgy meg nem is ihatnátok szeszet, mer még kiskorúak vagytok vagy nem...? biliárdasztal van...?...meg a málnaszőröm ...


----------



## elke (2012 Január 6)

Mindenkinek BÚÉK esztetete aköröt én fizetemám


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Január 6)

elke írta:


> Mindenkinek BÚÉK esztetete aköröt én fizetemám




Na ezt vegyék csak észre a jányok, má itt is lesznek az ingyen piára... aztán mesmeg kűdhetem a talicskás fiúkákat...szerintem direkt ezt akarják...


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 6)

elke írta:


> Mindenkinek BÚÉK esztetete aköröt én fizetemám


Elke mindig is tuttam, hogy rendeslyányvagy! Odaát a duciban van tepertőkrém és meleg kalács! Atom az instruktor, a You Tube-ból vette a receptet, Csitringgel sütteti. Szóval buli van!:222::4:\\m/


atomvakond írta:


> Na ezt vegyék csak észre a jányok, má itt is lesznek az ingyen piára...:grin: aztán mesmeg kűdhetem a talicskás fiúkákat...szerintem direkt ezt akarják...:razz:


Most azt a szebbiket kűdd, léci lécci, vendégünk van! De aggy rá bugyót komolyan, mernaggggyon lenge! Andi szerint tangája van, szerintem illetlenül lennhorgya. Báncsa a szemérmem!kiss


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 6)

itten konyakosmeggyetis szervíroznak? (hamárígy lemaradtam...)


----------



## Melitta (2012 Január 6)

AndiC írta:


> itten konyakosmeggyetis szervíroznak? (hamárígy lemaradtam...)



Asztat kene de nem akar senki megvesztegetni ,meg ilyen bagazst nem is lattam..............csak vedelni akarnak napestig hoton lenni,es rozsaszinbe latni a vilagot asztat birjak..


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 6)

akkor azér áll modoznak a nyóckockás talicskatolatókról... a rózsa színe miatt.
aha. meggy meg passz.


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 6)

Hát kínálgattam a visnyevacsát (meggy pálinkában) de csak Erzsi jelentkezett...hátodattam neki...
kiss


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 7)

Kérek egy kis köhögtető köptető szirupot, legyenvalakiollllyan kedvesssssss! Naon rámférne!
Konyakos megyet nem találtam, valaki beelőzött, bocsesz, visnyevacsa sem volt a kredencben.... ki volt az az édesszájú száraztorkú, aki mindezt benyalta? 
Na Ja! A talicskások hazamentek! Így várni a késő estig robotolókat!


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 7)

konyakosiss, csokisiss, meggyesiss. vagy cseresznyés.
jóóóóó!!!


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 8)

Belgacsokit szeretnék, de nagyon! Azt a fogyókúrásat!kiss


----------



## gledag (2012 Január 8)

*Pótpia*

Bár nem vagyok törzsvendég, bedobom pótlásnak.


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 8)

Már nagyon hiányzott ez a szállítmány! Melitta biztos megörül, mert a takarító személyzet mindent eltakarított ám :roll:
Naon teccik a határozott ízű bor, a rézangyalát!!
kisskiss


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Január 8)

Zsafi írta:


> Már nagyon hiányzott ez a szállítmány! Melitta biztos megörül, mert a takarító személyzet mindent eltakarított ám :roll:
> Naon teccik a határozott ízű bor, a rézangyalát!!
> kisskiss



Hooohoohohhhóóó:::ez nem a Mikulás vót, csak szót a csapos hogy a jányok má megin itt vannak....figyelek ám egyik szemem itt, a másik kettő meg a duciknál, úgy hogy semmi nem kerüli el a figyelmemet..


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 8)

no csak erre koricáltam...oszt látom igen jó helyen járok...hisz itt vannak a ducik táborából is a jó barátok...

azért nem jöttem üres kézzel...gondoltam hozok néktek egy két

üvegecskével



...oszt egészségetekre


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 8)

TH6777 írta:


> no csak erre koricáltam...oszt látom igen jó helyen járok...hisz itt vannak a ducik táborából is a jó barátok...
> 
> azért nem jöttem üres kézzel...gondoltam hozok néktek egy két
> 
> üvegecskével...oszt egészségetekre



Kösziköszi! A stefanniasült, a rántott husik és a tepsis rántottak után elkél eme finom nedű, belga bolt előtti vidám szánkós utazásunkhoz kiss


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 8)

A rézangyalát! (Az egy jóféle pálesz) szóval már itt a banda! Én is hoztam fenegyerekek rozi rozéját, fr. sajtot, portugál olivabogyót.........hmmmmmmmmm:4::222:remek buli!


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Január 8)

TH6777 írta:


> no csak erre koricáltam...oszt látom igen jó helyen járok...hisz itt vannak a ducik táborából is a jó barátok...
> 
> azért nem jöttem üres kézzel...gondoltam hozok néktek egy két
> 
> ...



Na Barátom, pont ez a pia hiányzik a jányoknak,már így is eléggé be visnyevacsáztak má...így nem tudok rájuk vigyázni, mer kinevetnek, meg nyelvet őtögetnek, irányíthatalanok...odavész a tekintélyem....


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 8)

atomvakond írta:


> Na Barátom, pont ez a pia hiányzik a jányoknak,már így is eléggé be visnyevacsáztak má...így nem tudok rájuk vigyázni, mer kinevetnek, meg nyelvet őtögetnek, irányíthatalanok...odavész a tekintélyem....


TH igazolást kérek, hogy nem őtögetem, csak töltögetem!:4:kiss
Visnyevacsás tiszteletem a jelenlévőknek! Atom! ATekintély levetkőzve! Hukk!
Valakki húzzaki Kisgabit azzzasztalalól, becsokizottt! Hukk!
Zsafikám! éjjen a canadabaráccság! Hukk!
Andi dejó a cángód,tökcuki a kerekével! Hukk! Lóhúzta? Couriosum!


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 8)

na megjöttem összeszedni a szétázott társaságot, mert keresztapus mindjárt cirkuszolni kezd, ha 10-ig nem érünk haza


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 8)

kgabi0507 írta:


> na megjöttem összeszedni a szétázott társaságot, mert keresztapus mindjárt cirkuszolni kezd, ha 10-ig nem érünk haza


Nézmádejózan!Hukk!\\m/:11:


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 8)

Sch.E. írta:


> Nézmádejózan!Hukk!\\m/:11:



kocsmában csak lájtkólát tütükézek, attul meg nem lehet elázni és ha megígértem, hogy hazaviszem a társaságot, tartom is a szavam


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 8)

kgabi0507 írta:


> na megjöttem összeszedni a szétázott társaságot, mert keresztapus mindjárt cirkuszolni kezd, ha 10-ig nem érünk haza



dehogy megyünk, keresztapád kötözd a székhez selyemharisssnyával.


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 8)

kgabi0507 írta:


> kocsmában csak lájtkólát tütükézek, attul meg nem lehet elázni és ha megígértem, hogy hazaviszem a társaságot, tartom is a szavam


Gabikám csak lassan vezessé léccives, mer naon forog a világ! Hukk!
Zsafikám van még visnyevacsa? kiss Valami belga csokit is emlegettetek, az merre található??????????


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 8)

Andikám, arra nem gondoltál, hogy a maradék tütüt visszük magunkkal, a sarki ábécében még nyalábolunk hozzá pár rekesszel, oszt atombá csak nézhet nagyot... aszonta legyünk otthon 10-re, nem azt, hogy ne pijáljunk

ja és ígérem, óvatosan vezetek, főleg mert le van járva a jogsim pár éve, nehogymá a fakabátok lekapjanak (mármint a szkotland jardok, tuggyátok...)


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 8)

kgabi0507 írta:


> Andikám, arra nem gondoltál, hogy a maradék tütüt visszük magunkkal, a sarki ábécében még nyalábolunk hozzá pár rekesszel, oszt atombá csak nézhet nagyot... aszonta legyünk otthon 10-re, nem azt, hogy ne pijáljunk
> 
> ja és ígérem, óvatosan vezetek, főleg mert le van járva a jogsim pár éve, nehogymá a fakabátok lekapjanak (mármint a szkotland jardok, tuggyátok...)


Hogyazember lyányának mi mindennel kell megküzdenije? Nyitva van még azábc? Vegyünk végre belga csokit! Leesett az endorfin szintem!


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 8)

itt mellettem a sarki köpködő 10-kor zár


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 8)

Sch.E. írta:


> Gabikám csak lassan vezessé léccives, mer naon forog a világ! Hukk!
> Zsafikám van még visnyevacsa? kiss Valami belga csokit is emlegettetek, az merre található??????????



fogóckoggyá Zsafiba, nála van még visnyevacsa, a csokit meg ééén elraktároztam. ami maradt. de télleg nna.








kgabi0507 írta:


> ja és ígérem, óvatosan vezetek, főleg mert le van járva a jogsim pár éve, nehogymá a fakabátok lekapjanak (mármint a szkotland jardok, tuggyátok...)



kidumájjuk frásztkapnak osztelengednek. majd vezetek én. csak tanájjam el a két zseblámpa között a zigenyes utat. mán.


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 8)

AndiC írta:


> dehogy megyünk, keresztapád kötözd a székhez selyemharisssnyával.


Jujde durvavaaaaaaaaagy! Kiengeszteljük málnaszőrrel! Kicsit késünk na oszt mi lesz? Zsafi gyere má, sijetni kő, ottfelejtőtté a zenébe, mert mindig csak a filedre hallgatsz!kiss


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 8)

Sch.E. írta:


> Hogyazember lyányának mi mindennel kell megküzdenije? Nyitva van még azábc? Vegyünk végre belga csokit! Leesett az endorfin szintem!



nemajrézz, benzinkútnál megállunk. nó sztopp


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 8)

Teli a polcok 

 és szól a zene, keresem a málnaszőrt 
És belga csokit csakis belgabótba! Veszünk!!kiss
Gabi neaggóggy! Belgijumba Poirot szaglász! Őt meg megvesztegeti missz Márplikiss!! SÍÍjess!!


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 8)

Sch.E. írta:


> Jujde durvavaaaaaaaaagy! Kiengeszteljük málnaszőrrel! Kicsit késünk na oszt mi lesz? Zsafi gyere má, sijetni kő, ottfelejtőtté a zenébe, mert mindig csak a filedre hallgatsz!kiss



töri a fejit a kuri, a kuri, a kuri... namongyadmán min.


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 8)

AndiC írta:


> fogóckoggyá Zsafiba, nála van még visnyevacsa, a csokit meg ééén elraktároztam. ami maradt. de télleg nna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Szűk aszoknyám! nemtok ülni benne! Szaladok utánatok! 
Jé, van zseblámpánk? Ujjé! Csokink is? dejodejóóóóóó!


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 8)

AndiC írta:


> töri a fejit a kuri, a kuri, a kuri... namongyadmán min.


Kárörvendezni pedig bűn. Amen. 
Atom alszolmá? Még nincs 10!


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 8)

Sch.E. írta:


> Szűk aszoknyám! nemtok ülni benne! Szaladok utánatok!
> Jé, van zseblámpánk? Ujjé! Csokink is? dejodejóóóóóó!



zseblámpánk??? nem nekünk. szembe jön. 
nekünk nincs. mér, hozott valaki?? szójjon.

csokink van. kéne legyen. eltettem jóóól. 
(K CS M)-es!!!



Sch.E. írta:


> Kárörvendezni pedig bűn. Amen.
> Atom alszolmá? Még nincs 10!



pizsibe van azénem szól. biztos donalddakkos. osztrestelli.


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 8)

Sch.E. írta:


> Jujde durvavaaaaaaaaagy! Kiengeszteljük málnaszőrrel! Kicsit késünk na oszt mi lesz? Zsafi gyere má, sijetni kő, ottfelejtőtté a zenébe, mert mindig csak a filedre hallgatsz!kiss





AndiC írta:


> töri a fejit a kuri, a kuri, a kuri... namongyadmán min.





Sch.E. írta:


> Szűk aszoknyám! nemtok ülni benne! Szaladok utánatok!
> Jé, van zseblámpánk? Ujjé! Csokink is? dejodejóóóóóó!


 Na!! Nemiss a filemrehallgattam hanem kínlóttamm!! kiss
Ésnemiss törrtema fejemm K ...álásson hanemm valami mássall kínlóttamm 
Erzsikémm, hát húzdd fellaszoknyádd hogy feltuggyámászni amotorross szánkórra, máritt hallom a sarkonn zúgg..kiss


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 8)

AndiC írta:


> zseblámpánk??? nem nekünk. szembe jön.
> nekünk nincs. mér, hozott valaki?? szójjon.
> 
> csokink van. kéne legyen. eltettem jóóól.
> ...


Megtaláltam Atom pizsijét, még kádban van!




nagyon szolíd! HHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhúúúúúúúú!


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 8)

Sch.E. írta:


> Megtaláltam Atom pizsijét, még kádban van!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Egen. Énissillyet akartam a férjemnek, denem egyezett bele...
Ja! Erzsikém, reméllemm, elgyugtad Atom szépdségess pizsijétt...mondd meg nekije, eresszen még egykiss melegvizet...vagy csak fürdőköpenyben leledzzen addig mi elslisszolunkk a csendes éjben a motoross szánkón, Andi már kereket tetetett a szervbizben


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 8)

Zsafi írta:


> Na!! Nemiss a filemrehallgattam hanem kínlóttamm!! kiss
> Ésnemiss törrtema fejemm K ...álásson hanemm valami mássall kínlóttamm
> Erzsikémm, hát húzdd fellaszoknyádd hogy feltuggyámászni amotorross szánkórra, máritt hallom a sarkonn zúgg..kiss


Gabi! Ne aludj! Többet nem hozunk magunkkal! Igaza volt körösztapádnak, csitringnek ilyenkor már otthun a helye, Zsafikám hugy,huzgy huzóggyá arrébb egy kicsikét, köszi! Én is mindig leszakadok, csodálom, hogy másoknak milyen kitartó netjük van!


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 8)

Sch.E. írta:


> Megtaláltam Atom pizsijét, még kádban van!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ez há lójing!!




nincsiss rajta donaldakk.



Zsafi írta:


> Egen. Énissillyet akartam a férjemnek, denem egyezett bele...



lenge viselet.
itt a pia, míg találunk nó sztoppot!


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 8)

Sch.E. írta:


> Gabi! Ne aludj! Többet nem hozunk magunkkal! Igaza volt körösztapádnak, csitringnek ilyenkor már otthun a helye, Zsafikám hugy,huzgy huzóggyá arrébb egy kicsikét, köszi! Én is mindig leszakadok, csodálom, hogy másoknak milyen kitartó netjük van!



dehogyis alszom... nem tudok így aludni, hogy nincs csoki a házban, és csak csorog a nyálam utána


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 8)

kgabi0507 írta:


> dehogyis alszom... nem tudok így aludni, hogy nincs csoki a házban, és csak csorog a nyálam utána:sad:



Andinál volt, de most már siccc! Alvás!kissJó éjt!!! Ne fald be egyszerre!!!! Kicsit hagyjál nekünk is lécci!kiss


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 8)

kgabi0507 írta:


> dehogyis alszom... nem tudok így aludni, hogy nincs csoki a házban, és csak csorog a nyálam utána



ehunvan e, minden van, ez rendes kocsma.


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 8)

Sch.E. írta:


> Andinál volt, de most már siccc! Alvás!kissJó éjt!!! Ne fald be egyszerre!!!!



köszi drága megmentetted az életemet!


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 8)

AndiC írta:


> ehunvan e, minden van, ez rendes kocsma.
> Csatolás megtekintése 805042 Csatolás megtekintése 805043



ejha még hálótársat is adnak a csokihoz


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 8)

AndiC írta:


> ehunvan e, minden van, ez rendes kocsma.
> Csatolás megtekintése 805042 Csatolás megtekintése 805043


A nemjóját! Eddig hol rejtegetted? Remélem nem hálóinges? Kiskorúnak hoztad esti mesét felolvasni?


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 8)

Dráágga barráttnéimm..imm imm...hoztamm egy kiss 

-t mer hazaiss kell vahlahoggy menni....kiss
Goodnightbabies!!
kisskisskiss
:111::111::111::111:


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 8)

autó akarommondani szánkóstoppolt...

macskajajjra van bubamara 
nemtalálom a kispárnám. mitkell dugdosni mostelőlem.


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 8)

Jó éjt Mindenkinek, ez jó buli volt! Csokis belga stipi stopp, róla én álmodozom ma! kissKávét nemkérek,köszi,gyümitea+jóéjtpuszi a belgától!


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 8)

AndiC írta:


> autó akarommondani szánkóstoppolt...
> 
> macskajajjra van bubamara
> nemtalálom a kispárnám. mitkell dugdosni mostelőlem.
> Csatolás megtekintése 805053


Még jó, hogy csak a kispárnát nem találod egy ilyen bubamara után! Más minden megvan?kiss


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 8)

vendégeknek nincs záróra. fojtathattyák. nna. vagy folyathattyák. a piát.
B Á T R A N!!

a többiek indulás alunni!!


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 8)

szép álmokat mindenkinek! és haggyatok holnapra is, a macskajajos hétfő reggelt fel is kell ám dobni valahogy


----------



## misslaura (2012 Január 8)

Hinnye ....kinyilt a kedvenc kocsmám ... és nem is tudok rola ?
még jo hogy erre csetlettem , botlottam , pedig még nem is ittam  
Nah majd megcsinálom honap az inventurt , mer itt loposok is vannak 
ha nemtuttátok vona ,


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Január 9)

Oké jányok, feladom...most má tudom mért nincsen lány gyermekem....mer nem bínnék velük, és nagyon fárasztó lenne...
Mennyetek csak a saját fejetek után, de aztán ne gyertek ám sírva und ríva hogy most mi legyen, mer előbb kellett vóna átgondolni.... mostan kolostorba vonulok, oszt magamba beszállok,(remélem beférek..!?) és átgondolom az eddigi létemet...ja és kicsit megszaggatom a rucimat, meg szórok hamut a fejemre, ha találok, mer gázzal fűtök...
és nem is hálóingben alszom...







De nehogy azt gondoljátok hogy elhanyagollak benneteket, rábízlak benneteket a jó Argos barátomra, talán ő sikerrel jár....


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 9)

*Atom!* Itt ne hagyj minket, ki fog az erkölcseinkre és a mértéktartásra vigyázni? Megzéloztam az M-est, lécci!kiss

(Mellesleg, a zárdások többet piálnak, mint a civilek, csak nem ezért iparkodsz arrafelé?)

Hálóing: Pedig milyen jól néznél ki benne! Hi Hi Hi ! kiss


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 9)

misslaura írta:


> Hinnye ....kinyilt a kedvenc kocsmám ... és nem is tudok rola ?
> még jo hogy erre csetlettem , botlottam , pedig még nem is ittam
> Nah majd megcsinálom honap az inventurt , mer itt loposok is vannak
> ha nemtuttátok vona ,


Ami folyik az fogyik, máskor légy éberebb!kiss


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 9)

atomvakond írta:


> Oké jányok, feladom...most má tudom mért nincsen lány gyermekem....mer nem bínnék velük, és nagyon fárasztó lenne...
> Mennyetek csak a saját fejetek után, de aztán ne gyertek ám sírva und ríva hogy most mi legyen, mer előbb kellett vóna átgondolni.... mostan kolostorba vonulok, oszt magamba beszállok,(remélem beférek..!?) és átgondolom az eddigi létemet...ja és kicsit megszaggatom a rucimat, meg szórok hamut a fejemre, ha találok, mer gázzal fűtök...
> és nem is hálóingben alszom...


Atom! Dlágaszágunk! A kolostorlakók nappal is hosszú szoknyás ruhácskákat viselnek, és az övükre három csomót kötnek...
Gondold meg!! Maraggy!! kiss


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Január 9)

Sch.E. írta:


> *Atom!* Itt ne hagyj minket, ki fog az erkölcseinkre és a mértéktartásra vigyázni? Megzéloztam az M-est, lécci!kiss
> 
> (Mellesleg, a zárdások többet piálnak, mint a civilek, csak nem ezért iparkodsz arrafelé?)
> 
> Hálóing: Pedig milyen jól néznél ki benne! Hi Hi Hi ! kiss




Maj vigyáz Reátok Argosz , neki van vagy 1000 szeme.....
honnét van a zárdás infód, csak nem vótál Te is a pácza...?
ha a mértéktartás azt jelenti hogy MÉRTÉK A VÖDÖR, TARTÓZKODÁS MEG A ZASZTAL ALATT, akkor én csak dobálom a borsót a plafonyra...de nyugodjatok meg, azért mer apuci elköltözik, az nem azé van mer nem szeret benneteket......kiss
csak nyugodt körülmények között elolvas néhány könyvet a nevelésről, majd lemásolja őket lúdtollal kódexbe, gyönyörű iniciálékkal, és már jön is haza...
csak ne kellene reverendát húzni, az má majnem hálóing...


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 9)

inkább jók leszünk, csak maraggyá!!!!


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Január 9)

kgabi0507 írta:


> inkább jók leszünk, csak maraggyá!!!!




Az a vaj szívem, az visz majd a sírba.... jól van nem vonulok sehova, mer hiszek nektek, meg szeretlek is mindannyiótokat....kiss
meg ez e reverenda nem is slankít, és ráadásul még szúúúr is...
ja és meg ott nincs is minden szobában ,/ itt cellának híják/ internet, csak nyet van....
de ez nem azt jelenti hogy akkó most mindent szabad, és be a gyeplőt a lovak közé...maj megyek Veletek, és személyessen figyelek....ja és figyelem mit tőtötök a poharamba, nehogy leitassatok....


----------



## Melitta (2012 Január 9)

atomvakond írta:


> .maj megyek Veletek, és személyessen figyelek....ja és figyelem mit tőtötök a poharamba, nehogy leitassatok....



Hat mit totenenk az urasagodnak, egy kis ciankalet , egy kis bugatoport egy kis fityfirityet egy gondolatnyi szalmaszellot es pacolt pajinkaba gongyolt semmit.
Csak nem kepzeledddddddddddddd. hogy a draga nedut csak ugy elherdaljuk a raktarbol?


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 9)

atomvakond írta:


> Az a vaj szívem, az visz majd a sírba.... jól van nem vonulok sehova, mer hiszek nektek, meg szeretlek is mindannyiótokat....kiss
> meg ez e reverenda nem is slankít, és ráadásul még szúúúr is...
> ja és meg ott nincs is minden szobában ,/ itt cellának híják/ internet, csak nyet van....
> de ez nem azt jelenti hogy akkó most mindent szabad, és be a gyeplőt a lovak közé...maj megyek Veletek, és személyessen figyelek....ja és figyelem mit tőtötök a poharamba, nehogy leitassatok....



na ugyi azért csak jobb lesz a csokifaló kocsmatőtelék jánycsapatot kordában tartani, mint az apácák közé beiileszkedni apócának


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 9)

misslaura írta:


> Hinnye ....kinyilt a kedvenc kocsmám ... és nem is tudok rola ?
> még jo hogy erre csetlettem , botlottam , pedig még nem is ittam
> Nah majd megcsinálom honap az inventurt , mer itt loposok is vannak
> ha nemtuttátok vona ,


mindent eltakarítottunk, mer muszáj volt, még *gledag* készletét iss, legközelebb leszkájpolom mikor megyünk megint.
szocijálismunkába.
3 csörgéssel jelzek majd. tuggyadhogy énvagyok. mer kettővel a postás csörög.
vigyázz a belgával, eltünteti a kispárnád. ha van. 



atomvakond írta:


> és nem is hálóingben alszom...



hanem?? donaldakkos??








atomvakond írta:


> ..ja és figyelem mit tőtötök a poharamba, nehogy leitassatok....



sossetennénk ilyet, mégcsak a figyelmedet sevonnyukel, tisztavizet öntünk a pohár fenekére. 







Melitta írta:


> Hat mit totenenk az urasagodnak, egy kis ciankalet , egy kis bugatoport egy kis fityfirityet egy gondolatnyi szalmaszellot es pacolt pajinkaba gongyolt semmit.
> Csak nem kepzeledddddddddddddd. hogy a draga nedut csak ugy elherdaljuk a raktarbol?



milyen por is pontossan a bugatoporr


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 9)

AndiC írta:


> milyen por is pontossan a bugatoporr



hát tudod, amitől beindul a búgatási folyamat


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 9)

A *bugató por* egészen potosan olyan szer, amely TH egészséges mangalicáiból készül, melynek fogyasztása arra jó, hogy egy visnyevacsás iccaka után viselkedni tudjunk, vagyis ne röfögjünk össze-vissza, mit a ..., hanem búgjunk, mint a marhák. Hát én valahogy így képzelem el, lehet, hogy tévedek? nemtom!

*Hálóinhgre* visszatérve, Atom! Ne tiltakozz! Naon sexi! Juhéjj! Jobb, mint a daróc szerzetes ruhácsha 3 maddzaggal!

*Csitring*, jöhecc velünk legközelebb is! Szerencséd, hogy vigyáztunk rád és törölgettük a szádról a csokimaradékot!

*Andi!* Lécci vedd elő a feneked alól a kispárnád, ott van a forgószékeden. Má teljesen összezavart ez a csokis belga, ne hagyd magad, tudod! Couriosumnak nem szabad!

*Zsafikám!* Remélem nem fáztál meg a sarkon való várakozás közben? Legközelebb jobban pontosítsunk, hátha mások is jönnének! Éljen a kicsapongás a hámból!!!


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 9)

Sch.E. írta:


> A *bugató por* egészen potosan olyan szer, amely TH egészséges mangalicáiból készül, melynek fogyasztása arra jó, hogy egy visnyevacsás iccaka után viselkedni tudjunk, vagyis ne röfögjünk össze-vissza, mit a ..., hanem búgjunk, mint a marhák. Hát én valahogy így képzelem el, lehet, hogy tévedek? nemtom!...
> *Andi!* Lécci vedd elő a feneked alól a kispárnád, ott van a forgószékeden. Má teljesen összezavart ez a csokis belga, ne hagyd magad, tudod! Couriosumnak nem szabad!...



éntudok viselkedni akármennyi visnyevacsa utánniss, mer eccerre csak dülök dülök oszteldülök osztelishallgatok mingyárakkor mándülés közbe, úgyhogy nekem nemkéne azapor, nemszokok lenyelni amúgyse semmilyen port, semmilyen lével, csak akispárnámattanálnámmánmeg, merazidegeimre mén.
nnamost hogy mondod, téllegaszékemen lehet. deméülhettem rá courióóóóózumm 

p.s. akkor mostan drágajókeresztapjaGabinak (Atom) most a kapuccsínóját kappucínerszerelésbe őtözve issza?? teszen bele vajon rumotiss??
nna, itt a délutáni édesség. de nemmm nakkanállall!!!


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Január 9)

AndiC írta:


> éntudok viselkedni akármennyi visnyevacsa utánniss, mer eccerre csak dülök dülök oszteldülök osztelishallgatok mingyárakkor mándülés közbe, úgyhogy nekem nemkéne azapor, nemszokok lenyelni amúgyse semmilyen port, semmilyen lével, csak akispárnámattanálnámmánmeg, merazidegeimre mén.
> nnamost hogy mondod, téllegaszékemen lehet. deméülhettem rá courióóóóózumm
> 
> p.s. akkor mostan drágajókeresztapjaGabinak (Atom) most a kapuccsínóját kappucínerszerelésbe őtözve issza?? teszen bele vajon rumotiss??
> ...




Jajj má megint nekem felvilágosítani a tömegeket...fárasztó hogy millen okos vagyok.... a búgatópor, nevével ellentétben nem a búgócsiga nevű pörgős játék tartozéka , hanem olyan kék pirulaféle, főleg állatok, /nem nevetni, nem részeg disznók / nemi aktivitását elősegítő aljzószer...állítólag....
nem vagyok szürkebarát szerkóban, és nem teszek alkoholt semmibe sem, és azt semmilyen formában nem fogyasztom...olyan nehéz ezt elhinni...? most kértek fel a józanság szobrához modellnek....


----------



## Melitta (2012 Január 9)

Asztat asztan ippen ideje hogy megcsinald asztat az inventtuurt mert a kurrafik hangosan kurrjongatnak itt a sok finom nedutol es a vegen meg uresre szetkuurjantjak a kocsmat.

a bugatopor a bugocsigas porgentyuzes okozata utan fokozza az almatlansagot igy az iccaka a bubanatos buslakodastol lehet bucsuzni banatosan.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 9)

atomvakond írta:


> most kértek fel a józanság szobrához modellnek....


nemáááá, télleg?? mikelandzselo aszittem mánmeghalt.
akktleszen vagy szerkós?? :shock:



Melitta írta:


> Asztat asztan ippen ideje hogy megcsinald asztat az inventtuurt mert a kurrafik hangosan kurrjongatnak itt a sok finom nedutol es a vegen meg uresre szetkuurjantjak a kocsmat


mánüress. lehet ventározni inn amit akartok meg amittanáltok. mersemmitsetanáltok. ittvóta Ducitájfun, oszt söpört!!


> a bugatopor a bugocsigas porgentyuzes okozata utan fokozza az almatlansagot igy az iccaka a bubanatos buslakodastol lehet bucsuzni banatosan.


eztet tervbeveszem elolvasnitöbbszöriss, mer a drágajóAtomunk (a csitring Gabi keresztapja hogy mosmátuggya mindenki) aszonta, hogy, indirekt, hogy az kicsi kék fizer, eztet meg nem hiszem, azt a galamb nem eszi, mégis búg, szóval a bugatóport búgócsigaturmixolásból turmixojják. hűha. nem lesz az büdi


----------



## misslaura (2012 Január 10)

Agyonisten ! hát hogyismongyam , asztat onnan tudom hogy lopnak mer a multkoriba amikor még sok matroz erre járt , nagyon panaszkottak a kocsmárosra , csal a pia mérésibe , szoval lopos , aszongyák rosszabb mint a politikusok  , a vénasszonymeg , aki állitolag a felesige segit neki ! 
Nah majd ha az Ice megjön , aki szintén matroz egy jégtörö hajon elmongya nektek , mer Ü jobban tudja  , sok most a munkájuk mer rohattul bevannak fagyva a folyok ugymongyák , nah megyek is mer mán nagyon álmos lettem , elattam a virágokat is , oszt jolvan


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 10)

figyuuuu drágáim, addig nagy baj nincs, amíg nincs szükségünk búgatóporra


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Január 10)

AndiC írta:


> nemáááá, télleg?? mikelandzselo aszittem mánmeghalt.
> akktleszen vagy szerkós?? :shock:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 10)

Áthoztam a csokijaimat, a duciban tilos enni ...


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 10)

atomvakond írta:


> Köszi nagyon ari vagyol, nem nem a zangyalmájköl, hanem Mürön Kr.e. 450 fog megszobrani, hasonló stílusban, mint a teknősdobáló atlétát, csak fenköltebb pózban ....nem ilyen kitekeredettem:


Atomvaki, tök jól nézel ki!


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 10)

atomvakond írta:


> AndiC írta:
> 
> 
> > nemáááá, télleg?? mikelandzselo aszittem mánmeghalt.
> ...


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 10)

Derága TH-m...ha abban a borferedőben illyen szépre pácolódok, mint a szivaross dáma, inkább nem wellnesszelek...kiss
Bárfogynifogyott...mégmeggondolomm..kiss


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 10)

Sch.E. írta:


> Áthoztam a csokijaimat, a duciban tilos enni ...


MMMMMMM kiss abból a szíveccskéssbőll nekemissjutttitokbann??


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 10)

Sch.E. írta:


> Áthoztam a csokijaimat, a duciban tilos enni ...



azt a mogyorós dögöt hagytam megkeményedni és meggyilkoltam


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 10)

atomvakond írta:


> AndiC írta:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## gledag (2012 Január 10)

...nem lehet simán eljutni ide.
Az,hogy az ember nehezen talál haza egy kocsmából, az természetes lenne.
De,hogy idejövet is problémák adódhatnak, azt nem gondoltam.
Elindultam én annak rendje,s módja szerint.
Először valami Fórumsztabályzat vendéglátóhelyre keveredtem, de ott csak alkohomenteset adtak,meg tejet, de tejérzékeny vagyok.

Aztán a Mennyei páholy"-ba keveredtem, de oda még nem engedtek be, pedig láttam,hogy nagy buli volt.

A Világnézet nevűben meg olyan a hangulat, mint a Bábel tornyában.
Senki nem figyelt rám, nemhogy kiszolgáltak volna.

Szégyenszemre be kellett kullognom a profil oldalamra,ahol valami bolondok házát találtam a térképen. Végre idetaláltam.

Egy virtuális szesztúráról számolok be, ha már itt vagyok.

1.Ilyen időben mit lehet tenni?
2, Dilemma-melyiket válasszuk?
3.Mégis inkább ide menjünk!
4,Lefelé még könnyedén....
5.Az innivaló...
6. Felfelé se kép se hang....


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 10)

A rézangyalát!! , szép túrára vittél bennünket (míg Melitta a rendelést intézi, megteszi ez a gyönyörű hely is, mivelhogy tuggyuk: a hullamosdatókat SEMMI se helyettesítheti!)
kiss


----------



## evapatocs (2012 Január 10)

Zsafi írta:


> A rézangyalát!! , szép túrára vittél bennünket (míg Melitta a rendelést intézi, megteszi ez a gyönyörű hely is, mivelhogy tuggyuk: a hullamosdatókat SEMMI se helyettesítheti!)
> kiss


Először azt hittem,hogy valami bio boltba járok,már fenekedtem is az újdonságokra,csak aztán láttam,hogy ez aztán a boros pince Jut eszembe,pálinka-pince nem létezik? Biztosan nehezen jönne fel a delikvens


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 10)

evapatocs írta:


> Először azt hittem,hogy valami bio boltba járok,már fenekedtem is az újdonságokra,csak aztán láttam,hogy ez aztán a boros pince Jut eszembe,pálinka-pince nem létezik? Biztosan nehezen jönne fel a delikvens


Jó helyen jártál!
Azok biotermékek!


----------



## evapatocs (2012 Január 10)

Zsafi írta:


> Jó helyen jártál!
> Azok biotermékek!


Akkor nem is ártalmasak. A legközelebbi bulit ott tartsuk?
Oda már én is menni akaroook!!!


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 11)

*TH*: " bakker... elromlott a GPSem..."
Nem csak a Tiéd! Megtaláltad a bringámat? Juhéjj!kiss

*Gledag:* Ha elfogadod tőlem, kapsz egy páleszt, jól átfagytál! Máskor várd meg a motorosszánt vagy a kísérő legényeket, úgy könnyebb ide találni, rájuk támaszkodva eccerűb azút.kiss

*Andi:* Te kis couriosum, kivel, bocs mivel alszol, van kispárnád?

*Atom:* Müron baba*,* vettél pizsit a hálóinged fölé?

*Evapatocs* és *Zsafi:* ez egy tuti bio bolt, annyira tuti, hogy visnyevacsa legyen belőlem, ha itt gyümi teát iszom mégeccer!

*Melitta: *Elbúgatom a bús búbánatom azzal a búgócsigással, begyek az ágyikóba.

*Gabika:* Egyedül nem járhacc ide, legfeljebb *TH* nénivel, vagy Atom bá'val!


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 11)

Csajos Bulííííííííí!!! lessz leszz??? mikorrlesssz????








> Andi: Te kis couriosum, kivel, bocs mivel alszol, van kispárnád?


vaaan, megtanálta Zsafi, azt írja rajta, hogy lóvé, kibeleztem denemvót benne. lóvé.  bekell szereznem egy újat...




nemmonhatommeg...hogy (k)mivel hmmm, alszom.


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 11)

Ha minden igaz, hétvégén megint bulizhatunk remélem!
Addig is kitartáska! Ja és raktárkészlet bővítés!!!!kiss


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 11)

Vigasz 2. kiss


 reménylem, elég barna...kiss


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 11)

Sch.E. írta:


> Ha minden igaz, hétvégén megint bulizhatunk remélem!
> Addig is kitartáska! Ja és raktárkészlet bővítés!!!!kiss


 
persze...még kisemhevertétek a mostanit...

a deppoba nyomtam má nektek valót a bulájba




sztán ez nem árt meg annyira...

ha meg mégiscsak...józanitónak ehun e a






oszt hogyha pislantani mentek majd...segedelmetekre legyen




oszt nem lesz bajjjj

menni nem tok veletek...de gondolok rátok...oszt mire hazagyüttök bekapcsolom

a gépeteket





jányok szégyent nehozzatok Barátomra...meg ősznyülő kobakomra...

oszt a bulájba se feleggyétek a ragozás elengedhetetlen


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Január 11)

Be kell lássam , hogy tanítói, népnevelői, és példakép mivoltomnak befellegzett... el kell engednem a kezeteket....de akkor kifog engem támogatni....? 
azé majd álruhában mint Mátyás az igazságos, néha vigyázó szememet Reátok vetem.... na meg még Argos is besegít, bár ő eléggé feltűnő, de majd beolvad....


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 11)

atomvakond írta:


> Be kell lássam , hogy tanítói, népnevelői, és példakép mivoltomnak befellegzett... el kell engednem a kezeteket....de akkor kifog engem támogatni....?
> azé majd álruhában mint Mátyás az igazságos, néha vigyázó szememet Reátok vetem.... na meg még Argos is besegít, bár ő eléggé feltűnő, de majd beolvad....



haggyadmá Argosz-Jorgosz-Dartanyán testőröket, ide Bahhusz köll


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 11)

evapatocs írta:


> Először azt hittem,hogy valami bio boltba járok,már fenekedtem is az újdonságokra,csak aztán láttam,hogy ez aztán a boros pince Jut eszembe,pálinka-pince nem létezik? Biztosan nehezen jönne fel a delikvens



ki akarna onnan kigyünni, pláne amíg tart a nedű, addig maradhatunk ott is, nem? Kint csak sár van, hideg, meg latyak, jó lesz nekünk odalenn


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 11)

drágajóTém, ez nem ffwc??? csakazok a zelválasztók, a spriccolás elkerülése végett... énodanemmegyekbe 
csak ha naonmuszáj!!


atomvakond írta:


> Be kell lássam , hogy tanítói, népnevelői, és példakép mivoltomnak befellegzett... el kell engednem a kezeteket....de akkor kifog engem támogatni....?
> azé majd álruhában mint Mátyás az igazságos, néha vigyázó szememet Reátok vetem.... na meg még Argos is besegít, bár ő eléggé feltűnő, de majd beolvad....


dehogy zett a felleg, maracc teknikaimunkatárssnak!!
Bahhussz!


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 11)

Atombá esetleg taníthatna pijálni, mert az a sport nekem nemmegy


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 11)

aztat nem tudná meraszonta ősetud. piálni. csak támasztéknak jönne.
(megkommentálni)


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 11)

AndiC írta:


> aztat nem tudná meraszonta ősetud. piálni. csak támasztéknak jönne.
> (megkommentálni)



támasztéknak jövök én ő meg azért jön, hogy vigyázzon ránk és megpróbáljon 10-re hazarángatni minket De ha elkezdenénk nála otthon házibulájolni megfelelő kocsmai alapozás után, szerintem fél 11-re visszavinne a kocsmába


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 11)

nemfogjáka zidegeji bírni a sokk részeggcsajt. egyedül fog hazamenekülni. argoszostul.


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Január 11)

Rendben van hölgyeim, irány a kocsma... majd megtanulok inni is, mer nagyon tanulékony vagyok,csak nem tudom milyen hatást vált ki belőlem....lehet hogy agresszív leszek, vagy búskomor, esetleg táncolni fogok...? sztriptízelni....egy gázos dologról tudok, ha mondjuk énekelni kezdek, mer azt má próbáltam, egyesek szerint a hatása tömegoszlató......jobban jár mindenki ha én csak kék sisakos szerepben lennék jelen...


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 11)

atomvakond írta:


> Rendben van hölgyeim, irány a kocsma... majd megtanulok inni is, mer nagyon tanulékony vagyok,csak nem tudom milyen hatást vált ki belőlem....lehet hogy agresszív leszek, vagy búskomor, esetleg táncolni fogok...? sztriptízelni....egy gázos dologról tudok, ha mondjuk énekelni kezdek, mer azt má próbáltam, egyesek szerint a hatása tömegoszlató......jobban jár mindenki ha én csak kék sisakos szerepben lennék jelen...



sebaj Atombá, ha nagyon beindulnak a pija felé, énekelhecc, majd kornyikálok én is, csak esernyő legyen mindenkinek, mert még az égiek is sírnak a gyönyörű hangomtól


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 11)

lessztriptiiiiiz? lesssztriptiiiiz? hat en biztos nem fogok odanezni...


----------



## GJodie (2012 Január 11)

Nahát... hogy én eddig miért nem jártam errefelé... talán mert nem szoktam kocsmába járni... de azt hiszem, ezt rosszul csináltam. Régen nevettem ennyit, mint ahogy most visszaolvastam a csevegéseteket. 
Én vidám vagyok... de hullát nem mosok... azért bevesztek a csapatba?


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 11)

persze, hogy be. odanézel a sztippppptííííznééél?


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Január 11)

kgabi0507 írta:


> sebaj Atombá, ha nagyon beindulnak a pija felé, énekelhecc, majd kornyikálok én is, csak esernyő legyen mindenkinek, mert még az égiek is sírnak a gyönyörű hangomtól



akkor kis csitring, mi ketten már nem tömegoszlató, hanem tömegpusztító fegyvernek minősülünk...kiss





AndiC írta:


> lessztriptiiiiiz? lesssztriptiiiiz? hat en biztos nem fogok odanezni...



nem tudod mit veszítesz, engem még sosem láttak ittasan rúdtáncolni.....
se ittasan, se rúdtáncolni...így pontos....


----------



## GJodie (2012 Január 11)

AndiC írta:


> persze, hogy be. odanézel a sztippppptííííznééél?



Miért ne néznék? Jó a szemem és a gyomrom is  az erős idegzetemről nem is beszélve


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 11)

atomvakond írta:


> nem tudod mit veszítesz, engem még sosem láttak ittasan rúdtáncolni.....
> se ittasan, se rúdtáncolni...így pontos....



majmégmaradok valami idegösszeroppanással a sokktól



GJodie írta:


> Miért ne néznék? Jó a szemem és a gyomrom is  az erős idegzetemről nem is beszélve



akkor majd meséled, én meg eltakarom a szemem.


----------



## GJodie (2012 Január 11)

AndiC írta:


> akkor majd meséled, én meg eltakarom a szemem.



Még jó, hogy nem azt mondtad, hogy mutogassam el ... mert lehet nem mindent tudnék jelbeszéddel  
lehet, szavaim is elakadnak majd... akkor mi lesz?


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 11)

hát, ha elakad, akkor tunnifogom, hogytejószagúúúúszentkappuccíneeerrr!!!


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 11)

GJodie írta:


> Nahát... hogy én eddig miért nem jártam errefelé... talán mert nem szoktam kocsmába járni... de azt hiszem, ezt rosszul csináltam. Régen nevettem ennyit, mint ahogy most visszaolvastam a csevegéseteket.
> Én vidám vagyok... de hullát nem mosok... azért bevesztek a csapatba?


Legalább a lábát kiss
Hiddeldrága, nehány pohár után dalolva sikálod kiss


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 11)

Haaférjemmegtuggyhova járokk szombatéccakánként mikorelalszikk kiss


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 11)

Zsafi írta:


> Haaférjemmegtuggyhova járokk szombatéccakánként mikorelalszikk kiss
> Csatolás megtekintése 806847


Jézusom, pucér! Jaj! Ki hozta? Szállít is?
Na ja, haazenyimmegtuggya!


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 11)

Zsafi írta:


> Vigasz 2. kiss
> Csatolás megtekintése 806423 reménylem, elég barna...kiss


Igen, szép barna, hideg? Még nem ihatom hidegen, tegyük el hétvégére, kicsit érleljük!kiss


TH6777 írta:


> persze...még kisemhevertétek a mostanit...
> 
> a deppoba nyomtam má nektek valót a bulájba


Tuttam, hogy rád is számíthatunk TH barátosném!Nem feleggyük a ragozást!!!!kiss


atomvakond írta:


> Be kell lássam , hogy tanítói, népnevelői, és példakép mivoltomnak befellegzett... el kell engednem a kezeteket....de akkor kifog engem támogatni....?
> azé majd álruhában mint Mátyás az igazságos, néha vigyázó szememet Reátok vetem.... na meg még Argos is besegít, bár ő eléggé feltűnő, de majd beolvad....


Sajnos mi nem engedhetünk el Atom, szükségünk van rád a továbbiakban is, mint népművelőre, én pl. szeretném a tanácsodat kérni levélírás ügyében, nehogy helyesírási hibám legyen, amikor a meghívókat szétküldöm...kisstalicskáséknak!


kgabi0507 írta:


> haggyadmá Argosz-Jorgosz-Dartanyán testőröket, ide Bahhusz köll


Mibül lesz a cserebogár!


kgabi0507 írta:


> ki akarna onnan kigyünni, pláne amíg tart a nedű, addig maradhatunk ott is, nem? Kint csak sár van, hideg, meg latyak, jó lesz nekünk odalenn


Aztán mehetünk az elvonóba látogatni a csitringünket...


AndiC írta:


> drágajóTém, ez nem ffwc??? csakazok a zelválasztók, a spriccolás elkerülése végett... énodanemmegyekbe
> csak ha naonmuszáj!!
> Ez a szelektív tényleg fiú retyoda! A női biztosan foglalt, létszámgyarapodás esete forog fenn úgy látom, ja és mi lesz a véralkoholszintünkkel?


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 11)

kgabi0507 írta:


> Atombá esetleg taníthatna pijálni, mert az a sport nekem nemmegy


Szerénke, még a végén elhiszem!


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 11)

AndiC írta:


> lessztriptiiiiiz? lesssztriptiiiiz? hat en biztos nem fogok odanezni...


Jó rendben, bekötjük a szemed, de ne panaszkodj! Csak azerkölcseidre vigyázunk!


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 11)

GJodie írta:


> Nahát... hogy én eddig miért nem jártam errefelé... talán mert nem szoktam kocsmába járni... de azt hiszem, ezt rosszul csináltam. Régen nevettem ennyit, mint ahogy most visszaolvastam a csevegéseteket.
> Én vidám vagyok... de hullát nem mosok... azért bevesztek a csapatba?


Minket kell néha felmosni Jodika buli végén, gyere bátran, ha jól látom Atom fog énekelni, zene sem marad el.kiss


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 11)

Zsafi írta:


> Legalább a lábát kiss
> Hiddeldrága, nehány pohár után dalolva sikálod kiss


Zsafi mi mán csak tuggyuk! Hun az a streptesea énekes? Mié láthatatlan? Ki mutigat? Össze vagyok kavarva...
kissBepótoltam a mai lemaradásom, mire ideértem mind hazamentetek, így jár az, aki későn fejezi be a munkáját. kiss


----------



## Melitta (2012 Január 12)

atomvakond írta:


> nem tudod mit veszítesz, engem még sosem láttak ittasan rúdtáncolni.....
> se ittasan, se rúdtáncolni...így pontos....




Maris felallitjuk a hancurlecet es lehet bemutatni a tanctudasod, es majd mi pontosunk pontositjuk mit is tudsz????? hogy is megy a ruddal valo banasmodod, mert mi csajszik nagyon profi zsurik vagyunk am.
szoval lehet felkotni vagy is le a gatyat.


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Január 12)

Sch.E. írta:


> Minket kell néha felmosni Jodika buli végén, gyere bátran, ha jól *látom* Atom fog énekelni, zene sem marad el.kiss




 Gjodie, ezt nem lehet kihagyni szerintem sem...ez egyszerűen visszautasíthatatlan ajánlat, ragyogó perspektívákkal.... egyik jobb mint a másik, vagy a másik rosszabb mint az egyik...?
Erzsikém, addig örülj amíg csak látod az énekemet....


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Január 12)

Melitta írta:


> Maris felallitjuk a hancurlecet es lehet bemutatni a tanctudasod, es majd mi pontosunk pontositjuk mit is tudsz????? hogy is megy a ruddal valo banasmodod, mert mi csajszik nagyon profi zsurik vagyunk am.
> szoval lehet felkotni vagy is le a gatyat.




Köszönöm a lehetőséget, de előtte nem ártana valamiféle hatástanulmányt végezni....elsőre az építmény, (továbbiakban korcsma), statikai állapotának femérésére, és a beépített rúd teherbírásának maximalizálására gondolok.... figyelembe kell még venni, gátlásos természetemet is, hiszen majdnem szerzetes lettem..... ezenkívül figyelemmel kell lenni az ide látogató hamvas lelkű leányok mentális sokkjának lehetőségét is, amit adoniszi testem látványa generálhat Náluk.....
mert mi van ha bepörögnek és nem tudnak uralkodni magukon....? ezt nem merem vállani, nem beszélve arról hogy az asszony először nem a fejemet tépné le.......


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 12)

Valaki egész éjszaka dáridózott, hamisan énekelt, valami rudat követelt a porondra és lehajigálta a ruháit adoniszi alkatáról...ki lehetett nemtom? kiss


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 12)

atomvakond írta:


> ezenkívül figyelemmel kell lenni az ide látogató hamvas lelkű leányok mentális sokkjának lehetőségét is, amit adoniszi testem látványa generálhat Náluk.....
> mert mi van ha bepörögnek és nem tudnak uralkodni magukon....? ezt nem merem vállani, nem beszélve arról hogy az asszony először nem a fejemet tépné le.......


Énilyet el sem tudok képzelni, egyiketsem, mindig szerényen meghúzzuk magunkat a pinceméllyén, asszony pedig úgy vigyázrád, mint kétszép szemérekiss


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 12)

hancúrlécethancúrlécet!!! hancúrléceeeet!!:ugras::ugras:


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 12)

atomvakond írta:


> Köszönöm a lehetőséget, de előtte nem ártana valamiféle hatástanulmányt végezni....elsőre az építmény, (továbbiakban korcsma), statikai állapotának femérésére, és a beépített rúd teherbírásának maximalizálására gondolok.... figyelembe kell még venni, gátlásos természetemet is, hiszen majdnem szerzetes lettem..... ezenkívül figyelemmel kell lenni az ide látogató hamvas lelkű leányok mentális sokkjának lehetőségét is, amit adoniszi testem látványa generálhat Náluk.....
> mert mi van ha bepörögnek és nem tudnak uralkodni magukon....? ezt nem merem vállani, nem beszélve arról hogy az asszony először nem a fejemet tépné le.......


Most a rúdakatt mellőzzük, nézzük előbb fontossági sorrendben a dolgokkt: mermivan ha az asszony drótot kap és körmödre  nézvén elseenged?!
Lánykák! Csendesebben tervezgettni! 
kiss


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 12)

hétvége
helyszín: páleszpince
menü:rengeteg csoki, sült husikák tömkelege, valamint ződlevelek a vegásoknak. Ital: etilalkohol oldat különféle ízesítésben és koncentrációban, ja meg én kérem szépen a lájtos kólát, mert a sima víztől agresszív leszek és hőbörgök.
kulturális program: ének: Atombá duettje Gabival. (időtartam: az első füttyig)
táncos jelenet: Atombá rúdtánca. (időtartam: a nyisszantásig)

Várok még további tippeket


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Január 12)

kgabi0507 írta:


> hétvége
> helyszín: páleszpince
> menü:rengeteg csoki, sült husikák tömkelege, valamint ződlevelek a vegásoknak. Ital: etilalkohol oldat különféle ízesítésben és koncentrációban, ja meg én kérem szépen a lájtos kólát, mert a sima víztől agresszív leszek és hőbörgök.
> kulturális program: ének: Atombá duettje Gabival. (időtartam: az első füttyig)
> ...




Arany szívem, látom mégis csak ittál sima vizet.... az ének meg a fitty még elmegyen, de mi az a nyiszigálás...?
mer azt mondom, jobb egy fitty/ ma, mint holnap egy nyisszantás... meg hát pont az én rudammal köll írtani a parlagfüvet.... ?


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 12)

atomvakond írta:


> Arany szívem, látom mégis csak ittál sima vizet.... az ének meg a fitty még elmegyen, de mi az a nyiszigálás...?
> mer azt mondom, jobb egy fitty/ ma, mint holnap egy nyisszantás... meg hát pont az én rudammal köll írtani a parlagfüvet.... ?



no egye kukac, nem bánom, mit szólnál egy illedelmes rúdtánchoz? rendesen felöltözve és nem úgy simán lengemagyarban?


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Január 12)

kgabi0507 írta:


> no egye kukac, nem bánom, mit szólnál egy illedelmes rúdtánchoz? rendesen felöltözve és nem úgy simán lengemagyarban?




Előbb tisztázzuk csak a rúd térben elhelyezkedésének formáját...
mer ha az a rúd a padlóra merőlegesen áll, akkor nem vállalom, de ha avval párhuzamosan fekszik, akkor már életképes, mer csak mellé dőlök...


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 12)

Zsafi ne aggódj, szerintem ott lesz Atom felesége is, ezt a műsort nem hagyhatja ki senki, a duettet és a nyiszálós rúdtáncot fekve, nem is kellenek a chippendale fijúk, se a talicskás legények, haskötőt hozzatok, vagy szoros bugyót, mondom szoros, mert ezt nem fogjuk kibírni fetrengés nélkül!:444::23:\\m/:``::``::``::``::``::``::``::111:


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 12)

AndiCkám!kiss
Két szorossbugyó megrendellve!! ( a számuk titokk )
kiss


----------



## gledag (2012 Január 12)

A balesetvédelmi oktatást el ne felejtsétek megtartani!

Oktatófilm itt található:

http://canadahun.com/forum/showpost.php?p=3310432&postcount=800

Alá is kell íratni!


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 12)

zsafi írta:


> andickám!kiss
> két szorossbugyó megrendellve!! ( a számuk titokk )
> :dkiss



+1


----------



## Melitta (2012 Január 12)

gledag írta:


> A balesetvédelmi oktatást el ne felejtsétek megtartani!
> 
> Oktatófilm itt található:
> 
> ...



Azon a nyanvadt rudon mi nem fogunk hajba kapni, mi csak nezok vagyunk es csak is kacaraszni akarunk,ha valaki nem tudja rendesen hasznalni a rudat, nem jol rudaszik, az nem lesz mestere.. es micsoda mester? , mester?

A Negy halott moso kocsmabol nem lehet komponzesonre menni,/leszazalekoltatni magat , munkakeptelene valni/ pizt kollegtalni, ha valaki fejre all , vagy a spargat nem fozesre hasznalja hanem padlotorlesre.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 12)

ha nem lesz teccetős a rudászás, ki eb rudajjuk az ebet. vagy mit.
vagytud tekeregni a rudon, vagy nem, döncse el idejibe, mer énnemtőtömavval a zidőmet, hogy selejcses rudászást nézzek.
jah, mintha aszontamvóna, hogy oda se nézek. elfelejtettem.
azt is, hogy ki is lesz a főrúdszereplő


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 12)

szereplő és néző hiányába a kulturális program rúdtánc paragrafusa kimarad, helyette még bedobunk egy kört. Vagy kettőt. Így már jobb?


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 12)

Kulturális ajánlat kiváló, javaslatom a következő:

Lista: 3 szoros bugyó rendelve, (Melitta, ha kérsz bugyót jelezd lécci), rúd+táncos fijú (Atom meggypirosban), szólista (Gabika), kórus (beszállok)

Ki akar még énekelni?
Kottát hozzatok, legyen karióka?


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 12)

Éniss akarok énekelni!
(Meg a Kari - mellesleg kiazz? és óóóó, Kati is ? - kikezekk ignokitóbann??kiss)
Mellikk kottát hozzam? A gregorijánt? Vagya Bondott?Jajdeakkor hegedűiskell? Ja! Erzsi, azt Te hozod, nemde?
Gakikám, copránvagy vagyaltt??


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 13)

Ha akarom én copránt is tudok, megaltot is, csakkibírjátok!
Karióka? Karaoke, nem tévesztendő össze a karatéval, mer aznemköll, elég a rúdtánc mozgásbul. Hogynemá, tűsarokban?kiss
Hozd mindenik kottát, majválogatunk, mikor millen kedvünk lesz! kiss


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 13)

Zsafi írta:


> Éniss akarok énekelni!
> (Meg a Kari - mellesleg kiazz? és óóóó, Kati is ? - kikezekk ignokitóbann??kiss)
> Mellikk kottát hozzam? A gregorijánt? Vagya Bondott?Jajdeakkor hegedűiskell? Ja! Erzsi, azt Te hozod, nemde?
> Gakikám, copránvagy vagyaltt??


,

mezzocoprán, a fülbefogós fajtából de ahogy én énekelek, zsírmindegy


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 13)

szóval akkor a következő az nagy helyzet: sesztripp, serúd, sehattyúhalála, csak kornyikáláááss?? kibírja ezt audióvizuállissval??


----------



## GJodie (2012 Január 13)

AndiC írta:


> szóval akkor a következő az nagy helyzet: sesztripp, serúd, sehattyúhalála, csak kornyikáláááss?? kibírja ezt audióvizuállissval??



Akkor oda is nézhetsz akár... 
Nekem nem kell kotta, azt én úgysem tudom olvasni, csak a betűket, de hallás után bármit elénekelek... 
hozok füldugót is nektek, hogy élvezhessétek a szájmozgásomat


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Január 13)

GJodie írta:


> Akkor oda is nézhetsz akár...
> Nekem nem kell kotta, azt én úgysem tudom olvasni, csak a betűket, de hallás után bármit elénekelek...
> hozok füldugót is nektek, hogy élvezhessétek a szájmozgásomat





Gyerekek, ez hihetetlen....most derül ki hogy se táncolni, se énekelni, kottát olvasni sem tudunk...de még csak hangunk sincsen.... én meg még inni sem tudok....mit csináltunk az elmúlt 20-30-40 évben...? csak a munka, a munka,...? fogadok hogy mindnyájan voltunk énekkarosak...(még én is méghozzá szoprán szólamban tátogtam a csajok között...) akkor most elképzelem a bulit, és télleg csak piásan fog ez összejönni...


----------



## GJodie (2012 Január 13)

atomvakond írta:


> Gyerekek, ez hihetetlen....most derül ki hogy se táncolni, se énekelni, kottát olvasni sem tudunk...de még csak hangunk sincsen.... én meg még inni sem tudok....mit csináltunk az elmúlt 20-30-40 évben...? csak a munka, a munka,...? fogadok hogy mindnyájan voltunk énekkarosak...(még én is méghozzá szoprán szólamban tátogtam a csajok között...) akkor most elképzelem a bulit, és télleg csak piásan fog ez összejönni...




Én a Mecseki Szénbánya általános iskolájába jártam - mert bányászkislány vóóótam - és ott nem volt divat a kotta. Jó kis énekkarunk volt, (benne én a titkár, és ezért) minden szólamot meg kellett tanulnom, mert fregoli voltam... ahol kellett erősíteni, oda álltam be  ... szóval ment a szoprán és az alt is... de ha az ember lánya nem használja éneklésre a torkát, akkor bizony eltűnik valamerre ez a képessége is.


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 13)

éneklés alól már akkor felmentettek, mikor az iskolakórusba ment a verbuválás hallásom az van, de énekhangom nincs
Asszem Atombá rúdtáncát amit természetesen a hattyúhalála követné és utána Atombá szoprán szólója úgyhogy ezért bátorkodtam javasolni, hogy inkább ugorgyuk át a táncos jelenetet


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 13)

Sch.E. írta:


> legyen karióka?





kgabi0507 írta:


> ,
> 
> mezzocoprán,





atomvakond írta:


> és télleg csak piásan fog ez összejönni...





GJodie írta:


> Én a Mecseki Szénbánya általános iskolájába jártam - mert bányászkislány vóóótam - ...minden szólamot meg kellett tanulnom,



Summa summárum: Erzsi, Karit és Katát hozd (erősítésnek a karaokéhoz kiss) - nembeszéjjükkimagunkatelírássall...

Van copránunk, mezzocopránunk, altunk, két bármi hangot éneklőnk (aki akarja, olvassa az általa kiválasztott kottát, aki nemakarja, énekli a kedvenc cólamát kiss

Atom írásba atta engedéjjét a piálássra, sőt, mi több, CSATLAKOZIKK!! 

Mecseki kislány!! Rokonaim vannak ottan! Jajdegyönyörű!! Ésmég minden szólamot tucc!! kiss

Aztán nehogy beszerezzetek szombatig valami torkos Gyulát!! kiss


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 13)

kgabi0507 írta:


> éneklés alól már akkor felmentettek, mikor az iskolakórusba ment a verbuválás hallásom az van, de énekhangom nincs
> Asszem Atombá rúdtáncát amit természetesen a hattyúhalála követné és utána Atombá szoprán szólója úgyhogy ezért bátorkodtam javasolni, hogy inkább ugorgyuk át a táncos jelenetet



Táncot akarunk! Táncot akarunk!kisskisskiss
(Nézni)


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 13)

csakakosútlajosaztizentét tudomdanolászni. ha lábasnincsközelbe akkor dobhártya reped. neeem. nem. a sz?zhártya, aaz nem. esetlegmánnem.
jah, meg a bőgatehénmernincskalapafejént istudom, hangosabban a szokottnál. merez egy eis e mann!!aha. zongizzak hozzája?? 
(tisztagyünyörűséglenne )


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 13)

AndiC írta:


> csakakosútlajosaztizentét tudomdanolászni. ha lábasnincsközelbe akkor dobhártya reped. neeem. nem. a sz?zhártya, aaz nem. esetlegmánnem.
> jah, meg a bőgatehénmernincskalapafejént istudom, hangosabban a szokottnál. merez egy eis e mann!!aha. zongizzak hozzája??
> (tisztagyünyörűséglenne )



Ahhh kiss, már zongoristánk is vann!!! A repertoárod fantasztikus!! kiss
AndiC, vigyázzaszavacskájidra, mermegmérgessítedd Atombát, tudodakereszjányáranaonvigyáz....nana,nana... kiss


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 13)

aaz, :23: tudom,kiss, mindenki mongya, mégisdugdossák a zongit, nemtommér  utánaköllnézzekmán hogymér, ollan sajt áááá-tos ritmussal vaokképes klimpírozni, hogy csakk!! még a zeliszkúper is zokogott a gyönyörűségtől. najóvan. zokogNA.


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 13)

neszerénkeggyé, tuggyuk hogy egy ricsárdklajdermanus veszett el benned


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 13)

kgabi0507 írta:


> neszerénkeggyé, tuggyuk hogy egy ricsárdklajdermanus veszett el benned



hátsajnos, aznemveszettel.bennem.


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 13)

Kár, hogy nem láttátok, tegnap a fürdőszobában eszembe jutottak a duci és a h.mosó szövegek és gurgulázva nevettem, de hogy a férjem ne gondolja, hogy elmentek otthonról, diszkrét köhögéssé álcáztam, mert bolond nevet magában nna és egy CH-s lyány canadázás után.kiss

Ideje bestimmolnunk: *Andi*, adj egy A-t a zongiból lécci,* Zsafi* olvasd a kottát, bármeliket, *Gabika* dugd be a füled, hangot ki, *Jodika* ereszd el magad és mindent bele, kontrázz ahogy a torkodon kifér, *Atom* ne állj vigyázban, nem zászlófelvonás, csak rúdtánc, vállalom, hogy tercelek.

*Melitta* lécci hozd a füldugókat és a gyengébb idegzetűeknek annyi piát, amitől kibírják a produkciót. 

Meglátjátok gyönyörű lesz!: Egy cica 2 cica...(Zumba!)


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 13)

Sch.E. írta:


> Kár, hogy nem láttátok, tegnap a fürdőszobában eszembe jutottak a duci és a h.mosó szövegek és gurgulázva nevettem, de hogy a férjem ne gondolja, hogy elmentek otthonról, diszkrét köhögéssé álcáztam, mert bolond nevet magában nna és egy CH-s lyány canadázás után.kiss
> 
> Ideje bestimmolnunk: *Andi*, adj egy A-t a zongiból lécci,* Zsafi* olvasd a kottát, bármeliket, *Gabika* dugd be a füled, hangot ki, *Jodika* ereszd el magad és mindent bele, kontrázz ahogy a torkodon kifér, *Atom* ne állj vigyázban, nem zászlófelvonás, csak rúdtánc, vállalom, hogy tercelek.
> 
> ...



módosítás: a fülemet nem én kell bedugjam, hanem Ti


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 13)

nem lenne eccerűbb csak ülni osztvedelnííí??? ki mit.


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Január 13)

Sch.E. írta:


> *
> 
> Atom* ne állj vigyázban, nem zászlófelvonás, csak rúdtánc, vállalom, hogy tercelek.
> 
> ...


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 13)

AndiC írta:


> nem lenne eccerűbb csak ülni osztvedelnííí??? ki mit.


há dehonnem, oszt vedelés közbe majcsak eszünkbejut valami kultúrműsor


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Január 13)

kgabi0507 írta:


> há dehonnem, oszt vedelés közbe majcsak eszünkbejut valami kultúrműsor




Ahaaa, mer ez ígyen szokott lenni ja...józanul halványlila dunszt se nincs, oszt maj 3 ezreléknél megvilágosodunk.... na az lesz ám a kulturális ötletek tárháza.... üvegpörgetés, sztrippóker, /kártyát viszem, cinkeltek, tehát viszem a szemüvegem is... / aztán seggberúgósdi, 4 ezreléknél ugyan ez fél lábon, és még ezernyi más....hallottam már ilyenekről....


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 13)

atomvakond írta:


> /kártyát viszem, cinkeltek, tehát viszem a szemüvegem is... /



hozott kártyával is cinkelünk az jó ha hozol szemcsit, abban tükröződik a lapjárás, de aszongya a népszava is hogy próba-cseresznye, mi megpróbálunk csalni (sikerül) te megpróbálsz nyerni (nem sikerül) oszt fizethecc cseresznyével

egye kukac, a saját részemről lemondok, mert utálom a cserikólát, maradok a lájtosnál


----------



## GJodie (2012 Január 13)

kgabi0507 írta:


> há dehonnem, oszt vedelés közbe majcsak eszünkbejut valami kultúrműsor




Ajajaj... gond van. Én Anti is vagyok, nemcsak Jodie 
Semminemű agyra káros italfélét nem fogyasztok... azt mondták egyszer az okosok, hogy az agysejtek egy bizonyos kor után úgyis naponta ezrével elhaláloznak, így aztán nem szeretném felgyorsítani a folyamatot. 
Akkor ez a kocsma mostantól számomra kultúrkocsma lesz... majd kulturáltan nézem (és jókat röhögök) az állapototok javulásán... mert az italfélék százalékos arányának növekedésével egyenes arányban gondolom a kedvetek is felfelé változik majd.  Azért a rudas táncot fájlalnám... ha elmaradna.


----------



## cat34 (2012 Január 13)

Én Anti is vagyok, nemcsak Jodie :wink:

Jól van, akkor nem vagyok egyedül Mondjuk anti éppen nem, de ahogy a duciban is írtam: 2 dl évente. Azt is a körömlakk kategóriából. Nem bírom az erős piát.

Látom kórust is alakítottatok. Sacc/kb. 22 évvel ezelőtt tag lehettem volna. Kórustag voltam. Szoprán. \\m/Aztán mutálni kezdett a hangom és repültem a kórusból.


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 13)

sebaj, Antik is járhatnak korcsmába, nem? valahun nekünk is köll szocijalizáni!


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Január 13)

kgabi0507 írta:


> hozott kártyával is cinkelünk az jó ha hozol szemcsit, abban tükröződik a lapjárás, de aszongya a népszava is hogy próba-cseresznye, mi megpróbálunk csalni (sikerül) te megpróbálsz nyerni (nem sikerül) oszt fizethecc cseresznyével
> 
> egye kukac, a saját részemről lemondok, mert utálom a cserikólát, maradok a lájtosnál




Amatőrnek nézel kis csitring...? menet közben újra czinkelem a Ti czinkelt lapjaitokat, és veszítetek... a szemcsim meg dijoptriás, nem tükrözős, mesterlövész távlátó, célkereszttel... úgyhogy rajtam marad ruci.... oszt hogy Ti miben lejtitek majd a Hétfágyol táncot, az nem is kérdés...7 fátyolban....


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 13)

Kártyázni pediglenn nemtudok! Én a szólótáncot akarom látniiiiiii.....


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 13)

*Lánykák, Atom!* Antit mellőzhetjük, ettől a pijától nem fogunk hányni és a fejünk sem kóvályog az tuti! Lényeg, hogy jól érezzük magunkat!
Szavazzunk! Ezennel szavazok a kórusra és a rúdtáncra! (És legalább itt hordhasam a körömcepellőt 15cm tűsarokkal, pirossan!!!:.. szoknyát hordok bringán issss!!! Farmerszoknyát, szűkös,dejó.

Amúgy pedig mossatok fel, lehúztam egy komoly műszakot a konyhában és az utolsó falatig elpusztították a rakott krumplimat, igaz, mennyei volt, átjött a lányom, bátyám, itthon a fiam, férjem, barátosné = 6 fő. Holnap marhahúslevesre vagyok ítélve. 

*CAT*! Jó ötlet volt a rakott kolompér, azt hittem holnapra is marad, *ez volt a hiba a számításomban!!!*kiss


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 13)

minekis a kultúrműsor egy korcsmába??? pijaköll. 
Zsafikám, megtanulunk pókerolni??


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 13)

Joóóó!kiss az hasonlít a Fekete Petire? amellik zacskókatt puffaszt ...kiss


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 13)

Zsafi írta:


> Joóóó!kiss az hasonlít a Fekete Petire? amellik zacskókatt puffaszt ...kiss



fixhogyaaaz!!! mernemvetkőzőőőős. neeemnem.
majjókatpukkasztunk vagypuffasztunk...hehe... vanpuffkám.


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 13)

Sch.E. írta:


> *Lánykák, Atom!* Antit mellőzhetjük, ettől a pijától nem fogunk hányni és a fejünk sem kóvályog az tuti! Lényeg, hogy jól érezzük magunkat!
> Szavazzunk! Ezennel szavazok a kórusra és a rúdtáncra! (És legalább itt hordhasam a körömcepellőt 15cm tűsarokkal, pirossan!!!:.. szoknyát hordok bringán issss!!! Farmerszoknyát, szűkös,dejó.
> 
> Amúgy pedig mossatok fel, lehúztam egy komoly műszakot a konyhában és az utolsó falatig elpusztították a rakott krumplimat, igaz, mennyei volt, átjött a lányom, bátyám, itthon a fiam, férjem, barátosné = 6 fő. Holnap marhahúslevesre vagyok ítélve.
> ...



jó lenne holnapra még egy adag rakottaskolompér, finom kis kolbikarikákkal, asse baj, ha tejfel helyett kolbászzsírral locsoljuk meg... arra jól csúszna a lé itt a dühöngőben...


----------



## misslaura (2012 Január 13)

AndiC írta:


> minekis a kultúrműsor egy korcsmába??? pijaköll.
> Zsafikám, megtanulunk pókerolni??


 
na ezaz , minekis ? mer a többsig csak piálni akar , oszt hiába mondom nekik kell a kultura is meg minden , de nemtugyák mi az 
meg aztismongyák minekaz ,meg a multkor aztis mota az egyik matroz , félre beszilsz te jány ? mer ha tulsokat tud az ember a se jo !......... jolvanna megyek mán


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 13)

kgabi0507 írta:


> jó lenne holnapra még egy adag rakottaskolompér, finom kis kolbikarikákkal, asse baj, ha tejfel helyett kolbászzsírral locsoljuk meg... arra jól csúszna a lé itt a dühöngőben...


Én ebből a kolbászt szívesen kieszegetem...kiss


----------



## Melitta (2012 Január 13)

Kene valami jo kis piat kotyvasztani ami "Canadahun" vedjegyre hallgatna es olyan jo kerites szaggato lenne ,hogy innen ki ne tudjon senki jozanul tamolyogni.
Par receptet mellekelek............


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 14)

Melitta írta:


> Kene valami jo kis piat kotyvasztani ami "Canadahun" vedjegyre hallgatna es olyan jo kerites szaggato lenne ,hogy innen ki ne tudjon senki jozanul tamolyogni.
> Par receptet mellekelek............


Nagyon jó, láttam az ATV-n! Gáliczos mézes kék, testes pálinyka rókás rézelejével, csernobili robbantóssal. 50L rendelve!
Calgonból a pálinkázó tovább él!


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 14)

kgabi0507 írta:


> jó lenne holnapra még egy adag rakottaskolompér, finom kis kolbikarikákkal, asse baj, ha tejfel helyett kolbászzsírral locsoljuk meg... arra jól csúszna a lé itt a dühöngőben...


Mindmegették! Holnap hozok husilevest csigatésztával. Remélem TH is itt lesz már!kiss


----------



## Melitta (2012 Január 14)

A rezgalicos pajinka nem lenne rossz ,mert legalabb tudjuk mitol doglik a legy.


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 14)

Csak beugrottam öt percre, hoztam organikus agávés röviditalt Evapatocsnakk, vagyakimégg szereti és ad az egésségre 

, kiteszem a tálcát az tarka mindenfélével (demindegésségess!) 

. meg egy rövid táncot iss megnézekk, bár nemtom hovavitte Atom a rudat, és a macska bisztoss Melitta gáliczos kékjétől lett illy vidámm 

...
Közbe mégeggylegénny jelentkezett 

...AndiCkám, rázodmára kifordított párnákatt?? kisskiss
Mármennemiss kell...a férjem ittazablakknáll és kikell slisszollnomm...kiss


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 14)

párizsi zőőődről tudok, de gálizcos kéééék???


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 14)

Azt hallottam van sramli, csak nem? 
Atom táncol már? Lemaradtam? 
Kérnék egy kis rézangyalát! Köcce!


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 14)

hunnét a sramli? miaza sramli?? ihajcsuhaj?
Atom tán visszavonult. aszonta nem hozza ránk. a rontást.


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 14)

A sramli naggyon jó, Apukám zenéje, lehet rá zumbázni, mi úgy mondjuk a sógorék dáridója, most már én is szeretem!kiss 
Atom dancingja akkor kimarad? Húúúúúúúúú! Egész nap erre készülte! Óóóóóóóóóóóóóóó! És a kornyika is kimarad?


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 14)

Zsafi írta:


> *
> sramli-zene*
> 
> Osztrák eredetû szórakoztató zenei mûfaj.
> ...


 Zsafi gyors vagy, mint a villám! Szóval sramlizunk?kiss I M Á D O M !!!! Fölveszem a drindli ruhám piros cepellővel!


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 14)

Sch.E. írta:


> Azt hallottam van sramli, csak nem?
> Atom táncol már? Lemaradtam?
> Kérnék egy kis rézangyalát! Köcce!


 
jajj jajj halottam a segélyeskijáltást...hogy hiányadatott a bulájban...oszt küdöm is má a galambosgsllel




remélem csak eléglészen

oszt hamán magasan lesz a paci farzsebje azzalkoholtó...ráadásnak ehun a segedelmes ágyas






azé igyekezzetek má elérni azzutolsó




indulás előtt


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 14)

mutassatokmár egy ilyen nótát csajok, a sramlit. stramm??

jaa, látommár, hallgatom iss. erre akartok tik dancingolni?? erre csak döcögni lehet...
még kornyikálni se. csak köhögni.


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 14)

(#2986) 
Na végre! (Arról nem is beszélve, hogy megint hívnak, és a férjem a hátam mögött kacag, mert korcsmába illő jelzőket használok a netre, ami VACAKOL VELEMMM (MÉGNEMRENDESS)
Jaéssidehozta a kávét (hogy kijózanoggyakk, nagyonn szarkassztikus, demenemmkellmárr...)
De leszerződtem nektek ezt a zenekarrt 

(Andi! mégissrázd ki a kisspárnákatt, nem elég nekik a levess!!!)
kisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskiss


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 14)

TH6777 írta:


> jajj jajj halottam a segélyeskijáltást...hogy hiányadatott a bulájban...oszt küdöm is má a galambosgsllel
> 
> 
> 
> ...





AndiC írta:


> mutassatokmár egy ilyen nótát csajok, a sramlit. stramm??
> 
> jaa, látommár, hallgatom iss. erre akartok tik dancingolni?? erre csak döcögni lehet...
> még kornyikálni se. csak köhögni.



Jajmégfelhajjtok eggyel ebből a finooomságbóllkiss mielőtt kirángatnak a korcsmából, de Erzsikiss, cép a drindli ruhácskád és AndiCkám nefelejcsd hogy a ducik csak döcögni bírnak amíg megnemzumbázzuk magunkatt kiss


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 14)

AndiC írta:


> mutassatokmár egy ilyen nótát csajok, a sramlit. stramm??
> 
> jaa, látommár, hallgatom iss. erre akartok tik dancingolni?? erre csak döcögni lehet...
> még kornyikálni se. csak köhögni.


Olan jó lehet rá zumbázni isssss

<iframe width="260" height="220" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/WLNt_c-x9c8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Mostmivan, nemtom beágyazzni, mán ennyit ittam? Még nem is látok kereszbe!


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 14)

nemteccik. nemfizetek.


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 14)

Sch.E. írta:


> A sramli naggyon jó, Apukám zenéje, lehet rá zumbázni, mi úgy mondjuk a sógorék dáridója, most már én is szeretem!kiss
> Atom dancingja akkor kimarad? Húúúúúúúúú! Egész nap erre készülte! Óóóóóóóóóóóóóóó! És a kornyika is kimarad?


Hoztam a kottákatt de srammliss nincsenn...jajj...rángattnak márrHÉÉ! vigyázva! kiömlikk a drága nedű!!!kiss


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 14)

Sch.E. írta:


> Olan jó lehet rá zumbázni isssss
> 
> <iframe width="260" height="220" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/WLNt_c-x9c8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> Mostmivan, nemtom beágyazzni, mán ennyit ittam? Még nem is látok kereszbe!



itt nem lehet beágyazni.


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 14)

Még megvárom a képet...
Puszi, jó volt Veletek, mára hazahívnak!
kiss
Ja, ha nem lehet, akkor nem várom. Jó éjt!
kiss


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 14)

puszi, nahát, dejókislánvagy!
(énisénis)


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 14)

Zsafikám aludj jól! szép álmokat! Nálunk megy egy film közben, de unom, inkább sramliznék...ha nem lehet beágyazni, akkor megvetem!kiss


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 15)

Atomunkat el se engedték a bulájba?


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 15)

Atom itt hagyott minket, mint eb a szaharát, pedig nagyon benne volt a lábában a rudtámasztás.
Mit kérsz Atom a derekadra? Voltaren, Flector, Diclofenac,Donalgin...??? Vagy valami mást?












Akarod, hogy megtapossa a hátad? kiss


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 15)

thááááájmasszáááázs





a szöszinek iss szélespántos... meg tanya... van???


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 15)

AndiC írta:


> thááááájmasszáááázs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naná! mit érnénk vele, ha felfázna és folyton kint ülne a mellékhelységben?


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 15)

oszt még attul pánikolok, mi lesz, ha szőkebombázó a ducikon át kerül a hullamosóba? akkor jobb ha nem tapossa Atombá hátát


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 15)

Macskagyökér - Valeriana officinalis 

Liget-, láp- és szurdokerdők, magas¬-kórós társulások, nedves kaszálók növénye. A jellegzetes „macska” szagú gyökeres gyök¬törzs (Valerianae rhizoma et radix) 0,2-2,0 szá¬zalék illóolajat és 0,5-1,5 százalék valepotriátot tartalmaz.
A drogot és kivonatait nyugtató ha¬tása miatt széles körűen alkalmazzák.



 

Volt egy néni, aki a barátnőm volt, nem is volt szabad néninek szólítani. 93 éves korában halt meg, nem volt beteg, elszenderedett, előre tudta, mikor fog ez megtörténni. Ezt csak úgy mesélem...
Ez a hölgy idegességre, nyugtalanságra csak macskagyökérteát ivott, meg hébe-hóba egy kis pohár pálinkát...
Tehát a valeriana officinalis NEM erre 

 való, cimboráim kiss, hanem erre: 

...kisskiss


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 15)

tudomtudomtudom!! eztet így tudommmmm valeriána. mérminden macska??


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 15)

mit kell annyit komplikálni? csak egy sima bulájt akarunk, nem macskagyökeret. Legközelebb tanyagatya, kocsmaajtó becsukva, ne érje cug a fázós derekinkat, oszt mehet a hacacáré


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Január 16)

Sch.E. írta:


> Atom itt hagyott minket, mint eb a szaharát, pedig nagyon benne volt a lábában a rudtámasztás.
> Mit kérsz Atom a derekadra? Voltaren, Flector, Diclofenac,Donalgin...??? Vagy valami mást?
> 
> 
> ...









kgabi0507 írta:


> oszt még attul pánikolok, mi lesz, ha szőkebombázó a ducikon át kerül a hullamosóba? akkor jobb ha nem tapossa Atombá hátát











Egy pöccet korán örültetek gyermekim, mert nem tűntem el, csak olyan jó magyarosan, el voltam menve hazulról, és nincs mobil nettem, de má itt is vagyok...most azon agyalok hogy mellikszépséget válasszam....


----------



## cat34 (2012 Január 16)

Melitta írta:


> Kene valami jo kis piat kotyvasztani ami "Canadahun" vedjegyre hallgatna es olyan jo kerites szaggato lenne ,hogy innen ki ne tudjon senki jozanul tamolyogni.


 
Nekem egyszer kevertek egy koktélt. Volt benne: *fütyülős barack pálinka, fehérrum, és rostos őszibaracklé*. Nagyon fincsi volt. El is neveztük mókuskoktélnak.


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 16)

cat34 írta:


> Nekem egyszer kevertek egy koktélt. Volt benne: *fütyülős barack pálinka, fehérrum, és rostos őszibaracklé*. Nagyon fincsi volt. El is neveztük mókuskoktélnak.


miért? ugrálni lehet a fákon tőle?


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 16)

mér fütyülős egy barackpálinka  
pálinka kell ahhoz, hogy profimódon fütyülj?


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 16)

AndiC írta:


> mér fütyülős egy barackpálinka
> pálinka kell ahhoz, hogy profimódon fütyülj?



nem, répa legalábbis a kiskorúakat ezzel akarják hülyíteni a régimódi szülők, nagyszülők, így próbálják őket rábírni arra, hogy némi répaformájú vitamint vigyenek be a szervezetükbe
Nálunk 50%-os sikere volt a módszernek, az egyik még elhitte, a másik nem. Fütyülni meg mindkettő tud


----------



## cat34 (2012 Január 16)

kgabi0507 írta:


> miért? ugrálni lehet a fákon tőle?


 
Nem. Mivel a cucc annyira finom és itatja magát, észre sem veszed és már fejreálltál. Hogy ezt elkerüld, van egy mondás (legalábbis nálunk): ne igyál annyit Misimókus. Na innen a mókuskoktél elnevezés.kiss



AndiC írta:


> mér fütyülős egy barackpálinka
> pálinka kell ahhoz, hogy profimódon fütyülj?


 
Talán Zwack-papa tudja a választ


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 16)

most kérdezzem Zwack-papát?? hátmán senkisetuggya???
hogy miafrásztól fütyülős egy pájinkaaa???


----------



## cat34 (2012 Január 16)

Jó vanno!

Megkérdeztem google barátomat és ezt találtam:

*Mitol futyulos a palinka? *









A fütyülős pálinka eredete a fütyülős üvegre vezethető vissza, melynek legfőbb jellemzője, hogy nyaka lényegesen nagyobb, mint maga a teste. Egyfelől a nyakban összegyűlt illatminta lehetővé teszi a pálinka minőségének ellenőrzését, másfelől kiváló ivó alkalmatosságként szolgál a zsúfolt kocsmákban, ahol a 18-19. században terjedt el.Ez így mind rendben van, no de mitől fütyülős ez az üveg?Balázs Géza Pálinka című könyvében 2 magyarázatot található.
1. Az üveg fogyasztás közben fütyülő hangot adott ki.
2. Amikor kiürült az üveg a vendégek abba belefújva füttyel jelezték a kocsmárosnak, hogy jöhet a következő dózis.
Eleinte egyébként bort, majd borpárlatot töltöttek bele, később vált csak jellemzővé a pálinka.
A Kecskeméti fütyülős pálinka a leghíresebb. Hagyományosan sárgabarackból készítik.


:..:kiss


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 16)

köszönöm szépen.  kiss
nnacsajok, ilyenpájinkától füttykonczertet rendezhetünk.
természetesen míg Atom (drágajóbarátunkGabikörösztapja) a csajok között válogat.
elméjjjülten. :shock:


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 16)

AndiC írta:


> köszönöm szépen.  kiss
> nnacsajok, ilyenpájinkától füttykonczertet rendezhetünk.
> természetesen míg Atom (drágajóbarátunkGabikörösztapja) a csajok között válogat.
> elméjjjülten. :shock:



hááát, a csajválasztás nem opcijonális... ahogy rudastáncol, úgy kap csajt


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 16)

kgabi0507 írta:


> hááát, a csajválasztás nem opcijonális... ahogy rudastáncol, úgy kap csajt



aha. hát ez gáz.  tehát nem választhat. elméjjjülten.
akkor hogy fogunk mi észrevétlenül feltűűűűnésnélkül ihajcsuhajozni??


----------



## cat34 (2012 Január 16)

kgabi0507 írta:


> hááát, a csajválasztás nem opcijonális... ahogy rudastáncol, úgy kap csajt


 
Mármint így?



 


 8)


----------



## cat34 (2012 Január 16)

AndiC írta:


> aha. hát ez gáz.  tehát nem választhat. elméjjjülten.
> akkor hogy fogunk mi észrevétlenül feltűűűűnésnélkül ihajcsuhajozni??


 

Sehogy. Lehet, hogy pontosan ez a lényeg


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 16)

AndiC írta:


> aha. hát ez gáz.  tehát nem választhat. elméjjjülten.
> akkor hogy fogunk mi észrevétlenül feltűűűűnésnélkül ihajcsuhajozni??



jólbezárjuk a kocsmaajtót, ne hallaccoggyonki a banzáj. Tanyatündért Atombá ölébe ültettyük, szegény Atombá mindent megenged nekünk, csak szeggyük le a tündérkét róla


----------



## cat34 (2012 Január 16)

HUHÚÚÚÚÚÚÚÚÚ Csajok! Mit találtam!!!!!!

















Atomvakond is valami ilyesmit csinál?


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Január 16)

AndiC írta:


> köszönöm szépen.  kiss
> nnacsajok, ilyenpájinkától füttykonczertet rendezhetünk.
> természetesen míg Atom (drágajóbarátunkGabikörösztapja) a csajok között válogat.
> elméjjjülten. :shock:



De még mennyire mélyülten.........




kgabi0507 írta:


> hááát, a csajválasztás nem opcijonális... ahogy rudastáncol, úgy kap csajt



Mi az hogy nem opcionális...? nekem választójogom vagyon és slussszz...
még hogy nem opcionális....?!




AndiC írta:


> aha. hát ez gáz.  tehát nem választhat. elméjjjülten.
> akkor hogy fogunk mi észrevétlenül feltűűűűnésnélkül ihajcsuhajozni??



Nem jött be a trójai hintaló.... a nagy tesó mindent lát...





kgabi0507 írta:


> jólbezárjuk a kocsmaajtót, ne hallaccoggyonki a banzáj. Tanyatündért Atombá ölébe ültettyük, szegény Atombá mindent megenged nekünk, csak szeggyük le a tündérkét róla



Egy klasszikus kérdés.."Tésis, jányom csitring...?"  na kimondta...? semmi cooltúra, csak a buli...?




cat34 írta:


> HUHÚÚÚÚÚÚÚÚÚ Csajok! Mit találtam!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




fotoshopp, illet én is tudok.., még különebbet is...


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 16)

kgabi0507 írta:


> jólbezárjuk a kocsmaajtót, ne hallaccoggyonki a banzáj. Tanyatündért Atombá ölébe ültettyük, szegény Atombá mindent megenged nekünk, csak szeggyük le a tündérkét róla


aha. arra gondoltál aki a dögöscuccnaciba akarja magát préselni?
egen. úgy nézki elégnehéz.
merszerintem a másikat (a dudatarisnyásat) nemhinném hogy leszedetné...



atomvakond írta:


> fotoshopp, illet én is tudok.., még különebbet is...


lássuk:


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 16)

cat34 írta:


> HUHÚÚÚÚÚÚÚÚÚ Csajok! Mit találtam!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Elalélok! *Cat*, merre tanáltad? Van többis???? Amindenit!
*Atom*, tényleg azt a dudásat választottad??????? szilikonos ám! A préselős nem az, totál természetes anyagbul van nekije mindene, jó egy kicsit sok, nem mondom,* de bio !!!!!!!
*


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Január 16)

Sch.E. írta:


> Elalélok! *Cat*, merre tanáltad? Van többis???? Amindenit!
> *Atom*, tényleg azt a dudásat választottad??????? szilikonos ám! A préselős nem az, totál természetes anyagbul van nekije mindene, jó egy kicsit sok, nem mondom,* de bio !!!!!!!
> *




Nem választottam, mer nekem már van párom, életem nagy szerelme, és értelme, csak rávilágítottam arra hogy amennyiben igen , akkor maj én döntök....


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 16)

Sch.E. írta:


> Elalélok! *Cat*, merre tanáltad? Van többis???? Amindenit!
> *Atom*, tényleg azt a dudásat választottad??????? szilikonos ám! A préselős nem az, totál természetes anyagbul van nekije mindene, jó egy kicsit sok, nem mondom,* de bio !!!!!!!
> *



röpködősótröpködősóóót!!!

a szilikonnya oszthamar elpukkanhat. mint a lufi. 
kiütheti a szemed. 
Atomdrága, mi eztet nemakarhattyuk!!!



atomvakond írta:


> Nem választottam, mer nekem már van párom, életem nagy szerelme, és értelme, csak rávilágítottam arra hogy amennyiben igen , akkor maj én döntök....



tuggyuk drágaszág, ne hangoztassadmánannyit, mer a végén gyanús lesz.


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 16)

haliiii...no csak beudgrottam a spilbe szanaszéjjel nézdegéni...

ma sajnos megérkezett a 7végi bulájotok számlája...csatolványosként valami ducipaparazzifotós álltali képetekkel




kisérgetve.... plusz zstonyért persze...oszt

egésznapom elmendegét mire



elütetgétem a bulájotokra valót

no majd holnap gyüvök addig locsibálom a zséfákat


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 16)

TH6777 írta:


> ma sajnos megérkezett a 7végi bulájotok számlája...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dlágaszágunk, olllyan jó, hogy gondoskocc rólunk, hálából én iss küldökk egy-kétt fotótt, amit a lesisekk itthagytakk, azelőbb találtam rájuk...

 

 sajna, nekem korán el kellett mennem, mera férjem elrángatott éss vendégeinkk iss vótak otthun, s kérdezgették már, holagazdasszony...de haloottam, a jányok széttsramliztákk a cipellőikett, ezért most különösen felbátorodván nagylelkűségeden a locsolás mián (meg Andi bugyellárissát iss megtanátam a pultalatt - hogykerűtt oda?!kiss 

 így ketten fizethettek de nembaj, nagylesz a számla...) szóval itt a czipellők, mermintmontam, széttáncótákk..

 


És Atomkeresztpapának iss tanátam ingyeness online táncleckéket 

kiss


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 16)

megvadulok!!! micsoda cuccok.... az a piross, mintha tükörbe néznééék...
erre inni kell. mitiss? fütyülősset...
a bugyelláris azévótott, merottfelejtettek, egen, a zasztalalatt! nemistudománpontossan, hogyaniskerültemoda.


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 16)

Neme a Pitttajicskáss okánn?!kisskiss


----------



## naivbalek (2012 Január 16)

cat34 írta:


> HUHÚÚÚÚÚÚÚÚÚ Csajok! Mit találtam!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Őt személyesen ismerem. Mennyit ér nektek a telefonszáma?


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 16)

Zsafi írta:


> Neme a Pitttajicskáss okánn?!kisskiss



nyugi csajok, pittajicskásfiút felvettük munkaszerződéssel, állandó alkalmazott lett, ő intézi a szállítást, oda-vissza, és a számlát is ő fizeti Jó lessz igy? 
Atombá, mesélj, mittucc amit a rudasfikó nem akart megmutatni?


----------



## naivbalek (2012 Január 16)

naivbalek írta:


> Őt személyesen ismerem. Mennyit ér nektek a telefonszáma?


[HIDE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwDzGJoAcYk&feature=youtu.be[/HIDE]


----------



## evapatocs (2012 Január 16)

naivbalek írta:


> **** hidden content ****


Nem semmi tornamutatvány
Ilyet még csak japán nők előadásában láttam.

A rúd-tánc szerintem jobban állt neki! Vagy csak rudat tornázott?


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 17)

naivbalek írta:


> Őt személyesen ismerem. Mennyit ér nektek a telefonszáma?


Megáll az eszem, eddig merre jártál?  Brad Pitt-ét is lécci!


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 17)

TH6777 írta:


> ma sajnos megérkezett a 7végi bulájotok számlája...



Ez nem járja! Alig vótunk és alig fogysztottunk, Most valljam be azt a pár liter tőzegteát???? A fütyülős barackot nem is láttam, nemtom honnan került elő!??? 
Zsafikám köszönet a cipellőkért, a sramliban lekopott az enyim sarka!


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Január 17)

AndiC írta:


> röpködősótröpködősóóót!!!
> 
> a szilikonnya oszthamar elpukkanhat. mint a lufi.
> kiütheti a szemed.
> ...




Teljesen elérzékenyültem ezen a nagy aggódáson, hogy kinemá verje a szemem a szilikonbomba.... párásodik a szemem...( igaz én a Titanicon is végig sírtam) nem, nem a félelemtől amikor süllyedt, nem vótam ott, hanem a film nézése közben....
nem gyanús de nem ám...majd a párom is meg erősíti ezt, de előbb a csadorhoz kell hozzászoknia, mer azt mondja nem lát ki rajta rendesen...


----------



## cat34 (2012 Január 17)

Sch.E. írta:


> Elalélok! *Cat*, merre tanáltad? Van többis???? Amindenit!
> *Atom*, tényleg azt a dudásat választottad??????? szilikonos ám! A préselős nem az, totál természetes anyagbul van nekije mindene, jó egy kicsit sok, nem mondom,* de bio !!!!!!!*


 
Össze-vissza kattintgattam, de itt is nézelődhetsz:

http://galeria.velvet.hu/trend/2009/07/24/dollhouse/2



naivbalek írta:


> Őt személyesen ismerem. Mennyit ér nektek a telefonszáma?


 
Hát számomra egy árva petákot sem. Sem ők, sem Brady. A szemnek kellemes, de egyébként...kiss


----------



## cat34 (2012 Január 17)

atomvakond írta:


> Teljesen elérzékenyültem ezen a nagy aggódáson, hogy kinemá verje a szemem a szilikonbomba.... párásodik a szemem...( igaz én a Titanicon is végig sírtam) nem, nem a félelemtől amikor süllyedt, nem vótam ott, hanem a film nézése közben....
> nem gyanús de nem ám...majd a párom is meg erősíti ezt, de előbb a csadorhoz kell hozzászoknia, mer azt mondja nem lát ki rajta rendesen...


 
Ezt nem értem! Most akkó érzékeny pasi vagy, vagy pedig az asszont csadorbajárató birtokló?


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 17)

annyira érzékenyen érinti, ha a zasszonyt megbámulják. azér a csador.


----------



## cat34 (2012 Január 17)

AndiC írta:


> annyira érzékenyen érinti, ha a zasszonyt megbámulják. azér a csador.


 
Mijét érinti érzékenyen? A szemecskéjét?:shock::mrgreen:


----------



## elke (2012 Január 17)

lehet az epéjét


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Január 17)

Igen nagyon es érzékeny fickó vagyok, és felvilágosult...pl. nem tiltottam el a munkától sem.... a csador meg nagyon kényelmes, pláne ha csak az van rajta....
meg itt van sekszpír, LXXV (75.) szonettje: "Csak az enyém légy! -: néha azt szeretném," .....tudom a vers folytatódik , de a mondatnak itt van vége......
na meg olyan pasmag vagyok, hogy úgy belém van zúgva, el sem tunnám veszíteni.... nem mintha akarnám....


----------



## evapatocs (2012 Január 17)

cat34 írta:


> Mijét érinti érzékenyen? A szemecskéjét?:shock::mrgreen:


 Azt mondják,hogy azon keresztül is jól lehet kukkolni!


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 17)

akkorrenbevagyon, aztatcsinájjuk, hogy elvisszük azasszonyt magunkkal.
kocsmázni. gyöhet csadorbaiss! 
majlegfejjebb megtárgyajjuk a heti menüdet.
iss.


----------



## miracle5 (2012 Január 17)

ebbeja virtuális korcsmába necsak a csadoron akadjon fel a szemikénk 






hogy felmelegedjen mert nem használtaja csadort 






ésatisztes korcsmalátogatók örömére fogyasztási célbólajándékolva


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 17)

ejjnye *miracle*deberobbantáááál





a csakbakancsosmegszárnyas leánka vagy fiúka


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 17)

Kitérdekel hogy lányvagy fijjú, hozott tekillát és ez a fő. Telik a raktár, hamár kiürítettétek szombaton miután engem hazarángattak...kiss


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 17)

Zsafi írta:


> Kitérdekel hogy lányvagy fijjú, hozott tekillát és ez a fő. Telik a raktár, hamár kiürítettétek szombaton miután engem hazarángattak...kiss



merbánatunkban. azér. nagybánatunkban igen, kényetelenek voltunk.
azóta tudok fötyölni. aha. :111:


----------



## miracle5 (2012 Január 17)

AndiC írta:


> ejjnye *miracle*deberobbantáááál
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ugyláttam soka kocsmatőtelékes hölgyecske hátosztán hólapátosangyalfijút hoztam igazhagynemi kivannivalót maga utan a feneke dekitérdekel ha ellapáoljaahavat


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 17)

Csadorban nem lehet sramlizni...jololuli tirilahíííííííí, nekem kellenek azok a telefonszámok csakazértis holului jalalili hú, még mindig esik a hóóóóóóóó hulululikiss
Rúdtánc nélkül nem buli a buli! tililijouli hóóóóóóóóóó!


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Január 17)

Zsafi írta:


> Kitérdekel hogy lányvagy fijjú, hozott tekillát és ez a fő. Telik a raktár, hamár kiürítettétek szombaton miután engem hazarángattak...kiss



Szerintem hölgy,(mármint miracle, a zangyal meg pasmag, mer csak így van értelme) és ahogy Hamlet mondá "Ez visszadöbbent ", most úgy mondanám hogy lehidalok.... ennyi nő iszik, vagy a férfiak álszentek...? mer elkezdtem a zujjaimon számolni,és rádöbbentem, /DÖBB/ kisebbségben vagyok nem is kicsit...
De azé lehetnék én a főnök...? gesztus a kisebbségnek, és akkor a csadort sem erőltetem....


----------



## miracle5 (2012 Január 17)

Legyé a pultos *Atom De Vakond Lovagi Uraság és Szultáni *(nemherélt) *Háremőr*
dejakkor oszjál virtuál piát nesajnáld mert aszemikénk kiszárad a virtuál alkoholizálásokba :-D


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Január 17)

Sch.E. írta:


> Csadorban nem lehet sramlizni...jololuli tirilahíííííííí, nekem kellenek azok a telefonszámok csakazértis holului jalalili hú, még mindig esik a hóóóóóóóó hulululikiss
> Rúdtánc nélkül nem buli a buli! tililijouli hóóóóóóóóóó!



Erzsikém, mi van Véled, leragadtál a szilveszternél, vagy a hétvégi szürcsölés még mindig hat....? kiss
csadorban lehet sramlizni, kipróbáltam, tudod voltam má majnem szerzetes....


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 17)

AndiC írta:


> ejjnye *miracle*deberobbantáááál
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
oszt mán igen jórobbanytbeeee...má megint homálossoslátásod a bulájhatása ide vezetgél...
sztán öblögessémákortyok sokaságát azzajándékábó...oszt tisztábban lától...


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Január 17)

miracle5 írta:


> Legyé a pultos *Atom De Vakond Lovagi Uraság és Szultáni *(nemherélt) *Háremőr*
> dejakkor oszjál virtuál piát nesajnáld mert aszemikénk kiszárad a virtuál alkoholizálásokba :-D




Na lássák a többi Hölgyek, hogy van Aki még ismeri a zudvari tikettet, jelesül* miracle Úrhölgy*....
pultos nem akarok lenni mer azt sokszor megverik...


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 17)

Csador és csuha azon kívül, hogy ápol, sokk mindent el is takarr (nem részletezem, mert joó kisleánka vagyok ) kiss


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 17)

téllegtakar, hakicsihanaggy... mitüllátok tisztánn??


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 17)

Sch.E. írta:


> Csadorban nem lehet sramlizni...jololuli tirilahíííííííí, nekem kellenek azok a telefonszámok csakazértis holului jalalili hú, még mindig esik a hóóóóóóóó hulululikiss
> Rúdtánc nélkül nem buli a buli! tililijouli hóóóóóóóóóó!


 
azé Barátom igen érdekeseskibenézeteslenne itten csadorosba..
amikó is Ő a bulájbanzájszivkircsije





sztán hibavanazadásodban...ez a sokhóóóóloooluuuuilllóhóóó nem inkább a jodlistiroliegyveleges


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 17)

TH6777 írta:


> sztán hibavanazadásodban...ez a sokhóóóóloooluuuuilllóhóóó nem inkább a jodlistiroliegyveleges


Lehet, de sramlit tánczolunk rá, a tiroliak isss, joluili hittirijja húúúúúúúúú, nem döczögős, nehogymá berozsdássodjunk, jilili húúúúú, még mindig esik a hóóóóóóóóóó és nem sül a hurkám hoppá!


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 17)

atomvakond írta:


> Na lássák a többi Hölgyek, hogy van Aki még ismeri a zudvari tikettet, jelesül* miracle Úrhölgy*....
> pultos nem akarok lenni mer azt sokszor megverik...


Ne is!!!! Rúdtánczos ! Azt szerssük! hololi jililui hóóóóóóóó


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 17)

merrement *naivbalek*... tuggya a telefonszámokat... leitassuk.


----------



## cat34 (2012 Január 17)

AndiC írta:


> ejjnye *miracle*deberobbantáááál
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Egyértelműen fiúka. Honnan tudni? A derék- és csípőbőség = . 
A nőciknél a csípő és a derék eltérő kiss.



atomvakond írta:


> Szerintem hölgy,(mármint miracle, a zangyal meg pasmag, mer csak így van értelme) és ahogy Hamlet mondá "Ez visszadöbbent ", most úgy mondanám hogy lehidalok.... ennyi nő iszik, vagy a férfiak álszentek...? mer elkezdtem a zujjaimon számolni,és rádöbbentem, /DÖBB/ kisebbségben vagyok nem is kicsit...
> De azé lehetnék én a főnök...? gesztus a kisebbségnek, és akkor a csadort sem erőltetem....


 
Te mostan panaszkodol, vagy dicsekedel?





Ja nem is, megvan



! Úgy teszel, mintha panaszkodnál, nehogy a zasszonka rájöjjön a turpisságra



.


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 17)

aki itt virtuálisan pijálgat, az nem is iszik igazibul.... 

angyalkánk természetesen fijúka, magyarázat öncenzúrázva


----------



## miracle5 (2012 Január 17)

nadeja férfijak se kutyákok





mit is mondott azasszony????








ezttette elviselni csakis némi ivászattal lehet innen kikérhetitek a májderegenerálósat


----------



## cat34 (2012 Január 17)




----------



## naivbalek (2012 Január 17)

AndiC írta:


> merrement *naivbalek*... tuggya a telefonszámokat... leitassuk.



Nem vicceltem, őt tényleg ismerem. Jelenleg egy amerikai hajón dolgozik, április környékén jön haza, Magyarországra.

Szeretem a bodzás fütyülős limonádét. :34::222::111:


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 18)

naivbalek írta:


> Nem vicceltem, őt tényleg ismerem. Jelenleg egy amerikai hajón dolgozik, április környékén jön haza, Magyarországra.
> 
> Szeretem a bodzás fütyülős limonádét. :34::222::111:



Kedves Naivbalek, annyi fütyülős bodzás limonádét kapsz, amennyit csak akarsz, írom a listám telefonszám ügyben: Brad Pitt a Blöffből, Alain Delon 40 évesen, Mel Gibi a Braveheartból lóháton, Keanu Reeves a Mátrixból, Richard Gere barna hajjal (nemfesstett) és a barátnőmnek Kevin Costner (nem kopaszon) Kösz! kiss:656:


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Január 18)

Sch.E. írta:


> Kedves Naivbalek, annyi fütyülős bodzás limonádét kapsz, amennyit csak akarsz, írom a listám telefonszám ügyben: Brad Pitt a Blöffből, Alain Delon 40 évesen, Mel Gibi a Braveheartból lóháton, Keanu Reeves a Mátrixból, Richard Gere barna hajjal (nemfesstett) és a barátnőmnek Kevin Costner (nem kopaszon) Kösz! kiss:656:




Ejha, de jó erőben vagy Erzsikém........kiss na nem irigylem ám Tőled, pláne hogy pasmagok...


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 18)

atomvakond írta:


> Ejha, de jó erőben vagy Erzsikém........kiss na nem irigylem ám Tőled, pláne hogy pasmagok...


Gondoltam a többiekre is, osztozunk a javakon!kiss


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 18)

Sch.E. írta:


> Gondoltam a többiekre is, osztozunk a javakon!kiss



javaslom Klóni Gyurit még, na meg a BanderászTónit... hozhattya a Melánijáját is, merazasztán tud rendesen pijálni....
BredPityu jöhet talicskázni, de a gebéjét, azt az EnzselinaZsolit ne hozza, mert nem való az a rendes ducik közé


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 18)

nekem csak a sanyiköll. a koneri. jóvanna, vénvén, de HMMM!!!


----------



## cat34 (2012 Január 18)

atomvakond írta:


> Ejha, de jó erőben vagy Erzsikém........kiss na nem irigylem ám Tőled, pláne hogy *pasmagok*...


 
EGYETÉRTEK!!!!


Sch.E. írta:


> Gondoltam a többiekre is, osztozunk a javakon!kiss


 
Az én ízlésemnek túúúúúúúl jófiúkák de azért nagyon aris vagykiss 


AndiC írta:


> nekem csak a sanyiköll. a koneri. jóvanna, vénvén, de HMMM!!!


 
Alakul, alakul. Egyébként pediglen öreg kecske, nem vén kecske.

Az én favoritom(jaim): Alex O'loughlin, Dolph Lundgen, Jason Statham. \\m/ :656: \\m/ :656:. Na ők nem csupán egyetlen petákot, de még úgy sacc/kb . 3 hónap ajtócsapkodást is megérnek


----------



## naivbalek (2012 Január 18)

Sch.E. írta:


> Kedves Naivbalek, annyi fütyülős bodzás limonádét kapsz, amennyit csak akarsz, írom a listám telefonszám ügyben: Brad Pitt a Blöffből, Alain Delon 40 évesen, Mel Gibi a Braveheartból lóháton, Keanu Reeves a Mátrixból, Richard Gere barna hajjal (nemfesstett) és a barátnőmnek Kevin Costner (nem kopaszon) Kösz! kiss:656:



Nem találom az időkibővitő-időgépem slusszkulcsát...


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Január 19)

naivbalek írta:


> Nem találom az időkibővitő-időgépem slusszkulcsát...





Hahahahaha, csajóczák most rápacsáltatok, nem kaptok senkit...:4:....sok pad között a fődre estetek... most akkó itt a zalkalom a búfelejtős fütyülősözésre....:111:


----------



## cat34 (2012 Január 19)

naivbalek írta:


> Nem találom az időkibővitő-időgépem slusszkulcsát...


 
No Te is csak az ígéret főggye vagy...



atomvakond írta:


> Hahahahaha, csajóczák most rápacsáltatok, nem kaptok senkit...:4:....sok pad között a fődre estetek... most akkó itt a zalkalom a búfelejtős fütyülősözésre....:111:


Gyertek csajok igyuk le magunkat a sárga fődig





és nyugalom, nem kell félni, ha elfogy, több is van belőle, ahonnan ez jött...kiss


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 19)

cat34 írta:


> No Te is csak az ígéret főggye vagy...
> 
> 
> Gyertek csajok igyuk le magunkat a sárga fődig
> ...


 

ja mindig a csalogatásosazzivásra...:lol:..oszt még ahogy nézem kiseheverészteda7végikocsmabulájt


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 19)

no hoztam mán a krimóba egy kis zenebonát...

[HIDE]
http://youtu.be/ONwyD58-fPw
[/HIDE]


----------



## gledag (2012 Január 19)

Kulcs nélkül is működik. Itt a megoldás.


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 19)

gledag írta:


> Kulcs nélkül is működik. Itt a megoldás.


 Ez esetben...

...őt kérem...

 , de ilyen állapotban, amilyen ezen a képen!!:shock:kiss


----------



## cat34 (2012 Január 19)

TH6777 írta:


> no hoztam mán a krimóba egy kis zenebonát...
> 
> **** hidden content ****


 
Jesszus! Még pasiban is ronda a részeg, de nőben...

Emlékeztek arra a filmre, mikor az állatok ettek a gyümölcsből és betintáztak









? Nos itt van:

http://indavideo.hu/video/RESZEGES_ALLATOK


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 19)

naivbalek írta:


> Nem találom az időkibővitő-időgépem slusszkulcsát...


Slusszkulcs! Valljuk be kislisszoltál a kötelezettségek alól, legalább azt az egy telefonszámot tennéd közzé, ami elérhető....!?kiss


atomvakond írta:


> Hahahahaha, csajóczák most rápacsáltatok, nem kaptok senkit...:4:....sok pad között a fődre estetek...:razz: most akkó itt a zalkalom a búfelejtős fütyülősözésre....:111:


Te kis kárörvendő! Miért issss?kiss


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 19)

cat34 írta:


> Jesszus! Még pasiban is ronda a részeg, de nőben...
> 
> Emlékeztek arra a filmre, mikor az állatok ettek a gyümölcsből és betintáztak
> 
> ...


Sivatagi show, az egyik kedvencem!!!!!kiss


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Január 19)

Sch.E. írta:


> Slusszkulcs! Valljuk be kislisszoltál a kötelezettségek alól, legalább azt az egy telefonszámot tennéd közzé, ami elérhető....!?kiss
> 
> Te kis kárörvendő! Miért issss?kiss





Mér mér..? mer legszebb öröm a káröröm, őszinte, és nincs benne irigység.... persze megértem a csalódásotokat, mer csak én maradtam, és mint az köztudomású én nagyon erényes és hűséges típusa vagyok gyártmányomnak.... s mint ilyen elérhetetlen.... mondhatni tiltott gyüműcs....kiss
eszembe is jutott egy dal, valahogy igy van "Oda vagyok magamér, az őszülő hajamér, egyetlen egy szavamér, a mosolyomér"... talán picit más a szöveg, de a dallamot azt jól tudom....


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 19)

atomvakond írta:


> Mér mér..? mer legszebb öröm a káröröm, őszinte, és nincs benne irigység.... persze megértem a csalódásotokat, mer csak én maradtam, és mint az köztudomású én nagyon erényes és hűséges típusa vagyok gyártmányomnak.... s mint ilyen elérhetetlen.... mondhatni tiltott gyüműcs....kiss
> eszembe is jutott egy dal, valahogy igy van "Oda vagyok magamér, az őszülő hajamér, egyetlen egy szavamér, a mosolyomér"... talán picit más a szöveg, de a dallamot azt jól tudom....


Á én optimista vagyok, Naivbalek elő fog állni a farbával. De!
Minden szentnek maga felé hajlik, vagy csak ha úgy érzi előnyre tett szert? 
Tiltott gyümölcs Zsafinak melik fájáról?


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 19)

Igen, fő a dallam! A dallamokat fejből tudom (pedig nem is hattottt reám a bor-és egyébbb gőz ), a szövegeket a férjem súgja (gőzzel/gőz nélkül, bármikorrr) kiss


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 19)

Sch.E. írta:


> Tiltott gyümölcs Zsafinak melik fájáról?



Hááát ennek a fának 

 híjjábba próbálom megszerezni a hajtását...kiss


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 20)

Zsafi írta:


> Hááát ennek a fának Csatolás megtekintése 811204 híjjábba próbálom megszerezni a hajtását...kiss



mejjik hajtását is? almabor, almapálinka?


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 20)

Mi lesz a hétvégi program? Jönnek Balek pasasai, vagy lányos buli lesz???kiss


----------



## naivbalek (2012 Január 20)

Csak egy telefonszámot említettem...
Igazából nincs jogosultságom a telefonszámát kiadni, különben is már foglalt, többszörösen is.   

[HIDE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoYm-7yiihk[/HIDE]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoYm-7yiihk


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 20)

renbevan! nemkönyörgészünk itten holmi holmi számokér.
elvégre!

drága *balek*, tucce ruttánczot??


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 20)

AndiC írta:


> renbevan! nemkönyörgészünk itten holmi holmi számokér.
> elvégre!
> 
> drága *balek*, tucce ruttánczot??


Heles! Rúttánczot ide azonnal! Szám nem kő, foglaltak üjjenek otthun, mi bulizunk nonstop!kiss
Andikám mit kérsz? :11: Még mindig van áfonya teám!


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 20)

Sch.E. írta:


> Andikám mit kérsz? :11: Még mindig van *áfonya teám*!


eltekinthetnénkmántőle. erőssebbnints?


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 20)

Devann! Hozattam egy 5 literes hordó eredeti mexikóii tequilát, íme: 

 , Nektek, derágaságaim kiss, én felhúztam a kisestélyim, 

, beereszkedtem a 

-ba, kezemben a B-komplex és a 

...
Meddig várjalak Bennetekett? Lesz rúttáncz vannemlesz? Elalszom a lemondzsúztól...kiss


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 20)

úgyláccik nemlessssz!!! nincsenek bátor amatőrök, a becariveteránok meg nyögdíjjbamentek!úgyhogy SZUNYA!


----------



## naivbalek (2012 Január 20)

AndiC írta:


> renbevan! nemkönyörgészünk itten holmi holmi számokér.
> elvégre!
> 
> drága *balek*, tucce ruttánczot??



attó' függ mekkora a rúd


----------



## evapatocs (2012 Január 20)

Sch.E. írta:


> Heles! Rúttánczot ide azonnal! Szám nem kő, foglaltak üjjenek otthun, mi bulizunk nonstop!kiss


Akkor igéretemhez hiven én is mennék
Van még szabad hely?


Sch.E. írta:


> Andikám mit kérsz? :11: Még mindig van áfonya teám!


 


AndiC írta:


> eltekinthetnénkmántőle. erőssebbnints?


 


Zsafi írta:


> Devann! Hozattam egy 5 literes hordó eredeti mexikóii tequilát,


Ilyet még úgysem ittam,akkor épp ideje lesz kipróbálni
Mit gondoltok hazatudunk jönni a saját lábunkon,vagy köll a segitség?



Zsafi írta:


> Meddig várjalak Bennetekett? Lesz rúttáncz vannemlesz? Elalszom a lemondzsúztól...kiss


Nincs önként jelentkező.Atomkánk szélnek eredt,naivbalek pedig csak a női rúdtáncot birjaKi érti ezt?


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 20)

naivbalek írta:


> attó' függ mekkora a rúd



rúd nélkül is lehet tánczolni  
(#3199)


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 20)

evapatocs írta:


> Akkor igéretemhez hiven én is mennék
> Van még szabad hely?






macis tsak egy vann...kiss


----------



## evapatocs (2012 Január 20)

Zsafi írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 812345
> 
> macis tsak egy vann...kiss


Most akkor várunk még,vagy ülünk a maci ölébe,és nézzük a TV macit?


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 20)

evapatocs írta:


> Most akkor várunk még,vagy ülünk a maci ölébe,és nézzük a TV macit?


 B a helyes válasz kiss


----------



## evapatocs (2012 Január 20)

Zsafi írta:


> B a helyes válasz kiss


Én még azért várok,nem adom fel ilyen könnyen.kiss


----------



## naivbalek (2012 Január 20)

[HIDE]http://youtu.be/9IUgafWY2u4[/HIDE]


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 20)

azt hiszem, mégis ez tetszik inkább... 

 kiss


----------



## evapatocs (2012 Január 20)

Zsafi írta:


> azt hiszem, mégis ez tetszik inkább... Csatolás megtekintése 812360 kiss


Buliba ez nem jó,mert nem szexi. Inkább majálisra vinném
Hát akkor meggondútad magad,és otthony maragysz?


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 20)

evapatocs írta:


> Buliba ez nem jó,mert nem szexi. Inkább majálisra vinném
> Hát akkor meggondútad magad,és otthony maragysz?



Itt több szeksszi iss van, nekem a Fred a kedvencem
 (#6781)
ha már cserbenhagytak mindet a rúdtáncosok és a majálisozók iss kiss
Evácskám, meguntad és elmentél a macifotelba?
Pedig nézd, mit hoztam... Lányok, lányok...elmentetek másik korcsmába? én meg ihatom a lemondzsúztt...kiss
(#3203)


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 21)

AndiC írta:


> eltekinthetnénkmántőle. erőssebbnints?


Valóban nem volt eléggé hatékony, a fenébe!



naivbalek írta:


> **** hidden content ****


Ajvé Atom! Tucc ilyet???? 
Andi lécci vegyél egy kivetítővásznat! Köcce! kiss


----------



## gledag (2012 Január 21)

Zsafi!
Megpróbáltam én a Gary Coopert előhozni ezzel a ványadt kínai használati utasítás nélküli időgéppel.

Fizetős!

Hibát jelzett, azt írta,hogy a fájl már nem található, reklamáltam a vevőszolgáltnál azt mondták,hogy sajnos az ilyen szuperfejeket elhordták az angyalok.

Rákerestem volna Ádámra, de nem tudtam milyen évszámot írjak be.A 0-át nem vette be.

Igy csak a böngésző segítségével válogathattam.
A következőket adta ki többek között.

Sajnos már ide is begyűrűzött a válság.Magas árak, silány áru.

Foglalkozás szerint -- még megfizethető.:

2+1 az 1-ben / akciós/







Számítógépes:






Kiemelt ajánlat:
2 az 1-ben!
Rövid pálcával karmester, hosszúval vadász.







Szépfiúk neandervölgyi és cro magnoni vegyesen:






Vigaszként van egy marlonbrandós:











FÉLREÉRTÉSEK ELKERÜLÉSE VÉGETT, EZ CSAK INFÓ A LESÚJTÓ HELYZETRŐL, A SILÁNY KÍNÁLATRÓL:


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 21)

naivbalek írta:


> attó' függ mekkora a rúd


szóvalnemtucc! 



evapatocs írta:


> Akkor igéretemhez hiven én is mennék
> Van még szabad hely?
> Ilyet még úgysem ittam,akkor épp ideje lesz kipróbálni
> Mit gondoltok hazatudunk jönni a saját lábunkon,vagy köll a segitség?
> Nincs önként jelentkező.Atomkánk szélnek eredt,naivbalek pedig csak a női rúdtáncot birjaKi érti ezt?


jöhecc, televagyunk szabad hejj zettel. hejj de tele vagyunk! pijjávaaal... :222: hamán látványmenedddzserünk nints.
neem, nem tudunk hazajönni egymásunklábánssshe, ezér attunk egy utolsó lehetőséget a talitskásoknak. mermán egy (1) nemelég.
nemlátom a short ahogy kigyóóózikk.a talitskások nem így e keznek?? asszemén valami tsali kéne... 



Sch.E. írta:


> Valóban nem volt eléggé hatékony, a fenébe!
> Ajvé Atom! Tucc ilyet????
> Andi lécci vegyél egy kivetítővásznat! Köcce! kiss


erre a véznácska gyerkőczre?? kell e?neee. a tsontyairopogásától lecsúszott a (na na!) szallecsúszott a dobhártyám. nemmondanámmeghova.
minekis a rhúd?? eccerű székkel esetleg hokedlivel nem lehessen tánczolni?? 

beretvákat, gyantát látom köllhozni. Gledikém, szörnyű ez a gugli, most ájjunk neki epillálni . lesszerreidőnkk?? 
nemlesssz!!


----------



## naivbalek (2012 Január 21)

Igaz, ez nem rúd, csak bot :``:
[HIDE]http://youtu.be/XbhS8wykRGM[/HIDE]


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 21)

azérunnyák ott a háttérben a szarvas marhák iss!! a gulja reakciója háááát


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 21)

naivbalek írta:


> Igaz, ez nem rúd, csak bot :``:
> **** hidden content ****





AndiC írta:


> azérunnyák ott a háttérben a szarvas marhák iss!! a gulja reakciója háááát



Nemiss unnyákk!
Figyelmesen szemlélik a páhollybóll...kiss


----------



## elke (2012 Január 21)

és ásítanak néha?


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 21)

Csatlakozom a fotelos lányokhoz és ragaszkodom a szélesvásznú kivetítőhöz. 
Ha lehetne kérnem olyan fotölyt aminek a karfáján van pija tartó és gurul is sőt ággyá is átalakítható... kiss


----------



## elke (2012 Január 21)

Sch.E. írta:


> Csatlakozom a fotelos lányokhoz és ragaszkodom a szélesvásznú kivetítőhöz.
> Ha lehetne kérnem olyan fotölyt aminek a karfáján van pija tartó és gurul is sőt ággyá is átalakítható... kiss




na ezmán tiszta hawai)) pija tartós átalakítós ágyikók meg szélesvállú fickók :lol:


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 21)

Erzsi, szóval háromazegybe kellene. biztoss beszerzi Zsafi. ollan ügyes!!
a macidizájn marad??? tán.

elkém, ki aszentfazék zárt be tégedet abba a züveggömb be?? megköll dörzsölni, hogy kibújjhass onnét? vagy ollasmi, hogyha fejreállítunk havazoll?? netán vihart kavarsz? hó vihart.

hunacsudábavan miracle? jóhogy idetolta asztajapucérangyalt (lehetattóllettemrosszul, mera zepém igencsak nem bírjajaz ijjen látványosságot), oszt annyi.

gledi mérszeded le a posztot egyfojjtában??


----------



## elke (2012 Január 21)

karácsonyi ajándékos volt a tagoknak az a hógömb oszt majd leszedem mán a képeket.

Mijen pucérangyaltúl megy a te epéd???


----------



## ionon (2012 Január 21)

AndiC írta:


> Erzsi, szóval háromazegybe kellene. biztoss beszerzi Zsafi. ollan ügyes!!
> a macidizájn marad??? tán.
> 
> elkém, ki aszentfazék zárt be tégedet abba a züveggömb be?? megköll dörzsölni, hogy kibújjhass onnét? vagy ollasmi, hogyha fejreállítunk havazoll?? netán vihart kavarsz? hó vihart.
> ...


 aszta mannyi ident nertudnák benyélni és minekrőf, ment ki érnyedtől


----------



## elke (2012 Január 21)

na hun van a munkavédelmi pájinkám?????? ide most dejazonnal :lol:


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 21)

elke írta:


> karácsonyi ajándékos volt a tagoknak az a hógömb oszt majd leszedem mán a képeket.
> Mijen pucérangyaltúl megy a te epéd???



neszeddle. jónézki. nemáll rajta keresztbea szemed.
még.
attól megy amit a miracle csodánk passzolt ide nagy lelkessen.
még arrébb, a söprögető szárnyas mittoménmi. 



elke írta:


> na hun van a munkavédelmi pájinkám?????? ide most dejazonnal :lol:



itt van a munkavédelmi pájinkád, megitta ionon:


ionon írta:


> aszta mannyi ident nertudnák benyélni és minekrőf, ment ki érnyedtől


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 21)

na meggyüttem én is a bulájba, Atombá aszonta 10-re legyek otthon, hát lőn, otthonvótam, de 10 után mán léptm is kifelé, hogy a buláj vastagját még elkapjam.
Olyan fotöly neköm is köll, az az összkomfortos csoda 
Na ihajcsuhaj


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 21)

Nincs itt senki...csak mi, egy palacsintás és egy *k*ekszes kiss
Ágyakatt rendelztek tőlem aztán elslisszoltak, a számla meg nálam, de elkűdöm valamellik tajicskással AndiCnak...
Mellikett választod? (ágyatt - a tajicslássok is lógnakk , bisztosan rudakkal gyakorlatoznakk, tánczott)

(tegnap iss szétszéledtek, most már megint biztosan durmolnakk...nekem még a *k*ekszre kell felügyelnem, aztán valamellik szabad ágyba behullokk...jól jönne egy koktéll...kiss


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 22)

Megszöktek a lányok a talicskásokkal...kiss


----------



## evapatocs (2012 Január 22)

Zsafi írta:


> Itt több szeksszi iss van, nekem a Fred a kedvencem
> (#6781)
> ha már cserbenhagytak mindet a rúdtáncosok és a majálisozók iss kiss
> Evácskám, meguntad és elmentél a macifotelba?
> ...


Dehogy untam,csak már pihennem kellett,mert másnap meló volt.
kiss
Ma meg reggel jöttem haza.Hát ilyen a dolgozó nép élete!
Lehet kölcsön kérem a macis fotel ágyat nemsokára.



AndiC írta:


> jöhecc, televagyunk szabad hejj zettel. hejj de tele vagyunk! pijjávaaal... :222: hamán látványmenedddzserünk nints.
> neem, nem tudunk hazajönni egymásunklábánssshe, ezér attunk egy utolsó lehetőséget a talitskásoknak. mermán egy (1) nemelég.
> nemlátom a short ahogy kigyóóózikk.a talitskások nem így e keznek?? asszemén valami tsali kéne...


no ehun 1




,de ez valahogy nem biztonságos.

Van ettől nagyobb is,meg biztosabb is




Már csak lovat kell szereznünk elibe.




Zsafi írta:


> Megszöktek a lányok a talicskásokkal...kiss


Dehogy szöktek,csak átváltottak a stabilabb "taliga kordéra"


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 22)

féééreértésekk elkerülése érdek jében aláhúznám: talitska vann! talitskáss nints!!
de igazad van Évám, váltunk stabilabb járgányra:




ehhez nem kell jogsi semm!


----------



## evapatocs (2012 Január 22)

AndiC írta:


> féééreértésekk elkerülése érdek jében aláhúznám: talitska vann! talitskáss nints!!
> de igazad van Évám, váltunk stabilabb járgányra:
> 
> 
> ...


A talicskások mi magunk leszünk,ha beleülünk,a vezetők is meg a hajtók is.
Rúdtáncosunk az nincs,már még az ajánlkozók is kifogytak.
A másik topic-ból a kukta hajlandó lenne rá?Mit gondolsz át tudnánk csábitani ide?


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 22)

hááát... baljóóóósann hiszemm....


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 22)

AndiC írta:


> féééreértésekk elkerülése érdek jében aláhúznám: talitska vann! talitskáss nints!!
> de igazad van Évám, váltunk stabilabb járgányra:
> 
> 
> ...



duckóknak jobb, de a sofőrt remélem lecseréjjük arra a kigyúrt bredpityura, nem?


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 22)

kgabi0507 írta:


> duckóknak jobb, de a sofőrt remélem lecseréjjük arra a kigyúrt bredpityura, nem?



nem ő üll a zanyósülésenn??? aszittem...


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 22)

Brad Pityu engem cipelhet akár ölbe is, nem kő talicska!kiss



AndiC írta:


> nem ő üll a zanyósülésenn??? aszittem... :sad:


Andika ma már nem igyá többet, inkább zongorázzá!kiss


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 22)

Zsafi írta:


> Nincs itt senki...csak mi, egy palacsintás és egy *k*ekszes kiss
> Ágyakatt rendelztek tőlem aztán elslisszoltak, a számla meg nálam, de elkűdöm valamellik tajicskással AndiCnak...
> Mellikett választod? (ágyatt - a tajicslássok is lógnakk , bisztosan rudakkal gyakorlatoznakk, tánczott)
> 
> (tegnap iss szétszéledtek, most már megint biztosan durmolnakk...nekem még a *k*ekszre kell felügyelnem, aztán valamellik szabad ágyba behullokk...jól jönne egy koktéll...kissCsatolás megtekintése 812798 Csatolás megtekintése 812800 Csatolás megtekintése 812801 Csatolás megtekintése 812802 Csatolás megtekintése 812803 Csatolás megtekintése 812804



végig lehet próbálni, mielőtt választok?


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 22)

Sch.E. írta:


> Andika ma már nem igyá többet, inkább zongorázzá!kiss



deakkor kiűznek a paradicsombóóóólll!!! :12:


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 22)

AndiC írta:


> deakkor kiűznek a paradicsombóóóólll!!! :12:


iszunk mi is, oszt nem hajjuk amit jáccol


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 22)

AndiC írta:


> deakkor kiűznek a paradicsombóóóólll!!! :12:


Dehogy űznek! Oszd szét a füldugót és a maradékot a páleszből, meglátod milyen szép razsaszín lesz a világ!


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 22)

Atom aszonta, hogy ma korán fexik (lehetmártízelőtt), merholnap dolgozik (tuggyátok: a fijjúk a báááányában dolgoznak, aha), szal mithozzak, fülldugót, pálesztnemtomhonnét, meg brokit? pürésítve vagyegész be? vagytekincsünkel tölle. ezeccer. láttam tálkekssz van. kétszínű, egyik színt a csoki aggya.
tán.


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Január 22)

AndiC írta:


> Atom aszonta, hogy ma korán fexik (lehetmártízelőtt), merholnap dolgozik (tuggyátok: a fijjúk a báááányában dolgoznak, aha), szal mithozzak, fülldugót, pálesztnemtomhonnét, meg brokit? pürésítve vagyegész be? vagytekincsünkel tölle. ezeccer. láttam tálkekssz van. kétszínű, egyik színt a csoki aggya.
> tán.




Nem kedveszkém, Atom nem aluszik, mer őtet nukleráliásos üzemanyag működteti, és a radarjaival figyel, ás még atmóra is van benne, 22:00-kor majd szól hogy ...lyányok pizsiosztás....
má megint az a csúnya brokkoli, nem lesz ez így joe....


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 22)

Nna...mindent nekem kell beszerezni kiss
Itt a brokkoli-ital (pálesszel hígították ) 

, de ne igyatok túl sokat, mert a használati utasításban figyelmeztetnek, hogy a túlzott fogyasztása 

 - t okoz...kiss


----------



## misslaura (2012 Január 22)

Ezt a két embert keresem , ha latta valaki akkor szoljon mer gyanusak nekem föleg a kalapos mer ugymentel a tegnap hogy nemis fizetett , oszt en meg nemhagyom magamat azirtsem , nah jolvan megyek mán ,


----------



## Melitta (2012 Január 22)

A canadahun radio adasaban is dulongelve erkezett a doki , na jol kinezel Atomvakond ....meg becsipsz a doki kezelesetol...

Jo lesz a meghallgatjatok.......mihez tartas veget.


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 22)

misslaura írta:


> Ezt a két embert keresem , ha latta valaki akkor szoljon mer gyanusak nekem föleg a kalapos mer ugymentel a tegnap hogy nemis fizetett , oszt en meg nemhagyom magamat azirtsem , nah jolvan megyek mán ,


 Férfi vagy nő?


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 22)

lesemmlesemm. randák naon. 

az apoharas broki, azvalamicsoda! 



(Atom alszikmán??)


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 22)

Bisztoss 
Én iss megyekk, a kispárnám Neked adom, ha a Tiéd megest nemm találnádd...én párna nélkül szeretekk aludni kiss


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 22)

ne lessed, inkább nyúljuk le a piájukat... lehet még csokit is rejtegetnek az asztal alatt...


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 23)

kgabi0507 írta:


> ne lessed, inkább nyúljuk le a piájukat... lehet még csokit is rejtegetnek az asztal alatt...


Ezek senem csoki- senem prokkolievőők...kiss


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 23)

ihaj-csuhaj, dínomdánom, megkezdtem a napot, nem is akárhogy, milkacsokiskexxel az a baj, hogy kevés volt, de ha annyit ennék, amennyi jólesik, nem férnék be/ki a kocsmaajtón... és nagyon nem szeretnék kívülmaradni


----------



## elke (2012 Január 23)

AndiC írta:


> itt van a munkavédelmi pájinkád, megitta ionon:



megitta mit megitta betőtött egy egész vedernyit én mán csak a védelmijirt jötte m meg a pájinkájért a munka azmarthatt ki


----------



## cat34 (2012 Január 23)

AndiC írta:


> lesemmlesemm. randák naon.
> 
> *az apoharas broki, azvalamicsoda*!
> 
> ...


 
Micsoda? Talán gyomormosó csoda a sok tentázás után? 
Talán inkább a jég dupla whiskyvel...lehet is danolászni hozzájakiss


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 23)

Zsafi írta:


> Férfi vagy nő?


Nemmindegy? Páleszuk van? Csokit hoztak?
Elmondom millet szeretnék: legyenek benne egész mandula darabkákok! Hhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmm! Lehet, hogy én is kocsmán kívül maradok?


----------



## cat34 (2012 Január 23)

Sch.E. írta:


> Nemmindegy? Páleszuk van? Csokit hoztak?
> Elmondom millet szeretnék: legyenek benne egész mandula darabkákok! Hhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmm! Lehet, hogy én is kocsmán kívül maradok?


 
Pálesz is van, meg csoki is van.






Hozzávalók 5 dl csokilikőrhöz:


2 dl tejszín
4 ek. kakaópor
15 dkg cukor
10 dkg 70-80%-os étcsoki
2,5 dl sötét rum
A tejszínt keverjük el a kakaóporral, és a cukorral és csokival együtt óvatosan, kis lángon olvasszuk fel. Ha minden egyneműen felolvadt benne, akkor hagyjuk langyosra hűlni, és adjuk hozzá a rumot. Apró szemű szűrön át töltsük üvegekbe, és tároljuk a hűtőben.


----------



## elke (2012 Január 23)

Munkavédelmes pájinkájért jöttem a csoki most nem dzsanás mert itten vírusok ugrálnak és van etty járván körbe körbe szal hasmenés ellen étescsoki asz jó lehet ha benmaradik a gyomorkában amuty meg pájinka mert befelé is fertőtlenit meg kifelé is.n Egy kört mindenkinek kikériki hát én kijis fizeti hun vagy csapos? Az úriközönség megcomjazott én állom te csak tőccsed nekik!


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 23)

Most én is kérek valami jóféle szíverősítőcskét, ledőlök a székről az álmosságtól, most végeztem. Csokis, vagy nem csokis, már mindegy! Kispárna legyen mellette és a kanapé!kiss


----------



## misslaura (2012 Január 24)

Zsafi írta:


> Férfi vagy nő?


 
Hát nemistudom aszthiszem férfi mer nagyon tudottám inni , szolni meg aligszolt , csak ivott , olyan hullaszinü vot a kipe


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 26)

nyitva van má' a korcsmánk? mert egy koffeincsapás rámférne...


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 26)

Valami csodaital kéne, amitől elájulok és fájdalommentesen ébredek...


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 26)

Zsafi írta:


> Valami csodaital kéne, amitől elájulok és fájdalommentesen ébredek...


Megvan! Brokkolis vodka! Vagy vodkás brokkoli!\\m/kiss


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 26)

Zsafi írta:


> Valami csodaital kéne, amitől elájulok és fájdalommentesen ébredek...


 mi a baj? mi fáj?


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 26)

nem rosssz!! zőőődvodka


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 26)

kgabi0507 írta:


> mi a baj? mi fáj?


Derékból kiindulva a jobb lábam összes idege...kiss


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 26)

Zsafi írta:


> Derékból kiindulva a jobb lábam összes idege...kiss



jaj arra valami zsibbasztószer kéne tüzesvíztől felfelé...


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 26)

Egy igaz,hogy mint szakács-kukta irtózok és örökké irtóztam kocsmákba járni hiszen éttermekben töltöm le az életem...
De most mivel látom,hogy itt alkohol hiány lépett fel kiteszem a főztömet...
Kinek sziverősitő,kinek tüzes viz,egyeseknek kerités szaggató...rézgálicos?????
Zsibbasztószer?Hát meglehet!
Na ezt a paleszt ahogy hivjátok és aminek a nevit én először hallom kifőztem nektek kukta módra és palazkoztam is...
NVHK igy kereszteltem ez a röviditése ennek a kocsmának...
Egészséktekre!!!!!!!!!
Csakaztán okosan bánni vele...mindencsepje méregdrága...
Tessék mindenkit megkinálni vele....és csak akkor hozzányulni amikor már nagyon muuuusssszáj


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 26)

kgabi0507 írta:


> jaj arra valami zsibbasztószer kéne tüzesvíztől felfelé...


 Zsibbad időnként magától iss...hol itt...hol ott...játszik a nervus...
Na azért ma jobb valamicskével...kiss
Köszikissk


----------



## evapatocs (2012 Január 26)

Zsafi írta:


> Zsibbad időnként magától iss...hol itt...hol ott...játszik a nervus...
> Na azért ma jobb valamicskével...kiss
> Köszikissk


Jobbulást kedves Zsafi kiss,kitartás, már neeem sokáig tart!


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 26)

evapatocs írta:


> Jobbulást kedves Zsafi kiss,kitartás, már neeem sokáig tart!


Remélem is, mer jajjj neki!! kiss


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 26)

kukta írta:


> Egy igaz,hogy mint szakács-kukta irtózok és örökké irtóztam kocsmákba járni hiszen éttermekben töltöm le az életem...
> De most mivel látom,hogy itt alkohol hiány lépett fel kiteszem a főztömet...
> Kinek sziverősitő,kinek tüzes viz,egyeseknek kerités szaggató...rézgálicos?????
> Zsibbasztószer?Hát meglehet!
> ...



mikor muszáj a muszáj  merha kínálsz, akkor hozzányúlsz, vagy nemnyúlsz , ha nemnyúlsz akkor miheznyúlsz 
mántejjességgel megvagyokkeveredve :-?


----------



## elke (2012 Január 26)

Zsafi írta:


> Derékból kiindulva a jobb lábam összes idege...kiss




csontkovács kéne meg milgamma


----------



## elke (2012 Január 26)

Ahh ez igen Kukta hogy te micsoda sépcimérget csinyákoltál itt nekünk


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 26)

Mi az a milgamma?? kiss


----------



## evapatocs (2012 Január 26)

Zsafi írta:


> Mi az a milgamma?? kiss


Hasonló a B vit.komplexhez,amiről irtál (mellékhatásként),ettől is lesz étvágyad,ha eddig nem volt!kiss 
Igaza van elké-nek,én is javallom a csontkovácsot!\\m/


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 26)

evapatocs írta:


> Hasonló a B vit.komplexhez,amiről irtál (mellékhatásként),ettől is lesz étvágyad,ha eddig nem volt!kiss
> Igaza van elké-nek,én is javallom a csontkovácsot!\\m/



sebaj, ha nő az étvágyad, a csontkováccsal küldünk csokit is kiss


----------



## evapatocs (2012 Január 26)

kgabi0507 írta:


> sebaj, ha nő az étvágyad, a csontkováccsal küldünk csokit is kiss


2:1-ben Megszűnik a fájdalma,és megnő a feneke.
Szerinted ezt akarja Zsafi


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 26)

kis csoki, csinos tajicskás csontkovács...ha lehet naon cépen kérnem kisskiss


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 27)

Zsafi írta:


> Zsibbad időnként magától iss...hol itt...hol ott...játszik a nervus...
> Na azért ma jobb valamicskével...kiss
> Köszikissk


Zsafikám! Ezt Kukta Imádságában tanáltam Andi jóvoltából, ide hoztam, hogy kíméld magad, ne gyalogolj annyit! Ettől egészen biztosan meggyógyulsz!kisskiss

"Hogyha a világon bor se volna,akkor itten,de rossz volna.
Így még valahogyan csak kiállom,jóban-rosszban a világon.
/:Mert,ha beteg is a szívem tája,ott a patika a kis kocsmába.
Még a recepicét azt se kérik,orvosságom,ha kimérik.:/"


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 27)

kukta írta:


> Egy igaz,hogy mint szakács-kukta irtózok és örökké irtóztam kocsmákba járni hiszen éttermekben töltöm le az életem...
> De most mivel látom,hogy itt alkohol hiány lépett fel kiteszem a főztömet...
> Kinek sziverősitő,kinek tüzes viz,egyeseknek kerités szaggató...rézgálicos?????
> Zsibbasztószer?Hát meglehet!
> ...


Kukta! Finomat főztél, akkor most nekem nagyonn muszájjjjj!kiss
Kicsit hagyok a többieknek, ne panaszkodjanak!


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 27)

Zsafi írta:


> kis csoki, csinos tajicskás csontkovács...ha lehet naon cépen kérnem kisskiss



Talicskást találtam, csokit is, csontkovácsnak csak egy valaki jelentkezett, nézd meg alaposan, jó lesz?


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 27)

Sch.E. írta:


> Talicskást találtam, csokit is, csontkovácsnak csak egy valaki jelentkezett, nézd meg alaposan, jó lesz?



Eszem a szíved!!kiss
De eltaláltad az ízlésemet, tajicskában. gyógykovácsban ( megbízható az alak, ezt tudom - mutatja a praclijában a pohár, azonkívül a felesége se nádszál, tehát van gyakorlata  iss), a csoki meg isteni azokkal a kávészemekkel...2in1kiss
Most megkérem a csontkovácsot, próbáljon meg beemelni a tajicskába (fentebb írtam, VAN gyakorlata ), toljon el egy csokis tálhoz és gyógyítson......csokival kiss...kézrátétellel?!?!:33:kiss


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 27)

Fájó szívvel meghagyok Néktekk minden fíínom itókátt, ma estve iss tsak joghurtott iszogatok...(folyékony, sürü és fíínom)...


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 27)

Zsafi írta:


> Fájó szívvel meghagyok Néktekk minden fíínom itókátt, ma estve iss tsak joghurtott iszogatok...(folyékony, sürü és fíínom)...


vottkátbele! vottkátbele! ajoghurtba!


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 27)

AndiC írta:


> vottkátbele! vottkátbele! ajoghurtba!


Ijjett még nem próbáltam...
Mik a mellékess hattásai??
Hanyadikra emell?? kiss


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 27)

Zsafi írta:


> Ijjett még nem próbáltam...
> Mik a mellékess hattásai??
> Hanyadikra emell?? kiss


magahssra!! lebegni fox. aszongyák a zokosok.:34:

mellékes hatássai?? hát mellé teszed a züveget, oszthatássallesz.


----------



## elke (2012 Január 27)

evapatocs írta:


> Hasonló a B vit.komplexhez,amiről irtál (mellékhatásként),ettől is lesz étvágyad,ha eddig nem volt!kiss
> Igaza van elké-nek,én is javallom a csontkovácsot!\\m/



Mivel a B1 van benne túlsúlyban így nem kell a talics se a tsoki jójaz a milgamma idegfájásra és izomfájásra sőt az idegeknek külön jó régi bevált gyógyászati cucc persze a vottkásjoghurt sem kutyafile


----------



## evapatocs (2012 Január 27)

elke írta:


> Mivel a B1 van benne túlsúlyban így nem kell a talics se a tsoki jójaz a milgamma idegfájásra és izomfájásra sőt az idegeknek külön jó régi bevált gyógyászati cucc persze a vottkásjoghurt sem kutyafile


Ja,ezt még keverheted is a vodkával!



Zsafi írta:


> Ijjett még nem próbáltam...
> Mik a mellékess hattásai??
> Hanyadikra emell?? kiss


Hát úgy elrepit az 5.dimenzióbakiss



Zsafi írta:


> Fájó szívvel meghagyok Néktekk minden fíínom itókátt, ma estve iss tsak joghurtott iszogatok...(folyékony, sürü és fíínom)...


Csak azt ne,hát itten nem szabad,mert itten a halottat is felébreszgettyük ám!



AndiC írta:


> magahssra!! lebegni fox. aszongyák a zokosok.:34:
> 
> mellékes hatássai?? hát mellé teszed a züveget, oszthatássallesz.


Csak le ne verd azt a speciális nedüt,mert kukta haragudni fog érte.


----------



## elke (2012 Január 27)

amugy milyen nekem való ez a korcsma a négy vidám halottmosó esztet nekem címezték direkt


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 27)

Zsafi írta:


> Fájó szívvel meghagyok Néktekk minden fíínom itókátt, ma estve iss tsak joghurtott iszogatok...(folyékony, sürü és fíínom)...


Nem vész össze a gyökös buktával?
Egy egész tepsi! 
Fér belétek nem mondom, erre lehetett iddogálni egész nap!kiss


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 27)

elke írta:


> amugy milyen nekem való ez a korcsma a négy vidám halottmosó esztet nekem címezték direkt


Át kéne keresztelni a két vidám zugevőre....az a tepsi bukta nélkülem nagyon fáj! Ma semmi édességet nem ettem, ha így jobban visszagondolok...


----------



## elke (2012 Január 28)

Miket nem látok hát eztet tették ki a kocsmánk eléhoty az ótósok vigyázzanak ránk


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 29)

Megsajnáltam ezt a kocsmát pedig nem is rug ki a Szamosra és nincs is faluvégén...nincs látogatója és nem is isznak benne csak buktázni akarnak....
Nahát akkor ne buktázzatok hanek Kuktázzatok...
mármint hoztam PÁLESZT és most nem rézgálicost mert az nem volt olyan kellendő...igaz én irtam oda,hogy vigyázzatok minden cseppjére....
KERITÉS SZAGGATÓ CSOKILIKŐR na ezz kell ide dögivel hagy gyarapodjonak a kocsmalátogatók...páleszesek,csokiszeszesek...
Ebből minden cseppet meginni mert legközelebb brokkoli szörpöt tálalok Kukta-módra


----------



## elke (2012 Január 29)

Mekhívom az Úri közönsegget ety kávécskára amelyikben vitorlássis van innen jut eszembe hoty Tugya valaki merre hajóózik az *icebreaker* mert mekhívnám egy ANVH ittókára őtet is


----------



## elke (2012 Január 29)

kukta írta:


> Megsajnáltam ezt a kocsmát pedig nem is rug ki a Szamosra és nincs is faluvégén...nincs látogatója és nem is isznak benne csak buktázni akarnak....
> Nahát akkor ne buktázzatok hanek Kuktázzatok...
> mármint hoztam PÁLESZT és most nem rézgálicost mert az nem volt olyan kellendő...igaz én irtam oda,hogy vigyázzatok minden cseppjére....
> KERITÉS SZAGGATÓ CSOKILIKŐR na ezz kell ide dögivel hagy gyarapodjonak a kocsmalátogatók...páleszesek,csokiszeszesek...
> *Ebből minden cseppet meginni mert legközelebb brokkoli szörpöt tálalok Kukta-módra*



Annak AndiC pajtikánk nattyon fog örvendezni a brokkolinós cörpikének hej te kedves kukta pajtikánk itt nincs olyan pija se étel amire ne ugrana valameljik kocsmalakó kiss


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 29)

kukta írta:


> KERITÉS SZAGGATÓ CSOKILIKŐR na ezz kell ide dögivel hagy gyarapodjonak a kocsmalátogatók...páleszesek,csokiszeszesek...
> Ebből minden cseppet meginni mert legközelebb brokkoli szörpöt tálalok Kukta-módra



immádlak kuta!!!  kiss



elke írta:


> Mekhívom az Úri közönsegget ety kávécskára amelyikben vitorlássis van innen jut eszembe hoty Tugya valaki merre hajóózik az *icebreaker* mert mekhívnám egy ANVH ittókára őtet is



icebreaker jeget tördel biztos valahol... vagy a kezit 



elke írta:


> Annak AndiC pajtikánk nattyon fog örvendezni a brokkolinós cörpikének hej te kedves kukta pajtikánk itt nincs olyan pija se étel amire ne ugrana valameljik kocsmalakó kiss



akkor várom a brokicörpöt  mivellehessen fogyasztani??


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 29)

Brokkoliszörp előtt tesék letáncolni egy kis kupica mellett a felszedett kalóriákat...nem zumba...mulatós...
KÜLDÖM A MULATÓS CSÁRDÁST A NÉGY VIDÁM HALOTMOSÓ KOCSMÁBA MINDEN PÁLESZ IMÁDÓNAK....
 (#256) 
Komámasszony kakasa-Dusnoki Tamburások

*Komámasszony kakasa, kakasa 
Felszállott a magasba, magasba, *
*Mind azt kukorékolja, rékolja, hogy 
Komámasszony de csalfa, de csalfa. 

Komámasszony, tegyen úgy, tegyen úgy, 
Én a kakas, kend a tyúk, kend a tyúk, *
*Guggoljon le nekm úgy, nekem úgy, mint 
A kenderdermagos kakasnak a tyúk. 

 Egy krajcárárt nem adnám, nem adnám, 
Pályinkáért odadnám,adadnám. 
Ha pályinkát ad az úr, ad az úr, 
Hova akar, oda nyúl, oda nyul. 
 *
 


Ahol ITALOZNAK nyugodt lehetsz
rossz embereknek nincsenek PÁLINKÁIK

Namost vigyázni ki hova és mi után nyul...Pálesz,csokoládé vagy brokkoli szörp ami még facsarási stádiumban van...


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 29)

Na megvan a brokoli szörp mindazoknak akik fogyiznak.akik nempáleszesek és akik szeretik a zöld szint.....Ha...Ha....Ha....
Nem elég hogy zöld és brokkoli szagú hanem szalmaszál szivókán kell iszogatni....igy sokkal tovább tart...de meginni gyorsan mert megtörténhet,hogy állásában cefrévé változik és akkor nem gyógyit és fogyit hanem butit és kalória dússá válik


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 29)

kukta írta:


> Na megvan a brokoli szörp mindazoknak akik fogyiznak.akik nempáleszesek és akik szeretik a zöld szint.....Ha...Ha....Ha....
> Nem elég hogy zöld és brokkoli szagú hanem szalmaszál szivókán kell iszogatni....igy sokkal tovább tart...de meginni gyorsan mert megtörténhet,hogy állásában cefrévé változik és akkor nem gyógyit és fogyit *hanem butit és kalória dússá válik*



ijezgecc????






a brokicörp nemisjó, merhatelevan czukorral, hamarébb czeffrésedik!!! majdénkeverek koktajilt, brokitbele, kiwitbele, almátbele, céééklátbele, rrrrééépát bele, mindentbele a zösszezutymákolóba, nnakészissvan, nemköpköggyük, tarcsadvisszalélekzeted, nalátod nemisolyanbüdös, szeszejjeakiakarja! :222:

kendermagoskakast meg levágomm, mijelőttelkapná a kergekakrikóóór!!


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 29)

kukta írta:


> Na megvan a brokoli szörp





AndiC írta:


> kendermagoskakast meg levágomm, mijelőttelkapná a kergekakrikóóór!!



Mmmm...a bkomplexx meghoszta azétvágyamm...nyamm...kendermagos kakaspecsenye prokkoliszörppel kiss


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 29)

gyüvetembe ide a korcsmában....találkoztam ezzel a fránya képpel.... gondotam elhozom nektek...,
hogy mindig a szemetek előtt legyen....két-3 kör közben


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 29)

kukta írta:


> Na megvan a brokoli szörp mindazoknak akik fogyiznak.akik nempáleszesek és akik szeretik a zöld szint.....Ha...Ha....Ha....
> Nem elég hogy zöld és brokkoli szagú hanem szalmaszál szivókán kell iszogatni....igy sokkal tovább tart...de meginni gyorsan mert megtörténhet,hogy állásában cefrévé változik és akkor nem gyógyit és fogyit hanem butit és kalória dússá válik


 

húúúú Drága Kukta....TE beteg lettél mán a sok zödesektő ugy látom......brokkoliszörpszivással...

no elég ha azzüvegzöd....oszt a lé megmán szintelen


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 29)

KedvedTÉHÁ!
Nem lettem beteg a brokkoliszörp szürtyölésbe....még....
Mivel nem épp kedvelem a csokit amiből a DUCIBAN bőven van,volt mielőtt elkapkodtták volna.... igy elhatároztam ződet iszok-eszek kocsmában kocsmán kivül is...
Nini,nini ilyen-milyen lettem tőle!!!!!!


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 29)

kukta írta:


> KedvedTÉHÁ!
> Nem lettem beteg a brokkoliszörp szürtyölésbe....még....
> Mivel nem épp kedvelem a csokit amiből a DUCIBAN bőven van,volt mielőtt elkapkodtták volna.... igy elhatároztam ződet iszok-eszek kocsmában kocsmán kivül is...
> Nini,nini ilyen-milyen lettem tőle!!!!!!



Kukta, nem vitted túlzásba a brokilevet?????


----------



## gledag (2012 Január 30)

Egy kis kultúra is kell néha.Nem mindig csak a brokkolievés.

Talán ki lehetne tenni a kocsma falára, hogy mindenki láthassa, hogyan múlatták az időt eleink.:twisted:


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 30)

kukta írta:


> KedvedTÉHÁ!
> Nem lettem beteg a brokkoliszörp szürtyölésbe....még....
> Mivel nem épp kedvelem a csokit amiből a DUCIBAN bőven van,volt mielőtt elkapkodtták volna.... igy elhatároztam ződet iszok-eszek kocsmában kocsmán kivül is...
> Nini,nini ilyen-milyen lettem tőle!!!!!!


 
Drága Kukta....no sztem ha ezt meglájja AndiCunk....tuti kisecsalogájuk innen a krimoból...sztán még a szemcsije is rajtad ragad...azé csak óvatossan a sok zödekkel...,mert még valami félefajta KO lesz ha gyünnek a

bekitolakodók



....oszt inkább azzalkohol üssön ki


----------



## elke (2012 Január 30)

A Férfijak örömére ezentúl íty lesz felszolgálvaja jóféle nedü






Bárpincérnek ők jelentkeztek hölgyein ....tessék kiválogatni a jobbjátazokat megtartsuk 





Ez pedig a külllöncöké bazsalikomos uborkás joghurt ital vottka tőthető beléje külön is vagy fogyasztható melléje is elő italként bátorító utóitalként meg semlegesítő






Aki natyon elfáratt az kap a mókuskától egy masszázst


----------



## elke (2012 Január 30)

A Férfijak örömére ezentúl íty lesz felszolgálvaja jóféle nedü






Bárpincérnek ők jelentkeztek hölgyein ....tessék kiválogatni a jobbjátazokat megtartsuk 





Ez pedig a külllöncöké bazsalikomos uborkás joghurt ital vottka tőthető beléje külön is vagy fogyasztható melléje is elő italként bátorító utóitalként meg semlegesítő






Aki natyon elfáratt az kap a mókuskától egy masszázst


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 30)

gledag írta:


> Egy kis kultúra is kell néha.Nem mindig csak a brokkolievés.Talán ki lehetne tenni a kocsma falára, hogy mindenki láthassa, hogyan múlatták az időt eleink.:twisted:



láttyátok?? nemis rúttánczoltak!!! hijjába, a todományosságiss fejlődzik! de kultúra kell, az kell, még a zivóba iss... esetleg szobrokat iss lehetne kijállítani  

elkém, nem sok a pinczér?? kiss
najó, lehet, kellennyi... 
azt a joghurtossfranczkarikát mégénsefogom megkóstolni  
szóval: kiissfog rúttánczolni???


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Január 30)

na ez ám a kísértés, mer dacára hogy nem iszom alcoholt, meg erkölcsös élete is élek még hozzá, de eztet a szervírozást még én sem tunnám kihagyni talán .... még a végén belevonszoltok valami élvhajhászkodáskodásba, pedig má voltam majnem szerzetes isss....


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Január 30)

atyaúristen... miez itt, a hevön? meghóttam oszt semmi pokol? csak csippendél srácok?
na mongyuk a ciciközéöntött wiszkit tudnám nélkülözni meg a ződ-fehér habos nedüt is... de a többi télleg maga a menny!!!


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 30)

kukta írta:


> Megsajnáltam ezt a kocsmát pedig nem is rug ki a Szamosra és nincs is faluvégén...nincs látogatója és nem is isznak benne csak buktázni akarnak....
> Nahát akkor ne buktázzatok hanek Kuktázzatok...
> mármint hoztam PÁLESZT és most nem rézgálicost mert az nem volt olyan kellendő...igaz én irtam oda,hogy vigyázzatok minden cseppjére....
> KERITÉS SZAGGATÓ CSOKILIKŐR na ezz kell ide dögivel hagy gyarapodjonak a kocsmalátogatók...páleszesek,csokiszeszesek...
> Ebből minden cseppet meginni mert legközelebb brokkoli szörpöt tálalok Kukta-módra


Én azért buktáznék is egy kicsit, mert azt is imádom, a csokilikőrt is, ha Baileysnek híjják, egy cseppet sem hagynék belőle!



kisskisskiss:4:


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 30)

atomvakond írta:


> na ez ám a kísértés, mer dacára hogy nem iszom alcoholt, meg erkölcsös élete is élek még hozzá, de eztet a szervírozást még én sem tunnám kihagyni talán .... még a végén belevonszoltok valami élvhajhászkodáskodásba, pedig má voltam majnem szerzetes isss....


Micsoda erkölcsi fertőőőő! Remélem gondoltál Kuktára iss?kiss


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Január 30)

Sch.E. írta:


> Micsoda erkölcsi fertőőőő! Remélem gondoltál Kuktára iss?kiss




Csak nem gondútad, hogy osztozok valakivel a cicipulton....?


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 30)

elke írta:


> Bárpincérnek ők jelentkeztek hölgyein ....tessék kiválogatni a jobbjátazokat megtartsuk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Elke Csúpaszívjóság! Nem lehetne fordítva?????, mókuskáék legyenek a bárpultosok, a cépfijúk pedig masszírozzanak?


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 30)

Sch.E. írta:


> Elke Csúpaszívjóság! Nem lehetne fordítva?????, *mókuskáék legyenek a bárpultosok, a cépfijúk pedig masszírozzanak?*



nemrossz nemrossz, hogyeznekemnemjutoteszembe 



atomvakond írta:


> Csak nem gondútad, hogy osztozok valakivel a cicipulton....?


mohóóóóó sapiens!!! ismerőss??


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Január 30)

Sch.E. írta:


> Elke Csúpaszívjóság! Nem lehetne fordítva?????, mókuskáék legyenek a bárpultosok, a cépfijúk pedig masszírozzanak?




Hű Te kis álszent, az előbb még erkölcsi fertő, most meg cépfijugg masszírozzanak...? ez ám a kettős mérce....


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Január 30)

AndiC írta:


> nemrossz nemrossz, hogyeznekemnemjutoteszembe
> 
> 
> mohóóóóó sapiens!!! ismerőss??





Ez más ám , ez nem 7 emeletes....


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 30)

atomvakond írta:


> Hű Te kis álszent, az előbb még erkölcsi fertő, most meg cépfijugg masszírozzanak...? ez ám a kettős mérce....


Csakhogy én osztozom sorstársaimmal a javakon, mert van bennem tesvéri szeretet, sőt, ha a fájós derekadra nem akad más terápia (deréktaposó lyánkák), önzetlenül átengedem bármeliket!kiss


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 30)

atomvakond írta:


> Ez más ám , ez nem 7 emeletes....



más hát, nem lehet lenyelni!


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 30)

kukta írta:


> Brokkoliszörp előtt tesék letáncolni egy kis kupica mellett a felszedett kalóriákat...nem zumba...mulatós...
> KÜLDÖM A MULATÓS CSÁRDÁST A NÉGY VIDÁM HALOTMOSÓ KOCSMÁBA MINDEN PÁLESZ IMÁDÓNAK....
> (#256)
> Komámasszony kakasa-Dusnoki Tamburások
> ...


Mondom én, hogy erkölcsi fertő, én meg csak lájkolom, lájkolom, mert hát mégiscsak muzikális vagyok, Kukta nagyon pajzán vagy!kiss


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 30)

mit gondol a tyúk, mikor a kakas kergeti, ha megállok, aszongya qrva vagyok, ha nem állok meg, aszonyga szűűűz vagyok... inkább felbukok...


----------



## evapatocs (2012 Január 30)

AndiC írta:


> mit gondol a tyúk, mikor a kakas kergeti, ha megállok, aszongya qrva vagyok, ha nem állok meg, aszonyga szűűűz vagyok... inkább felbukok...


 
Talán ezt gondolja?




Nézd milyen kedvesen teszi!
Ez ám az udvarlás!


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 30)

evapatocs írta:


> Talán ezt gondolja?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jajh mit vétett az a szegény tyúk, páleszt, csokit, vagy brokit evett?





Én is hoztam a kis kocsmánkba egy kis kultúrát, 
tudjátok, hogy mitől lett torzó? 
Buktáért nyúlkált !Bizomány!!!kiss


----------



## elke (2012 Január 30)

:lol:






ez meg igaz))


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 30)

Sch.E. írta:


> Jajh mit vétett az a szegény tyúk, páleszt, csokit, vagy brokit evett?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



elégbajjaz, hogy elveszejtettejakezit,azösszest, merahogy elnézem nem nagyon tudnája tüdejintartanija visz ki is poharat


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 31)

AndiC írta:


> elégbajjaz, hogy elveszejtettejakezit,azösszest, merahogy elnézem nem nagyon tudnája tüdejintartanija visz ki is poharat


Nem, nem ő a tüdős viszkis...de biztosan van valami más trükkje, ha sexszimbólummá tudott válni, pedig mekkora fertálya van nekije...azé ez némi megnyugvással tölt el, mondjuk a karomat nem adnám érte, de minnő szép lenne, ha bevállalná valaki a megmintázásomat (elfogyna a márvány Carrarából).


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Február 1)

Sajnos MA így jártam...(pedig nagyon szeretem a társaságot!)


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 2)

Sch.E. írta:


> Sajnos MA így jártam...(pedig nagyon szeretem a társaságot!)


 
sztán többvot a kevésitóka a kelleténél...

[HIDE]
http://youtu.be/VWAv3nyytDQ
[/HIDE]


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Február 2)

Gyakorlatok a szombat esti bulihoz erőnlétt és hajjlékonnyság czéljábóll  

...havon iss lehet tánczolni 

  bár én inkább melegebb vidékre vágyom...

 

, ahol férfijakk iss járjákk 

..
Ja! Italt iss hoztam,... ebbe iss lehet önteni vodkát?? 



Erzsikém boczijja pediglenn nemtom  hotykerűt ide  

...


----------



## AndiC (2012 Február 2)

nekemnemkell hajj lékonytság, mánel hajlok tejjjesen oda a melegebb ég hajlatra, soka piross, meg a cékladzsúúzba is lehessen vottkát cepegtetni, jótskán, nemköllszámolni a ceppeket, szal lehet, azisspiross, de nemtom, hogy a boczi kinek a protkójába került. az enyimbenem. nem észlelem. hogy ott lenne.


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Február 2)

AndiC írta:


> nekemnemkell hajj lékonytság, mánel hajlok tejjjesen oda a melegebb ég hajlatra, soka piross, meg a cékladzsúúzba is lehessen vottkát cepegtetni, jótskán, nemköllszámolni a ceppeket, szal lehet, azisspiross, de nemtom, hogy a boczi kinek a protkójába került. az enyimbenem. nem észlelem. hogy ott lenne.


Nagyerőkkell keresemm a tettesst...kiss


----------



## AndiC (2012 Február 2)

Zsafi írta:


> Nagyerőkkell keresemm a tettesst...kiss



tsakis húúússevőknél!! ahh tung!!


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Február 2)

Bocsesz! A TEHENEM hogy került a protiba? Nagyon szép kis magyar tarka, nemmilka!
Az én protim sem, megvan mind a 32. Jaj de ez még viaszproti, ezzel aztán nem eszik senki, az tuti!kiss:55:


----------



## miracle5 (2012 Február 3)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lz8L0JcPUM8 ez bizony igaz és ha kiszáradt minden korsó ezt látjuk


----------



## miracle5 (2012 Február 3)

asztarézangyalát!!


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Február 3)

miracle5 írta:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lz8L0JcPUM8 ez bizony igaz és ha kiszáradt minden korsó ezt látjuk



ilyen poharat hol lehet kapni? elkelne belőle egy egész készlettel


----------



## evapatocs (2012 Február 3)

miracle5 írta:


> asztarézangyalát!!


 
Ajánlom a Zsafinak B komplex helyett ,látható ez is tele van B vitaminnal,és még az is megeshet,hogy nem hizlal annyira.kiss


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Február 3)

evapatocs írta:


> Ajánlom a Zsafinak B komplex helyett ,látható ez is tele van B vitaminnal,és még az is megeshet,hogy nem hizlal annyira.kiss


A barnában több a B és tuti nem hízlal!!!!kissHajrá Zsafi! Le a torkon, amennyi beléd fér! Mindent tégy meg a lumbagó ellen!


----------



## miracle5 (2012 Február 3)

kgabi0507 írta:


> ilyen poharat hol lehet kapni? elkelne belőle egy egész készlettel



csakis ebben a korcsmában árulják 10 adag vottkaután :lol: 


Hiszem hogy állandó taggá váltam nemcsak a Négy vidám halottmosó kocsmában esztet megkell ünnepelni!!!!!!!!!!






egészségünkre ezzel a fügepálinkával


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Február 3)

Köszi a sok serecskét kiss
Egy a baj: nem nagyon szeretem...Vigaszom, hogy láttam már sörhasikókat iss...kiss


----------



## evapatocs (2012 Február 3)

miracle5 írta:


> csakis ebben a korcsmában árulják 10 adag vottkaután :lol:
> 
> 
> Hiszem hogy állandó taggá váltam nemcsak a Négy vidám halottmosó kocsmában esztet megkell ünnepelni!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Azt mondják a fügés pálinka csodát tesz,tán még a halottat is feltámasztja!
Milyen kár,hogy nem szeretem.
Üdv a klubban!!kiss


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Február 4)

Mindig jó ide késő éjjel bejönni, egy lélek sincs, ihajcsuhaj!


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Február 4)

Ó, drágám, más is mulat ilyenkor...kiss
(legalább 30 cm hó esett, gyönyörűűűűű)


----------



## AndiC (2012 Február 4)

miracle5 írta:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lz8L0JcPUM8 ez bizony igaz és ha kiszáradt minden korsó ezt látjuk



hmm, eléggé hogyissmongyamcsakk  öblöss a leányzó...
vagy csak a pohár azz 

különben egészéccaka pijjáltatok??
(nélkülemm?!)


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Február 4)

AndiC írta:


> különben egészéccaka pijjáltatok??
> (nélkülemm?!)


Láthatodd, hogy fájdalmass pózban hörpöltemm fell egyetlenegy szörpött ...kiss
Huhhhóóó...Pannon-tenger lesz, ha olvaddull?! Már több mint 50 centi hullott és méggggggg....


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Február 5)

Bezárt a korcsma, csak nem tették ki a táblát?!


----------



## AndiC (2012 Február 5)

neeem zárt be. beszéltem egy haverommal (barát, igen, az, nekem van ilyen iss), neem, nem talitskás, de lehet ha nincsmás, beugrik, szal aszonta a fügés cuccért vigyázz-ba áll, vagy nna, áll az ajtón, vagy mi. szék juriti. , nem orosz. gyuri.



hmm, báraszonta ócsényháráshow, namindegy, szal itt lesz majd a zajtóba, és diszkreténen köszönni fog mindenkinek hogy zdrásztvujtye, neeem, nem csááá, ahogy montam úgy, csajok, biztonságban lesz a pija. megmink iss.
(nemmintha nekünk szükségünk lenne székjuritire, elvégre).


----------



## miracle5 (2012 Február 5)

Nincsbezárvahólapáttal közlekedve bejutható és a melengető ital befogyasztható


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Február 5)

AndiC írta:


> neeem zárt be. beszéltem egy haverommal (barát, igen, az, nekem van ilyen iss), neem, nem talitskás, de lehet ha nincsmás, beugrik, szal aszonta a fügés cuccért vigyázz-ba áll, vagy nna, áll az ajtón, vagy mi. szék juriti. , nem orosz. gyuri.
> Csatolás megtekintése 820744
> hmm, báraszonta ócsényháráshow, namindegy, szal itt lesz majd a zajtóba, és diszkreténen köszönni fog mindenkinek hogy zdrásztvujtye, neeem, nem csááá, ahogy montam úgy, csajok, biztonságban lesz a pija. megmink iss.
> (nemmintha nekünk szükségünk lenne székjuritire, elvégre).




Na ne má hogy ez a csenevész csepp gyermek vigyázzon Rátok....!!! még a szemese áll nekije jól, én nem bíznék/nák meg benne...megissza a füge páleszt, aszt maj még nekem kell Titeket mentenem tőle....ne ájj szóba idegenekkel, és ne táncolj velük, meg pláne ne igyál velük, ez aranyszabály....most maj végig aggódhatom a zestét....


----------



## AndiC (2012 Február 5)

pargyiőőőz!! ahhhh...tung: nem csenevész, CSINI-VÉSZ. nnah. érted.
ő leszen az aki ajtón áll. nemfog rúdtánczolni, meraz ajtóban tejjesít szolgálatott, de ez még nem biztos, lehet, hogy mégis fog.
tánczolni fog. de mondom, nem lehesen még mostan azt tudni.
nem félünk. azmánbiztos. mennyél csak szépen alukállni...


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Február 5)

AndiC írta:


> pargyiőőőz!! ahhhh...tung: nem csenevész, CSINI-VÉSZ. nnah. érted.
> ő leszen az aki ajtón áll. nemfog rúdtánczolni, meraz ajtóban tejjesít szolgálatott, de ez még nem biztos, lehet, hogy mégis fog.
> tánczolni fog. de mondom, nem lehesen még mostan azt tudni.
> nem félünk. azmánbiztos. mennyél csak szépen alukállni...




Én szótam, na mind 1....alukállni meg juszte sem nem fogok, és még ha lenne fogam a körmömmet is lerágnám fogom, mer 22-től jön a SUPER BOWL...!!!!!!!! Hazafiak, vs. Gigászok...persze csak is a Pats győzhet, nem is tom miért izgulok....: csak az a baj hogy életem értelme meg aluszik, és nem ordibálhatok hogy TOUCHDOWN, mer szoktam ám ordítni.... na készítek kis kamilla téját, és maj nézem a harcot....


----------



## AndiC (2012 Február 5)

szájlenszplíííííz... elvan a baaaulval... cipőt kézbe, lehet bandukolni, ittazetalon:


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Február 5)

Hmmm...nem Atomot láttam valamellik sarokasztalnáll a halottmosóbann?!...kiss




Mintha a TV felé lett vóna fordulva...kiss


----------



## AndiC (2012 Február 5)

Zsafi írta:


> Hmmm...nem Atomot láttam valamellik sarokasztalnáll a halottmosóbann?!...kiss
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hűűű de élet hűűű a szerelésse!! dögöss.
nnah, azokkal a cuccokval a kezibe ellesz... meg avval a baaaulval. vagy mivel. 
szerintem lesznek ott csajokis. csakerről hallgat. aha. nagyokat.


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Február 6)

Nagyon nagy az én bánatom....ahogy Janó mondta volt a Pál utcai fiúk örökbecsű műben,: *kikaptung, megvertung...*

Ny Giants kontra N. England 21:17 
Pedig jobbak voltunk, és akkor is *Go Pats*....:12:






csak szemléltetés, hogy mennyire le vagyok törve....


----------



## AndiC (2012 Február 6)

atomvakond írta:


> Nagyon nagy az én bánatom....ahogy Janó mondta volt a Pál utcai fiúk örökbecsű műben,: *kikaptung, megvertung...*
> 
> Ny Giants kontra N. England 21:17
> Pedig jobbak voltunk, és akkor is *Go Pats*....:12:
> ...



éreznem kellene némi sajnálatot?? nyilváníccsak rész vétket iss??
azüvegbe mivann??


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Február 6)

AndiC írta:


> éreznem kellene némi sajnálatot?? nyilváníccsak rész vétket iss??
> azüvegbe mivann??






Monyjuk , az jól esne mostan mikor bánatos vagyok, és nem zundok...
csak egy kis nyugtató tejafőzet, kamilla, czitromfű, macskagyökér, meg hasonlók...
látod, még a lógóm is beszomorodott, ollan bánatos a színe...


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Február 6)

atomvakond írta:


> csak szemléltetés, hogy mennyire le vagyok törve....





AndiC írta:


> azüvegbe mivann??


Azüvegbe mecseki téjja van!! Hígítva...miveliss??? Metseki borvall??...kisskiss
Asztis tsakk bánatábann!! 
(#3730)


----------



## AndiC (2012 Február 6)

atomvakond írta:


> Monyjuk , az jól esne mostan mikor bánatos vagyok, és nem zundok...
> csak egy kis nyugtató tejafőzet, kamilla, czitromfű, macskagyökér, meg hasonlók...
> látod, még a lógóm is beszomorodott, ollan bánatos a színe...


najó, akkor mostan sajnállak egy kitsit, de sajnálat ide vagy oda, akkorse tudom hinni, hogy a züvegbe macskának van gyökérje 


Zsafi írta:


> Azüvegbe mecseki téjja van!! Hígítva...miveliss??? Metseki borvall??...kisskiss
> Asztis tsakk bánatábann!!


ígymár érthető. a züveg. meg a bánat. vagyis a bú.
énmégnempijáltam bánatomban...mennyire kell bánatosslegyél, hogy pijájj 
Zsafi, teccik Atomunk logója? olyan pasiss


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Február 6)

AndiC írta:


> Zsafi, teccik Atomunk logója? olyan pasiss


Egen...egen...márláttam valahóól...csitrikorombann...mikorissvótazz?! ...


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Február 6)

AndiC írta:


> najó, akkor mostan sajnállak egy kitsit, de sajnálat ide vagy oda, akkorse tudom hinni, hogy a züvegbe macskának van gyökérje
> 
> 
> 
> ...






pedig de...zalkohol semmiképpen sem, mert avval én a nyelőcsövem nem illetem, mer akkor már nem én vagyok önönmagam főnöke, és az gáz...
Hát nem elég bánat hogy a kedvenc csapatom má megint kikapott a super bowl-ban, és má megin ugyanattól a fúúújjj csapattól akitől 4 éve is...? persze ettől nem pijálok, csak szomorkodom, meg falok...


----------



## AndiC (2012 Február 6)

Zsafi írta:


> Egen...egen...márláttam valahóól...csitrikorombann...mikorissvótazz?! ...


muzejumba, netán a Viktor Elpigyirovics Boriszov-Muszatov kvartett egyik művéjje?? mer szimbo lista (neeem limbó lista, nemnem!, szimbolizájja Atomunkat, egyemmegénőtet, mostbúsull). az elpigyiri, na, az elpigyuri. vagy mi. 
hijjába, köll ide a kultúra... mánmonták. többminthárman. akkor téllegköll. tudod, ha többen mongyák, mint hárman.

holvan Gledag  a fresh coke-val??? 



atomvakond írta:


> pedig de...zalkohol semmiképpen sem, mert avval én a nyelőcsövem nem illetem, *mer akkor már nem én vagyok önönmagam főnöke, és az gáz...*
> Hát nem elég bánat hogy a kedvenc csapatom má megint kikapott a super bowl-ban, és má megin ugyanattól a fúúújjj csapattól akitől 4 éve is...? persze ettől nem pijálok, csak szomorkodom, meg falok...


egésszpontossan, mibenis nyilvánosodik meg a gázos fejleménny??
esetleg hagyod magad irányítani?? 
a szuper bóvlid ramaty egy gyülekezet lehet, mánneisharaguggy, ha már néééégy (4) éve már kikapott, ugyanattól, inkább mentekvolna rúttánczolni, lehet ott arattak volna... 
megmost lenne kit szerzőttetni.
jobbhíjján. elvégre. hamána matskadjökere  sem segít.


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Február 6)

Egen, egen...a rúttánczott tsak ígérgetikk nagy hangonn, asztánn semmi, esetlegg téjjába fojtyák a búbánatott...
Marad a kultúraigénny... mint halvánny vigasz...


----------



## AndiC (2012 Február 6)

Zsafi írta:


> Egen, egen...a rúttánczott tsak ígérgetikk nagy hangonn, asztánn semmi, esetlegg téjjába fojtyák a búbánatott...
> *Marad a kultúraigénny*... mint halvánny vigasz...



a balett is kultúra...tán akkor szerintem a csippendéleket kellene ide terjeszteni. ki. hjajjj, máncsaka gondolattyába is elfárattam...


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Február 6)

AndiC írta:


> a balett is kultúra...tán akkor szerintem a csippendéleket kellene ide terjeszteni. ki. hjajjj, máncsaka gondolattyába is elfárattam...



Ahh...mármérfárattálell?? Gondolod azoksegyünnekk??
Pedigazjóterápííjja...kiss (Ha gyünnekk...)


----------



## AndiC (2012 Február 6)

Zsafi írta:


> Ahh...mármérfárattálell?? Gondolod azoksegyünnekk??
> Pedigazjóterápííjja...kiss (Ha gyünnekk...)



ijjen koravénn fijjatalcsajokhozz negyünnének?? nemjó, fijjatal koravéncsajokhozz. :neutral: azazérzésem, a gyanúm erőss  ígysejó... 
ottegyemegafrantz ha nemgyünnek. lehet eltört a rúggyuk. vagy fitzamuk van. vagy depisek. példáull. 
nembajj. van koktél. hepi.


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Február 6)

Új személyszállító eszközt tanáltam, nem csak a síoktatók jóképűek, de a ratrakos legények issssss!!!! Ideje beújítani!kiss


----------



## AndiC (2012 Február 6)

Sch.E. írta:


> Új személyszállító eszközt tanáltam, nem csak a síoktatók jóképűek, de a ratrakos legények issssss!!!! Ideje beújítani!kiss



újítunk iss!! hallod Atom??? mi iss újítunk. dízájnt!!


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Február 6)

Má nem es sírok, nem vagyok olyan picsogó fajt....maj jövőre megin megnyerjük oszt jó napot...amúgy meg az ellennek mázlija vót... az meg tökre ki van csukva hogy hadjam magam írányítani, néha még nekem sem sikerül... anno a munkatársakkal rengeteg éjszakát átdorbézoltam a város összes becsületsüllyesztőjét ismertem...a világ összes üdítőjét beszlopáltam , és láttam a sok lerészegedett embertársamat...nem vagyok rá büszke, de sok tétre menő biliárd, kártya, vagy flipper csatát nyertem ellenük....ők erősködtek...s ha bunyó volt csak nagyon ritkán, pontosan kétszer törték szét az orromat...ráadásul, ha jöttek a zsaruk, azok sem mindig bilincseltek meg, mer látták józan, és összeszedett vagyok...
én alkohol nélkül is élvezem a társaságot, ellentétben azokkal akik, társaság nélkül is élvezik az alkoholt...


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Február 7)

atomvakond írta:


> Má nem es sírok, nem vagyok olyan picsogó fajt....maj jövőre megin megnyerjük oszt jó napot...amúgy meg az ellennek mázlija vót... az meg tökre ki van csukva hogy hadjam magam írányítani, néha még nekem sem sikerül... anno a munkatársakkal rengeteg éjszakát átdorbézoltam a város összes becsületsüllyesztőjét ismertem...a világ összes üdítőjét beszlopáltam , és láttam a sok lerészegedett embertársamat...nem vagyok rá büszke, de sok tétre menő biliárd, kártya, vagy flipper csatát nyertem ellenük....ők erősködtek...s ha bunyó volt csak nagyon ritkán, pontosan kétszer törték szét az orromat...ráadásul, ha jöttek a zsaruk, azok sem mindig bilincseltek meg, mer látták józan, és összeszedett vagyok...
> én alkohol nélkül is élvezem a társaságot, ellentétben azokkal akik, társaság nélkül is élvezik az alkoholt...


Ehune belekeveredtem a detoxikálóba? És mi lesz a rézangyalokkal?
A biztonság kedvéért hoztam egy kis finom tejszínest!:4:


----------



## AndiC (2012 Február 7)

Sch.E. írta:


> Ehune belekeveredtem a detoxikálóba? És mi lesz a rézangyalokkal?
> A biztonság kedvéért hoztam egy kis finom tejszínest!:4:



lekelligyammagamm, hogy nekapjak sziv in frakk tust Atom, tefrankenstejjjn , bytheway, leivásodás, Gledi szülinapja lesz tán holnap, nemtom mennyire lehessen hinni Lufinak, sörutánvagyelőtt, czitrommalvagyse, szal, aszonta, hogy lesz. merkiskoru, hozhat fresh coke-at. tuggyátok, azta hirtelen csavartat. lét. neem, nem a rokker Lufi a kiskoru (bárnemteszemértetűzbeakezit  ), a Gledag. de NOOOO pijja. tsak fresss.


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Február 7)

AndiC írta:


> lekelligyammagamm, hogy nekapjak sziv in frakk tust Atom, tefrankenstejjjn , bytheway, leivásodás, Gledi szülinapja lesz tán holnap, nemtom mennyire lehessen hinni Lufinak, sörutánvagyelőtt, czitrommalvagyse, szal, aszonta, hogy lesz. merkiskoru, hozhat fresh coke-at. tuggyátok, azta hirtelen csavartat. lét. neem, nem a rokker Lufi a kiskoru (bárnemteszemértetűzbeakezit  ), a Gledag. de NOOOO pijja. tsak fresss.




Mostan szégyellem ám magam, de aztat hittem hogy maj egy jót nevettek azon a kaptafa állú avataron....kiss..pedig még ez hasonlít rám a legjobban, csak bajusz nélkül... penitencia gyanánt én fizetek....


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Február 7)

atomvakond írta:


> Mostan szégyellem ám magam, de aztat hittem hogy maj egy jót nevettek azon a kaptafa állú avataron....kiss..pedig még ez hasonlít rám a legjobban, csak bajusz nélkül... penitencia gyanánt én fizetek....


Az jó lesz! Leihatjuk magunkat amennyire akarjuk, vagy vannak kitételek?
ATOOOOOOOOOm! Lécciiiiiiiiii! Azt az Atomvakisat! Az olyan aranyos, naaaaaaaaa! kiss


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Február 7)

atomvakond írta:


> Mostan szégyellem ám magam, de aztat hittem hogy maj egy jót nevettek azon a kaptafa állú avataron....kiss..pedig még ez hasonlít rám a legjobban, csak bajusz nélkül... penitencia gyanánt én fizetek....



Ez egészen jóképű! Nekem teccik!!kiss

Ha fizecc, én még jó ideig tsakk joghurtott iszom...vagy rostos gyümölcsleveket


----------



## AndiC (2012 Február 7)

atomvakond írta:


> Mostan szégyellem ám magam, de aztat hittem hogy maj egy jót nevettek azon a kaptafa állú avataron....kiss..pedig még ez hasonlít rám a legjobban, csak bajusz nélkül... penitencia gyanánt én fizetek....



azott a kezedben véletlenségből nem azén kalasnyikovom??!!


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Február 8)

AndiC írta:


> azott a kezedben véletlenségből nem azén kalasnyikovom??!!



Nem nem ó nem a puffkád van nállam, hanem az egy PR 30-as fúrókalapács, pneumatikus támon.....
( ha loptam vóna kókuszdiót, nem mondanám meg hogy ki vót..... )


----------



## AndiC (2012 Február 8)

atomvakond írta:


> Nem nem ó nem a puffkád van nállam, hanem az egy PR 30-as fúrókalapács, pneumatikus támon.....
> ( ha loptam vóna kókuszdiót, nem mondanám meg hogy ki vót..... )



csakhogy tuggyad (merjobb félni mint megijedni ) nekem egész arrrzenállom van. még az pr is, csak most támasztom pnejumatikussan. tudod. úgy. nna. asszem azis azenyim.
accsakide, mert lehessen nagyszükség reájja, merrt, naméér?? azér merrt... namééér??? na azérmert itt a csippendél brigád.
dőőőőgösekk. vigyázzni kell ám rájukk.


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Február 8)

AndiC írta:


> itt a csippendél brigád.
> dőőőőgösekk. vigyázzni kell ám rájukk.
> Csatolás megtekintése 822646


Ahh...végre megggyüttekk a csippendéliessekk!!!
Akkor ma este visíííítozunk nekijükk?? Wagymikorr??kiss
Mánehoggy ezek iss elszökdössenekk...


----------



## AndiC (2012 Február 8)

tánnem?? szökdössnek ell. ingyen pijjától nem hinném. akármennyit visítoznánk...


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Február 8)

AndiC írta:


> tánnem?? szökdössnek ell. ingyen pijjától nem hinném. akármennyit visítoznánk...



A csippendélessekk tánczátóll illik a női közönséggnekk visííítozni - úgy gondótam, kövessükk e cép tradíczióóót... ha gondolod...nekem visíííthatnékom vann amúgy iss...kiss


----------



## AndiC (2012 Február 8)

háát, mongyuk énisis beletudnák adni...apaitttanyaittt... persze, a visítozásba.


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Február 8)

Jól látom, hogy Atomunk mostanában csak az ivóba jár? 
Enni is köll néha, főként hidegben! Nem lesz energia fölemelni azt a hidraulikusat. 

Andi, Zsafi, jöttem visítozni, de sehun nemtalálom a fijúkat!kiss


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Február 9)

AndiC írta:


> csakhogy tuggyad (merjobb félni mint megijedni ) nekem egész arrrzenállom van. még az pr is, csak most támasztom pnejumatikussan. tudod. úgy. nna. asszem azis azenyim.
> accsakide, mert lehessen nagyszükség reájja, merrt, naméér?? azér merrt... namééér??? na azérmert itt a csippendél brigád.
> dőőőőgösekk. vigyázzni kell ám rájukk.
> Csatolás megtekintése 822646



Hogy Te millen kis kaparcsi vagyol, aztat se tudod mire jó, de azisa Tiéd..azzaz izé, csak a fúrókalapács 30 kg+ a légtám sem hungarocellből vagyon.. leszállna a heréd amennyiben vóna az emelgetésétől...vót vele dógom 15 év alatt, igaz nekem nem szállt le..




AndiC írta:


> háát, mongyuk énisis beletudnák adni...apaitttanyaittt... persze, a visítozásba.



meg gyűrögetnéd a pénzet a tangába igaz-e, mer az úgy szokás...mesélték...



Sch.E. írta:


> Jól látom, hogy Atomunk mostanában csak az ivóba jár?
> Enni is köll néha, főként hidegben! Nem lesz energia fölemelni azt a hidraulikusat.
> 
> Andi, Zsafi, jöttem visítozni, de sehun nemtalálom a fijúkat!kiss



mer Tik is mindég itt kóbászótok, s nekem vigyázó szememet Rátok kell néha vetnem... különben is az evősben Tőlletek éhenhalnék, igaz a szerszám az működne a sokkk zellertől...egyedül TÉ az aki emberes kajákat replikál, és köszönöm is neki...kiss
Nem kekeckedek Erzsikém, de az a tám nem hidraulikus, hanem pneumatikus...csak hogy tuggyad...


----------



## AndiC (2012 Február 9)

Sch.E. írta:


> Jól látom, hogy Atomunk mostanában csak az ivóba jár?
> Enni is köll néha, főként hidegben! Nem lesz energia fölemelni azt a hidraulikusat.
> 
> Andi, Zsafi, jöttem visítozni, de sehun nemtalálom a fijúkat!kiss



nemköll emelni. tám asztaniköll. pnejumatikussan. aztata hidrajolikusat. vagymit

merlefektettük őket. nnaazérnemtalálod. 



atomvakond írta:


> Hogy Te millen kis kaparcsi vagyol, aztat se tudod mire jó, de azisa Tiéd..azzaz izé, csak a fúrókalapács 30 kg+ a légtám sem hungarocellből vagyon.. leszállna a heréd amennyiben vóna az emelgetésétől...vót vele dógom 15 év alatt, igaz nekem nem szállt le..



elhisszük. hogy nem szállt le. vagy el.
piczilánykoromban blekkendekkerfúrót kiköltöztettem a homokrakásba, olyan november tájékán, másnap hó esett rengeteg, apám kereste a blekkit, nem találta, kérdezte is tőlem (merottsündörögtem körülötte), nem láttam-e (deeee \\m/), én meg perszeee hogyneeeem, felsebírtamvolna emelni... ugyan... aztán meglett, mikor elolvadt a hóóó... szal, Atomkám, ne gondojjad hogy mostan mint donnatonna, nem tunnék felemelni 3o kilót. 
5o-et is.



> meg gyűrögetnéd a pénzet a tangába igaz-e, mer az úgy szokás...mesélték...



aha, mesélték... miketnemtucc 



> mer Tik is mindég itt kóbászótok, s nekem vigyázó szememet Rátok kell néha vetnem... különben is az evősben Tőlletek éhenhalnék, igaz a szerszám az működne a sokkk zellertől...egyedül TÉ az aki emberes kajákat replikál, és köszönöm is neki...kiss
> Nem kekeckedek Erzsikém, de az a tám nem hidraulikus, hanem pneumatikus...csak hogy tuggyad...


sokmán a tudomány.. a hidrajulikus pnejumatika is máncsak a zellertől műxikk???


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Február 9)

atomvakond írta:


> meg gyűrögetnéd a pénzet a tangába igaz-e, mer az úgy szokás...mesélték...


Pízt erre nem áldozunk, aki nekünk vetkezik önzetlenül tegye, mi penig visítozunk hálábul...

[/quote]mer Tik is mindég itt kóbászótok, s nekem vigyázó szememet Rátok kell néha vetnem... különben is az evősben Tőlletek éhenhalnék, igaz a szerszám az működne a sokkk zellertől...egyedül TÉ az aki emberes kajákat replikál, és köszönöm is neki...kiss
Nem kekeckedek Erzsikém, de az a tám nem hidraulikus, hanem pneumatikus...csak hogy tuggyad...[/quote]

Ebben nagyon is igazad van TÉ-nek arany szíve van, mindig jókat főz, bőségesen és nem zőccség az tuti, kissé nől a kuffer tőle, meg a koleszterin szint, de majd lepneumatizáljuk, ha másként nem megy ....mondjuk a hólapátoláshoz kell is az energy.

Bejöttem egy kis reggeli kupincáért, merre van a Metaxa?


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Február 9)

A Metaxát én nyáron szeretem...
Cserébe hoztam egy kis forralt bort a betévedőknek  (a lábas alján van még egy-lét bögrényi...)


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Február 9)

A forraltbor mellé....


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Február 10)

Bombardino forrón tálalva...hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## AndiC (2012 Február 10)

mibőlvan mibőlvan



visz ki?? vagy nem visz.


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Február 10)

AndiC írta:


> mibőlvan mibőlvan
> 
> 
> 
> visz ki?? vagy nem visz.


Úgy kivisz a legelőre, hogy abban köszönet nincs! A lábad magátul száguldozikkkk, hukk és meg sem kottyan ha meredek és havasss a lejtő.

Tojáslikőrike+fehér rum felgőzölve, valódi tejszín a tetején, szívószál mellé kiskanál, hogy a sűrű nyamiból egy csepp se vesszen kárba.


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Február 10)

Sch.E. írta:


> Úgy kivisz a legelőre, hogy abban köszönet nincs! A lábad magátul száguldozikkkk, hukk és meg sem kottyan ha meredek és havasss a lejtő.
> 
> Tojáslikőrike+fehér rum felgőzölve, valódi tejszín a tetején, szívószál mellé kiskanál, hogy a sűrű nyamiból egy csepp se vesszen kárba.




Apám..., ill anyám.... hogy miket tudtok Ti itten keverni ital címszó alatt.... eztet van aki megtuggya inni...? most nem számolva hogy nem iszom alkoholt, de ha tenném ez akkor is nehezen menne le a torkomon...


----------



## AndiC (2012 Február 10)

mostnemakarok, de téllegmost nagyon nemakarok kekeczkedni, de minek hangoztatod annyit hogy alkojolmentes vagy?? ha akarunk ugyisugyis leitatunk.
hijába ellenkeznél. képzeld.


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Február 10)

atomvakond írta:


> Apám..., ill anyám.... hogy miket tudtok Ti itten keverni ital címszó alatt.... eztet van aki megtuggya inni...? most nem számolva hogy nem iszom alkoholt, de ha tenném ez akkor is nehezen menne le a torkomon...


Az enyémen úgy lement, mint a sicc! hú de csudijó volt! És nem lettem alkesz, nem is leszek soha, ilyen gondjaim hálisten nincsenek.kiss


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Február 10)

Sör Új-Kaledóniából


----------



## AndiC (2012 Február 10)

az a pirosas milyenes?? málnásos?


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Február 11)

AndiC írta:


> az a pirosas milyenes?? málnásos?



Kituggyaasztinnen?? Lehet, hogy paradicsomos...


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Február 11)

AndiC írta:


> mostnemakarok, de téllegmost nagyon nemakarok kekeczkedni, de minek hangoztatod annyit hogy alkojolmentes vagy?? ha akarunk ugyisugyis leitatunk.
> hijába ellenkeznél. képzeld.




Télleg többet nem mondom, mer még úgy járok mint a fijú, aki sokszor ordította hogy farkas, farkas, aztán má senki nem is hitt nekije...
és hogy képzelitek ? erőszakkal, mer azt csipem... persze ha szépem megkértek, a kedvetekért mettenném, oszt maj nem bírnátok elviselni a hülye vigyorrrgásommat, vagy az okoskodó dumámat,esetle táncikálnék, vagy csak beágyaznék a padlóra...? gondolom AndiC mindég puffkával jár....


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Február 12)

Akiknek az utak nem elég síkosak...


----------



## gledag (2012 Február 14)

http://canadahun.com/forum/showpost.php?p=3363050&postcount=856


----------



## AndiC (2012 Február 14)

gledag írta:


> http://canadahun.com/forum/showpost.php?p=3363050&postcount=856



naggyonjóóóó 
pálinka ide vagy oda, a kotsma kiürült... tánnem amióta Atomunk engedékenyebb lett  sőőőőt... 
(a puffkahatására  ).
nembaj, mingyáritta márcziusnyóóócz, akkor lesz csajos buli. mindenhol azvan. egen. 
leltár megvót? nemmarattpija  azérmer sokájig tartott


----------



## Melitta (2012 Február 14)

Na puff neki ...............jo lesz vigyazni a raktar kulcsra ha igy urul a raktar, ra kene ulni a muffotokkal ,hogy senki el ne bugazza a raktar kulcsot.Nem vigyazhatok mindenre egyszerre.


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Február 15)

Melitta írta:


> Na puff neki ...............jo lesz vigyazni a raktar kulcsra ha igy urul a raktar, ra kene ulni a muffotokkal ,hogy senki el ne bugazza a raktar kulcsot.Nem vigyazhatok mindenre egyszerre.




 Majd én rája ülök, talán a lyányok csak nem nyúkálnak alám, mer akkor visítok... nem lesz itten tivornya nyócadikán, hanem maj otthon a családi fészek melegének őrizgetése leszen... és nem is vagyok hímsoviniszta, attat se tudom mit jelent....


----------



## Melitta (2012 Február 15)

Csak azt tudnam a muffot hogy oldod meg..........


----------



## AndiC (2012 Február 15)

Melitta írta:


> Csak azt tudnam a muffot hogy oldod meg..........


muffin  majsütünk. csokist. rumot bele! jesssz!


----------



## Melitta (2012 Február 15)

Lehet az atom a kekszakall? add oda a kulcsot...................
JUdit................


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Február 16)

Melitta írta:


> Csak azt tudnam a muffot hogy oldod meg..........



Én arra a kézmelegítő szőrme ancúgra gondoltam, hogy abba dugom a kulcsot, majd rá ülök... mer azt híják muff-nak, vagy neeemm...???



AndiC írta:


> muffin  majsütünk. csokist. rumot bele! jesssz!



Nincsen rum , mer a raktár kulcs a muffban van, én meg rajta ülök...jó lesz a sima csokis is...



Melitta írta:


> Lehet az atom a kekszakall? add oda a kulcsot...................
> JUdit................



Igen, én vagyok a kékszakáll, vagy is olyan szürkés kékes, őszes, teles deres... a lényeg hogy az utolsó ajtó a raktár, és oda még Judit sem léphet be...punk-tum...


----------



## AndiC (2012 Február 17)

atomvakond írta:


> Igen, én vagyok a kékszakáll, vagy is olyan szürkés kékes, őszes, teles deres... a lényeg hogy az utolsó ajtó a raktár, és oda még Judit sem léphet be...punk-tum...


allergiás vagyok a szakállakra, megtépem ha a zutamba kerül. egggyisss! nacsakazér. nemkell puffkahozzája. pláne ha olyan


> szürkés kékes, őszes, teles deres...


hasonlít ahhoz a téli csavargóhoz?? aki apónak becézteti magát?? 
merakkor... összetűzzük a bazsüsszt


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Február 18)

Ebben a kihalt kocsmában csak kamillatéjját 

 kapni már, esetleg aki szereti, egy pohár tejecskét, hogy könnyebb légyen az álmunk



...se rúttáncz, se tsárdáss, se keringőőő...
Mind a 

-be vonúúútak?


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Február 18)

AndiC írta:


> allergiás vagyok a szakállakra, megtépem ha a zutamba kerül. egggyisss! nacsakazér. nemkell puffkahozzája. pláne ha olyan
> 
> hasonlít ahhoz a téli csavargóhoz?? aki apónak becézteti magát??
> merakkor... összetűzzük a bazsüsszt



Most mér vagyol illen fusztrált a télapóra, csak nem mindig virgácsot kaptál...? maj jó beárullak Neki, és még aztat sem kapol..:4:


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Február 19)

Hoztam egy kis walesi ityókát, hátha idetéved valami szomjas lantos


----------



## gledag (2012 Február 19)

Hello.

Hát.
Tegnap ittam a Gyuribácsi teáját a pulton könyökölve.
És jött egy kocsmanévadó,kissé illumminnált állapotban a belső szobák felől.
Hogy miket tudtam meg tőle!
Ez az egész kulcsraülés meg nem lehetbemenni a hetedikszobába,csak elterelő hadművelet.

Hamo igazolvánnyal be lehet menni simán.

Egy kártyabarlang! És mindenféle egyéb erkölcstelenség tanyája.

OTT REJTEGETIK RÚDAS MATYIT és TÚRÓ RUDIT.

Nem kell hozzá sok fantázia,hogy mi folyhat bent.

Még korlátozott számban árulnak igazolványt, aki megfizeti, még gyakorlati oktatáson sem kell résztvennie.

Na kint ezért nincsen forgalom.


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Február 19)

gledag írta:


> Hello.
> 
> Hát.
> Tegnap ittam a Gyuribácsi teáját a pulton könyökölve.
> ...




Na nee most ez komoly..???? hát én errő nem es tuttam becsszó, ez az én erkölcsiségemmel nem fér össze...meg vagyok döbbenve, sőt háborodva, elhatárolódok és a többi stb...


----------



## Melitta (2012 Február 19)

gledag írta:


> Hello.
> 
> Hát.
> Tegnap ittam a Gyuribácsi teáját a pulton könyökölve.
> ...



Ha jol ertem csak nem megvesztegetni akar valaki?
Nem kell nagydobra verni de szeretem ha megvesztegetnek.......meg valogatos se vagyok, johet minden sor, bor, pajinka,bon bon es dollar is.


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Február 20)

na elég volt a munkából, gondoltam, tartok egy szünetet és betántorgok a kedvenc csehómba
Túró Rudolfot ne keressétek, legyőztem imádom a pasit egyébként csak sajnos nem tudok túl sokáig egy asztalnál ülni vele, valahogy mindig eltűnik


----------



## miracle5 (2012 Február 21)

Engem inkább Rúdas Matyi érdekelne






Ő az? Mer ha igen megfontolom az igazolvány vásárlást esetleg 

Esti Kornél is ott van?:lol:


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Február 21)

miracle5 írta:


> Engem inkább Rúdas Matyi érdekelne
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Most ebben mi a nagy durranás..? ( vagy az maj később jön..?) fotosop és kész...illen képet én is tudok kreálni na..


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Február 21)

atomvakond írta:


> Most ebben mi a nagy durranás..? ( vagy az maj később jön..?) fotosop és kész...illen képet én is tudok kreálni na..



ne fogd vissza magad, Atombá, start menü, program files, photoshop, hajrááááá! Lássuk a medvét!\\m/


----------



## gledag (2012 Február 21)

...Na most.
Át kéne tekinteni,hogy ebből a helyzetből mit lehet kihozni.

-Megették a fő vendégművészt. Mr.Túró Rudolfot

-Az al vendégművészt leminimalizálták, kipellengérezték,megalázták.
Mr.Rúdas Mátyást
------------------------------------------------

Új vendégművész kell, az tutti.
Ki légyen az?

Itt van mindjárt Judithhh, aki bejött a csőbe.

Kis idő után rájött,hogy neki itt jobb,mint a despota impotensségtől személyiségzavaros volt párja mellett.
Mint Rúdas Matyi partnere, fel is léphet, valami le is eshet neki.
/Rudas Matyi önbizalmát könnyen vissza lehet hozni,kis fizetésemeléssel/

Juditka elárulta,hogy titkos imádója Leilának az arab démonnak, magányos perceiben utánozta, hastáncot lejtett a budoárjában.
Úgyhogy van gyakorlata is.

Ezért most itt a barlangban Judit lehet a FAVORIT.

Csak egy kikötése van, elfogadja a szerződést, de rúd nélkül akar táncolni. 

MOSTANTÓL Ő Rúdas Matyi partnere és imádója.
Úgyhogy el a kezekkel a RM-tól!!!!!!!!!

A nők leszbi része is örülhet az új színfoltnak.

Remélem a zugtevékenység fellendül.


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Február 21)

Na igen...de Leila akárhányszor táncával akarta szórakoztatni a közönséget, mindig visszaküldték (penderítették ) a sarokba pipázni...(nemtom a kora hatással volt eme mellőzésre, vagy tsak a táncztudása?!)
Csakazér, mermondád, Judit nála tanult...Ésnehogyúgyjárjon...
kiss


----------



## gledag (2012 Február 21)

Nem nála tanult,ő a várban, leila a helyőrségi kocsmában domborított.

Csak távoli tisztelője volt.
Ami nem is véletlen


http://canadahun.com/forum/showpost.php?p=3375504&postcount=240



De lehet,hogy, ha itt a vendégek elég sokat ittak, mindegy nekik,hogy leila, vagy judit, vagy akárki.
Kis mozgásérzékelés is elég, a homályos látással.


----------



## elke (2012 Február 21)

atomvakond írta:


> Most ebben mi a nagy durranás..? ( vagy az maj később jön..?) fotosop és kész...illen képet én is tudok kreálni na..




Hát az Esti Kornél a nagy durr 

Érdeklődve várom a fotosoppingolt képet  kiss és a reállást is nagyon várom


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 22)

elke ehun e.... én mán tanátam igazán korahűűűű kocsmás fotosképet......hiszen játszani mindig jóóóó


----------



## Barkochba (2012 Február 22)

Erről jut eszembe: tényleg van már Túró Rudi Kanadában?


----------



## Melitta (2012 Február 22)

Igen, lehet kapni majd minden magyar deli uzletben.


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 22)

Barkochba írta:


> Erről jut eszembe: tényleg van már Túró Rudi Kanadában?


 
no eztete én tutira nem tudom......de valami ily fajta

kibeszerelésben



sztán kapható ottan az Óperenciáson is túl...oszt tartosabb is...mint a túróóó+ a Rudi

de az biztos...,hogy ilyen aranyos kis



droidok mán vannak a korcsmánkban... oszt nekünk megmán ez is elég inditásnak


----------



## AndiC (2012 Február 22)

miknem történtek...:neutral: kocsmatőtelékek számja megugrott. tán.
kan ni bálok is vannak  a leila hűűűderanda, akkorájt sikítottam, hogy a kocsmaajtókivágódott magától, le is szakatt. megkéne preparálni. merhuzatos. így. sok nemkívánatos begyöhet. asziszik ingyenpija mérés. van. de nints. nem lehessenmegérteni???
na kifelé! tsak az marad bennt, aki ottvót. a leila is mennyen. merkiveremabiztosítékot is. a zösszestet.
juteszembe, (ritkán), hun az igor?? a badigárdista??? mánnemköll ajtón álljon, merúgyis leszakadt. míg Atom meg nem ja ví ccsa. érted. nem az igort. nem.
a zajtót.


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Február 22)

Mibajod a Lejlávall?? Haddgyűjjönn!!
Táncójjonn!!
Valaki legalább tánczoll!!
Megtaníttyuk zumbázni...:grin:kiss


----------



## AndiC (2012 Február 22)

dehogy fog táncolni, meg zumbázni. elijeszti a nagyérdeműt. meg csak a pija kell neki.
csípemdél kell ide!! akkornyőlmega forgalomm!! a kotsmában. namajdmeglátod, azösszesszentfazék itt lesz!!


----------



## Barkochba (2012 Február 23)

Múltkor láttam Carrie Fisher stand-up számát. Én sajnáltam.


----------



## gledag (2012 Február 23)

Andi és ez?

http://canadahun.com/forum/showpost.php?p=3378717&postcount=887


----------



## AndiC (2012 Február 23)

gledag írta:


> Andi és ez?
> 
> http://canadahun.com/forum/showpost.php?p=3378717&postcount=887



nnah, mingyámáss!! teccik aza csomózásosmegoldás... 
a lejlától rémálmok gyötörtek, fűnyíróval ijezgetett, naellehessenképzelni mennyire megijedt még az igor is. a székjuritim.

Atom drágabarátunk szemit meg béköttyük kiskendővel (kiskendőőőőm négysarkaaa kiéééégett a vasalóóótóóól...), mer szerintem igencsak ugrálni fog, tudod, a szeme, rigmusra, ahogy billegteti a missz ha vaj, nna. érted.
asztán nehogy valami baja essék. mer, jajjj, nemélnémtúl. nembiztosdeleheccséges. hogy mégis.

habajva mit isznak?? vagy nna,havajba 
kellene rendelni. hunamaaahketinmenedzserrr???


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Február 23)

Meghívtam kedvenc kocsmai énekesnőmet a kedvenc dala előadására - csak nehogy úgy járjon, mint Leila  (#888

És rendeltem könnyű havájji italokatt...kiss


 


AndiC, megvan-e a píízess párdádd?


----------



## AndiC (2012 Február 23)

Zsafi írta:


> Meghívtam kedvenc kocsmai énekesnőmet a kedvenc dala előadására - csak nehogy úgy járjon, mint Leila  (#888
> 
> És rendeltem könnyű havájji italokatt...kiss
> Csatolás megtekintése 831183 Csatolás megtekintése 831184
> AndiC, megvan-e a píízess párdádd?



Zsafikám a zénekesnőd szirén hangjától összetörtek a poharak. merüvegből voltak. nem-e itt is törnek majd?? meg még a dob hártyák is. (dooooob, nemmás!!!  ) 
nincsen meg a párnám, merhajigálom, oszt elvesztettem mint jópap a biciklijét... hogy hol 

biztoss, hogy könnyűek azok a havájji italok? nehéznek tűnnek...


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Február 23)

AndiC írta:


> Atom drágabarátunk szemit meg béköttyük kiskendővel (kiskendőőőőm négysarkaaa kiéééégett a vasalóóótóóól...), mer szerintem igencsak ugrálni fog, tudod, a szeme, rigmusra, ahogy billegteti a missz ha vaj, nna. érted.
> asztán nehogy valami baja essék. mer, jajjj, nemélnémtúl. nembiztosdeleheccséges. hogy mégis.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Február 23)

AndiC írta:


> Zsafikám a zénekesnőd szirén hangjától összetörtek a poharak. merüvegből voltak. nem-e itt is törnek majd?? meg még a dob hártyák is. (dooooob, nemmás!!!  )
> nincsen meg a párnám, merhajigálom, oszt elvesztettem mint jópap a biciklijét... hogy hol
> 
> biztoss, hogy könnyűek azok a havájji italok? nehéznek tűnnek...


Hát ott lehet, ahol a bicajjj...kiss
Csupagyümőcs azitóka...Madám Idit iseszt itta...(nekije márrég tsak dob....vóóót)
Hát veszünk papír meg műanyag poharakat, ha megtanálod a kisspárnádd...kiss
Vagyhíddel a kiskendőseket énekelni...rúttánczot is tunnakk?? Hamár Atom inkább a falnakk megyen...kiss


----------



## Melitta (2012 Február 24)

hahaha
Hogy mik vannak....


----------



## Melitta (2012 Február 24)

hm


----------



## elke (2012 Február 24)

Ha nem baj amikor úgy hozza a sors akkor én ezt mégis egyedül intézem főleg itt a virtuális kocsmánkban :lol:


----------



## elke (2012 Február 24)

*hogy ez miért nem az udvarlós topikba került ki????*



Melitta írta:


> hahaha
> Hogy mik vannak....




:lol: :lol: :lol: Melitta hogyte miket nem hozol ide de jó tanács sosem gagyi kiss


----------



## AndiC (2012 Február 24)

nincs pijja. mijóta rendeltem ... de nem jött a szállítmány. estére buli. táncz meg a zösszes cucc. ha nem lesszpija bajjlessz!!


----------



## gledag (2012 Február 24)

Egy kis rázás, igazi fenékkel.

http://canadahun.com/forum/showpost.php?p=3380340&postcount=896


----------



## AndiC (2012 Február 24)

gledag írta:


> Egy kis rázás, igazi fenékkel.
> 
> http://canadahun.com/forum/showpost.php?p=3380340&postcount=896



ez mind szép, de Atomunk ettől falnak megyen, vagy árokba vagy hova  annyira megfogzavarodni, mer igencsak prűűűűd a lelkem  óóóóvni kell ám, nemúgyvanazz!! mink vigyázunk fele barátunkra. egen.
szal, Gledikém keresgéjjécsak még... mink nem vagyunk prűűűűűdek (dök ).
elvégre.


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Február 24)

[HIDE]
http://www.100daysofdance.com/#!
[/HIDE]
Újabb jelentkezők a castingra...


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Február 24)

AndiC írta:


> ez mind szép, de Atomunk ettől falnak megyen, vagy árokba vagy hova  annyira megfogzavarodni, mer igencsak prűűűűd a lelkem  óóóóvni kell ám, nemúgyvanazz!! mink vigyázunk fele barátunkra. egen.
> szal, Gledikém keresgéjjécsak még... mink nem vagyunk prűűűűűdek (dök ).
> elvégre.





Nem is vagyok prűd, csak a túlzásokat nem helyeslem...ha lehetne tunni , melyik felemre vigyáztok..? mer nekem minden felem nagyon kedves számomra...


----------



## AndiC (2012 Február 24)

atomvakond írta:


> Nem is vagyok prűd, csak a túlzásokat nem helyeslem...ha lehetne tunni , melyik felemre vigyáztok..? mer nekem minden felem nagyon kedves számomra...



de, prűűűűd vagy, mindenki mongya még a póstás is mondta, aki kéccer csengetett. ingyen pijájér, egen, azér, de eltaszigáltam a zajtóból, mernem reparáltad meg, persze, a zajtót. egyáltalán meg leszen az preparálva?? egyáltalán jön már a szállítmány a raktárba?? 
mer montam hogy PANG!


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Február 24)

AndiC írta:


> de, prűűűűd vagy, mindenki mongya még a póstás is mondta, aki kéccer csengetett. ingyen pijájér, egen, azér, de eltaszigáltam a zajtóból, mernem reparáltad meg, persze, a zajtót. egyáltalán meg leszen az preparálva?? egyáltalán jön már a szállítmány a raktárba??
> mer montam hogy PANG!




Ja Te meg úgy-e mindent elhiszel mindenkinek,meg a poftáfnak, aki kétszer csenget...? ésakkor sem vagyok prűd, azt se tom mit jelent, de fijatal koromban vótak ám eseteim, no nem a Tót Marival, de vótak, és abbó tudnád hogy nem vagyok prűd...na..a zarany ódalon olvastad hogy én ajtós, és pija szállítmányozási kisiparos vagyok..? persze barátságbúl meg javítom a zajtót, de az eredményért garanciját nem vállalok, még akkó sem ha úgy felfegyverzed magadat, mint egy Rambolina... két szög és rája a pakróc = ajtó, és még szinházi függöny is.. ásványvizet maj viszek, most úgy is egy kamionos jáccékkal hasítok Ámerikában...


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Február 24)

Gyógyító&fogyasztó gyömbnéress ityókákk 

 

 , 
meleg változatban iss 


és alkoholoss iss 

 de nem kell féééni, Melitta vállalta a nehezebb részitt (azok helyett, akik nem akarnak személyesen be - vagy ki -rúúúúgni)kiss


----------



## AndiC (2012 Február 24)

atomvakond írta:


> Ja Te meg úgy-e mindent elhiszel mindenkinek,meg a poftáfnak, aki kétszer csenget...? ésakkor sem vagyok prűd, azt se tom mit jelent, de fijatal koromban vótak ám eseteim, no nem a Tót Marival, de vótak, és abbó tudnád hogy nem vagyok prűd...na..a zarany ódalon olvastad hogy én ajtós, és pija szállítmányozási kisiparos vagyok..? persze barátságbúl meg javítom a zajtót, de az eredményért garanciját nem vállalok, még akkó sem ha úgy felfegyverzed magadat, mint egy Rambolina... két szög és rája a pakróc = ajtó, és még szinházi függöny is.. ásványvizet maj viszek, most úgy is egy kamionos jáccékkal hasítok Ámerikában...


figyelemre méltó esetek nagyon nem lehettek, ha mán Kálmán bátyánk is a Tótmarit említette, de semmi baj, tuggyuk hogy szerecc dicsekedni.  minkmeg elhisszük, így látatlanba... 
mamársenkise olvassa a zaranyódalakat, mer van inter milán meg nett, énis is arra gondoltam, hogy fele barátságból fogodmegjavítani az ajtót. mégelmongyam párszor?? vagy veszed aztablekkendekkert. vagy azt a pnejumatikus szomatikusat. 
nemkell a szállítmányozós kisiparos,egyenlőre, ide nagyiparos kell, TIRvel kell hozni. azt amit. 8)
hallod... Rambolina egy bocicsoki mellettem, ha én eccer előszedem az arzenálom...  a kalsnyikovot!!! nem mást. 



Zsafi írta:


> Gyógyító&fogyasztó gyömbnéress ityókákk
> meleg változatban iss, és alkoholoss iss, de nem kell féééni, Melitta vállalta a nehezebb részitt (azok helyett, akik nem akarnak személyesen be - vagy ki -rúúúúgni)kiss


nekemnek most meleg változatban kellene. nem kéne in halájjak


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Február 25)

AndiC

figyelemre méltó esetek nagyon nem lehettek, ha mán Kálmán bátyánk is a Tótmarit említette, de semmi baj, tuggyuk hogy szerecc dicsekedni.  minkmeg elhisszük, így látatlanba... 
mamársenkise olvassa a zaranyódalakat, mer van inter milán meg nett, énis is arra gondoltam, hogy fele barátságból fogodmegjavítani az ajtót. mégelmongyam párszor?? vagy veszed aztablekkendekkert. vagy azt a pnejumatikus szomatikusat. 
nemkell a szállítmányozós kisiparos,egyenlőre, ide nagyiparos kell, TIRvel kell hozni. azt amit. 8)
hallod... Rambolina egy bocicsoki mellettem, ha én eccer előszedem az arzenálom...  a kalsnyikovot!!! nem mást. 





Ne gonduld ám hogy összvecsinyáltam mostan magam, de lovamnak halálával vágtatok, és a zajtót nemhogy megjavítom, hanem ki is cserélem egy vadizsír szuper modern kétszárnyú energitakarékos díszüvegesre, de csak azé mer nem tudok ellenállni kedves kérésednesk, no meg gentlemanus is vagyok... ippeg hogy nem a Tótmarival, írtam is és nem is szoktam dicsekszeni


----------



## AndiC (2012 Február 25)

najóvan akkor sinen vagyunk ajtó javítva. kiss Atom tuttamén hogy jó fele barát vagy. meg nagyon ügyess!!! iss.

a szállítmányról még mindig nagy a tsend, pedig ha annyi kulturált vendég művészünk lessz mi lesssz??? ha nem lessz  pija.


----------



## gledag (2012 Február 25)

Hozommá hozommá.

http://canadahun.com/forum/showpost.php?p=3382022&postcount=899

Kis dagik, de ezek fiúk! ja, lány is van,de azt nem figyeltem annyira.
Jobbról a második az enyém!!!!


----------



## AndiC (2012 Február 25)

nnavégre, be is van pakolva. ajtó preparálva. kulturáltabb vendégművészek készenlétben. teccik, hogy bevonják a nagyérdeműt iss. ha ma havaj est lesz, havaj koktél is kell. akár több is. ananájszos.
azz. meg aki keveri. ki keveri??


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 27)

Sziasztók....csak a gpsem erre irányitgatott...oszt gondotam szomjasak vagytok......hoztam is hamarjába torok kenő

olajat...








sztán akinek sok lenne oszt nagy...arra is gondotam...sztán beéri egy párti sakkal a kricsminkbe


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 28)

Megtölteném én is a raktárt bárki is vigyázza nem érdekel...
A jó pálinka itassa magát....csak az a baj,hogy kevés a szomjas ebben a kocsmában...


----------



## AndiC (2012 Március 1)

kukta írta:


> Megtölteném én is a raktárt bárki is vigyázza nem érdekel...
> A jó pálinka itassa magát....csak az a baj,hogy kevés a szomjas ebben a kocsmában...


drága Kukta, tsakk pija?? semmi kaja??? azér nincs sok szomjas, mernincs mire legyen szomjas. 
érted. nnaszóval.
kotsmában nemszok lenni kaja iss


----------



## gledag (2012 Március 5)

Kaja nélkül, csak pia.Ejnye ejnye.
Biztosan mindenki sérült lehetett a hét végén, azért van csend.
Elfogyott a pija is.A sör bor pálinka koktél megtette hatását.
A kamera felvette, valakit elküldtek a szupermarketba utánpótlásért.


http://canadahun.com/forum/showpost.php?p=3396195&postcount=909


----------



## TmintTibi (2012 Március 21)

Szép reggelt mindenkinek!
Hogy a nap jól induljon egy kis beöntés...vagy valami ilyesmi


----------



## evapatocs (2012 Március 21)

TmintTibi írta:


> Szép reggelt mindenkinek!
> Hogy a nap jól induljon egy kis beöntés...vagy valami ilyesmi


Kora reggel(?) ennyi választék,estig majd csak kidőlünk!
Hol a tajicskaaa?


----------



## TmintTibi (2012 Március 21)

evapatocs írta:


> Kora reggel(?) ennyi választék,estig majd csak kidőlünk!
> Hol a tajicskaaa?


Tajicskával meg elmentem Borér...


----------



## AndiC (2012 Március 21)

TmintTibi írta:


> Tajicskával meg elmentem Borér...



nnavégre. V A L A K I aki nemcsak akadékoskodik \\m/
tajicskázik iss (kettőésfélmázsáteccerretuccetolnitajicskával ), bort is hoz. 
milyenbort?


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Március 21)

Maj én viszek maligán mentes misebort....

Nem kell hálálkodni, csupa szívjóságból teszem...


----------



## AndiC (2012 Március 21)

atomvakond írta:


> Maj én viszek maligán mentes misebort....
> Nem kell hálálkodni, csupa szívjóságból teszem...



mit jelent a


> maligán mentes misebor


 ??? 
asszed átversz , a maligánról ezt találtam: 

Maligán-fok
Forrás-queerblog

ENYHÉN SPICCES - Tünetek: csillogó szemek, gyakori vigyor, néha váratlan kurjantás. Fogyasztás: 4-5 üveg sör, vagy ugyanannyi nagyfröccs. Pályagörbe: általában egyenes.

FÉLSPICCES - Tünetek: a szemek még jobban csillognak, heveny nótázási inger, a beszéd felgyorsul, minden 10. szó után egy-egy elfojtott böffentés. Fogyasztás: 2 fél rum és 4 üveg sör. Pályagörbe: egyenes, itt-ott gyorsan korrigált oldalirányú billenés.

SPICCES - Tünetek: a szemcsillogás marad, a vigyorgás konstans és infantilis jellegű, a beszéd érthetőségi foka csökken, kezd megszűnni a különbség a zöngés és zöngétlen mássalhangzók között. Fogyasztás: 1 deci törköly és 6 üveg sör. Pályagörbe: kissé hiperbolikus, illemhelyre való távozás közben ötletszerű megkapaszkodás különböző tereptárgyakban, így különösen a pincérnő bal melle, vagy egy kopasz skinhead tar feje.

KÓTYAGOS - Tünetek: a szem fénye megtörik, trágár kifejezéseket használ, minden böfögéssel kísért csuklás után folyamatos, fals éneklés. Bodri kutya bottal verésénél egy könnycsepp a szemzugban. Fogyasztás: sok sör. Pályagörbe: Ciklois-ívekkel tarkított parabola.

ENYHÉN RÉSZEG - Tünetek: az arc vonásai plasztikussá válnak, a mimikai izmok nyersgumiszerűen funkcionálnak, a beszédben gargalizáláshoz hasonló szavak tűnnek fel, diszkrét vádaskodás a ló nemi szervének és a pincér végbelének feltételezett coitális kapcsolatáról. A sótartó és/vagy hamutartó reflexszerű ellopása. Fogyasztás: 3 feles rum, 1 feles vodka, 4 üveg sör és/vagy 3 nagyfröccs. Pályagörbe: ilyet az ökör is csak vágtában vizel.

FÉLRÉSZEG - Tünetek: a szem fénye teljesen megtört, a tekintet gyűrűző pocsolyához hasonlatos, a beszédben furcsa mondatok, látszólag érzelmes, turkesztáni pásztorbeszéd-részletek keverednek. A WC-ben vizelés közben obszcén ódáknak a falra való irkálása reszketeg betűkkel, mint pl.: „Ha rövid a farkad, közelebb kell állni, nem kell a budiból Balatont csinálni!” - kezdetű. Fogyasztás: 2 deci rum, 8 üveg sör és 4 deci bor. Pályagörbe: átmegy térgörbébe, amely a lépcsőn való leguruláskor archimedesi spirálishoz hasonlítható.

RÉSZEG - Tünetek: a szem csukva marad, csak akkor nyílik ki, amikor a lekókadó fej felborít 2 üveg sört, halk sírdogálás, az arcon megjelennek az örökölt degeneráltság koravén ráncai. Illemhelyre bezuhanás a csukott ajtón keresztül. Fogyasztás: 3 deci vodka, 10 üveg sör és 10 nagyfröccs. Pályagörbe: matematikailag leírhatatlan, négydimenziós mozgás, a 4. dimenziónak bejön a delirium tremens.

TÖKRÉSZEG - Tünetek: a szem szinte állandóan csukva, ha néha nyitva is van, csak a fehérje látszik. Ezen keresztül látható a „Kóma kalandjai”, az érzékszervek teljesen pertubáltak, (se kép, se hang) halk hörgés, időnként a bal orrlyukon keresztül való hányás. Mint a zárójelentésből utólag kitűnik, a detoxikálóban a „Filmszakadás” című film megtekintése. Fogyasztás: kb. annyi, mint egy kozák lovasezred, lovakkal együtt. Pályagörbe: nincs, csak apró, rezonatív helyzetváltozások csuklás közben.


----------



## tottyala (2012 Március 21)

Ez jól hangzik, olyan P. Howardosan. Most döbbenek rá, milyen régen olvastam tőle utoljára. Ismétlés a tudás atyja, ha nem akarok mindent elfelejteni, amire emlékezni szeretnék, elő kell venni újra a jó öreg Rejtő-könyveket.
Amúgy kocsmailag nem vagyok valami tájékozott, pia ügyben sem igazán, bár azért vannak kedvenceim. Pl. szeretem a pezsgőt.


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Március 22)

AndiC írta:


> mit jelent a ???
> asszed átversz , a maligánról ezt találtam:
> 
> Maligán-fok
> ...


Dlágaszágom, eszt a vickypédííjából szetted? :grin::grin::grin:kiss


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Március 23)

atomvakond írta:


> Maj én viszek maligán mentes misebort....
> 
> Nem kell hálálkodni, csupa szívjóságból teszem...


Kétlem, kilóg a lóláb, de nagyon! kiss



AndiC írta:


> mit jelent a maligán mentes misebor ???



Azt jelenti, annyit ihatsz, amennyit akarsz, végül nem kell talitska.


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Március 23)

Zsafi írta:


> Dlágaszágom, eszt a vickypédííjából szetted? :grin::grin::grin:kiss


Ez tökre wikipédia, úgy ám, ki kéne próbálni valamelyik szakaszát, már régen dorbézoltunk.


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Március 23)

TmintTibi írta:


> Tajicskával meg elmentem Borér...


Ide találtál Tibi? Nagyszerű! A talicskát láttam a borozó előtt, mellette feküdtél, nem volt már erőd beleülni? Szépen vagyunk mondhatom! kiss Még jó, hogy nem bringával mentél!


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Március 23)

Sch.E. írta:


> Kétlem, kilóg a lóláb, de nagyon! kiss
> Azt jelenti, annyit ihatsz, amennyit akarsz, végül nem kell talitska.



Óh irgalom atya ne hagyj az nem lovláb Te ártatlan gyermek, hanem az csábítás :33edikűrhiányban szenvedő patája...

Csak óvatossan ám avval iss, mer igaz talitska az nem kell, de gyalogösvényt taposol a zivó hajópadlójában, a zasztal és a toilette között....



Sch.E. írta:


> Ez tökre wikipédia, úgy ám, ki kéne próbálni valamelyik szakaszát, már régen dorbézoltunk.



Látom má a gondolat gyökeret vert a fejedben, javasolnám hogy az első szakasz előttivel kezdjed, és ott akár meg is állhatsz hisz a többit má tudod az írásból, minek kockáztatni..
Azé a biztonság kedviért űzök egy kis :33:-öt...
Távozz tőlünk sántán..ill sátán...


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Március 23)

atomvakond írta:


> Óh irgalom atya ne hagyj az nem lovláb Te ártatlan gyermek, hanem az csábítás :33edikűrhiányban szenvedő patája...
> 
> Csak óvatossan ám avval iss, mer igaz talitska az nem kell, de gyalogösvényt taposol a zivó hajópadlójában, a zasztal és a toilette között....
> 
> ...


Nem mondod, hogy hasmenésem lesz? Vagy mi????? Mi a túró ez? Atom, ha beviszel a zölderdőbe, hozzál is ki lécci! Puszi! kiss


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Március 23)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző Sch.E. Üzenet megjelenítése
Kétlem, kilóg a lóláb, de nagyon!
Azt jelenti, annyit ihatsz, amennyit akarsz, végül nem kell talitska.

Eztet írtad a maligánmentes miseborral kapcsolatban..erre írtam hogy azt is csak módjával...


----------



## AndiC (2012 Március 23)

ojjan komplikált az hejjzett. mit móggyával... az misebort az maligánt vagy az papot...


----------



## Melitta (2012 Március 23)

Ok ok es hogy nez ki az a papocska?


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Március 23)

Melitta írta:


> Ok ok es hogy nez ki az a papocska?


Az titokkk, inkognitóban vannn, de jól elvagyunk vele


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Március 23)

Melitta írta:


> Ok ok es hogy nez ki az a papocska?


Szerzeteskiss, jó erőben van. A derekán madzagot visel, amin három (3) csomó van. Ezeket nem szokta kioldani, kibújik a madzagból kiss
Ja! :grin:
Jól bírja a misebort, de titkojjjjja
kiss
(ez a nagy titok)


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Március 23)

AndiC írta:


> ojjan komplikált az hejjzett. mit móggyával... az misebort az maligánt vagy az papot...


Mindet kiss


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Március 23)

Melitta írta:


> Ok ok es hogy nez ki az a papocska?


Íme: 

 kiss
Hát nem aranyoss?
Ha meg felöltözik a madzagosba (vagy ez már másik?) 

 kiss
A lámpa arra az esetre van nála (mindenesetre ), ha a kortsmában elmenne az áram. Hogy ne dézsmálják meg a vendégek a .....bort.kiss


----------



## Melitta (2012 Március 23)

Szoval o lesz a harcos ........................aki radioban uzenget nektek a vasarnap????????


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Március 23)

Melitta írta:


> Szoval o lesz a harcos ........................aki radioban uzenget nektek a vasarnap????????


Ó, csak hallanád a dörgedelmeit 

kiss


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Március 24)

Hölgyeim, hát már a eme tiszteletre méltó öltözet :






sem védi meg szegény ártatlan férfit,,? hogy A kotsmában kellegyen nékije rúdtáncolni..? s tán még alkoholos italokat is meg kell igyon mikor a gyötrő szomjúság már legyőzi elgyengült lelkét, és porhüvelyét..? megeshet még e csúfság es...
na lesz mit meggyónom hétfőn....


----------



## iacocca (2012 Március 24)

Nekem drága barátaim balatonon a falu összes kukáját beszállították hajnalra az udvarba...reggel nem örültek mikor visszavitettem velük...


Allgee írta:


> Jaja, csak pár nyelet, hehe:4:
> -Mit iszol Pistike?-kérdi a tanárnéni
> -Sósavat!
> -Mííít???
> ...


----------



## AndiC (2012 Március 25)

Melitta írta:


> Szoval o lesz a harcos ........................aki radioban uzenget nektek a vasarnap????????


hallottam hallottam :ugras: akkor nemisojjan prűűűűűűd :777: 



atomvakond írta:


> ... s tán még alkoholos italokat is meg kell igyon mikor a gyötrő szomjúság *már legyőzi elgyengült lelkét, és porhüvelyét..?* megeshet még e csúfság es...
> na lesz mit meggyónom hétfőn....


van porhüvelyed :shock:??? jesszusmárija, ammi  gyónnivaló 



Zsafi írta:


> Ó, csak hallanád a dörgedelmeit Csatolás megtekintése 845501kiss


hajja mindenki haakarja hanem  egyikfüledenbe a többinki osztjóvan. elvégre nemvagyunk apálczák. natessék.
(vagy igen  )


----------



## evapatocs (2012 Március 25)

atomvakond írta:


> Hölgyeim, hát már a eme tiszteletre méltó öltözet :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


AndiC írta:


> egyikfüledenbe a többinki osztjóvan. elvégre nemvagyunk apálczák. natessék.
> (vagy igen  )


Jaj má el kell szégyellenem magam,mert apácák,meg szerzetesek közé keveredtem
Akkor mi lesz,kirúgúnk a hámból?
Vagy, vigyük a szerény,ártatlan atomunk mellé a Tibit,hátha ő kisegiti rúdtáncolni??


----------



## AndiC (2012 Március 25)

evapatocs írta:


> Jaj má el kell szégyellenem magam,mert apácák,meg szerzetesek közé keveredtem
> Akkor mi lesz,kirúgúnk a hámból?
> Vagy, vigyük a szerény,ártatlan atomunk mellé a Tibit,hátha ő kisegiti rúdtáncolni??



neeem, nem... itt tsupa jóóóókhisslány rolleyes és exszerzetes közé keveredtél  hámból természetesen hogy rúgunk magátólérthetődik hogy ki. 
szegény ártatlan (namajmingyámondokvalamit  deinkább nem) Atomunkkal ha társíttyuk a Tibit (neeem, nem a tsokiT) a rúttáncznál, még begörbítik a rudat és tsak bújkálni fognak alatta... tudod, második gyerekkor...


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Március 25)

AndiC írta:


> neeem, nem... itt tsupa jóóóókhisslány rolleyes és exszerzetes közé keveredtél  hámból természetesen hogy rúgunk magátólérthetődik hogy ki.
> szegény ártatlan (namajmingyámondokvalamit  deinkább nem) Atomunkkal ha társíttyuk a Tibit (neeem, nem a tsokiT) a rúttáncznál, még begörbítik a rudat és tsak bújkálni fognak alatta... tudod, második gyerekkor...




Persze hogy rendes aranyos kislányok, és Hölgyek vagytok, és szeretlek is Benneteket nagyon, s ha néha szigorú vagyok, csak a féltés beszél belőlem...kiss
Tibor párosítása velem, nem jó ötlet, mer tudom hogy Ő sem egy szeszpióca, a rúd meg télleg összevissza görbülne, meg mi leülnénk, elővennénk egy szép tervrajzot, átbeszélnénk, lehet hogy még le is makettoznánk....
Ti meg keverhetnétek a betontot, meg a maltert, és anyagoznátok szépen kéz alá... végül még a szerszámokat is elmoshatnátok....


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Március 26)

evapatocs írta:


> Jaj má el kell szégyellenem magam,mert apácák,meg szerzetesek közé keveredtem


Egyáltalán nem kell szégyenlened magad, mer itt nix apáczák (ex se), szerzetess iss tsak ex (exre! )
Lásd eggyel alább:


AndiC írta:


> neeem, nem... itt tsupa _*jóóóókhisslány*_ rolleyes és _*exszerzetes*_ közé keveredtél  hámból természetesen hogy rúgunk magátólérthetődik hogy ki.





atomvakond írta:


> s ha _*néha szigorú vagyok*_, csak a féltés beszél belőlem...kiss
> 
> Ti meg keverhetnétek a betontot, meg a maltert, és anyagoznátok szépen kéz alá... végül még a szerszámokat is _*elmoshatnátok*_....



Egen...a szigorúságot kiss(féltés báránybőrébe bújtatva - persze a birkát a bőre alól megsütötték kiss) még ex-korukban se vetkezik le a szerzetessekk...
Még hogy _*MOSOGATNI*_??
Még itt issssss?????


----------



## AndiC (2012 Március 26)

Zsafi írta:


> Egen...a szigorúságot kiss(féltés báránybőrébe bújtatva - persze a birkát a bőre alól megsütötték kiss) még ex-korukban se vetkezik le a szerzetessekk...
> Még hogy _*MOSOGATNI*_??
> Még itt issssss?????



 rettenetes, eltudod képzelni, Atom (fele barátunk) nem tudja, hogy létezik mosogatógép???? 

( mijazhogy idézem "anyagoznátok kéz alá"  )


----------



## evapatocs (2012 Március 26)

Zsafi írta:


> Egyáltalán nem kell szégyenlened magad, mer itt nix apáczák (ex se), szerzetess iss tsak ex (exre! )


Jó van, akkor megnyugodtam



AndiC írta:


> rettenetes, eltudod képzelni, Atom (fele barátunk) nem tudja, hogy létezik mosogatógép????


 
Te Andi,a szerszámaikat kéne elmosnunk
Ha bepiszkolják,hát mossák el punk-tum 


AndiC írta:


> ( mijazhogy idézem "anyagoznátok kéz alá"  )


Nem is tudom,talán alájuk kellene dolgoznunk,hogy gyorsabban menjen a munka?
Akkor minek az a sok kütyüre pneumatikus,meg mit tudom én,hogy miii


----------



## AndiC (2012 Március 26)

evapatocs írta:


> Te Andi,a szerszámaikat kéne elmosnunk
> Ha bepiszkolják,hát mossák el punk-tum


mijjen zerzámokat  zerzámjajikatt  van nekijek zerzámjuk  mijóta??
sosegondoltam. 
volna.
ja perszeeeee .... a S P A K L I! :idea: belefér a mosogatógépbe. öntünk bele terpentint. iss. vagy ásztattyuk benne. jóttesz.



> Nem is tudom,talán alájuk kellene dolgoznunk,hogy gyorsabban menjen a munka?
> Akkor minek az a sok kütyüre pneumatikus,meg mit tudom én,hogy miii


ja persze. hangosan kellene felolvasnunk a használati utasítást a kütyürékre  eccer kéccer 3x  mer képtelenek boldogulni. használati utasítás (továbbiakban HI) nélkül. mer a spaklijé igencsak hosszú.


----------



## evapatocs (2012 Március 26)

AndiC írta:


> mijjen zerzámokat  zerzámjajikatt  van nekijek zerzámjuk  mijóta??
> sosegondoltam.
> volna..


Hát nem istudnám má,úgy megzavarottam
Várnám a férfiúji hozzá-állást,akarom mondani hozzászólást


AndiC írta:


> ja perszeeeee .... a S P A K L I! :idea: belefér a mosogatógépbe. öntünk bele terpentint. iss. vagy ásztattyuk benne. jóttesz...


Hát a terpentintő megrozsdásodik,vagy mi fene



AndiC írta:


> ja persze. hangosan kellene felolvasnunk a használati utasítást a kütyürékre  eccer kéccer 3x  mer képtelenek boldogulni. használati utasítás (továbbiakban HI) nélkül. mer a spaklijé igencsak hosszú.


Akkor meg má ki főzi nekik a fincsi spenótot zőccséges krokettel,ha mindég a szoknyánk szélin ülnek?
Estére meg esti mesét akarnak,még ilyet


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Március 26)

Jaj jajj, ez most össztűz volt a javából, mit össztűz..? szőnyegbombázás..
1 anyagozás kéz alá, a már megkevert anyagot, odaszállítjátok nekünk, meg a téglát, meg amit kérünk...kéz alá nem láb alá...
2 a szerszámok, (kanál, serpenyő, /fandli/ vizijózsi, /vizmérték/, különböző lécek, ma már aluból, kartársnő, / kartecsni/ hóbli, simítók, no ezek nem férnek bele az mosogató gépbe...
3 mindenhola culáger (segéd munkaerő mossa el a szerszámokat ), bár én magam szoktam ezt elvégezni, főleg a kanál, serpenyő, a vízmérték, és az aluléceim tekintetében, de Bennetek megbízom, ezért megengedem hogy elmossátok...kiss
nem értem ezt a nagy felháborodást, mer amíg mi MESTEREK iszünk egy üdcsit, meg elszíjunk egy spanglit, addig van idő összedobni valami ehetőt...???


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Március 26)

atomvakond írta:


> Jaj jajj, ez most össztűz volt a javából, mit össztűz..? szőnyegbombázás..
> 1 anyagozás kéz alá, a már megkevert anyagot, odaszállítjátok nekünk, meg a téglát, meg amit kérünk...kéz alá nem láb alá...
> 2 a szerszámok, (kanál, serpenyő, /fandli/ vizijózsi, /vizmérték/, különböző lécek, ma már aluból, kartársnő, / kartecsni/ hóbli, simítók, no ezek nem férnek bele az mosogató gépbe...
> 3 mindenhola culáger (segéd munkaerő mossa el a szerszámokat ), bár én magam szoktam ezt elvégezni, főleg a kanál, serpenyő, a vízmérték, és az aluléceim tekintetében, de Bennetek megbízom, ezért megengedem hogy elmossátok...kiss
> nem értem ezt a nagy felháborodást, mer amíg mi MESTEREK iszünk egy üdcsit, meg elszíjunk egy spanglit, addig van idő összedobni valami ehetőt...???


Hmmm...mégse hííjjábba vót az a szerzetessosskola... Lásd: figyelem elterelése a rúttánczról... (vagyis. rúd mellé beszélés...)...kiss


----------



## AndiC (2012 Március 26)

atomvakond írta:


> 2 a szerszámok, (kanál, serpenyő, /fandli/ vizijózsi, /vizmérték/, különböző lécek, ma már aluból, kartársnő, / kartecsni/ hóbli, simítók, no ezek nem férnek bele az mosogató gépbe...



 nem látom a spaklit... a zerzámokköszt. az nemaz??
és nemtommiaz hóbli és fandli. meg mit keres a kanál meg a serpenyő na és a kartársnő (jellemzőőő  ) a vizimértékkel egy sorban.
spenótos zőccséges kroketthez nemköll a vízímérték.
ha nem férnek a mosó(gató)gépbe, akkor beletesszük egy vejlingba, és leöntyük terpentinnel. slusszpássz. nem egy gond.



> 3 mindenhola culáger (segéd munkaerő mossa el a szerszámokat ), bár én magam szoktam ezt elvégezni, főleg a kanál, serpenyő, a vízmérték, és az aluléceim tekintetében, de Bennetek megbízom, ezért megengedem hogy elmossátok...kiss
> nem értem ezt a nagy felháborodást, mer amíg mi MESTEREK iszünk egy üdcsit, meg elszíjunk egy spanglit, addig van idő összedobni valami ehetőt...???


amíg a MESTEREK (Mekkelek is aszonta magáról hogy ezer... ) isszák azt meg szíjják amazt confused: spangli ) mink beülünk a kotsmába egy felesre. nem, egy spricczre. víz nélkül. vagy esetleg többre.
mert van felhozatal. tele a raktár. minket vár tivornyára.
juteszembe, jégkoczka van? e.



Zsafi írta:


> Hmmm...mégse hííjjábba vót az a szerzetessosskola... Lásd: figyelem elterelése a rúttánczról... (vagyis. rúd mellé beszélés...)...kiss



görbítik a rudat minta zurigeller.


----------



## kukta (2012 Április 12)

Mivel hetek óta üres A Négy Vidám Halottmosó Kocsma
ezzel a vidám csárdással hivogatnám össze a zülött társaságot... (#340) 
Az Imádság a magyarnóta topikban szól a csárdás minden kocsmalátogatónak....
:34:
A jó borna nem kell cégér
Mindig azt hallom
33 fröccs után
A rekordot tartom
Ki csak vizzel él e földön
annak megmondom
A tisztelt dobhártyájával
Mindig ezt sugom:
Mit mondott az öreg Kis
Hogy egy kissé igyunk is!
És a cigány elhuzza a nótámat
Mit mondott az öreg Nagy
Hogy egy kissé bolond vagy
Szivemre majd ráfekszik a bubánat
Jaj de okoa a Nagy,de okos a kis Kis
Mert aki szomjas az folyton igyék is
Mit mondott az öreg Kis
Hogy egy kissé igyunk is
És a cigány elhuzza a nótámat


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Április 12)

kukta írta:


> Mivel hetek óta üres A Négy Vidám Halottmosó Kocsma
> ezzel a vidám csárdással hivogatnám össze a zülött társaságot... (#340)



TH (és természetesen minden kortsmatag ) egészségére (de nem fröccsöt!!):34:kiss


----------



## elke (2012 Április 12)

TH üdvözletét küldi a pacalos infúziót hiányolja a bort inkább ti igyátok meg


----------



## elke (2012 Április 16)

TH küdi a virtuális piát minden kedves korcsma tölteléknek....


----------



## Frank-FHI (2012 Április 29)

elke írta:


> TH küdi a virtuális piát minden kedves korcsma tölteléknek....



Akkó mosmán lehet énekelni?

Ezt most hallottam egy rádióban.... muszály bemásolnom... :``::34:

[video=youtube;-CinPyf08a4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CinPyf08a4[/video]


----------



## kukta (2012 Május 5)

:777:
kihalt a kocsma!?!?!?
hÁt feltÖltÖm anyÁk napjÁra!!!!!!!
hÁtha valaki betÉr mert megszomjazott!!!!!
meg egy szÁl virÁg....


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Május 10)

Boldog szülinapot, AndiCka!kiss:77:
Leszbulileszbuli???:ugras::4::222:
Nintsvalahol nehány kallódó szerzetesshh tánczhóó?:5::roll::00:


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Május 10)

hááát, jóccakát&szép álmokat (jaj, tsak ne rúttánczosokat álmodjatok...)


----------



## elke (2012 Augusztus 25)

Ma van az ICEBREAKER SZÜLETÉSNAPJA senkisem mondta nekem miközben becsempészett egyteljes tortaszeletet az ice hűtőjébe Isten éltessen Ice sokájig semmid ne nőjjön bokáig csak ha használni tudodvalamire kisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskiss

[video=youtube;1By7yLwMrd4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1By7yLwMrd4&amp;feature=related[/video] Frank betudta tennija videót én ismár 






de le ám


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 25)

*A szesz hatalmas istene gyujtson világosságot elborult agyunkban, az alkohol fényeskedjék, tévutra futott életünk alantas csillagösvényén.

*





*Boldog Szülinapot ICEBREAKER*kiss​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 27)

no nagy a csend az ivóban...gondoltam bekukkantok oszt tova ballagok...
azé csak megkérdem tőlletek...tugyátok e...,hogy az alkoholista az az ember..., aki ugyan annyit iszik mint mi..., csak nem szimpatikus.

oszt meg az alkoholizmust mértékkel... és tartózkodással kell csinálni...
*Mérték :* *VÖDÖR*
*Tartózkodás: **Asztal alatt*

no további jó viritykálást ki betér e kocsmába

egészségetekre





húúúú most láttam itten votak a ducis lyányok...


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Szeptember 29)

vége a vakációnak, látom, kezdődik a mocorgás a csehóban valami buláj nem lesz ma este?


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Szeptember 29)

Ahh, mily tsinosak vagyunk még illen állapotban iss


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 29)

kgabi0507 írta:


> vége a vakációnak, látom, kezdődik a mocorgás a csehóban valami buláj nem lesz ma este?



nem tom lesz e vagy nem...de én mán küdöm a bulájra azzitalt


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Szeptember 29)

azÚr álgya gondoskodó kezedet, kedves Té, ha pija van, majd a kaja is kialakul valahogy megyek is a konyhába összecsapni valami kis elemózsiát a bulájba!


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 29)

húúúú ez furcsa...,hogy az asztalokon ott vannak az üvegek...



meg a poharak, vendég meg sehol...

a mi kis jó kocsmánk azonban most üres..., oszt a kocsmárosok sehol...

no megyek tovább... oszt akko most záróra zéróra...menjünk a többi topikba...


----------



## kgabi0507 (2012 Szeptember 30)

nem hááá, mert este 7-kor még ballagtunk csak a hullamosó felé...


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 5)

Sziasztók! Mán megint üres a krimó

no azé hagyok itt valamit...


```
http://youtu.be/1CRbmEzI6AU
```


----------



## atapata (2012 December 18)

A bánatomat borba akartam fojtani ,:222:de tud úszni a bestia!
Most töménnyel próbálkozom ,mit javasoltok miből keverjem?


----------



## olsyka (2012 December 18)

Atapata! Ha Magyarországon laksz és egyszerű dolgos emberként éled az életed a karácsony közeledtén megértem, hogy bánatos vagy. Az inni valók közül nekem az általam eltett gyümölcsök nedűje az igazán szomjoltó. Bánatomat sírással, gondolatok papírra vetésével, majd visszaolvasásával szoktam enyhíteni. Ha érdekel, valóban kézi készítésű, extra minőségű különböző gyümölcsökből készült 40 és 51-es ágyas vagy két emberes itóka van eladó. Ha érdekel irj kérlek.


----------



## Melitta (2012 December 18)

atapata írta:


> A bánatomat borba akartam fojtani de tud úszni a bestia!
> Most töménnyel próbálkozom ,mit javasoltok miből keverjem?Csatolás megtekintése 993372



a vitriolt hagyd ki belole es a hazi zugpalinkat mert a metil ugyan szepit de egyenesen a Szent Peterhez visz.


----------



## atapata (2012 December 19)

Tíz perce láttam az ATV adásában:Kanadában egy szírtisas a parkból az édesanyja mellől elvitte a két éves kisfiát.

Meg nem erősített szemtanú szerint akkor a fiú, talán indián nyelven, ezt kiabálta a madárnak:
A cujva mamádat nem kéjtem taxit!!

Ekkor a sas a gyereket elengedte, az pont az oda futó édesanyja lábai elé esett a puha fűbe.

Senkinek nem történt baja.



Ezt a puszit küldöm minden magyarul tudó szírtisasnak.Csatolás megtekintése 993511Csatolás megtekintése 993511



Azóta kiderült a szemtanú ott sem volt ,csak a *képzeletem* műve.

Ha lesz videó azt is hozom.Csatolás megtekintése 993512Csatolás megtekintése 993512[video=youtube_share;CE0Q904gtMI]http://youtu.be/CE0Q904gtMI[/video]


----------



## Melitta (2013 Január 7)

Jo kis story mar ha igaz...


----------



## kgabi0507 (2014 Január 1)

lassan egy éve üres a kocsma... azóta semmi buli?


----------



## Melitta (2014 Január 1)

mert.....Elhordtak ezek a tivornyazok a szilveszterre az osszes piat.................


----------



## kukta (2014 Január 1)

*B.Ú.É.K.2014*

*Egy ilyen hasonló üzenetet irtam először ide ebbe a kocsmába mert annak idején is alkohol hiány fenyegette a társaságot!
Mostmegismétlem magamat...vidáman....*
Egy igaz,hogy mint szakács-kukta irtózok és örökké irtóztam kocsmákba járni hiszen éttermekben töltöm le a fél életem...
De most mivel látom,hogy itt alkohol hiány lépett fel kiteszem a főztömet...
Kinek sziverősitő,kinek tüzes viz,egyeseknek kerités szaggató...rézgálicos?????
Zsibbasztószer?Hát meglehet!
Na ezt a paleszt ahogy hivjátok és aminek a nevét én először hallottam kifőztem nektek kukta módra és palackoztam is...
NVHK igy kereszteltem ez a röviditése ennek a kocsmának...
Egészséktekre!!!!!!!!!
Csakaztán okosan bánni vele...mindencsepje méregdrága...
*Tessék mindenkit megkinálni vele....és csak akkor hozzányulni amikor már nagyon muuuusssszáj*


----------



## Melitta (2014 Január 1)

> *Tessék mindenkit megkinálni vele....és csak akkor hozzányulni amikor már nagyon muuuusssszáj*


Hogyisne, kar belejuk mert meg a vegen bent mennek ki.


----------



## Melitta (2014 Január 1)

es rendesen adtal a modinak? nem csak iszogattal hanem vedeltel?szilveszter urugyen...........


----------



## kukta (2014 Január 1)

Melitta írta:


> Hogyisne, kar belejuk mert meg a vegen bent mennek ki.


Ma épp jó napom van...
két új szép valamit megtanultam amit nem tudtam....
először hallom azt hogy valaki a sok pia végén bent megy ki,ez tetszik remélem velem nem történik meg
A másik szép szó hogy MORZSAPARTI azt meg a duciban olvastam és tanultam kgabi0507 beirásából...
Na ezért is remek ez a canadahun oldal....többek között...

Hoztam egy kis koktelkeverőt a kocsmának ajándékba...


----------



## kgabi0507 (2014 Január 1)

látom, tetszik a morzsaparti  anno minden rendes szilveszteri buli úgy volt (egyetemista koromban főleg, mikor már nem volt kérdéses, hogy a szülők elengednek), hogy karácsony után elkezdtük szervezni a szilvesztert. Ez jobb esetben 2-3 telefonból megoldható lett volna, de hogy "pontosítsunk", kb 3-4 napig csak buláj volt megbeszélés címen. 30-án előmelegítettünk, aztán 31-én volt a nagy szilveszter, majd 1-én a morzsaparti. Ha nagyon sok kaja maradt, 2-án is folytattuk


----------



## Melitta (2014 Január 1)

Babet anyo eber am, nem hanyja hogy a kocsmaba mindenfele jott ment illuminalt emberek normalisnak tunjenek, egy kis ez, egy kis az a piaba rezgalicot spekelesre megrpobalom, ha nem megy akkor a lavorommal kitesekelem a ficsurokat.A pad az jo hely sok mindenre.


----------



## kgabi0507 (2014 Január 1)

a metilalkohol is megteszi... aztán már a feliratot se látjuk, ami az üvegen van


----------



## kukta (2014 Január 1)

*Itt látni a feliratot...nevetgélés után még igen....*


----------



## kgabi0507 (2014 Január 1)

kukta írta:


> *Itt látni a feliratot...nevetgélés után még igen....*


persze, de ez nem is metiles, legalábbis az eredeti dzsonivóker redleböl nem az


----------



## atapata (2014 Január 1)

Biztosan azért, mert te is másik kocsmába jársz.

Van egy kis félbeli pezsgőm ,velem tartasz?

Siess a válasszal mert a macskám is szereti.


----------



## kgabi0507 (2014 Január 1)

atapata írta:


> Biztosan azért, mert te is másik kocsmába jársz.
> 
> Van egy kis félbeli pezsgőm ,velem tartasz?
> 
> Siess a válasszal mert a macskám is szereti.


nekem van egy egész üveggel... az már másfél üveg  a cica meg csak igyon szépen tejcsikét


----------



## atapata (2014 Január 1)

kgabi0507 írta:


> nekem van egy egész üveggel... az már másfél üveg  a cica meg csak igyon szépen tejcsikét


Volt egy hullámos papagájom, az beleivott a konyakomba,először prüszkölt tőle, de rájárt.
Ha eltakartam, ne igyon még-egyszer,felmászott a vállamra és az arcomba benézve kiabált velem.


----------



## kgabi0507 (2014 Január 1)

atapata írta:


> Volt egy hullámos papagájom, az beleivott a konyakomba,először prüszkölt tőle, de rájárt.
> Ha eltakartam, ne igyon még-egyszer,felmászott a vállamra és az arcomba benézve kiabált velem.


és mi lett vele? elköltözött a sarki ivóba és azóta ott hőbörög?


----------



## Melitta (2014 Január 2)

lehet raszokott a macska frocsre


----------



## kukta (2014 Január 6)

*Már megint üres ez a kocsma?????*
*Na nesztek egy kis pálinka....*
*Csak lassan vele mert .....*


----------



## AndiC (2014 Január 6)

Melitta írta:


> lehet raszokott a macska frocsre



a macska frocs a vilag legdragabb kaveja: kopi luwak itt


----------



## kgabi0507 (2014 Január 6)

ilyen kávé kellett volna nekem ma reggel, durva volt felkelni 6.40-kor az eddigi 10-11 órás ébresztők után... de muszáj volt, ha nincs meló, nincs hullamosó...


----------



## johannsebastian (2014 Január 7)

MIAJAJ


----------



## kukta (2014 Január 7)

Szomszédasszony fütyülök a lányára.....pálinka után....


----------



## kgabi0507 (2014 Január 7)

ettől lehet is fütyülni...


----------



## Pogika (2014 Május 21)

Mi van itt, gyerekek, má' nem is iszunk?


----------



## Melitta (2014 Május 26)

Valasztani mentek a fiuk , ki tudja mivel jonnek haza? palinkaval vagy mas finomsagokkal.


----------



## oregfiu1936 (2015 Május 25)

Nem olvastam végig az összes okfejtést, a bort szeretem, na meg a pálinkát sem vetem meg, sört ne javalják az orvosok. A vére visszatérve, sütve hagymával finom, lehet rá iszogatni és igen igen laktató, Hízó vágáskor nyitás kisüsti legalább 50 vonalas, de módjával, mert még jön a sok tennivaló, ebéd finom sült pecsenye savanyú uborkával, le öblítve házi vörösborral ( saját ) Vacsora orja húsleves, töltött káposzta ( csak paraszt gyomornak ) utána sült hurka és jöhet a vörösbor. Sajnos már csak nézve, vagy igen keveset módjával. A csirke vért mamám húslevesben főzve mondá nem pocsékolunk.


----------



## Melitta (2015 December 14)

Szoval akkor minden ivo vagy , ami A betus az johet.
Csak a raktar keszletunk valahogy mindig csokken valaki stikaba iszogatja a kiralyi neduket.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Január 7)

Karsay István írta:


> Biztosan vannak régi erélyi gyökereim, és emlékszem amúltra, amikor fiatal lányokat csábitottam el, és amikor végre lekönyörögtem a ruhájukat (eddig semmi sem változott ősidők óta) kiszivtam a vérüket!!!
> 
> Viccet félretéve emlékszem, amikor a nagypapámék csirkét vágtak, akkor a csirka véréből is rántottát csinált a keresztmama!!
> 
> ...



_*Kedves István,*
töredelmesen bevallom, hogy én is ettem friss, puha kenyérrel sűlt csirkevért. Ma már nem tenném. Igaz, mindig elmenekültem a csirkék "kivégzése" elől, mert nem tudtam nézni. Jaj, van egy kedves emlékem, ma már az. 
Amikor férjhez mentem, Dédikém felhozott Pestre egy csodaszép libát. ÉLVE
Ezek után, mint aki jól végezte dolgát, elbúcsúzott. Édesanyámmal kimentek Kispestre. LIBA MARADT, az okból kaptuk ifjú férjjel, hogy vágjuk le, csináljuk meg kedvünk és óhajtásunk szerint. 
LIBA napokig (piszkított) én takarítottam a konyhát... Odáig vetemedtem, hogy még kukoricát is vettem a piacon. 
Egy hétig ment a dolog, no igen mentségemre mondva férjem 29, én 19 éves voltam.
Egy hét elteltével nagyon megszerettem, a liba piszkított, én takarítottam éjjel és nappal - egy hét után ifjú férj megelégelte a dolgot. 
Kimondta a szót: meg kell sütni ezt a jószágot.
Sírva mentem a Rákóczi téri csarnokba, ott egy falusi kofát megkértem, jöjjön el hozzánk a közeli Ferenc körútra és végezze el a "piszkos munkát".
A hölgy nagyon is jártas volt az ebbeli dolgokban, jött, liba fertály óra alatt darabokban.
Mivel azelőtt még soha nem sütöttem libát, csak ettem, fogalmam sem volt arról, hogyan kell elkészíteni?
A húsokat betettem a tepsibe, aztán "gázt neki". Sűlt is meg keményedett is. 
Két napig esténként sütöttem, éjjelre - másnapig hűtő - majd ismét sütő. 
Irgalmatlanul kemény volt, mondhatnám, ehetetlen. 
Bezzeg ma már tudnám, hogyan kell jól elkészíteni a fehér madarat. Az is igaz, ha itt lenne egy hétig, úgy megszeretném, soha nem lenne a végzete a tepsi. 
Inkább a végelgyengülés.
No ennyit a vérről, meg a liba-vágásról. _
*G.B.*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Január 7)

oregfiu1936 írta:


> Nem olvastam végig az összes okfejtést, a bort szeretem, na meg a pálinkát sem vetem meg, sört ne javalják az orvosok. A vére visszatérve, sütve hagymával finom, lehet rá iszogatni és igen igen laktató, Hízó vágáskor nyitás kisüsti legalább 50 vonalas, de módjával, mert még jön a sok tennivaló, ebéd finom sült pecsenye savanyú uborkával, le öblítve házi vörösborral ( saját ) Vacsora orja húsleves, töltött káposzta ( csak paraszt gyomornak ) utána sült hurka és jöhet a vörösbor. Sajnos már csak nézve, vagy igen keveset módjával. A csirke vért mamám húslevesben főzve mondá nem pocsékolunk.


*
_*Kedves Öregfiú!*
Ki hallott? Evett FÜSTÖLT hurkáról?
Óh, de finom. Elkészítik a hurkát a szokásos módon - csak a májas jó füstölve! - majd füstre teszik. Bükkfából készítik a "füst-ágyat".
Ha azt mondom, hogy mennyei eledel, nem túloztam. No igen, a májas hurkába, készítéskor KEVÉS őrölt piros paprikát is bele kén' tenni-kavarni. No meg sok őrölt fekete borsot.
Pár napig füstre, majd tepsibe és hagymás tört krumplival, dinsztelt lila káposztával, amit vörös borral vagy pezsgővel "megkeresztelünk" - karamellizált cukorra téve dinsztelünk készre. No igen, az ám az igazi "parádé" - testnek és gyomornak - gyönyörűségére. 
(Felszaladt kilóinkat ne számolgassuk)!
*G.B.*_


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Január 7)

K.O.rnél írta:


> nálam +vannak az iconok.. itt is nagy a hó.. de már sokat olvadt..
> innék 1kis vodkát otthon én is.. iszom is talán.. Meg könyvet is írok.. talán.. de az ivás az biztos :lol:


*
_Rontani egészségünket itt lehet?
Javasolom a grogot, vagy a rumos teát, inkább a teás rumot. Csak úgy, lazán, gallér mögé.
*G.B.*_


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Január 7)

Melitta írta:


> A rút kiskacsa és a dobermann románca
> 
> Petersborough városának egyik kocsmájában csodájára járnak egy furcsa párosnak. A törzsvendégek jót szórakoznak, amint a hatalmas testű dobermann és az apró kiskacsa szorosan egymáshoz bújva szundikál a sarokban.


*
_*Kedves Melitta!*
Időnként olyan, de olyan furcsa barátságokra csodálkoz(ha)tunk, s az életünket éppen ez teszi széppé.
Én legalábbis így érzem.
_
*G.B.*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Január 7)

Karsay István írta:


> És semmi jó kép róla?
> 
> Igy lehet, hogy KACSA az egész!


*
_Nem, valóban vannak furcsa dolgok. Családunkban, vidéken volt valaha ló is. A lóistállóban nem tudom mi okból, de volt kecske is. Úgy mondták a régi öregek, hogy a ló szereti a kecske társaságát. Jól megvoltak, nagyon hosszú ideig. Azt sem lehetett megérteni. De mondok mást. Van olyan, hogy cica és kutya a legnagyobb barátok. A kutya más macskákra allergiás, de a saját cicáját nemcsak el- és megtűri, de nagyon is szereti.
Itt az alábbi videóban láthatjuk, hogy a macsek nemcsak jó barát, de szorgalmatos masszőrje is a kutttynak. - *G.B.
*_
**


----------



## Melitta (2016 Január 18)

Szoval ugy hiszed hogy ebben a kocsmaba enni is szoktak a delikvensek?
Itt ugyan meg nem lattam a tivornyazok kozott kajalni senkit, csak vedelni es a reteretra kijarni a multhavi pacalt viszontlatni.

Isznak mint a godenyek es tesznek a jo hirukre, pont azert jonnek, hogy kibeszljek a jozan eletu embereket amert nem tudjak mi a jo.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Január 18)

oregfiu1936 írta:


> Nem olvastam végig az összes okfejtést, a bort szeretem, na meg a pálinkát sem vetem meg, sört ne javalják az orvosok. A vére visszatérve, sütve hagymával finom, lehet rá iszogatni és igen igen laktató, Hízó vágáskor nyitás kisüsti legalább 50 vonalas, de módjával, mert még jön a sok tennivaló, ebéd finom sült pecsenye savanyú uborkával, le öblítve házi vörösborral ( saját ) Vacsora orja húsleves, töltött káposzta ( csak paraszt gyomornak ) utána sült hurka és jöhet a vörösbor. Sajnos már csak nézve, vagy igen keveset módjával. A csirke vért mamám húslevesben főzve mondá nem pocsékolunk.


*
_*Kedves Öregfiú!*
Még, hogy - (egyes) orvosok szerint - a sör nem javallott?!  
Az alkoholmentes sör mindenképpen jó, vízhajtás megsegítésére, sőt a vesekő kimosására is. Azonkívül jól átmossa, méregteleníti a szervezetünket.
Alkoholos sörből pedig lehetőleg a legalacsonyabb fokozatú az, ami biztosan nem árt!

Ami veszélyes lehet, az, amikor a nagy hőségben, szinte jegesen öntik a jó emberek a garatjukra, a habos csodát ! 
Ilyenkor a tüdőgyulladás veszedelme forog a fejük felett  . 
Ezen kívüli káros hatása, hogy (sajnos) nagyon hizlal , mert kalória-dús és jól tudjuk, a sör az a folyékony kenyér.
De!
A sör nemcsak "gallér mögé" ajánlatos, de kóstoltál-e már sörrel meglocsolt sült húst?! 
Úgy értem, miközben a hús a sütőben, kemencében, grill rácson sül, sörrel kell meglocsolni (nem hideggel, de szoba hőmérsékletűvel). 
No ezt a jó érzést felturbózhatjuk, amikor a frissen kisült húst hagymás krumplival körítve, csili-csalamádéval megettük , utána bátran (némi lelkiismeret furdikálásban szenvedve) leönthetjük egy korsó behűtött ízes sörrel!
*
Nem tagadom, mert igaz, hogy amíg a hús sül és mi sörrel locsoljuk, penetráns illat terjeng majd a konyhánkban, de amikor a hús kész! 
Kiszellőztetünk és LAKMÁROZHATUNK! 
Mennyei íze van az ilyen sörrel lekezelt sült húsnak! 
Ajánlom!  *G.B.*_


----------



## Melitta (2016 Január 18)

Sort bort etele locsolni aztatni pacolni hat akkor mi lesz a kocsmaba ha fozeshez viszik a nedut?
Nem jarulok hozza mert hamar kiurul az amugy is mar mar ures raktar.


----------



## Melitta (2016 Január 18)

Lehet nevcseret kell csinalni mert jelzalogot vehetunk fel a kocsmankra.
http://faktor.hu/faktor-borospincekre-is-lehet-jelzalogkolcsont-felvenni
Mit adjunk el az ures uvegeket , vagy a hordokat emibol elfogyott mar regen a pia?
Vagy a neha ide tamolygo fiukat vegyunk fel rajuk jelzalogot.......................
NA fiuk ha for sale ra teszunk beneteket, mit szoltok hozza?


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Január 18)

Melitta írta:


> Sort bort etele locsolni aztatni pacolni hat akkor mi lesz a kocsmaba ha fozeshez viszik a nedut?
> Nem jarulok hozza mert hamar kiurul az amugy is mar mar ures raktar.


*
_*Kedves Melitta,*
akkor soha nem tudod meg, mit veszítesz?! Nagyon finom!!!!! Neves napokra, ünnepi alkalmakra, vagy csak azért, hogy jobb kedvünk legyen, bizony, bizony olyankor *"megkeresztelem"* a sütőben sült húst. No arról nem is beszélve, hogy nagyon ízletes a dinsztelt lila káposzta vörösborral, (szilveszterkor kevés pezsgővel  reszelt almával stb. stb. stb. Ehhez pedig jól illik a hagymás krumpli, no akkor a sült hurka-kolbászról nem is "huhogtam"  A bevagdalt pirosra sült bőrkéjű malac sültről még nem is
"énekeltem"
*G.B.*_


----------



## icebreaker (2016 Január 19)

Melitta írta:


> Lehet nevcseret kell csinalni mert jelzalogot vehetunk fel a kocsmankra.
> http://faktor.hu/faktor-borospincekre-is-lehet-jelzalogkolcsont-felvenni
> Mit adjunk el az ures uvegeket , vagy a hordokat emibol elfogyott mar regen a pia?
> Vagy a neha ide tamolygo fiukat vegyunk fel rajuk jelzalogot.......................
> ...


Mint régi McRögzött kocsmabútor kikérem (no nem az italt) hanem magát az ötletellést is, hogy ennek a régmultban sok kedves csírkefogót itatott műintézménynek az eladásáról akár még csak gondolatban is szó essék. Na most tiltakozásképpen egykör italt kérek ki minden egyes rovottmultú deli qvensnek!


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Január 19)

*Hjaj, kedves Melitta!*
_Micsoda huncut ötleted van, s mit szólnák, ha ezt én még tovább turbóznám? 
Méghozzá azzal, hogy az ide betérő fiúkat kellene bérbe adni, majd ezek után, a befolyt pénzből "lé-t" venni, s azt elidogálni?!
Úgy tudom, igaz, eleddig még nem vettem igénybe  , vannak olyan cégek, ahol fiúkat lehet bérbe venni, jó pénzért, "kísérő" fedőnév alatt.
Majd szétnézek, hogy milyen a "felhozatal", milyen a kínálat, no és ha lesz elég kereslet?
Ha minden rendben, megrendezhetünk egy "banya-bált" _
*G.B.*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Január 19)

QUOTE="icebreaker, post: 4800530, member: 109935"]Mint régi McRögzött kocsmabútor kikérem (no nem az italt) hanem magát az ötletellést is, hogy ennek a régmultban sok kedves csírkefogót itatott műintézménynek az eladásáról akár még csak gondolatban is szó essék. Na most tiltakozásképpen egykör italt kérek ki minden egyes rovottmultú deli qvensnek![/QUOTE]
*
*Kedves Icebreaker!*
_Akkor és ezennel lemondok a fiúk áruba bocsátásáról .* 
Vígaszképpen* kérnék: *2 deci Debrői muskotályt, 1 pohár ízletes orosz pezsgőt!* (BEHŰTVE)  No, de ezek csak úgy nem mennek le a gigámon Kellene hozzá pár szelet sült húsos-zsíros kenyér lila hagymával...  S, ezek után ismétlést , ha lehetne... 

No igen, milyen is az a házi sült húsos-zsíros kenyér? Úgy készítem el, alapból a hentesnél vásárolok *sovány oldalast. Bepácolom olajos, fok- és vöröshagymás, őrölt borsos, sós kencébe, majd az edényben letakarva hűtőbe teszem. Másnap tepsibe téve piros-ropogósra sütöm, de úgy, hogy bőven teszek alája zsírt is. 
A zsírral közben a tepsiben piroslóan sülő húst meglocsolgatom. S, amikor kész, az oldalasról levagdosom a húst, s a pecsenye zsírba bele is teszem. 
No ezt kenem a friss kenyérre, *s  ez után kellene "leküldeni" *a Debrői muskotályt, de lehet Tihanyi Cabernet is, netán Boglári muskotályt, vagy Soproni Kékfrankost, netán Szekszárdi Nagyburgundit *(nem vagyok  válogatós)*.* Ha ezek nincsenek, akkor megelégszem a* Cirfandival*, de ezt kizárólag Tartár mártás elkészítéséhez használom, no igen, meg-megkóstolom, hogy nem romlott-é?!
Valami csak akad ebben a bor-kimérdében?! Mert nem szeretnék kiszáradni - *G.B.*_


----------



## icebreaker (2016 Január 23)

Kedves Bojana, amit kérsz a csaposnak mondjad. Bár én kicsit óvatosan bánnék vele, mert kitudja honnan szerzi az áruját. (és köztudású, hogy a mérést is csalja) Ezért iszok (mert ikes ige) én kizárólagosan málna szörpöt. A zsíroskenyér ellen nincs kifogásom


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Január 24)

icebreaker írta:


> Kedves Bojana, amit kérsz a csaposnak mondjad. Bár én kicsit óvatosan bánnék vele, mert kitudja honnan szerzi az áruját. (és köztudású, hogy a mérést is csalja) Ezért iszok (mert ikes ige) én kizárólagosan málna szörpöt. A zsíroskenyér ellen nincs kifogásom


*
_*Kedves Icebreaker!*
Rendicsek. Akkor kikérem a csapostól a választékot. S, az szerint rendelek icével vagy pohárral, vagy korsóval - de mindenképp öreg légyen az a bor. 
Mert az öreg bornak van bukkéja, mint ezt jól tudjuk.
A fiatal bornak még forrnia, formálódnia kellene, nem szabad  azt a jót, ideje korán learatni.
*G.B.*_


----------



## kukta (2016 Február 28)




----------



## kukta (2016 Február 28)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Február 29)

icebreaker írta:


> Kedves Bojana, amit kérsz a csaposnak mondjad. Bár én kicsit óvatosan bánnék vele, mert kitudja honnan szerzi az áruját. (és köztudású, hogy a mérést is csalja) Ezért iszok (mert ikes ige) én kizárólagosan málna szörpöt. A zsíroskenyér ellen nincs kifogásom


*
_*Kedves Icebreaker!*
No most ugyi a zsíros kenyérből a választék?! Sorolom, mert mindegyiket szeretem: normál SAJÁT SÜTÉSŰ házizsír, liba-, kacsa-, sült pecsenyezsír apróra vagdalt húsmorzsákkal, nyammmi jó fokhagymásan - mellé csalamádé, ecetes-lesózott lila hagyma, nyáron zöldpaprika-paradicsom, kápia paprika... utána CUKROS CITROMOS LIMONÁDÉ, vagy fröccs (kevés bor+sok szóda= hosszúlépésnek hívják jól behűtve) v. egy pohár testes vörösbor. Soroljam, vagy már ez is büntetendő?! 
*G.B.
*_


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Február 29)

Melitta írta:


> Szoval ugy hiszed hogy ebben a kocsmaba enni is szoktak a delikvensek?
> Itt ugyan meg nem lattam a tivornyazok kozott kajalni senkit, csak vedelni es a reteretra kijarni a multhavi pacalt viszontlatni.
> 
> Isznak mint a godenyek es tesznek a jo hirukre, pont azert jonnek, hogy kibeszljek a jozan eletu embereket amert nem tudjak mi a jo.


*
_*Kedves Melitta,*
NEHÉZ ÜRES GYOMORRAL a tetszikre klikkelni.... Alább-feljebb felsoroltam a házi zsíros kenyeret őrölt fűszerpaprikával megszórva, vagy pecsenye zsíros kenyeret paradicsommal, paprikával, vagy csalamádéval... nem sorolom, mert ezek felemlegetéséért már sarokba kellene állnom, sőt kukoricára térdepelni. De amilyen elvetemült vagyok, képes vagyok még a kukoricát is megfőzni, kevés vajjal átkeverni - és kanállal belakmározni. Ez már a bűnök bűne, jól tudom...
*G.B.*_


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Február 29)

kukta írta:


>


*
_*Kedves Kukta!*
Ezt majd leírom a helyi plebanosnak, lelkesznek, kíváncsi lennék arra,mit szólnak ehhez az imához?!Elképzelhető, hogy ilyen arcot vágnak: 
*G.B.*_


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Február 29)

_*Kedves kocsmai Barátaim és Barátosnőim!*
Beléptem, hát bent vagyunk ugye? Mármint a kocsmában.
S, lám, lám, mit látnak szemeim?!  
Egy hivatalos *RÖPCÉDULÁT*, de nem ám a "félcédulásoknak", hanem *minden tisztességben dolgozó és megfáradt embernek.*
No, most elő is vettem a szemüveget, az orromra illesztem, olvasom, olvasom, de nem akartam elhinni, hogy ilyen is létezik?
Már, ha le van írva, akkor létezik!
Ugye? 
*No, kedves Barátaim és FeleBarátaim, én is így gondoltam.*
Nosza, akkor* uzsgyi, olvassuk együtt és ismételten el ezt a RÖPCÉDULÁT, *amely szerint meg lett regulázva az *Új Munka Törvénykönyve.*
A §§§§§§§§§§sokat nem számolom, már a többedik fröccs, no meg felesek után, de azé' még ki tudom ám silabizálni azt, ami nekünk, mármint a tisztességes munkában meg- és lefáradt dolgozóknak ugyi a legjobb? 
*Már pedig ennél különb, jobb Munka Törvénykönyvét - eddig még - nem sikerült olvasnom , de közre adnom sem!
**_

*ÚJ MUNKARENDSZABÁLYOK*

1./ A napi munkaidő 8 óra, ebből étkezési szünet 2 óra, du. 2-től – 4-ig csendes pihenő.

2./ Sem a munkát, sem a dolgozót nem lehet felügyelni.

3./ A napi újságokat a Főnök osztja szét, aki a dolgozókat meghívja egy italra.

4./ A különböző munkahelyeken ingyen ital és cigaretta, valamint csokoládé kellő mennyiségben – folyamatosan legyen!

5./ A Főnök nem gurulhat be.

6./ A Főnöknek mindig mosolyognia kell, nehogy valamelyik dolgozó pszichés sérülést kapjon – a munkaidő alatt!

7./ A fizetést a munka megkezdése előtt kell folyósítani, így már az első hónapban is a fizetést előre kell kifizetni!

8./ Sztrájk esetén teljes munkabért kell kifizetni.

9./ Garantálni kell az évi 3 hónapos fizetett szabadságot – teljes fizetéssel – az esős napok ebbe a 3 hónapba nem számítanak bele!

10./ Karácsonyra, újévre és a húsvéti ünnepekre a dolgozónak, valamint családja részére kellő mennyiségű pezsgő és beigli kiutalása kötelező!

11./ A dolgozó elhalálozása esetén a munkáltató köteles gondoskodni annak családjáról – négy generáción – át!

12./ Ha valamelyik dolgozó elalszik munkaidő alatt, minden zajos tevékenységet azonnal be kell szüntetni!

13./ Semmit sem vonhatnak le a béréből azért, mert a dolgozó kipiheni fáradalmait. Ha felébred, kávét kell felszolgálni számára+hűtött ásványvízet!

14./ Ez a szerződés a kifüggesztés napján lép életbe és csak akkor lehet módosítani, ha a dolgozóra nézve kedvezőbb.


(No komment… - azt írták ide, hogy no komment... G.B. )


----------



## Melitta (2016 Február 29)

Mindne dolgozonak kotelezo feltolteni a raktart piaval, mert maskeppen be se johet dolgozni.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Február 29)

Melitta írta:


> Mindne dolgozonak kotelezo feltolteni a raktart piaval, mert maskeppen be se johet dolgozni.


*
*Áh, kedves Melitta, *
_ez már nem tetszene annyira...  Akko' a "sajátjunkból" iszunk?! 
Ha a máséból, az a döfi. Hiszen ezt nélkülem, többen is csinálják. 
Maradjunk a "döfi"-nél, Főnök fizet - s mi issssszunk.
Mire?
Az egészségére, a gazdagságára - amit így elverünk?! - no' azé... ahhoz túl sokat kellene leengedni a gigánkon.
(Bocs' magyarországi tényekre építek. Igaz, hogy omlik az "építkezés", de legalább igaz)._
*G.B.*


----------



## kukta (2016 Március 1)

Elmente egy kis időre de nem a plébánoshozzz!!!!!!


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Március 1)

kukta írta:


> Elmente egy kis időre de nem a plébánoshozzz!!!!!!Csatolás megtekintése 1433671


*
_*Kedves Kukta!*
Hiába no' rendes ez a gyerek, akárki "megmondhasssa". Kiírta, hová megy. Tudatta a kedves Idesannnyával, hogy az apjuk már "mellék vágányon" van. 
De még gondolt a kedves asssszonkára is, mert, hát nékije is hagyott SÖRT a hűtőben.
Micsoda rendes család.
*
A neveltetés csimboraszója. Ha a gyereket rosszul nevelték volna, nemcsak az apjuk elől, de még az anyjuk elől is megitta volna a folyékony kenyeret.
Hiszen az ugye folyékony kenyér, s mint ahogyan azt "tugggyuk", tápláló, no meg egészséges.
No szóval, ez egy rendes család.
*G.B.*_


----------



## kukta (2016 Március 4)

*Mi a különbség a teve és az alkoholista között*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Április 8)

Karsay István írta:


> Biztosan vannak régi erélyi gyökereim, és emlékszem amúltra, amikor fiatal lányokat csábitottam el, és amikor végre lekönyörögtem a ruhájukat (eddig semmi sem változott ősidők óta) kiszivtam a vérüket!!!
> 
> Viccet félretéve emlékszem, amikor a nagypapámék csirkét vágtak, akkor a csirka véréből is rántottát csinált a keresztmama!!
> 
> ...


*
_*Kedves Karsay István,*
gyerekkoromban Dédanyám, vidéken rendszeresen készített hagymás vért a levágott csirke véréből. Ettem, töröltem ki a tányért puha kenyérrel, ma már nem tenném. A véres hurkát sem szeretem, nem ugrok érte. Igaz, volt már rá példa, hogy megettem,mert jól be volt fűszerezve, de a kedvencem a májas hurka, mely csípős és kevés pirospaprikát is tettek bele, hogy szép legyen a színe. Vénségemre tanultam meg hurkát sütni. Mindig kipukkadt, hiába kérdeztem a nálam ügyesebbeket, hogyan csinálják, hogyan sütik, hogy nekik nem szakad szét, mindig valamilyen választ kaptam, de soha nem vált be. Most és itt nyilvánossá teszem: hurkát ugye megmossuk, töröljük szárazra, majd olajos kézzel simítsuk végig, és hústűvel, mert az nagyon vékony - szurkáljuk meg őket. Ezek után tepsi és sütő, előbb alufóliával lefedve, majd levéve az alufóliát süssük a bőrét ropogósra. Hogyan tegyük?* Mindenképpen alacsony hőfokon. Igaz, így sok időbe kerül, de így biztosan nem szakad ki. Aztán, amikor a teteje már ropogós, két lapos fakanállal óvatosan megfordítom, hogy az alja is olyan finomságos legyen. Ha úgy döntök, krumpli szeleteket is közé teszek, az is ropogósra sül. Mennyei ízek.*_
*Jó étvágyat!
**
_Ajánlanám, hogy ilyet is lehessen kapni a KORCSMÁBAN - dőlne a bevétel... _
_

_
_
*G.B.*_


----------



## Melitta (2016 Április 10)

Itt aztan csak inni lehet es csak is hozott piabol ,de csak a maradekbol ,ami megkaptok mert a raktar keszlet fogyoba van .


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Április 10)

Melitta írta:


> Itt aztan csak inni lehet es csak is hozott piabol ,de csak a maradekbol ,ami megkaptok mert a raktar keszlet fogyoba van .


*
*No, no kedves Melitta,
háááát akko' mán csak ilyenné válunk  s, ennek ez a Topic lesz az oka , no meg az, hogy "vattát köp(he)tünk, ha nem iszunk", az pedig nagy kórság, fene nagy kórság, Istenünk őrizzen meg ettül...*


*no meg ilye*n 
*tehát több "gallér mögé dobott" pályinka után így főzzük meg az ünnepi ebédünket:*  
*No de, ez aztán IGAZI vendég lenne az itteni "korcsmában"?*! 
 *G.B.*


----------



## Vilus (2016 Április 25)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> _*Kedves kocsmai Barátaim és Barátosnőim!*
> Beléptem, hát bent vagyunk ugye? Mármint a kocsmában._
> 
> _Ezen halálra nevettem magam! Köszike!_


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Április 26)

*
_*Kedves Vilus!*
A "kocsmát" - máshogyan is értettem. Bízom, hogy vetted az adásomat. Hangsúlyt akartam adni, hogy "beléptem, no meg bent vagyunk". No, hogy miben? Ez már a Te döntésed, hogyan is érted.

*G.B.*_


----------



## icebreaker (2016 Május 1)

Melitta írta:


> Itt aztan csak inni lehet es csak is hozott piabol ,de csak a maradekbol ,ami megkaptok mert a raktar keszlet fogyoba van .


Na kéremszépen ennek a hozott italnak a fogyasztásának nagyon eccerű és praktikus okai vannak. Vegyük például ezt a cseppet sem megbízható csapos egyént (aki megbíható forrásból tudólag csalja a mérést), így ránézésből kijelenthető, hogy nemhogy használt ótót, hanem málnás fröccsöt sem vennék tőle. Jut eszembe erről egy réges régi történet még annó dettóból, amikor javában létezett a nagydicsőszovjettúnijó. Történt a Duna deltájának környékén, hogy a megtikkadt vándor betévedt (mintegy kulturszomját oltanivaló szándokkal) egy italkimérési kulturegységbe, ahol a következőkkel szembesült. Egy asztalon egy vödörben bor (Krímszkíj krásznij), mellette lavorban víz, bárisnya, no nem olyan, melytől nem jön álom a szemére az ifjú embernek (legfeljebb rém) fogja a poharat, megmártja a lavorban, mintegy HCCP tisztítási szándékot jelezve, majd belemeríti a borosvödörbe. NA ezért kellet vodkát inni, mert azt üvegből mérte, és az fertőtlenít (nem az üveg, hanem az alkohol). Mintegy párhuzamként meséltem el a fentieket, viszonyításként ehhez a mi csaposunkhoz képest a fenti műintézmény klasszisokkal magasabb szintet és műélvezetet képviselt. Akkor senki sem csodálkozzon, hogy a (véletlen) betérő (véletlen) vendég a régi invitálással élve (egyél-igyál, amit hoztál) hozott anyagból szórakozik.


----------



## kukta (2016 Május 4)

Hej,Rigo,Rigo te részeges ló megittad a zab árát.....Hagyjál nekünk is egy keveset....


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Május 4)

*Az IGAZMONDÓ KORCSMÁROS!*

**
Az első mondata NEM IGAZ, a többi, sajnos tényszerű... Egy igazi korcsmárosnak kötélből kell lennie az idegeinek... Ez igaz. Aki a kereskedelemben dolgozik, elmondhatja. Nevetséges, mert az, ha ezzel szembesülünk. De ezek vitathatatlanul kemény és igaz mondatok.
Az is igaz, hogy  , pedig  nem kellett volna...
Egyszóval nevettem, de nem kellett volna...
( A címben NEM VÉLETLENÜL írtam azt, hogy "korcsmáros" - a kocsmáros helyett). 
*G.B.*


----------



## kukta (2016 Május 4)

sörre bor mindenkor borra sör meggyötör





A mondást ismerik a németek („Bier auf Wein, das lass sein / Wein auf Bier, das rat ich dir”), az angolok („First beer then wine is fine, but wine then beer, oh dear!”) és a hollandok is („Bier op wijn is venijn / Wijn op bier geeft plezier”), magyar nyelven pedig több kifordított változata is elterjedt. Amerikában pedig a viszki és a tömény szerepel bor helyett („Beer on whiskey, pretty risky / Whiskey on beer, have no fear", illetve „Liquor before beer, all is clear / Beer before liquor, never been sicker"). A szólásoknak azonban inkább kulturális eredetük lehet, mint élettani.

Variációk sörre, borra

Sörre bor – mindenkor.
Borra sör – meggyötör.

Serre bor – mindenkor.
Borra ser – sohasem.

Bort a serre, idd egyszerre,
sert a borra, hadd máskorra!

A sörre bort, szomjat mindig olt,
a borra sört, mindig meggyötört.

Sörre bor – mindenkor.
Borra sör – meg likőr.

Sörre bor – bármikor.
Borra sör – még egy kör.

Sörre bor – bármikor.
Borra sör – forevör.


----------



## kukta (2016 Június 8)

Na hol vagytok??????Sehol senki a kocsmában sem borra sört sem sörre bort senki nem szeretne?????


----------



## kukta (2016 Június 8)

Na hol vagytok? A kocsma üres!Pedig vannak variációk sörre,borra...mindegy a sorrend a végén mind meggyötör....


----------



## Melitta (2016 Június 8)

A detoxikaloba pihenek a kuncsaftok.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Június 8)

Melitta írta:


> A detoxikaloba pihenek a kuncsaftok.


*
_*Kedves Melitta, *
fárasztó ám a pohár- és a korsók emelgetése... Belefáradtunk.. Kéne mennünk dógozni?! A munka várhat, s mi meg kiböjtöljük, amíg a munka elénk gyün... 
Várunk... Most néztem körbe-körbe... Még nem gyütt a munka!

*G.B.*_


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Június 8)

_*Az ivócimboránk köszöni, már jól van *_


*G.B*.


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 11)

*Kedves mosók és fürösztők,meg aki még szomjas,és főleg aki tudja mozgatni a nyelvét,meg a gigáját volna itt még néhány korty...*
*...csak óvatosan,mert a csapos kicsit kapatos...*

**


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 11)




----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 11)




----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 11)




----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 11)




----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 11)




----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 11)




----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 11)




----------



## AndiC (2016 Július 12)

detokszikalobol a kipihent kuncsaftok visszajohetnenek, vegre van csaposunk uri csapos mer bartender es flanczosra szinezi a szilvalet,
csak ne lenne ennyira bonyolult az kotyvalekok neve, leforditana valaki szep magyarra??


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 12)

Szívesen.Teszem azt például mingyár itt van az utolsó,ez magyarul valahogy úgy hangzik - remélem nem tévedek túl nagyot - "Galakszis koktél".


----------



## AndiC (2016 Július 13)

eeegen.. bonyolult nev, ha megiszod csillagokat latsz tole?? es kek lesz a nyelved :/


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 13)

Jah,ettől éppen csillagokat,a többitől meg mindenféle egyebeket...


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 13)

Nah ettől is kékül a nyelved...


----------



## AndiC (2016 Július 14)

naaagyonn uri pijak nemtom ki szeret kekulni meg csillagokat latni (rajtad kivul) de biztos van ra igeny, es akkor az igenytelenebb kuncsaftoknak itt a szilvale, nem rongy oo, hanem futyuloos (??)
/raktarkeszelet toltodik, naon lassan, de toltodik/


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 14)

Ha má ide lettem száműzve a sötéccségbe nézegetem a csillagokat halkan fütyörészve...


----------



## AndiC (2016 Július 15)

nahat ne ujj a soteccsegbe egyedul mig gyonnek a szomjas kuncsaftok kudok 2 csaposlankat (regen kocsmarosne angyalom) segiteni a mikszelesben und szervirozasban (a forditasban??)

(asszem fotyolni is tudnak:/ )


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 15)

Naon fütyülősek a lyányok,a kettes számú vészesen emlékeztet valakire,de lehet,hogy csak a sok csillagnézés miatt...


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 15)

*Kinks - Complicated Life*

**
Well I woke this morning with a pain in my neck
A pain in my heart and a pain in my chest
I went to the doctor and the good doctor said
"I gotta slow down your life or you're gonna be dead"

Cut out the struggle and strife
It only complicates your life

Well I cut down women, I cut out booze
I stopped ironing my shirts, cleaning my shoes
I stopped going to work, I stopped reading the news
I sit and twiddle my thumbs 'cos I got nothing to do

Minimal exercise, to help uncomplicate my life
Gotta stand and face it life is so complicated
You gotta get away from the complicated life, son
Life is overrated, life is complicated, must alleviate this complicated life

Cut out the struggle and strife
It's such a complicated life

Like old mother Hubbard, I've got nothin' in the cupboard
Got no dinner and I got no supper
Holes in my shoes, I got holes in my socks
I can't go to work 'cos I can't get a job

The bills are rising sky high, it's such a complicated life
Gotta stand and face it, life is so complicated
Gotta get away from the complicated life, son
Life is overrated, life is complicated, must alleviate this complicated life

Life is overrated, life is complicated, Life must get away this complicated life
Life is overrated, life is complicated, must alleviate this complicated life
Gotta get away from the complicated life, son
Gotta get away from the complicated life


----------



## AndiC (2016 Július 16)

amikor nem koktelt keversz zongorazhacc is,
akkor nem arullak el.
denembiztos


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 16)

*Gyárfás Dezső - Miért oly rövid a szoknyád Melanie *
*

 *


----------



## AndiC (2016 Július 16)

haat izee nem hiszem hogy a melani szoknyajara bejonnenek a kuncsaftok :/


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 16)

...én erre már tódulnék...


----------



## Melitta (2016 Július 17)

Nem tudtad az almodazas az elet megrontoja. Eregy fiam az orvoshoz es irasd fel receptre. 
Majd mi bevaltjuk mert kellene ennek a kocsmanak is valami jo kis reklam ....


----------



## pitti (2016 Július 17)

Vegre megjott az uj csaposunk. Nem ertem, hoogy hova lettek a vendegek.


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 17)

*I Pulled it Out of My Ass Margarita*

**


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 17)

Ezt meg pitinek küldöm,hogy a nyakkendőjét máskor ne az orrába dugja...


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 17)

*The Kinks - Alcohol*

**
*Here is a story about a sinner,
He used to be a winner who enjoyed a life of prominence and position,
But the pressures at the office and his socialite engagements,
And his selfish wife's fanatical ambition,
It turned him to the booze,
And he got mixed up with a floosie
And she led him to a life of indecision.
The floosie made him spend his dole
She left him lying on Skid Row
A drunken lag in some Salvation Army Mission.
It's such a shame.*

*Oh demon alcohol,
Sad memories I cannot recall,
Who thought I would say,
Damn it all and blow it all,
Oh demon alcohol,
Memories I cannot recall,
Who thought I would fall a slave to demon alcohol.*

*Barley wine pink gin,
He'll drink anything,
Port, Pernod or tequila,
Rum, scotch, vodka on the rocks,
As long as all his troubles disappeared.
But he messed up his life and he beat up his wife,
And the floosie's gone and found another sucker
She's gonna turn him on to drink
She's gonna lead him to the brink
And when his money's gone,
She'll leave him in the gutter,
It's such a shame.*

*Oh demon alcohol,
Sad memories I cannot recall,
Who thought I would fall,
A slave to demon alcohol.*


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 17)

*AGRICOLA Kedvelt üdítő ital a régi Rómában.*
*AJTONY Ősmagyar nyílászáró szerkezet. I. István úgy
bevágta, hogy csak úgy koppányt.*
*ALLEGRO BARBARO Duhajságáról hírhedt római 
vezér. Barbartók zongoradarabot írt az emlékére. 
ÁLLÓKÉPESSÉG Férfiak kondíciójának mutatója, 
szemben a női fekvőképességgel.
*


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 18)

*ALMÁSDERES Rakoncátlan lovak rendszabályozását*
*célzó középkori büntetésfajta, melynek során az elítélt*
*állatokat almacsutkára térdepeltették. Ismertebb büntetési*
*formák voltak még a túrósderes, a meggyesderes és a ká*
*posztásderes.*
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gx6Sof1ZWSY*
*ALSÓS Szárítókötélen magyar gatyákkal játszott pasziánsz.*
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gx6Sof1ZWSY*
*ANAKONDA Terhes vízisertések véget nem érő kígyója.*

*ANILIN (Sztyepán Vasziljevics) Állami-díjas orosz vegyészprofesszor, az aníliás nyalóka feltalálója.*


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 18)




----------



## AndiC (2016 Július 18)

gatyamadzzagmegkotesi tehhhhnika??? 

ajtonyunk osszetort lengoajtonnyal kellene helyettesiteni, itt a szerelo Kuntakint ( e?? remejjuk nincs kint tartya a gatyamadzag)


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 18)

jah,amennyiben szándékod volna egy rúdhoz erősíteni az gatyának madzagját,úgy ez a kiváló megoldás kínálkozik,talán még a fent mosolygó Michelin baba sem tudná elszaggatni...


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 18)

*Tim Berg - I'm a Fucking Alcoholic*

*olvashatni a muzsika tövében a következő figyelemre méltó hozzászólást:*
*"My neihghbours liked the song so much that they brought cops with them.  bum bum bum"*

**


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 18)

a reszkető idegzetűeknek,meg akiknek a csomó ellenére leesett a gatyájuk,valamint akiknek nehezére esik elviselni a teltebb női idomokat,mellékelek egy receptet,hogy ma se maradjanak szomjasak...


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 19)




----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 19)

talpalávaló a fürösztőbe


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 19)

*APÁCA Olyan személy, aki fogadalmat tett, hogy soha *
*nem lesz anyáca.*

*AUTÓSTOPPOLÁS Lyukas gépkocsik összefoltozása *
*cérnával. A műutak mentén egy ujjal végzik.*

*BAGATELL (Vilmos) Svájci céllövőbajnok. Makkszínű*
*felsőben gyakorlatozott, s céllövő állványait maga *
*nemzette.*

*BAKLÖVÉS Az a jelenség, amikor a menyasszonyról *
*csak a nászéjszakán derül ki, hogy fiú.*


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 19)

egy csomó hasznos csomó


----------



## gledag (2016 Július 19)

Tejcsárda zene

Szebbek a csaposok,mint a halottmosóban.
/Görgettem ezt az oldalt,és a lógónyakkendőjű csapostól elment az étvágyam Nem tudtam még reggelizni. Ez komoly.
Ha fogyóznék, pár példányban kitenném a lakásomba, garantált lenne a fogyás.A duci topikba kéne áthelyezni. /
-------


Senki sem hagyta ott a koncertet!
Komoly zeneértő közönség!
Jerry Lee Lewis When The Saints Go Marching In


----------



## AndiC (2016 Július 19)

(hizlal a rohoges???? jaaa nezzem a taknyost )


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 19)

meg hallgasd robertót


----------



## gledag (2016 Július 19)

dzsefff írta:


> meg hallgasd robertót



Jajj nem tudtam ki és mi hiányzik.
----------
Tehén után ló.
Igaz,hogy 2013 óta, de 2 533 244 -en tekintették meg a klipet.
Akkor jónak kell lennie.


----------



## AndiC (2016 Július 19)

drágáim nem véletlenül mezeiünnepséges falunapokon rándultatok éppen??





(dzseff te csülökpárti aztán nehogy bakot lőjj



)


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 20)




----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 20)




----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 20)




----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 20)




----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 20)




----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 20)

*BÁRISNYA Moszkvai night clubokban kötelező, az egész lábat eltakaró női viselet.*

*BÁRKA Noé hajóján fölszerelt mini italszekrény, melyben minden italból két-két palack volt.*

*BEJGLI Eredeti nevén Conrad Beigli, svájci biológus és utazó.*
* Elsőnek sikerült kereszteznie a mákot a csigával. *
* A Húsvét-szigeten a bennszülöttek megsütötték és fölfalták.*

*BLÚZ Lassú néger tánc, melyben a női vonalak különösen jól érvényesülnek.*


----------



## AndiC (2016 Július 20)

nem szeretnek szekirozni senkit kaloriakkal plane nem kocsmaban DE! ennyi kaloriabomba utan nem art tudni par adatot, a miheztartas vegett egeszsegunk erdekeben es nem utolso sorban, hogy ki lehessen szamolni elore pl mennyit fogod hasznalni az futopadot (szabad akaratbol vagy muszajbol), vagy masegyebet,
tehat ehun e a lista, masolmany a netrol, szerintem a meztelenvalosag sokkal rosszabb:

_*Likőrök és koktélok kalóriatartalma *_

_Ha likőröket, koktélokat iszunk, akkor már jelentős lehet a kalóriák mennyisége, érdemes rá odafigyelni. A száraz martini és a száraz vermut esetében 1 deciliter elfogyasztása 115-120 kalóriát jelent, míg ugyanennyi csokoládéflipp már közel 400-at. 

Az alábbi táblázat értékei 1 dl alkohol, illetve alkoholmentes ital mennyiségre vonatkoznak.
Az első oszlopban az italok szénhidráttartalma szerepel, ez különösen a szénhidrátszámláláson alapuló, illetve a szémhidrátszegény elvet követő diétáknál jöhet jól. 
A második oszlopban ugyanezen mennyiségre vonatkozó kalóriaértékeket láthatjátok. _

Név Szénhidrát (g) Kalória (kcal)
*Borok*
Asztali 3,0 80
Csemege 17,0 160
Fehérbor, félédes 1 dl 2,0 70
Pezsgő édes 5,0 80
Pezsgő száraz 1,0 60
Tokaji aszú 40,0 250
Vörösbor, száraz 0,3 65
*Sörök*
Alkoholmentes sör 5,0 20
Diétás sör 1,0 30
Nektár sör 10,0 45
Pilseni, Dreher, Spaten, Gold Fassl. Stb. 12,5 B fokos 5,0 40
Sör, maláta 8,0 52
Világos sör 10,5 B fokos 3,0 38
*Likőrök*
Cabinet Brandy 1,5 240
Cherry Brandy 30,0 300
Cinzano vermut, édes 15,0 150
Cinzano vermut, száraz 5,0 120
Császárkörte 40,0 300
Csokoládéflipp 60,0 385
Gin 0,0 250
Hubertus 30,0 360
Martini fehér, száraz 3,0 115
Martini vörös, édes 11,0 145
Portorico rum 0,0 335
Sütőrum 0,0 140
Tojáslikőr 0,0 370
Triple sec 40,0 360
Unicum 18,0 325
Vodka 0,0 225
*Üdítő italok*
Arola narancs, citrom 0,0 0
Canada Dry 10,0 50
Coca-Cola, Pepsi-Cola, 7-UP 10,9 61
Dia Sap italpor 0,0 20
Tonic 10,0 40
*Diétás (light) gyümölcslevek*
BB, Top Joy, Sunclub 3,0 20
Garden vegyes, körte, sárgabarack, őszibarack, alma light 5,0 25
Top-Joy light őszibarack 2,0 11
Top-Joy paradicsom juice 100% 4,0 22
*Diétás (light) üdítőitalok*
Deit narancs, citrom, grépfruit 0,0 0
Pepsi light, Cola light, Pepsi-Max 0,0 0
Qeen narancs, citrom light 0,0 0


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 20)

Whiskeyből bármennyit,az nincs a listán...


----------



## AndiC (2016 Július 20)

100 ml 275ckal es ez nem azt jelenti, hogy onmagaban hizlal hanem hogy ne egyel elotte utana semmit akkor viszont hamar kiut


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 21)

*BORGŐZ Szeszkazánok fűtőanyaga.*

*BURNÓT Ősmagyar vezér. Szelencénél legyőzte a tubákokat.*

*CAKKUMPAKK Teljesen körülrágcsált hokikorong.*

*CARMINA BURANA Dél-afrikai holland telepesek által előállított élénkvörös festékfajta, mellyel különösen *
*az orffeumokat díszítik.*

*CÉZANNE Híres festménytárlat az Ezeregyéjszakában.Ali Baba nyitotta meg e szavakkal: „Cézanne, tárulj!” *


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 21)

két kalóriabomba között zumbázzunk


----------



## AndiC (2016 Július 21)

lelkes resztvevoje/nezelodoje vagy?


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 21)

a kalóriatáblázatnak? igen nagyon...


----------



## AndiC (2016 Július 21)

eltudomkepzelni


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 21)

azáldóját...maradok a vajaskenyérnél


----------



## AndiC (2016 Július 21)

nemteccika bladimeeeeri???? tengernek gyumolcsejivel????


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 21)

kiszámoltam,túlsokakalórija


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 22)

*CINGÁR Rendkívül vékony repülőgépek garázsa.*

*CUNCIMÓKUS Vadon élő bundás nőstény, mely jobbára az erszényesek lakta területeken lelhető fel. *

*DOLLÁR ELADÓ Do-lá-re-la-dó: közismert szolmizációs gyakorlat a Keleti környékén.*

*DROGÉRIA Nigériával szomszédos állam. Haj- és napolajforrásai jelentősek.*


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 26)




----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 26)

*DZSEMBORI Nyalakodó, torkos cserkészlányok egykori gúnyneve.*

*EBURAFAKÓ Lámpatisztítók közismert kifakadása.*

*EGRI LEÁNYKA A borospincék gyöngye. Lehetőleg jól dugaszoljuk be, hogy mindig tüzes maradjon, de agyonkéneztetni nem szabad.*

*EUSTACH-KÜRT Az egyetlen olyan fúvóshangszer,melyet füllel kell fújni. (Nem tévesztendő össze a dobhártyával, melyet a fülünk botjával verünk. *

*FAKUTYA Olyan szánfajta, mely csilingelés helyett röhög.*

*FIASTYÚK Leányanya. Annyi van belőle, mint égen a csillag.*


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 28)




----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 28)

*GÍGERLI (Franz) Neves svájci női szabó, a híres férfi szabó Schneider Fáni férje. Az elsőként általa gyártott ingerlő piros szoknyáról ismert.*

*GRILLCSIRKE Éjszakai mulatókban forgolódó, harapnivaló ifjú hölgy. Egész este kenni kell, hogy megpuhuljon.*

*GULYÁSÁGYÚ Vadkeleti tehenészlegények ismétlő fegyvere, szemben a vadnyugati cowboyok Coltjával.Húsgolyókat lőtt ki nokedlival.*

*HEURÉKA Arkhimédész felesége, akivel a nagy tudós egy fürdőkádban ismerkedett meg kiszorítózás közben.*

*IMPULZUS Szándékosan előidézett izgalmi hatás révén fölgyorsított érverés. Szerepe különösen nászéjszakán nagy, amikor a menyasszonyt ébren kell tartani. Szemben a pulzussal, kitapintása nem a csuklón történik. 
*


----------



## AndiC (2016 Július 28)

grillcsirke es dzsembori johet??
pincerlanynak. egri leankat nem leltem 

(dzsefff mikor mertek utojjara a zimpulzusodat??  )


----------



## AndiC (2016 Július 28)

ja es egy *GULYÁSÁGYÚ
jo lesz ajton allonak 



 *


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 29)

*KORREPETÁLÁS Az a jelenség, amikor egy nő két egymást követő évben ugyanazt az életkort vallja be. *

*MAKKEGÉSZSÉGES Olyan férfi, akinek nemmi baja sincs.*

*MALÁRIA Afrikai operák dalbetétje, melyet eszméletlen állapotban és lázas hévvel kell előadni. *

*MEDÁRD Félpúpú teve, a dromedárd rokona. Arról nevezetes, hogy az esőzést negyven napig is bírja. *

*MELLTARTÓ Idősödő hölgyek kebleinek tartására alkalmazott fiatalember, akivel melltartási szerződést kötnek.
*


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 29)

AndiC írta:


> (dzsefff mikor mertek utojjara a zimpulzusodat??  )
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 1476015 Csatolás megtekintése 1476016



nemrég,de egyre kisebb


----------



## AndiC (2016 Július 30)

dzsefff írta:


> nemrég,de egyre kisebb



nnatessek valami nem stimmel eletmodvaltas szuksegeltetik: 
1. grillcsirke 
2. egri leanka
3. egri bikaver 
(juteszembe a Fanczi Gigerli hogyelszabta a bika voros posztojat, osztan istennyugosztajja nekiman annyi, a zozvegye meg banataban attert a piros szoknya rakottas konyhai viselettyere, pruszlikval )


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 30)

* Jazz In The Shade - Monty(zongora Marcell Hernyák)*

*jól megrakott puliszka zongorán tálalva*

**


----------



## AndiC (2016 Július 30)

> *jól megrakott*


mivel is??


----------



## AndiC (2016 Július 30)

nem grillcsirke ugyan, tuuzmadar... haaat nem is tudom.... (mal aria??)


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 30)

*NADRAGULYA Pantallóba öltöztetett mérges bikák csapata.*

*NEGLIZSÉ Elhanyagolt ligetecske, melyet csak egy kombiné takar. Nóta is szól róla: „Újév a neglizsében nagyszerű.”*

*NÓTAFA Falusi ebédlők, kocsmák és hang-szálák gyakori dísznövénye. Érdekessége, hogy föld helyett asztalfőre ültetik, s víz helyett borral locsolják. (Tudományos neve: Cad Arbor.) Termése a dalban szegény országokban csak hangjegyre kapható.*


----------



## AndiC (2016 Július 30)

dzsefff írta:


> NADRAGULYA Pantallóba öltöztetett mérges bikák csapata.


es a nadragulyas = gatyapaprikas?? 
haaaat...


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 31)

tudtommal a gatyapaprikás atlétáknál tiltott teljesítményfokozó....


----------



## gledag (2016 Július 31)

AndiC írta:


> es a nadragulyas = gatyapaprikas??
> haaaat...






Nadragulyás - Lucrezia Borgia egyik jobb létre szenderült magyar szeretője?


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Július 31)

*NUDLI (Martin) Tragikus sorsú svájci hajószakács. Egy hajótörést követően törékeny derelyéjével fölfordult, s hiába kapaszkodott egy barát fűlébe,végül mégiscsak vízbe pottyant és belefőtt.*

*NYÁMNYILA Afrikai néptörzs a Kukabamba folyó mentén. Különös sajátossága, hogy minden tagja két balkézzel születik.*

*NYELVESPUSZI Felvágottal töltött habcsók. Ismert afrodiziákum.*

*NYELVLECKE Szexuális fölvilágosító tanfolyam a Párizsi utcában. Színhelye a 69-essel közelíthető meg. *

*OBSZCÉN Földtörténeti jelenkor.*

*OMÁR KHAJJÁM „Jé, ilyen korán meghozták az ebédemet?” (Perzsa)*


----------



## AndiC (2016 Július 31)

gledag írta:


> Nadragulyás - Lucrezia Borgia egyik jobb létre szenderült magyar szeretője?



 jja, gatyapaprikastuladagolasban mult ki, enyhe segedelemmel 



dzsefff írta:


> tudtommal a gatyapaprikás atlétáknál tiltott teljesítményfokozó....



bikacsokkel buntetik


----------



## AndiC (2016 Július 31)

Torocsik Zsolt, Kadar Zsuzsi /Petofi Sandor/ Hortobagyi Kocsmarosne (Angyalom!!)


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Augusztus 1)

*PAPRAMORGÓ Antiklerikalizmusra idomított házőrző. Pálinkával itatják, hogy harciasabb legyen.*

*PARADOXON Elterjedt altatószer. Úgy altat el, hogy rögtön fel is ébreszt.*

*PARITTYA Csúzliból kilőtt versenymén.*

*PISKÓTA Veseműködést serkentő zene. Rendszerint fütyülni szokták.*

*PLAYBOY (ejtsd: plé-boj) Bádogosinasok szakfolyóirata. A lyuktömítés különféle módozataira oktat. (Nem tévesztendő össze a meztelen nőket ábrázoló és nyilvánvalóan a férfiak megőrjítését célzó Téboly-jal.)*


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Augusztus 1)




----------



## AndiC (2016 Augusztus 1)




----------



## AndiC (2016 Augusztus 1)

ha mar palinka sem segit, sem a paradoxon Teboly utan, akkor esetleg utolso kenet ( tusfurdovel )


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Augusztus 1)

dzsefff írta:


> *Gyárfás Dezső - Miért oly rövid a szoknyád Melanie *
> *Csatolás megtekintése 1472926 *


*
_Szerintem, mert szereti a "huzatot" 
G.B._


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Augusztus 1)

*Nehéz, nehéz egy pultos munkája, de az élete is...
Miért?
Ezért:*

**


----------



## AndiC (2016 Augusztus 1)

repetitio est mater studiorum: egy kis hulyematek


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Augusztus 1)

AndiC írta:


> repetitio est mater studiorum: egy kis hulyematek
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 1477020


*
_Ez így csudi-vidor, de az a szomorú, hogy több családban ez így megy, nap, mint nap. Mármint ez a műsor. A nőket nem értem, miért tűrik, akkor kellene jól ellátni a pasinak a baját, amikor alszik, no akkor össze-vissza verni és ott, ahol érném. Sodrófával, palacsinta sütővel, nem nézném mi akadna a kezembe, de az biztos, hogy a "verő szerszámot" nem engedném el, csak a kezemmel együtt, de azt nagyon! Szabadjára.



No meg ott is hagyni, vagy kirúgni, hogy a lába sem érje a földet. Nem, a nők többsége tűr, mint a birka. Én nem tenném.
G.B._


----------



## gledag (2016 Augusztus 1)

Igen.
Vérmérséklet szerint, csak ugyanannyi évet kapsz érte,mint egy rendes emberért.


----------



## AndiC (2016 Augusztus 1)

egyiksem reszeg


----------



## AndiC (2016 Augusztus 1)

enekora /palinkadal/


----------



## AndiC (2016 Augusztus 1)

tornaora: yoga mindenkinek


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Augusztus 1)

AndiC írta:


> enekora /palinkadal/
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 1477114


*
_Szeretem ezt a nótát!  Köszönöm.
G.B._


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Augusztus 2)

*PÖRC Időegység. Ebben mérik, mennyi idő alatt sül mög a töpörtyű.*

*PUKKEDLI Kecses meghajlás közben kilőtt nokkedli.*

*REVÜRENDEZŐ Olyan személy, aki minden kánkán egy csomót keres. (Szemben a futtatóval, aki minden kán keres egy csomót.)*

*RUBIK Közép-itáliai folyó. Partján vetette el Julius Caesar a bűvös kockát.*


----------



## AndiC (2016 Augusztus 2)

uj szekek a barpultnal, egyenruhas kuncsftok el is foglaltak a helyeket


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Augusztus 2)

AndiC írta:


> uj szekek a barpultnal, egyenruhas kuncsftok el is foglaltak a helyeket
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 1477296


*
_Ez csakis valamilyen jelmez lehet, mert apácák így nem öltözködnek. Tiltja a regula... Különben is felfáznának. 
G.B._


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Augusztus 3)

*SATRAFA Házsártos feleségeknek kikapós férjük ellen alkalmazott konyhai gyúróeszköze.*

*SLICC Macskariogató szó. Nem minden macska ijed meg tőle.*

*SLUSSZ Az utolsó olyan testrész a karaj és a comb között, ameddig tisztességes emse az ifjú kanokat engedi. *
*Innen már csak pecséttel ellátott slussz-passzal hatolhatnak tovább.*

*SNAPSZLI Pálinkakedvelő kutyafajta. Ha berúg, kártyázik is.*

*STRABANCOLNI Lestrapált ribanccal Trabantban viháncolni.*


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Augusztus 3)




----------



## AndiC (2016 Augusztus 3)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *
> _Ez csakis valamilyen jelmez lehet, mert apácák így nem öltözködnek. Tiltja a regula... Különben is felfáznának.
> G.B._



G.B. dragam ez nem jelmez nem jelmez , valodi hokkedlik szepen megmunkalt labakkal (asszem uri csaposunk muve, naon ugyes keze van, de nem eskuszom meg ra ), hokkedlik amin pukkedlizni is lehet!


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Augusztus 3)

AndiC írta:


> G.B. dragam ez nem jelmez nem jelmez , valodi hokkedlik szepen megmunkalt labakkal (asszem uri csaposunk muve, naon ugyes keze van, de nem eskuszom meg ra ), hokkedlik amin pukkedlizni is lehet!


*
_Jaj, EZT a filmet, nagyon, de nagyon szerettem és szeretem.
Köszi a bejátszást. Nagy film volt és még ma is sok embernek ad örömet, vidorságot._
_

_
_G.B._


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Augusztus 3)

megyek sörözni...


----------



## AndiC (2016 Augusztus 3)

pincekulcs... sör a pincében ( éles kanyar balra, a Dezső tuggya)


----------



## AndiC (2016 Augusztus 3)

G.B. drága asszem betyár bújt a sörösborospincébe


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Augusztus 3)

AndiC írta:


> G.B. drága asszem betyár bújt a sörösborospincébe


*
_Vesd rám az első követ, de az a bajusz?! Mindig "elvarázsolt". No meg a nótája is. De ez maradjon "kettőnk között, no meg titokban" _



G.B.


----------



## AndiC (2016 Augusztus 4)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *
> _Vesd rám az első követ, de az a bajusz?! Mindig "elvarázsolt". No meg a nótája is. De ez maradjon "kettőnk között, no meg titokban" _
> G.B.



megértelek



dehogy hajigálok köveket




itt absolute titokban marad minden, oszt slussz-passz


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Augusztus 4)

AndiC írta:


> megértelek
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*



_Köszönöm! - G.B._


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Augusztus 4)

..engem meg azok a tűzrőlpattant menyecskék bűvöltek el,akik olyan lelkesek ott a pincébe..


----------



## AndiC (2016 Augusztus 4)

mer borban a zigasság



kigyön belőlük a zigazi nőőőő


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Augusztus 4)

dzsefff írta:


> ..engem meg azok a tűzrőlpattant menyecskék bűvöltek el,akik olyan lelkesek ott a pincébe..


*
_Óh kedves Dzsefff! A hölgyek az* érett korosztályból* valóak voltak, bizonyosan többet tudnak bizonyos dolgokban, dolgokról, mint a náluk "ifijabbak"



G.B.
_


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Augusztus 4)

*SZAPORODÓ A takarodót helyettesítő kürtjel szabadságos katonák számára.*

*SZATÍRA Nőstény szatír. Mindenkiről lerántja a leplet.*

*SZÉLHAJTÓ KÜSZ Emésztési zavarokkal küszködőknek javallott ízletes halétel. Még a szakácsok is orvosi recept szerint készítik el.*

*SZLÓFOKSZ Angol káromkodás.*


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Augusztus 4)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *
> _Óh kedves Dzsefff! A hölgyek az* érett korosztályból* valóak voltak, bizonyosan többet tudnak bizonyos dolgokban, dolgokról, mint a náluk "ifijabbak"
> 
> 
> ...



Kedves G.B...bizonyos dolgokban kétségtelen,bizonyos dolgokban pedig gyanítom,hogy örök rejtély marad...


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Augusztus 4)

dzsefff írta:


> Kedves G.B...bizonyos dolgokban kétségtelen,bizonyos dolgokban pedig gyanítom,hogy örök rejtély marad...


*
_Kedves Dzseff! Ha fiatal vagy, akkor inkább ne is keresd a megoldást, a titkot - az idősebb korosztálynál, hagyd meg nekik.
A fiatalokat pedig Te világosíthatod fel, s ez nemcsak kitüntető felelősség, de a "jutalom" is kedvezőbb._



_G.B._


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Augusztus 4)

Kedves G.B.,még süldő legényke vagyok,jóval innen a 84-en,úgyhogy még egy csomó rejtélyt tartogat az élet...


----------



## AndiC (2016 Augusztus 4)

apropo rejtely, a pince, az borospince tele van rejtelyvel... nem lehessen tudni mennyi cucc van raktaron, szoval ossze kene szamolgatni szepen komotosan mennyi is az annyi.
G.B. draga, te nagyon extra ugyes vagy, mindig fejen talalod a szogesdrotot, kikalkulalhatnad mennyi szolonek leve hever ott lent, 
pincekulcs adott, uriember is adott (segit letrazni ha kell es elzavarja a mumust ha van mert szinte biztos van minden pinceben van), szoval keszitetsz egy leltart



?

najo. ezt megszerveztem.


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Augusztus 4)

polc/üveg x dugó = spicc

52 F°..............11 C°
64 F°..............18 C°


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Augusztus 5)

*SZOBACICA Hajdani szobaurak kedvelt, bóbitás háziállata. Sok mindent hajlandó megfogni, kivéve az egeret.*

*SZOPORNYICA Szlovákiai füstölt sajt. A kutyák általában fölfordulnak tőle.*

*SZTEPPELNI Orosz síkságon ugrálni, hogy le ne fagyjon az ember lába.*

*SZUPERNÓVA (Ludmilla Jegorovna) Szovjet női távolugró bajnok. Üstökösként tűnt föl az atlétika egén. *


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Augusztus 5)




----------



## dzsefff (2016 Augusztus 6)




----------



## dzsefff (2016 Augusztus 6)

*TARANTELLA Pókhastánc.*

*TEKERŐLANT Szegényesebb (zongora nélküli) nyilvánosházakban rendszeresített kedvcsináló hangszer volt. *
*Ágyrugóból készült húrjai ritmikusan nyöszörgő hangokat adtak.*

*TÉRDKALÁCS Kannibáloknál a matrózhús után fölszolgált, mézes-mazsolás desszert.*

*TERPENTIN A Kőolajfák Hegyére fölvezető kanyargós út.*

*TÉRZENE (A „térzeni” igéből.) Szeretne rezesbandában játszani.*


----------



## gledag (2016 Augusztus 6)

dzsefff írta:


> *SZUPERNÓVA (Ludmilla Jegorovna) Szovjet női távolugró bajnok. Üstökösként tűnt föl az atlétika egén. *



UPDATE:

Jelenleg egy moszkvai panelben él Leonyid Ludmillovics Jegorov néven, bájos feleségével.
----------------
Mivel nem vagyok mai baromfi, a Szupernóva nevű üsökösről eszembe jutottak a régi szép idők doppingbotrányai. Ez itten már eléggé kultúrkocsma jelleget öltött, így mellékelek újságcikkeket, melyek
felidézték bennem a szégyenletes, egyáltalán nem nevetséges, embereket megnyomorító állami
bűnöket. Bocs a szupernovás viccelődésért, de nem hagyhattam ki.Az olimpia miatt úgyis aktuális.
Le lehet nyomatni egy jó erős koktéllal.

----------------------------------------------
Ilyen volt-ilyen lett Ludmilláról nincs kép. csak az NDK-s Heidiről. Csuda helyes kis csaj volt.
http://www.storyonline.hu/vilaghir/ferfive_valt_sportolo_felti/9931/
http://www.origo.hu/sport/20091122-szakallas-csucsok-es-dopping-maradt-az-ndk-utan.html

http://mult-kor.hu/20120801_dopping_az_olimpiakon

Ilyen volt- ilyen lett...


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Augusztus 8)

*TIROLI RÉTES Havasi gyopárból és rövidszárú bőrnadrágból készült desszert. Késsel és trillával fogyasztható.*

*TOJÁSGRÁNÁT A gyors rántottakészítés nélkülözhetetlen eszköze. Elég elejteni.*

*TÓSZT Ünnepi felköszöntőket követő koccintás pirítós kenyérrel.*

*TRUCC Nyakas futómadár, mely csakazértse hajlandó homokba dugni a fejét.*


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Augusztus 8)




----------



## dzsefff (2016 Augusztus 8)




----------



## dzsefff (2016 Augusztus 12)

*ŰRSZONDA Asztronauták alkoholszintjét ellenőrző szerkezet.*

*VADKACSA Vadnyugati kórházi edény, mely mindig leveti hátáról a beteget.*

*VAK BÉLA A szemellenzősök táborának első magyar áldozata, Appendix királyné férje, aki mindkét belére megvakult. *
*(Nem azonos Rákóczi hadvezérével, aki a Bottyán.)*

*VÁLTÓLÁZ Vasúti pályaőröknél sűrűn föllépő idegzavar, mely a vágányok szüntelen átállítgatásának csillapíthatatlan kényszerében jelentkezik.*

*WASSERMANN Nemi beteg vízvezetékszerelő, pozitív figura a Kórház a város szélén című filmsorozatból. *

*WATERLOO A víziló angol neve.(Waterloo Bridge:kártyás kifejezés. Jelentése: úgy bridzsel, mint egy víziló.)*

*WEST END Cowboy-filmek zárófelirata. A Halálos tavasz című magyar filmben megzenésített változata is szerepel: „Ez lett a vesztend...”*


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Augusztus 12)




----------



## dzsefff (2016 Augusztus 16)




----------



## dzsefff (2016 Augusztus 16)

Kocsmadal....


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Augusztus 16)




----------



## kukta (2016 Augusztus 16)

Én ujbol itt hoztam a régi óboromból mindenkinek aki ebbe a kocsmába bekukucskal


----------



## kukta (2016 Augusztus 16)

Melléje egy kis szalonnat is


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Augusztus 16)

...a sonka se hiányozzon...


----------



## AndiC (2016 Augusztus 16)

eeeextra.... ... sonka es szalonna??? kulon-kulon??? fijjuuk, hat mar van 2in1 

egy naon ugyes kolegina  :


----------



## AndiC (2016 Augusztus 16)

es dedikacijoooo a lanyoknak is


----------



## AndiC (2016 Augusztus 16)

jo az a bor Kukta!!!


----------



## gledag (2016 Augusztus 16)

AndiC írta:


> jo az a bor Kukta!!!


Nem látom a képet


----------



## AndiC (2016 Augusztus 16)

csatoltam


----------



## AndiC (2016 Augusztus 16)

nem tiroli retes:


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Augusztus 17)

...igen,én kikérem...


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Augusztus 17)

AndiC írta:


> egy naon ugyes kolegina  :



Te Szent Fürösztőkád,de aggódtam is,ahogy hajlott az aczélrúúúd kollegina ellentmondást nemtűrő sonkáitól...


----------



## AndiC (2016 Augusztus 17)

dzsefff írta:


> ...igen,én kikérem...



nnajjo.. kikertem magadnak ehun e:
(mernagyszivemvan)


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Augusztus 17)




----------



## AndiC (2016 Augusztus 17)

dzsefff írta:


> Te Szent Fürösztőkád,de aggódtam is,ahogy hajlott az aczélrúúúd kollegina ellentmondást nemtűrő sonkáitól...



sziiiinhuuus... nem szalonna = izom

itt is: koczkahas


----------



## AndiC (2016 Augusztus 17)

pozok. kocsmai alapok.


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Augusztus 18)




----------



## AndiC (2016 Augusztus 19)

dzsefff írta:


>



ha megiszod akkor ezt latod??
(haaaaat nna  )


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Augusztus 19)




----------



## dzsefff (2016 Augusztus 19)




----------



## AndiC (2016 Augusztus 19)

egerkeket??? a Marsrol biztos. haat 1 fokkal jobb.
(asszem melloznem a zelijenkekszet, inkabb bikinizek  )


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Augusztus 19)




----------



## gledag (2016 Augusztus 20)

Elraboltak,lesszex


----------



## gledag (2016 Augusztus 20)

dzsefff írta:


> *Jo Harman and Company - Bless Ma Soul*
> 
> *Marie Bartolotto*
> *Csatolás megtekintése 1481055 *


A zenetopikból idézem, oda nem merek válaszolni.A medvebőrre ivás miatt ide teszem.
Nagyon nagyon szégyellem megam. Műveletlen vagyok, ezek a képek számomra elég agyrémesek. 
Az első vagy fegyvert, vagy döglött lólábakat ábrázolhat? A színei is depisek. Vagy én vagyok a beteg?Vagy nem haladok a korral.
A másik kép, pedig - "Előre iszik a medve bőrére" közmondás illusztrálása?
Vagy pszichológiai teszt?
http://index.hu/tech/net/2009/08/01/vegezze_el_a_rorschach-tesztet/
A képeket bemásolom:
*Mi van a képen? Szavazzon!*
A Wikipedián fent van mind a tíz tintapaca, a hozzájuk tartozó leggyakoribb válaszokkal együtt – megannyi lepke, denevér meg szőrös állat, aki akarja, megnézhetiőket. De mit lát bele vajon az olvasó a csaknem százéves ábrákba? Szavazzon! (A kérdések összeállításában Etele, az Index jó szemű dizájnere volt segítségünkre.)

*MI VAN AZ ÁBRÁN?*

Két részeg húsvéti nyúl veszekszik egy abszintos üvegen
Rúdtáncos medvék szőrmebikiniben
A prérifarkas a Gyalogkakukkból







*MI VAN AZ ÁBRÁN?*

Két részeg bérmikulás veszekszik egy abszintos üvegen
Luke Skywalker behatol a Halálcsillag belsejébe
Bud Spencernek felrobbant a szakálla






*MI VAN AZ ÁBRÁN?*

Két részeg prostituált veszekszik egy piros melltartón
Anyukám a tükör előtt mosogat, a vállán kakassal
Adolf Hitler röviddel az Anschluss előtt






*MI VAN AZ ÁBRÁN?*

Erekciója támadt a nagyfarkú orknak
Iszonyúan kigyúrt homár
Csopperes jeti átlépi az úttest képzeletbeli felezővonalát






*MI VAN AZ ÁBRÁN?*

Rántott sertésmáj petrezselymes burgonyával, uborkasalátával
Bokros Lajos
Egyedi tervezésű Counter-Strike-pálya, négy bombalerakóval






*MI VAN AZ ÁBRÁN?*

Vissszapillantóra akasztható kajova totemállat
Gázálarcos majom bojtos sapkában
Pina






*MI VAN AZ ÁBRÁN?*

Kiberhős napszemüvegben nintendózik
Besavazott Abraham Lincoln
Hasak köldökökkel






*MI VAN AZ ÁBRÁN?*

Tasmán ördögök ivóvizet keresnek a Holdra szállás után
Két férfi bevásárlókocsival az ajkai Tescóban
Félresikerült szeppuku hátulnézetben






*MI VAN AZ ÁBRÁN?*

Tehénke belenéz a rakétahajtóműbe
Renault Mégane meghibásodott gyújtástrafója
Szörényi Levente villámlátogatása a pilisi szívcsakrában






*MI VAN AZ ÁBRÁN?*

Az Eiffel-torony a Kína-szindróma áldozatává válik
Szülinapi buli az akváriumban
Frank Zappa






Belenéztem a neten a művésznőtöbbi képébe is, de sajnos nekem magas, mint ökörnek a templomtorony.

https://www.google.hu/search?hl=hu&....1.1.0....0...1ac.2.64.img..0.0.0._PbqMMYvKbs


----------



## AndiC (2016 Augusztus 20)

pacza-ooorulet (rorschachteszt) 

aBartolotto: szerintem stukker az elson, hasznalat utan a zaldozaton rendbeteve, torolgetve,
a fekete otven arnyalata meg egy masodfoku fuggvenyabrazolas
beeeeeton!!!! el tudom kepzelni matektanar irodajaban


----------



## gledag (2016 Augusztus 21)

AndiC írta:


> pacza-ooorulet (rorschachteszt)
> 
> aBartolotto: szerintem stukker az elson, hasznalat utan a zaldozaton rendbeteve, torolgetve,
> a fekete otven arnyalata meg egy masodfoku fuggvenyabrazolas
> beeeeeton!!!! el tudom kepzelni matektanar irodajaban




Ámbár az irodában csak képzelheted,mert egy matektanárnak nincsen saját irodája
Többnyire az egész tanári karnak egy tanári szobája van. Kivéve persze,ha a diri matektanár.


----------



## gledag (2016 Augusztus 21)

dzsefff írta:


> *Anne-Laure Djaballah*
> *Csatolás megtekintése 1481327 *



Ezek már tetszenek. Jót tesz a lelkivilágomnak Nem olyan depis,mint az előző.
Ez a ház, és kábelek  jutottak eszembe:


----------



## AndiC (2016 Augusztus 21)

> Ámbár az irodában csak képzlheted,mert egy matektanárnak nincsen saját irodája
> Többnyire az egész tanári karnak egy tanári szobája van. Kivéve persze,ha a diri matektanár.


nalunk van, igaz nem is irodanak hivjak, hanem kabinetnek, minden tantargynak van (osztalytermen kivul), es persze van kozos tanari iroda.


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Augusztus 22)




----------



## AndiC (2016 Augusztus 22)

Macsó Pityu koktél  (angolul machopichu) tsak ínyenceknek:


----------



## gledag (2016 Augusztus 22)

AndiC írta:


> Macsó Pityu koktél  (angolul machopichu) tsak ínyenceknek:
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 1481679 Csatolás megtekintése 1481680



Zseniális a 2 az egyben inka fasírt vagy /hurka/?/ koktél.  Gondolom kérésre össze is turmixolják. Jobban csúszik.A színe is szép lenne.

Ez is finom lehet:

Bloody Mary spagettivel


----------



## AndiC (2016 Augusztus 22)

jahkérem.. natürlich fhosshszíne lesz tormikszelés után  az biztos nem tentahalacskaszínű, mint a mindenjótmónika kotél 

nagyon kommersz a spagettipija is, öccöris meggondolnám a fogyasztását,

még 1 flanczos koktél, tökkoktél olyan kis izékkel, asszem mártogatós ( lehet, hogy leves ??  )


----------



## gledag (2016 Augusztus 22)

Hát elég flancos,hogy a garnéla egye meg! 
http://www.rozmar.hu/box/rakok-garnelak
Ennyi pézé elrontja a garnélát a sütőtökkel, és a sütőtököt a garnélával?


----------



## AndiC (2016 Augusztus 22)

hogy kell enni a garnélát??


----------



## gledag (2016 Augusztus 22)

Ha tisztított, márpedig ez a célszerű, akkor,mint más ételt. Oda nem való testrészeket jó eltávolítani,halld a klipben.
Ha mégis egészben sütötték, akkor kézzel kell leszedni róla a páncélt. 
Ha protokoll vendég leszel valahol, mondjuk a parlamentben, ajánlom Görög Ibolya protkótanácsadót-majd ő elmondja pontosan. 
Otthon csak enni kell,nem flancozni.


----------



## AndiC (2016 Augusztus 22)

értemén, nem tisztítani akarom, mongyuk enni pl a tökös képen ott a farka... azzal micsinálsz??? ujjak a vellák?? vagy köll késis (akiskésitneki  )


----------



## gledag (2016 Augusztus 22)

http://www.protokoll-etikett.hu/cikk/49246/kulonleges-evoeszkozok?area=625

Ez a töktányér elég speciális,kéne egy kistányér is az akcióhoz./A csonttányéron kívül./


----------



## AndiC (2016 Augusztus 23)

mai kinalat


----------



## gledag (2016 Augusztus 25)

Bárszekrény újgazdagoknak.


----------



## gledag (2016 Augusztus 25)

Praktikus:A Halottmosóból hazatérőt ide száműzheti a neje:



 

Forrás:http://egyazegyben.com/ilyet-meg-nem-lattal-wc-az-erkelyen-43032


----------



## gledag (2016 Augusztus 25)

Egy könnyen fogyasztható eledel, nem kell hozzá evőeszköz:
Jégszendvics - másnaposság ellen is jó.


----------



## AndiC (2016 Augusztus 25)




----------



## AndiC (2016 Augusztus 25)

itt az új csaposlány in pinczérnő (2in1)... ha felszolgál a kuncsaftok pusztítani fogják a jégszendvicset


----------



## gledag (2016 Augusztus 25)

Nahhh, biztosan csak az irígység beszél belőlem, de olyan,mint egy guminő amit most hozak ki a szoláriumból. Persze a műtaknyos csapostól azért jobb.
Bár nem vagyok guminő specialista,néha filmekben /vígjáték/ láttam.

Lényeg,hogy a szendvics fogyjon.


----------



## gledag (2016 Augusztus 25)

Retró pultosfiú


----------



## AndiC (2016 Augusztus 26)

gledag írta:


> Retró pultosfiú



na jo asszem en is megkostolom azt a jegszendvicset



... ugyis melegem van


----------



## icebreaker (2016 Augusztus 30)

AndiC írta:


> nem tiroli retes:
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 1480421


Andi, most mija nyavajját kezdjünk ennyi nővel? Nem lehetne csak és kizárólagossan csak a söröt kérni?


----------



## icebreaker (2016 Augusztus 30)

gledag írta:


> A zenetopikból idézem, oda nem merek válaszolni.A medvebőrre ivás miatt ide teszem.
> Nagyon nagyon szégyellem megam. Műveletlen vagyok, ezek a képek számomra elég agyrémesek.
> 
> *Mi van a képen? Szavazzon!*
> ...



Háááát, kedves Gledag, most alapossan feladtad a leckét. Kifaggattam itt egy pár mekkrögzött bútordarabot a kocsmahivatalban, de hasonló álláspontra jutottunk, márpedig a kocsma nem ollyan hejjj, ahol magvatos dolgoknak az elgondolása történik. Már elég régen járogatok (hébe-hóba) ebbe a szakeccségbe, de ijjen nehezet még nem kértek töllem. Ígyhát kedvenc klasszikusom, Micimackót idézva, csak azt tudom mondani, hogy nehéz testi munka a gondolkodás, így itt nemigen várhatsz erre válasz. Inkább igyunk egyet!


----------



## AndiC (2016 Augusztus 31)

icebreaker írta:


> Andi, most mija nyavajját kezdjünk ennyi nővel? Nem lehetne csak és kizárólagossan csak a söröt kérni?



bezonyos korutan mancsak a nyavajja marad... meg a sor.

*Hogyan lehet a férfiakat kor szerint és megye szerint sorolni?
20-30 ig Vas
30-40 ig Békés
50 fölött Tolna de nem megye!*
*




*


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Szeptember 1)




----------



## dzsefff (2016 Szeptember 2)




----------



## dzsefff (2016 Szeptember 2)

Ezt a gyöngyszemet itt a fürösztőben is közzéteszem mindannyiunk épülésére...


----------



## AndiC (2016 Szeptember 2)

dzsefff írta:


> Ezt a gyöngyszemet itt a fürösztőben is közzéteszem mindannyiunk épülésére...




(azta kesdobalost megtanulnam  )


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Szeptember 2)

...én pedig a tojásoknak az módfelett gyengéd felbontását próbálom elsajátítani...

*Tomboló közönség, vad afterpartik, házassági válságok: hölgyzenekarok a századfordulón*

*http://index.hu/urbanista/2016/04/0...agi_valsagok_holgyzenekarok_a_szazadfordulon/*

*

 *

*

 *


----------



## AndiC (2016 Szeptember 5)

Lauko Pal kavehaza helyett(helyen) most mi lehet... a New York cafe?


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Szeptember 5)

kitudnáaztmegmondani abba a nagy jövésmenésbe...


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Szeptember 9)




----------



## dzsefff (2016 Szeptember 9)




----------



## dzsefff (2016 Szeptember 9)

lélekhiggasztó vidió a dilis csapos után


----------



## AndiC (2016 Szeptember 13)

ERTESITES: atmenetileg atmentunk /verz cukraszdaba ahol dorti emendemmet iszunk szekszin es sutit eszunk kicsomozva


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Szeptember 13)

Néhány /verz ny alánkság szinte mínusz kalóriával csomómentesen...


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Szeptember 13)




----------



## dzsefff (2016 Szeptember 14)

Konyak melegítő


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Szeptember 14)

pohártartó hőmérővel


----------



## AndiC (2016 Szeptember 14)

ERTESITES 2.

sutikurzus mellett kostolassal egybekotott pijakurzus fozesoktatas ingyen es bermentve az eredmenyezett parlat hatvanszazalekos vagy minel tobb felajanlasaval a Halottmoso reszere szabadakaratbol.

tovabba felhivjuk figyelmet delikvenseknek az uri viselkedesre, mert az illuminatus-transzcendens allapot kezelese, mint tulkostolasi-kovetkezmeny, nem a Halottmoso felelossege


----------



## kukta (2016 Szeptember 19)




----------



## kukta (2016 Szeptember 23)

Igyunk egy kicsit vagy sokat!!!
A kihalt kocsmában evvel kinálok meg minden alkosz testvért!!!!!


----------



## AndiC (2016 Szeptember 23)

kukta draga most hires vagy mint Napolejon vagy keres a Zinterpali... manmint a zuveg pija mijatt


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Szeptember 24)




----------



## dzsefff (2016 Szeptember 25)




----------



## dzsefff (2016 Szeptember 25)




----------



## dzsefff (2016 Szeptember 27)




----------



## dzsefff (2016 Szeptember 27)

zéró kalória,fogyózóknak,aszkétáknak kötelező...


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Szeptember 28)




----------



## dzsefff (2016 Szeptember 28)




----------



## dzsefff (2016 Szeptember 28)




----------



## dzsefff (2016 Szeptember 28)




----------



## AndiC (2016 Szeptember 29)

jjah, az oktoberfest lassan tzitzifeszt lesz 
(orulnek is neki az tirolilegenyek  )


----------



## Lantos Samú (2016 Szeptember 29)

Ide nekem egy jégszendvicset...csütörtökön másnaposnak lenni brrr


----------



## gledag (2016 Szeptember 30)

Sörügyben van azért felhozatal fiúból is. Tessék!
Tzitzi helyett schörhasch.


----------



## AndiC (2016 Szeptember 30)

gledag írta:


> Sörügyben van azért felhozatal fiúból is. Tessék!
> Tzitzi helyett schörhasch.
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 1492312
> ...



mint egy vágóhíd


----------



## gledag (2016 Szeptember 30)

AndiC írta:


> mint egy vágóhíd



Ja! És nem is kell genetika,hogy valaki leszbikus legyen.Mármint a felső képnél. 
Ez a cowboy viszont kigyógyítaná az biztos.


----------



## AndiC (2016 Szeptember 30)

gledag írta:


> Ja! *És nem is kell genetika,hogy valaki leszbikus legyen.*Mármint a felső képnél.
> Ez a cowboy viszont kigyógyítaná az biztos.



 leszbikus hentes???


----------



## gledag (2016 Szeptember 30)




----------



## AndiC (2016 Szeptember 30)

hát bizony a 6 koczkához egy csepp alkoholt sem szabad inni 
(legfeljebb a hölgyeknek pár pohárral, hogy a léggömb helyén hatkoczkát lássanak  vagy hármat duplán?? )

* sokk-koczka


----------



## gledag (2016 Szeptember 30)




----------



## AndiC (2016 Szeptember 30)

hijába hunyorítok pedig sasszemem van 

(guglival rákerestem... hunyorítva  )

szikszpekk:


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Október 1)

*Does beer make you fat?*

The truth about beer and belly fat that it isn't drinking beer that makes you fat. The fat content of beer is almost negligible. So why does beer make you fat. The real culprit being weight gained drinking beer is in fact the appetite for destruction that comes along with it.

*Beer didn't do it*

The phrase *beer belly* is keyed on the image that beer has for making you put on belly fat. The truth of the matter is that *beer isn't the cause of why people get fat gaining weight drinking* beer. In fact, it is what happens after you start drinking in the food snack on. That's so *drunk diet* like, right?


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Október 1)




----------



## Lantos Samú (2016 Október 1)

dzsefff írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1492493
> *Does beer make you fat?*
> 
> The truth about beer and belly fat that it isn't drinking beer that makes you fat. The fat content of beer is almost negligible. So why does beer make you fat. The real culprit being weight gained drinking beer is in fact the appetite for destruction that comes along with it.
> ...


Az én kutyám is imádja!


----------



## AndiC (2016 Október 1)

eeeegen kutyabarát korcsmákban sörtöt külön a kutyagolóknak kutyalányok szolgálják föl kutyagumit is adnak hozzá hogy ne legyen kutyabaj


----------



## gledag (2016 Október 1)

A sörlefetyelő kutyusnak tényleg nincs hasi zsírja.

Na ide se mennék nyaralni! Pfujj! Beleinnának az italomba!


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...-vervet-monkeys-St-Kitts-drunk-cocktails.html


----------



## AndiC (2016 Október 1)

figyelmetlen napozó észre sem veszi, hogy belenyaltak az italába ... (kituggyamitnyaltelőtte az majmocska  )

schörhaschon zsír valóban nem a sörtől rakodik, hanem a sört megelőző abrakolás mennyiségétől, és a nasik csipszek sósmogyi...  az előző vágóhíd szereplői nem csak zsíros pocakkal rendelkeznek, hanem nagy mennyiségű bélgázzal is


----------



## gledag (2016 Október 1)

"schörhaschon zsír valóban nem a sörtől rakodik, hanem a sört megelőző abrakolás mennyiségétől, és a nasik csipszek sósmogyi...  az előző vágóhíd szereplői nem csak zsíros pocakkal rendelkeznek, hanem nagy mennyiségű bélgázzal is "

...na meg a nagy mennyiségű mozgáshiánytól.
Na ez megint fogyókúrás topikba megy át. Elment az étvágyam.


----------



## AndiC (2016 Október 1)

tsak 1 apró megjegyzés vót , akkor ma nem eszünk? mert nekem is elment az farkasétvágyam  pedig majomkenyeret akartam sütni... ez nem sörkorcsolya??


----------



## gledag (2016 Október 1)

inkább koktélkorcsolya lehet,mert édes- a pórias kekszes úri neve majomkenyér,még sütni sem kell.
De má ennyi sör után mindegy.Ha megsózod se venné észre herr schörhasch, a majmot meg ugráltatni kéne a hasán,hogy megkönnyebüljön.-persze kint a teraszon.





Kekszes retrosüti, majomkenyér


----------



## AndiC (2016 Október 1)

kölönben erre a majomkenyérre gondoltam (csokis gombócok kuglófformában sütve.. ), de biztosan ez is inkább koktélkorcsolya


----------



## gledag (2016 Október 1)

Ez a süti jobb,mert a gombócokat dobálhatják a majmok...


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Október 10)




----------



## AndiC (2016 Október 12)

Kő Kóla? - Berúgok minden nap


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Október 12)

zérókalória,szintesemmi alkohol,ezek a lányok is ettől fogytak le ilyen vészesen...


----------



## AndiC (2016 Október 12)

> zérókalória,szintesemmi alkohol,ezek a lányok is ettől fogytak le ilyen vészesen...



 iddismeg


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Október 12)

bugyirobbantó


----------



## AndiC (2016 Október 12)

bugyirobbantó a redbull??? aszittem csak szárnyakat ad... 
bugyibumm





na ki a nagylegény?


----------



## AndiC (2016 Október 14)

sörre bor vagy borra sör (kukta tugggya)
iftok muftot ?


----------



## AndiC (2016 Október 15)

> Aga kapott képet, és verset is.
> Hogy ne hatalmasodjon el itt az irígység, küldök a mutogatós néninek egy jóvágású mutogatós bácsit.


mánépp hatalmashodott




jókor kűtted a képet köszi de nem haraxom meg ha megtartod


----------



## gledag (2016 Október 15)

AndiC írta:


> mánépp hatalmashodott
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bocsbocs törültem. Pedig illettek egymáshoz.


----------



## AndiC (2016 Október 15)

gledag írta:


> Bocsbocs törültem. Pedig illettek egyáshoz.



nemmondtamhogynemteccik minek törülted??

és lehet Dzsefffnek is teccet volna az a pi... pipás hölgyemény.
most megfosztottad élménytől aajjajj mileszebből
(eztán se kép se hang)

amibiztosbiztos kűdöm a meghívót a szüretibálba:


----------



## gledag (2016 Október 15)

AndiC írta:


> mánépp hatalmashodott
> 
> 
> 
> ...



------------------
"nemmondtamhogynemteccik minek törülted??

és lehet Dzsefffnek is teccet volna az a pi... pipás hölgyemény.
most megfosztottad élménytől aajjajj mileszebből"
------------------
Kedves AndiC!
Nem értettem teljesen, akkor visszateszem. Azt hittem megsértettelek kormányosi mivoóótodban.
Pedig csak a mutogatós avatarodnak szólt. Mintha azt mondaná: Tanújjj,mermebux! Gondoltam elkélne néki 1 férfi,vagy 2-hátha jobb kedvre derűlne.


Szóval gondoltam ne csak Aga kapjon képet és verset.

"Aga kapott képet, és verset is.
Hogy ne hatalmasodjon el itt az irígység, küldök a mutogatós néninek egy jóvágású mutogatós bácsit."
A többieknek is egy-két ajándékot.



 


-----------------------------------


A pipázó bátyónak nagyobb a választék.




/Anna Berkoz/



 




Kuktának pedig:


----------



## AndiC (2016 Október 15)

nalatod... mingyarjobbkedvre derulottem pedig meg nem is tudom sikerul e a sutim...neeembaj ha nem (megtanitom repulni)

_nem haraxom meg ha megtartod _ szoval csakazermert tudom hogy nekednek is teccik osztan gondoltam mivel nagyszivem van eleg nagy soooot mansoxor tuul nagy, nemmontamegsenki hogy tuul nagy csak en gondolom, szoval hamanteccik najoovan kooccsonadom



.
csakezert.
nnah.

nemtom, lattya e dzsefff (gledi te szamolod az effeket?? nehogy ne legyen meg mind) a pipias holgyemenyt aztata simabbat nna, a puffancsot monhatni piskootat , mert szerintem lesz durcz ha nem lattya



, csak a fentieket... 

(azer zarojelben gondolkodom, azt a piczipoczist a likas kertesznadragost neemrossz nemazer ugyanman, de kinek lehetne elpasszolni?? )

Kuktank ha idegyon konzultaciot akarok kerni suti-ugyben.


----------



## AndiC (2016 Október 15)

jovan megnyugottam laccik a pipazo piskota is 

eeees: itten vannak a kidobolegenyek akik elszallittyak a man igen spicczes holgyeket ki...mittuggyahova


----------



## gledag (2016 Október 15)

Atyám! Hová lett a gatyám?
-----------------------------
Itt pedig hazafelé a kocsmából:


----------



## AndiC (2016 Október 17)

ez valami naon ütős pija lehet (nem ízlett visszaaggya) :








gledag írta:


> Atyám! Hová lett a gatyám?
> -----------------------------
> Itt pedig hazafelé a kocsmából:
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 1496715


----------



## gledag (2016 Október 17)

Ezt is visszaaggya.


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Október 17)




----------



## AndiC (2016 Október 17)

Sonya triciklije esetleg a fijuknak?
stabil


----------



## gledag (2016 Október 17)

Majd le estem a székről. Ezt még nem láttam. 


----------------------------------------
Itt egy másik stabil lehetőség:


----------



## dzsefff (2016 Október 24)




----------



## dzsefff (2016 Október 25)




----------



## dzsefff (2016 Október 25)




----------



## AndiC (2016 Október 25)

esti mese utan esti musor:
cancan (csomot ne keress)


----------



## gledag (2016 Október 28)

Legszebb nyelv a magyar....
1.) Tiszta víz a ruhám, és ez a te lelkeden szárad!
2.) Mostanában a szép dús haj olyan ritka...
3.) Az üzleti találkozómat egy evőeszközboltnál beszéltem meg. Kések.
4.) A hóhért grimaszversenyre küldték. Eszméletlen fejeket tud vágni!
5.) Honnan jött az a kifejezés, hogy mindent becsmérel? - Ócsáról.
6.) Impotens vagy? - Eddig ezt senki sem állította!
7.) Hogyan lehet egyszerűen repülőt hajtogatni? - Repülő, repülő, repülő...
8.) Kannibál harcosok kínálják egymást: "Kérsz egy katonát?"
9.) Egy tudóscsoport lázasan kutatja a malária ellenszerét.
10.) Szondi vásárláskor egy százdukátos aranytallérral fizetett, mire az eladó megkérdezte tőle: "Jó uram, apród nincs?"
11.) A hóhér a pályafutását gyerekfejjel kezdte.
12.) A magyar katonák a csatában hadilábon álltak.
13.) A halászok semmi kivetnivalót nem találtak a hálójukon.
14.) A temetési szertartás után a tömeg oszlásnak indult.
15.) A focisták a 90. percben az utolsókat rúgták.
16.) A vitatkozó parasztok a falu végén dűlőre jutottak.


----------



## kukta (2016 Október 29)

*A kocsmába Kukta hozott egy kis bort!*

*Egészségetekre !!!!*


----------



## dzsefff (2016 November 1)




----------



## gledag (2016 November 1)

forrás:funpic


----------



## bullstar (2016 November 9)

* Minek ide asztal?*


----------



## gledag (2016 November 15)

Gondolkoztam, feltegyem-e, de irodalmunk nagyjainak humora elmegy itt a kocsmában...

 Forrás: urbanlegends

Egy egykor virágzó irodalmi műfaj darabjaiból, a hol lírai, hol tréfába hajló írói beugratásokból gyűjtött össze néhányat 2008-ban a HVG. Majd az évek során én is hozzátettem párat.
Bár az irodalom képviselői mindig is szívesen heccelték egymást, a műveken túllépő, hétköznapibb ugratásokat a nyugatosok, elsősorban Karinthy és Kosztolányi hozták divatba – olvasható Serf András cikkében, amelyben a szerző példaként idézi Kosztolányi Nyár, nyár, nyár című versét, ahol a kezdőbetűkből a “Nyald ki a seggem Karinthi” mondat olvasható ki:

Nyár, nyár, nyár 
(Karinthy Frigyesnek, uri-magának, az embernyi embernek, de kicsit talán a Kálomistának is küldöm, azzal az instanciával, hogy ne átallaná elolvasni ezt a nekem-kedves poémát, minden irányban.)
Nyár Nyár Nyár
*Ny*ár, 
*A* régi vágyam egyre jobban 
*L*obban, 
*D*e vár, még egyre vár. 
*K*ár 
*í*gy késlekedned, mert az éj setétül. 
*A*z élet 
*S*iralmas és sivár 
*E*nélkül. 
*G*igászi vágyam éhes, mint a hörcsög, 
*G*örcsök 
*E*mésztik s forró titkom mélye szörcsög. 
*M*ostan hajolj feléje. 
*K*özel a lázak kéjes éje. 
*A*karod? 
*R*emegve nyújtsd a szájad és karod. 
*I*tt ez ital illatja tégedet vár. 
*N*ektár. 
*T*e 
*H*űtelen, boldog leszel majd újra, hidd meg. 
*I*dd meg.

Poénjaikhoz mindketten felhasználták például a felbérelt autogramkérőket. Egyszer egy egész gyereksereg rohanta meg Karinthyt, aki nagy büszkén kezdte osztogatni az aláírásait, ám a szignókat a lurkók értetlenkedve fogadták: „Ja, hát ön nem Kosztolányi? Akkor nem is kell!” – és visszaadták a papírokat. Kosztolányitól pedig egy ízben a friss autogramtulajdonos mindjárt egy másodikat, harmadikat, sőt negyediket is kért. „Mondd, fiam, mire kell neked négy aláírás?” – kérdezte a költő gyanútlanul. „Tetszik tudni – hangzott a betanított válasz –, ötven Kosztolányiért kapok egy Karinthyt.”

Az Így írtok ti szerzője persze maga is a pályatársak állandó céltáblája volt. Szokásos kirakatnéző körútjai egyikén történt, hogy a műszaki bolt kínálatán merengve két fiatalember izgatott párbeszédére lett figyelmes: „Ez a legnagyobb magyar író – mondta az egyik. – Jól nézd meg, nem mindennap látni ilyen nagy embert.” Karinthy dagadt a büszkeségtől, de persze úgy tett, mint aki nem hallja. „De hát ki ez az ember? – kérdezte a másik. – Hát nem tudod? Hunyady Sándor.” A leforrázva távozó írónak pedig a szemközti járdáról kajánul integetett a prózaíró pályatárs, Hunyady.

“Egy alkalommal hárman voltak a budai kávéházban, Karinthy Frigyes, Kassák Lajos és Faludy György. Karinthy tréfából egy kavicsot vett a szájába, és elváltoztatott hangon felhívta az Esztergomi Nőegylet nevében Kosztolányit telefonon, hogy felkérje egy szereplésre. A költő szabadkozott, de a felajánlott honorárium (100 pengő) hatására azonnal szabaddá tette magát. Kosztolányi becsületére legyen mondva, szóba hozta, hogy Karinthyt is meg kellene hívni. Igen ám, de a telefonáló közölte Kosztolányival, hogy így a 100 pengőt meg kellene osztani kettejük közt. Kosztolányi azt válaszolta, hogy adják neki a pénzt úgy, hogy Karinthy ne lássa. A telefonáló azt mondta, hogy ez is megoldható, de csak a nyáljelenet után. – Milyen nyáljelenet? – kérdezte a gyanútlan Kosztolányi. – Amikor én letolom a gatyám a színpadon, és te kinyalod a seggem! – felelte a kavicsot a szájából kivevő Karinthy Frigyes.”


----------



## dzsefff (2016 November 18)




----------



## dzsefff (2016 December 9)




----------



## dzsefff (2016 December 9)




----------



## dzsefff (2016 December 13)




----------



## AndiC (2016 December 15)

mar a Telapo sem iszik vizet :/


----------



## AndiC (2016 December 17)

karacsonyi kuldetes (tojaslikor es szent pulykacomb)


----------



## dzsefff (2016 December 24)




----------



## AndiC (2016 December 24)

Kocsmatagoknak idillis Karacsonyt!


----------



## dzsefff (2016 December 29)

Meg verőfényes újesztendőt!


----------



## dzsefff (2016 December 29)




----------



## AndiC (2017 Január 1)

a BUEK alkalmaval Kocsmankba szabad akaratbol beteroknek es megteroknek a pija ingyenes azzal a feltetellel hogy hozzanak magukkal sajat elhasznalatra esetleg cserere  szoval mertekletes italozasmentes boldogat


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Január 2)




----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Január 3)




----------



## icebreaker (2017 Január 3)

Neddves Tőtellékek! Mostanra száradtam föl, és ujjra mekktanultam írni, úttyhoty BUÉK!


----------



## dzsefff (2017 Január 14)




----------



## kukta (2017 Január 20)

Egy kis ityoka,pityokát hoztam a kiüresedett kocsmába!


----------



## kukta (2017 Március 1)

Egy kihalt kocsmába mit is lehet hozni ha nincs itt senki!!!


Tán mindenki halottat mos??

Sörre bor mindenkor de borra sör meggyötör....

IGYUNK,KEVERVE IS JÓ

„A sörös kancsó ezalatt kiürült, a lovag bort akart inni, elmondva a példabeszédet: „_Sörre bor_ – _mindenkor_: _borra_ ser – sohasem”. (Jókai: A lőcsei fehér asszony).


----------



## AndiC (2017 Március 24)

_Szavak, amelyeket nehéz kimondani ittas állapotban:_
- Manifesztáció
- Innovatív
- Prejudikáció
_Szavak, amelyeket NAGYON nehéz kimondani ittas állapotban:_
- Dezoxiribonukleinsav
- Individualizmus
- Cogito ergo sum
- Termékspecifikáció
_Szavak, amelyeket LEHETETLEN kimondani ittas állapotban:_
- Köszönöm, de inkább nem feküdnék most le veled.
- Nem kérek több italt, köszönöm.
- Sajnálom, de a szőke nagymellű nők nem az én eseteim.
- Jó estét biztos úr, szép esténk van, nemde?
- Á, senki nem szeretné hallani, ahogy énekelek.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2017 Március 24)

AndiC írta:


> _Szavak, amelyeket nehéz kimondani ittas állapotban:_
> - Manifesztáció
> - Innovatív
> - Prejudikáció
> ...


*
Ssssssuperrrrr!


----------



## gledag (2017 Március 29)

Sikertelen randik egysoros indoklásai...

A tűzoltó: nem éreztem a tüzet.
A vegyész: hiányzott a kémia.
A focista: nem passzoltunk egymáshoz..
A hegesztő: nem volt meg a szikra.
A kórboncnok: élőben egészen más.
A matematikus: nem jött be a számításom.
Az ügyvéd: nem az esetem.
A táncos: valahogy nem fogott meg.
A liftkezelő: nem voltunk egy szinten.
A nőgyógyász: olyan ürességet éreztem.
A vak: nem egyezett a látásmódunk.
A festő: nem festettünk jól együtt.
A cukrász: nem volt elég édes.
A hadvezér: nem tudtam meghódítani.
Az autóversenyző: váltanom kellett.
A horgász: nem kapta be a kukacot.
Az orvos: nem hozott lázba.
Az informatikus: nem volt kompatibilis.
A jós: nem volt közös jövőnk.
A tanár: nem tudtam meghúzni.
A terrorista: nem ejtett rabul.
A rádiós: nem voltunk egy hullámhosszon.
A bűvész: nem varázsolt el.
A hulla: nem dobogtatta meg a szívem.
A bokszoló: nem voltunk egy súlycsoportban.
A vízvezeték szerelő: nem volt elég nedves.
Pókember: nem sikerült behálóznia.
A terminátor: nem olvadtam el tőle.
A zenész: nem tudtam ráhangolódni.
Az időjós: nem volt felhőtlen a kapcsolat.
A kukás: szemét volt.
A pék: ebből nem sült ki semmi jó.
A tolvaj: nem lopta be magát a szívembe.
A hajós: rossz helyen kötöttem ki.
A mezőgazdász: nem aratott nálam sikert.
A bíró: elítéltem a külseje miatt.
A postás: próbálkoztam, de feladtam.
A vadász: bakot lőttem vele.
A hegymászó: nem juttatott el a csúcsra.
A színész: csak megjátszotta magát.
A pilóta: nem repített a magasba.
A rekorder: nem tudtam megdönteni.
A rendőr: nem volt lebilincselő.
A csúszdamester: kicsúszott a kezeim közül.


----------



## kukta (2017 Április 7)

nekem mára elég!!!!!


----------



## kukta (2017 Május 4)

*Alkohol látom nincs már a kocsmában..*
*Sajnos...*
*




Kihalt a kocsma sehol senki mindenki elvonókurán van....*

*



*


----------



## R-Pilár (2017 Május 21)

- Hé, csapos. Adjon egy korsó szeretetet, de friss legyen ám!


----------



## Kijuma (2017 Július 8)

Egyszer akarok piálni, hát üres a kocsma...


----------



## Melitta (2017 Július 8)

Csak nem tancra is akarsz perdulni?


----------



## Kijuma (2017 Július 8)

Szia Melitta  Még ha lenne táncpartner...  Meg ugye ahhoz kell a megfelelő alapozás...)


----------



## Melitta (2017 Július 8)

Milyen alapokra gondolsz, ingo ringo nadfedelesre?vagy sepru felere?


----------



## Kijuma (2017 Július 8)

nem egészen  Házi pálinka, bor, sör, kinek mi. Engem nagyon nehéz rávenni a táncra


----------



## atapata (2017 Július 9)

A fiúk a bányában dolgoznak, ott most viszonylag hűvös van.


----------



## Kijuma (2017 Július 9)

A fiúk tudják hová kell menni


----------



## phoenyx (2017 Július 13)

Kijuma írta:


> A fiúk tudják hová kell menni


És mi van akkor, ha lemegy a bányába a boszorka, és feljön a szén?!


----------



## Kijuma (2017 Július 14)

phoenyx írta:


> És mi van akkor, ha lemegy a bányába a boszorka, és feljön a szén?!



Neeeem  Ha a boszorka lemegy a bányába, feljönnek a fiúk...


----------



## phoenyx (2017 Július 19)

Kijuma írta:


> Neeeem  Ha a boszorka lemegy a bányába, feljönnek a fiúk...


Feljönnek a fiúk, oké, de velük együtt a szén is, mert lement a boszorka.
S ki az aki gátat szab annak, ha a boszorka kijusson onnan? És ki ellenőrzi mindezt?
Van legalább egy férfi a gáton?!


----------



## phoenyx (2017 Július 20)

phoenyx írta:


> Feljönnek a fiúk, oké, de velük együtt a szén is, mert lement a boszorka.
> S ki az aki gátat szab annak, ha a boszorka kijusson onnan? És ki ellenőrzi mindezt?
> Van legalább egy férfi a gáton?!


A "ha" helyett csak 1 db h akart lenni, azaz, "hogy", kedveseim, bocsánat!

Visszatérve a boszorkára:
Képzeljétek el, mennyire megkönnyítené a bányászatot, egyetlen boszorka kell csak lejusson, s jön a rengeteg szén felfelé, nincs annyi emberélet kockázat...

Nahát, csak becsüljétek meg a boszorkákat, meg a házi sárkányokat!


----------



## Kijuma (2017 Július 22)

Na jó... ha akarjátok lemegyek a bányába...


----------



## phoenyx (2017 Július 23)

Kijuma írta:


> Na jó... ha akarjátok lemegyek a bányába...


Bekormosodott a tükröd, h banyának képzeled magad?
Ne menj le, hát h viszem utánad a vega kaját?!
V eszel, amit találsz, mint a kínaiak, bármit, ami él és mozog?!
Mert ablak nincs lenn a bányában, h fénypost küld, MZ/X, nyisd az ablakot!!!!


----------



## phoenyx (2017 Július 26)

De nagy a csönd, 'gyerekek'!
Néma csend és hulla szag?!
Ekkora balhé volt, mert a Totya megmondta, v ilyen jó buli volt?


----------



## phoenyx (2017 Augusztus 19)

http://forum.index.hu/Article/showArticle?t=9020433 => itt kocsmaneveket sorolnak.
Veszprémben van egy kocsma, amire csak úgy ráragadt a Hullamosó becenév, igaz az is, h a közelben az egyik temető...


----------



## kukta (2017 Augusztus 30)

HÉ kocsmárosné lökd ide a sört had szopogassam!


----------



## kukta (2017 Szeptember 24)

*Ha már nem kellett senkinek a sör hoztam bort!*

*SÖRRE BOR MINDENKOR,BORRA SÖR MEGGYÖTÖR



*


----------



## kukta (2017 Október 2)

*Nem jöttetek sem sörre sem borra hát most én sem jöhetek.....*


----------



## phoenyx (2017 Október 5)

Akkor ha már új nap van, s elmúlt a másnaposság a sör+a bor+ a pálinka (ja, az nem volt?kocsmárosné pult alá tette?), munkára, emberek, tanuljatok az összeszokott párostól:


----------



## kukta (2017 Október 12)

Nem zavar már itt a kocsmában senki mivel a kocsma üres.,...Ittam mulattam de nem málnalével....


----------



## kukta (2017 Október 14)

Egy kis tömény meg bagó hátha ez hiányzik a kocsmából...


----------



## kukta (2017 November 7)

A kihalt halottmosó kocsmába férfiaknak ,nőknek egyaránt hoztam viszkit dupla falu pohárban!Egészségetekre!


----------



## Melitta (2017 December 4)

NEm haltak ki a kocsma latogatok csak masnaposak es kuraljak magukat.......


----------



## kukta (2017 December 7)

Hát kedves Melittám küldök egy pár valamit az elvonókurán jártaknak...ugyis belebukik mind aki már egyszer részeg volt életében!!!!!!!


----------



## phoenyx (2017 December 11)

Kocsma előtt v után, disznóvágás vázlatosan, félkészen:


----------



## phoenyx (2017 December 12)

Disznóvágás folytatása:


----------



## kukta (2017 December 28)

*B.Ú.É.K. 2018*

*



*


----------



## kukta (2018 December 31)

Hát csak behozok ide a kocsmába is egy kis alkoholt a boldog ujévre!!!Eljen mindenki a halottmosó kocsmában...aki van aki nincs....


----------



## kukta (2018 December 31)




----------



## Beka Holt (2018 December 31)

kukta írta:


>


Ha nem szentségtörés akkor nekem jó a 12 féle vitamin is.


----------



## cat34 (2018 December 31)

Beka Holt írta:


> Ha nem szentségtörés akkor nekem jó a 12 féle vitamin is.




Ne csak vitamin, gyümölcs is legyen a gyógynövény kúrában


----------



## cat34 (2018 December 31)

Ja igen, egy kis jó zene:


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 December 31)

cat34 írta:


> Ja igen, egy kis jó zene:


----------



## kukta (2018 December 31)

Beka Holt írta:


> Ha nem szentségtörés akkor nekem jó a 12 féle vitamin is.


Persze,hogy jó mivel te vega vagy ihatod nyugodtan...


----------



## kukta (2018 December 31)

Kedves Bekám,nem kell itt a kocsmában csak alkoholt fogyasztani...hoztam neked vitamindus italkát!!!
Látom telitődik a kocsma minden széppel és jóval!


----------



## cat34 (2018 December 31)




----------



## varázsdoboz (2019 Január 2)

Csak tudnám, most mibe fojtsam bánatom...most már egészen biztos nem vagyok magyar embernek való...kiver a víz még a gondolatától is annak, hogy pálinkát kell inni. Mindenki ezt hozza ajándék italnak...
Vendégségben is ezzel kínálnak...de én a konyakot szeretném. Csak tudnám azt hogyan készítik...inkább ezt védené meg Szépapa,Nemzetem Megmentője mint sem a pálinkát, akácot Brüsszelben...


----------



## varázsdoboz (2019 Január 2)

*Ferika* írta:


> hogyan-hogyan hat borbol -- paroljak mint a palinkat
> nemzeted megnemmentoje a porias palinkahoz ert valamellyest
> itt egy kis tudastar
> *Lepárlás*
> ...


Most jövök a Wikiről....húúú, ez nagyon macerásnak tűnik, arról a pár szőllő fajtáról már nem is beszélve, melyből készülhet ez az eredetvédett csoda. Szerintem nálunk nem is termesztk ezt a fajtát.
Következő életembe keverőmesternek akarok születni...csak tudnám akkor melyik sorba kell majd beállni vagy a gólyával beszéljem le a bulit?


----------



## varázsdoboz (2019 Január 2)

Jut eszembe...a legutóbbi pesti kiruccanásunk alkalmával hajnaltájt a Veres Pálné utcai szálláshely felé baktatva a belvárosban még nyitva volt egy vidámító állomás..
Nagyon várhattak, mert volt konyak kóstoló ajánlat...
Szép tálcán hoztak 6 pohárban 6 különböző francia párlatot...Az első 3-ig jó voltam...aztán már csak az rémlik, hogy az utolsó nagyon " füstös" volt )))


----------



## varázsdoboz (2019 Január 2)

Ez a jelölés volt az üvegen...aztán megnéztem mit is jelent...innen copyztam a jelentését.
Jó ez nagyon,csak már ennek is az alja felé tart az üveg
Tudod, azért egy üveg örmény konyakot sem küldenék vissza
https://cognac.blog.hu/2008/11/21/az_uvegcimke_ertelmezese


----------



## kukta (2019 Január 3)

Látom a kocsma lassan megtelt...ki ivott ki nem....


----------



## kukta (2019 Január 3)

Jöhet a következö....


----------



## kukta (2019 Január 3)




----------



## varázsdoboz (2019 Január 3)

kukta írta:


> Jöhet a következö....


Húú, Apa, ebben a sorrendben?
Na, ma sem megyünk haza egyenes derékkal


----------



## kukta (2019 Január 4)

Ezt a topikot talán sikerült egy kicsit megmozgatni....



Most megyek egy másik topikba ami szintén alszik és amit régen nagyon szerettem!
Meglátogatom a ducik++++ topikot hátha odalátogat valaki utánnam,de ha már mindenki lefogyott nekem az ünnepek után kell egy kis diéta...


----------



## varázsdoboz (2019 Január 4)

kukta írta:


> Ezt a topikot talán sikerült egy kicsit megmozgatni....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ne aggódj, ne főzz! Az üres lábas nyalogatásától még senki sem hízott meg


----------



## Didina83 (2019 Január 5)

Ünnepek alatt több alkohol ment le mint káposzta, de csak, mert azt nem szeretem.


----------



## Melitta (2019 Január 5)

Akkor jo helyre jottel mert itt mindenki a kaposztanal jobban elonybe reszesiti a piat.


----------



## Didina83 (2019 Január 5)

Lehet, mert jobb is


----------



## cat34 (2019 Január 9)




----------



## cat34 (2019 Január 9)




----------



## cat34 (2019 Január 9)




----------



## cat34 (2019 Január 12)




----------



## cat34 (2019 Január 12)

Szegény mami


----------



## cat34 (2019 Február 2)




----------



## Beka Holt (2019 Február 10)

Délelőtt kocsmáztam. Éjjel azt álmodtam, hogy ülök egy parkban és cseresznyés sütit csipegetek. Hajnali öt körül aztán kikászálódtam az ágyból, mert olyan rosszul voltam, hogy nincs a süti sehol, hogy felbontottam egy üveg befőttet és mire leültem a felét be is kanalaztam. Aztán mire kiraktam a kvízt az összeset befaltam. De, a lelkem csak nem nyugodott meg, kevés volt a befőtt, nekem a süti kellett, felhívtam néhány ismerőst (valahogy senki nem örült a hívásomnak) és megkérdeztem tőlük, 
- nem tudod hol van a legközelebbi kocsma és mikor nyit? Ja, szia jó reggelt! 
Egyikük sem tudta! 
Minek születik valaki pasinak, ha egy ilyen egyszerű kérdésre nem tudja a választ? 
Az internet segített. Elcsoszogtam, épp nyitásra értem oda. Kezemben a picinke üveggel bemerészkedtem, és kértem bele fél deci cseresznyepálinkát. A pult mögött álló úriember döbbenten kérdezett vissza 
- fél decit??? és eltetszik vinni? nyugodtan megihatja itt is, engem nem zavar ha egy nő iszik. 
- iszik a ménkű, három evőkanállal kell belőle a cseresznyepálinkás pitébe! 
- a mibe??? 
- a pitébe, az egy csuda finom süti. 
- süti??? mármint pálinkás sütemény??? hát én ilyenről még nem is hallottam, rum az igen, de pálinka??? hol tetszik lakni, nagy kérés hogy tessék hozni belőle egy szeletet? 
- háát, nem nagy kérés, délután hozok belőle kóstolót. 
Ebéd után megettem majdnem a felét, aztán féket tettem a számra, és vágtam belőle két szeletkét, no, nem nagyokat, olyan módjával csak. Felöltöztem és vittem a kóstolót a kocsmába. A kocsma dugig tömve, kocsmáros meg a felesége áll a pult mögött. Köszöntem, letettem a kistányért a pultra és közöltem, hogy íme a kóstoló. 
Ízlett nekik, elkérték a receptjét, és ígéretet kaptam, hogy az első sütésből ők hoznak kóstolót. 
Hazamásztam, leültem és az utolsó morzsáig elpusztítottam az egészet. 
Most haldoklás van, rosszul vagyok tőle!


----------



## varázsdoboz (2019 Február 10)

Beka Holt írta:


> Délelőtt kocsmáztam. Éjjel azt álmodtam, hogy ülök egy parkban és cseresznyés sütit csipegetek. Hajnali öt körül aztán kikászálódtam az ágyból, mert olyan rosszul voltam, hogy nincs a süti sehol, hogy felbontottam egy üveg befőttet és mire leültem a felét be is kanalaztam. Aztán mire kiraktam a kvízt az összeset befaltam. De, a lelkem csak nem nyugodott meg, kevés volt a befőtt, nekem a süti kellett, felhívtam néhány ismerőst (valahogy senki nem örült a hívásomnak) és megkérdeztem tőlük,
> - nem tudod hol van a legközelebbi kocsma és mikor nyit? Ja, szia jó reggelt!
> Egyikük sem tudta!
> Minek születik valaki pasinak, ha egy ilyen egyszerű kérdésre nem tudja a választ?
> ...


Próbáld szilva pálinkával kúrálni,
esetleg + a kalapkúra hozzá


----------



## Melitta (2019 Február 10)

Ennyi pia csak nem art meg meg neked se. MAjd itt kikuralnak a kocsma latogatok.


----------



## varázsdoboz (2019 Február 10)

Melitta írta:


> Ennyi pia csak nem art meg meg neked se. MAjd itt kikuralnak a kocsma latogatok.


Ne is mondd...kaptam egy üveg 99%-os gránátalma levet, mert állítólag ez nagggyon egészséges,
Igen ám, de átkozottul savanyának találtam...
Gondoltam az az 1% hiányzik a teljesen egészséges hozzávalók sorából, így megdúsítottam finoman lepárolt almalével...
A végén csak kellett hozzá még egy gondolatnyi meggyszörp is...
Tényleg egészséges lett a hallásom. Azóta érzékelem- így éjnek évadján- fütyülni a rigókat a nyakszirtemen


----------



## kukta (2019 Február 22)

Hát jöttem mint kocsmalátogató,de nem üres kézzel...ha már valakit ki kell kurálni,hát egészségére!!!!!!!!!!!!!








*Sörre bor mindenkor, borra sör meggyötör!!!!!NEM KURÁL KI!!!!!!!*

*



*


----------



## stoppos76 (2020 Október 1)




----------



## dzsefff (2021 Október 29)




----------

